# NoNames - Schwabsberg (Aalen/Ellwangen)



## krokerleguane (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ich mach einfach nen eigenen Thread auf für unsere Gruppe.
Wir sind so zwischen 5-7 Leute, fahren AM - Enduro.
Sind zwischen 25 und 50 Jahre alt. Wir reden und machen ziemlich viel Blödsinn auf unseren Touren, als wer mit uns mal mitfährt sollte Spaß verstehen.
Unsere Touren sind zwischen 2,5 und 5h lang, das Tempo ist so mittel.
Wir fahren gern auch mal knifflige Sachen hoch und nicht nur runter.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi, auch wenn das hier wohl ein kompletter "MonologThread" wird, schreib ich einfach weiter und mach halt ein TourTageBuch draus .
Heute;...jetzt...Sonntag 8.47 UHR 18.10.2009 Aussentemperatur 6°C, mittelstarker bis leichter Dauerregen......; ...entscheidet sich wer in der NoNameGruppe ein wirklicher Biker ist.

Liteville-Rider und Prophet-Rider(ich), (hört sich ganz schön kindisch an , oder ist das schon wieder männlich....ok, du hast recht unter uns Bikern: eindeutig männlich  ), sind auf jeden fall dabei.

9.30 Uhr ist Deadline, ich bin gespannt, wie viele Stützstrumpf und RheumadeckenSoftegg-Biker als passive "Mitglieder" in unserer Gruppe mitdrin sind.

...Fortsetzung folgt

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi, weiter im MonologThread .
Sooooo, Tour vorbei (von 9.30 - 13.15 Uhr) und ich muss sagen: Lob an RansomRider, er war dabei. War ne super Tour am BraunenBerg.
Unsere Cube- und vor allem der Specialized-Fahrer enttäuschten auf ganzer Linie.
Grüsse noch an die Fresmile-Gruppe aus Rosenberg. Ist einfach nett wenn man sich so dreckverspritzt im Wald trifft und erst fast nicht erkennt. 
Grüsse Berthold
Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## maiersen (18. Oktober 2009)

Servus Berthold,
ok dann geb ich auch nur kurz ein Statement ab zur heutigen Tour. 
War echt klasse am Braunenberg, Tour war mal wieder super. Hätte ich nicht meine Schuhe mit Kabelbindern fixieren müssen wäre alles bestens 
gewesen  Auch von meiner Seite aus schöne Grüße an die Jungs und Mädels von der Freesmile-Gruppe aus Rosenberg und die restl. NoNames. 
Bis zur nächsten Tour...
Ride on
Thomas


----------



## arzmann (21. Oktober 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi, weiter im MonologThread .
> Sooooo, Tour vorbei (von 9.30 - 13.15 Uhr) und ich muss sagen: Lob an RansomRider, er war dabei. War ne super Tour am BraunenBerg.
> Unsere Cube- und vor allem der Specialized-Fahrer enttäuschten auf ganzer Linie.
> Grüsse noch an die Fresmile-Gruppe aus Rosenberg. Ist einfach nett wenn man sich so dreckverspritzt im Wald trifft und erst fast nicht erkennt.
> ...



Danke Danke mein gewissen blagt mich!! Hatte die Tage davor genug Wasser und Treck auf dem Kopf =)
Bin beim nächsten mal wieder dabei!
Verdammt! Ich und meine Bestellungen TSG immer noch nicht da!! Geschweigeden EX 1750 Schweiz


----------



## maiersen (21. Oktober 2009)

Servus Mr. Specialized, wußte gar nicht das Du wasserscheu bist oder weshalb bis am Sonntag nicht erschienen ? Pack Dir für die nächste Tour
lieber mal Ohrschützer ein, denke Berthold wird Dich nicht gut wegkommen
lassen, auweia 
Meine neuen Schuhe sind schon auf dem Weg, hoffe die passen sonst kann
ich wieder meine Rotzdinger mit Kabelbindern fahren, würg...

Bis zur nächsten Tour

Ride on


----------



## krokerleguane (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi, das war gestern ja ne nasse Sache , aber wie man so schön sagt: ...es geht doch, auch im Regen.
Immerhin bis zur Hälfte der Tour zu viert. Respekt vor Specialized -Rider , trotz Monster-Kater angetreten.

Wer war denn gestern noch am BraunenBerg unterwegs, hab einige frische Spuren gesehen (Fat Albert (altes Modell) und irgend ein Conti-Profil)?

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi, am Donnerstag gibt es ne "SchönwetterHerbstTour".
Um 13.00Uhr ab Schwabsberg Schule.
4h gute hoffentlich weniger glitschige Trails.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Gpunkt (28. Oktober 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi, das war gestern ja ne nasse Sache , aber wie man so schön sagt: ...es geht doch, auch im Regen.
> Immerhin bis zur Hälfte der Tour zu viert. Respekt vor Specialized -Rider , trotz Monster-Kater angetreten.
> 
> Wer war denn gestern noch am BraunenBerg unterwegs, hab einige frische Spuren gesehen (Fat Albert (altes Modell) und irgend ein Conti-Profil)?
> ...


Hallo Berthold, wusste ich ja noch gar nicht das du schon reifenspuren lesen kannst, vieleicht kannst du es mal so gut das du  sagen kannst wer da gefahren ist, mach deine Jungs auf 21 Nov. scharf


----------



## krokerleguane (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi, klar mach ich die scharf (sind wir alle sowieso, so ansich und überhaupt, obwohl ich hab beschlossen unter die 84kg zu kommen, nachdem ich heute morgen 88,5 hatte, dann bin ich noch schärfer, und wenn nicht, streu ich Chilipulver auf mein Sitzpolster in meiner Hose und.....) ok, ok zurück zur Sache:
Ja wir freuen uns schon auf die Ausfahrt....und übrigens wenn du nen halb abgefahrenen 2,4-er Big Betty (hinten) und nen 2,5.er Muddy Mary (vorne) spurentechnisch siehst, dann war ich es 
Grüsse Berthold

p.s niemand morgen Mittag am BraunenBerg unterwegs?


----------



## krokerleguane (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi, sooo wieder zurück von der Tour (Ransom und ich). 4 h 15 min geniale Herbsttour, ok bis auf die Hochnebelfront mit Gegenwind auf der Heimfahrstrecke.

Wie war mein Spruch: "Genial heut bleibt mein Rad fast sauber, ich muss heute abend nicht putzen!"....TOLL das war vor der Wiesenwegabfahrt mit frischem Stallmist, jetzt hab ich schon geputzt und meine Reifen stinken immer noch.....soll ich es deswegen in den Keller tun, glaub nicht vielleicht trocknet es geruchsneutral weg vor dem Kaminofen  im Wohnzimmer, .....ach wie männlich: das Bike im Wohnzimmer.....

Heute endlich den WH-Trail komplett gefahren, war einfach super mit der Sonne und dem goldgelben Laub.
Freu mich schon auf Sonntag, ach und Ransom-Rider: "Wehe du fährst vor lauter Zorn über deine blöden Klettsidis nochmal ohne abgesenkten Sattel was steiles runter und fällst dann hin!"
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (30. Oktober 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi, sooo wieder zurück von der Tour (Ransom und ich). 4 h 15 min geniale Herbsttour, ok bis auf die Hochnebelfront mit Gegenwind auf der Heimfahrstrecke.
> 
> Wie war mein Spruch: "Genial heut bleibt mein Rad fast sauber, ich muss heute abend nicht putzen!"....TOLL das war vor der Wiesenwegabfahrt mit frischem Stallmist, jetzt hab ich schon geputzt und meine Reifen stinken immer noch.....soll ich es deswegen in den Keller tun, glaub nicht vielleicht trocknet es geruchsneutral weg vor dem Kaminofen  im Wohnzimmer, .....ach wie männlich: das Bike im Wohnzimmer.....
> 
> ...


Hy Berthold, was ist der WH-Trail? glaub dir das es gestern super war, man sollte halt Lehrer sein, werde heute sehr früh Feierabend machen und dann ab in den Wald, Micha geht auch mit.


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi, denke, dass es gut ist hier die Trails "verschlüsselt" zu beschreiben, die die sich auskennen, finden es mit etwas Nachdenken heraus 
Der WH-Trail ist der, an dem vor vielen Jahren, der mit der "frischen" Gehirn-OP gestürtzt ist .
Das was ich mich vorher nicht getraut hatte, war die kleine Felsenstelle direkt runter und gestern war die Stimmung und das Wetter gut und ich habs einfach gemacht.

Grüsse berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi, hier ne kleine Bekanntmachung falls noch mehr am BraunenBerg Spuren lesen. 
Bevor alle an einen Biker-Yeti denken oder so wenn sie diese Spuren sehen, ...nein es ist Ransom Rider mit seinen von mir erschaffenen "HardcoreEnduroContiKlettsidis" für seine KäfigKlickis.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (31. Oktober 2009)

Hi, weiter im z.T. Halbmonologthread:
Ankündigung für morgen:
9.30 wie immer Schwabsberg Schule, Tour 4-4,5h voraussichtlich Richtung Vierwegzweiger/Unterkochen/Glashütte.
Mal sehen, denn in letzter Zeit haben sich öfters "Neue" angemeldet, aber dann ist immer doch niemand aufgetaucht. "Frisches Blut" wäre zwischendurch auch mal wieder nicht schlecht in ner Gruppe .
Wer ist morgen wieder dabei?
ezkimo wieder um 9.48 Uhr am sechsnulleinser Mülleimer?

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (31. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
also Ransom ist morgen dabei inkl. Special-Schuhe. Mal sehn wer sonst noch auftaucht bzw. wenn wir dann wieder am Braunenberg so treffen... 

bis dann


----------



## arzmann (31. Oktober 2009)

maiersen schrieb:


> Servus,
> also Ransom ist morgen dabei inkl. Special-Schuhe. Mal sehn wer sonst noch auftaucht bzw. wenn wir dann wieder am Braunenberg so treffen...
> 
> bis dann



Ich auch armann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (1. November 2009)

ach da seid Ihr, hab mich schon gewundert, dass im Ostalb Thread nix mehr drin steht


----------



## krokerleguane (1. November 2009)

Hi Carsten, ja wir haben uns etwas "abgesondert" 

Hi an alle, soooo wieder zurück, wo soll ich anfangen, .......ich bin noch total geflashed (schreibt man das so?).
9.30 Abfahrt..... 15.45 wieder daheim. Mann war das toll, geniales Wetter.

VWZ-Trail....WH-Trail...H+H-Trail.....OTR.....BS-Trail......dann am Verweigerer vorbei zum Juttaparkplatz....Röthardtparkplatz (Micha und GPunkt getroffen)und dann nach Hause.
Ok noch einen kleinen Tankstop an der Oberalfinger McDonalds Tanke eingelegt.

Endlich auch mal wieder ein neuer Biker dabei, Grüsse an David, tapfer geschlagen, Lob.

Lustig war sein "Kompliment", er bekam nämlich die Beschreibung unserer Gruppe von unserem Bikehändler, der beschrieb uns laut Stereo-David so:
" Ja die fahren ganz normal, Mountainbike, nichts Heftiges!".
Davids Bemerkung unterwegs dann: " Dem werd ich nächtes Mal was erzählen, wenn ich wieder in seinem Laden bin, von wegen normal, ....crazy und geil, waooowww!"

Cool war dann auch noch die McDonalds Völlerei von Arzmann, ezkimo und David.

Das Wetter war heute einfach perfekt und da musste die Tour "ausversehen" einfach etwas länger werden.

Heute hab ich mich noch in meine Stahlflexleitungen verliebt, sie hielten obwohl mich ein MegaAst aufstellenderweise im Trail an der Leitung  auf Null abremste und am Unterrohr ne Monster Schleife in meine Stahlflex zog.

So jetzt noch etwas mein Bike streicheln und mit ihm von der Tour schwärmend vor den Schwedenofen liegen.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (1. November 2009)

.....ich bin noch in Schreiblaune, also nerv ich noch etwas weiter mit Herumphilosophieren 

Coolster spruch auf ner Tour war mal von unserem "RauchendenNachbar" (junge 25 Jahre Lebensalter). Ich (38 Jahre)  fuhr mit ihm ne Tour, nachdem wir für unsere Verhältnisse etwas knackigere Sachen runter sind und er oben am Verweigerer verweigerte war sein Spruch: " Toll ich steh hier und traus mich nicht und DER ALTE MANN fährt das alles!"....ich hab ihn zwar daraufhin A.....lo...  genannt fand den Spruch aber echt äusserst lustig.

Stereo-David hatte uns mit seinen 22 Jahren heute auch erschreckt, als er heftig die Berge hochdrückte, Gott sei Dank relativierte sich das ganze nach 2,5-3h Fahrt und es zeigte sich wer wirklich Ausdauer hat (uff Glück gehabt , sonst hätt ich vielleicht über meine abendlichen Keks und Duplo-Fressatacken nachdenken müssen ), ach übrigends wegen meinen 88,5kg, nein ich bin kein kleiner Mops mit 1,65m oder so, ne ich bin auch 1,90m groß und sehe nur ein bischen beleibt aus, nur falls mal Frauen überlegen bei uns einzusteigen und dann denken, ne da ist doch der 88,5kg Mops dabei.......man schreib ich heut wieder Mist, aber egal.

An alle, die überlegen ,mal mitzufahren: bitte nicht denken wir wären monstermäßig Hardcore, ne gar nicht, sondern einfach irgendwie lustig, nach dem Moto: So viel Spaß wie möglich mit so wenig Verletzungen wie möglich!

So Fahrrad ist auch fertiggestreichelt und darf noch etwas ins Aquarium gucken um wieder runterzukommen von der heftigen Tour.

Grüsse Berthold, nein der heut nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist , jedoch hat sein Hirn heut vielleicht etwas zu wenig O2 ab bekommen als er unbedingt zum OTR hochdrücken musste.


----------



## krokerleguane (1. November 2009)

...da möchte man doch ein Fahrrad sein oder.....? 

wusstet ihr schon, dass wenn man gut zu seinem Bike ist, es einen oft beschützt und Fahrfehler ausbügelt.....


----------



## Gpunkt (1. November 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> .....ich bin noch in Schreiblaune, also nerv ich noch etwas weiter mit Herumphilosophieren
> 
> Coolster spruch auf ner Tour war mal von unserem "RauchendenNachbar" (junge 25 Jahre Lebensalter). Ich (38 Jahre) fuhr mit ihm ne Tour, nachdem wir für unsere Verhältnisse etwas knackigere Sachen runter sind und er oben am Verweigerer verweigerte war sein Spruch: " Toll ich steh hier und traus mich nicht und DER ALTE MANN fährt das alles!"....ich hab ihn zwar daraufhin A.....lo... genannt fand den Spruch aber echt äusserst lustig.
> 
> ...


hallo berthold, find ich echt super das mit eurer gruppe, ich denke das ihr viel spaß miteinander habt mir macht es aufjedenfall spaß wenn ihr bei uns dabei seit, wir hatte auch drei super tage zum biken, am samstag mal wieder am brett gewesen und gefahren danach zum "the rock" und zum ersen mal über die felsen gefahren hab zwar ein paar anläufe benötigt aber dann ging es klaus übrigens auch, so leider ist das wochenende vorüber aber mit solchen geilen touren übersteht man die kommende woche bestimmt


----------



## krokerleguane (1. November 2009)

Hi Gpunkt, ja die Felsen haben schon einen Reiz auf mich, hab aber noch das Gefühl, dass ich noch ne Weile brauch, bis ich bereit bin.
Hab sie mir heute wieder ganz genau angesehen. Dafür bin ich rechts das Eck ganz gut gefahren.
Brett ist ein Trail den ich auch nicht mehr aus dem Kopf bekomme, aber das dauert auch noch. 

Bin mal wieder ne Weile an dem Loch nach dem WH-Trail gestanden (da wo Carsten so easy runterfährt), hat auch nen Reiz, aberrrr......neeee.

Hab die Big Bettys gleich erkannt hoch zum OTR und gleich auf euch bzw Klaus getippt.

Ja, das mit dem  "DieWocheüberstehen" geht mir genauso, die Tour trägt mich wieder ein paar Tage.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## techstar (2. November 2009)

Endlich geht hier mal was 

Weiter so, einfach schön mal zu lesen, dass unsere Region auch gut vertreten ist.

Grüße aus HDH bzw. AA
Andi


----------



## Carsten (2. November 2009)

Du meinst vertical Rock?





wobei das Beste an der Sache ist immer der Blick zurück zum Volk der Ungläubigen





richtig spannend ist die Stelle mit dem hardtail und racing Ralf


----------



## krokerleguane (2. November 2009)

Hi, 
wieder mal ne Philosphiererei:

Meine tollste Bikeerfahrung dieses Jahr:
Die ENTDECKUNG der Vorderradbremse .....im Ernst, vorher traute ich mich nicht so heftig vorne zuzumachen (oh Gott wenn mein Vorderrad wegrutscht, oh je...) und das gab früher so manchem Trail seinen Namen. So kam zum Beispiel der Kamikaze-Trail zu seinem Namen, einfach weil es ganz schön schnell wird, wenn man hauptsächlich nur hinten bremst, regelmäßig rauschte unten irgendeiner von uns unkontrolliert durch die Büsche, inzwischen ist er eher schon etwas langweilig, weil man fast überall halten kann (Dank Vorderradbremse ) und meiner zweiten ENTDECKUNG dieses Jahr: ein 2,5-er Muddy Mary vorne (hinten reicht ein 2,35-er). Ich liebe diesen Reifen, dann noch die dritte ENTDECKUNG: 1,2-1,3 bar in den Reifen (Dank an die Schwertrider).

...heut hat es geregnet, ich glaub ich war unvernünftig, ich hab mir die 09-er Deemax bestellt.

Grüsse auch an dich Andi aus HDH, 

Berthold, der heut seine Oberschenkel spürt. Apropos, habt ihr schonmal darüber nachgedacht um wieviel mehr ihr leisten müsst, wenn ihr der Schwerste in der Gruppe seid, also immer dran denken, wenn jemand in der Gruppe ein Viertel weniger wiegt, dann hat er auch ungefähr ein Viertel weniger geleistet.


----------



## krokerleguane (2. November 2009)

Hi Carsten, (zeitgleiche Schreiberei )

aha, den Namen hatte ich noch nicht drauf, ich hätte ihn eher Wittwenmacher, DerTrailDerAuchDeinLetzterSeinKönnte oder Deathstone oder so getauft.
Ich tröste mich selber oben immer mit den Gedanken: "Aber du hast doch Familie und Verantwortung und so.....!"
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (2. November 2009)

zu mir hat vor knapp 4 Jahren einer gesagt: wenn Deine Frau Schwanger ist, dann schaust Du bevor Du über die Straße gehst 2x links ud 2x rechts...an dem tag bin ich nach 11 Monaten davor stehen das erste mal Vertical Rock gefahren 
Meine Frau war damals im 8 Monat


----------



## Gpunkt (3. November 2009)

Hallo Berthold,

der kauf war sicherlich sehr unfernünftig, aber was ist schon vernüftig, ist es vernüftig den "vertical Rock" zu fahren? ich denke du hast eine gute entwicklung fahrtechnisch dieses jahr, und irgenwann kannst du dann auch so tolle Bilder in Netz stellen wo die Hosensc.... dich bestaunen.

gruß Gpunkt


PS: komme vieleicht bei dir heut vorbei und hol den Ring


----------



## krokerleguane (3. November 2009)

Hi,
@ Gpunkt, bin von 16.30-19.00 nicht da zwecks Ring, also erst nach 19.00.

....ach genau, was mich noch zugegebenermaßen mit etwas Stolz erfüllt hat: Mein Bashring hat nach der letzten Tour die ersten "Gebrauchsspuren"  

Toll Carsten, auf den Bildern sieht es nur etwas heftig aus, in echt ist das von oben echt nicht lustig......ok aber wenigstens muss man unten nicht nach rechts und links wegen Autos und so schauen .

Grüsse berthold


----------



## Chucknorman (3. November 2009)

Hey komme aus Rötlen liegt bei Röhlingen und fahra auch oft die Braunenbergtrails vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen. Bin aber leider erst 16 Jahre alt.


----------



## krokerleguane (4. November 2009)

Hi, einfach Sonntags um 9.30 Uhr an der Schule in Schwabsberg sein, mit Kondition, Vesper und Trinken für ne 3-4h Tour.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Chucknorman (4. November 2009)

Was fahrt ihr so ?


----------



## krokerleguane (4. November 2009)

Hi, so wie beschrieben, AllMountain bis Enduro. Halt technisch z.T. steil bergab und technisch bergauf, knifflige Trails, aber natürlich um dort hinzukommen auch z.T. einige viele Kilometer Waldautobahn. Siehst ja das Bild von Carsten auf Seite 1, ganz soweit sind wir noch nicht, aber es geht in die Richtung.

Toller Spruch von unterwegs: " Das ist zu gefährlich runterzulaufen, da fährst du besser!", den find ich echt klasse treffend.


....übrigens, wie schon erwähnt bin ich stolz auf meine Stahlflexleitungen die halten echt was aus: Mein Bauch weniger, denn bei der Aktion hab ich mir den Bluterguss zugezogen, als es mir den Sattel in den Bauch rammte.
(Wer nix Eckliges sehen will einfach Augen zumachen und weitescrollen)

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (4. November 2009)

NEIN...das wollte keiner sehen!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (5. November 2009)

Berthold!! ich dachte du wolltest abnehmen??
aber schön dass du das forum hier so belebst.
bis bald auf den monstertrails. und weiter so.
micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (5. November 2009)

Hi, ...ich hab auch schon abgenommen nur verteilt sich das irgendwie falsch, ....meine Arme sind schon ganz mager und dünn .
Beim Kauf meiner Ellenbogenprotektoren griff ich selbstsicher nach Größe L/XL, ...oh wie peinlich als ich feststellte, dass mir S/M eher passte.

...meine Deemax sind da, ...oh Gott....ich glaub ich hab mich verliebt.......ich kann sie erst heut abend einbauen...ich hasse Warten.

Gpunkt: Gratuliere zu deinem zweiten Sohnemann!

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## arzmann (5. November 2009)

Hallo Berthold,

Das sieht ja aus wie eine gerupfte Gans  !!!!

Oh Gott meine Dämpfer pfeifen aus allen Löchern.
In meinen Träumen fahr ich schon Canyon Torque !!!
Ja wenn das Liebe Geld nicht wäre.
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit meinen Durchgeknallten
Jungs ohne Namen !!!  Grüße an Gpunkt Gratuliere ebenfalls

Arzmann,bis dann !!!   ps. Bin zu Blöd meine Bilder am Mac zu komprimieren


----------



## Gpunkt (5. November 2009)

Hallo,NoNames,

danke für die gratulationen, das wird natürlich am 21 Nov. nach der ausfahrt genau so extrem gefeiert wie die trails die wir fahren, ich würde euch sowieso empfehlen nach einer mitfahrgelegenheit zu suchen damit ihr auch in der zweiten disziplin eure stärken zu zeigen könnt, berthold; ich hoffe du kannst trotz deiner verletzung die dritte disziplin noch ausführen, wenn nicht dann ergötz dich an deinen deemaxfelgen(ich weiß eh nicht was besser ist), so genug scheiß geschrieben, jetzt geh ich mit micha ins heavys uns sauf einen.


----------



## krokerleguane (5. November 2009)

Hi, 
@Gpunkt, toll unter der Woche Alkohol trinken, ich glaube ihr werdet nie erwachsen 

Ich geh wie immer um 22.00 Uhr ins Bett um am nächsten Tag fit und ausgeschlafen zu sein.

Hab jetzt meine Deemax dran, machen einen seeeehr soliden Eindruck.
Kurz vor sechs war ich noch bei meinem Bikehändler um meinen 2-fach Umwerfer abzuholen (ezkimo deiner ist auch da, ich hab ihn bei mir liegen).
Gleich etwas modifiziert und rangebaut. Sieht eindeutig professioneller aus als ein dreifach an nem 34-er Bashring.
Morgen Mittag werd ich mal alles vorm Haus testen.

....ach genau, beim Händler lagen Fox-Protektoren auf dem Tresen (Arm + Bein),
hab gleich mal gefragt, wer den hier sowas kauft (ausser uns  ) , .....ratet mal für wen die waren.........
.....Stereo-David hat sie gleich bestellt nach der Tour mit uns ....  cool!

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## arzmann (5. November 2009)

und einen Döner


----------



## ezkimo (5. November 2009)

Hi Gpunkt, gratuliere Dir auch

Berthold, hättest mal lieber ein Bild von deinem Bike mit den neuen Felgen eingestellt anstatt von der Gans...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (7. November 2009)

Hi zusammen, 
lobt mich lieber für meinen Mut solche Bilder zu zeigen . Übrigens, die Farben werden jetzt intensiver, ok ok, ihr wollt kein zweites Bild.
Also morgen wie immer Tour bei jedem Wetter. Wir sind wahrscheinlich vorne am BraunenBerg unterwegs FS-Trail, Kamikaze, Dschungeltrail, Parcour-Trail.
Mal sehen, je nach Wetter und Laune der Rider.
Arzman, ezkimo seid ihr dabei?, Ransom ist ja diese WE weg.
Vielleicht ist ja Stereo-David wieder am Start.

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Liebling.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## arzmann (7. November 2009)

Wird es morgen ne lange oder normale tour.Arzmann grüsst


----------



## krokerleguane (7. November 2009)

Hi, warum die Frage?, packst du dir, wenn es länger wird, ein paar BiFis ein?

Ne morgen ne normale Tour, so bis 13.30 spätestens wieder in Schwabsberg.
ezkimo war heute Nachmittag da und ich glaube seine Augen glänzten, als er die Deemax sah.......ohje....

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## arzmann (7. November 2009)

Ich sag nur dauerbaustelle


----------



## krokerleguane (7. November 2009)

Hi, 
@arzmann, löse das Problem, ......ich hab den neuen Canyon Katalog mit Preisen hier liegen, das Torque alpinist gibt es für 2999.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## techstar (7. November 2009)

Hey Berthold,

gibts denn irgendwo am Fuße des Braunenbergs die Möglichkeit morgen zuzusteigen?
Welchen Anstieg nehmt ihr üblicherweise von Schwabsberg aus kommend?
Oberalfingen/Brunnental? Würde dann zu einem geeigneten Wanderparkplatz shutteln.

Kanns aber noch net versprechen, dass es klappt. Mich quält seit 2 Wo ne hartnäckige Erkältung und wenns Katzen regnet, schone ich mich evtl. lieber nochmal 

Gruß
Andi

PS: Parkplatz und entspr. korrig. Uhrzeit am besten kurz per PM schicken. Vielen Dank!


----------



## krokerleguane (7. November 2009)

Hi, du kannst am Röthardparkplatz parken und einfach die Teerstraße hoch zum Naturfreundehaus fahren, da wären wir um 10.25-10.30, oder oben direkt am Turm um 10.20. Oder auch am Einfachsten am Bucher Stausee Parklatz parken und über die Hauptstraßenbrücke gleich an den Altglascontainern um 9.38-9.45.
Ich schick dir meine Tel per PN.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (7. November 2009)

plan lieber 10 min mehr ein...
aber 10.20 am Turm...das könnt bei uns auch klappen...mal schauen

kennen die Nonames eigentlich schon den Namenlosen (Trail)?


----------



## krokerleguane (7. November 2009)

Hi, Wetter dürfte morgen etwas durchwachsen werden, mal sehen, wenn's regnet wird es halt mal wieder ein BikewearTest.

@Carsten, ne die NoNames kennen den NamenlosenTrail noch nicht.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## techstar (8. November 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi, du kannst am Röthardparkplatz parken und einfach die Teerstraße hoch zum Naturfreundehaus fahren, da wären wir um 10.25-10.30, oder oben direkt am Turm um 10.20. Oder auch am Einfachsten am Bucher Stausee Parklatz parken und über die Hauptstraßenbrücke gleich an den Altglascontainern um 10.38-10.45.
> Ich schick dir meine Tel per PN.
> Grüsse Berthold



Klasse, danke für die Info. Wenn dann bin ich kurz nach 10 am Turm und warte.

Bis in ein paar Stunden dann hoffentlich...

Gruß
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (8. November 2009)

Hi, kleine Korrektur: Bucher Stausee sind wir 9.38-9.45.
Am Turm sind wir frühestens 10.15.


Toll das Wetter ist mal wieder undefinierbar irgendwie grau, aber egal, bekommen wir schon keinen Sonnenbrand.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## techstar (8. November 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi, kleine Korrektur: Bucher Stausee sind wir 9.38-9.45.
> Am Turm sind wir frühestens 10.15.



Moin,

hehe, hatte es mir beinahe gedacht 

Ja, das Wetter ist erwartungsgemäß etwas unschön. Aber noch pissts wenigstens nicht.

Seid ihr heute eigentlich mit Protektoren am Start?
Dann pack ich meine vielleicht auch ein.

Wetterinfo (c) www.wetter-online.de


----------



## krokerleguane (8. November 2009)

Hi, ich hab meine Protektoren fast immer an (heute auch). 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (8. November 2009)

....es ist soweit ich packe meinen Camelback ...ziehe meine Bikewear an...langsam überlegt....erinnere mich an Filme über Ritter die sich für eine Schlacht vorbereiten....so in etwa muss es auf Außenstehende wirken.....es fehlt Musik, die die Szenerie untermalt......
Nachher, wenn wir aus dem Dorf ausziehen...jubelnde Menschenmengen werden den Staßenrand säumen, tanzende Kinder umkreisen unsere Schlachtrösser, .................unsere adrenalingeschwängerten Körper dampfen in der kalten Morgenluft..... verzweifelte Gesichter unserer Frauen....werden wir bestehen können.......

....Fortsetzung folgt.....


----------



## techstar (8. November 2009)

Klasse wars!
Danke nochmal fürs Guiden und Mitnehmen! 

Grüße aus HDH
Andi


----------



## Carsten (8. November 2009)

nach der Schlacht werden die Wunden gewascehn, das roß gepflegt, die Schwerter gewetzt für die nächste Schlacht...


ach so, und GESOFFEN?


----------



## krokerleguane (8. November 2009)

Hi, wie versprochen (@arzmann) um 13.28 wieder in Schwabsberg.

Ja heute wars ja wieder mal was anderes, aus 3 NoNames wurde schnell mal ne 10-er Gruppe am Turm, die Überraschung war groß 

@techstar, wenn Carsten dabei ist muss er einfach guiden 

@Carsten, ok die Einfahrt nach Schwabsberg war nicht so filmreif, total durchgefroren, da uns noch feiner Graupel und Gegenwind erwischt hat,  fuhren wir über wetterbedingt menschenleere Straßen nach Hause!

Natürlich haben die NoBrakes und Schwertrider uns mal wieder alt aussehen lassen, jedoch hat NoName arzmann allen die Show gestohlen:
filmreifer Abflug am "Glois", Respekt. 

Grüsse berthold


----------



## Hemme (8. November 2009)

Servus,

hab endlich DEN Fred der NoNames gefunden.
Ruhm und Ehre waren ihm vorausgeeilt, Horrorbilder inklusive

noBrakes grüßt NoNames


----------



## techstar (8. November 2009)

...dann fehlen jetzt nur noch ein paar pics von heute.

ich hoffe mal, die cam von arzmann hat den abflug überlebt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (8. November 2009)

....wir sollten einen Film drehen, heute wäre es perfekt gewesen....wie bei Braveheart, voll die schottische Stimmung (alle ohne Unterhosen ):....gespenstisch anmutender Nebel, die Gliedmaßen hochsteigende nordische Kälte....archaisch anmutende gepanzerte Kämpfer, Matsch und Dreck bedeckte Körper....schwer atmend....eine Szenerie die alle urtümlichen Instinkte in uns wachruft...Momente in denen Männer noch Männer sind.....und dann ein Satz unterbricht das schnaufende Schweigen: " Ich glaub ich brauch nen Riegel!" 

Ja ich hoffe auch, dass bald ein paar pics folgen.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## ezkimo (8. November 2009)

Hi, 
ja war heute Klasse 

warte auch auf Bilder...


----------



## Gpunkt (8. November 2009)

Hallo Berthold,
sag mal was nimmst du zu dir das du solche sachen schreiben kannst, wenn es was illegales ist kannst du mich auch anrufen
Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## Hemme (8. November 2009)

Hey Kroki,

solltest Bikekarikaturist werden


----------



## Carsten (8. November 2009)

nachdem mein Tag so begonnen hat




..the Broken Jumpramp

wurde es später ganz witzig mit dieser lustigen Truppe:


----------



## krokerleguane (8. November 2009)

Hi, 
ich beschreib nur die Tour bildlich  , ok ich hab halt ne blühende Phantasie und irgendwie so nen Männlichkeitsfimmel, ich glaub ich hab zu viele Western angekuckt als ich ganz klein war, als ich klein war, und als ich größer wurde und bis damals .....vor zwei Tagen.
Aber eigentlich find ich Braveheart cooler, das passt auch super zum Biken im Herbst, ......bis auf die Königin (Sophie Marceau), sie hätte zu lange Haare, die würden sich immer hinten im Ritzelpaket verfangen.......


..übrigens am Glois bin ich auch nicht sauber gefahren, da hat mich mein Bike etwas gerettet, hab ich euch schon erzählt, dass ich Deemax Felgen habe.......

Coole Bilder, bis auf die rote Trinkflasche am Bionicon sieht alles enduromäßig aus.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (8. November 2009)

......so nachdem ich 600g Rindersteak angebraten hab und gerecht an meine Familie und mich verteilt habe: 400g an mich und 200g an meine Tochter und meine Frau bin ich etwas gesättigt, natürlich plus nen Berg Nudeln und Soße...da hab ich mich auf dem Heimweg echt drauf gefreut, den Bienenstich und Zebrakuchen von meiner Mutter heute Nachmittag auch noch untergebracht und jetzt freu ich mich noch auf das, so bei nem Krimi nach der Tagesschau:


----------



## arzmann (8. November 2009)

Grüsse alle Ritter der Schlacht des heutigen tages.Meine wunden sind versorgt,das Pferd steht im stall feuer brennt die wildsau wurde gefressen.Knappe arzmann


----------



## techstar (9. November 2009)

Mein Ross begehret neue Hufe. Vor dem nächsten Schlammritt wandert der vordere MM nach hinten, vorne kommt ein neuer ebensolcher drauf und der etwas abgefahrene fatal BERT von hinten kommt unauffällig ans Bike meiner Frau 

wäh, im Vergleich zu heute war gestern ja richtiges Edelwetter.
Aufm Volkmarsberg bleibt schon ein Bissl Schnee liegen 
Man sieht sofort, dass man nichts sieht...

Danke an unsere Amateurfunker für die Webcam: http://ovaalen.phobos.de/index.php?page=webcam


----------



## Bluberle (9. November 2009)

Hey Leuts!

Vertrete hier auch mal ganz mutig die Gruppe der Freesmiler aus Rosenberg. 
Wusste gar nicht dass es auch im Raum Ellwangen eine "Dreckfraktion" gibt. Schön zu lesen!

Warum beehrt ihr nicht einfach mal die Sonntags Touren die in Bühlertann starten, wäre sicherlich auch was für euch.

Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass ich mal zu einem eurer Termine im Ländle bin um eine Runde mit euch zu heizen, lustig wärs bestimmt.

Gruaß!


----------



## Carsten (9. November 2009)

heute war´s echt grausig. Regen+Schnee...klatschnaß angekommen


----------



## krokerleguane (9. November 2009)

Hi Bluberle, so ne "Zusammenkunft" kann man sicher mal ins Auge fassen 
Mach uns einfach mal mit ein paar "Hot-spot-Bildern" heiß auf eure Gegend und/oder einfach mal bei uns in Schwabsberg auftauchen.

Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass im 15. Jahrhundert Schwabsberg berühmt/berüchtigt für seine Ritter war, so mit Ritterburg und so....und ich obwohl kein generationenmäßiger Schwabsberger eigentlich englische rittermäßige Vorfahren habe......so richtig mit Wappen und so....The Crokers.....und sogar ne Insel vor Australien Croker-Island heißt....war aber glaub ne Sträflingsinsel......



....ich hab nochmal üner die Tour vorletzten Sonntag nachgedacht, als Stereo-David als Neuling dabei war:
Am Treffpunkt sieht er uns in voller Montur, er mit Crossi-Klickies und Schuhen.
Wir erzählen so, das sei nur so wegen unserer Angst und so (stimmt aber auch).
Dann Start in Schwabsberg, ewig Teerwege, dann Baiershofen oben im Wald ewig lange SchotterHighways.....1h20Min kein Trail, unser Geschwätz, wie gefährlich ein Sturz auf Schotter ist, noch dazu.
Er hat uns anfangs wohl für komplette Idioten gehalten, und gedacht wir fahren echt nur ne 3 stündige Schotterrunde mit Protektoren.......
....später hat er dann ja erlebt, (auch am eigenen Leib bzw Knie), dass Protektoren nicht ganz sinnlos sind.


....jetzt fällt mir auch wieder ein an was mich der Moment erinnerte, als ich die 7 Biker im Nebel am Turm sah, nämlich an die Szenerie in Braveheart, als sich die Highlander versammelten und zusammen einfach weiter zogen.......
...für unseren "HardcoreSchottischeAtmosphäreEnduroBikeFilm" müssen wir dann das aber so filmen, dass wir kein Begrüssungstamtam machen sondern einfach
 wortlosgrußloßemotionslosgesichtszugsunverändert
weiterfahren und andere Bikergruppen einfach so seitlich dazustoßen und es dann immer mehr werden....ich brauch noch die passende Musik dazu....wichtig auch immer ganz große Nahaufnahmen unser heftigen Reifenstollen im Dreck und unsere Waden, die sehnendurchzogen an Drahtseilkonstruktionen von riesigen Hängebrücken erinnern......

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Bluberle (9. November 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi Bluberle, so ne "Zusammenkunft" kann man sicher mal ins Auge fassen
> Mach uns einfach mal mit ein paar "Hot-spot-Bildern" heiß auf eure Gegend und/oder einfach mal bei uns in Schwabsberg auftauchen.
> 
> Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass im 15. Jahrhundert Schwabsberg berühmt/berüchtigt für seine Ritter war, so mit Ritterburg und so....und ich obwohl kein generationenmäßiger Schwabsberger eigentlich englische rittermäßige Vorfahren habe......so richtig mit Wappen und so....The Crokers.....und sogar ne Insel vor Australien Croker-Island heißt....war aber glaub ne Sträflingsinsel......
> ...



Ob ich tatsächlich mit diesem Menschen zusammen Biken gehen will... ?


----------



## krokerleguane (10. November 2009)

Hi Bluberle, ....das bin nur ich, die anderen sind normal,....oder halt ich bin normal und die anderen sind....?, öhm was jetzt eigentlich???......



Grüsse berthold, ich glaub ich geh heut laufen


----------



## schwertrider (10. November 2009)

hy berthold,
hab keinen beitrag-will nur mal schauen wie das funktioniert!
gruß klaus


----------



## arzmann (10. November 2009)

Hallo Klaus kannst ruhig mitmischen .Gruss arzmann(alter Kampfkollege)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (10. November 2009)

Hi 
@Klaus, einfach nur so gibt es nicht, wenn schon, dann muss was richtig Sinnfreies beigesteuert werden ....

@ all.....apropos sinnfrei.....beim Laufen vorhin hatte ich wieder genügend Ideen, die sind aber z.T. schon wieder weg....:-(

Jetz sitz ich hier mit meinem Topf "Eingebroggtes" , für alle nichtländlicheingesessene: z.B. alte harte, bzw uralte harte Brezeln in Milch gekocht und etwas ziehen lassen, das hab ich als Kind schon geliebt, super Winternachdraußengewesenseinessen. (geht auch mit altem Brot)
Bei mir waren es gleich 4 Brezeln in nem 3/4 Liter Milch. (Bild siehe unten)

Mein Mountain Goat 20-er Kettenblatt ist da, ich verbau's glaube noch nicht, sonst sagen alle wieder:" Das hast du nur wegen deinem 20-er Kettenblatt geschafft....!" ...und keiner kniet mehr ehrfurchtsvoll vor mir nieder und küsst mir die Füße nach einem bezwungenen Monsteranstieg.



Hier noch ein paar typische Guidesprüche auf einer Tour:

"Heute wird es wieder ne gemütliche Runde, nix heftiges...!"
...nach einem Monsteranstieg, Zunge aller hängt am Boden: "Jetzt geht es nur noch eben hoch, einfach hochrollen lassen, oben bremsen, denn da ist ne Kurve..."
"Jetzt ist es nicht mehr weit, gleich nach der Kurve....."

Verständnisvoll wenn einer in der Gruppe fast heult: "Ja aber bedenke, davon kannst du noch deinen Enkeln erzählen...einfach unvergesslich..."

Während einem Monsteranstiegs gegen Ende der Tour hilft auch der Spruch: " Oben ist der Cola Stand mit dem Las-Ketchup-Girls, die tanzen da in Bikinis und warten auf tapfere Biker...!"


Jetzt noch ein paar typische Mitfahrer-Sprüche:

"Ich hasse ihn, (auf mich bezogen), warum hab ich mich wieder überreden lassen mit zu fahren"

"nein ich lache jetzt nicht mehr, ich fahr nie wieder mit"
"..von wegen: wir sind gleich zu Hause.."
"..von wegen: ab jetzt geht es fast nur noch bergab..."
"...wenn ich nicht zu fertig wäre, würde ich dich hauen..."

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## arzmann (10. November 2009)

Berthold deine kreative schreiberei erstaunt mich immer wieder.Pics vom Sonntag


----------



## techstar (10. November 2009)

hoi!

@ arzmann/carsten: thx für die pics!

@ Sir LanceKroko: Hehe, dia Supp hats friar bei meinr Oma au emmer geba. Dia war aus hüttlig. 

Hey, wie schauts am Freitag mit ner Tour aus (bei Tageslicht)? Muss Stunden abbauen...
Die Highlights vom SO nochmal aufarbeiten und erweitern. Der neue MM lechzt nach Matsch (mir tun die Finger vom Wechseln jetzt noch weh - DT6.1 und MM geht mal gar nicht. Ich bete auf Tour jedes Mal, dass ich keinen Platten bekomm).


----------



## krokerleguane (10. November 2009)

Hi arzmann, TOLL, ich seh mal wieder aus wie ein angezogener Marschmellow (schreibt man das so?).

Meine "V" Körperidealform erkennt man so gar nicht, ok ist wohl eher eine "H" -Form, ......hoffentlich wird es nie ne "A"-Form, oh je das Alter, die Duplos, die ......

.....wir brauchen mehr Actionbilder
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (10. November 2009)

Hi techstar, Freitag geht bei mir nicht ich könnte alternativ auch Samstag früh ne Morgendämmerungstour so ab 7.30 Uhr, hätte da jemand Lust drauf?

Ist die Felge für Schlauchlos?...normal geht der Muddy easy drauf, selbst auf meine Tubeless Deemax?!, ansonsten Schwalbe-Reifenheber, die lieb ich.
Grüsse berthold


----------



## techstar (10. November 2009)

...liegt wohl an der DT6.1-Felge (non UST). Dachte anfangs ich bin zu blöd, aber in diversen Foren schreiben die Leutz über ähnliche Probleme.

Hier 2 Bsp.: 
<<<_DT 6.1 lol
Die Felge mit Geschirrspülmittel einschmiern...und dann fight for glory!
Ich benutze die Tip-Top und Parktool Plastikreifenheber(benutze selten welche)aber die haben ach schon geschafft die Felge zu verbeulen.
Pedro´s, mbuk, Tip Top und Parktool sind mir agbebrochen auf der DT6.1.
Einem Freund ist der Reifenheber !durch! das Felgenbett durchgeschossen...dann ist er auf die Mavic ex729 umgestiegen.(weise Entscheidung)_>>>

und

<<<_es ist immer der ur krampf gewest an reifn auf die dt felgen auf zu ziehn. versuch mal an michelin c32 auf die dt 6.10 rauf zu kriegen! den tag wirst verfluchen!_>>>

Egal, spätestens im Frühjahr hol ich eh neue Felgen/Laufräder. So schick wie Deine, Berhold, werden Sie natürlich nicht sein, aber mal sehen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen guten Tipp? So was flexendes, weiches wie die 6.1 mag ich nimmer 

...Schade dass es am FR nicht klappt. SA früh kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## arzmann (10. November 2009)

Hallo techstar ex 1750 DT Swiss kann ich nur abraten ,schlechte erfahrung gemacht-eigentlich immer noch


----------



## arzmann (10. November 2009)

He Berthold keine actions pics sauerrei Bilder


----------



## techstar (10. November 2009)

oh je, die 1750 von DT wären ja ein downgrade um mind. 2 klassen.
also meine vorstellung wären felgen um die 600g mit ähnlicher breite wie die 6.1. (außenbreite 31,8mm, ETRTO 559 x 25). Die kasper von SUN RINGLE meinen ja leider, bei den neueren felgen nur noch bohrungen für sclaverand/presta-ventile vorzusehen  sonst wären die MTX oder EQUALIZER vll ganz nett.
Wie sind eigentlich die ganz klassischen, schnöden mavic 321 disc?

hier noch was anderes zur motivation. hat "supasini" im liteville-unterforum gepostet. carsten, einfaches "hinterrad versetzen" ist sowas von out 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REK5SCf5xLk"]YouTube- Binzenbach[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (10. November 2009)

Cooles Vid. Der Kerle hats echt drauf. Und ich Depp übe noch Hinterradversetzen.
Aber war ja auch trocken auf dem Trail


----------



## Hemme (10. November 2009)

Hey Kroki,

typischer Spruch bei noBrakes, wenn ein neuer bei unserer gemütlichen
Dienstags_Abends_Entspannungs_Ausfahrt_1000_hm_Tour dabei ist (wie z.B. heute bei Dunkelheit, Nebel und Regen):
Nach ca 350 hm fragt dieser: "wie weit ist es denn noch??" schnauf, ächz. 
Dann sagen alle: NUR NOCH 50 HM.

Wenn man das öfter wiederholt, stimmts sogar.


----------



## Carsten (11. November 2009)

ok ok, ich muß üben gehen


----------



## schwertrider (12. November 2009)

hallo,wollte nur bescheid geben das ich michas "brückchen"ein bischen optimiert habe (meine schwiegermutter hat beim hose-nähen geschumpfen).jetzt kann man es auch mit großem kettenblatt fahren.
war eigentlich heute morgen schon jemand unterwegs ?habe spuren gesehen !
ca. 2,3er reifen mit etwa 1,8 bar drin,fahrergewicht ungefähr 79kg,trinkflasche 1/2voll.
berthold könnte es wahrscheinlich genauer sagen.gruß klaus


----------



## Gpunkt (12. November 2009)

schwertrider schrieb:


> hallo,wollte nur bescheid geben das ich michas "brückchen"ein bischen optimiert habe (meine schwiegermutter hat beim hose-nähen geschumpfen).jetzt kann man es auch mit großem kettenblatt fahren.
> war eigentlich heute morgen schon jemand unterwegs ?habe spuren gesehen !
> ca. 2,3er reifen mit etwa 1,8 bar drin,fahrergewicht ungefähr 79kg,trinkflasche 1/2voll.
> berthold könnte es wahrscheinlich genauer sagen.gruß klaus


 
da wird micha aber sauer wenn du sein brückchen optimiert hast, was machst du schon so früh im wald du sollst doch kochen.


----------



## krokerleguane (12. November 2009)

Hi, ...TOLL, jetzt wissen wir wer die Trails entschärft...wahrscheinlich hat Klaus auch den über Bergmanns entschärft.
Toll nur weil er endurountaugliches Material  (großes Kettenblatt) hat macht er aus allem jetzt Waldautobahnen......demnächst teert er den Steinbruchweg.
...gerade jetzt wo wir unser Fahrtechnik verbessern....


Grüss Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (12. November 2009)

apropos fahrtechnik:

VIDEO


mein Bruder hat mir mals was geschnippelt


----------



## Hemme (12. November 2009)

Respekt, tolles Video
OK, ich fang dann doch mim Hinterradversetzen an.
Das Trikot kommt echt gut im Film


----------



## Carsten (13. November 2009)

und ich bin extrem inspiriert. Das falsch herum Versetzen kommt sich gut....ich arbeite dran


----------



## schwertrider (13. November 2009)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> da wird micha aber sauer wenn du sein brückchen optimiert hast, was machst du schon so früh im wald du sollst doch kochen.


tja,mit kurz-arbeit geht das!


----------



## techstar (13. November 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> und ich bin extrem inspiriert. Das falsch herum Versetzen kommt sich gut....ich arbeite dran



hehe, carsten, das scheint dir ja sogar den schlaf geraubt zu haben. ein posting unter der woche um 4:51 

aber rolands videoverschnitt ist auch nicht von schlechten eltern. kenne allerdings schon einige szenen.

btw: hatte heute schon ein seltsames erlebnis. hatte vor ein paar wochen per mail bei AIRWINGS zwecks einer sattelstützenreduzierhülse für mein liteville angefragt. doch auch auf eine zweite anfrage hin kam keine antwort. heute klingelt dann unerwartet der paketdienst und bringt mir so eine buchse vorbei. gratis 
wär ja ansich ne gute sache. vielen dank AIRWINGS an dieser stelle.
aber warum hat das ding nur eine länge von 80mm??? arghhh.
hatte doch geschrieben 120-150mm. oh mann, da kriegt man was geschenkt und es ist doch für die katz...

egal, nachher biken. wetter passt!

grüße
andi


----------



## Carsten (13. November 2009)

schau noch mal auf die liteville seite.ich meine ich hab da mal was in den news gelesen, welche Hülsenlängen freigegeben sind fürs 301

ich habe Kinder, die mir den Schlaf rauben


----------



## techstar (13. November 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> schau noch mal auf die liteville seite.ich meine ich hab da mal was in den news gelesen, welche Hülsenlängen freigegeben sind fürs 301
> 
> ich habe Kinder, die mir den Schlaf rauben



jupp thx, deshalb ja 120mm 
(ursprünglich waren mal 150mm verlangt)
aber mit 80mm kann ich mal gar nix anfangen.
und mein altes hardtail ist genau an der entsprechenden stelle am sitzrohr gebrochen, deshalb bin ich etwas sensibilisiert 

naja, gibt genügend andere möglichkeiten so ne hülse zu organisieren...

cu 
andi


----------



## krokerleguane (13. November 2009)

Hi,
@Carsten, Video ist ganz gut, ich muss da aber Roland noch ein paar Tipps geben mit mehr kurzen Einblendungen von Nahaufnahmen.
...So beim Umsetzen kurz in Zeitlupe:...die Stollen deines Vorderreifens krallen sich in den Untergrund......usw

Cool genau Atelier Busche dreht den ersten Highlander-Enduro-Braunenbergfilm..... 

....hätte da auch wieder neue Ideen für den Sommer:....So EnduroBaywatchRettungsBikeramBraunanberg....wir so im Trailer....oberkörperfrei.....in Zeitlupe....mit der Standpumpe quer über den Rücken gespannt...einen FlickzeugpäckchenPatronengurt um den Körper gespannt......fahren wir auf einen hilflosen verzweifelten Biker, der einen Platten hat zu......dazu die Musik....waow...wir werden berühmt...

@Techstar, wie war deine Tour...Spuren entdeckt?

Mein Rad wiegt nur 15,5kg, hatte schon Angst, dass es schwerer sei.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (13. November 2009)

.......wer ist denn am Sonntag schonmal sicher dabei.....ezkimo ?...arzmann?....maiersen?.....
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## ezkimo (13. November 2009)

wem fällt es auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (14. November 2009)

Hi, ich glaub ich weiß was du meinst, ich verrat es noch nicht.

Lüftest du das Geheimnis um deine Neuanschaffung schon?...hast du bestellt?
Heute Nachmittag um 15.30 auf nen Kaffee bei mir, wer Lust hat?!

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## ezkimo (14. November 2009)

bin noch am recherchieren und kann mich nicht entscheiden. Systemlaufradsatz oder doch etwas Individuelles

Falls es etwas Individuelles wird, dann evtl. mit ZTR-Flow Felge


----------



## krokerleguane (14. November 2009)

Hi nochmal, 
ezkimo und ich haben gerade telefonisch besprochen morgen ne "Wellness-Tour" zu machen. Nachdem ich heute etwas verschnupft in den Tag gestartet bin, und ezkimo ebenso, schonen wir uns morgen etwas, damit wir unbedingt am 21. fit sind.

Wellness bedeutet:
 nicht keuchend oben anzukommen
 flachere Ausfstiege zu wählen
 mehr miteinander reden
....ich weiß es klingt unmännlich, da vernünftig.....

Grüsse berthold


----------



## techstar (14. November 2009)

mealtime!



ezkimo schrieb:


> Falls es etwas Individuelles wird, dann evtl. mit ZTR-Flow Felge



schönes teil, aber für die bin ich etwas zu schwer.

...geh jetzt mit meinem heidenheimer tourenpartner biken. checken die trails zwischen königsbronn und oko. im anschluss wohl absackerweizen aufm vomaberg. vll kommt ja jemand zum prosten vorbei 

ach ja, und gute besserung kroko...

schönes woen allerseits!
andi


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (14. November 2009)

Hoi,
waren heute auch am V-berg. Klaus, Günter und ich. Schon wegen des gigantischen Alpenpanoramas, das der Föhn uns heute beschert hat. Wahnsinn, die Berge so nah - und doch so fern. Das Bierchen mit dem gelben Etikett gabs dann aber erst zuhause.

Von wegen Wellness - kommen die namenlosen Ritter von und um Schwabsberg morgen nicht in unser Revier am B-Berg? Da fehlt uns doch fast schon was...

Wärend ihr euch schont für die 5. Große Schertreiter-Sause können wir dann schön heimlich die Kniffeltrails trainieren  . Bitter für euch.

beste Grüße Micha


----------



## krokerleguane (15. November 2009)

Hi,
Wellness schließt BraunaBerg nicht aus 

Wir sind natürlich bei euch in der Gegend unterwegs, nur etwas gemütlicher.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (15. November 2009)

....ich gratulier dir schonmal vorab hier im Fred.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag SchwertreiterAA!

Grüsse berthold


----------



## Gpunkt (15. November 2009)

hallo Berthold, sollen wir uns treffen oder glaubst du das man mit uns nicht entspannt fahren kann, für den carsten bringe ich notfallbonbons(bachblüte) mit die machen ihn dann schon ruhiger, also keine angst wir machen heute auch locker


bis nacher freue mich schon


----------



## ezkimo (15. November 2009)

techstar schrieb:


> SUN RINGLE meinen ja leider, bei den neueren felgen nur noch bohrungen für sclaverand/presta-ventile vorzusehen  sonst wären die MTX oder EQUALIZER vll ganz nett.



schon mal beim Hersteller nachgefragt ob Garantie und Stabilität erhalten bleibt, wenn man hier selber nacharbeitet und anpasst? Könnt ja evtl. eine möglichkeit sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (15. November 2009)

Hi, ihr seit uns zu langsam da macht es einfach keinen Spass, dauernd warten und so, vor allem wenn es rutschig bergauf geht...nene. 
Wenn ihr gruppentechnisch Lust drauf habt, könnt ihr uns ja auf meinem Handy anklingeln und nen Treffpunkt ausmachen.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## arzmann (15. November 2009)

wellnesstour so so ahah


----------



## ezkimo (15. November 2009)

klasse , dann bringe ich heut auch mal mein Fotoapp. mit, für das ein oder andere äktschn Foto


----------



## ezkimo (15. November 2009)

hey, was ist denn heute morgen hier los, in einer 1/2Std. geht die [Wellnes-und für Carsten Bachblüten-])Tour los und es sitzen noch alle vor dem Rechner


----------



## krokerleguane (15. November 2009)

...das geht doch alles gleichzeitig....Kaffee mit Röhrchen....tippen mit der einen Hand....PopoCreme in der anderen Hand.......


----------



## techstar (15. November 2009)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> Hoi,
> waren heute auch am V-berg. Klaus, Günter und ich. Schon wegen des gigantischen Alpenpanoramas, das der Föhn uns heute beschert hat. Wahnsinn, die Berge so nah - und doch so fern. Das Bierchen mit dem gelben Etikett gabs dann aber erst zuhause.
> 
> beste Grüße Micha



Wir hatten zuvor auf der gegenüberliegenden Talseite Hemme getroffen und dann gemeinsam die immer wieder schöne Abfahrt angetreten. Im Anschluss haben wir uns - wieder zu zweit - an den Anstieg zur Hütte gemacht und unsre verdienten 2 Hefe genossen. Der Trail danach war spaßig. "Gut drauf" und mit Tunnelblick (mittlerweile war es völlig finster) runtergeheizt. 

@ezkimo:
Ich hab SUN wegen Aufbohren noch nicht gefragt, aber die Antwort kenn ich jetzt schon :-(
Schon seltsam, denn andersherum bestünden ja keine Nachteile. Sclaverand in Schrader-Bohrung geht ja auch ohne Adapter problemlos (abgesehen von Schmutz, der evtl. eindringen kann) - bin ich selber einige Jahre gefahren.

@Schwertreiter & NoNames: Viel Spaß auf Tour heut (aber ihr seid ja eh schon unterwegs)!

Gruß
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (15. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte es Wissen müssen, das was bei Euch die Kategorie Wellness ist, läuft bei mit unter einer ganz anderen Kategorie
=> das ist dann schon eher Hart für mich. Aber es macht ja Spass 

@Carsten, dickes Lob , klasse die 180er Wende und das gleich ein paar mal hintereinander schön kontrolliert und sicher gestanden 

und ja ich weiss => Asche auf mein Haupt, erst rumkrakelen Fotoapp. und dann vergessen. Ich war wohl zu lange vorm Rechner heute morgen...

Muss mal noch schauen ob wenigstens die HandyFoto´s etwas brauchbar sind, vielleicht stelle ich dann davon eins ein.

Ach ja, mein Knie hat doch eine Schramme abbekommen, hätte heute den No Brain doch nicht versuchen sollen. Wird wohl erst wieder versucht, wenn es trocken ist.

Ansonsten wieder sehr schöne und Ereignissreiche Tour.


----------



## zdeneker (15. November 2009)

Bin ja schon ein Bisschen neidisch. Mein Pferdchen wiehert in der Garage und ich verbringe schon den zweiten Tag in Folge nur unter Kunstlicht. Dann muss ich auch noch über Wellness-Touren lesen...

Alles gute an Micha, wünsche allen eine Schöne Feier...

Micha, GPunkt und Carsten: Die Vaude Hose heißt wohl "silver ridge"

schöne Grüße


----------



## krokerleguane (15. November 2009)

Hi, na ja ok, irgendwie anderes Wellness,....es hätte aber auch schlimmer sein können, oder...?

...meinen Abflug am Schluss hätt ich auch nicht gebraucht, hat aber irgendwie kommen müssen, bei so vielen nassverlaubten Trails...da hab ich im nachhinein einfach mal wieder Glück gehabt. ...so ne Sekunde nen tauben Arm nach nem heftigen SchulterEinschlag kopfüber im (relativ weichen) Hang....brauch ich glaub doch nicht öfters....ob wohl enduroorientiertes Biken risikobehaftet ist.......

@arzmann, ich glaub dein SchmalspurFrontMuddy ist bei den Verhältnissen gar nicht schlecht.

...die NoNs waren heute eigentlich schwach vetreten nur drei, aber dafür umso mehr NoBs und SRs, ....insgesamt elf Leute echt gut.

Mein Kriegspony bekommt morgen nen neuen Muddy hinten, der Betty ist jetzt aufgebraucht.

@techstar, bist du heute auch gefahren?

Grüsse Berthold


ps: Spruch des Tages, von ner Spaziergängerin zu ihrem Mann oben am NB: "Ach die haben ja voll die Panzerung, denen tut das dann gar nicht weh wenn sie fallen......"....Toll und ich steh oben und verfluch mich gerade, dass ich ihn bei den Verhältnissen doch versuch und aufgrund des Spruchs an an Felsen zerschmetterte Hüftknochen denke.......dreimal hatt ich kurz den Fuß unten, da hat mein Kopf gebremst...war für mich heute auch vernünftig.


----------



## Carsten (15. November 2009)

Alle dran denken, nächsten Samstag ist Schwertrider Sause!
Mit Umtrunk danach und vielen cooln Fotos!

man sieht sich also am 21.11  Hofen!


----------



## techstar (15. November 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> @techstar, bist du heute auch gefahren?



Nach der anstrengenden Tour gestern war heute Cruising angesagt. 1,5h nur mit tiefem Sattel und Wiegetritt auf meinen Hometrails rumgeeiert...

Aber bei euch scheints heute ja wieder recht cool gewesen zu sein - einige Showeinlagen inbegriffen 

Schönen Abend noch
Andi


----------



## Hemme (15. November 2009)

Ja, heute wars echt super.
Haben einen echten Gipfel erklommen (mit Gipfelbuch und Gipfelkreuz, kein Witz). Kroki hatte leider ne Kreativitässperre um im Gipfelbuch was standesgemäßes einzutragen.
Direkt im Anschluss nen super kniffligen Northshore gefahren (das Geländer ist sicher noch aus der Bauphase, um die Arbeiter vor einem Sturz in die Tiefe zu schützen).


----------



## Gpunkt (16. November 2009)

ezkimo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte es Wissen müssen, das was bei Euch die Kategorie Wellness ist, läuft bei mit unter einer ganz anderen Kategorie
> => das ist dann schon eher Hart für mich. Aber es macht ja Spass
> ...


 
Hallo ezkimo, wie heist den die lange radhose von gore die du gestern getragen hast?


----------



## krokerleguane (16. November 2009)

..."Hallo ezkimo, wie heist den die lange radhose von gore die du gestern getragen hast? "....was ist denn das,...ist das hier ein Frauenfred.....oder willst du ezkimo bezirzen....
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Gpunkt (16. November 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> ..."Hallo ezkimo, wie heist den die lange radhose von gore die du gestern getragen hast? "....was ist denn das,...ist das hier ein Frauenfred.....oder willst du ezkimo bezirzen....
> Grüsse Berthold


 
was machst du schon wieder zuhause,natürlich will ich ihn bezirzen der ist doch hübsch


----------



## krokerleguane (16. November 2009)

...da ich in drei Stunden so viel arbeite, wie manch andere am ganzen Tag nicht, hab ich um 11.00 meinen Feierabend redlich verdient 

....ne Montag ist mein Minitag, dafür hab ich Mi und Do bis 4.

...toll mein Halsmuskulatur ist aufgrund des Hinfallers irgendwie leicht verzerrt...sowas blödes..
..na ja wenigstens ist mit meiner Schulter und dem Arm nix....

Neuer Muddy ist hinten [email protected] hast du deine schon vermessen? ...mein aktueller 2.35 ist ausgebreitet genau 15,1 mm breit, mein Big Betty 2.4 ist 15,6 mm, Muddy Mary 2.5 ist 16,5mm.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arzmann (16. November 2009)

Ohje ich hab glaub den falschen Berufich muss studieren(LEHRER)am besten,noch nicht gemessen Berthold.Immer wieder begeistert über die Aalener jungs mein respekt,schlaucht mich immer wieder macht trotzdem an haufa spass


----------



## ezkimo (16. November 2009)

@Gpunkt hab Dir eine PM zugeschickt inkl. Link wo es die Hosen gibt.


----------



## Carsten (16. November 2009)

15,1 mm breit, mein Big Betty 2.4 ist 15,6 mm, Muddy Mary 2.5 ist 16,5mm.


Hä?
mißt Du immer so genau...oder redest Du von Modellautos?
15.1 mm...das ist ein 50 cent Stück


----------



## krokerleguane (16. November 2009)

Hi, Carsten ich bin glaub gestern echt auf den Kopf gefallen

...sind natürlich cm.....

arzmann hat nen neuen Muddy vorne aufgezogen und der ist deutlich schmächtiger als der hintere, obwohl alles eigentlich gleich, Felge, 2,35, deswegen die Messerei.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (17. November 2009)

Hi, ...so wie es aussieht wird das Wetter eventuell genial am Samstag...ich freu mich schon drauf......
...mal sehen inwieweit meine Kondition besser geworden ist, letztes Jahr brauchte ich 5 Flutschies und 5 Riegel um durchzuhalten, da waren es auch um die Null Grad und so und ich hatte wenig lange Touren vorher im Trainingsprogramm.

War gerade wieder 1h 20 min laufen, heute hab ich gar keinen Hunger danach, (siehe letzte Woche "Eingebroggtes")...wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass ich heute zu Mittag eher zu viel in mich hineingemampft habe und ich mir während des laufens öfters überlegt habe mich ein fach so mal zu übergeben.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## schwertrider (18. November 2009)

hauptsache du kotzt nicht die trail`s voll
war heute auch laufen,morgen vormittag geh ich biken (training für samstag)
wetter wird glaub echt gut - da fahren wir ja 6 std. oh jeh , das wird hart 
vlg klaus


----------



## krokerleguane (18. November 2009)

........dann ess ich halt vorher Erdnüsse, so wird der Trail wenigstens griffiger....

Hi, hier mein neues  Desktopfoto, die Sonne fiel heute Mittag so schön auf mein Bike.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (18. November 2009)

gebt Euch das hier:


so was will ich am Samstag auch sehen..Freiwillige jederzeit willkommen!


----------



## zdeneker (19. November 2009)

Hab ich mich auch schon kaputt gelacht...
Vor allem "aus dem Augenwinkel den Sag ablesen" find ich echt stark...

Das Springen ins Flat ist dann am Samstag was für die "ab 160mm Fraktion".

Ich geh jetzt mal für ein paar Stunden in den schönen Herbstwald, wer Lust hat und zufällig frei, ich starte Richtung BB, dann mal sehen, Handy ist dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (19. November 2009)

Hi, da hab ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt, ich hab vorne 160mm und hinten 145mm, .........irgendwie hört sich das unanständig an, ....oder mein ich das nur.......ich hab seit meinem Bremsscheibenfoto die Idee nen erotischenschwarzweissschattenbildmeinfahrradkalender zu machen.....oder wir könnten doch für unsere Frauen, da wir 12 Leute zusammenbekommen, nen erotischen Bikerkalender von uns machen....nur Beinlinge, Ärmlinge, Bikestiefel und nen Goretexwindstopperstring und dann uns auf/um unsere Bikes räkeln..........da hätten unsere Frauen doch endlich auch mal was von unserem Hobby............oder!?

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## techstar (19. November 2009)

hallo schwertreiter, nobrakes, nonames usw.,

bin leider endgültig raus für SA :-(
mache morgen ne tagestour im pfälzer wald und am SA ist dann die geburtstagsfeier von nem kumpel in heidelberg - das wird gleich praktischerweise miteinander verbunden.

wünsch euch ne super tour!!! macht viele fotos und videos und trinkt abends das ein oder andere bierchen (mit dem gelben etikett?) für mich mit. bin gespannt auf eure berichte 

grüße
andi


----------



## krokerleguane (20. November 2009)

......AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...
...ich hab Anzeichen von Grippe (welche auch immer).....
...fühl mich unfit, ab und zu Husten und dabei brennende Bronchien.....

..................TOLL.........


----------



## Carsten (20. November 2009)

he he nicht schon wieder schwächeln...das wird bei Dir langsam zur Dauerlösung.
Denk an die Ritter, die in die Schlacht ziehen und siegreich heim zu kehren, reiche Beute mit heim bringen und ...


----------



## krokerleguane (20. November 2009)

.......denk an die tausende, die von Cholera, Ruhr, Pest und Pocken dahingerafft wurden....die sieht man nicht in den Filmen, denn sonst wär es ein Kurzfilm....wenn der Held nach 20 Minuten Film an der Pest draufgeht....oder beim Kampf die Flitzkacke aus den Rüstungsritzen spritzt.... 


...im Ernst, ich beiss mir gerade in den A....., hier in Ellwangen geht die Grippe heftig um, musste diese Woche genügend Schüler heimschicken.

....ich hoff auf ein Wunder, und wache morgen fit auf.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Gpunkt (20. November 2009)

hallo, gerade hat mich kai angerufen, der wird trotz unwohlsein mit sicherheit dabei sein(ist halt ein schwertreíter), er meinte ausruhen kann man sich ja unter der woche, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ich hoffe nur das berthold falls er nicht kommt seine nonamesrider trotzdem mitfahren lässt

PS: Tipp für Berthold, sauf heute abend ein großes glas rotwein und danach 2-3 Ramazottis und wirst morgen top fit sein(lass dir mal was sagen)

Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (20. November 2009)

........ich kämpfe.......RansomRider hat mir gerade schon ein Erkältungsbad gebracht......da leg ich mich jetzt in die Wanne...hab schon Feuer unterm Kessel....(lustigerweise stimmt das sogar)

........vielleicht hilft heißes Bier mit Honig?

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (20. November 2009)

.....heißes Bier mit Honig hilft (jedenfalls mal vorübergehend) 
......ich geb mich noch nicht geschlagen, trotz schiergar aussichtslosem Kampf.....


----------



## krokerleguane (21. November 2009)

.....leider sagte mein Körper "Nein" zur Tour.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (22. November 2009)

Hi, Guten Morgen!!!!

...ich bin wohl der einzige, der jetzt um diese Zeit schon fit ist, ....alle anderen schlafen wohl noch ihren wohlverdienten Rausch aus.

Ich denke ich kann mich im Namen der NoNames für die Einladung zur diesjährigen Schwertreiter-Sause bedanken. (auch wenn ich nur abends anwesend war, schwebte mein Geist über der Tour 

32 Biker,.....Verpflegungsstand....super Hotspots.....super, diese Erzählungen wurden abends an mich herangetragen.

Hoffe auf ein paar Statements und Bilder hier im Fred.


Kündige hier mal gleich unseren kleinen Event am 31.12. an, so wie immer 10.00 Schwabsberg vor meinem Haus (3-4h) und anschließend scharfheißes Essen bei mir. 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (22. November 2009)

schon wach? War nach 45 heinfahrt umd halb 1 im Bett. Dann gerade eingeschlafen Kinderstress von 1 bis 2 und um halb 7: juhu, alles aufwachen....

und mein bescheuerter HAC 4 hat sich gestern abend 1 min vor zu Hause noch aufgehängt und meine ganzen Tourdaten ins Datentechnische Nirvana entsendet...


----------



## Carsten (22. November 2009)

Das Ende der Tour hab ich schon mal...



man kann hier im Forum Bilder per mail posten...cooles Feature teste ich gerade mal aus...


----------



## Carsten (22. November 2009)

angefangen hat der Treff für mich mit einer Erkenntnis:





cooles Tool zum Laub raus kratzen, präsentiert von Falk (im Hintergrund)

dann waren alle 32 mal da:





am ersten Anstieg haben sich alle erst einmal dicht um die einzige  Frau im Felde geschart:





dann etwas Konfusion am noFlow ...oder willkommene Rast, präsentiert von Manuel (danke)




und hier noch mal ein Blick auf die Sonnenhänge





Also: geniale Tour. Hoffe auf Actionfotos von Hemme, Kamu usw.

und DICKES Lob ans Form...Bilder per mail posten ist oberhammerklasse...geht per handy sogar von onthetrail!


----------



## ezkimo (22. November 2009)

Bilder per e-mail posten hört sich klasse an, sobald ich rausgefunden habe wie das im Detail funktioniert werde ich ein paar Bilder reinsenden


----------



## maiersen (22. November 2009)

Servus Jungs !
Berthold hat sich ja bereits im Namen der NoNames für die gestrige Einladung bereits bedankt, aber auch nochmal von meiner Seite aus besten Dank für die geile Tour und die anschließende Sause, war super ! 
Die ersten Bilder von Carsten sind schon mal genial, hoffe da kommen noch einige mehr. 

Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Carsten (22. November 2009)

drücke auf dieser Seite oben auf fotoalbum
dann auf meine Bilder
dann auf hochladen
ganz runter scrollen
in Dein Benutzeralbum hochladen
und denn: Alternativ kannst du Fotos auch per Mail hochladen -_ alle Infos dazu hier._
da musst Du drauf drücken. Da steht denn die mailadresse
da schickst Du die Fotos hin. Gehn auch gleich mehrere

schon praktisch :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (22. November 2009)

so, bin wieder da, wollte gleich die passenden Videos zu den Bildern auch reinstellen, da ich aber einen wahnsinnig schnellen Upload habe, lasse ich es lieber sein, sonst sind die Bilder nächste Woche noch nicht Online! 

Welcome






Vor dem Start





ich konnte es mir nicht verkneiffen => ich musste ein Foto davon machen...





und noch ein sehr schönes. Eigentlich hätte ich alle Bikes Fotografieren müssen aber das ging leider nicht...





so, nun ein paar Bilder auf den Trails





das nächste mal bitte lächeln...






























Schwertreiter im (Vertical)ride





Luxus on Tour => An dieser Stelle auch nochmal Danke von mir an die Schwertreiter, klasse Ausfahrt => das Wetter habt ihr auch gut hinbekommen )))





Carsten in Action





Schwertreiter in Action


----------



## Hemme (22. November 2009)

Hey, 
auch im Namen der noBrakes-Biker darf ich mich für den klasse Tag bedanken. 
Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug meiner Bilder:


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. November 2009)

Servus Jungs,

Danke für das positive feetback und die tollen bilder im netz. Jeder hat wieder alles geben und trägt damit dazu bei, die SchwertreiterSause zu einem heiß herbei gesehnten termin im jahreskalender zu machen. 
Auch wenn das wetter für eine "saisonwechseltour" viel zu schön und die trails viel zu trocken waren, gab es doch wieder reichlich actioneinlagen (so soll es sein).
Die NoNames haben sich als trail- und festtauglich erwiesen, die x-riders haben mal wieder gezeigt, dass sie sich auch mit schwerem gerät durchbeißen können als partylöwen nicht zu schlagen sind und die No-Brakes haben wieder mal bestätigt, dass sie mit iheren schönen tricots einheitlich und amtlich schnell auf den trails unterwegs sind - aber leider nach der tour auch schnell wieder zu hause (außer hemme ).

Danke insbesondere auch an die Familie Tilk, die mit ihrem einsatz um die location und bewirtung das ganze fest erst möglich gemacht haben. 

Nach der tour ist vor der tour, drum freue ich mich schon riesig auf den traditionellen silvesterausritt mit den schwabsberger rittern (weiß jemand seit wieviel jahren wir das schon machen)? kampf den mostertrails. hoffentlich wird´s mal wieder so richtig schön matschig.

so long und weiter so
grüsse micha


----------



## techstar (23. November 2009)

...na das schaut ja nach einer gelungenen tour aus 
schöne bilder und eine stolze anzahl an mitfahrern.
da bin ich ja schon etwas neidisch, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte.

wobei ich sagen muss, der pfälzer wald ist definitiv eine reise wert.
und mit knapp 1700hm, 50km und extrem hohem trailanteil war unsre runde auch nicht unbedingt eine luscher-tour. wie sind denn eure stats?

Grüße
Andi




(Bergauftrail)


----------



## Carsten (23. November 2009)

62 km 1500 hm und knapp 7:15 Uhr auf dem Bike...zumindest für die, die morgends von Ebnat oder Waldhausen angeradelt sind und nach dem umtrunk wider heim. 
Die Masse war 5:30 h unterwegs, hat knapp 1100 hm und so um die 45 km gemacht..
Den Tagesrekord bekommt aber chris, der hat sich die sache von Steinheim !!!! aus gegeben...das waren denn wohl weit über 80 km?


----------



## krokerleguane (24. November 2009)

Hi, 

klasse Bilder,... Bilder, die mich neidisch machen...aber was solls, war wohl Schicksal, wahrscheinlich wäre ich böse gestürzt oder so....hat wohl sollen sein.

Bin immer noch nicht ganz fit, so wie es aussieht ist das wohl die Schweinegrippe hier in Ellwangen (also im ernst, gibt genügend bestätigte Fälle in Ellw).

@Micha, wie lange gibt es die Silvesterausfahrt?...keine Ahnung, auch schon ein paar Jahre.
Wir (die NoNames)müssen die nächsten Wochen mal wieder bei uns biken, denn vor lauter BB-Trails hatten wir gar keine Lust auf die Ellwanger Gegend.
Werde in den nächsten Wochen hier ne Tour zusammenstellen...so richtig mit Matsch, Sumpf und Dreck

Ist auch wieder bald, so in 5 Wochen.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. November 2009)

@berthold
gute besserung.
Bei der 1. gemeinsamen Silvesterausfahrt, an die ich mich gerade erinnern kann (das hat aber nichts zu heißen ), hat Christine noch in Wasseralfingen gewohnt. 
da sind wir dann nach der Tour -wie jedes folgende Jahr dann auch - durstig eingefallen und haben schon mal schön für silvester vorgeglüht. 
super sache -solche traditionen muss man pflegen.

grüsse micha


----------



## krokerleguane (24. November 2009)

......stimmt ich erinnere mich.....zig nach der Winter-Tour verschwitzte ralligebüffelmüffelndebiertrinkende Biker in ner kleinen engen Wohnung 
Das war dann 31.12.2000......also jetzt kommt das 9. Mal.

Grüsse Berthold

ps. bin nicht wirklich krank, bin auch ganz normal in der Schule....Kopf will schon wieder biken, Körper sagt noch..."bitte noch warten, brauch noch ne Pause!"


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (25. November 2009)

schlecht gerechnet für einen gesunden lehrer.
es gibt ein jubiläum, lasst euch was einfallen, jungs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (25. November 2009)

...hab ja gesagt, dass ich letztens beim Biken auf den Kopf gefallen bin 
Grüsse Berthold

...tja dann wirds was Größeres.


----------



## arzmann (25. November 2009)

Hi,Grüße an die Schwertreiter !!

War ne geile Ausfahrt,und ne coole Party ( Gpunkt der Besenrocker fand ich klasse !!!)
Bin jetzt motiviert und inspiriert !
Hatte am Sonntag mächtig Hirnsausen,war wohl das Hefe !
Donner und Blitz über Dich Berthold ! Hab jetzt auch die Grippe !
Kann aber auch von der Arbeit kommen,viel Regen viel Wind.
Grüße Arzmann


----------



## Gpunkt (25. November 2009)

Hallo arzmann, wünsche dir gute besserung, vieleicht gehts ja wieder am wochenende, hatte auch mächtig kopfweh am sonntag, musste schon um zehn uhr morgens das tennisheim auffräumen und abbrechnen, wie siehts eigentlich mit der richtigen gittare aus, paul meint du hast eine rumliegen

gruß Gpunkt


----------



## maiersen (25. November 2009)

@arzmann
so schnell gehts, na dann schau mal das wieder fit wirst, wir müssen ja
noch die "alte Gegend" abchecken damit wir den Jungs bei unserer NoNames-Jubiläumstour was bieten können. Wir werden uns auf jeden Fall
was nettes einfallen lassen. 

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## ezkimo (25. November 2009)

beim Aufräumen ist nicht zufällig eine Strickmütze (grau/dunkelgrau)rumgelegen?


----------



## Gpunkt (26. November 2009)

mütze liegt bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (26. November 2009)

der Kollege, der mit dem schwarzen Liteville gestürzt ist (Dietmar) hat sich übrigens ganz schön verletzt. Hat aber Glück gehabt, kann man sagen. Er trägt jetzt erts mal eine Halskrause. Nähere Infos bei mir (nicht im Forum)


----------



## wildermarkus (26. November 2009)

Ganz schön was los in und um Aalen


----------



## techstar (26. November 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> der Kollege, der mit dem schwarzen Liteville gestürzt ist (Dietmar) hat sich übrigens ganz schön verletzt. Hat aber Glück gehabt, kann man sagen. Er trägt jetzt erts mal eine Halskrause. Nähere Infos bei mir (nicht im Forum)



hey carsten, wo hast du denn den nun wieder runtergejagt? 
na sag ihm gute besserung - unbekannter weise.

was anderes: weiß jemand, ob tauchenweiler gerade betriebsruhe hat und wenn ja wie lang (früher haben die immer den ganzen november dicht gemacht).

Gruß
Andi


----------



## krokerleguane (27. November 2009)

Hi, so hab gerade mit RansomRider ausgemacht, dass wir einfach mal wieder richtige Männertrails brauchen.....was bedeutet..........., genau...wir machen ne Runde hier bei uns.
Richtung Hohenberg und Adelmannsfelden  

Arzmann, wieder fit?....ezkimo noch angeschlagen?....ohje hoffe wir schaffen wenigstens drei Leute zu sein ...

Grüsse Berthold, ......boahh zwei Wochen nicht auf dem Bike....ich hab Entzugserscheinungen.....vorgestern hab ich am Druck meiner Gabel rumgespielt und bin im Wohnzimmer mit dem Bike rumgehüpft.


----------



## maiersen (27. November 2009)

Servus ProphetRider !
Hab vorhin mit arzmann gesprochen, der ist noch nicht fit, geht zwar arbeiten aber wird dieses WE definitiv noch aussetzen, welch Glück für ihn den bei den harten Trails die vor uns liegen.... Er kommt aber morgen mittag vorbei ! Freu mich auch schon wieder richtig aus die nächste Tour, auch wenn´s richtig richtig hart werden wird in unserer "alten Gegend"

Ride on
Thomas


----------



## dadsi (27. November 2009)

Grüsse an alle Teilnehmer und auch an alle, die diesem Event fernbleiben mussten
Aber was muss ich da lesen, es soll freireiter geben, die am So. unter Hirnsausen litten???

Mensch Jungens, ich hab mir am So den ekelhaften Muskelkater aus Waden u. Oberschenkel gefahren.

Auf jeden Fall bau ich mir jetzt endgültig irgendwann vielleicht mal einen leichten Freireiter auf. Will Uphill auch mal im Mittelfeld fahren

@Gpunkt: wer war denn dieses Jahr der Spitzenreiter (bei den Woiza)

Freu mich schon auf das nächste Zusammentreffen der Extreme
cu on the trails


----------



## Gpunkt (28. November 2009)

Sevus dadsi, ja du und dein bruder sind immer noch spitzenreiter, aber es wird enger die anderen habe stark zugelegt im gegensatz zu euch, ihr stagniert, kann mir nicht vorstellen das du am sonntag dir beim biken einen muskelkater geholt hast, das war bestimmt bei einer anderen disziplin, das kann dann im höheren alter schon passieren freue mich auch schon auf die nächste ausfahrt, wir sind auf jeden fall heute mittag ab 13 uhr und morgen um 9:30 unterwegs.

Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## krokerleguane (28. November 2009)

Hi, bei unserem SamstagNachmittagBikeTeileKataloganguckenkaffeeKränzchen haben wir vier NoNames festgestellt, dass wir morgen nur zu zweit sind (Ransom und Prophet) Liteville und Specialized fallen aufgrund angeschlagener Gesundheit aus (ja ja, aber KaffekränzchenBikeKataloggucken geht)

Aus dem Grund lassen wir uns morgen doch am BB blicken und warten, bis mal Schnee liegt mit der EllwangerTour.


Ezkimos neue Luxus-Laufräder sehen verdammt gut aus und sind auch noch verdammt leicht, hat er extra vor Verbauung zum Kaffeekränzchen mitgebracht.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (28. November 2009)

mal schauen, ob ich´s bis runter schaff mit meinem rotz. Wenn nicht dann mach ich ne noFlow Scheidaktion als Ausgleich

Dafür hab ich jetzt die ultimativen Schlammä-Reifen augezogen: MAXXIS SwampThing






Und wenn´s mir nix bringt, die 1,13 kg pro Reifen machen mich bergauf so langsam, dass ...


----------



## techstar (28. November 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Ezkimos neue Luxus-Laufräder sehen verdammt gut aus und sind auch noch verdammt leicht, hat er extra vor Verbauung zum Kaffeekränzchen mitgebracht.
> 
> Grüsse Berthold



Hoi,

na dann spann uns doch net auf die Folter. Welche sinds geworden?
Flows mit DT240er? 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (29. November 2009)

........es beginnt schleichend.........das Gefühl........"bin ich heute weniger fit?".......schon zu Anfang...."ohje komm ich überhaupt hoch zum BB?"......
..."wenn ich doch schon oben wär"............."ich bin oben es ging doch, brauch ich vielleichteinfach ne Anlaufphase?"...

1 h 45 min später:

..."wie viele Berge noch  bis nach Hause.....ohje ich zähle Anstiege....schlechtes Zeichen...meine Beine fühlen sich butterweich an....pack ich das überhaupt....was ist es bin ich noch nicht fit von der Erkältung von letzter Woche.....hab ich gestern zu wenig gegesen....war zu wenig...hätte ich die 3 Pils nicht getrunken.....und ich Idiot will mir noch Reifen mit mehr Rollwiderstand aufziehen.....wenn ich nach Hause komme tu ich sie in den Keller......Flutschi...genau das ist die Rettung.....

.....Flutschi hilft nur kurz und wenig....mist ich bin nicht fit......so ging es mir schon lange nicht mehr auf einer Tour....der kleinste Anstieg und ich stehe fast......soll ich einfach mal Absteigen?....nein, es muss gehen....
was tu ich bloß Ezkimo und Arzmann an, den zwei muss es öfters so mit mir gehen, ......Ransom kurbelt locker hoch, ich kämpfe .......
...kann man einfach auch tot vom Bike fallen wenn es dumm läuft.....was sagt mein Herz......manchmal hört man sowas ja von Sportlern.....ohje...


....noch ein Flutschi......hilft wieder nicht wirklich.....direkter Weg nach Hause.....es zieht sich....Abfahrt nach Baiershofen ...ich fühle mich besser...weiß, dass es fast geschafft ist ...letzte MiniHügel foltern mich, Beine fühlen sich wie gelähmt an........


....KirchturmUhr sagt 12.30....in drei Stunden durch  oben rüber  zur Glashütte, Trails (VWZ + WH + KoBu) und obenrüber wieder zurück ist ja auch nicht ohne.....ich hätte mit was Kleinerem beginnen sollen nach meiner Erkältung.......HUNGER........ich bekomm kaum noch meine Protektoren runter, ich bin schwach.....

 Cordonbleu mit Gemüsereis und Soße, wwaaaooooww.....in den Bikeklamotten sofort an den Tisch und danach 5 Kittkat und HariboSchaumerdbeeren.......


----------



## Carsten (29. November 2009)

dann bin ich ja froh, dass ich heute nur die kleine Runde gemacht habe. Noflow-Bobbahn-Dschungel-Schilerli-FSitz-Brett-Schifferspoint-Adavanced v.R.-H&S-Alfing-Platte-Noflow-und endlich BStein gesprungen
Denn gleich heim, der Rest ist weiter.
Reifen greifen wie Hölle ins Gewölle

nächste Woche ist denn The Nose dran...vielleicht


----------



## techstar (29. November 2009)

witzig, dann hätten wir uns ja beinahe getroffen.
sind von hdh aus gestartet, über zonengrenze und später dann auch KoBu-trail runter.
deine spuren waren noch ganz frisch, berthold 

btw: schweizer wurstsalat im naturfreundehaus war nicht wirklich empfehlenswert :-(  
dafür reduziert sich gerade meine deluxe-soße aufm herd und wartet darauf in wenigen minuten genüsslich verspeist zu werden...

Gruß
Andi




"Zonengrenze"


----------



## Carsten (29. November 2009)

andy, wie erfolgreich warst Du eigentlich vor 2 Wochen zwischen KBronn und OkO?

alles gefunden?


----------



## techstar (29. November 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> andy, wie erfolgreich warst Du eigentlich vor 2 Wochen zwischen KBronn und OkO?
> 
> alles gefunden?



haben nur den p-turm-trail getestet. der war schön, aber zu kurz.
die anderen schau ich mir in ruhe mal an oder du zeigst sie mir mal, wenn du lust hast. wobei mit den reifen, die du nun drauf hast...das ist ja schon fast unlauterer wettbewerb.

einer der schönsten trails ist meiner meinung nach immer noch der mit den vielen anliegern zwischen e-steige und p-stein. sind wir heut auch wieder gefahren.

hehe, wie bist es denn am b-stein angegangen? schwung von oben, ersten absatz ausgefedert und dann abgedrückt oder langsam und dann coaster-wheelie runter? ich glaube ja man kann auch einfach runterrollen. das probier ich aber erst bei trockenheit, denn da muss die linie exakt stimmen (kleine kerbe).


----------



## maiersen (29. November 2009)

Nun ja, was soll ich noch groß zur heutigen Tour schreiben, Berthold hat
es ja sehr genau beschrieben wie es so war .... kurz und knackig trifft da bestens zu. War echt super, vor allem wieder der Trail an der KoBu ist echt genial und auch die anderen waren super fahrbar, klasse. Leider gibts von heute keine Bilder aus der Tour, dafür beim nächsten mal ein paar mehr.... 

so long

Thomas


----------



## krokerleguane (29. November 2009)

Hi, 
@Andi, schade wäre cool gewesen so ein "Meeting".

@Carsten, ich glaube du musst uns noch ein paar Trails zeigen, die Namen sagen mir mal gar nichts.

Ich glaube ein Grund dafür, dass meine Beine so weich waren, war auch unsere umgebaute CarreraBahn, die nun an einer Schleife 8-Spurig ist und man beim Autoreinstellen echt sich fies "streckbücken" muss und das passierte gestern echt oft bei mir, bei 5h Rennfahrerzeit.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (29. November 2009)

.....hab ein paar Stunden Fernsehliegepause gebraucht, jetzt bin ich wieder soweit hergestellt, das merke ich daran, dass ich schon wieder Lust zum basteln habe

Da mein Bike heute wieder perfekt war mit supersofter 36-er und ner genialen Gustav vorne......   ....muss ich am Fahrrad ja nix arbeiten, wurde heute auch nicht dreckig.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## schwertrider (29. November 2009)

hallo *G.*
bin (nachdem ich euch verpasst habe) heute deine linie am BStein gefahren. beim ersten mal hab ich verweigert,blöde idee-bike runtergefallen und ich hinterher auf forderrad gelandet (trotz endurountauglichem material nix passiert).nochmal hoch und so sicher gefahren das ichs gleich nochmal gefahren bin!
war dann doch noch ne tolle tour auch alleine .
grüße auch an Renate,die ich heut im wald getroffen habe(hasst Du die seite hier gefunden?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (29. November 2009)

Hallo Schwertreiter,
waren auch am bs, super trocken ideal zum probieren, sind davor schon am brett gewesen und hab mir die bremse zerlegt, jetzt weis ich auch wie das ist dort abszusteigen(auch nichts passiert), nochmal hoch, bremse hing noch am faden und gefahren, warum bist du nicht zum treffpunkt gekommen.

Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## krokerleguane (29. November 2009)

....welche Linie am BS, die auf dem Bild ne Seite vorher?
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Raphi78 (30. November 2009)

Hi,

gestern hab ich in UKO an der KoBu H u.H Trail eine "Sigma Hiro" Rückleuchte gefunden. Falls diese jemand von euch vermissen sollte bitte kurze PM an mich! 






Gruß

Raphael


----------



## krokerleguane (30. November 2009)

....für was so ein Fred alles  gut sein kann...ist echt praktisch.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (30. November 2009)

Hi nochmal, 
@Raphael, Grüße an die Ostalbrider (noch unbekannterweise), hab mir gerade eure Hompage angesehen, gefällt mir gut und ist interessant die Locations wiederzuerkennen.

Seid ihr den Trail auf Bild 12/13 bei Album: Ostalb / Aalen auch gefahren oder habt ihr nur gekuckt   ?

http://www.ostalbrider.com/details.php?image_id=30

 Der NB ist immer ne schöne Herausforderung, ist er zu trocken, oder zu nass bringt er mich an meine Grenzen (meist kopftechnisch), ansonsten ist es finde ich ein genialer Trail, ich liebe ihn und hasse ihn, ...ich hab immer großen Respekt vor ihm, kann aber kaum dran vorbei fahren.

....lustigerweise hab ich letztes Jahr da noch genauso runtergeguckt und mir gedacht, "wer da runter fährt muss echt krank im Kopf sein, das ist nimmerimmermöglich für mich"... tja das war vor nem Jahr.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (30. November 2009)

@Berthold: Trails kennst Du alle, sind Codenamen...Feind hört (evtl.?) mit

hier noch was nettes Neues von Harald:

und was anders: http://www.watch26.tv/video/2628


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arzmann (30. November 2009)

Hi Gpunkt hab ne alte rumliegen und verstärker klampfe schreklich lakiert.


----------



## arzmann (30. November 2009)

Ach Berthold hat sich schon was getan zwecks Trikot .


----------



## wildermarkus (30. November 2009)

@ Raphi78

Schöne Seite von euch


Gruß
Markus


----------



## Raphi78 (1. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ne, ich selber bin diesen noch nicht gefahren, bin eher selten am BB. 
Schon interessant das man fast nie jemand auf den Trails rund um Aalen
trifft obwohl es hier ne Menge Biker gibt.

@Wildermarkus: Dankeschön!! 

Grüße

Raphael





krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> @Raphael, Grüße an die Ostalbrider (noch unbekannterweise), hab mir gerade eure Hompage angesehen, gefällt mir gut und ist interessant die Locations wiederzuerkennen.
> 
> Seid ihr den Trail auf Bild 12/13 bei Album: Ostalb / Aalen auch gefahren oder habt ihr nur gekuckt   ?
> ...


----------



## krokerleguane (3. Dezember 2009)

Hi Männer, 
gestern hat mich eines der Mädels der Enduro-Chics-BB (BB steht für Braunenberg) angesprochen, ob nicht auch ein paar Jungs/Männer lust hätten ab und an ne Tour mit ihnen zu machen.
Sind vier Mädels (21-26 Jahre), die überwiegend leichte Endurotouren machen. Sie hätten vor allem Interesse ein paar neue Trails und Trailtechniken kennenzulernen.
Zum Biken kommen sie meist Samstag ab 13.30 und Sonntag ab 10.00.

Wer Interesse hat den Mädels zu helfen, Kontakt über mich per PN.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (3. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal zwischendurch mein Bike:



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/521101


Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (4. Dezember 2009)

...ok, ok ...ich gebs ja zu, das mit den Mädels war nur ein Fake um eure Phantasie etwas anzuregen.....
....kannst ruhig zugeben, dass DU manchmal von sowas träumst, ...  15 PN Anfragen zwecks Kontakt in 20 Stunden ist nicht schlecht (grins)...nene wieder nur Spaß.


Angesichts der Frauenarmut in unserer Gegend in der der AM-Enduro-Szene steht man als Mann echt ziemlich alleine da bei dem Hobby.

....obwohl, ich könnte ja eine Fernsehserie erfinden: Biker sucht Frau 
.....oder gibt es das schon? 

....so mit zusammengewürfelten Pärchen, die voll die anstrengenden, nervenaufreibende Tagestouren zusammen durchstehen müssen, und ich als Regisseur fliege so mit dem Hubschrauber drüber und geb so Anweisungen per Megafon und so...mit Kamerateams und überhaupt...

...ach herje, hoffentlich entdeckt mich mal ein Fernsehsender als Regisseur

...oder noch besser : Der Biker und der Freak

Ein knallharter durchtrainierter Biker peitscht nen Couchpotato über die Alpen.......man bin ich blöd 

Grüsse Berthold

....obwohl so bin ich mir letzte Woche mit TurboRansom auch vorgekommen


----------



## Carsten (4. Dezember 2009)

na denn lass mal nicht Deine Frau hier rein schauen...oder Deine Schüler...oder der Rektor....

wobei, wir hatten schon mal ein Enduro Mädel in der Truppe:


----------



## Carsten (4. Dezember 2009)

habe gerade mal in alten Fotos gewühlt und was "heißes" von Berthold gefunden:





wenn manns anklickt wirds sogar groß 

war im Juni 2005


----------



## krokerleguane (4. Dezember 2009)

..waaaooow was für ein starkes Bild, das ist aber noch von ganz früher aus meiner CrossieTourbikezeit , von damals, früher vor laaanger Zeit.......also von vor vier Wochen 

...welch gestählter Körper, welche Konzentration, welch anmutende Körperhaltung trotz schwierigstem Gelände, welch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (4. Dezember 2009)

i sagg bloos Läffdi rulz, sondsch hädsch dess nii baggd

Wir sollten uns wohl wieder so kleine CC-Schlampen zulegen, die sind doch irgendwie stylish oddä


----------



## Carsten (5. Dezember 2009)

noch mal der angesprochene Beweis:

Vertical Rock geht auch mit dem CC Hardtail mit 80 mm Gabel:





wobei die beim BStein schon stark an ihre Grenzen kommt:





da wurde mir damals (2006 Schwertriderausfahrt) ganz übel, als ich abends das bild gesehen hab


----------



## krokerleguane (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi, wer war denn heut alles unterwegs, denn wir haben einige Spuren gesehen.

FüT-DsBrett-Kamikaze-Krokodilrücken-Parcour-Verweigerer-JuttaPark-SB hoch und am Adv vorbei. 
Wer ist heute eigentlich den Adv gefahren? die Spuren sahen nach heute aus.


....übrigens...wir sind nur noch zu dritt, Arzmann hat gestern ne Party dem Biken vorgezogen, tja dann, schade eigentlich....ein echter NoName tritt dann trotzdem an und geht mit wehenden Fahnen auf der Tour unter!

Grüsse berthold


----------



## Carsten (6. Dezember 2009)

ging das Brett heut?
Wer fährt das überhaupt von Euch?


----------



## krokerleguane (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi Carsten, das Brett ging heut perfekt.......(zu schieben).....

Von uns fÃ¤hrt keiner DsBrett, wir fahren nur zum âguggenâ hin. Um den Trail auf uns wirken zu lassen.

Heute erlebte ich Ã¶fters die eine oder andere Ãberraschung, das hÃ¤tte auch schief gehen kÃ¶nnen, glÃ¼cklicherweise stoppte ein Baum meine Fahrt sanft am FÃ¼Trail. Denn mein Bike wurde plÃ¶tzlich einfach immer schneller und lenkte nicht mehr dahin wo ich hinwollte....
Die Spur ist Ã¼brigens von meinem Vorderrad.....






Liteville sorgte noch fÃ¼r weihnachtliche Stimmung auf der Tour indem er heute SchokonikolÃ¤use verteilte.





[/URL

..nach einer schÃ¶nen 4 h 15 min Tour fuhren wir dann gemÃ¼tlich nach Hause und sangen dabei Adventslieder...

GrÃ¼sse Berthold]


----------



## maiersen (6. Dezember 2009)

Servus NoNames,
war dann doch etwas schmierig heute, hat aber richtig Laune gemacht obwohls 1-2 mal
richtig knapp war, gell Berthold !
Waren heute doch wieder einige unterwegs, viele viele Spuren gesehen, mich würde interessieren wer dort welche Trails gefahren ist bei den Verhältnissen. 
Im Ganzen betrachtet wieder ne lustige Tour, ein paar hm gemacht, top. 

@arzmann
kann verstehen das Du heute nicht dabei warst, hat ja heute Nacht geregnet....

ride on

Thomas


----------



## Hemme (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,
heute waren die Schwertreiter Richtung Essingen unterwegs. Dort waren die Trails fast trocken, dennoch haben wir ausgesehen wie Sau. Dreckig, nass aber ne ultrageile Runde.

@Kroki: ne Kurve mit blockiertem Vorderrad zu fahren muss dir erst mal jemand nachmachen

Hey Carsten, 
gestern wart ihr wohl gerade durch als ich am VBerg oben nen wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang gehabt hab:


----------



## Carsten (7. Dezember 2009)

wir war kurz vor 4 da oben glaub ich. Hat grade leicht genieselt. Haben noch zwei Biker getroffen. Einer mit nem Simplon (Carbon?)
der Jump unten am ZZ ging endlich wieder...eigentlich ganz easy.
So ging bei mir nix...und heut auch nicht...aber ab Sa gibts Frost


----------



## Carsten (7. Dezember 2009)

Berthold: da hats den Frank vor 2 Wochen auch gelegt

ach so, noch mal zum Thema BB chicks: ich hab deren Kalender entdeckt: http://alpinechicks.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, haben leider noch keinen Account auf einem Videoportal, daher hier mal 3 Videos von der Sause als Zip.
http://ul.to/c96mbb
mfg


----------



## Hemme (7. Dezember 2009)

Zum Thema bikechicks:
vor ein paar Jahren, war es 95 oder 96, war bei uns mal die Niki dabei:





Hab sie damals auf einer Geschäftsreise in Canberra kennengelernt, war zufällig im gleichen Hotel. 
Und als sie in St. Wendel mitgefahren ist, kam sie auf eine Runde auf den Ostalbtrails vorbei. Ihr Flug ging eh von München, da lags auf der Strecke.
Mehr ist aber nicht draus geworden:
1. war ich zu langsam (ich mein aufm bike: ich vollast, sie aktive Regeneration)
2. war die Entfernung Ebnat-Australien einfach zu gross für ne Wochenend-Beziehung


----------



## Carsten (8. Dezember 2009)

Träume


----------



## Carsten (8. Dezember 2009)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> Hallo, haben leider noch keinen Account auf einem Videoportal, daher hier mal 3 Videos von der Sause als Zip.
> http://ul.to/c96mbb
> mfg



so viele Verweigerer


----------



## krokerleguane (8. Dezember 2009)

....Hemme du veräppelst uns doch, Nicki Gudex hör auf, glaub ich nicht....kann ich nicht glauben, will ich nicht glauben.....

...wer hat noch nicht von ihr im Bergauffahrsauerstoffunterversorgungsdelirium geträumt 

Grüsse Berthold

...wenn das stimmt schick ihr doch bitte das Bild von oben (mit der Lefty) von mir, dann kommt sie sicher mal wieder vorbei.


----------



## maiersen (8. Dezember 2009)

Und was ist das beste an Niki.... nein nicht der geniale Body oder sonst was... sie fährt ein Scott Ransom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (8. Dezember 2009)

nur mal so, falls es einen Interessiert Muddy Mary GG 2,5" nachgewogen => 1153Gr 


Herstellerangabe 990Gr...


----------



## Carsten (9. Dezember 2009)

dann brauch ich mir mit meinen Maxxis ja keine gedanken mehr zu machen

Schwalbe meinet das so: wenn Der Reifen runter ist, wiegt er unter 1 kg...dann bringts aber auch nix mehr


----------



## ezkimo (9. Dezember 2009)

bin mal gespannt wie die MM so sind, habe sie jetzt vorne 2,5" GG und hinten 2,35" TC montiert. Hatte seither den 2,35 TC vorne montiert. 
Seit die Wurzeln dauernass sind und nicht mehr richtig trocken werden, wurde ich immer unsicherer, da das Vorderrad fast immer wegging.

Vielleicht trau ich mich auch ein wenig mehr, mit so breiten Reifen und GG 

Werde vielleicht auch kurz darüber berichten, wenn ich die Reifen auf das Gewicht der Herstellerangaben runtergefahren habe...


----------



## krokerleguane (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi, ...je schwerer um so besser, denn dann drücken sie besser auf den Boden.....oder du füllst Bleikugeln in den Schlauch, die rollen dann immer unten mit und der Schwerpunkt senkt sich, .....dann fällst du in den Kurven nicht um, bei Tubeless kannst du auch Bleikugeln mit 1cm Durchmesser nehmen....

Sie sind da  (Bild unten)


Am WE wird es wohl ne richtige Winterschmuddeltour.

Grüsse berthold


----------



## zdeneker (10. Dezember 2009)

Wo hast Du die denn aufgetrieben? Hab ich auch schon danach gesucht und nur das alte Modell gefunden. Wollte ich mir eigentlich zu Weihnachten schenken.

Am Wochenende wirds hoffentlich frostig und vielleicht mit ein bisschen Schnee...

Grüße, 
Zdenek


----------



## krokerleguane (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi, sind die neuen MT91, ganz neu, ganz frisch sind erst ab jetzt lieferbar.

......ja, vielleicht bin ich der Erste in deutschland, der sie an Füßen tragen durfte....

Hab sie jetzt seit einer Stunde an, und verwachse gerade mit ihnen....bis jetzt top begeistert 

Mit Cleats und ohne zu gebrauchen.
Grüsse berthold


----------



## maiersen (10. Dezember 2009)

Servus Berthold,
konnte grade auch nicht wiederstehen und mußte meine auch nochmals anziehen. Toll, jetzt stinkt der ganze Raum nach Imgrägnierspray aber was soll´s, dafür freu ich mich jetzt umso mehr auf die nächste Tour um sie zu testen. Das lange warten hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt 

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## krokerleguane (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
wer der NoNames ist am Sonntag dabei? Ransom?, Arzmann? ezkimo?
Ransom, hast du dich schon entschieden?
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (12. Dezember 2009)

juhu es schneit endlich...der Matsch hat ein Ende. Jetzt müssen noch die grauen Wolken weg und alles wird gut!


----------



## ezkimo (12. Dezember 2009)

hoffe das es noch kälter wird, dann bin ich morgen dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maiersen (12. Dezember 2009)

Servus Berthold, Tach Ezkimo, 
bin morgen auch dabei !


----------



## krokerleguane (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi, bringt bitte die Kohle mit, denn unsere Bestellung müsste Donnerstag kommen.
Grüsse berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (12. Dezember 2009)

...TOLL...die NoNames schrumpfen gerade von einer Gruppe zu nem "Pärchen", man klingt das hellblau/warm.
Super!!!!!
Nur noch Ransom und Prophet...na ja typisch Specialized- und Liteville-Fahrer....bei Männerwetter traut sich keiner aufs Bike....
das mit dem Highländer und Ritterfilm lassen wir dann auch lieber....
wird wohl eher so ein Flashdance oder DirtyDancingFilm mit Männern in RosaLangenUnterhosen auf Heimtrainern im Wohnzimmer  weil draußen das Wetter zu kalt ist.....

...fahren morgen ein paar richtige Männer der anderen Gruppen am BB?

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Hemme (12. Dezember 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> ...fahren morgen ein paar richtige Männer der anderen Gruppen am BB?
> 
> Grüsse Berthold



Denke mal schon.


----------



## Carsten (12. Dezember 2009)

auf jeden Fall
es hat Frost, da geht das Brett wieder


----------



## zdeneker (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei...


----------



## techstar (13. Dezember 2009)

Wir fahren natürlich auch (sogar als Liteville-Fahrer, Berthold ) - werdens aber wohl nicht ganz bis zu euch schaffen. außerdem starten wir etwas später...

Na denn viel Spaß für alle!

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Carsten (13. Dezember 2009)

Waren heute:

Brett..2x abgebrochen. Fsitz.Alleine: 

Biketreff mit GPunkt, Zdenek, Klaus:  LaGert, Namenloser, HPFStein,OTR (3x versucht)WV, UK denn alleine über  Blasebank heim. 

43 km, 1030 hm bei -2°C

Das Beste war das hier:






aäh, ich meine der Regenwald Duschkopf nach der Tour in meiner neuen Dusche...die hübsche Deko war leider nicht mit drin

und ein Foto von mir wollte ich Euch nicht antun


----------



## techstar (13. Dezember 2009)

kleiner livepost:
wir sitzen grad in der vomaberghütte und lassens uns gutgehn. prooost

greetz
andi

(edit:hab das foto daheim gedreht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (13. Dezember 2009)

Hi, das sieht ja alles (beide) lecker aus.....

3h 45 min unterwegs, das schlaucht mich schon, vor allem die WindchillfaktorHeimfahrt bei gefühlten minus 15°C.
Zufällig Hemme getroffen, ab jetzt heißt du für mich nur noch DuracellHemme, denn hinter ihm hoch zum BS  bin ich echt in ein (Leistungs)Loch gefahren.
Powerbardrops und vor allem meine TOBLERONE haben mich gerettet.

Schwertrider AA hat auch noch unseren Heimweg gekreuzt 

Verdammt viele Spuren heute, vor allem oben am Loch. Wer war heute eigentlich am PatritzIlg-Weg mit der Kombi FatAlbert und Nobby (oder neuerFatAlbert)?

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (13. Dezember 2009)

Hi Carsten und Gpunkt, 
lustig, wir haben ein paar Wanderer getroffen, die uns erzählt haben, dass sie ein paar streitende Biker getroffen haben, einer hätte dann keinen Bock mehr gehabt und ist allein nach Hause gefahren.....ich musste gleich an "Das Zankduo" denken und hab gefragt, ob einer ein braunes und einer ein rotes Fahrrad hatte...  und siehe da ich lag richtig.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (13. Dezember 2009)

.....nach Rainforest Duschköpfen und Würstchen mit Weizenbier dachte ich mir könnt ich auch ein Bild von einem meiner Triops hier reinstellen die hier auf meinem Schreibtisch im Aquarium leben.





Die interessanten Urzeitkrebse gibt es so schon seit über 220Mio Jahren unverändert und ihre Eier können in einer Diapause über 30 Jahre im trockenen Boden überleben bis es mal wieder regnet.


----------



## Hemme (13. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute, 
bin leider 5 Minuten zu spät am Kurbelbrunnen gewesen. Bei Schnee und Glatteis muss ich wohl doch etwas früher los.
Hab dann nach den ersten 500 hm Canni daumen und Scottydaumen getroffen und danach noch lustig Purzelbäume im Schnee vorgeführt. Als wir uns verabschiedet haben noch kurz 500 hm draufgelegt, bis sämtliche Akkus leer waren.
Und da hier schon die Fahrdaten gepostet werden, hier bitte: 45 km und 1500 hm auf den cm genau.




@ Canni und Scotty: was ich noch sagen wollte: die neuen Schuhe sehen echt klasse aus


----------



## Gpunkt (13. Dezember 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi Carsten und Gpunkt,
> lustig, wir haben ein paar Wanderer getroffen, die uns erzählt haben, dass sie ein paar streitende Biker getroffen haben, einer hätte dann keinen Bock mehr gehabt und ist allein nach Hause gefahren.....ich musste gleich an "Das Zankduo" denken und hab gefragt, ob einer ein braunes und einer ein rotes Fahrrad hatte...  und siehe da ich lag richtig.
> 
> Grüsse Berthold


 
Hi Berthold, müssen andere gewesen sein


----------



## Carsten (13. Dezember 2009)

ich kam gar nicht zum streiten...
ich wäre ja umgedreht, wir konnten aber gar nicht mehr, weil jemand einfach zu schnell weg war...
und wanderer waren keine da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (13. Dezember 2009)

...mir war es heut nicht kalt genung ;-)

.


----------



## krokerleguane (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

@Gpunkt + Carsten  am BraunenBerg ist die Welt halt klein 

@ezkimo, gut, dass das Wetter zum nächten WE deinem Nick gerechter wird 

@ Turbohemme, ja die Schuhe sind super jedoch muss ich sagen, dass sie bei -2°C nach knapp 4h gerade noch gehen.

Wenn es deutlich kälter wird brauch ich trotzdem meine Gaerne, die halten bis  -10°C.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## techstar (15. Dezember 2009)

brrrr, jetzt gehts raus aufn nightride.
festgefrorene, matschfreie trails 

hey nobrakes, ihr seid ja heut bestimmt auch unterwegs, oder?

a propos, hemme, waren das deine spuren am sonntag am redstone...entsprachen genau deiner linie 

greetz
andi


----------



## Hemme (16. Dezember 2009)

techstar schrieb:


> hey nobrakes, ihr seid ja heut bestimmt auch unterwegs, oder?
> 
> a propos, hemme, waren das deine spuren am sonntag am redstone...entsprachen genau deiner linie
> 
> ...



Hey Andi, gut erkannt 
War meine Spur von Samstag. 
Hab von Uko bis Köbronn alle Trails rechts des Kochertals mitgenommen.
Heute war mer natürlich auch unterwegs. Top Grip, top Bedingungen, einfach perfekt.


----------



## Carsten (17. Dezember 2009)

Habe mir heute das ultimative Horrererlebnis am Stepstone gegeben:

-7.10 Uhr: Hohenberg: völlige Finstrernis, leicheter Schneefall
-7.11 Uhr: Einfahrt in den Trail, top Grip, keine Spur, juhu ich bin der Erste
-7.13 Uhr: Spurrinnen, Zufahrt zum Jump erschwert
-7.13,x Uhr: noch ne Rinne, dies mal tiefer
-7.13,xx Uhr: Felsen. Baumstämme, shit
-7.14 Uhr Schiebeversuch. Schlüsselstelle liegt ein  Baum drin, drunter geht nicht, drüber auch nicht...also zurück
7.15 Uhr zurück zum Jumpfelsen. Chickenway versuchen
7.17 Uhr 3 Bäume überklettert, nix geht mehr. noExit
7.19 Uhr 3 Bäume zurück geklettert, andere Chickenway
7.20 Uhr noExit, links den Hang runter
7.21 Uhr nach weiteren 5 Bäumen und einer Ar...rutsche erreiche ich den Schotterweg
7.22 Uhr Weg nach Süden versperrt, also zurück
7.25 Uhr weg nach Norden auch versperrt
7.26 Uhr den Steilhang auf die Trasse runter genommen
7.30 Uhr Steintor...ich bin raus

Fazit: Risenmikado mit noExit-Garantie, mit beschlagener Brille, besch.... Schuhen und bei Nacht macht keinen Spaß...


----------



## Carsten (18. Dezember 2009)

nix mehr los hier? Keine neuen Heldentaten, keine neuen Bikeparts?

dann muss ich was zeigen:





heute Morgen auf dem Volkmarsberg um 7.45 Uhr. Traumwetter, Sonnenaufgang und Blick aufs Atomkraftwerk. Alpen leider nicht zu sehen





Heimfahrt kurz nach 17.00 Uhr. Wam Wildschweintrail aufs dünne Eis gewagt und durchgebrochen. Überschlag und nix passiert...nur kaputt gelacht 
Und eine Speiche abgerissen

Huete Abend UNDERTOW im www.rock-it-aalen.de
und biken morgen Nachmittag (statt So)...falls noch wer fährt? Start um 12.30 Uhr?


----------



## krokerleguane (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi Carsten, 
bei mir ist heute abend "Rennbahnabend".

Denke, dass die NoNames am So die Trails um Ellwangen abfahren zwecks Silvestertourplanung.

Wer Lust hat taucht einfach hier in Schwabsberg an der Schule um 9.30 auf ...aber immer dran denken...bei uns wird es immer ne richtige Männertour........nicht wegen der Technik...und nicht wegen der Kondition.... stahlharte Nerven braucht man....um unser weiches Geschwätz zu ertragen

Hab mir heute aufgrund der Temps ne "UnterdenHelmMütze" von Löffler gegönnt

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

@ezkimo, na dann passen die Temperaturen ja dieses Wochenende, oder ist es immer noch nicht kalt genug? 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
hmmmmm......jetzt bin ich morgen schonmal gespannt, wer von den NoNames ein echter NoName ist, oder doch eher ein NoEggs.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (19. Dezember 2009)

....wer fährt den morgen überhaupt, so überüberhaupt?
Damit ich weiß, ob ich allein dasteh.

Grüsse berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maiersen (19. Dezember 2009)

Mein Ransom und ich sind dabei


----------



## techstar (19. Dezember 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> ....wer fährt den morgen überhaupt, so überüberhaupt?
> Damit ich weiß, ob ich allein dasteh.
> 
> Grüsse berthold



hehe, wenn du allein dahstehst, kannst gern bescheid geben - dann fahr ich halt in deiner ecke 

uff, aber ihr startet immer so früh...

btw: berthold, deine neuen felgen entsprechen doch im weitesten sinne den mavic EX823 (bis auf die schicken ausfräsungen und die farbe), oder?
wie breit bauen die denn außen? hab irgendwo 28mm gelesen, was mir aber fast etwas wenig erscheint...

gruß
andi


----------



## Carsten (19. Dezember 2009)

war heute fast 3 h draussen. ist schon heftig kalt. ich schau denn doch mal nach ner Schuhheizung bei ebay...meine geht nimmer

Haben aber geniale Trails gemacht: Nobrain, Advanced von Rechts, Head & Shoulders, VWZ mit allen Sprüngen und BSteige auch mit allen Sprüngen (Michael hat mich für komplett irre erklärt  )


----------



## krokerleguane (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
@Ransom, gut  arzmann ist auch dabei.

@techstar, weiß nicht welchen die entsprechen, aussen haben sie 29,2 (gerade eben gemessen). Über Stabilität brauch ich mir bei Deemax keine gedanken machen.
..ansonsten: Schwabsberg Schule 9.30....für dich warten wir auch bis 9.34 

@Carsten, ...ja du bist irre, Sachen bei denen ich mir bei optimalen trockenen Bedingungen im Sommer schon in die Hosen mach, fährst du bei Schnee........ich glaub ich such mir ein anderes Hobby 

@ezkimo, melde dich, komm morgen doch einfach, stell dich den Naturgewalten.. erfinde nicht dauernd Ausreden....wo können in dieser Welt Männer noch Heldentaten vollbringen, wenn nicht als Sonntagsfahrer auf dem Fahrrad.

Grüsse berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
mein Kriegspony wartet auf seinen Einsatz bei -12°C




Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (20. Dezember 2009)

bei uns hats immer noch -17°C
ich beschränke mich vorerst mal aufs Kinderhüten

und warte bis die da ist:


----------



## Hemme (20. Dezember 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> mein Kriegspony wartet auf seinen Einsatz bei -12°C
> 
> Grüsse Berthold



Aber Berthold,  denk dran:


----------



## krokerleguane (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi Männer,

vor der Tour noch voll happy  mit neuem NoNames Wintertrikot:





...dann 9.32 immer noch allein am Treffpunkt.

Leichte Verärgerung kommt in mir auf...Gruppe, von wegen Gruppe...da hatten wir doch extra Gruppenshirts machen lassen, für was für ne Gruppe....?

Dann 9.35.....Ransom taucht aus der Kälte auf und ohne viel Gerede:
Fahren wir! .. Charles Bronson hätte es nicht besser machen können. 
Ab jetzt nur noch ne Zweiergruppe.

Dann ne 3 Stunden Tour in herrlichstem WinterShneeSonneGlitzerirgendwas
Waoww...hab zwar an nem Trail verweigert, mein Kopf kommt mit dem Schne noch nicht so klar, dafür hab ich aber nen SuperReaktionsabsteigerund-  einfachweiterlauferobwohlFahraddaliegtbeinaheSturz gehabt.

Noch ein paar Impressionen:
















Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (20. Dezember 2009)

....ach hier noch vom ersten Anprobieren unserer neuen Trikots:









...toll, ich bekomm ne Glatze.....ach egal, soll ja auch vor allem bei MÃ¤nnern mit hohem Testosteronspiegel sein....und das ist ja dann wieder was gutes genÃ¼gend mÃ¤nnliche Hormone zu haben.....

@Hemme, hatte mal nen guten Film Ã¼ber Navajo Indianer gesehen da hatte sich einer auf nem Autoschrottplatz ein altes Auto geholt  und der indianische Besitzer sagt: "Such dir eines der Kriegsponys aus.â Und der Typ hatte dann so voll die Visionen seiner VorvÃ¤ter mit hunderten von Ponys am Hang (obwohl es nur alte Autos am Hang waren)....seitdem hieÃen meine 6 alten Passats (Bj 81-88) immer Kriegspony. Ich denke ich kÃ¶nnte meinem Bike auch diesen Namen geben.

@Carsten, so was hatte ich auch mal (noch im Keller) von Tschibo fÃ¼r 39,99....Problem sind langfristig die Akkus, da mÃ¼sste man hochwertigere einbauen.

GrÃ¼sse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (20. Dezember 2009)

ich wollte die tschibo Dinger letztes Jahr mit anderen Akkus betreiben. Hab denn mal rum probiert und keine Wärme mehr erzeugt bekommen. 
Daher der Neukauf

ach so, schöne Trikots...wie habt Ihr die Augenfarbe passend zu den Trikots hin bekommen???


----------



## cimgott (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

sieht gut aus das Trikot!

schade dass Ihr heute die andere Richtung lang seit!

War eigentlich garnicht so kalt, oben bei Ebnat warens laut HAC -7° und zwei paar dicke Socken haben gut warm gegeben !

Einen Zehenwärmer könnte ich brauchen, die sind am Ende dann doch etwas frostig gewesen !
Vielleicht ein paar Kohlefastern in die Socken einweben !

Ach egal, im Winter ist es eben kalt!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (21. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

ich muss mal kurz nen early post los werden. Es ist kurz nach 5.00 Uhr. Ich zieh mich jetzt an und geh raus. -9.8 °C hats grade auf meiner Wetterstation. Ich glaub heute geb ich mir noch mal den Steinhaufen, bevor es taut

schönen Tag noch


----------



## techstar (21. Dezember 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich muss mal kurz nen early post los werden. Es ist kurz nach 5.00 Uhr. Ich zieh mich jetzt an und geh raus. -9.8 °C hats grade auf meiner Wetterstation. Ich glaub heute geb ich mir noch mal den Steinhaufen, bevor es taut
> 
> schönen Tag noch



Moin Carsten,


...und Dein Chef wundert sich bestimmt, wieso Du ständig vorm Rechner einpennst, im mollig warmen Büro


----------



## krokerleguane (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
@arzmann, ich nehme alles zurück , du wolltest kommen....Micha hat mir gerade im Cafe alles erzählt. Deine Technik hat auf dem Weg nach Schwabsberg am Sonntag früh versagt und du kamst zu spät zum Treffpunkt, Mist! 
Was ist alles passiert?

@Carsten, dazu sag ich jetzt mal nix...bist irgendwie der BikervomanderenStern für mich....ne Mischung aus krank, bessesen und genial oder was auch immer 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (21. Dezember 2009)

6:00 Uhr Steinhaufen
versuch 5 klappt denn auch, war doch schwerer als ich dachte
und ne ganze Stunde hab ich nach OK gebraucht, ein paar kleinere Verwehungen zwischen Waldhausen und Ebnat bremsen ganz schön
morgen leider Tauwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (21. Dezember 2009)

entschuldigung aber ich kann nicht anders, ich hab alles versucht es nicht zu tun abeer...,
also heute morgen -9,7 Grad ich aufm Scheißhaus nach dem 3 Druck gings, es war schwerer als ich dachte, obwohl ich es ja jeden Tag mache

Grüße Gpunkt


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (21. Dezember 2009)

ups, hat sich da was angestaut???

zum wichtigeren:
wie sieht´s eigentlich aus mit einer kleinen heiligabend ausfahrt am Do nachmittag? und danach vielleicht ein wasseralfinger weihnachtsbock? oder müsst ihr alle euren christbaum schmücken??
und vor allem:
wie ist der aktuelle stand zur silvesterausfahrt? gibt es schon infos zu den neuen todestrails rund um schabsberg? 

sportliche grüsse micha


----------



## Gpunkt (21. Dezember 2009)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> ups, hat sich da was angestaut???
> 
> zum wichtigeren:
> wie sieht´s eigentlich aus mit einer kleinen heiligabend ausfahrt am Do nachmittag? und danach vielleicht ein wasseralfinger weihnachtsbock? oder müsst ihr alle euren christbaum schmücken??
> ...


was soll sich angestaut haben????

wenn sich mein schnupfen nicht verschlechtert kann ich mir das schon vorstellen, aber dann eher gegen mittag oder früher


----------



## cimgott (21. Dezember 2009)

Heiligabend ist ne gute Idee !

Wird ne Schlammschlacht, aber das kennen ja noch alle von vor drei Wochen !

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (21. Dezember 2009)

eher früher, ab 3 geht bei mir eher nix mehr

hier noch mal Reiter vor der Tour:



Kälteschutz: bei -13°C ziehts sonst zu arg. Dank noch mal an Michael fürs Klebeband...

und Roß nach erfolgreicher Schlacht:



so, morgen ist Tauwetterruhetag...und ich verschone den G. mit weiteren Details


----------



## krokerleguane (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
Silvesterausfahrt wie angekündigt.
31.12. um 10.00 vor meiner Tür.

Route werden wir  wohl an Heilig Abend 10.00 abfahren.

Mit den Todestrails hapert es noch etwas, aber lieber ohne Wittwenmacher und so, denn so am letzten Tag im Jahr muss das ja nicht sein 

So in etwa bräuchte ich Voranmeldungen, damit ich weiß, ob mein halber Kasten Wasseralfinger reicht, oder ob ich noch 4 Flaschen dazu kaufen muss.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (21. Dezember 2009)

Servus,

@ Berthold : Brauchst keine Voranmeldungen, wir sind für unsere Jubiläumstour gut vorbereitet, hab eben festgestellt das ich noch 3 Flaschen Löschzwerg im Keller habe, dass sollte zu Deiner halben Kiste Wasseralfinger locker reichen...

Echt super Carsten vs. G.  da freu ich mich jetzt schon richtig auf die Silvestertour mit Euch, hoffe ihr seit alle am Start. Und evtl. wirds sogar so schön matschig und glittschig wie es sich Micha gewünscht hat. 

Beste Grüße

Thomas


----------



## techstar (22. Dezember 2009)

arghhh, waren grad in der aalener city zum mittagessen - ES HAT KNAPP 10°C !!! aber plus! in der sonne gefühlte 20, wenns grad windstill ist.

da kann ich mich ja auf ne schöne matschschlacht heut abend freuen


----------



## dadsi (22. Dezember 2009)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> was soll sich angestaut haben????
> 
> wenn sich mein schnupfen nicht verschlechtert kann ich mir das schon vorstellen, aber dann eher gegen mittag oder früher



Ihr wisst ja:
Trail 2:30 nach Mitternacht, der Helm sitzt
Auffahrt 3:00 der Reifen grippt
Sprung 3:12 die Temperatur chillt kalt
Rolling 4:00 ist immer noch saukalt chillmäßig -32,34789° C

Aber mal was anderes: Do 2412, wann und wenn nehmt ihr einen lowspeedrider auch mit? Hab Bock auf son Bock danach. 
Und Silivester, da wäre ich ja auch dabei, aber bin doch immer der letzte

cu on the ice


----------



## krokerleguane (22. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
@dadsi, an Silvester wird es ne "Flachländertour" mit Gemütlichkeitsfaktor, da musst du dir zwecks Geschwindindigkeit keine Gedanken machen. 
@maiersen....so viel Bier....da bleibt ja was übrig.

@NoNames (und wer sonst alleine im Wald umherirren müsste)...wer ist dabei an Heilig Abend um 10.00.....? ....3-4h Matschtour

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (22. Dezember 2009)

Hi noch mal...
@ maiersen, da könnten wir doch zusammen nach der Heillig Abend Tour auch zusammen was trinken...hm aber wenn wir wieder nur zu zweit sind bekommen wir ne Flasche Pils ja gar nicht leer, da brauchen wir sowas:






Damit es frisch bleibt bis Silvester.......


----------



## maiersen (22. Dezember 2009)

Logisch da bin ich gleich dabei. Du besorgt die Flasche Pils und ich bring den Frischhalteverschluß mit damit wir uns an Silvester auch noch dran freuen können.... Wird ne richtige Sauigel-Tour am Donnerstag, mal sehn wer alles auftaucht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## schwertrider (22. Dezember 2009)

bei mir wurde am h.a. von 0930 bis 1230 genehmigt und max. 1 bock!
meine rotznase müsste bis dahin auch wieder gut sein.
hier noch was für EZKIMO
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cr0JTxTBSo"]YouTube- Liteville 901 - Testsessions Vertriders.com[/ame]

echt geiles video,oder kennt das schon jeder und kennen wir den trail schon?
wusste auch garnicht das die hälfte der VERTRIDER Liteville fährt.
gruß klaus


----------



## wildermarkus (22. Dezember 2009)

Öfter im Liteville Forum vorbei schauen


----------



## Carsten (22. Dezember 2009)

denke mal dass ich an silvester dabei bin
Tour nächsten Di in Ebnat fällt ürgigens aus


----------



## techstar (22. Dezember 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> denke mal dass ich an silvester dabei bin
> Tour nächsten Di in Ebnat fällt ürgigens aus



hey carsten,

schade, aber danke für den hinweis.
bin heut nimmer zum antworten auf deine mail gekommen.
gibts ein ersatzprogramm?
oder schließmer uns den geislingern nen tag später an?

greetz
andi


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. Dezember 2009)

@ all: bin dabei:

heilig abend: treffpunkt bei mir, habe bock(-bier) oder in schwabsberg?
30.12. geislingen? hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, die lokals dort zu besuchen.
silvester schwabsberg - eh klar, sofern bis dahin noch was von den 2 - 4 flaschen bier übrig ist (das sind sparsame leute da).

grüsse m.


----------



## krokerleguane (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
wie gesagt wir fahren morgen 10.00 vor meiner Tür ab. Ihr könnt ja auch spontan entscheiden, ....wenn ihr euch die EllwangerSümpfe diesen Monat noch zweimal antun wollt  und ist natürlich deutlich anspruchsvoller und gefährlicher als bei euch, gerade weil man denkt alles sei so einfach wird man unaufmerksam und fällt hin......
Das mit dem Bier klappt schon, ich hab kleine Schnapsgläser da bekommen dann locker 25 Leute ein Glas Bier 

Grüsse Berthold

hätte wer Interesse an ner geführten Freeridetour mit Techniktraining, 4 Tage von Hütte zu Hütte ~ 550 mit Übernachtungen Gepäckservice und vielen Extras vom ~5. August bis 10. August?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. Dezember 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> hätte wer Interesse an ner geführten Freeridetour mit Techniktraining, 4 Tage von Hütte zu Hütte ~ 550 mit Übernachtungen Gepäckservice und vielen Extras vom ~5. August bis 10. August?



wie, gepäckservice? und was für extras???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (23. Dezember 2009)

hy, ich denke das ich auch dabei bin, bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich krank werde oder ob das kopfweh von gestern ist,ist zurzeit schwierig zu unterscheiden krank oder zu viel gefeiert,gell micha


----------



## schwertrider (23. Dezember 2009)

hey micha , 
um wieviel uhr bei Dir ?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. Dezember 2009)

ok. sparen wir uns die ellwanger sümpfe (sind eh´zu gefährlich) und erklimmen am heilig abend lieber die wasseralfinger berge.
treffpunkt 10:00 uhr bei mir. dann fahren wir bis ca. 12:00 und nehmen dann ein schnelles böckle zur festlichen einstimmung in den weihnachtswahnsinn bei mir.
passt das so? wer kommt noch?


----------



## schwertrider (23. Dezember 2009)

ja dann komm ich !


----------



## krokerleguane (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi, dann können wir (NoN) auch in Ruhe unsere Silvestertour planen 

Zwecks Organisation sollten wir ungefähr wissen wer alles mitradelt und danach auch noch 1- mehrer Stündchen bei Christines Geburtstag mitfeiert. Da Christine ja an diesem Tag Geburtstag feiert und ich am Tag vorher die Gulaschsuppe für alle mache bräuchte ich Anmeldungen. Auch sollte ich wissen wie heiß ich meinen Holzbadkessel heizen muss bzw wer duscht alles, bei vielen müssen ein paar zusammen unter die Dusche
Also die Tour dauert so 3-4h, danach besteht die Möglichkeit sich bei mir im Keller (voll einladend) umzuziehen, oder in der kleinen Wohnung vor der Verwandschaft meiner Süssen, die Tanten und Omas freuen sich sicher, ebenso besteht die Möglichkeit bei mir ne rustikale Dusche zu nehmen und danach ein Stehbier und ne Stehgulaschsuppe einzunehmen.
Für ca 15 Leute gibt es Sitzplätze und erwarten tu ich mit Frauen und Verwandschft wieder mal 30+ ...... das bringt einen näher

Wer von den Schwertridern? 
Von den NoBrakes?
Auch X-Rider sind natürlich willkommen.(den einen oder anderen Bordstein finden wir schon für nen Drop)
Noch irgendwelche Independent-Biker?


zwecks freeridetour:
...irgendwelche Treck session Downhillgirls fahren nen Mittag mit und kümmern sich um unser Wohl an einem Abend auf der Hütte....

...Gibt ein Shirt und ne FotoCd von der Tour, Übernachtungen und Lifts, Shuttels sind im Preis drin. Guide ist wahrscheinlich ein ehemaliger Downhill Meister...Teilnehmer auf 4-6 begrenzt...machen wir (Thomas und ich wahrscheinlich auf jeden Fall, einfach um mal reinzuschnuppern und die Berge besser kennenzulernen)
Hab ich jetzt mal mit dem Leiter von Frreride Allgäu besprochen und jetzt brauchen wir halt noch 2-4 Leute die mitmachen.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Gpunkt (23. Dezember 2009)

Hy, also ich bin morgen nicht dabei, mich hats erwischt, werde aber zur silvesterausfahrt hoffentlich wieder fit sein, wünsche euch viel spaß.

Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
@Gpunkt, nimm ein heißes Erkältungsbad und dann ein heißes Wasseralfinger mit 3 Eßlöffel Honig 

Hat bei mir gut getan.
Grüsse und Gute Besserung, Berthold


----------



## Carsten (23. Dezember 2009)

morgen ich schau mal, versprechen kann ich nix

silvester bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei, Frau und Kids kommen denn nach denke ich

G.Punkt: Gute Besserung

@Klaus: schaust Dich im Liteville Forum um? Gute Entscheidung!

ach so, alles gute zum Fest, falls man sich nimmer sieht:





Danke für das gute und spassige Jahr mit Euch!


----------



## schwertrider (23. Dezember 2009)

also ich bin an silvester dabei,frau+kinder dann zur party.
auch für alle die ich nicht mehr sehe ein frohes fest !


----------



## cimgott (23. Dezember 2009)

schwertrider schrieb:


> echt geiles video,oder kennt das schon jeder und kennen wir den trail schon?
> wusste auch garnicht das die hälfte der VERTRIDER Liteville fährt.
> gruß klaus



Hallo Schwertrider,

nunja ist kein Zufall, dass die Liteville fahren 
Auch den Kultstatus der Bikes haben die sich einiges kosten lassen, sowas kommt sicher nicht von selbst! Das muss man Syntace schon lassen, das Marketing ist perfekt und ohne dass man es als solches wahrnimmt! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=392788&highlight=VERTRIDER+liteville

Also dann werd ich mal zusehen morgen in Schwabsberg aufzuschlagen !

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (24. Dezember 2009)

ich steige heute aus. Rüsselseuche im Anmarsch. War ja klar am ersten Urlaubstag. Da könnt man ja gleich selbstsändig sein...


----------



## cimgott (24. Dezember 2009)

10:06 Uhr Schwabsberg Schule:Ich sehe einen Biker mit roter Jacke richtung Sportplatz verschwinden

10:09 Uhr : Bike ist aus dem Kofferraum befreit, aber weit und breit keine Biker mehr zu sehen !

10:40 Uhr zurück in Aalen und Start einer einsamen Tour! Kein Biker zu sehen, selbst die Spur von gestern zieht sich noch einsam durch den Wald


----------



## Staude (24. Dezember 2009)

10:05 Abfahrt bei Micha

11:05 2x 0,5 in braungelb zur Stärkung eingenommen, deponiert von Falk am Albäumle - Vielen Dank!!!

12:05 - 12:40 Verabschiedung bei Micha mit 2 Böcken

Schön wars, Frohes Fest!


----------



## Carsten (24. Dezember 2009)

ich verkneif mir jetzt die genaue chronologische Abfolge

Windeln wechseln, plärrende Gören trennen, verstreutes Essen aufsammeln, etc. etc.,


----------



## techstar (24. Dezember 2009)

...wünsch euch alle nen schönen weihnachtsabend 

(christbaum-sing-smiley hab ich auf die schnelle net gefunden *g*)

viele grüße aus heidenheim
andi


----------



## krokerleguane (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
@Cimgott, shit...wir sind 10.04 hinter der Schule runter ins Tal...also perfekt verpasst.

Na ja aus geplanten 3h sind dann gleich mal 5h geworden...mussten noch etwas Trailpflege betreiben und etwas bauen.
Der Adventureanteil war in unseren Sümpfen mal wieder hoch:





...an einer anderen Stelle gab es dann noch ne Flussdurchquerung bei der Ransom und Liteville  dann doch scheuten.

Immerhin waren alle NoNames am Start und danach gab es was wohlverdientes...






Arzmann musste gleich heim und bekam wohl Schimpfe zu Hause ... ohje...aber ist ja Weihnachten.
Grüsse und ein Frohes Fest, Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja, war perfektes Timing 

Na Hauptsache alle haben noch eine schöne Tour gehabt, und Carsten hat die Gewissheit etwas nachhaltiges zu tun !

Ich hoffe Arzman hat sein Neues Geschoss eingeweiht !

Na dann allen erstmal ein Frohes Fest !

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi und Guten Morgen
...anhand der gestern Abend zu mir genommenen Kalorien muss ich unbedingt am Sonntag wieder biken.
Fondue mit Rind-, Kalb-, Schweine- und Putenfleisch und tausend leckeren Soßen ist der Hammer. 

@Arzmann wennn du Zeit hast stell doch mal bitte ein Actionbild von gestern ein.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## techstar (25. Dezember 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi und Guten Morgen
> ...anhand der gestern Abend zu mir genommenen Kalorien muss ich unbedingt am Sonntag wieder biken.
> Fondue mit Rind-, Kalb-, Schweine- und Putenfleisch und tausend leckeren Soßen ist der Hammer.
> 
> Grüsse Berthold



Hey Berthold,

bei uns gabs die gleiche Fleischmischung zum Fondue und jede menge selbergemachte (und gekaufte) Soßen. Mjammm 

@all: Na, war bei euch das Christkind auch so brav wie bei mir


----------



## wildermarkus (25. Dezember 2009)

Geile Brücke über den Bach

Das sollte man sich mal echt anschauen.


----------



## Carsten (26. Dezember 2009)

fährt morgen wer?
Wetter schaut ja bombastisch aus.
Ich werde wohl um 9.30 Uhr wie immer in WA am KW Brunnen sein
Heute noch Halsweh voll weg kurieren...

hier noch mal was zur Motivation:


----------



## krokerleguane (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
die NoNames werden morgen nochmal unsere Ellwanger Gegend zwecks Silvestertour erkunden.
Ezkimo, arzmann, Maiersen ? alle dabei...?....denkt an die Kalorien, das sind die kleinen Männchen, die nachts kommen und alle Kleidung enger nähen......und Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (26. Dezember 2009)

Zum Thema Dämpfer : Hab meinen gerade eben geschrottet. Wollte meinen Equalizer mal schnell kurz den Temperaturen anpassen damit ich morgen nicht wieder wie ein Harley-Fahrer daher komme und prombt hab ich das Ventil in der Hand, super ! 
Aber dank des genialen Ersatzteillagers von Berthold (ab sofort Dr. Dämpfer) haben wir kurzerhand (besser gesagt er weil ich total die Nerven verlor) seinen Fox-Dämpfer eingebaut und nun steht der morgigen Tour nichts mehr im Weg und auch die Silvester-Tour ist gerettet, sonst wärs knapp geworden. 
Nochmals tausend Dank an Dr. Dämpfer für das Ersatzteil !!! 

so long...

Thomas


----------



## krokerleguane (26. Dezember 2009)

.....jetzt muss erst mal alles die Tour über halten, dann kannst du Danke sagen

Stell lieber mein Hardcore Actionbild ein 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (26. Dezember 2009)

...lang ersehnt und jetzt exclusiv only on IBC zu sehen: Die NoNames in action!

.....hier ein paar Actionbilder vom TheFirst









...toll bei mir sieht es viel flacher aus...










Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (27. Dezember 2009)

.....ganz vergessen:
...so wie jeden Sonnatg 9.30 Schwabsberg Schule


----------



## ezkimo (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
@Schwertrider klasse Video 

nur so mal am Rande erwähnt, falls es jemand interessiert der Muddy Mary mit der weichen Gummimischung in 2,5" hat Monstermäßig Grip


----------



## cimgott (27. Dezember 2009)

Und wie ist er Berg auf ?


----------



## ezkimo (27. Dezember 2009)

na ja, ich würde mal sagen das er nicht gerade das RollWunder ist, geht aber schon


----------



## Carsten (27. Dezember 2009)

gestern habe ich Rudolf Rentier getroffen:




heute war bombastic Wetter



leider nur während der Fahrt mit dem Handy geknipst

Bilder vom Geröllheimer sind leider nix geworden


und meine Tochter fährt auch schon Liteville


----------



## krokerleguane (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi, so kleine Planung für Silvester.
ezkimo, arzmann, Gpunkt, Micha, Klaus, Carsten (alle mit Familie, ja/nein)
Ransom ist natürlich auch dabei.

...macht mal 13 Leute zwecks Fete bei Christine....(+ Kidis)
mit mir 8 Leute auf dem Trail....wie sieht es mit Staude, zdeneker, Hemme, frank, neumeier usw aus ?

Tour geht bei gutem Wetter ca 3,5 h....Start um 10.00.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (28. Dezember 2009)

musst wohl noch mal per mail nachfragen, die schauen nicht alle hier rein


----------



## Hemme (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Berthold,

ich kann leider nicht kommen.
Wünsche Euch viel Spass!
Und dass mir keiner zu Schaden kommt auf den NoNames-Mördertrails!

Übrigens, eure neuen Trikots sind top

Bis ein ander mal,


----------



## maiersen (28. Dezember 2009)

..... ich hab wirklich alles versucht, ich hab ihr versprochen das wir unsere
Brücke abreissen werden und den Bach auf ihr Art überqueren.... 
aber leider hat Niki keine Zeit und hat für die NoNames Jubiläums-Tour abgesagt..... 

Sportliche Grüße

Thomas


----------



## cimgott (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Berthold,

ich würde mich dann auch mal gerne anmelden für die Tour!
Hoffentlich schaffe ich es diesmal rechtzeitig 

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen von Heute, war echt genial mit perfektem Neuschnee!









(techstar)

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
@cimgott, geht klar einfach pünktlich um 10.00 

@maiersen, toll.....jetzt hatte ich mich schon so gefreut.

@hemme, tja den Ellwanger Trails ist halt nicht jeder gewachsen 

@Gpunkt, ich hab gehört, dass du uns auf der Tour mit E-Gitarre und BatterieVerstärker auf dem Gepäckträger deines Bionocons, musikalisch begleiten willst.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Gpunkt (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Berthold, 
@ das heist Bionicon und nicht Bioniocon(wohl zu viel Bier nach Gabel einbau)
@ Cimgott du kannst auch mit uns ab wasseralfingen um 9:15 mitfahren
@ maiersen muß halt nach einem ersatz suchen

freu mich schon auf die Tour

Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## krokerleguane (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi, das Niki-Bild toppen wir im Sommer.
...genau die gleiche Pose...jeder einzelne NoName oberkörperfrei im Fluß mit seinem Bike auf dem Rücken.....am besten noch schwarzweiß.....oh Gott wir werden entdeckt.....Cola....Pepsi...teure Männerparfümmarken stehen Schlange und wollen uns für ihre Werbekampangnen.....New York....Paris....Tokio....wir werden die Welt erobern....Frauen werden reihenweise uns zu Füßen liegen (ist zwar lästig zwecks stolpern und so, aber was solls).....Bikemarken schenken uns ihre edelsten Enduros, damit wir mit ihnen abgelichtet werden (Händleranfragen erwünscht).........unser Leben wird sich für immer verändern........

Grüsse Baldmodel Berthold

@Gpunkt klar weiß ich wie man Binocelion schreibt.


----------



## cimgott (28. Dezember 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> ......unser Leben wird sich für immer verändern........



<Pessimistenmodus on>
Ja, ihr werdet alle aus dem Forum geworfen, gebt aus Frust das Biken auf und geht unter 
<Pessimistenmodus off>

<Optimistenmodus on>
Allerdings, dazwischen ein Mädel im selben Outfit, so könnte das was werden  
Shootings aber nur mit Vertrag zur Veröffentlichung!
<Optimistenmodus off>

@Gpunkt
gut mach ich 9:15 am Brunnen


----------



## Carsten (29. Dezember 2009)

das können wir machen...wir stellen schöne Bikebilder nach und machen nen original/Fälschung katalog

ach so, mit den Sprüngen müst Ihr noch etwas üben, evtl. solltet Ihr etwas kleiner anfangen:
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/113529/


----------



## wildermarkus (29. Dezember 2009)

Lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi zusammen, 
nochmal zur Sicherheit: Silvestertour wird bei jedem Wetter durchgezogen.
Tourdauer ca 3-max4h. Wir müssen nämlich bis ganz runter in die Sümpfe, da hat Ransom nämlich letzte Woche seine Brille verloren, wer sie findet bekommt was nettes als Belohnung.

Nicht das einer auftaucht und dann sagt, aber um 12.00 will ich wieder daheim sein oder so!

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## zdeneker (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Berthold
Kann beim wilden Silvesterritt nicht dabeisein, muss leider arbeiten...
Allen viel Spass in den Sümpfen,
Grüsse,
Zdenek


----------



## Carsten (29. Dezember 2009)

die *noBrakes* waren heute 3,5 h on Tour





das Wetter war super, die Aussicht gigantisch:




besonders die Sichtverhältnisse direkt vor der Nase




eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr noch "the Nose" springen, aber bei den Verhältnissen...




lassen wir das lieber:


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 

schade Zdenek und Hemme....

...hat sonst noch wer Lust mitzufahren?.... hier noch eine Sumpfimpression so zum einstimmen auf die Tour.
Es soll ja ziemlich warm werden, mal sehen ob die Moskitos bei +8°C schon fliegen.





Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Dr. Dämpfer,

wer ist das auf dem Bild  ???


----------



## cimgott (30. Dezember 2009)

Andi hat auf der Tour am 28.12 , oben auf dem Braunenberg mitten im Schnee, schon zwei Schnaken niedergemacht!


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
@ransom: natürlich Iguana-Hunter Berthold

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (30. Dezember 2009)

Das war mir schon klar, das Bild muß dann aber schon verdammt alt sein....


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Dezember 2009)

...ok, ....Iguana-Hunter-Berthold-minus-15-Kilo 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maiersen (30. Dezember 2009)

........Berthold, dass wollte ich doch damit nicht sagen


----------



## Carsten (30. Dezember 2009)

Leute, das Wetter morgen wird volle Seuche...so wie heut. Das gibt mal wieder legendäre schwabsberger Sümpfe, wie wir es kennen und lieben...nicht so ne staubige Frosttour ohne Dreck wie letztes Jahr !


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi Carsten, so soll es sein...

....richtig männlich ....10 Männer kämpfen gegen Morast, Schlamm, Schlingpflanzen, Killerklettenigelsamen an, feuchtkalter Schweiß liegt in der Luft...braunverschmierte Gesichter aus denen die Augen herausleuchten.......wir kommen nach Hause....wo die Frauen in warmer Küche uns unser wohlverdientes Mahl bereitet haben....magisch angezogen von unseren animalisch anmutenden Körpern haften ihre Blicke an uns.......


----------



## schwertrider (30. Dezember 2009)

wer fährt eigentlich von wasseralfingen aus und wer mit dem auto ?
vlg. klaus


----------



## cimgott (30. Dezember 2009)

bin 9:15 Uhr in Wasseralfingen am Brunnen! Wie bereits gesagt


----------



## Carsten (31. Dezember 2009)

hier sind die Bilder von Heute:





charakteristisch für die Virngrundsümpfe...Nebel...Absurdität...Schlamm...Holz...Schweiß...aber Spaß macht´s...Sport für echte Männer





schwere Herausforderungen





gefährliche reißende Ströme





Dirt Ass Team





war ja fast trocken heute





und was zu futtern gabs auch...


Next Run: Dreikönig in Unterkochen...Details folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (1. Januar 2010)

He Jungs
alle noch beim Kater ausschlafen???

ich habe derweil mal die Grillsaison 2010 eröffnet:





und gestern Abend beim Feten eine interessante Entdeckung gemacht:

neues Verhütungsmittel:




regelmäßiger Genuss von Kräuterschnaps schützt vor Schwangerschaft, oder wie?

hoffe mal auf Bilder und Videos von gestern!


----------



## krokerleguane (1. Januar 2010)

Hi ihr Matschzwerge der Schwabsberger Sümpfe!
Möchte mich noch bei euch bedanken, denn verstehen tu ich es noch nicht...wie kann man freiwillig so etwas über sich ergehen lassen:

Matsch, Dreck, Schmodder, Eisplatten (Eeeeiiiissssss.........Eeeeiiiiissss vorbei), blödes Geschwätz, total blödes Geschwätz und absolut total blödes Geschwätz.........und das alles ohne murren und maulen viereinhalb Stunden lang.

Arzmann und ezkimo nochmal Dank an eure Mädels zwecks Versorgungsarbeit, waooww haben die heißen Saitenwürste mit scharfem Senf und Partyradwecken gut getan!

Hoffe auch noch auf Bilder.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (1. Januar 2010)

Tja, so ist das eben wenn man nicht erwachsen werden will! Man kauft sich ein MTB und darf sich ungestraft im Dreck wälzen 

Will mich auch nochmal bei allen Bedanken, die Verpflegungsstation war echt Top, und die Party bei Dir war natürlich große Klasse! Selten ein so gutes Gulasch (Variante Normal) gegessen! 

Allen ein gutes Neues!

Gruß Martin


----------



## ezkimo (1. Januar 2010)

so, jetzt habe ich es heute doch noch geschafft ein paar Bilder von der gestrigen Ausfahrt bei mir in den Bilderbereich im Album Silvesterausfahrt 2009 reinzustellen 

Wünsche Euch allen noch ein gute Neues sowie ein Tourenreiches Jahr 






.


----------



## Carsten (2. Januar 2010)

hier eines von Kamu´s Bildern:





alle anderen direkt hier:


----------



## krokerleguane (2. Januar 2010)

Hi, wir sind morgen nochmal bei uns unterwegs, bischen Rottal erkunden, da waren wir schon lange nicht mehr. Mal schauen, ob wir nen neuen Trail finden am Unimogweg.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (2. Januar 2010)

merkt mal vor: Dreikönig...10.00 Uhr Unterkochen Läuterhäussle/Minigolf...dort Parkmöglichkeiten


----------



## Carsten (3. Januar 2010)

bilder von heute:

Michael kurz vor dem Absprung am Auchtner-Felsen:




Winterimpressionen am VWZ:








gibts was Nues aus dem Sümpfen?
ich hätte gern noch ein Video von Silvester gesehen...


----------



## dadsi (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo Carsten und alle Schwertreiter,
ich glaube ich muss ab  sofort bei euch mitriden, denn heute war ich der letzte und einzige aus unserer Truppe, der sich auf die trails gewagt hat.

Und wenn ich sehe: "the nose " where is it
Und Micha springt bei diesen Bedingungen einen Auchterfelsen, den ich glaube ich nicht kenne, oder ist das dieses Ding oberhalb des Vias.

Ich kauf mir jetzt nen lightweightlrs, nen leichten Kurbeltrieb, nen Luftdämpfer, dann fahre ich auch in der 15,59328 kg Klasse, dann beträgt mein Rückstand nur noch weniger Minuten, als wie bisher uphill

Ich schau dann mal am Mittwoch vorein bei euch


----------



## Carsten (3. Januar 2010)

Super. The Nose ist denn im Programm...dann pack ich mir mal die Rüstung ein 
Auchterfelsen paßt, Location hast Du richtig erkannt
Seinen Namen hat er auf der Schwerriderausfahrt am 21.11 bekommen...
Bis Mittwoch denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (3. Januar 2010)

Carsten, eure Spuren von heute waren noch ganz "heiß" 
Leider hatten wir nur zu Beginn Sonne, später zum Teil leichten Schneefall.

Erstes Pic, techstar am VWZ:




Zweites Pic, Martin unterhalb des Bretts (an dem wir unser Glück nicht auf die Probe stellen wollten):


----------



## ezkimo (3. Januar 2010)

wir waren heute auch unterwegs (in den Sümpfen) und sind neue Wege gegangen bzw. gefahren. Wir wollten auch am Unimog vorbei, nur leider war der nicht mehr da...

Berthold bei der Erstbefahrung im neuen Trail






.


----------



## krokerleguane (4. Januar 2010)

Hi,
@dadsi musst nicht traurig sein, wir nehmen dich auch gern mal mit

Tja nach der Eventtour ist vor der Eventtour....wir werden unsere Gegend mal etwas aufpeppen um am 1.Mai neue Locations darbieten zu können.

Gestern schonmal den Gletscherfels-Trail erschaffen, den bis jetzt anspruchsvollsten in unserer Gegend.

Gibt es schon ne ungefähre Fahrzeitangabe der Dreikönigstour?

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (4. Januar 2010)

denke mal um 14.00 Uhr sind wir zurück in UK
Wir bieten den Nonames bisher völlig unbekannte Trails wie den Namenlosen, den IG, den Interrig, den PTurm und den GHimmel..ink. The Nose...und evtueller Erstbespingung 
Bringt wer nen Foto mit?


----------



## Hemme (4. Januar 2010)

Ah, dann komme ich auch. Sind ja alles problemlos fahrbare noBrakes-Home-Trails.
Hatte schon die Befürchtung es gibt ein kollektives Bergabschieben an Hi&Hö oder Woodbridge.


----------



## Carsten (4. Januar 2010)

nene keine Angst
eine Tour für alle, auch die anderen _noBrakes_
das Krasse Zeugs fahr ich mit all den Leuten nicht.


----------



## krokerleguane (4. Januar 2010)

Hi nochmal,

muss hier nochmal Werbung für unseren X-Short Alpencross machen:

http://www.biketours-oberstdorf.de/tourdetail.php?id=27&key=freeride

Hat niemand Lust?...wir brauchen noch 2 Leute, damit er zustandekommt.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (5. Januar 2010)

he Leute,der Januar wird richtig gut:

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/vorhersage_diagramm/?city1=DE0000005

den ganzen Monat kein Tauwetter mehr, kein Schlamm, keine Sümpfe!!!


----------



## cimgott (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo Berthold,

ich such zwar gerade eine Gruppe für den diesjährigen Alpx, aber mit Shuttle, Lift und Gepäcktransport??
Ich bin noch U40 da wird selber gestrampelt. 

Die Strecke bin ich schon mal gefahren, ist klasse.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (5. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich brauch für meinen Einstieg in die Welt der Alpen jemand der mich führt und der erfahren ist und ich will es erstmal von der stresslosen Seite aus angehen.
Ich muss das ganze Jahr über alles mögliche managen und organisieren, das will ich gerade da dann nicht haben.
Vom Gardasee her weiß ich wie hart es für mich im kniffligen Bergab-Trail ist, wenn ich schon 1500 oder mehr Höhenmeter in den Beinen hab.
Ich will mich mehr auf das Abwärts konzentrieren und einfach gelöst und mit nem freien Kopf ein paar Tage mit dem Bike genießen.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Januar 2010)

....noch was zwecks morgen: Treffpunkt am Minigolfplatz, ...ist das da wo es zur Glashütte nach hinten geht?...in der Nähe der Halfpipes.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## dadsi (5. Januar 2010)

genau da ist das...
Ich hab mal wieder nen Hexenschuss, werde es morgen trotzdem mal versuchen, bei dem Wetter! Zur Not bringe ich meine Cam mit und dann konzentriere ich mich auf das Knipsen und maximal the nose 

cu


----------



## ezkimo (6. Januar 2010)

lt. Wetterbericht wird es heute nicht ganz so kalt max. 6-7Grad (minus) u. Gefühlt wie -10 (das könnte bedeuten das es etwas windig sein kann). 

Da haben wir nochmal Glück gehabt hätte auch kälter werden können... 

Werde auch dabei sein, bis später dann



.


----------



## techstar (6. Januar 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> muss hier nochmal Werbung für unseren X-Short Alpencross machen:
> http://www.biketours-oberstdorf.de/tourdetail.php?id=27&key=freeride
> Hat niemand Lust?...wir brauchen noch 2 Leute, damit er zustandekommt.
> ...



Hey Berthold,

die Beschreibung zum FR-Alpen-X ist ja witzig:

"_Voraussetzung für die Tour ist ein Fully mit Scheibenbremsen und einem Federweg von 150mm oder mehr. Hardtails und Felgenbremsen sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß und diese Bikes werden inkl. Biker wieder nach Hause geschickt._"

Carsten, Du dürftest da mit Deinem Liteville gar net mitfahrn! 150mm haha. 

Bis nachher vielleicht...


----------



## techstar (6. Januar 2010)

sooo, geduscht und vollgefuttert 

war wirklich ne klasse tour! danke an die guides und alle die dabei waren!

und jetzt die beiden nose-jumps:

carsten:




micha:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (6. Januar 2010)

War ne Supertour, musste mich leider früher ausklinken, hätte frühstücken sollen, bin voll in den Hungerast gestrampelt. Musste vom Burgstallkreisel zu mir hoch schieben ( auf der Strasse bei geschätzten 4% Steigung ), ich hätte speien können

Paar Bildchen habe ich auch noch, leider keine screamshots vom M am theNose hoffe doch dass immer noch alles dran ist an dir M.









































Bis Bemnächst


----------



## krokerleguane (6. Januar 2010)

Hi Männer, kann mich nur anschließen, super Tour und Dank an die Guides!
15 Jungs auf den Trails und niemand hat geheult´

Kriegsponny verpflegt, Leguane gefüttert und jetzt kümmer ich mich um mich

Hoffe noch auf mehr Bilder

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (6. Januar 2010)

Danke Euch allen fürs kommen und für die euphorische Unterstützung an the nose.
War fast wie beim Neujahrsspringen.

Bike steht ungepflegt in der Garage, kommt wohl erst dran, wenn die Kids im Bett sind


----------



## ezkimo (6. Januar 2010)

war mal wieder eine Super Ausfahrt mit schönen Trails, hat einfach alles gepasst (und ich bin ganz ko...)

@dadsi u. TechStar Super Foto´s


----------



## arzmann (6. Januar 2010)

Top Sache heute ,hab ein kleines Video reingestellt.
Bin noch nicht drauf gekommen wie ich es auf diese 
Seite bekomme ???? HILFE.......


----------



## techstar (6. Januar 2010)

arzmann schrieb:


> Top Sache heute ,hab ein kleines Video reingestellt.
> Bin noch nicht drauf gekommen wie ich es auf diese
> Seite bekomme ???? HILFE.......



damit 


(einfach in deinem videoalbum auf "HTML / BBCode ein-/ausblenden " gehen, link kopieren und hier einfügen)


----------



## arzmann (6. Januar 2010)

Danke


----------



## techstar (6. Januar 2010)

Dank Dir fürs Video


----------



## Hemme (6. Januar 2010)

Hier ist das Jump-Video:
Die Bilder sind in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## krokerleguane (7. Januar 2010)

Hi,
@hemme, super Filmchen, klasse Bilder, echt stark...da bekomm ich schon wieder Lust auf ne Schneetour.

Ich hab mir gleich mal eins rausgeklaut, schaut mal auf den Gesichtsausdruck, da muss ich echt noch dran arbeiten.





Grüsse Berthold

...wird noch voll der Multimedia-Fred hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (8. Januar 2010)

hier noch meine Bilder von der 3KingsTour:
Kammu:




Gerwin:




Michael:




Winterbiken ist sooooo schön:




das letzte meiner Bilder ist gleich die Überleitung zu heute:
Hemme vor "The Cliff"





...heute oben auf dem Cliff, nachdem ich 20 min den RStein im frei geFRAXten Stil ertragen habe.
Natürlich noch ohne Spur, denn die erste Spur gehört mir


----------



## krokerleguane (8. Januar 2010)

Hi, ich war heut auch unterwegs.........mit meinem 4x4 Octavia  hab ich mir schneeverwehte Feldwege gegeben ......allrad ist was tolles.....vielleicht sollte ich mir nen Twowheeldrive für mein Kriegspony erfinden

Irgendwie freu ich mich schon auf Sonntag, die erste richtige Schneetour diesen Winter....
Ich erinnere mich an ne Tour vor 2 Jahren...da war "Böser-Schnee".....irgendwann hab ich auch 40 Begriffe für verschiedene Schneearten wie die Inuit (hießen früher Eskimo )......bis jetzt haben wir nur Guter Schnee und Böser Schnee...Böser Schnee ist angetauter stark wässriger Schnee.....übel, damals hab ich am Schluss auf der Ebene mein Bike unter der Gabelkrone geschnappt und es hinter mir hergezogen....man konnte selbst auf der Ebene nicht anfahren....waren dann 14 km in 2,5h....Toll
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## upndown (8. Januar 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> man konnte selbst auf der Ebene nicht anfahren....waren dann 14 km in 2,5h....Toll
> Grüsse Berthold



und ich hab heute bei DIESEM tollen GUTSCHNEE mein Bike mit gerissener Kette 15km den Berg hoch gezogen/geschoben. 1 Schritt bei 1/2 wieder zrückgerutscht - mann bin ich fertig. Fahren hätte wenigstens Spaß gemacht. Hat dann 3h gedauert.


----------



## Carsten (9. Januar 2010)

die Ski-Freerider sagen zu dem Schnee, den wir gerade haben Champain-Powder
Champagner sozusagen, ganz kleine Kristalle, bei -5°C und kälter gefallen, noch nicht umgewandelt und ganz geringes Raumgewicht (100-200kg / m³)
Mit den Ski der absolute Traum, gibt es normal fast nur in den Rocky Mountains...und gerade heute bei uns.
Zum Biken ist das Zeug leider zu wenig verfestigt = Null grip. Dafür bremst es einen aber auch nicht ganz so stark


----------



## krokerleguane (9. Januar 2010)

Hi, 

gut dass du mich dran erinnerst "upndown", ich muss mir wieder nen Kettennietstift in den Rucksack stecken, damit ich wenn es mal passiert, unterwegs ohne Stress meine Kette wieder ganz kriege.

Cool also dann ist das Rocky-Schnee, der sollte so immer bleiben und am ersten März dann über nacht plötzlich komplett in einer Nacht schmelzen so ohne das ganze matschige Zwischenzeugs das unter die Kategorie Böser-Schnee fällt

Grüsse Berthold, ich hab mir schon lange nichts mehr für mein Fahrrad gekauft


----------



## Gpunkt (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Berthold, dann kauf doch was


----------



## krokerleguane (9. Januar 2010)

.....so "High-Society-snobmäßig" könnte ich jetzt sagen:" Ach eideidei, mein Bike ist momentan so perfekt, da fällt mir gar nichts ein "

Ne im ernst: Muddys und nen Betty hab ich auf Ersatz, ebenso mein MountainGoat 20-er Kettenblatt noch nicht mal verbaut ich brauch grad einfach nichts...auch mal schön 

In den Fahrradladen geh ich nicht, weil dann kauf ich bloß immer "ausversehen" was, letztens waren es Handschuhe 

Ich versuche gerade an einer anderen Stelle an meiner Fahrer-Bike Kombi anzusetzen und was zu verbessern......ich hab mir heute ne neue Waage gekauft, die zeigt bei mit gleich mal ein Kilo mehr an, super jetzt nackich also bei 88...da muss was getan werden......aber so richtig...so im grßen Stiel so wie in der 20-er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts in den USA... so mit Prohibition.....NEIN nicht Alkohol....sondern SCHOKOLADE!!!!!!!....absolute totales Verbot überall und überhaupt  

Angepeiltes Ziel: 1 Mai  81kg...klingt gut, wenn ich es nicht schaff mach ich bei der Maitour im Rottal ein Niki-Bild mit Fahrrad auf dem Rücken im Fluss, das ist mal ne Ansage.

Grüsse Berthold, mein Bike wiegt 15,6


----------



## Sanchopancho (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Ostälb´ler

Ich lese euren Thread seit ein paar Wochen mit, und hab gehofft ich find so ein paar tolle trails in AAlen raus. Aber leider is euer Code so perfekt, das ich immer noch nicht weiß wo ich suchen muss. War bis jetzt mal am Aalbäumle und auf dem Braunenberg unterwegs, achja und den Zickzack weg nach Oberkochen bin ich auch schon gefahren. Aber richtig gute Trail hab ich noch nicht gefunden.

Also wenn ihr mir mal ein Tipp geben könntet wo ich zu suchen hab wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## wildermarkus (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich möchte vom Bahnhof Aalen nach Heidenheim fahren!
Da wäre ich auch über ein paar Tipps dankbar!
Aber erst bei besser Wetter



Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanchopancho (9. Januar 2010)

trailmässig weiß ich nix, aber schön zu fahren wäre.

Aalbäumle, Taucherweiler, Irmannsweiler, Zang, HDH


----------



## Carsten (9. Januar 2010)

einfach mal mit fahren. Unser code bleibt nur für insider lesbar...ist oft auch besser so.


----------



## Sanchopancho (9. Januar 2010)

jep, dann muss ich mich mal miteinklinken. Muss mal wieder ein paar neue Trails fahren


----------



## krokerleguane (9. Januar 2010)

Hi an die NoNames, morgen in die weißen Sümpfe.
Espach-Lochweg-Brombeerweg-Flauschiger-Wurzelweg-Trimmdichraufrunter-BrauneHard-Schönerberg-Schloss-Wagnershof.
Arzmann, Ezkimo dabei?....Ransom eher ja, denkt, dass sein Schnupfen morgen weg ist.

....egal wie anstrengend es morgen sein wird, ich will unbedingt ein paar Pulverschneesurfabfahrten auf unberührt verschneiten Wiesenabhängen machen.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Hemme (9. Januar 2010)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte vom Bahnhof Aalen nach Heidenheim fahren!
> Da wäre ich auch über ein paar Tipps dankbar!
> ...



Wenns schnell gehen muss einfach im Tal entlang den Radwegen nach Süden folgen
Wenn du Zeit und Power hast, kannst du locker 2000 hm machen und bist irgendwann nach unzähligen Trailabfahrten aller Schwierigkeitsgrade total platt aber glücklich in HDH.


----------



## Hemme (9. Januar 2010)

@ Berthold: für dein 'AWD4Kriegsponny'-Projekt kannst du evtl. hier Inspiration bekommen (wenns schon nix zu kaufen gibt im Moment:
http://www.christinibicycles.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (10. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute, 
nachdem ich heute morgen noch etwas in den Nachbar-Freds gelesen hab, dachte ich schon, dass heute gar nichts geht, da es heute Nacht ja noch mal geschneit hat.

Tja, aber es ging besser als ich dachte (Guter-Schnee). 
3 Stunden unterwegs, mit viel Spaß und Tiefschneegesurfe, Fahrzeugspurrillenbalancieren, auf gerader Strecke plötzlich ungewollt rechts oder links in die Büsche fahren.
Material perfekt gehalten, Bekleidung top, so macht Winterbiken laune.

Arzmann hat nach der halben Tour dann doch aufgegeben, nachdem er sogar einmal aus Wut einfach sein Bike weggeschmissen hat.

Ransombalacierkünstler und ich sind dann noch hoch zum Schloss und haben die schneebedeckte Landschaft überblickt.


Bester Satz des Tages:  Ich kann heut nicht mit biken, ich muss noch Schnee schippen!!

Ja Ezkimo, das war ne Ausrede, die hängt dir noch eine Weile nach......







Freu mich schon auf die nächste Rockyschneetour.

@hemme cooler link, wusste gar nicht, dass es so was ernsthaft gibt...möcht ich aus Interesse einfach mal Probe fahren.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (10. Januar 2010)

der weisabgleich passt wohl nicht ganz 

ich war heut nicht biken, kämpfe mit den Nachwirkungen der Party gestern.
Hab auf dem Heimweg einen Beamchannel entdeckt: in Stuttgart in den Tunnel fahren und daheim vor der Haustüre aufwachen...cool. Ging aber mächtig auf den Magen...in Schorndorf liegen jetzt ein paar Tiefkühl-Pizzas auf dem Gehweg

Mahlzeit


----------



## cimgott (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

deine Beschreibung Berthold trifft es genau, feinster edelster Schnee, das gibts nur einmal im Jahr!

Nur die NoBrakes Spuren hab ich heute echt vermisst!

Es war ne echte Herausforderung heute, aber alles fahrbar  (fast)

Am VWZ mal wieder die Spur nachgezogen und den B-Stein runter gesurft und dann noch ein paar spaßige Trais mitgenommen, war echt Klasse. 

Bis auf einen unbekannten Biker niemanden gesehen, noch nichtmal Spuren.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hemme (10. Januar 2010)

Von mind. 3 noBrakern weiss ich, dass sie dieses Woende mit den LL-Ski unterwegs waren. 
Deswegen auch keine Bike-Spuren auf den Trails .
Gestern 3 Stunden Langlauf und heute noch mal. 
Bin gespannt, ob ich morgen vor Muskelkater überhaupt noch laufen kann....


----------



## cimgott (10. Januar 2010)

Mal was anderes:

Hat eigentlich von euch mal jemend Lust die Transalp Challenge mitzufahren?
Jetzt hab ich zwar einen Startplatz aber keinen Teampartner mehr 

Auf Sieg will ich nicht unbedingt fahren, aber Finisher werden !!

Gruß Martin


----------



## linusb (10. Januar 2010)

cimgott schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> deine Beschreibung Berthold trifft es genau, feinster edelster Schnee, das gibts nur einmal im Jahr!
> 
> ...



Also das mit den noBrakes Spuren kann ich so nicht stehen lassen!


 



Heute eben mal an A'bäumle... 
War ziemlich anstrengend bei den Schneeverhältnissen. Vielleicht wären die Langlaufskier doch besser gewesen...


----------



## krokerleguane (10. Januar 2010)

Hi, 
Langlauf hört sich ganzkörpertrainingsmäßig gut an, geht bei mir leider nicht, seit nem SquashKreuzbandMiniskuskaputtspiel in meinem linken Knie geht mit Hebelkräften auf mein Knie gar nichts mehr, sonst springt es irgendwie unangenehm "raus"

...tja irgend ein "noBrake" ist wohl immer irgendwann irgendwo unterwegs, Respekt!

@cimgott, cool ne Transalpchallenge mit nem 2.5-er Muddy Mary auf Sieg...vorbei an all den Carbonis.......

....wo waren die Schwertrider?...zu viel gefeiert gestern oder was?....ok Carsten hat irgendwo in Schorndorf gespuckt, aber die anderen? 


@Carsten, aber warum lässt du dich zum "Übergeben" extra nach Schorndorf fahren? 

Grüsse berthold


----------



## Hemme (10. Januar 2010)

cimgott schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Hat eigentlich von euch mal jemend Lust die Transalp Challenge mitzufahren?
> Jetzt hab ich zwar einen Startplatz aber keinen Teampartner mehr
> ...



Die Etappen dieses Jahr sind ja ganz human. Nur 2 über 3000 hm. Hmmm....


----------



## wildermarkus (10. Januar 2010)

Durchs Tal ist Laaaaaaangweilig!!


----------



## maiersen (10. Januar 2010)

Servus, 
@ Berthold : Respekt, fiel mir heute auf der Tour gar nicht auf, sehe erst jetzt auf dem Foto das du heute ohne Sattel gefahren bist 

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (10. Januar 2010)

Hi RansomRider, 
das ist mein neuer Trick um meine Oberschenkelmuskulatur für Trailabfahrten von mehr als 300Tm zu trainieren, ohne dass meine Schenkel platzen
so wie am 601-er und am Skull , als ich dauernd aus Sicherheitsgründen Pausen einlegen musste, weil meine Schenkel matschig wurden und ausbrannten.
Grüsse berthold


----------



## maiersen (10. Januar 2010)

Dann muß ich jetzt auch damit anfangen !!!
Leider weiss ich zu gut von was du sprichst, mir ging es an den besagten Trails genauso.
Dank deinem genialen Einfall wird uns das künftig dann wohl nicht mehr
passieren 
Als Belohnung gibts dafür auf der nächsten Tour ne extra Portion Toblerone für dich !!!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Carsten (11. Januar 2010)

hä? auf dem Foto ist doch ein Sattel drauf?
Und ohne Sattel bekommt man gar keine so schöne Rasierakne an den Oberschenkeln


----------



## Hemme (11. Januar 2010)

linusb schrieb:


> Also das mit den noBrakes Spuren kann ich so nicht stehen lassen!
> 
> Heute eben mal an A'bäumle...
> War ziemlich anstrengend bei den Schneeverhältnissen. Vielleicht wären die Langlaufskier doch besser gewesen...



@ Linus: du hast die Ehre von noBrakes gerettet 
Wobei, Siggis, Hardys und meine LL-Spuren waren heute auch noch zu sehen


----------



## ezkimo (13. Januar 2010)

wow, ein ganzer Tag ohne einen Beitrag in diesem Thread, das können wir doch so nicht stehen lassen.

Sitze hier Zuhause und muss mein Resturlaub von letztes Jahr abbauen... und das bei dem Wetter


.


----------



## krokerleguane (13. Januar 2010)

Hi, wie schon die ganze Woche frei? Hättest was gesagt, dann hätten wir Montag und Diensatg Nachmittag biken gehen können.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## arzmann (13. Januar 2010)

Hi Nonames !!
Am Freitag Biologische Protein
Aufnahme bei Arzmann nicht
vergessen !! Ab 18 Uhr.
Im Schloss über Ellwangen 

Rüstung und Pferd bitte zuhause lassen !!

Berthold Ich sehe in Deine Zukunft


----------



## krokerleguane (13. Januar 2010)

Hi, wie Schlachtross und Rüstung zu Hause lassen????.
Dachte das wird die Party mit: "BikestiefelProtektorenundStringtangaundsonstnichtsan".
...na ja dann halt beim nächsten Mal

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (13. Januar 2010)

ezkimo schrieb:


> wow, ein ganzer Tag ohne einen Beitrag in diesem Thread, das können wir doch so nicht stehen lassen.
> 
> Sitze hier Zuhause und muss mein Resturlaub von letztes Jahr abbauen... und das bei dem Wetter
> 
> ...



Die schönste Jahreszeit zum biken. Perfekte Bedingungen und Resturlaub...ein Traum. Da würde ich doch bmin 5 h am Tag biken gehen und Winterpokalpunkte sammeln:





ich war heute 1:49 h biken mit Schlitten:





und 30 min auf den V-Berg laufen und Schlitten fahren...




und wer schimpft bei dem Anblick über das Wetter????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (14. Januar 2010)

Leute Ihr seid echt schwach. Alle in der Winterstarre?
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie die Wegesituation am BBerg ist, insbes. zwischen Simmisweiler und Fernsehturm. Das wird für mich am So entscheidend sein, ob ich über den Berg komme...


----------



## ezkimo (14. Januar 2010)

tja hätte mich nicht so voreilig über Abbau Resturlaub freuen sollen, habe heute schon wieder loslegen dürfen.

Soviel wie es hier in Westhausen geschneit hat, müsst ich vermuten, dass die Wege am B-Berg nicht sehr frei sein sollten aus dort wo der Förster oder ein Trecker gefahren ist...


----------



## Carsten (14. Januar 2010)

tja, denn muss ich wohl auf mein neus Spassgerät ausweichen:






ein Dil... mit Sitz dran


----------



## Carsten (14. Januar 2010)

hier noch ein Sommerbild:






ratet mal, wer das ist


----------



## techstar (14. Januar 2010)

bähhh, diese woche ist die verschleppte erkältung endlich ausgebrochen.
nix mit schnee auskosten. 

aber carsten, zipflbob ist ein gutes stichwort. wir müssten fast mal kollektiv nach ofterschwang fahren. da ist jeden SA abend die hauptpiste beleuchtet und für schlitten und bobs reserviert (die natürlich in großer stückzahl geliehen werden können).
dazu hat eine "almhütte" geöffnet...nett hergerichtet mit sitzgruppen im freien und feuerstoß. das war übergenial 

aber schaut selbst...das pic hab ich letzten winter dort geknipst:





edit: oh mann, carsten, scheiß idee, jetzt ein bild von der ponale im sommer zu posten....ohne berthold zu nahe treten zu wollen ;-)


----------



## linusb (14. Januar 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> Leute Ihr seid echt schwach. Alle in der Winterstarre?
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie die Wegesituation am BBerg ist, insbes. zwischen Simmisweiler und Fernsehturm. Das wird für mich am So entscheidend sein, ob ich über den Berg komme...



Servus Carsten,

ich war die letzten Tage ein paar mal da oben unterwegs. 
Die Waldautobahnen Richtung B'Berg sind eigentlich fahrbar .... ist fast überall der Trecker durch...

Gruß aus den tieferen Lagen
Linus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanchopancho (14. Januar 2010)

hehe, Ofterschwang night rodeln, hab ich mit meiner süßen auch schon gemacht. Wir waren eigentlich auf gemütliches Nachtrodeln eingestellt, hehe. Aber nix da, geht ab wie sau, und ein mega spaß


----------



## techstar (14. Januar 2010)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


> hehe, Ofterschwang night rodeln, hab ich mit meiner süßen auch schon gemacht. Wir waren eigentlich auf gemütliches Nachtrodeln eingestellt, hehe. Aber nix da, geht ab wie sau, und ein mega spaß



das stimmt, geht gut ab! wenn mans drauf anlegt, hat man genug möglichkeiten aus der kurve zu fliegen bzw. im fangnetz zu landen. insbesondere nach dem steilstück in der rechtskurve...

(hehe, gamaschen, sturmhaube und skibrille sind übrigens kein unnötiger luxus...)

gruß
andi


----------



## Sanchopancho (14. Januar 2010)

skibrille is ein absolutes muss.

Ich weiß noch wie meine süße und ich da oben stande, ich mit der Überzeugung, daß wir da jetzt so ein Sträßchen runter rutschen. Hab dann so nen Macho-Spruch losgelassen. O-Ton " Brauchst nix machen ich übernehme das bremsen und steuern"

O-Ton ca. 30 sekunden später "Breeeeeeeemsen!!!!!"

Abflüge gabs einige, incl halbstündiges Schlittensuchen


Hehe otz die Gaudi


----------



## krokerleguane (15. Januar 2010)

Hi,
@Carsten, du weißt einfach, dass ich auf ein Bild von mir immer anspringe
...also: Welch athletischer Körper, gestählt und von traumhafter Statur.....zielsicher Blick, spurtreue Fahrt voraus, zieht der Biker seine Bahn nach oben.........ein Abblild des perfekten Bikers....sein Anglitz ziert  tausende von Kalendern und Postern, sogar Fototapeten und Werbeleinwände verteilt auf der ganzen Welt.......ach, hmmmmm

Grüsse berthold


----------



## maiersen (15. Januar 2010)

Berthold,
das NoNames-Essen beginnt erst um 18 Uhr ! Hast Du etwa jetzt schon 
angefangen vorzuglühen oder woher stammen diese Sätze die du da geschrieben hast ??!! Nüchtern kann sowas nicht zustande kommen, selbst bei Dir nicht !

Bis später

Thomas


----------



## krokerleguane (15. Januar 2010)

Hi, 
....hachhhhh, das passiert mir auch immer nur wenn ich solch inspirierede Bilder von mir erblicke.....
....wie nennt man solch eine Selbstverliebtheit eigentlich, ist das Narzissmus???....ach egal, das ist ja das Schöne, wenn man das Leben auch nüchtern erträgt, ....oder noch besser sich nüchtern am Leben erfreuen kann, ....oder sich selber nüchtern ertragen kann, oder sich nur unter Alkoholeinfluss ertragen kann.......öh, äh ...ware übel

...ich frag mich sowieso, wie könnt ihr mich eigentlich jeden Sonntag auf der Tour ertragen, betrinkt ihr euch da vorher?

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (15. Januar 2010)

Narzissmus ist richtig: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narzissmus

da hätt ich auch noch was: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




auch so, morgen wirds auf dem V-Berg so aussehen, wenn der Nebel weg ist:






am So solls denn regen geben :-(


----------



## krokerleguane (16. Januar 2010)

Hi Carsten, na ja ganz so auffällig ist unsere Selbstbewunderung ja auch nicht, also sehe ich kein Problem in unserem leicht ausgeprägten Narzissmus.

Ja, Wetter soll am So nicht toll werden und es droht "Böser Schnee" 
...wir werden heute Nachmittag ne Runde drehen, um 2.00 (früher geht leider nicht) holen wir ezkimo in Westhausen ab und fahren hinten Reichenbach hoch Richtung BB.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (16. Januar 2010)

ich hab noch mal neues Spielzeug bekommen...
gerade eben mit der Post:







http://mytinysun.de/

da freu ich mich doch auf Montag früh...wobei, eigentlich sollte ich die noch heute abend testen.

Das müsst Ihr Jungs aus Schwabsberg echt auch mal machen, bei Nacht fahren. Ihr glaubt gar nicht, was Ihr da verpaßt!


----------



## krokerleguane (16. Januar 2010)

Hi, 

ist ja lustig, gestern hab ich mir ne günstige IXON IQ Speed mit Zusatzscheinwerfer bestellt um in die Welt der Nightrides einzusteigen.
...aber so wie ich denke hast du wieder mal ein Teil, bei dem die Rehe im Wald Sonnenbrillen brauchen.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (16. Januar 2010)

und die Eichhörnchen gegrillt von den Bäumen fallen.
Und genial ist esrt der akku, der ist kleiner als ne Zigarettenschachtel!


----------



## cimgott (16. Januar 2010)

Wirklich eine schöne Lampe Carsten, klein und sehr edel verarbeitet!

Habe eben ja noch ne livedemo bekommen!

Und wenn Carsten heute nicht mehr online geht, weis ich wo ich eine im Wald finde 


Bei mir tut aber die Psycholampe immer noch sehr gut, wobei mir der Bleiakku etwas auf den Senkel geht! Ich hab mir zwar schon einen fetten LiPoly Akku besorgt, nur noch keine Elektronik die das Teil vor dem abrauchen schützt und das ganze etwas regelbar macht!


----------



## Carsten (16. Januar 2010)

pech gehabt, Lampe inkl. Bike und Fahrer heil daheim angekommen.
Hab sogar das Salzburger Ecke im zweiten Anlauf noFoot gemeistert.
War übrigens die erste echte Tiefschneenachtbefahrung von H&H soviel ich weis 

danach hab ich mich noch Woodbrige hoch gefraxt. Ganz schön steil das Teil!

hier ein paar pic´s













@cimgott: ach so, schönes Hobby hast Du  Würde mir auch gefallen. Bist engagiert...wir wollten ja eh mal nen Schwertrider Kalender machen 

jetzt hätt ich noch Lust auf Zipflbob fahren auf der Apres Ski Party, aber ads wird heut leider nix mehr


----------



## cimgott (16. Januar 2010)

Am Aalener Skilift ist gerade Apres Ski Party mit kostenlosem Glühwein


----------



## krokerleguane (16. Januar 2010)

Sooooooooo......
...warum strahle ich auf diesem Bild wohl so?





....ja ich freue mich, dass ich wieder in einer warmen Wohnung bin und Christine mir ein geniale Fingerfoodselbereinwickelhackfleischmitsoßeähnlichwiedöneroderso gemacht hat.

SUUUPER, ich bestell mir ne Lampe und mach bevor ich sie habe nen ausversehen Nightride.
Um 13.20 Start und um 18.00 wieder zu Haus, irgendwie war es gar nicht so wie auf deinem Prophezeiungsbild Carsten, mit blauem Himmel  und so!

Es war so:




Ich war am Schluss echt platt, so im Dunkeln in Schneespurrillen den Weg erfühlen war nicht einfach.

Grüsse berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (17. Januar 2010)

....so jetzt hab ich wieder Zeit zum Schreiben. Musste kurz noch 5 einhalb Stunden Slotcarfahren, ist echt anstrengend mit drei Gegnern gleichzeitig, und das ganze noch unter Alkoholeinfluss

...noch ein Nachtrag zur Tour: Blödes Erlebnis bei folgendem Ablauf: BergmannTrail unberührt mit Tiefschnee sind wir nacheinander angefahren ich hatte zwei Fehlversuche und bin jedesmal in der Kurve hängengeblieben, oben ging es gut und man hatte relativ gut Griff. 
Beim letzten Hochgehen benutzte ich mein Rad als Steighilfe, so dass die Bremsscheiben und Sättel in den Schnee getaucht wurden.
Da die anderen vor mir fuhren wartete ich etwas länger....beim Anfahren in den Trail plötzlich keinerlei Bremswirkung......eine Radumdrehung, also ~2m lang TOLL...bedeutet deutlich zu schnell, Abflug Überschlag, AUA am Handballen, zum Glück Protektoren.

...was war: Bremse eingefroren, beim Runterbremsen wurde sie warm (klar) beim Raufhiefen, kam Schnee ran, der schmolz, und beim Warten oben ist alles wieder gefroren...Super, war mir heut ne Lehre.

@Carsten, du bist echt von nem anderen Stern, Salzburger Eck , das fahr ich noch nit mal im Sommer, TOLL. Ich sollte mir mehr Bikebekannte suchen, die weniger drauf haben, sonst bekomm ich noch Minderwertigkeitskomplexe

Wenn meine Lampe da ist machen wir nen Lampencontest

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## arzmann (17. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,
Meine Schneewanderung lass Ich heute
lieber sein.
Verdammt muss morgen bei der Sauerei arbeiten 
gehen !!
Grüße Arzmann


----------



## Carsten (17. Januar 2010)

jezt scheint zwar die Sonne...aber der ganze Wintertraum schmilzt dahin und der Schnee wird böse :-(

wär ich mal gestern noch gegangen, aber die Kids haben mich bis 22.30 Uhr auf Trapp gehalten...

Hoffe auf Frost morgen früh


----------



## techstar (17. Januar 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> jezt scheint zwar die Sonne...aber der ganze Wintertraum schmilzt dahin und der Schnee wird böse :-(
> 
> wär ich mal gestern noch gegangen, aber die Kids haben mich bis 22.30 Uhr auf Trapp gehalten...
> 
> Hoffe auf Frost morgen früh



moinsen,

oh je, wenns dumm läuft kommt jetzt die spike-saison :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (17. Januar 2010)

Die hab ich auf dem Hardtail schon seit 7.1 drauf...aber noch nicht wirklich oft gebraucht


----------



## krokerleguane (17. Januar 2010)

Hi, dass mit dem Eis und so wird wohl passieren, da es ja wieder kälter wird, TOLL.

Hab grad mein Bike gecheckt, tja Bremshebel hats zerschossen, muss wohl ein neuer her, ein Wunder, dass meine Louise die Tour über gehalten hat.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## linusb (18. Januar 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> ich hab noch mal neues Spielzeug bekommen...
> gerade eben mit der Post:
> 
> 
> ...



.... tja Carsten, da war ich ein bisschen schneller, bei mir lag's schon unterm Weihnachtsbaum 
Das Teil ist einfach genial: Leicht, hell.....


----------



## krokerleguane (20. Januar 2010)

Hi, gerade ist meine IXON IQ speed gekommen.
Den Akku lade ich gerade, ist nicht besonders groß und mit Schnellladung in 2,5h voll.
Hier schon mal vorab die Montage der Doppelscheinwerfer.





Gefällt mir schon mal gut.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (20. Januar 2010)

...so hier noch mit Akku und Kabel:


----------



## techstar (20. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön, Berthold!
Schaut doch gut aus.
TESTEN! TESTEN!

Martin und ich sind gestern beim Nightride mehrmals im Schnee stecken geblieben 
B-Stein war übrigens nicht gespurt. Sind umgekehrt und zurück aufn Hauptweg gen BB. Die NoBrakes scheinen grad wirklich alle auf Langlauf umgestiegen zu sein, oder Jungens? ;-)
Spikes waren übrigens nicht notwendig, wenn dann nur im Stadtgebiet, wo Schmelzwasser übern blanken Asphalt gelaufen ist. Da wars stellenweise überglatt.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linusb (20. Januar 2010)

N'abend....

@ techstar: So, nun mal Butter bei die Fische.... 
Fakten des gestrigen noBrakes-Biketreff in Zahlen:
- 5 Unerschrockene
- 3,5h Stimmung pur
- 1000Hm
- Genialer GWS
- etc. etc. etc....

Grüße aus den tieferen Lagen
Linus


----------



## techstar (20. Januar 2010)

linusb schrieb:


> N'abend....
> 
> @ techstar: So, nun mal Butter bei die Fische....
> Fakten des gestrigen noBrakes-Biketreff in Zahlen:
> ...



sauber 

in welcher gegend seid ihr denn unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## linusb (20. Januar 2010)

@techstar
Start Ebnat - über H'berg - B'bank - KU - Richtung Heide - auf Umwegen Richtung Langert - Langert - V'berg - ZZ'weg - R'keller - und wieder nach Hause. Aber im Wald läuft's nicht wirklich rund...


----------



## Hemme (20. Januar 2010)

Genau, war gestern echt der klassenbeste Biketreff seit ewigen Zeiten.
Hammerharte Bedingugnen. Hardtail mit 2,1er knallhartspikereifen auf gefrorenen trampelpfaden, der ideale Plombentest nachm Zahnarztbesuch. Lief aber hammermässig genial.
Und ausserdem bin ich erst am Samstag den Baierstein gefahren. ca 15 Minuten geschoben. Erst als der Weg Gefälle hatte war genügend Schub, dass der Schnee durchpflügt werden konnte. Runterzus wars dann ganz lustig. Dann noch BB und Bobahn auf festgetretener Piste runtergesurft. Bin danach aber gleich heim, denn wie richtig bemerkt, war ich ja an dem Tag schon 2 Stunden langlaufen. Und irgendwann sind auch Duracell Batterien mal leer


----------



## schwertrider (21. Januar 2010)

ich hab gestern auch festgestellt das steile abfahrten (advanced,head + schoulders und brett) recht einfach waren und am alfing-trail bin ich nicht durchgekommen(2 abflüge im flachen).aber die meisten wege am b.b. gehen recht gut!
VLG.


----------



## krokerleguane (21. Januar 2010)

Hi an die NoNames,
wie sieht es aus?...zwecks Wetter eher wieder Samstag um 14.00 Uhr?
Thomas wär dabei, zur Not auch schon um 13.30.

Grüsse berthold


----------



## Carsten (21. Januar 2010)

hab mir Di früh Woodbridge gegönnt.
Ansonsten war ich geschäftlich 2 Tage in Steinheim...ohne Bike und ohne Sport


----------



## maiersen (21. Januar 2010)

So meine IQ ist nun auch da, montiert und kurz getestet.
Mal abwarten wie sie sich in den Trails dann so macht, kanns kaum abwarten. Bin am Samstag auf jeden Fall dabei. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## krokerleguane (23. Januar 2010)

Hi, 

heute war Ransom und ich (Prophet) mal wieder am BB, eigentlich sind wir da ja fast immer.

Irgendwie war es kälter als letzte Woche, aber war echt ne gute Tour von 13.20  bis 18.00.
Wir konnten endlich unser Licht testen......sind natürlich begeistert, so nachts mit Licht auf dem Trail, war echt schon mal ein Erlebnis und macht Lust auf mehr.

Nen einsamen Schwertrider haben wir auch kurz getroffen.....aber irgendwie führ er einfach so den NB runter und ich hatte irgendwie einfach Angst davor....also trennten sich unsere Wege nach kurzen 5 Minuten wieder.......
Bin dann den Advanced (minus die ersten 2 Meter wegen Höhenangst) und den Head&Shoulders (ok zweimal kurz unten nen Angstfuß abgesetzt) gefahren

Klaus hatte echt recht, die Trails gehen verdammt gut für die Verhältnisse.




Wieder mal ne Impression in lila

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## schwertrider (24. Januar 2010)

berthold glaub mir (uns) doch einfach mal was!
heute war ich mit frank allein unterwegs. Aalbäumle und so.
wo war der rest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (25. Januar 2010)

guten morgen zusammen,

puh, am SA wars dann stellenweise doch ganz schön glatt auf den fahrspuren im wald (irmansweiler/tauchenweiler). spikes hätten mir einige ungewollte "powerslides" erspart.  
insgesamt gings aber schon. vomaberg asphaltauffahrt war aper, ZZ-weg klasse...

nun muss sich nur schnell der neuschnee mit dem eis verbinden und griffig werden, dann mogel ich mich auch weiterhin ohne spikes durch...

gruß
andi


----------



## Carsten (25. Januar 2010)

Servus

war am Wochenende mal wieder Artfremd unterwegs.
Auf dem Piz Beverin 2998 m oberhalb des Glaspasses. GPunkt weiß wo das ist 





und auf dem Wengahorn 2849 m bei Juf





es gibt noch 2 Videos, sind aber noch am hoch laden...

Nr. 1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_95QgLnsBc"]YouTube- P1100305[/ame]


----------



## krokerleguane (25. Januar 2010)

Hi Carsten,



cooles MiniVideo

...wo gibt es so hautfarbene Pullover mit Brusthaar Motiv vorne drauf 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## techstar (25. Januar 2010)

bei der nebelsuppe hier war das wohl die beste idee ne skitour in graubünden zu machen


----------



## krokerleguane (28. Januar 2010)

Hi NoNames, 
wer ist dabei:
Samstag 13.30  auf Wunsch auch 14.00 (wir haben ja Licht )

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## ezkimo (28. Januar 2010)

meinst Du wer bei der Schneewanderung dabei sein wird?


----------



## Carsten (28. Januar 2010)

ist grade absolut hardcore. bin grad fix und alle. Alles zu und es schneit wie die Sau
aber schöner Pulverschnee

so hat die Mühle danach ausgesehen:


----------



## arzmann (28. Januar 2010)

Ich bin dabei.Heute auch schon unterwegs.Ging so bis dann


----------



## krokerleguane (28. Januar 2010)

arzmann

....waaoow freut mich, dann glaub ich wieder an Specialized-Fahrer, das wir wieder mal ne Erlebnistour.

...wie du bist heute auch schon gefahren, ......mit dem Trekkingrad in die Kneipe oder was??????

Liteville schwächelt, er will nicht mit ....hab ihn versucht an der MännerEhre zu packen....hab sie aber am Telefon nicht gefunden

...so ezkimo, ich erinnere dich an deine Posts zwecks ´"nicht kalt genug und so, "

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (28. Januar 2010)

hier noch das zweite video
ohne mich halt 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw_RWRw4xy4"]YouTube- P1100317[/ame]


----------



## krokerleguane (28. Januar 2010)

Hi Carsten.....ich vermisse da ein paar Schneehäschen......

....die im Bikini und Fellmoonboots im Schnee tollen

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## ezkimo (28. Januar 2010)

schöner netter westwind heute Abend (grrrrrrrr), bin noch mal soeben kurz vor dem Bettgehen  Schneeschippen gewesen. Leider war es nicht wenig Schnee, sondern ganz schön viel.

Wünsche allen am Samstag schönes Wetter und ne klasse Tour. Denke aber ich werde WeichEiTechnisch auf´s Schneebrett steigen und damit die Berge runterrutschen . Welcher Berg das sein wird, weiss ich allerdings noch nicht aber es wird sicherlich eine gute Auswahl geben, da es Schneit...


----------



## krokerleguane (29. Januar 2010)

.....arzmaaaaaaaannnnnnn, was würdest du von der Idee halten mit deinem Bus (wir putzen auch danach) rüber zum BB zu fahren und die bequemeren Wege hoch zu kurbeln um runter mehr Spaß zu haben?

........


----------



## cimgott (30. Januar 2010)

Also wenn Ihr rüber kommt, bin ich dabei !!

Wird aber der pure Kampf !!!


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ja das wird ein bischen ein Kampf, aber richtige Männer suchen das Abenteuer und die Herausforderung.
Denkt immer an die Motivationsrede von William Wallace in Braveheart als er vor dem Heer der Schotten stand und diese wieder zurückgehen wollten und nicht gegen die Engländer kämpfen und so:
"Und in vielen Jahren wenn eure letzte Stunde im Leben gekommen ist und ihr auf dem Sterbebett liegt, ....würdet ihr nicht alles dafür geben...nocheinmal hier zu stehen und zu biken  (oder hat er kämpfen gesagt), ja vielleicht um zu sterben, ....aber als freie Biker (oder hat er Schotten gesagt)............

......und sie gingen zum biken.....oder war es kämpfen 

.......ja was werden die letzten Gedanken sein....was ist dann besser:
"waooowww ich hatte immer ne warme Dusche und ne Zentralheizung in meinem Leben....?"

oder
" ja ich habe das Leben gespürt , ich habe es erlebt und mich erlebt und gefühlt......."


Ich schreib um 12.30 nochmal wann wir genau am Röthardtparkplatz sind.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (30. Januar 2010)

dann mal viel Spaß beim Kämpfen. Ich geh mit den Kids zum Schlitten fahren
Fährt eigentlich morgen jemand?


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Januar 2010)

Hi, 
also wir sind zwischen 13.45 und 13.52 am Röthardtparkplatz.
Grüsse berthold


----------



## Carsten (30. Januar 2010)

also. auf dem Härtsfeld ist die Tage wohl nix mehr mit Biken drin, dafür hats mächtige Verwehungen:





sollt man schier gar Fotos machen


----------



## cimgott (30. Januar 2010)

Ach was Carsten,

dann musste eben ein Stück schieben, dafür macht's Berg runter richtig Fun!!

War ne geniale Tour heute, hab selten so viel Spaß gehabt !!

Dreimal den B-Berg hoch und runter, dann ist sogar noch der Schneepflug gekommen und hat uns die Auffahrt bis zur Antenne geebnet!


















Bremse voll gezogen, Wirkung = 0 dank Eis, da guckt man schon 





Mehr im Album

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Januar 2010)

Hi, 
genau Martin, wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Weg 

Super geniale lustige Tour, mit Foto-shootings, Sonne, Tiefschneesurfen (Danke für den Tipp SchwertriderAA). Manche Abfahrt ging schneller als gewollt, dank eingefrorener Bremsen

H&S, Advanced, NB, Loch, Steinbruch....zwar viel auch dreibeinig, aber immer mit viel Spaß und gelächter.

Micha wir haben es nur 3x geschafft, das waren dann unsere 3h.

Vier richtige Männer  unterwegs in traumhafter Winterlandschaft.
Ein Schwertrider, DIE-ZWEI-Winter-NoNames, und Independent-Biker-Cimgott.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (30. Januar 2010)

Servus an alle Männer der heutigen Tour,

wahnsinn war das geil ! Haben sicher lange nicht mehr soviel Spaß gehab und vor allem gelacht
wie heute ! Heute sind vor allem verdammt viele Bilder geschossen worden und ein paar lustige Videos sind auch auf meinem Foto, klasse !

Unsere erste Abfahrt begann dann so 




Um überhaupt Fotos machen zu können war auch Einsatz gefragt. Hier ist Martin voll in Action 




Ja die eine oder andere Schiebepassage war auch dabei. Hier verschwindet Berthold dann 
plötzlich ins Nirgendwo




Der eine oder andere Sturz war auch dabei. Wenn juckt´s bei den Schneemassen





Und hier noch Martin am Endstück vom H&S. Wirklich klasse gefahren Martin 





Fazit : Einfach nur genial !!! 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## krokerleguane (31. Januar 2010)

Hi Martin, das Bild oben von dir im Schnee ist echt genial , schade, dass es so eines von mir nicht gibt, hätt ich gleich als Desktophintergrund verwendet.

Nochmals ein Danke an dich, denn du hast uns einfach öfters daran erinnert Bilder zu schießen. Super  Da kommt der Profi-Fotograph durch 

Da freu ich mich ja schon auf nächsten Samstag wieder um 13.45 - 13.52 am Parklpatz.

Grüsse berthold


----------



## Carsten (31. Januar 2010)

na denn wartet mal auf meine Wechtenspünge....


----------



## dadsi (31. Januar 2010)

Spingen?
Da draussen ist so viel Schnee, da geht es bergab erst ab 80% Gefälle vorwärts
Wollten vom Aalbäumle abfahren echte Quälerei, da liegen 50-60cm Schnee.
Springen egal wo unmöglich, weil mit <10km/h nennt sich das plumpsen
Nicht mal Skipiste war fahrbar. Die Schotterpiste abwärts mit pedalieren und 180er Puls 
War aber trotzdem n schöner So.-Morgen-Spaß!
CU


----------



## Carsten (31. Januar 2010)

hier schon mal die Trockenübung ohne Bike:





und die Location:





ich glaub ich bin 1.72 m groß...ich stehe noch über der Landezone...
4m, mit ungewissem Absprung...taucht das Vorderrad weg...oder bekomm ich den Bock in den Himmel gezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (31. Januar 2010)

erzähl mir nix, an der Haltung  ist eindeutig zu erkennen, dass VOR dem Absprung dein bike im Schnee stecken blieb und du so einfach unten ohne weiter gefahren bist


----------



## cimgott (31. Januar 2010)

dadsi, sei dir nicht so sicher


----------



## Carsten (31. Januar 2010)

also, vor dem Spaß stand erst mal Arbeit

Material ran schaffen
Blitz aufbauen
10 Meter Anfahrt ausbuddeln
Absprung mit Sandblechen befestigen





sorgenvoll in die Tiefe blicken:




was tu ich hier eigentlich?


----------



## Carsten (31. Januar 2010)

lieber noch etwas üben


----------



## Carsten (31. Januar 2010)

dann der Erste Testsprung...
...nee, da runter 

also erst einmal anfahren, die Sandbleche testen...OK, nicht ganz so rutschig wie befürchtet

zurück, Anlauf, Absprung





EINSCHLAG!

Ein Schlag auf den Integralhelm. White out
ich buddel mich aus
wo ist das Bike?
aha, 4 Meter weiter unten liegt es auf dem Teer

irgendwie zu früh weg getaucht, Überschlagen und Schnee gefressen
Der Vorbau ist verdreht, die Handgelenke schmerzen
aber ich spüre:

ICH LEBE!

also, Bike wieder schultern und noch einmal...

cimgot hat das finale foto....2 Überschläge, zwei gute Landungen (auch gestürzt) ein schmerzendes Genick und ein paar Liter Adrenalin später...
Ihr dürft gespannt sein

ich geh jetzt ins Bett


----------



## ezkimo (31. Januar 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> hier schon mal die Trockenübung ohne Bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



musste zweimal hinschauen, bis ich gesehen habe, dass da ja gar kein Snowboardard unter den Schuhen ist, schönes Actionfoto  , nur fehlt da das Sportgerät...


----------



## ezkimo (31. Januar 2010)

ok, der Carsten war mal wieder schneller, vergesst meine vorhergehende Antwort, jetzt sind welche mit Sportgerät eingestellt worden


----------



## cimgott (31. Januar 2010)

War wirklich heftig!

Großer Respekt an dich Carsten. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man sowas erst gar nicht macht, hätten wir eigentlich spätestens nach dem zweiten Versuch abbrechen sollen.

Hand verdreht und Bike auf dem Asphalt aufgeschlagen, dann Bike auf den Helm gedonnert, das sollte reichen.

Eigentlich wollten wir ja dann abbrechen, meine fotografische Leistung war bis dahin ja auch nicht so toll. Beide Male hab ich leider viel zu früh abgedrückt!

Aber nach reichlicher Überlegung konnte sich Carsten nicht geschlagen geben, und hat zum dritten Sprung angesetzt!
Und eine perfekte Landung in den Schnee gezaubert! Ross und Reiter stecken sauber im Schnee 
Ich hab zwar auch da zu früh abgedrückt aber es wurde schon besser!

Dann kam Carsten die zündende Idee und er hat den Sprung nochmal umgebaut! 

Dann war der Sprung perfekt und ich hab fast optimal abgedrückt!!

Tolle Leistung!!
Ich hoffe Hand und Hals sind bald wieder ok.

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (1. Februar 2010)

.......mir fehlen die Worte........


.......und das soll was heißen  


Du bist echt krank Carsten 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (1. Februar 2010)

so, ich spann Euch nicht länger auf die Folter...hier das finale Foto:





Hände sind OK
Bike ist OK
Genick passt schon, wird wieder

und ich will noch mal springen und ein Bild machen, wo man die ganze Höhe sieht 
und ein Video drehen


----------



## Carsten (1. Februar 2010)

wenn ich mir das so anschaue, hab ich gestern wohl echt einen Wahn vom Unsterblichkeitsgefühl verspürt...





Messung der Sprunghöhe
2 x 172 = macht so knapp 3,50 m


----------



## cimgott (1. Februar 2010)

Können wir gerne nochmal machen, aber jetzt erstmal wieder beruhigen und auskurieren !!

Ich frag mich die ganze Zeit warum deine Frau so ruhig zugeguckt hat, ist deine Versicherung so gut


----------



## krokerleguane (1. Februar 2010)

.....ok, wenn du beim nächsten Mal ein NoNames-Trikot anziehst nehmen wir dich als Ehrenmitglied auf 

Wo sind die BilderScouts der Bikemagazine, das mus veröffentlicht werden.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (2. Februar 2010)

hey, das rockt:

http://www.x-bionic.de/#/de/site/news/rockt-im-schnee/385900


----------



## El Estropajo (3. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen,
hier mal mein Beitrag zu unserer schönen Gegend. 
Secret Spot nahe Aalen, so viel sei verraten.














vielleicht bekommt das der Herr Zahnarzt ja auch zu Gesicht.

 gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanchopancho (3. Februar 2010)

El Estropajo schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> hier mal mein Beitrag zu unserer schönen Gegend.
> Secret Spot nahe Aalen, so viel sei verraten.



Servus Jan
Is das ein Drop??  Sieht sehr geil aus!!  

P.S. Nortshore in Heubach is restauriert und erweitert, wird vllt ne EInweihungsparty/session geben. Wenn der Termin steht geb ich´s bekannt.


----------



## El Estropajo (3. Februar 2010)

Ja, soll so ne art race style drop sein. haben es leider nicht geschafft das Ding so in Szene zu setzen, dass man die sehr schwierige Landung erahnen kann. Hoch ist er ja wirklich nicht. trotzdem sehr schwierig.
Hatte auch Sorgen ihn mit dem kleinen Fully zu machen.

Das freut mich, dass bei euch was vorwärts geht. Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## krokerleguane (4. Februar 2010)

Hi Jan, schöner secret Spot , danke für deinen Beitrag, vielleicht fährt man sich ja mal über den Weg 

...anderes Thema:
Da es immer noch kein Hersteller geschafft hat meinen Traumrahmen der Zukunft herszustellen hab ich mir einen MX Rahmen zugelegt einfach mal auf Reserve und weil er ne Steckachse hat .
So kann ich zur Not 10 Jahre lang Prophets fahren, (bis CD endlich mal wieder ein gutes Enduro baut )

Mein Traumenduro wäre: langer Radstand, leichter Rahmen, 160mm Federweg mit nem 222-er Dämpfer oder so, Lenkwinkel 65,5°, bei L-Größe auch 49cm Rahmenhöhe und nicht so pseudoRahmenhöhen, die bei großen Fahrern 50-er Sattelstützen benötigen.
Eigentlich müsste ich bei Prophets bleiben, jedoch wäre es genial wenn der Hinterbau etwas mehr Steifigkeit hätte, ist aber nur ein MiniManko





Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (4. Februar 2010)

Ich muss glaub zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich auf dem Bild den Secret Spot nahe Aalen nicht zuordnen kann. Das Holz kenn ich nicht

Auchterfelsen: da ist kein Holz
Bastei: sieht anders aus
Stepstone: nee
Woodbridge...keine Felsen

????

glaube das ist weiter westlich?


----------



## dadsi (4. Februar 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi Jan, schöner secret Spot , danke für deinen Beitrag, vielleicht fährt man sich ja mal über den Weg
> 
> ...anderes Thema:
> Da es immer noch kein Hersteller geschafft hat meinen Traumrahmen der Zukunft herszustellen hab ich mir einen MX Rahmen zugelegt einfach mal auf Reserve und weil er ne Steckachse hat .
> ...



Tja Berthold,

bin ja selbst Jahre lang diese "an meine Haut lasse ich nur CD"  gefahren, bis mir der Hinterbau bei meinen Sprungwünschen nicht mehr steif genug war. Du weißt ja was ich heute fahre, da kannst übrigens jederzeit auch custom Rahmen bekommen. Und deine Geoangaben sind fast schon serienmäßig zu haben, bzw lassen sich so einstellen. Wobei 65,5 ist ja eigentlich schon fast zu flach für deutsche DH-Rennstrecken, da kommst ja um keine 420° Kehre mit Innenradius von 89,456cm mehr: auch nicht mit Hinterrad versetzen
Vergiss die Amis und unterstütze deutsche Manufakutren und du wirst vielleicht glücklich werden können

Gruß aus dem Sofa


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Februar 2010)

Hi dadsi, 
bei meinen Sprunghöhen (1,2 - max 3,2 dm  ) reicht dieser "Light-Freerider" absolut aus. Für mich geometriemäßig das perfekte Enduro.


@NoNames: Samstag RadfahrerCafe bei mir im Wohnzimmer 14.30.
Grund: "Böser-Schnee"

Grüsse berthold


----------



## maiersen (5. Februar 2010)

Na ja,

man könnte jetzt auch sagen wer ein echter NoNames ist fährt am Samstag, würd ich auch machen   aber sämtliche Teile sind derzeit beim Service. Somit muß ich dann notgedrungen den Wohnzimmercafe um 14.30 Uhr in Anspruch nehmen....

Bis dann

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carsten (5. Februar 2010)

schaut mal auf http://www.liteville.de/


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Februar 2010)

.....ANGEBER....     ......aber RESPEKT 

So, wer opfert sich jetzt von den NoNames für so ein TodesKamikazeBild ?
.....damit wir in Zukunft unsere LitevilleRahmen billiger bekommen  

...obwohl, eventuell ist Liteville schon auf unseren Thread aufmerksam geworden , so viele Klicks in so kurzer Zeit. ...also Händleranfragen erwünscht 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (6. Februar 2010)

fährt morgen wer? Soll Sonne geben und Frost. Ich versuch mal über den BB zu kommen. Entweder ich bin um 9:30 Uhr am Kurbelwellenbrunnen oder um 10.00 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus (falls es etwas länger dauert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (6. Februar 2010)

Hi Carsten,
Klaus ist am Brunnen um 9.30.
Wir kochen/trinken/essen gerade gemeinsam.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Golem04 (8. Februar 2010)

Hi Carsten, Klaus, Michael
Nett dass ihr mich am Sonntag mitgenommen hättet. Leider sind die Verhältnisse hinter der Antenne NOCH nix für mich. 
Wir sehen uns wieder wenn ich mehr drauf hab 
Grüße Michael


----------



## Carsten (8. Februar 2010)

sorry, hab erst gar nicht mitbekommen, dass Du nicht nach kommst. 
Sind noch am Loch gestanden, ich hab versucht rein zu springen. Ging noch, aber Bike ist beim Landen stecken geblieben 
Sind nach kurzem Ausflug ins Gelände zurück auf die geräumten Wege. Haben Deine Spur noch mal gesehen aber nicht verfolgt...Nach Fürsitz bin ich ne Stunde vorher schon runter gerollt.


----------



## krokerleguane (8. Februar 2010)

....sprich, es war "Böser Schnee", oder?

Ich war heute zum Ausgleich laufen, ....wenn es so bleibt sieht es gut aus zwecks Biken am WE. Denn der Schnee ist wieder griffig, leichte Fahrer können wohl sogar über den Schnee fahren. Selbst ich konnte heut meist auch auf dem Schnee joggen ohne einzubrechen. Einzig einige Eisflächen aufgrund gefrorenem Schmelzwasser sind etwas tückisch.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Golem04 (8. Februar 2010)

....sprich, es war "Böser Schnee", oder?

.. für meine Gewichtsklasse war´s schon ziemlich böse 
Bin auf der "Autobahn" bis nach Arlesberg, auf der Strasse nach Simmisweiler und auf der Waldautobahn zurück zum Naturfreundehaus.
Hauptsache unterwegs, die Trails sind morgen auch noch da.
Gruss Michael


----------



## Carsten (10. Februar 2010)

heute gings perfekt
und mich trägt der Schnee inzwischen...bei 75 kg Kampfgewicht inkl. Bike


----------



## krokerleguane (12. Februar 2010)

Hi, 
Ransom und ich sind morgen um 13.52 am Röthardtparkplatz.
Geplant sind wieder 3x rauf und 3x runter 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (12. Februar 2010)

Hölle viel Neuschnee. War 2,5 h auf dem Bike, davon fast 2 zu Fuß. Hab mich zwischendurch echt gefragt, zu was ich den Bock mit schleppe?
Zipflbob fahren am V-Berg war wesentlich lustiger 
Alles guter Schnee, aber definitiv zu viel davon.

Ach so, nächsten Do Schneebarparty
Einladung folgt per mail


----------



## cimgott (12. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich bin wieder dabei!

Werde 13:57 am Parkplatz sein  hab's Händy dabei!

Wird wieder eine Tour für echte Männer und ihre Maschinen!


Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maiersen (12. Februar 2010)

Servus Martin,

Berthold und ich haben Deine Nachricht gerade mit großer Freude gelesen  wird sicher wieder spaßig, dreimal hoch und wieder runter inkl. Fotosession !!! Wir warten auch diesmal länger als weniger wie eine Minute am Parkplatz auf Dich ! Habe aber auf jeden Fall Handy dabei !

Bis morgen

Thomas


----------



## Gpunkt (13. Februar 2010)

hallo, micha und ich kommen auch um 14 uhr zum parkplatz, werden über attenhofen-enzianhütte hoch kommen.


----------



## zdeneker (13. Februar 2010)

Ist denn Morgen auch jemand unterwegs? Übliche Schwertreiter-Zeit?
Grüsse,
Zdenek


----------



## Carsten (13. Februar 2010)

ich versuch es mal über den Berg. Wenn ich´s nicht schaffe, 10.00 Uhr Naturfreudndehaus.
Nimm´s Handy mit


----------



## cimgott (13. Februar 2010)

War wieder eine tolle Tour heute! 

Ohne Bike ging's aber fast besser den Berg runter 













Der Rest ist im Album!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (13. Februar 2010)

Hi Martin, 
ja deine gekonnte PopodenBergrunterrutschshow war genial, und vor allem das vorangegangene FahrradamBaumparken hat es noch komplett gemacht 

Anstrengend, aber genial , hatte nicht gedacht, dass es trotzdem so gut geht.

Bis zum nächsten Ride...
Grüsse berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maiersen (13. Februar 2010)

Tach Jungs der heutigen Tour,

war doch mal wieder verdammt spaßig, aber es liegt schon mächtig viel Schnee !
Macht aber ne höllen Laune bergab wenn es mal geht
Die Aktion von Martin war echt super lustig, hier das passende Bild dazu





Dann noch ne andere Perspektive von Micha am H+S






Und noch einfach so eines von unterwegs halt 





Bis zur nächsten Tour 

Thomas


----------



## Carsten (15. Februar 2010)

nachdem ich am So schon in Simmesweiler mit dem Bike auf der Loipe aufgeben musste, haben wir (Zdenek und ich) uns doch dazu entschlossen, eine Ski-und Snowboad Tour aufs Aalbäumle zu unternehmen.





Unglaublich aber wahr: Mit Fellen hoch, Zdenek zu Fuß in meiner Spur: Diretissima vom Skilift zum Turm...und runter schön Slalom fharen zwischen den Bäumen


----------



## zdeneker (15. Februar 2010)

schön war`s


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. Februar 2010)

*Nehmt Abschied, Brüder ....* 







nach langer, treuer Gefolgschaft ist es nun geschehn,
darf den fühling nicht mehr erleben,
der tiefschnee brach ihm das genick,
so endet traurig ein bikeleben.

5 jahre warst du diener und begleiter,
hast alles bestens mitgemacht,
gab nix zu meckern bis zuletzt, 
nun hat´s einmal zuviel geknackt.

Danke für alles, du alte schlampe,
keine war besser bisher.
jetzt wart ich auf KW 17,
dann nehm ich deine torque-schwester her.


----------



## Carsten (16. Februar 2010)

schicks ein, noch hast Du Garantie 
5 Jahre sind noch nicht um

Aber ich werde einen Nachruf auf meiner HP veröffentlichen

Dort auch Link zu einer Fotosammlung


----------



## arzmann (16. Februar 2010)

wie hast den das geschafft .Gruß arzmann


----------



## maiersen (16. Februar 2010)

Servus Micha,
verdammt, so schnell kann´s gehen, hätte ruhig noch bis zum neuen halten können..... Bis KW17 wird sich hoffentlich ne Lösung finden alles andere wäre ja nur sch....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## schwertrider (17. Februar 2010)

einmal bin ich nicht dabei und pass auf dich auf und schon passierts dann heißts jetzt wohl hardtail fahren!optimal zum grundlagentraining  vlg. klaus


----------



## arzmann (17. Februar 2010)

Berthold gute Besserung .Guss arzmann


----------



## krokerleguane (18. Februar 2010)

Hi,
Danke arzmann, gestern war ich sogar zu platt um irgendwas zu schreiben.
Typisch, wie immer in den Ferien erwischt es mich...ich bin einfach ein vorbildlicher pflichtbewusster Lehrer 

Zwecks Micha`s Rad.....mal wieder typisch für nen Männerthread.....keiner fragt, ob ihm was passiert ist...alle sind nur über das Schicksal seines Rades erschüttert.
Hier die MädchenFrauenFrage: Micha hast du dir was getan, wie geht es dir?

Grüsse Berthold
...viel spass noch bei Carsten heut abend, leider ohne mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (18. Februar 2010)

Auch von mir mein Beileid, Micha !! Das ist übel !

Aber du hörst Dich so an, als dass Du es gut überstanden hast!

Und an Berthold auch noch ne gute Besserung !!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (19. Februar 2010)

Hi zusammen, hoffe deine Schneebarparty war ein Erfolg.

Bei mir hat sich jetzt nach "durchMagendarmgrippegeschwächtemImmunsystem" und Überstehung derselbigen, ne Bronchitis eingestellt, TOLL.
Also ich fall die nächsten 8-10 Tage sporttechnisch aus.


Noch was zu Micha`s Bike: Erstaunt bin ich über ("meine"( (seine/deine) alte MZ AM, dass die standgehalten hat.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (19. Februar 2010)

Hier ein kleiner Eindruck was Ihr verpasst habt:




Danke an Martin (Cimgot) für die tollen Bilder

noBrakes: anwesend 2
noNames: anwesend 0
Schwertrider: anwesend 3

Erwin und mich nicht mitgezählt (wir haben das Ding erbaut)


----------



## dadsi (19. Februar 2010)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *Nehmt Abschied, Brüder ....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Beileid, aber das sieht so aus, als ob du in letzter Zeit etwas kopflastig bikerwegs warst
Ich denke mal das macht das Alter, Alder

Bin echt mal gespannt was du mit einem drehmoment in der Lage bist zu leisten, da tun sich andere , neue Welten auf.

cu down the cliffs


----------



## schwertrider (20. Februar 2010)

färt heut jemand ? könnt mir ja ne SMS schicken!


----------



## ezkimo (20. Februar 2010)

@SchwertreiterAA

mein Beileid, so was sieht man zum Glück sehr selten.

viele Grüße


----------



## krokerleguane (21. Februar 2010)

Hi, 

OHHHHH GOOTTTTTT......welch Traumwetter......Sonne und Neuschnee....und ich?.....komm an den Punkt, an dem die Sehnsucht, das Verlangen nach Biken immer heftiger wird......geht aber leider noch gar nix.

Immer öfter fallen meine Blicke auf meinen Enduro Boliden, waoooowww welch traumhaftes Bike, .....ich muss diese Woche wieder absolut fit werden um am nächsten WE biken zu können.

Ist heute wer gefahren?...wie gings?

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (21. Februar 2010)

War heite mit Robert im Tannheimer Tal auf dem Geisshorn auf Skitour.
Hatten fett Sonne, geilhurigen Powder, schönen Wind und 1150 m Aufstieg:





Da der Gipfel in der Mitte vor meinem Stock, das ist der Aggenstein:





Danach gab´s fett Futter im Adler in Pfronten. Heute hab ich mich endlich an das 400g Wildschützschnitzel mit Speck und Käse überbacken inkl. 1 kg (!!) Bratkartoffeln gewagt 





wohlgemerkt im T-Shirt auf der Sonnenterasse...es wird wohl Frühling


----------



## arzmann (21. Februar 2010)

Perfekte Portion Carsten,so muss des sei gross viel a mortshaufa .Grüsse Arzmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (22. Februar 2010)

Hi, 
klar, sobald was mit fettem Essen kommt meldest sich arzmann zu Wort....hallloooo, das ist ein Fahrrad-Thread!!!!

Soll ich euch das Bild mal erklären:

...also das nennt man Zentralperspektive, das bedeutet, dass Dinge die im Hintergrund sind immer deutlich kleiner sind (vor allem wenn sie sowieso kleiner sind), ....Dinge, die im Vordergrund sind sind immer deutlich größer.
Wenn man also Carsten und den Teller direkt nebeneinander ablichten würde wäre das gar nicht so krass.

....ich hab das Bild noch mal genau abgezeichnet:





Hier sieht man deutlich die Zentralperspektive.

...und hier zum vergleich das Bild noch mal mit einem speziellen Hightech Computerprogramm bearbeitet, auf einer Ebene:





....denke nun ist alles klar.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (22. Februar 2010)

sehr gut gezeichnet, B. - zumindest den Carsten hab´ ich gleich erkannt!!!

war gestern übrigens auch im Schnee bzw auf dem Schnee. Nachdem wir am Samstag nachmittag bei den Abfahrten am BB im weichen Sulz (sehr böser Schnee) versanken, war´s am Sonntag ideal. Der Trick: Start um 7:00 auf gefrorenem Geläuf. Früher Vogel .... 
Der Hammer: der Schnee trägt. War denn auch 2 x auf dem A-Bäumle bevor der Lift angeschaltet wurde und konnte bei Sonnenschein die ersten Spuren in die Piste fräsen (leider mit Hardtail). 

Nach diesem Winter - Highligt darf jetzt der Frühling kommen.

grüsse an alle und Danke für eure Anteilnahme bzgl. fully - Rahmen


----------



## krokerleguane (23. Februar 2010)

Hi Micha, 
schick das Crash-Bild von deinem Bike doch an Canyon.
Appeliere an ihr Herz für Biker und überzeuge sie von der Dringlichkeit deiner Torque-Lieferung.
Vielleicht bekommst du deines dann schon nächste Woche?!

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (25. Februar 2010)

Servus,

so nachdem ich mein Bike gestern endlich wieder aufbauen konnte haben Arzmann und ich 
heute eine kleine Tour rund um Ellwangen gemacht. Wetter war ja absolut traumhaft, klasse 
Temperaturen. Aber dort wo noch böser böser Schnee liegt geht halt gar nix. Bei der Wiesenabfahrt vom Schloss runter durch den Schnee hat´s mega Laune gemacht, aber anschließend ausgesehen wie aus der Dusche raus. Dafür war die Aussicht oben umso schöner






Dort wo kein Schnee mehr lag aber der Boden noch gefroren ist war der Grip echt super.




War mal wieder ne spaßige Tour, natürlich nicht so anspruchsvoll wie am BB.
Daher auch die Frage : Sind die Schwertreiter am Samstag evtl. am BB unterwegs ? 
Arzmann und ich würden uns dann wahrscheinlich einklinken. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (26. Februar 2010)

Hoi, war grad am BBerg und tatsächlich - es geht wieder was. 
Die Südlagen (alfingtrail, no brain, zickzagweg, schrankentrail, ...) sind weitgehend frei, auf den wegen und zufahrten (steinbruchweg, hochfläche, ...) liegt zum Teil noch böser Schnee, ein paar meter schieben sind drin. 
Bei schlauer Routenwahl ist biken aber durchaus lohnend. 
Und jetzt haut der regen noch mehr schnee weg ... es wird immer besser.

@nonames: weiß noch nicht ob ich morgen zum biken da bin, melde mich ggf.


----------



## Carsten (26. Februar 2010)

oben zwischen E und w ists noch die Hölle. zum Teil Knietief 
und mein Eis geht weg...schade drum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (27. Februar 2010)

@ all
hoi, es ist beschlossen.
die schwertreiter laden ein: 
kampf dem "schlechten schnee" - biken. 
treffpunkkt sa. 13:30 uhr am kurbelwellenbrunnen. 
in alter frische.
see you all.


----------



## Carsten (27. Februar 2010)

kann leider heute nicht, Kindergeburtstag


----------



## krokerleguane (27. Februar 2010)

Hi, 
ich setz dieses Wochenende vernunftstechnisch noch mal aus. Mein Husten muss noch gänzlich verschwinden. Werde am Montag erstmal langsam mit Laufen beginnen um zu sehen wie schon geht.

Viel Spass wünsch ich euch und fallt nicht, ....zugegeben, bin neidisch, möchte eigentlich auch biken....na ja...ich bastel gerade ein ferngesteuertes Auto zusammen (Asso RC10 T4) ist auch nicht schlecht als Zeitvertreib
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (27. Februar 2010)

Servus,
2-3 NoNames sind dabei ! Bis später 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## maiersen (27. Februar 2010)

Tach zusammen,

so haben die "kampf dem bösen Schnee-Tour" hinter uns gebracht. War
echt spitze, weitaus mehr befahrbar gewesen als ich gedacht hätte, positiv überrascht. Wetter war ja auch traumhaft, perfekt. 
An dieser Stelle nochmals dank an die Guides Micha und Günther, die Trailauswahl war genial !

Bis zur nächsten Tour

Grüße Thomas


----------



## boss74 (27. Februar 2010)

Da ich heute jetzt zum ersten Mal seit langem biken war, habe ich mir gleich nen neuen Flatpedalschuh bestellt.

War ein Schnäppchen bei Hi-Bike.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## arzmann (28. Februar 2010)

Immer wieder lustig mit den Schwertreitern,ich hoffe Gpunkt gehts schon besser nach dem üblen Abflug.Die schmerzen an dem Körperteil sind net so de hit ,schnaufa musch immer.


----------



## Gpunkt (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo Arzmann, geht schon wieder halbwegs, kannst du nach den hosen schauen 
Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## schwertrider (1. März 2010)

hallo,
zum thema "es geht wieder was" kann ich vermelden: fürstz-trail und brett sind wieder anfahrbar + fahrbar (brett noch etwas glitschig),ebenso knochentrail und verweigerer.
wie schauts denn bei unterkochen aus (woodbridge usw.)?
vlg.


----------



## Gpunkt (1. März 2010)

Hallo Klaus, danke für die Info, kannst du bei dir mal in der Firma nachfragen ob sie einen brauchen, will auch Biken, spaß bei Seite, wie siehts diese Woche bei dir aus ab 16Uhr.

Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (1. März 2010)

woodbridge ist im Eimer, da war der Forst am wüten
Stepstone war auch zu, keine Ahnung wie´s dort aussieht
H&H sollte gehen.
Generell noch irre viel Eis, vor allem da wo´s schattig ist
ich schau die Tage mal namenloser und steinhaufen an...leider sind die zufahrtenauf Schotter z.T. noch zu


----------



## schwertrider (1. März 2010)

@ G. :mittwoch könnte gehen. joggen o. biken ?was machen deine rippen?
mal telefonieren!gruß klaus


----------



## krokerleguane (4. März 2010)

Hi Nonames je nach Wetter Sa Nachmittag oder So Vormittag?
Wer kann/will wann?

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## boss74 (5. März 2010)

Hallo,

würde Samstag mittag biken, kann aber nur bis 16 Uhr. Muss dann zu einem Geburtstag.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (5. März 2010)

@berhold: warum Sa oder So? Was sind das für neue Optionen? 

@matze: du bist ein schwertreiter und kein noname, vergiss das nie. 

so und jetzt gehe ich mit G. zum biken. so long


----------



## krokerleguane (5. März 2010)

Hi, 
war die Woche zwei Mal laufen, ging schonmal ganz gut. 
Hab noch nen kleinen "Bikehänger" (komisches mehrdeutiges Wort)
....irgendwie .... ach egal, kann mich grad nur schwer aufraffen.

@matze, komm ruhig zu uns, denn ein...zwei Mal zu viel geschoben im Trail und du musst als Schwertrider in der Gruppe das rosa Trailtütü (wie schreibt man das Wort?) anziehen.
...bei uns passiert dir das nicht.
Grüsse berthold


----------



## Carsten (5. März 2010)

war heute am namenlosen, steinhaufen. HPFStein, OrR, WV, Steintor....alles frei. Unglaublich wieviel fun das macht!

Steintor liegt ein Haufen Mist drin, Woodbridge schaut wieder ganz gut aus


----------



## boss74 (5. März 2010)

Werde nie vergessen, dass ich ein Schwertreiter bin. Aber bei meiner derzeitig fehlenden Routine sag ich es nicht so laut.
Will ja die Schwertreiter in kein schlechtes Licht rücken.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (5. März 2010)

ja geht´s noch war das geil heute. 
nur sonne, trockene trails, bester grip, knirsch wo noch schnee, alles bestens. 
juhu, so kanns weitergehen, morgen, übermorgen, ... und überhaupt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (5. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

würde auch morgen mitkommen, muss aber auch spätestens um 16 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein!! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (5. März 2010)

...von oben, von oben, mit 130, mit 130, von oben, von oben.....
heut bin ich den Advanced von oben gefahren, trotz Höhenangst....man bin ich ein Mann

....tja, irgendwie hab ich es heute doch nicht ausgehalten, und hab Ransom überredet früher Feierabend zu machen....also von 16.15 bis 19.30 ne geile Tour:
Brett angekuckt - FüSi - Kamikaze - H&S - Advanced und NB alles wirklich gefahren....geil geil geil heute.........
...hab ich euch schonmal gesagt, dass ich mein Bike liebe....dass ich mich liebe....dass.....ach egal ich sags euch einfach...:
Ich liebe mein Bike und mich

:......Grüsse ProphetRider

...ps:130 von oben, weil ich ausversehen vergessen hab meine Talas auszufahren., typisch mal wieder.

ps2: Ransom und ich fahren am So wieder um 9.30


----------



## Carsten (5. März 2010)

heute wieder trails rocken war wie Sex nach 6 Monaten "do ist yourself"

ich fahr am So früh mit, Morgen ist erst mal wieder Winter und Sturm angesagt.


----------



## krokerleguane (5. März 2010)

.....genial passende Beschreibung für das Biken heute, Carsten.
...denke für Sonntag können wir uns irgendwo auch vorübergehend irgendwo im Wald vereinigen...(super zweideutig).....je nachdem wie das Wetter und die Verhältnisse sind, werden wir tourlängenundroutenplanmäßig spontan So früh entscheiden.
Grüsse Berthold

....hab ich eigentlich schonmal gesagt, dass ich mein ........


----------



## maiersen (5. März 2010)

Definitiv vom allerfeinsten heute, viel fettes grinsen im Gesicht, Trails super fahrbar und ein genialer Grip, so soll es sein... 
Viel Sonne und alles trocken, das macht Laune. Da freut man sich schon auf die nächste Tour

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dadsi (5. März 2010)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> ja geht´s noch war das geil heute.
> nur sonne, trockene trails, bester grip, knirsch wo noch schnee, alles bestens.
> juhu, so kanns weitergehen, morgen, übermorgen, ... und überhaupt.



und ich depp schaff 60h die Woch
und ich depp warte mein einziges bike
und ich depp kann jetzt gar nix fahren

aber wenn alles klappt dann bin ich ab nächster Woche wieder voll am Start! Habe mir vorgenommen mindestens 2* die Wo. zu fahren und eine Kiste Hefe wegzulassen. 
Und ihr werdet sehen, es geht wieder was

und wenn ich dann fit bin, werde ich bestimmt auch ein Schwertreiter

cu on the trails


PS: wie wäre es denn mit einem season opening ? Nur weil ja alle sowas machen und wir dann einen Heidenspass hätten, weil bei uns immer saison ist ganz unverbindlich mit paar schönen trails und nicht mehr als 983,78hm und nem Abschluss auf 1 (!) Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (5. März 2010)

Sonntag, ist i.O. da habe ich dann auch mal Zeit und werd dabei sein (freu mich schon)


----------



## cimgott (6. März 2010)

season opening ???

wann war die den um???

Wir fahren rund um den Kalender, also ohne Ende kein Anfang!!
Oder???


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. März 2010)

hallo all ihr eisamen herzen da draußen.
wir trefen uns um sa 13:00 am kw-brunnen für eine 3 h ausfahrt.
wär ja auch doof wenn wir das nicht tun würden ...

also, wer bock hat....

grüsse micha


----------



## krokerleguane (6. März 2010)

......also im Moment würde ich das da draussen als nen Blizzard bezeichnen....


----------



## ezkimo (6. März 2010)

jetzt schneit es schon wieder und das nicht wenig grrrrrrrr


----------



## krokerleguane (6. März 2010)

...tja ezkimo, umso mehr freut mich deine feste Zusage für die morgige WinterTour 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. März 2010)

also, wenn ihr endlich fertig seid mit schneeschippen, können wir´s ja angehen.
der frühling hat viele farben, heute halt weiß.
deshalb voller einsatz, jedes spiel gewinnt.

bis gleich m.


----------



## krokerleguane (6. März 2010)

Hi, und wie wars?

Aaaaaalsooooo, Ransom und ich werden (da sich arzmann noch nicht entscheiden kann) morgen um 9.40 am Röthardtparkplatz sein. Wir kommen mit dem Auto, so sind wir flexibler

Falls Schwertrider, X-Rider oder Independent-Biker unterwegs sind und unsere Gegenwart ertragen möchten, einfach Bescheid geben 

Grüsse berthold


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. März 2010)

hallo Berthold, hallo jungs,

jede menge weißes pulver noch und noch, und das für lau.
sind zu dritt durch den tiefschnee pflügt und wurden mit jungfräulichen trails belohnt. haben jeweils die 1. spuren gezogen, sehr nett. 
auch auffahrten gingen ganz gut - auch auf den nicht aktuell geräumten wegen. 

wegen morgen gebe ich ggf. noch bescheid. gehe heute auf eine party, mal sehen wie´s endet.

viel spass  m.


----------



## cimgott (6. März 2010)

Hallo,

habs heute Mittag schon mit Gpunkt ausgemacht, werde morgen um 9:30 am KW-Brunnen sein! Wir werden euch dann wohl am Parkplatz aufgabeln, denke ich !!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (6. März 2010)

komme auch. mal sehen wie ich durch komme. entweder um 9.30 am brunnen oder 9.40 am PPlatz
Freue mich auf dem Powder!


----------



## Gpunkt (7. März 2010)

Guten Morgen, also wenn die Nonames sich um 9.40 oben am Parkplatz treffen und wir uns um 9.30 am KW Brunnen wird es schwierig mit dem Treffen, ich würde vorschlagen Treffpunkt am Freibad dann haben die Nonames schon eine Abfahrt und dann können wir eine schöne Tour gemeinsam machen.

MFG Gpunkt

PS: nur wenn ihr wollt


----------



## krokerleguane (7. März 2010)

Hi, geht klar.
Wir starten dann um 9.40 am RöthardP und fahren zum Freibad ab.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (7. März 2010)

War ne klasse Tour heute
ich glaube die Beste des ganzen Winters

ich hab ein paar Bilder von heute eingestellt





in meiner Gallerie


----------



## maiersen (7. März 2010)

Servus an alle,

man war das genial heute, sicher eine der geilsten Wintertouren. Klasse vor allem endlich mal wieder die Trails wie VWZ , WH usw. zu fahren  "Biker vom anderen Stern Carsten" fährt trotz Schnee / Eis den
Vertical Rock !!! War alles in allem wieder ein lustiger und großer Haufen an Bikern, so macht biken mega fun.
Deshalb freu ich mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit den Jungs !

Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Golem04 (7. März 2010)

Klasse dass ihr mich mitgenommen habt. 
Kann mich nicht erinnern wann ich das letzte mal so viel Spass hatte (wenns auch oft recht einsam war ).   
Eine super Spur hab ihr mir gelegt. Bis zum Viadukt bin ich noch hinterher, dann hab ich mich für den leichteren Heimweg entschieden.
Speziellen Dank an Arzman. 
Grüße an alle, Michael


----------



## arzmann (7. März 2010)

Mann bin total am Arsch ,hat mich heute echt geschlaucht.War trotzdem voll geil ,Golem04 hab mir schon sorgen gemacht gut das du es noch geschafft hast.
Gpunkt komme die Woche vorbei zwecks Treppe.


----------



## krokerleguane (7. März 2010)

Hi Biker des letzten guten Schnees,

ich fand es echt absolut genial, obwohl ich heute 4x den Schnee geküsst hab 

Die letzten Meter zum Auto hab ich mich auch echt gequält, aber was solls echte Männer wollen auch mal leiden 
Von 10.40 bis 13.10 unterwegs läßt sich sehen bei den Bedingungen (vor allem Bergauf, hatte keine so geniale 0 - 160 Absenkung wie zdeneker)
@golem: tapfer mitgehalten, die NoNames sind normaler weise langsamer unterwegs

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## ezkimo (9. März 2010)

brrrrrr, ist das kalt und das um diese Jahreszeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (9. März 2010)

kalt? Wo? war heute 4,5 h Biken, 58 km und 1160 hm....mir war nicht kalt dabei


----------



## ezkimo (9. März 2010)

beim Eis aus der Tiefkühltruhe rausnehmen 

demnächst bekomme ich noch ein Schneekoller

Schneekoller 

Gibt es sowas?


----------



## linusb (10. März 2010)

Servus,

na, hat heute noch keiner die Schwäpo auf Seite 16/Lokales gelesen? Sehr interessant! 

Gruß Linus


----------



## maiersen (10. März 2010)

Doch doch habs schon gelesen, Bild und Beitrag sind spätestens morgen
hier gepostet, je nachdem wie schnell ich es im Geschäft einscannen kann...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## krokerleguane (10. März 2010)

Hi, um was geht es da in der Schwäpo?
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (10. März 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (10. März 2010)

...ich fass es nicht, wie ist das Bild entstanden???
...gerade in diesem Moment des Fotos hab unten, hinter Golem mein Trikot ausgezogen....

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## ezkimo (10. März 2010)

uuuuuund ich war nicht dabei zzzzzzzz


----------



## Carsten (11. März 2010)

Erklärung: Der Manfred ist ein Ex Kollege von mir, ein Rentner. Er hat oft Bilder in der SchwäPo.
Das er in dem Moment dort war ist reiner Zufall. Jedenfalls witzig


----------



## krokerleguane (11. März 2010)

Hi,
eigentlich gut, dass man uns NoNames zufällig nicht auf dem Bild sieht. Somit existieren nur die Schwertreiter nicht mehr, die heißen jetzt ja laut Zeitung: "Carsten-Schymik`s-Mountainbike-Gruppe" 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## schwertrider (11. März 2010)

und carsten ist jetzt namentlich bekannt-der förster freut sich!
hoffentlich verrät er unsere namen nicht wenn sie ihn in beugehaft nehmen.


----------



## Carsten (11. März 2010)

der kennt mich eh
und wir fahren doch nur 3,5 m breite Schotterwege...oder ist auf dem Bild was anderes zu sehen


----------



## maiersen (11. März 2010)

So Jungs, 
nachdem es am Samstag ja so super geil war fahren Berthold, Arzmann und ich am Samstag auf jeden Fall wieder. Abfahrt wieder am Röthard-Parkplatz gegen 13.45 Uhr. Ist vom Rest evtl. wieder jemand unterwegs ? 

Grüße Thomas


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (11. März 2010)

böser schnee, guter schnee, böser schnee, guter schnee, böser schnee, guter schnee, böser schnee, guter schnee, böser schnee, guter schnee, böser schnee, guter schnee, böser schnee, guter schnee, böser schnee, guter schnee, böser schnee, guter schnee, böser schnee, guter schnee, böser schnee, guter schnee, böser schnee, guter schnee, ....
ich mag nicht mehr!!!

was solls, bis samstag also. 
gruss micha


----------



## ezkimo (11. März 2010)

kann es vielleicht also doch sein, dass es so etwas wie einen Schnekoller gibt?

na ja, auf jedenfall gibt es Erkältungen, und ich hab eine muuuuaaaaah...


----------



## Carsten (11. März 2010)

hab ich Euch eigentlich schon gesagt, dass ich 1000 km auf Schnee gefahren bin seit 1.1.?

Aber heute wars viel viel guter Schnee...zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maiersen (11. März 2010)

Dein 1000km-Schnee-Bericht ist klasse Carsten !


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (12. März 2010)

Hoi,

geht heute nachmittag wer mit die trails entjungfern ...
... bevor wieder der carsten kommt und die nächsten 1000 km spuren in die unberührte winterlandschaft zieht?


----------



## maiersen (12. März 2010)

Wann fährst den los ? Meiner einer wäre gleich dabei, ist aber auf
Arbeit und kommt nich allzu früh raus.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (12. März 2010)

maiersen schrieb:


> Wann fährst den los ? Meiner einer wäre gleich dabei, ist aber auf
> Arbeit und kommt nich allzu früh raus.



... dachte spätestens um 13:30 / 14:00 zu starten. 
später geht bei mir heute nicht.
wäre nett wenns klappt ...


----------



## arzmann (12. März 2010)

So so Herr maiersen nix arbeiten,häd scho bock zum biken aber ich halt glaub des Tempo von den Schwertreitern net durch,da brems ich ja wieder alle aus.Grüsse Arzmann


----------



## maiersen (12. März 2010)

@ Arzmann : schwätz ned, natürlich fährst dann mit, hast am Sonntag
auch durchgehalten. Allerdings wird das sauknapp mit der Uhrzeit, bis in
einer Stunde weiss ich mehr.....


----------



## Gpunkt (12. März 2010)

servus, heute pack ich`s nett, wie siehts morgen aus mit biken

MFG Gpunkt


----------



## ezkimo (12. März 2010)

also Männer ich bin ja zuhause da ich eine Erkältung habe und jetzt muss ich muss schon mal fragen und zwar was für Arbeit habt ihr und die damit verbundenen Arbeitszeiten?

Also bitte legt los!


Will auch öfter Biken gehen können


----------



## maiersen (12. März 2010)

Stellst sich eher die Frage was für ne Arbeit du hast Ezkimo wenn du wegen einer Erkältung zu Hause bist 
Soeben zerplatzt mein Traum heute zu biken wie ne Seifenblase, muß noch einiges erledigen, 14 Uhr ist nicht machbar, toll. 
Morgen auf jeden Fall, Arzmann und Berthold sind auch dabei. 
Wie schon erwähnt um 13.45 Uhr am Röthard-Parkplatz. 

Micha dir heute viel Spaß auf dem Trails, bin neidisch !!!

Grüße Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (12. März 2010)

maiersen , denke in jedem Job kann man eine Erkältung bekommen, oder siehst Du das anders


----------



## maiersen (12. März 2010)

Klar, schade, hatte damit gerechnet das du am Samstag dabei bist.


----------



## Golem04 (12. März 2010)

... 13.45 Uhr am Röthard-Parkplatz. 

Das schaff ich. Würde mich gerne wieder abschließen.


----------



## Gpunkt (12. März 2010)

Hallo Golem, warum willst du dich abschließen oder meinst du abschießen oder vieleicht anschließen bis morgen jungs feu mich schon, ich geh jetzt aufn geburtstag und wer mich abschießen.

Gpunkt


----------



## Carsten (12. März 2010)

keine Angst, ich entjungfer Euch dieses Wochenende keine Trails. Ich geh mit Robert auf die Sulzfluh und die Weissplatte ...Juhu!
also da hoch:






und da:






mit den Tourenski versteht sich...dieses mal


----------



## techstar (12. März 2010)

hey,

...scheinst echt halbwegs glück zu haben, carsten.
wetter ist für vorarlberg recht gut vorhergesagt. ok, am sonntag könnten zwischendurch ein paar flocken runterkommen, aber insgesamt ok. und lawinengefahr ist auch im rahmen,

also denn mal viel spaß!

gruß
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (14. März 2010)

Hi, für das leicht schmuddelige Wetter gestern waren ja echt viele Biker gemeinsam am Start.
10 Leute (auch wenn ich immer 11 gezählt hab, wahrscheinlich mich immer 2x).....ist echt ne stolze Zahl für ne "normale" Wintertour.

Diesesmal hab ich den Schnee auch gar nicht geküsst.
....und arzmann hat die korrekte und sinnige Verstauung seiner Protektoren für zukünftige Touren gefunden....nämlich nicht auf dem Rucksack, sondern an den Beinen.
Grüsse Berthold

...für alle die heute Biken, ..Respekt, ich freu mich heut über ne kuschelige Wohnung bei momentan windigen Schneenieselregen in Schwabsberg.


----------



## Carsten (14. März 2010)

in den Bergen war fett Sonne und geilhuriger powder!
hab nen Sonnenbrand...
und fast 3000 hm Aufstieg gemacht
Die Berge im Montafon sind so genial!!!


----------



## maiersen (17. März 2010)

so ich war heute ein paar Stunden biken, Leute es wird Frühling ! Temperaturen sind ja 
schon mal super, aber nicht vergessen in was sich der viele viele Schnee dann verwandelt und
was passiert wenn der gefrorene Boden wieder auftaut. Junge hab ich ausgesehen, vom weissen Lack am Rahmen war nicht mehr viel zu sehen. 

Im Gegensatz zu den letzten Touren ging es diesmal etwas weiter nach hinten. Bin z.B. H&H gefahren, dort liegt keinerlei Schnee mehr und am Stepstone sieht es derzeit so aus :




Leider war dort der Forst ordentlich am wüten, hab mal den oberen Teil geräumt aber unten geht null, liegen die fetten Hölzer drin, keine Chance. 
War mal wieder schön in der Gegend zu biken, freu mich schon wieder tierisch wenns mit den
anderen Jungs zu ner Tour dorthin geht. 

Ach zum Thema Tour, die nächste von Berthold und mir startet am Samstag um 13.45 Uhr wieder am Röthardparkplatz, leider ohne Arzmann, der kann da leider nicht. Wer kann darf sich gerne wieder einklinken. 

Und wer sonst noch biken kann ich bin morgen mittag auch wieder am BB unterwegs. 

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Carsten (17. März 2010)

hast Urlaub?
Ich war heute am VBerg..auch schön
Stepstone hätt ich Dir sagen können, da hab ich ich jetzt schon 3x verheddert
Woodbridge ist unten auch zu
HPFSTein auch

es gibt viel zu tun. Danke fürs anpacken! Wenn alle mit helfen geht´s auch viel schneller, bis alles wieder frei ist


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. März 2010)

So, die Sonne scheint und alle reden vom Frühling .
Ich denke deshalb, ich mach heut mal früher Schluss mit der Arbeit.
Da ich meinen Liegestuhl noch nicht auf den Balkon gepackt habe, werde ich wohl etwas radeln gehen.
Kurzum: Start 15:30 bei mir - falls wer Lust (und Zeit  ) hat.

@maiersen: passt das ev. zusammen?
@gpunkt: ich rechne fest mit dir!
@krokerleguane: testphase läuft ...


----------



## Gpunkt (18. März 2010)

Hallo Micha, ich kanns noch nicht genau sagen ob es mir reicht, ich muß noch einiges wegen wochenende machen, ich melde mich bei dir.

Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## maiersen (18. März 2010)

Servus Micha,
würd es einrichten wenn ich bis in ner Stunde weiss ob Berthold heute auch kann oder nicht weil wir dann früher los müssten. Gebe dann Bescheid. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## maiersen (18. März 2010)

... also Berthold hat sich eben gemeldet, der kann auch !
Wir sind dann um 15.30 Uhr bei Dir für ne kleine Runde Round about 
the BB. 

Bis später


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. März 2010)

@ maiersen: super sache, bring einen foto mit

zeit für eine kleine prophe(t)zeiung

ein totes canyon haucht dem dämmernden propheten leben ein
und erweckt diesen in einem dunklen keller wieder zum leben

kurzentschlossene schrauberhände und hilfreiche namenlose
bringen ihn hervor und rüsten ihn auf für kommende, ruhmreiche taten

dank denen, die das ermöglichten, das ist wie frühling von innen
und dann seht ihn nur an, den propheten, und ihr werdet verstehen


----------



## Carsten (18. März 2010)

die Sonne scheint und ich liege flach. MagenDarmseuche ..ich schaff´s alleine kaum vom Bett aufs Klo.
Unglaublich, wie schnell so ein Körper ein Wrack ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (18. März 2010)

@Berthold: das hier wäre doch was für Dich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451259


----------



## maiersen (18. März 2010)

Tach,
also Micha, Berthold und ich waren heute wieder am BB unterwegs. 
Tour war echt vom feinsten. Trails ne Mischung zwischen fast schon trocken, Matsch und Schnee. Tja der Forst ist echt überall am arbeiten... 
War die erste Tour in der gleich 2 Prophet am Start waren, Micha´s Übergangsbike sieht jedenfalls klasse aus. 

Morgen ist mal Pause angesagt und am Samstag geht´s dann frisch an den Start. 

Grüße Thomas


----------



## krokerleguane (19. März 2010)

Hi alle zusammen,
ja Carsten der Thread (in deinem link) passt zu mir.
Hatte auch echt ein schlechtes Gewissen heute Nacht, da mein Bike ungeputzt im Keller stand (Dämpfer, Gabel und Kette natürlich schon geputzt und gepflegt)

Aaaaber andererseits ist nun auch die Zeit vorbei in der man dem Bike nach der Tour gar nicht angesehen hat was man zusammen geleistet hat:







...endlich wieder Schmodder und Siff.

Hat mich jetzt auch ne Stunde Arbeit gekostet, und jetzt darf es sich noch ein wenig sonnen in herrlicher Frühlingsluft, apropos Frühling: meine Augen brennen: blöde Haselpollen!





...gestern war ne irre Tour irgendwie, Böser Matsch, rutschiger Stein, böser Schnee, ganz böser Schnee, trockener Trail, schmieriger Trail......des Glois bin ich recht holprig runter na ja.....dann hat mein ehemaliges Prophet auch noch seinen größten Sprung seines Lebens gemacht unter Michas Popo....toll jetzt erleb ich dauernd was mein Rahmen alles kann..........ohne mich 
Die Tour hat mich richtig Körner gekostet, auch nachdem ich die Woche schon 2x jeweils 80Min gelaufen bin.

@cimgott was geht wo bist du so, Samstag?
@techstar wie sieht es bei dir so aus?

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (19. März 2010)

Hallo Berthold,

jo bin Samstag wieder am Start!!
Wenns nicht grad volle Kanne pisst!

Bis Morgen !!


----------



## techstar (19. März 2010)

hi berthold,

danke für die nachfrage! 
hätt schon mal wieder voll bock.
wenn ich allerdings den wetterbericht ansehe, dann bin ich froh, dass mein radl gerade eh schon so aussieht wie deins auf dem ersten foto 

wann seid ihr denn wo? wie weiter unten (bzw. oben) geschrieben um 13:45 am röthard-parkplatz? schätze mal, ich starte aus zeitgründen wenn dann von da. muss morgens erst mal ins städtchen usw.

werds wohl so handhaben wie martin - so lang es nicht volle pisst, bin ich dabei.

gruß
andi

PS: carsten, wieder fit? wo bleiben denn die best-off pics der skitour?
das dauert doch sonst nicht so lang


----------



## Carsten (19. März 2010)

ich kann mich erst mal abmelden. Bin heute beim Skifahren abgestürzt und hab mir die Schulter ausgekugelt. Zum Glück nix gebrochen oder gerissen. Trotzdem Rucksackverband und die letzten 32 Punkte bis 1000 Punkte beim Winterpokal kann ich wohl auf der Rolle radeln...oder auf Schotterweg.
Egal, morgen gibts eh regen.
Irgendwie hab ich grad ne Pechsträne. 
Mit einer Hand tippen ist shit


----------



## Carsten (19. März 2010)

bilder und Bericht gibts auf meiner HP


----------



## techstar (19. März 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> bilder und Bericht gibts auf meiner HP



hehe, den satz hast du vermutlich immer in der zwischenablage und musst ihn somit nicht mühsam einhändig tippen 

spaß beiseite, was machsch denn für sacha?
wie abgestürzt? bei dem schweren schnee experimente gewagt?
dann hoffen wir mal, du kannst deine trans tirol wie geplant durchziehen.
gute besserung!

jedenfalls ein guter bericht und einige nette pics, die man sogar noch genießen kann, obwohl man dieses weiße etwas eigentlich nimmer sehen mag 

gruß
andi


----------



## Carsten (19. März 2010)

Wird schon wieder. Mo früh gehts wieder aufs Bike. Zähne zusammen beißen und weiter gehts.
Hier noch mein Lieblingsbild vom letzten Sonntag:







Hätte Euch gerne meine Rhöntgen Bilder von heute Mittag gezeigt. Sehr beeindruckend, hab sie aber nicht bekommen :-(
vielleicht hat Zdenek was zu dem Thema auf Lager?
Gute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zdeneker (20. März 2010)

Was machst denn Du am Freitag schon wieder auf Skiern?

Sitze zwar gerade an der Quelle in unserer Noraufnahme, aber für Bildmaterial ist unsere multimediale Ausstattung hier leider zu mau... alles weiter dann privat

Unter den Vorraussetzung ist der Termin am 1. April für die Transalp Tirol ja sehr optimistisch...

Werd mich am Wochenende auch mal wieder sehen lassen, wenns nicht zu arg pisst.

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung 

Grüsse,

Zdenek


----------



## cimgott (20. März 2010)

Oh Carsten, was machste denn !!

Da war sicher so ein verlockendes Verbotsschild, richtig???

Na egal, erstmal gute Besserung und kuriere das mal richtig aus, sonst hängt dir das ewig nach !!! Gesch... auf ein paar Wochen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (20. März 2010)

hab mein Foto gerade im web gefunden:






und so schaut das heil aus:


----------



## krokerleguane (20. März 2010)

Hi, 
@Carsten, siehst, wärst du mit dem Bike dort gewesen hättest du bremsen können

Ransom und ich starten um 13.45 am Röthardtparkplatz, so wie es aussieht wird das Wetter passen.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (20. März 2010)

Hi all,
nette Tour und der volle Frühling (meine Augen brennen auch schon wieder)
Toll mein erster Sturz am NB, aber glimpflich , irgendwie doch schmierig schwierig....ich liebe meine Protektoren.
Grüsse an alle Biker des heutigen Tages.
Berthold


----------



## techstar (20. März 2010)

Von mir auch danke an alle für die schöne Tour! 
Frühlingserwachen pur und super Timing mit dem Regen.

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke:





Mit Händchenhalten gehts 
(Mein Verweigerer an dieser Stelle wird verschwiegen *g*)













Bis bald, Gruß
Andi
--- Außenstelle HDH ---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss74 (20. März 2010)

Wer fährt Sonntag morgen denn? 9.30 Uhr Kurbelwellenbrunnen?


----------



## krokerleguane (21. März 2010)

Hi, 
angesichts des schmuddeligen Wetters heute früh, bin ich froh, dass ich gestern ne angenehme Frühlingstour hatte.
@Andi, du bist als Tourfotograph eingestellt, ...:tolle Bilder
@cimgott, wie war die Tiefkühlkost, Ransom und ich haben uns an den Ofenschnitzeln, Kartoffelsalat und so von Christine, total überfressen...die Tafel Schokolade zum magenberuhigen danach hat mir auch nicht mehr geholfen 

Grüsse Berthold, ach so langsam sprießen blaue Flecke an meinem Körper von meinem Abflieger gestern.


----------



## cimgott (21. März 2010)

Hallo Berthold,

das Singleleben ist hart, beim Blick in's Tiefkühlfach zeigte sich nur die blanke weiße Rückwand!!

Aber gut dass wir Biken waren, sonst wäre ich zur Gartenarbeit genötigt worden. Sieht jetzt richtig gut aus hinterm Haus alles sauber abgeholzt, ich hätte da wahrscheinlich eh nur gestört 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Chucknorman (21. März 2010)

Hey, ich lese schon ne Zeit lang in diesem Thread mit und wollte euch mal Fragen, ob man sich euch eventuell mal zu einer Ausfahrt anschließen könnte. Komme aus Röhlingen und fahr regelmäßig Mountainbike. Kann allerdings wegen Mittagschule, Fußball, Füherschein, Ferienjob nur bedingt mitfahren.
LG Heiko


----------



## arzmann (21. März 2010)

Frust , Verzweiflung Gabel hee ahhhhhhrrrrrr,naja abends dann bei UNDERTOW frustsaufen Koepf


----------



## krokerleguane (21. März 2010)

Hi,
@Chucknorman, einfach mal auftauchen , Tourtermine + Treffpunkte werden ja immer 1-2 Tage vorher hier bekanntgegeben.
@arzmann, das war mal ne Pechtour für dich...erst die Absenkung der Gabel, dann nen Schleicher, und später auch noch Druckpunktverlust der HR Bremse......

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (21. März 2010)

shit. Warum sagt mir keiner, das Undertow spielt?
hätte zwar nix pogen können gestern, aber allemal besser als vor der glotze abhängen

war heute auf dem Bike:einarmig, mit kinderhänger und bei wind und regen...aber 1000% besser als auf der Rolle rumwimmern

ach so, Harald hat seie Wewsite erneuert: www.summitride.com
für Alpenvrossplaner: http://www.via-migra.de/

und: im ostalb touren-thread vorbei schauen. Ich habe mindestens 2 Gründe für einen Besuch in Heubach entdeckt


----------



## Sanchopancho (21. März 2010)

lol, tut mir leid, beide vergeben. Es gibt aber auch noch andere Gründe nach Heubach mit´m Bike zu kommen.


----------



## krokerleguane (21. März 2010)

Hi, 
@Carsten, mit solchen Andeutungen hier hast du nie ne Chance ein NoName zu werden....
...bei uns sieht es so aus:


......ein Mann, ein Bike, ein Trail........ 


Grüsse Pale Rider Prophet.......passt zu meinen Waden


----------



## krokerleguane (22. März 2010)

Hi,
wenn alles klappt werden zwei kraftvoll anmutende durchtrainierte furchtlose hübsch gekleidete Biker morgen am BB so gegen 16.30 - 16.45 auftauchen.......
....ja gell gleich erkannt wen ich meine:......Ransom und ich

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (22. März 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> zwei kraftvoll anmutende durchtrainierte furchtlose hübsch gekleidete Biker ...Ransom und ich



...


----------



## arzmann (22. März 2010)

wie hübsch gekleidet tanga oder so


----------



## krokerleguane (22. März 2010)

......wie definierst du für dich hübsch gekleidete Männer ????....mit Tanga auf dem Bike....oh...oh...das besorgt mich dann doch etwas....

[email protected], die Beschreibung sagt dir natürlich erstmal nicht viel, aber das liegt daran, dass du uns schon lange nicht mehr auf dem Bike live gesehen hast, da hat sich körpertechnisch einiges getan........A und H Körperform ist absolut out....V-Form rules 

...und mit dem Body müssen wir nicht nach Mädels in anderen Threads schauen....wir haben genug kreischende Mädels und Frauen am Wegesrand, die uns zujubeln, mit Stofftieren und Kleidungsstücken bewerfen......

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (22. März 2010)

So schauts doch aus, dass ganze unterstreich ich voll und ganz. 
Und um weiter an der V-Form zu arbeiten geht´s morgen erstmal wieder
den BB rocken, gibt´s was besseres bei den Wetteraussichten... ?

Freu mich schon

Sportliche Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Sanchopancho (22. März 2010)

Hallöle, 
hab schonmal einen Termin für alle nobraker, nonamer, und alle anderen Ostälbler.

Am Samstag den 1.Mai ist bei uns in Heubach die offizielle Northshore Einweihung. Für Getränke ,Essen und Mukke ist gesorgt, ihr müsst nur gute Laune und eure Bikes mitbringen. (ihr könnt natürlich auch ohne Bikes vorbeischauen).

Dresscode ist nicht erforderlich, Kroker darf auch gerne im Tanga kommen.


----------



## krokerleguane (22. März 2010)

Hi,
@Sanchopancho, tja eigentlich, führen wir am 1.Mai immer ne NoNames-Ausfahrt durch mit anschließender NachGeburtstagsfeier von mir (bei mir).....aber eigentlich könnten wir ja ne Tour planen die bei euch vorbeiführt und wir bei euch nen längeren Zwischenstopp einlegen.
...mal sehen, ich wäre nicht abgeneigt....

.....muss dann aber erstmal meine ganzen Stringtangas waschen, seit meiner letzen V-Form hatte ich sie als Ritzelpacketputzhilfe mißbraucht, da man mit den Schnüren so gut zwischenreinkommt...

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Sanchopancho (22. März 2010)

Tanga ist sehr vielfältig einsetzbar als Ritzelpacketputzhilfe sowie als Ritzenputzhilfe.

das wäre ja dann die optimale Tour für euch. Am besten Licht mit einpacken es könnte später werden.


----------



## maiersen (22. März 2010)

.....muss dann aber erstmal meine ganzen Stringtangas waschen, seit meiner letzen V-Form hatte ich sie als Ritzelpacketputzhilfe mißbraucht, da man mit den Schnüren so gut zwischenreinkommt...

Grüsse Berthold[/quote]

Ob ich mit diesem Menschen morgen wirklich biken gehen will.......


----------



## Carsten (22. März 2010)

äh, Ihr habt da was falsch verstanden. Ich meinte die Northshores und den Downhill, warum sollten die vergeben sein?
Und an der großen Scheuer gibt´s noch ne S4 oder S5, die ich noch knacken muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (22. März 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> ......V-Form rules
> 
> ...und mit dem Body müssen wir nicht nach Mädels in anderen Threads schauen....wir haben genug kreischende Mädels und Frauen am Wegesrand, die uns zujubeln, mit Stofftieren und Kleidungsstücken bewerfen......






oje wo führt das nur hin...


----------



## Sanchopancho (22. März 2010)

@ carsten. Große Scheuer is wirklich heftig, die mögliche Spur da runter is ziemlich schmal, den regulären Weg da runter is zu eng für´s Bike, aber wenn du das machst bitte filmen und an mich senden. Dieses Unternehmen, aber bitte nicht an einem WE.
Komisch auf den Bildern sieht man aber gar nix vom DH oder NS  

Hier noch ein paar Apetizer, ich versprech euch auch, daß dieses komische weiße Zeug dann vollends weg ist.


----------



## cimgott (22. März 2010)

sieht schon gut aus, was Ihr gebaut habt !

@Berthold,

Andi und ich werden morgen auch am BB sein, aber wir starten erst so 17:30 Uhr hier bei mir und sind sicher erst nach 18 Uhr oben.

Ich kann ja mal anfunken wenn wir bei der Anfahrt sind !!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (23. März 2010)

Hi zusammen, 
waooooooww unser erster NightRide . Gestartet um 16.45 in Schwabsberg mit dem Bike, mal wieder seit langem ne PatrizIlg-Auffahrt gemacht, irgendwie immer noch ganz schön steil.
Popolupfer-H&S-Advanced-H&S-BS und dann wieder nach Schwabsberg zurück......3h 45min unterwegs und gut gedrückt ...gell Ransom

Beim H&S hab ich dreimal den unteren Baum festgehalten und erst später beim zweitenmal am H&S hab ich es dann geschafft ohne festhalten oder Bein runter.....Advanced war schwierig schmierig oh, oh....Ransom und ich habens geschafft war aber nicht ohne...

Klasse war die "Vereinigung" mit den zwei Independent Jungs techstar und cimgott . Macht echt Laune mit euch zwei 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (23. März 2010)

War der Hammer heute, Nightride ist ne geile Sache ! Die Trailauswahl war sicher auch wieder vom feinsten aber Advance war schon gut schmierig, hat ja aber geklappt. Was die Fahrzeit anbelangt, ja die war nicht ohne und auf dem Heimweg haben wir nochmals richtig Gas gegeben. Mit cimgott und techstar war´s echt mal wieder ne total spassige Truppe die am Start war, hab aber schon blöd geschaut als die plötzlich mitten im Trail ein Bier aus dem Rucksack zaubern 
So macht biken Spaß, hoffe auf baldige Wiederholung und auf ein paar
nette Actionbilder von Andi !

Bis zum nächsten Ride

Sportliche Grüße
Thomas


----------



## techstar (23. März 2010)

Hey,

kann nur bestätigen was Thomas & Berthold geschrieben haben.
War echt super spaßig! 
Und die beiden NoNames sind mal richtig gut gefahren heute, alle Achtung!

Hehe, wie gut dass ihr jetzt auf den Nightride-Geschmack gekommen seid - so direkt vor der Uhrumstellung 

Oh je, das mit den Actionbildern muss leider erst noch etwas perfektioniert werden. Na zum Glück hat ja Martin die entsprechende Ausrüstung.
Aber ein paar Eindrücke will ich euch nicht vorenthalten.

Greetz
Andi

Nightride-Stimmung:




Auffahrt zum BB in den letzten Sonnenstrahlen:




Berthold aktiviert seine Twin ION-Laser (oder warens IXON-Laser?  )




Martin am H&S:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arzmann (24. März 2010)

Toll und ich hab überall Baustelle


----------



## techstar (24. März 2010)

Hi Markus,

an was fehlts außer der Gabel?
Du hast doch noch die alte Doppelbrücke...mach halt die vorübergehend ran. 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## arzmann (24. März 2010)

Gerade fertig geworden mit Gabelranschrauben ,Baustelle auch bei der Arbeit der lange Winter rächt sich jetzt bei mir.Gruß Arzmann


----------



## krokerleguane (24. März 2010)

Hi, 
hmmm ich glaub ich muss morgen nochmal biken....das letzte Mal relativ trockene Trails erleben vor dem nassen Wochenende.

Ransom probiert auch rechtzeitig aus dem Geschäft zu kommen.
Uhrzeit steht noch in den Sternen, ich könnte ab 16.00......
Wie siehts bei euch aus mit Morgen könnte da wer und zu welcher Uhrzeit?

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Gpunkt (25. März 2010)

Hy, wo Braunenberg oder bei euch
gruß Gpunkt


----------



## krokerleguane (25. März 2010)

Hi, komm grad zur Tür rein.......
BB natürlich, bei uns können wir dann wieder fahren wenn wir über 60 sind 

...und fährt heut jemand 17.00 ..... 17.30......????
Grüsse berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (25. März 2010)

Hi....ich werd einfach mal um 16.00 Richtung BB starten, werd mich vorne aufhalten, wer will kann sich ja melden.
01776426122

Grüsse berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (25. März 2010)

Hi zusammen, 
kleiner Tourbericht:
Nach WA gedrückt, Hitze...Sommer....einfach super.....mit Micha und Gpunkt hoch, Ransom aufgegabelt und dann am AT noch drei Biker getroffen....zusammen weiter...zum Teil wieder getrennt....
Micha und Gpunkt haben uns dann noch gezeigt wie man am BS auch den Chickenway umfahren kann (den wir anderen nahmen)

Ransom und ich haben uns dann von den anderen getrennt, ich wollte mich etwas schonen (ok, meine Schenkel platzten schon den letzten Berg hoch)

Lustigerweise sag ich dann zu Ransom, dass ich des Glois heut nicht fahr, da ich schon letztes Mal unsauber runter bin. Am Verweigerer angekommen treffen wir oben am Glois Stereo Ralf und Canyon Christoph (die zwei Biker von vorher)
Ok, dann fahren wir halt doch`s Glois....und prompt fahr ich wieder unsauber zu weit rechts und das wär fast schief gegangen (so wie bei dir Arzmann damals)...ich hab mich gerade noch gefangen.

Vielleicht sollte ich mich einfach mehr konzentrieren und ab und an auch nen Trail den ich schon gefahren bin näher anschauen zwecks Linie und so, die hab ich gerade am Glois net. 
Ransom nächstes Mal fahr ich dir hinterher.

Dann mit Ralf und Chris noch umhergefahren...Popolupfer, H&S und Dschungeltrail.
Heim hab ich dann auch noch gedrückt, ging komischerweise

Sommertour mit staubtrockenen Trailbedingungen von 15.40 - 19.40...und dann ohne zu frieren und ohne Jacke heimgefahren 

Lieblingstrail aktuell: H&S (weil er irgendwie knifflig ist, aber nicht zu gefährlich)

Grüsse Berthold, den seine Gabel heute mal wieder gerettet hat


----------



## Carsten (25. März 2010)

coole Sache. Ihr levelt echt auf.
Hab mir heute 60 min Schotter gegeben. Unglaublich, dass das für 95% aller Leute, die ein MTB fahren Alles sein soll?
Aber Schulter wird stündlich besser...ich kann auch schon wieder mit Messer UND Gabel essen


----------



## maiersen (25. März 2010)

So, ich bin auch wieder zu Hause. War noch bisschen länger unterwegs. Traumwetter heute, richtige Sommerbedingungen, alles total trocken. H&S, Dschungel, AT, BS, Popolupfer, klasse. Ja Berthold am Glois hab ich mir kurz Sorgen um dich gemacht, dafür bist den H&S sauber gefahren. Als der Rest heim ist bin ich nochmals alleine hoch bis zum Naturfreundehaus und dann rüber zum Zick-Zack. War das geil, oben angekommen erst gemerkt wie dunkel es schon war, am Advance Licht montiert und dann im fast dunkeln mit umsetzen (klappt endlich)runter, Endstück vom Kamikaze mitgenommen und mit fettem Grinsen zum Röthardparkplatz  Die beste Idee des Tages heute aufs Rad zu sitzen, auch wenn ich leider mit dem Auto hinterhetzen musste. Mußte aber sein, so genial wie es heute war 

Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (25. März 2010)

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

war echt ne schöne und lehrreiche Runde. Vielen Dank nochmal für die Tipps ! Echt hilfreich - werd ich jetzt die Tage verstärkt darauf achten.


----------



## krokerleguane (26. März 2010)

Hi Christoph, dabei hatten wir nur an uns gedacht, wir wollten verhíndern, dass die Trails durch Hinterradbremser zerstört werden 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (26. März 2010)

Ok, passt !

PS: Ich hab heute sogar Schwabsberg auf der Landkarte gefunden ....


----------



## arzmann (26. März 2010)

hi Jungs wie schauts morgen aus ,muss leider morgens arbeiten aber nachmittag müsste klappen hoffe ich ,ihr ständig fahrenden .Jetzt erst mal ein paar Coroner LPs aufnrechner knalla und Bier saufa


----------



## techstar (27. März 2010)

arzmann schrieb:


> hi Jungs wie schauts morgen aus ,muss leider morgens arbeiten aber nachmittag müsste klappen hoffe ich ,ihr ständig fahrenden .Jetzt erst mal ein paar Coroner LPs aufnrechner knalla und Bier saufa



Hey,

wir fahren wohl von HDH aus. Je nachdem wie weit wir kommen, pinkeln wir vielleicht auch etwas in euren Pool 

Allerdings sind die Wetterprognosen alles andere als erfreulich. heute Nachmittag solls ordentlich runterpissen. Kann (will) man sich bei dem schönen Sonnenschein gerade gar nicht vorstellen.

Wir radeln schon auch bei Regen, nur gehen die schweren Trails dann eh net. in dem Fall wirds evtl. auf ne verlängerte Pause aufm Vomaberg und ne abgekürzte Runde rauslaufen.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## krokerleguane (27. März 2010)

Hi,
ich fahre morgen 9.30 oder 10.00 aber auch nur wenn das Wetter mich einläd. 
Ansonsten eher Mo nach Feierabend (Ransom?), Montag soll eher ein regenfreier Tag werden.

Ich freu mich einfach darüber den Donnerstag Abend genutzt zu haben, denn so trocken werden die Trails jetzt lange nicht mehr sein.
.....bald kommen die Osterferien..... = ZzB = Zeit zum Biken

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (28. März 2010)

....tja das Wetter hat entschieden.
Bikefreies Wochenende.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (28. März 2010)

tja Mist und gestern hatte die Faulheit gesiegt bei mir!!

Somit auch bikefreies Wo !!

@Arzmann
was macht die Gabel, schon wieder da ??


----------



## Carsten (28. März 2010)

hab meine 1000 Ounkte beim Winterpokal beisammen, bin unter den ersten 100.
Die Schulter sollte auch noch geschont werden.
Kein Grund also, bei dem Wetter das Haus zu verlassen.
Freue mich über Neuschnee in den Bergen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (28. März 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> ....tja das Wetter hat entschieden.
> Bikefreies Wochenende.
> Grüsse Berthold



gestern nachmittag war richtig lohnenswert. trails ziemlich trocken, meist sonne und wärmer als gedacht. sind nahe GH runter wie an dreikönig sowie wasserhäusle und redS. tja und dann hoch aufn vomaberg zum bierchen trinken. da wars dann leider schon nach 17:00 und die regenfront unabwendbar im annähern. d.h. unsern letzten trail des tages (zz) und die komplette rückfahrt nach hdh im strömenden regen hinter uns gebracht.

wären wir früher gestartet, dann wär auch der abschluss perfekt gewesen.

gruß
andi


----------



## freeridefritz (28. März 2010)

Soo, doch noch die Hausrunde gemacht und dem Regen getrotzt. BB-Trails insgesamt schön matschig und rutschtig. Hab ich die falschen Schlappen drauf ? Fat Albert vorne waren ruck zuck zugesaut und ich hatte zeitweise keinen Grip mehr bergab. Ende vom Dschungel hats mich dann auch gelegt (am Steilstück), Vorderrad ist weggerutscht. Dann nochmal zu Strafe die Bobbahn hoch, immer noch ungläubig den H&S runtergeschaut und verweigert, dann nochmal rüber zum Villa-Trail. Dort am Ende ebenfalls Vorderrad zugeschmiert und weggerutscht  
Daheim angekommen erstmal im Regen bike am Kocher geputzt, die kopfschüttlenden Nachbarn ignoriert und dann wieder sämtliche Klamotten in die Wäsche geben müssen.

Wie war das mit den zig verschiedenen Begriffen für Schnee ? Führe jetzt einfach mal ein paar versch. Bergriffe für Matsch ein: Flüssig-Matsch, Fast-Fester-Matsch, Indieaugenspritzmatsch und ImGesichtklebenbleibmatsch, Waldlaubmatsch oder lehmiger Trailmatsch, Profilzuschmiermatsch, Bremsenversagermatsch, Vorderradblockierundrutschmatsch, Schaltungdichtmachmatsch, Wurzelpassagennochglitschigermachendermatsch, Rechterfahrbahnrandmatsch (schmeckt momentan noch salzig), Graswiesenmatsch, Ackermatsch ....

tja, heute ca. alles davon erlebt und versucht zu kategorisieren. Ach, die besten Gedanken kommen einem halt immer beim Biken.

...jetzt hör ich aber mal auf, sonst haltet ihr mich noch für Berthold 2. 

Ride on !


----------



## krokerleguane (29. März 2010)

....gibt Schlimmeres:......NacktschneckenmatschimGesicht, oder MatschmitverdautemFrolicamRahmenundGabel.

Ransom und ich werden um 17.00 so Richtung Matschtour am BB starten, wir werden uns nur vorne aufhalten Königsweg, PI-Weg, FT und so.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Sanchopancho (29. März 2010)

kleiner ZWischenruf:

Anmeldung bei BIke the Rock läuft schon auf Hochtouren, wenn jemand beim Hobby DH starten will, am besten sofort anmelden.


----------



## Carsten (29. März 2010)

Servus

während Ihr hier im Schlamm rum grabt, starte ich am Do früh zur Ski Transalp Tirol.





Unsere Sponsoren haben und mächtig feines Material geschickt. Hier an dieser Stelle ein erstes Dankeschön!

Ihr könnt die Tour unter den folgenden Links live mitverfolgen:

http://wwwappiat.wordpress.com/2010/03/28/ski-transalp
http://freizeitalpin.com/
http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/

vielleicht erbarmt sich ja mal einer von Euch hier ein aktuelles Bild zu posten. Danke


----------



## krokerleguane (29. März 2010)

Hi, 

waaaaaooooowwww, so ne Tour mit Ransom nachdem ich heut schon dachte, dass ich im Regen versinken werde.....von wegen; .......... sonnige Feierabendtour von 16.40  bis 20.30.
Waren erst vorne über Westhausen unterwegs und später BB vorne.
FT hat mich heute ziemlich gefordert, hat aber geklappt.

Schaut mal: 





..und hier noch das Abschlussbild: Vollmond überm Bucher Stausee





Ok, nur Handy, aber egal, denn in echt war es genial.

Grüsse auch an Freeridefritz


Grüsse Berthold, hab ich euch heute eigentlich schon gesagt, dass ich mein Fox-Fahrwerk liebe.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maiersen (29. März 2010)

Ja hallo was war den das heute für ne Hammer Tour ! Hätte doch keiner gedacht nachdem was heute tagsüber wettertechnisch los war. Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen mitgenommen und knapp 4 Stunden das Bike durch die Gegend gedrückt, natürlich Trailtechnisch heute nicht so viel gemacht bei den Verhältnissen, aber FS war der Hit, hat aber geklappt. Shit das ich keinen Foto mit hatte, die Handybilder verraten aber auch ein wenig was von dem heute erlebten. Nach dem nicht so erfolgreichen WE war das heute ein spitzen Ausgleich. 

In diesem Sinne bis demnächst

Thomas


----------



## techstar (31. März 2010)

...klingt ja echt gut!

Martin und ich waren gestern Abend am BB.
Sonnenseitig abgetrocknet - perfekt! Todes-Cumulunimbus-Superzelle ist komplett an uns vorbeigezogen 

H&S ging gut, bin ihn dieses Mal fast fehlerfrei gefahren, lediglich die letzten 2 Meter ausversehen grade runter 
Außerdem noch Dschungel, FS, Brett nach Schlüsselstelle usw.
BTW: Hasenzaun am Brett wurde demontiert. Nicht dass es jemand erst entdeckt, wenns zu spät ist 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (31. März 2010)

info zum brett: 
hasenzaun war locker und hatte sich in ungünstigsten moment am bike verhängt, 
was dem verfasser einen unguten frontalen abgang samt brett und zaun bescherte. 
brett wurde inzwischen wieder barrierefrei (ohne zaun) fahrbar hergerichtet.
 aber: slippery when wet.


----------



## boss74 (31. März 2010)

Hallo,

würde heute abend meinen südafrikanischen Spielgefährten ausführen.

Jemand Lust mit einem Schwertreiter und seinem Kafferbike eine kleine Runde zu drehen?

Würde so ca 18 Uhr in WA los ziehen


----------



## krokerleguane (31. März 2010)

Hi, Ransom und ich machen spontan um 17.45 ne kleine Wellness-Tour vorne am BB.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## boss74 (31. März 2010)

schaffe es heute doch nicht. musste noch zum Chef. Bike morgen abend mit Micha


----------



## freeridefritz (31. März 2010)

Ralf und ich sind heute auch mal wieder unterwegs ... wellness wär für mich auch ganz gut, war gestern in Muenchen und hab die Isartrails unsicher gemacht (n paar Bilder folgen). Zu Beginn eher low und ich dachte shcon ich komm nicht auf meine Kosten, dann nen local getroffen (Gruß an Robert, falls du hier mitliest), der mir dann auf der restlichen Strecke bis nach Schäftlarn und zurück nach München noch ordentlich eingeheitzt hat !

Geile Tour !


----------



## freeridefritz (31. März 2010)

Bzgl. Isartrails : ganz nett für ne Feierabendrunde, Einstieg direkt in der Stadt, innerhalb von ein paar Minuten ist man dann in der Natur. Zu den Trails selbst: man kann es durchaus auf ein paar Höhenmater bringen, wenn man die richtigen Wege kennt, ansonsten läuft das ganze eher schön flowig in der Horizontalen ab. Man berücksichtige trotzdem die sogenannten  Schiebestrecken, die aber nichts mit der unüberwindbaren Steilheit zu tun haben, sondern wohl eher mit Naturschutz (obwohl ausgerechnet da schöne Holzbrettltrails sind, dh. dort macht man eigentlich viel weniger kaputt als auf "normalen" Singletrails. Noch mehr Bilder im Album...

Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## krokerleguane (31. März 2010)

Hi zusammen, wir sind dann doch wieder 3h unterwegs gewesen (17.40 - 20.40) Tempo war aber gemäßigt mir steckte auch noch die Tour von vorgestern in den Knochen.
Parcour - Verweigerer - Advanced und H&S, war alles verdammt trocken  Bike wurde nur staubig 
Gefühlte Temperatur -5°C, war echt extrem frisch.

Ransom und ich werden wohl am Freitag ne längere Tour machen ~10.00 - 15.00, morgen ist Ruhetag

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (31. März 2010)

Ralf und ich waren heute mal Richtung UK unterwegs, muss ja nicht immer BB sein... Wellness-Tour vom Feinsten  ! 

Gruß an die Nonames !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (1. April 2010)

Hi, 
@Ransom morgen wird es schönes Wetter geben 
Meine gerade Stylo-Stütze ist da und verbaut
Bremsbeläge hinten sind gewechselt und eingebremst

...ja dann kann es morgen losgehen
Grüsse Berthold

....ach ja hab die Stütze versenkt getestet ...Hinterradbremse nun unnötig, jetzt brauch ich hinten wirklich ne StringBikeShort, denn dann kann ich mit nem festen Druck meiner Pobacken das Hinterrad zum Stehen bringen wenn ich hinter den Sattel geh.


----------



## boss74 (1. April 2010)

berthold was ist eine stylo stütze?


----------



## krokerleguane (1. April 2010)

Hi, 
...nix Besonderes 

Ist ne gerade Sattelstütze mit 400mm Länge die oben nach hinten gekröpft ist, somit erspar ich mir meine nach hinten abgewinkelte Thomson und kann ganz versenken.

Truvativ stylo team post 27,2  400mm

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (1. April 2010)

Wenn ihr noch jemanden mitnehmen wollt, ich würd mich freiwillig melden !!


----------



## krokerleguane (1. April 2010)

Hi cimgott,
um 11.00 am Mast oben ? oder um 10.20 in Baiershofen am stinkenden Schweinestall?

Grüsse berthold


----------



## cimgott (1. April 2010)

Dann lieber am Mast 

Bis morgen dann !


----------



## maiersen (1. April 2010)

@Berthold
hättest eher Christbaum-Sammelstelle schreiben müssen, wäre einladender gewesen


----------



## Gpunkt (2. April 2010)

Hallo, wir sind um 9.30 am Kurbelwellenbrunnen, treffen dann um 11.00 auf die Nonames, seid ihr eigentlich nur noch zwei Nonames von dem rest hört und liest man nichts mehr.

Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## krokerleguane (2. April 2010)

Hi zusammen ,

10.00 bis 15.50......schöne Tour endlich mal wieder weiter hinten raus.
Das FeierabendFeiertagsdanachbier hat köstlich geschmeckt

Nachher ess ich noch 43 Fischstäbchen und dann bin ich total zufrieden.

Nochmal Dank an Gpunkt und zdeneker für Trailshow am OtR 

Grüsse berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arzmann (2. April 2010)

das nächste mal FROLIC mitnehmen


----------



## krokerleguane (3. April 2010)

...tja mal wieder ne echt nervige Sache mit nem Hundehalter erlebt, ....nicht angeleinter Hund, der seinem "Herrchen" nicht folgt, voll super....nix Frolic, ich denk da eher an Pfefferspray.

So gesehen echt ne erlebnisreiche Tour.....Zdenker,Gpunkt,arzmann un der morsche Baum 
@arzmann und ezkimo, ihr habt am Schluss eindeutig dann doch noch den richtig anstrengenden Heimweg gewählt, wir waren lange vor euch am Parkplatz

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (4. April 2010)

Servus Jungs

die Quälerei hat ein Ende.






Wie mussten die Tour wetterbedingt abbrechen und ins Stubaital abfahren.

Als Trost gibt es hier alle Bilder von der Tour zu sehen

Livebericht wird gerade vervollständigt: www.freizeitalpin.com


----------



## krokerleguane (4. April 2010)

Hi zusammen,

Frohe Ostern 

@ Carsten du solltest dir aus zwei alten Tennisschlägern und Kabelbindern so Schneeschuhe basteln, dann würd es gehn......

Wer fährt morgen um 10.00 ne kleine Tour ~ 3h ?...wenn das Wetter einigermaßen geht hätt ich Lust.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## schwertrider (4. April 2010)

morgen 930 brunnen


----------



## Carsten (4. April 2010)

keine Ahnung ob´s meiner Schulter gut tut, aber bei Sonne werde ichs mal probieren zu kommen. Abbrechen kann ich denn immer noch

hier noch was aus dem Eis:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (4. April 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Frohe Ostern
> 
> ...



Hi, wäre auch dabei ...


----------



## krokerleguane (4. April 2010)

Hi, so wie es aussieht, starten wir schon um 9.00 in Schwabsberg und fahren über Westhausen/Reichenbach hoch.
Am BB sind wir wohl erst so ab ~ 10.30 unterwegs.
Grüsse Berthold
01776426122


----------



## cimgott (4. April 2010)

Ich werd dann mal versuchen am Brunnen auf zu kreuzen, aber wartet nicht auf mich, kann nicht garantieren dass der Wecker mich morgen rausreißt 

@Berthold
ich denke wir werden uns sehen !


----------



## arzmann (5. April 2010)

Komme gleich grüße Arzmann


----------



## Carsten (5. April 2010)

na, auch naß geworden?


----------



## krokerleguane (5. April 2010)

Hi,
tja das war ne richtige AllWetterTour.

Starkregen, normaler Graupel und Monstergraupel zwischendurch mal 1 Minute Sonne.

Trotzdem richtig Laune gemacht von 9.00  13.00.

Wo waren die Wasseralfinger/Aalener?

Trotz Nässe und Kälte:




 Das Weiße auf dem Trail ist Graupel.




Wir waren von Reichbach kommend am PI Weg , Loch, Popolupfer, AT, KrokodilRücken, Parcour, Verweigerer.

Das OsterMontagnachderTourBier war wieder bsonders fein

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## zdeneker (5. April 2010)

Hab` Heute den Regen und Graupel nur auf meinem Schlafzimmerfenster mitbekommen... und mich wieder umgedreht... Die nächsten Tage gibts Sonne und ich hab tagsüber frei...


----------



## maiersen (5. April 2010)

Fein war´s heute ! War fast alles dabei was der Himmel so hergibt, Sonne - Wind - Regen - Graupel und Mega-Graupel der beim abfahren am Parcour im Gesicht ganz schön weh getan hat.... 
Spaßige Tour und alle NoNames waren am Start, ansonsten heute keine anderen Biker gesichtet. 

Bis die Tage

Thomas


----------



## techstar (5. April 2010)

...also heute Nachmittag war eigentlich nur Sonne


----------



## cimgott (5. April 2010)

Ja hier in AA war es auch traumhaft, sehr schöne Abendstimmung im Wald und die Trails waren erstaunlicherweise recht trocken, hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Ein ca. 20 sekündiger Schauer hat mich dann aber doch erwischt, aber mein H&M Langarmtrikot für 8,90 EUR hat gut durchgehalten !!

Vielen Dank an der Stelle an den Hersteller Taizhou Haotian Industrial Fabric Co. Limited.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (6. April 2010)

Hey Bertholdo, Ransom usw.,

Martin und ich fahren heut Abend 17:30 in AA los Richtung UKO oder BB.
Heute ist der wettermäßig wohl schönste Tag der Woche.
Falls jemand dazustoßen möchte...

Gruß
Andi


----------



## krokerleguane (6. April 2010)

Hi,
mal sehen, eigentlich hatte Ransom und ich morgen Abend geplant.
Wenn ja, meld ich mich noch.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## zdeneker (6. April 2010)

Es strahlt wieder...





und wir haben`s natürlich gleich getestet. Leider nur mit Handy, Timing stimmt nicht immer...


----------



## techstar (6. April 2010)

sieht aus der Perspektive richtig flach aus


----------



## krokerleguane (6. April 2010)

Hi, ich könnt um 18.00 am Röthardtparkplatz sein.
Ist da jemand unterwegs, vorne am BB?
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## techstar (6. April 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi, ich könnt um 18.00 am Röthardtparkplatz sein.
> Ist da jemand unterwegs, vorne am BB?
> Grüsse Berthold



Könnt zeitlich ganz gut passen. Wie gesagt, wir starten gegen 17:30 in AA/Tal.
Dann bauen wir den Parkplatz einfach in die Auffahrt ein...
(wenn was ist, am besten Martin aufm Handy anrufen).

Bis denne!

Gruß
Andi


----------



## krokerleguane (6. April 2010)

Hi, also geht klar, ich bin 18.00 am Parkplatz und steh dann da so rum 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (6. April 2010)

Hi zusammen,
soooo nun frisch geduscht und absolut zufrieden nach dieser schönen Tour.
17.00 - 20.40 hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich noch so gut vorwärts komme, nachdem ich gestern eher nen Durchhänger hatte.

Techstar, cimgott und UncleJimboBiker ihr seid echt gelöste Mitbiker, hat mir gut gefallen....vor allem auch da Martin mein Talent zum BikerModell entdeckt hat und nun dauernd Bilder von mir machen will 

Grüsse auch an die zwei X-Rider die so frustriert am Reifen gezerrt haben 

Heute waren diue Trails durchweg absolut trocken und sehr griffig 


Wer sitzt morgen abend auf dem Bike?....ich könnte um 18.00 wieder am RöthardtParkplatz sein....? ......Wetter soll wieder super passen.


Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Gpunkt (6. April 2010)

Hallo Berthold, das bier am naturfreundehaus hat mich nicht mehr zu euch kommen lassen, hab das brett gemacht dann zum naturfreundehaus da war micha und dann kam das bier, wie wäre es morgen mal richtung albäumle, micha und ich werden morgen mal wieder den bb auslassen, und das albäumle und umgebung unsicher machen.

Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (6. April 2010)

Sooo, war ne tolle Tour ist echt perfekt gelaufen und endlich H&S komplett gefahren, jetzt muss ich noch am Style etwas feilen!!

Tja Berthold, klappt schon ganz gut, wir müssen dir nur noch das  Dauerlächeln der Synchronschwimmer antrainieren, die lächeln sogar noch wenn sie fast abgesoffen sind, da kommen wir noch nicht ganz ran !!

Brett sieht richtig edel aus!!! Tolle Arbeit!!

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen


----------



## techstar (7. April 2010)

Moinsen,

kann auch nur nochmal wiederholen, dass es echt klasse war gestern Abend!

War ne witzige Truppe. Trails waren auch genial. Super trocken - offenbar hat der Wind die Feuchtigkeit regelrecht aus dem Boden gesaugt. 

Und obendrein noch Berthold als Bike-Model 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## krokerleguane (7. April 2010)

Hi,
schöne Bilder 
Besonders beeindruckt hat mich gestern UncleJimboBiker (hab den Namen vergessen) und seine GG Big Bettys, er hätte jederzeit im Verweigerer anhalten können  Respekt!
Das Uncle Jimbo von Rose sieht in echt tausend mal besser aus als im Katalog
Dann noch der edle Bashring von Techstar

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (7. April 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Wer sitzt morgen abend auf dem Bike?....ich könnte um 18.00 wieder am RöthardtParkplatz sein....? ......Wetter soll wieder super passen.
> 
> 
> Grüsse Berthold




Bin da, letztes mal Treffpunkt ungewiss, da ich die Schwertrider am KBrunnen verpasst hab ...


----------



## krokerleguane (7. April 2010)

Hi freeridefritz,
geht klar, ich bin um punkt 18.00 am Röthardtparkplatz 
Wer mit einsteigen will....einfach um 18.00 auch da sein 

Fürs Bergauffahren kann ich ja das neue Mountainbikemagazin mitbringen, dann können wir zusammen den neuen Endurotest durchlesen

Grüsse Berthold

falls kurzfristig was ist, ...01776426122 Handy hab ich immer dabei


----------



## krokerleguane (7. April 2010)

Hi, 
Ransom ist auch dabei
Kann sein, dass wir 10 min länger brauchen also 18.00 - 18.10 am Parkplatz.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (7. April 2010)

Klasse Arbeit am Brett Jungs!
RESPEKT
so gefällt es mir

dann werde ich wohl demnächst mal H&H, Stepstone und Woodbridge wieder her richten
namenloser ist auch platt
Steinhaufen scheint sich aus was anzubahnen
4VZ ist auch ganz übel

Im übrigen waren die noBrakes gestern mit 9 Mann im Wald am BB. Und min 15 andere Biker auch...echt was los am Berg zur Zeit


----------



## krokerleguane (7. April 2010)

Hi,

....

ich sag nur ....BRETT  



.......

ok nur unterer Teil 


......


aber immerhin 




......


ok, ganze Geschichte:

Auf dem Weg zum BB haben wir 3 herrenlose Schwertrider nach oben geführt 
(Grüsse an euch, hoffe ihr hattet ne schöne Tour.)

Dann wie ausgemacht 18.00 mit Christoph getroffen und zu dritt die Tour angegangen.
Trails waren traumhaft, hab mich mal wieder an den NB gewagt und hat super geklappt, eben so Advanced, (ok ich steh oben immer ne halbe Stunde zwecks meiner Höhenangst)
Haben so noch etwas geübt mit Hilfestellung ( Respekt, freeridefritz )
Dann noch mit ezkimo zusammengeschlossen und Richtung Brett......plötzlich ruft es aus dem Wald: "nix für Biker hier" und wer steht oben am Brett, independent Biker cimgott lehnt am Baum oben am Brett.
Die Spinnweben die den Baum und seinen Arm verbunden haben, ließen darauf schließen, dass er da schon seit Stunden stand 
Ich bin mehrmals angefahren, hab mich aber nicht getraut
...unten am Brett hab ich dann gesehen, dass der Rest eigentlich easy ist (wenn man schonmal richtig steht)
das lief dann echt super bis runter zum Schotterweg.

Also wenn morgen mal wieder jemand biken will, ich steh um 18.00 wieder am RP.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (7. April 2010)

Hast recht Carsten, man hat keine Ruhe mehr am BB !!

Da will man in Ruhe das frisch renovierte Brett fahren, schon kommt hinter jedem Baum ein Biker vor und steht dann rum um erteilt Ratschläge 

coole Sache

H&S ist bei Nacht viel einfacher wenn man nix sieht, bin dieses mal richtig schön runtergekommen !!

Und am Ende hab ich dann noch einen guten Grund mehr für den SRAM Matchmaker erfahren. Den schlägt es im Falle des Falles sauber ab und der Schifter bekommt scheinbar nichts ab!
Zum Glück nicht am eigenen Bike, aber dank Ersatzteillager schon wieder gefixt !

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (7. April 2010)

hier gibts noch 3 Videos von der Ski Transalp:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUTW-logFy0"]YouTube- X Bionic Skitransalp[/nomedia]

Viel Spaß
Dank an Appi, fürs schneiden


----------



## freeridefritz (7. April 2010)

cimgott schrieb:


> ... im Falle des Falles





Hi Martin,

danke für die perfekte Reparatur, echt saubere Arbeit: Schelle ausgetauscht, Bruchstelle am alten Matchmaker MAKELLOS abgefeilt, was will man mehr. Hätte ja nur noch gefehlt, dass du die Schleifstelle noch nacheloxiert hättest ....Spaß ! Echt dickes Dankeschön fürs Aushelfen 

Kann mir den Bail immer noch nicht erklären, Wurzel unter Blatthaufen oder sowas ? War ja fast im Flat ... das bleibt unter uns, gell ...


Grüße & Ride on,
fritzle


----------



## freeridefritz (7. April 2010)

Ein Extra-Post fÃ¼r Berthold: Du hat mich heute am NB und Advanced SCHWER beeindruckt....gibs zu du wolltest doch nur vor so nem Noob wie mir ein bischen posen ... 


@ Cimgott:  Boah, mich trifft grad der Schlag, neuer Matchmaker bei bike-components 25 â¬ ....F$ck nicht wie angenommen 8 â¬ .... dann wirds vielleicht doch erstmal ne normale Schelle ..... AAAArrggh, und das wegen so nem unnÃ¶tigen Sturz....AARRRGGGGH


----------



## cimgott (7. April 2010)

Keine Ursache Fritz, hauptsache Du kannst wieder Biken, einen Tag auszusetzen wegen dem Material wäre schon hart !!!

Aber hast recht ein Eloxalbad fehlt noch 

klar bleibt das unter uns, ich habs bei youtube eingestellt, da kannst Du dir es nochmal in Zeitlupe ansehen


----------



## ezkimo (7. April 2010)

Hi Carsten,

nach welchen Kriterien wähl X-Bionic seine Unterwäsche Modells aus? 



Nee Spass beiseite, habe mir das gerade mal angeschaut, ist natürlich Traumhaft und sicherlich eines der Abenteuer von dem viele nur Träumen. 

Nur was mir aufgefallen ist, dass es z.T. schon Schmelzwasser gab und es geschneit hat auch die Jahreszeit spricht für Lawinen (kann natürlich sein das ich mich täusche). Für mich sieht das schon ganz schön gefährlich aus.

Gruß


----------



## freeridefritz (7. April 2010)

apropos Unterwäschemodels: 

Grad beim "Stöbern" auf bike-discount zufällig gefunden:





Goil...


----------



## krokerleguane (7. April 2010)

Hi, beeindruckt...

na ja hab trotzdem immer Angst vor diesen Dingern....


....NEIN, nicht Angst vor Unterwäschemodels, und oder vor ihren Dingern.....
Angst und Respekt vor diesen Trails, und manchmal fahr ich sie auch einfach nicht.
Grüsse Berthold, übrigens, ich hab noch gesagt: am Schluss immer aufpassen, da fällt man gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK007 (8. April 2010)

Hallo Berthold,

seid ihr auch am Freitag oder Samstag unterwegs? Fragen tut Markus aus Buch (Cannondale).

Gruß

Markus


----------



## boss74 (8. April 2010)

Wäre heute um 18.15 Uhr am BB Wanderparkplatz


----------



## krokerleguane (8. April 2010)

Hi, 
also heute abend um 18.00 RP? ...ich bin da,.... cimgott, freeridefritz?

Morgen, (Freitag) mach ich definitiv ne Pause

Samstag eventuell 14.00, ist aber noch nicht fest, kommt darauf an wann die anderen NoNs Zeit haben.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (8. April 2010)

Hi, 
zeitgleicher post, boss74
18.15 passt
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (8. April 2010)

18:15 könnte ich schaffen, wenn nicht funk ich an!
Wenn es regnet bleib ich auf der Arbeit, den Berg hier etwas abtragen !!

Gruß Martin


----------



## boss74 (8. April 2010)

Super,

dann bis heute abend.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## boss74 (8. April 2010)

Was sollen wir denn heute so abfahren?

Jemand schon Pläne?


----------



## freeridefritz (8. April 2010)

Bin auch am Start ... bring mal meinen Mini-Camcorder mit , vielleicht will ja jemand n paar bewegte Bilder von sich machen lassen ? Für Fahrtechnik Studien oder einfach nur so für einen Kassenschlager wie the collective Aalen, Seasons BB , Roam No Brain ...


----------



## Carsten (8. April 2010)

war alles im grünen Bereich. Lawinenwarnstufe war auf 2, örtlich auf 3
Gefahrenstellen haben  die Bergführer gut gemeistert.
Die Sache im Bachbett am ersten Tag mit Schneesturm war aber schon grenzwertig 
und der Aufstieg zur Daunscharte hätte auch ins Auge gehen können. Da ist den Risikomanagement angesagt: max 2 Personen im Hang, Rest wartet und macht sich bereit zum Ausbuddeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (8. April 2010)

Sooo, wieder eine geniale Tour heute!! Die Schwertreiter hatten wieder eine tolle Trailwahl getroffen !!

Und vielen Dank für die Helmvisierrettungsaktion, special thx an Fritz!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (8. April 2010)

Hi, von wegen geniale Tour.
Cimgott hat uns gequält, er hat absichtlich irgendwo sein Visier von seinem hässlichen Helm weggeworfen, damit wir alles wieder hochfahren mussten......und ich wollte heute ne EntschlackungsTour machen..TOLL......
...erst bin ich noch richtig in Zeitdruck gekommen beim Start in Schwabsberg.....dann hab ich rübergedrückt...Irina stand wieder nicht vor dem Haus bei ihrem MeridaAuto.......und dann war ich doch zu früh da am RP.
Auf dem Herweg schon innerlcih geplant heute nur easy Trails zu fahren....und was war....ich wurde gezwungen zuzusehen mit welcher Leichtigkeit Gpunkt und SchwertreiterAA das Brett komplett fahren.....TOLL.

Dann musste ich halt unten wenigstens das Brett fahren, oben geht noch nicht bei mir.

Die RegenerationsTour von Micha (eigene Aussage) war bei mir ne MuskelzumbrennenbringenTour......

....kopftechnisch hab ich dann am Glois heut verweigert.....muss mal wieder in Ruhe noNamesmäßig hinfahren und mir die Linie ankucken...

....neeee war gut die Tour, mehr als ich vorhatte, hab mir auch noch ein Abschlusspils voerm Aquarium gegönnt, aber jetzt wartet mein Gulasch auf mich 

Grüsse an die 6 Biker heute, Berthold


----------



## cimgott (8. April 2010)

pssst, aber sonst wäre ja nix gegangen !!!

Das war die Strafe, dass Du die Worte "Gardasee" und "Shuttle" in einem Satz verwendet hast 

Noch 5 Einheiten, dann verschwindet das Wort "Shuttle" aus deinem Wortschatz, da Du die beim uphill dann überholst !!!


----------



## krokerleguane (8. April 2010)

Hi, ich wollte ja dann auch mehr Druck machen, bergauf am Parcourtrail, aber ging ja nicht, du bist ja immer im Weg gestanden 

...ich hab zu viel Chilli in mein Gulasch getan

Gab ich euch heute eigentlich schon gesagt, dass ich mein Bike liebe ?...nein, ja dann: Also ich.......


Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (9. April 2010)

So, Regen(ertions)tag heute, obwohl der Drang nach draussen da isch (noch schiffts ja ned), vielleicht gleich noch kurz aufs Hardtail ..?

Tour aus meiner Sicht gestern echt ok, sicher keine "Entschlackungstour" aber trotzdem gut  ... Was isch des eigenltich, Berthold ? Kenn nur Entschlackungstee 

Zu Beginn hätte ich schier meinen Glauben an meine Kondition verloren, als der leicht adipöse (sorry) Erwin (?) mit gutem Tempo mit den Schwertridern den BB locker hoch zum Fürsitz gestrampelt ist, und ich, noch nicht richtig warm, nicht in die Gänge gekommen bin ... Echt Respekt vor soviel Power und Willenskraft, die nötig ist, um solche Leistung zu bringen. 

Am Brett bischen von SchwertriderAA gefilmt und Berthold ab Brett , für ein schönes flüssiges Video brauch ich aber mehrere Einstellungen und somit werd ich irgendwann nochmal filmen. Wer mal Bock hat ein paar Stellen zwei dreimal zu fahren, mit verschiedene Einstellung, bitte Bescheid geben. Dann gibts dafür ein schönes HD Video ...

Weiterer Verlauf der Tour, wie gesagt :  

Fürsitz - läuft (bis auf Spitzkehre ganz unten, die lief nicht,  Fahrtechnik-Camp ich komme .. )

Brett: Defintiv noch nichts für mich "isch nur gucke" Naja, vielleicht auch mal ab Brett oder so ...mal sehn...

Villa: komplett gefahrn, mit Spitzkehre (bei Berthoild abgeguckt, ohne umsetzen dafür mit Vorderrad fast 90 Grad Winkel ...hat gfunzt. Goil !

Krokodilrücken: Die Power war da, Erwin hat sich (endlich) verabschiedet, ich (endlich) richtig warm und an Michas Hinterrad hochgefightet...natürlich ganz easy 

BS Runter : Fliegen 

Verweigerer : Erstes mal gefahren, und nicht verweigert (werde die Stelle also für mich intern umbennen in "Nichtverweigerer, oder so...)

BS Hoch : Schieben 
...(naja nur n paar Stellen, gell cimgott  ) und auch nur, weil ich intensiv nach cimgotts Visier gesucht habe, sonst wär ich auch locker in einem Zug hochgesprintet ...

..dann lange Waldautobahn, langsam dunkel geworden, irgedwann Berthold verabschiedet ... 

ZickZack : Auch zwei Spitzkehren geschafft, zwei versagt ...irgendwann klappts...bin ich mir sicher.

Dschungel : Läuft ... unten dann Jugendgruppe beim Grillen und Kiffen gestört (Spruch von einem: "Heeee nimmm mich mit ..." --->meine Antwort " Nee, hab schon ne Luftpumpe dabei, sorry " )

Dann Tour-Ende mit Cimgott im Dunkeln nach Aalen City geradelt ... über Power-Beleuchtungen und NIghtrides geschmalgt (Brauch auch ne Trail tauglich Lampe, ganz klar, bitte mal link zu dem China Fake der Tesla schicken cimgott, wenn Zeit )


Insgesamt Goiles Ding wieder ! Macht echt Spaß mit Euch ! 

Ride on !


----------



## Golem04 (9. April 2010)

... Brauch auch ne Trail tauglich Lampe, ganz klar, bitte mal link zu dem China Fake 

Hi, ich hab ne Magicshine wie diese hier: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Magicshine-LED-9...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2a05f86d1f
Kann ich absolut nur empfehlen. Öfters mal bei ebay suchen dann findest du sicher auch mal ne günstige. (Meine kam für 58 aus Hongkong )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (9. April 2010)

Hallole,

hier der link zu den China-Lampen:

Chinalampe 1

Chinalampe 2

Hinweise zu den 2 Typen:
1) Lampe mit Lenkerhalterung UND Kopfband (=Stirnlampe); 4 Schaltstufen
2) Lampe nur mit Lenkerhalterung; 3 Schaltstufen

Bei beiden ist ein Steckdosenadapter notwendig. Gibts in dem Shop oder fürs 5-fache Geld beim Mediamarkt.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## freeridefritz (9. April 2010)

Danke für die links, gerade mal angeschaut ... Hab auch irgenwo hier im Forum ein wiki dazu gefunden, da hat so ein Typ nachträglich noch Wärmeleitpaste eingebracht. Da hab ich eigenltich kein Bockdrauf ... muss das sein ?

war hier : http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Magicshine_Bike_Light


----------



## freeridefritz (9. April 2010)

Kurzes Video vom Brett:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqmu4NavSss"]YouTube- Brett hart[/nomedia]


http://www.youtube.com/user/freeridefritz?feature=mhw5


----------



## techstar (9. April 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Danke für die links, gerade mal angeschaut ... Hab auch irgenwo hier im Forum ein wiki dazu gefunden, da hat so ein Typ nachträglich noch Wärmeleitpaste eingebracht. Da hab ich eigenltich kein Bockdrauf ... muss das sein ?
> 
> war hier : http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Magicshine_Bike_Light



Da gibts hier im Forum ellenlange Stories drüber.

Angeblich ist die aktuelle Lampe bereits Revision 3 oder gar 4 - d.h. die versuchen aus ihren Fehlern zu lernen und verbessern kontinuierlich.
Ganz am Anfang soll die Qualität wirklich übel gewesen sein, z.B. mit Frässpänen auf der Elektronik und ohne saubere Wärmeableitung.
Mittlerweile ist das wohl besser. Jedenfalls hatte ich noch nie Probleme 
Aber k.A. ob die sowas wie Qualitätssicherung haben.

Gruß
Andi

PS: Nettes Video, weiter so! Vielleicht hol ich mir bald ne Vholdr full HD zur Ergänzung...


----------



## arzmann (9. April 2010)

Will au a lamp .Morgen am BB Berthold Arzmann. Und wie schauts mit den anderen Nonames aus.


----------



## cimgott (9. April 2010)

Gutes Video !!

Hm, heute war mal wieder feinstes Bikewetter, aber ein Ruhetag muss sein !!!
Ich glaube der Wetterbericht ist diese Woche von der Freizeitindustrie "gesponsert" !!! Jeden Tag wird verkündet, dass es am folgenden Regnet und Stürmt und alle sind brav beim biken usw. gewesen 

Und es geht grad so weiter, Samstag soll gut werden und Sonntag schlecht 

Also folgen wir mal wieder dem Wetterbericht, wer kommt morgen noch?

Andi, der LED Spezialist hat ja schon alle Fragen beantwortet! Ist schon der Hammer das Teil und für 80 EUR sowieso! Mit der guten alten Psycho Lampe mit 20W IRC Halogen Brenner (welche vor zwei Jahren noch die Referenz war) steht man dagegen ziemlich im dunklen !!

btw. Ostern ist ja bekanntlich vorbei, also muss heute wohl Weihnachten gewesen sein! Komisch nur dass der Weihnachtsmann gelb war, egal


----------



## krokerleguane (9. April 2010)

Hi, 
hübsche Felgen

Toll , jetzt muss ich dauernd das Video ankucken und das Brett analysieren.

Ja also morgen tauchen arzmann und ich um 14.10 am RP auf.
Ransom?, cimgott?, freeridekameramannfritz?

ezkimo kommt wahrscheinlich etwas später nach.

Grüsse Berthold, meine Haut an den Beinen wird glaub zu eng, die kommt mit dem Wachstum der Muskeln nicht nach......


----------



## techstar (9. April 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> meine Haut an den Beinen wird glaub zu eng, die kommt mit dem Wachstum der Muskeln nicht nach......



...dann machs wie deine leguane 

(ein fahrfehler am brett hilft beim abstreifen )


----------



## cimgott (9. April 2010)

Hab ich vorhin auch gemacht Berthold, siehst doch, ganz einfach runterrollen lassen!!

Hast recht Andi, die Leguane reiben sich dann einfach an einem Baum um die alte Haut schneller weg zu bekommen, so wie Du morgen!

Also bin morgen da 14:12 Uhr !!

Gruß Martin


----------



## freeridefritz (9. April 2010)

Komme auch, Regenerationstage sind ******* !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (9. April 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Komme auch, Regenerationstage sind ******* !



ohh ..wusste gar nicht das Wörter wie §cheiße hier automatisch zensiert werden ....


hier, noch ein Video extra für Berthold, damit du ein bischen vom Brett abgelenkt wirst:
[ame]http://vimeo.com/10810711[/ame]


----------



## MK007 (9. April 2010)

Hi,

kann man sich morgen dazu gesellen als nicht AM und Enduro Biker?


Grüsse

Markus


----------



## boss74 (10. April 2010)

Aber klar doch Markus. Wir freuen uns doch über jedes neue Gesicht. 

Bin dann auch dabei. Wo treffen wir uns denn? Am BB?


----------



## MK007 (10. April 2010)

Kann am BB (den genauen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit bräucht ich dann noch) einsteigen oder mit Berthold aus Richtung Buch kommen. Sollte nur wissen wann Berthold am Stausee vorbei kommt?

Markus


----------



## krokerleguane (10. April 2010)

Hi, wir sind:
RP um 14.15
Bucher Stausee Altglascontainer 13.18-13.22

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## boss74 (10. April 2010)

Kann heute doch nicht. Bin krank, Halsschmerzen.


----------



## krokerleguane (10. April 2010)

Hi,

sooooooo....nach nem Schinken/Speck RühreiOmlett aus 5 Eiern in meiner gusseisernen Pfanne scharf angebraten  und 5 Scheiben Toastbrot und einem Tourabschluss WAA-Pils .......bin ich nun zufrieden.

Tja von 13.00 bis 19.00 irgenwie doch etwas längere Tour waren wir heut mal wieder ne zahlreiche Truppe, Dank auch an Klaus für die Führung der ersten Stunden . Irgendwie war die Tour heut auch heftig erlebnisreich 

Meine Augen brennen ...blöde Birkenpollen, ich brauch nen Tag Regen.

Respekt heute freeridefritz, du begibst dich gerade auf ein hohes Level, und das nach nur ein paar Touren mit unserem blöden Geschwätz


Grüsse Berthold


----------



## schwertrider (11. April 2010)

hat spaß gemacht , und geführt hast ja du ! habt ihr kamu noch getroffen ?
gruß klaus


----------



## krokerleguane (11. April 2010)

Hi,
ja Kamu haben wir kurz mal getroffen

Was gut war, dass ihr am Salzburger Eck bei mir Hilfestellung gabt (Ransom + Klaus) sonst hätt ich mich nicht rumgetraut. 
...unten im H&H bin ich ja dann weich ins meterhohe Laub gefallen

Advanced war ziemlich trocken, sah doch etwas spektakulär aus 

...schön es regnet

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (11. April 2010)

Hallo Zusamma,
sichte grad das Videomaterial ... wow, Salzburger Eck und Advanced gut erwischt ...


----------



## cimgott (11. April 2010)

schneid das Geschwätz raus, da gibts doch die Möglichkeit Musik einzuspielen


----------



## krokerleguane (11. April 2010)

....ne ne, Bilder weg und nur Ton 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (11. April 2010)

watch:

http://www.youtube.com/user/freeridefritz?feature=mhw5#p/c/286C9D48C7FE2171/1/ughLujJzXTs


----------



## Sanchopancho (11. April 2010)

cooles Vid  

paar schöne Trails habt ihr da in AA.


----------



## Lostpilot (11. April 2010)

In der Tat, nette Streckenabschnitte, nettes Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (11. April 2010)

gut gemacht.
Respekt, Ihr fahrt das Salzburger Eck!
Ansonsten: etwas weniger blockiertes Hinterrad bringt mehr grip und sieht besser aus.


----------



## techstar (11. April 2010)

klasse vid, christoph!
und natürlich auch respekt an die fahrer!
(thomas, deine erleichterung nach dem geschafften "eck" ist nicht zu übersehen )

weiter so 

gruß
andi


----------



## freeridefritz (11. April 2010)

Video is kein großes Ding, nur n`bissle zamgschnippselt ... 

...viel geiler sind diese tollkühnen Athleten auf ihren stählernen Rössern, wie Sie nahe an der Vertikalen die Trails runtersliden ...da sag ich Respekt. Echt  eine gute Figur gemacht und das noch mit drohendem Vorführeffekt (Videokamera an) im Nacken...


----------



## schwertrider (11. April 2010)

also freeridefritz , du und deine cam. sind gebucht für gardasee über himmelfahrt !
als entlohnung gibts abends ein bier umsonst und jede menge blöde sprüche.na was sagst du?
gruß klaus


----------



## krokerleguane (11. April 2010)

Hi,
du hättest locker ein 6 min Video machen können plus meinen 3min oben am Advanced bevor ich mich endlich getraut hab zwecks meiner Höhenangst.

Echt Respekt, tolles Video...natürlich immer schön wenn man selbst sieht wie man was fährt. Kann man gut analysieren...z.B. brems ich hinten viel zu viel, voll anfängermäßig.

Christoph nächstes mal müssen wir dich mal filmen

Erinner mich dran, du bekommst noch ein DD (DoppeltesDuplo) von mir

Grüsse berthold


----------



## schwertrider (11. April 2010)

hey berthold,DD hast du mir schon versprochen.


----------



## krokerleguane (11. April 2010)

Hi Klaus, stimmt...es war so, ich wollte von freeridefritz ein DD und hätte es dann an dich weitergegeben  zwecks deiner Hilfestellung.
...aber bei dem genialen Filmchen muss ich freeridefritz ein DD geben 
.... ich bring einfach nächstes Mal nen 10-er Pack mit, dann können wir 5 DD draus machen.



Waoow im Video sieht man herrlich wie die Talas arbeitet

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (11. April 2010)

Absolut klasse gemacht Christoph, wirklich nettes Video !
Leider hab ich gestern meinen Rucksackinhalt vergessen sonst hätte es ne Toblerone-Tour gegeben. So werden halt nächstes Mal die DD verteilt. 

Bis dene

Thomas


----------



## Carsten (12. April 2010)

Ach so, wenn Ihre schon am Videos schauen seid: ich hätte da auch noch Eines
einige werden es zwar schon kennen, aber die Neuankömmlinge hier im Forum dürfen es auch noch sehen....


----------



## krokerleguane (12. April 2010)

Hi Carsten, du fährst ja fast schon so gut wie ich.
Am Outfit musst du noch arbeiten.....meine Empfehlung: Das Innere der hinteren PopoHosentaschen raushängen lassen, das kommt gut auf den Videos, ....sieht man bei mir auf Freeridefritzs Clip ganz gut.

Ebenfalls wäre für dich mein alljährliches 1.Mai Techniktraining auf den Ellwanger Todestrails sicher sehr hilfreich , dann würde auch deinHinterrad nicht immer so in die Luft kippen wenn du um die Kurve fahren willst 
(das bedeutet, dass du eingeladen bist)
Und alle die sonst so mitbiken, 1.Mai 10.00 Schwabsberg Start, danach dann Grillen bei mir, jeder Selbstversorger...ich stell wie immer Grill, Geschirr und Klo

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (12. April 2010)

Kommt morgen jemand an RP ? Nachmittags / Abends ? Bin jetzt zwei Tage abstinent und halts fast nicht mehr aus ...


----------



## techstar (12. April 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Kommt morgen jemand an RP ? Nachmittags / Abends ? Bin jetzt zwei Tage abstinent und halts fast nicht mehr aus ...



Hey,

wollt ich auch schon vorschlagen. 
Der Wetterbericht gibt sich zwar richtig aprilmäßig - alle paar Stunden eine andere Vorhersage 

Naja, wenns halbwegs trocken ist, fahren wir, denke ich.
Berthold, Thomas....noch wer?
Martin und UncleJimbo sind wohl auch wieder dabei.
Kommen aber erst wieder so gegen 17:30 in AA tief los...

Gruß
Andi


----------



## freeridefritz (12. April 2010)

Zieh ich morgen halt wieder die badeshorts an ... mir egal, muss raus und aufs Bike..

..also wenns ned grad pisst wie aus Eimern bin ich da. 

18:00 Röthardt-Parkplatz bzw. starte ich auch immer gg. 17.15 /17.30 in AA Zentrum Treffpunkt hier z.B. Bahnhofsvorplatz.

Cool, lern ich Euch Heidenheimer au mal kennen, komme ja auch aus der Ecke ...


@cimgott: mei mätschmeiker sollt morgen eintreffen, sag Bescheid falls du auch am Start bist, dann bring ich dir dei Schelle wieder mit.


----------



## techstar (12. April 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> @cimgott: mei mätschmeiker sollt morgen eintreffen, sag Bescheid falls du auch am Start bist, dann bring ich dir dei Schelle wieder mit.



Mit Martin ist doch cimgott gemeint 
Wir fahren bei ihm um 17:30 los, d.h. a paar Min. später simmer bei Dir unten.
Warten bei der Fußgängerbrücke auf Dich bzw. Du auf uns, ok? 

Bin übrigens der einzige aus HDH, buhuuuu


----------



## krokerleguane (12. April 2010)

Hi, klappt bei mir wohl eher nicht. Muss aus Zeitgründen morgen wohl laufen gehen
Aber einfach, wenn wer fährt hier Startzeit und Ort posten, dann kann man ja auch spontan doch noch einsteigen wenn man es schafft 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## boss74 (13. April 2010)

Schwertreiter AA,G. Samstag klappt. Habe Leihbike.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## techstar (13. April 2010)

@freeridefritz: es könnt a paar min später werden - martin musste no was in dr firma fertig machen. falls du eher zu früh dran bist, kannst ja an die stadthalle kommen - dort treff ich mich mit unclejimbo und martin.

@others: wenn sich keiner meldet zwecks mitradeln ab RH-parkplatz, dann fahren wir evtl. eine andere strecke hoch (schättre-trasse oder so)...

bis denne
andi


----------



## freeridefritz (13. April 2010)

alles klar !

@nonames:
Hab Berthold mal meine Nummer geschickt (PN), falls Ihr/du doch noch kommt...


----------



## krokerleguane (13. April 2010)

Ich bin nicht dabei.
Viel Spass Männer und wie immer: Nicht fallen 

Denke bei mir gehts eher ab Do, ganz sicher Freitag.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (13. April 2010)

....arzmann, hatts dich nicht mehr gehalten ha......

Ransom und ich tauchen morgen um 18.15 am RP auf (ausser bei Dauerregen) , wenn da wer Zeit hat einfach einsteigen oder melden.

...ansonsten erzählt doch wer heute dabei war und was ihr gefahren seid, bin neugierig...ich bin aus Zeitgründen nur laufen gegangen, hat irgendwie aber wenig gebracht.

Am Freitag sind wir übrigens auch unterwegs, Zeitpunkt wird noch nachgereicht.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (14. April 2010)

Freitag ist gut, vorher werde ich es wohl leider nicht mehr auf's Bike schaffen, in der Arbeit brennt es ein wenig gerade!

Gruß Martin


----------



## techstar (14. April 2010)

Hey Berthold,

wir waren überraschend viele.
zunächst wie geplant (naja, ein paar minuten später) an der stadthalle los.
cimgott, freeridefritz, unclejimbo und ich.
danach kurz zum bäcker und doch wieder das hirschbachtal hoch.
am RP haben dann bereits schwertreiterAA und gpunkt gewartet.
als wir gerade starten wollten, kam unerwartet auch noch arzmann daher.

bis kurz hinter FS gemütliches einrollen, dann über superanstrengende matschwege und -trails oberhalb von oberalfingen den bb erklommen. zwischendrin sind wir einige kurze, mir unbekannte pfade, runter, bis wir schließlich am brett gestanden sind. trotz schmierigem untergrund sind die beiden schwertreiter runter. der rest über den chickenway. später noch schanzentrail, barnie bzw. schlange und dschungl...

Schön wars! und das wetter hat sich perfekt entwickelt. abendsonne!

gruß
andi


----------



## krokerleguane (14. April 2010)

Hi, wenn jemand spontan Lust hat heute mitzubiken bitte hier Bescheid geben, oder bis 17.30 auf meinem Handy (01776426122)
ansonsten (wenn niemand dabei ist) sind wir nämlich erstmal vorne Baiershofen unterwegs und kommen erst später zum BB.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (14. April 2010)

Ich würde kommen, können uns aber auch von Aalen aus gesehen "hinten" (bei Euch vorne?) treffen. Dort wo`s "den Langen" runtergeht und wir uns schon öfters verabschiedet haben ? Andere Strecke kommt au mal gut ...


----------



## krokerleguane (14. April 2010)

Hi, geht klar
oben am "Langen", dort wo wir uns immer verabschiedet haben, ...noch besser wenn du ihn runter fährst und unten wartest, da wären wir ca 18.15 ok für dich ?
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (14. April 2010)

geht klar !


----------



## techstar (14. April 2010)

wars heut a bissle nass?  *duck weg*

schaut mal, ich konnt nicht widerstehen:
(kein kabelsalat...alles integriert)


----------



## krokerleguane (14. April 2010)

Hi,
etwas nass, na ja....alles nass
So nun endlich geduscht und was gegessen und noch etwas Zeit um ne kurze Beschreibung abzugeben.
Naja war heute ne "andere" Tour; Ransom, freeridefritz und ich, wir waren auch vorne unterwegs PIWeg, Reichenbachkurve, THE-Trap (geheim), dann den Langen hoch und zum FS....der hat mir die Zähne gezeigt, und mir klar gemacht, dass man physikalische Gesetze als solche einfach nicht in Frage stellen sollte, vor allem nicht bei der MonsterNässe.....
...sprich ich hatte nen heftigen Abflug un der Wurzelkurve....und mal wieder verdammt Glück und bin gut abgerollt und mein Rad ging geradeaus in die Bäume. Sollte wohl bei Nässe etwas defensiver biken.

Rückweg untenrum im Regen, hatte ich dann auf Höhe Oberalfingen nen Platten, TOLL, an der Tanke geflickt mit Unterstützung von 4 rumänischen Truckern, die ständig nach dem Preis unserer Bikes fragten ....einer hat mir sogar beim Reifendraufmachen geholfen 

....tja mal was anderes....von 17.40 bis 21.40 im Siff und bei Kälte

Grüsse Berthold, der seine Protektoren heute wieder besonders liebt

Fahrrad steht nass im Keller, Kette und Zahnräder aber geputzt, abgetrocknet und geölt


----------



## maiersen (14. April 2010)

Servus,
ja Andi war ein wenig nass heute, wenig arg nass, und eben nach 21 Uhr auf dem Heimweg auch sch.... kalt, dann setzte noch Regen ein, in dem Moment dachte ich mir nur, jetzt bloß nix am Bike.... 2 Minuten später hat Berthold nen Plattfuß. Haben das dann an der Tanke unter Beobachtung von 4 Ungaren oder was auch immer fix repariert und dann gings heim. 
War ne Tour der anderen Art heute, wie rutschig der FS-Trail sein kann hat uns Berthold demonstriert..... 

Es darf ruhig nun konstant besseres Wetter geben !

Sportliche Grüße
Thomas


----------



## freeridefritz (15. April 2010)

So, my two cents:

Zu Beginn der Tour die 2 Namenlosen hinterhältig in eine Schmutzfalle gelockt: Habe absichtlich so getan als ob ich nicht wüsste, wo der Treffpunkt am Ende des Langen ist und bin einen total matschigen Weg in Richtung Oberalfingen abgefahren. Dann am Telefon wieder so getan, als ob ich nicht wüsste wo ich bin und somit die Namenlosen ebenso den Drecktrail hinuntergelotst. 

Tourverlauf recht anstrengend sogar für meinen durchtrainierten Astralkörper  : PI / Dr. Lange /Kö -Weg alles kombiniert mit Matsch, Kälte & Nässe, zum Schluss aber ein doppel-D von Berthold kassiert (THANKS), dass mir dann den Heimweg im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes a bissle versüßt hat. Ar.schkalt wars ...

aber gell, bei gutem Wetter kann ja jeder fahren, von dem her 


Rain on!



PS: Berthold, ich dachte das heisst "DA trap" ...


----------



## krokerleguane (15. April 2010)

Hi, 

tja die Reinigungs- und Wartungsarbeiten nach so ner Tour haben nun doch 1,5h in Anspruch genommen.
Hinten hatte ich wieder nen Platten heute, irgendwas ist wohl im Reifen, habs nicht gefunden, also neuen Muddy drauf gemacht.
Musste wirklich beide Laufräder zentrieren, da echt vom Sturz ein leichter Schlag in beiden war, dadurch dass es mir den Lenker heftigst verdreht hat, hat mir die Stahlflex von der Bremse auf der Hinterseite des Steuerrohrs echt ne gute Lackmacke reingezogen........doch nun erstrahlt es wieder in neuem Glanz....mein Prophet 
....wollt ich nur mal so loswerden
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (15. April 2010)

Hab heut au alles wieder gepflegt; 
des sah gestern gar nicht so dreckig aus ...naja, war ja auch nacht wo ichs reingestellt hab, heute dann Tür im Keller aufgemacht und mich hat schier der Schlag getroffen: Ein total verwahrlostes, verdrecktes bike hat sich mir präsentiert. Und nach einer Nacht schon Rost an der Kette ...echt krass wie schnell das immer geht! 

Nach ca. 1 h waschen ischs jetzt zwar wieder sauber, ich dafür dreckig... 

so siehts aus !


----------



## krokerleguane (16. April 2010)

Hi, Ransom und ich sind um 18.10 am RP.
Grüsse berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (16. April 2010)

Hi, Grüsse an die vier tapferen Mitbiker Cimgott, Ransom, zdeneker und freeridefritz.
Wurde gegen meinen inneren Willen zum FS-Trail geguided (coole Eindeutschung)
War gut für meinen Kopf, ging auch problemlos.
Überraschenderweise hab ich trotz schmierig schwierigem Untergrund den Advanced geschafft (ok, ok nach Zdenekers genialer Fahrt, bei der er uns zeigte wie man die Spur umfahren muss)

Wer ist heute eigentlich den Advanced mit Fat Albert front vorne gefahren, waren frische Spuren von zwei Bikern.

Fährt morgen wer? ...ich könnte um 13.30 am RP sein.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (17. April 2010)

mal ne Frage, tust Du auch noch was anders als jeden Tag biken?
dachte immer, ich sei schlimm, aber...

Der Harald hat soi was mal als Velosexualität diagnostiziert. Viellicht solltest Du Dich mal beraten lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (17. April 2010)

Hi Carsten, 

...endlich fragt und interessiert sich jemand mal nach meinem Leben ...

also heute Morgen bin ich um 6.30 aufgewacht und hab dann bis 7.30 im Bett über das Leben ansich nachgedacht.
Dann eiskalt geduscht, Zähne geputzt, meiner Kleinen ein SalamiToastBrot ans Bett gebracht.
Dann mein Terrarium sauber gemacht, angezogen und nen Kaffe gemacht.
jetzt sitz ich seit ne Stunde am Schreibtisch und änder die Zug und Druckstufe meiner vier Öldruckstossdämpfer....an einem meiner RC-Cars:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7447709/Xray_XT8_brushless
....dann mach ich noch Hausaufgaben mit meiner Tochter und geh dann Biken......

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (17. April 2010)

Hi Carsten, brauch noch Zeit, dann kann ich was über unsere B&M schreiben.

@all: kommt wer zum RP um 13.30?

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (17. April 2010)

bzgl. Velosexualität:
Diese Theorie wird in der Praxis bestätigt. Der Sattel reibt ja auf längeren Touren 3 - 6 h am Geschlecht. Dies wird selbst bei ehrgeiziger Onanie oder ausdauerndem Verkehr oft nicht erreicht.

Gott war ich besoffen gestern ....

bzgl. biken:

Radeln heute zu riskant, komme also nicht, gucke mir nen Football Spiel im MTV Stadion in Aalen an http://ug2.kw.cx/ug/0343/6373/115004131_full,r,470x470.jpg

Falls wer Lust hat, ihr erkennt mich an dem dicken, frisch gegrillten Burger in der Hand ! Sünde !


----------



## krokerleguane (17. April 2010)

Hi, 
heute mit golem und cimgott ne ruhigere Tour gefahren.
FS-Trail und dann Richtung Reichenbach zum Abschluss noch Advanced und H&S.
 Cimgott saubere persönliche Erstbefahrung des Advanced 

Tja meine Armprotektoren haben dich so sicher gemacht, dass du deine Beinprotektoren gleich mal im Rucksack vergessen hast 


Wer fährt morgen.
Falls ich nicht noch ne Zeitänderung reinschreib, tauchen Ransom und ich um 10.15 am RP auf.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (17. April 2010)

evtl rollen wir ja an Euch vorbei.


----------



## cimgott (17. April 2010)

Hm, das vorbeirollen scheint bei den Litevillern in Mode zu kommen


----------



## freeridefritz (17. April 2010)

ich bin morgen dabei ...


----------



## krokerleguane (17. April 2010)

Hi, ok cool 
10.15 RP

Der Liteville Fahrer mit seiner Partnerin war echt irre, das optisch komplette Greenhorn alles wie direkt neu aus dem allinclusive Laden für Reiche, von oben bis unten und alles ohne den kleinsten Dreckspritzer.

...nicht falsch verstehen, nix gegen Liteville, aber das war peinlich, wär für jede Marke peinlich gewesen.........
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## dadsi (17. April 2010)

PPPPSSSSSTTTTT,
ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da gab es mal einen CD Fahrer, der entsprach auch all den Vorurteilen...
Zur Sache: RP steht für was? für den harten Parkplatz?
ES könnte dann ja sein, dass wir uns morgen über den Haufen fahren.
Will auch mal wieder biken,  nur klappt das bei mir nur sehr selten, weil mein Biken/Arbeit Pro Woche maximal 3% ergibt. 

CU OTT

PS: Denk dran Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Fahrtechnik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (17. April 2010)

Hi,
RP = Röthardparkplatz

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (18. April 2010)

Servus

ich bin ja anders, zum Glück

Carsten


----------



## krokerleguane (18. April 2010)

Hi,
heute wars mal richtig supergutschönrelaxedelebnisreichverwirrendtoll 

Respekt und Gratulation Ransom + Freeridefritz die neuen NB-Bezwinger 

So in der Fünfergruppe (cimgott und arzmann waren auch dabei) war es perfekt.
Etwas verwirrt waren wir dann doch als wir irgendwie 33-einhalb X-Rider getroffen haben, die plötzlich von allen Seiten aus den Wald kamen und diesen bevölkert haben, sich aufgelöst, dann wieder vereinigt haben, dann da gestanden, dann dort gestanden, dann überall gesanden sind
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## dadsi (18. April 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute wars mal richtig supergutschönrelaxedelebnisreichverwirrendtoll
> 
> Respekt und Gratulation Ransom + Freeridefritz die neuen NB-Bezwinger
> ...



Möge der Trail unser sein


----------



## cimgott (18. April 2010)

Hi,

Kinder war das eine geniale Tour, und auch danke an die schon erwähnten X-Rider, war echt eine lustige Truppe, mit abfallenden Kurbeln und so 

Das Techniktraining am NB war ebenfalls sehr gut, und Bertholds Tipp mit dem höheren Druck in der Gabel goldrichtig !! Die erste Schlüsselstelle ist geknackt, leider sind da noch ein paar mehr! Respekt an Ransom  und Freeridefritz!

Nachdem dann die NoNames verabschiedet wurden, haben Freeridefritz und ich noch beschlossen eine Tour zu fahren. Und ich muss euch echt mal vor Ihm warnen, ein echtes Powerpack, kaum zu bremsen!!!

Erst rüber zum Aalbäumle, Freeridefritz wollte natürlich den Trail hochdrücken, war klar. Oben dann erstmal ein Radler und eine dicke Rote Wurst eingeworfen, man war das lecker!! 

Da wir uns anschließend nicht einigen konnten, seinen oder meinen Trail zu fahren, haben wir beschlossen einfach beide zu testen. Also erst den Trail von Freeridefritz runter, war echt spaßig!! Und dann nochmal das Aalbäumle hoch und hinten Richtung OBK wieder runter, leider haben dort die Waldarbeiter ganze Arbeit geleistet und die Hälfte des Trails war unpassierbar.

Dann nach UBK geradelt und den Wasserhäusletrail hochgedrückt und nach On the Rocks diesen wieder runter.

Anschließend dachten wir, dass der Tag genutzt werden sollte und sind bei Glashütte hoch und den Walter Hägele zum Viadukt wieder runter inc. Vertical Rock.

Dann war aber langsam genug und mit zwei Pils (sponsert by Freeridefritz) ging es dann wieder zurück nach AA!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (18. April 2010)

Hi cimgott,
Respekt!...bis wann wart ihr dann unterwegs?.... Mir haben unsere 4,5h heute gereicht.
Freeridefritz wird noch ein richtiges DuracellHäschen, Oberrespekt.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (18. April 2010)

wir waren heute mal auf richtigen Trails unterwegs, daher kein Treffen.
Basteil
ZZ-Drop
Steinhaufen
OtR

und was Neues hab ich auch noch entdeckt. Dank für den Tip mit dem Secret Spot 

Ach so , Bilder gibts auch, aber hab jetzt keine Zeit mehr
bis denn


----------



## freeridefritz (18. April 2010)

Video von heute ist fast fertig ... 

Ich muss Euch leider alle vor Cimgott warnen, er hat heute versucht seinen Begleiter (mich) mit einem abgelaufenen Ekel-Engergie-Riegel zu vergiften. Isst diesen dann aber doch selber und erlebt daraufhin (leider nur im Kopf) seltsame Höhenflüge ... Zitat: " Hey ich bin jetzt wieder voll fit ..." 2 Minuten später wird er beim Glashütte Aufstieg von Jogger und alter Oma überhohlt .... Ich hab die Ehre der radfahrenden Zunft dann, mal wieder, retten müssen und hab den Jogger erst an mich rankommen lassen, um dann, kurz bevor er wohl dachte mich auch zu haben, ins zweite Kettenblatt vorne hochzuschalten und einen gewaltigen Endspurt bis oben hinzulegen.

Den abschließenden Tannenzäpfle-Pitstopp abgezogen waren wir bis ca. 17:30 Uhr unterwegs, oder ?  Laut cimi 1355,6 Hm...


----------



## freeridefritz (18. April 2010)

so, hier das video von heute: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_6MIAJisY4"]YouTube- verweigerer[/nomedia]


----------



## cimgott (19. April 2010)

Oh man, da plaudert einer wieder alles aus 

Egal
Klasse Video, das entschädigt 

Gruß Martin


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (19. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
das CANYON Alpinist ist da und war auch schon unterwegs in seinen jagdgründen.
ein paar fotos vom Wochenende sind im album, wen´s interessiert.
beste grüsse m.


----------



## krokerleguane (19. April 2010)

Hi,
@micha, das Bike sieht nach "mehr" aus, oh je, das gibt dann das nächste (für mich unerreichbare) Level. 
Dass die da auf deinen Bildern nirgends ein Geländer hingemacht haben, ...für mich echt unbegreiflich 

@cimgott und freeridefritz, ihr Kaputtnixe, echt bis 17.30 unterwegs, irre 

Waaoow, der Film ist echt klasse , den muss ich jetzt auch wieder jeden Tag mind. 5x anschauen

TOLL, ich hab an meinen Waden drei üble Beulen von diesen blöden Kribelmücken, die uns zu abertausenden am Parcour überfallen haben. 

@cimgott, zwecks meiner Kurbel, erst die Inbusschraube gut anziehen ist nicht so gut....ich hatte es da im Wald zu gut gemeint, jetzt hat es dort ein Stück ausgebrochen, sprich Kurbel ist hinüber.
Hat mich sowieso aufgeregt, ich hab jetzt einfach en Klassiker geordert ne neue XT und gut ists, keine Experimente mehr.
Beinmuskulatur und Warten auf neue Kurbel zwingt mich zu ner Pause, passt auch mal 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (19. April 2010)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> das CANYON Alpinist ist da und war auch schon unterwegs in seinen jagdgründen.
> ein paar fotos vom Wochenende sind im album, wen´s interessiert.
> beste grüsse m.



geil, geil, geil des Alpinist ...


----------



## arzmann (19. April 2010)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> das CANYON Alpinist ist da und war auch schon unterwegs in seinen jagdgründen.
> ein paar fotos vom Wochenende sind im album, wen´s interessiert.
> beste grüsse m.



m. Top Bike grüsse arzmann


----------



## Carsten (19. April 2010)

Servus

der neue Helm ist echt fotogen




übrigens haben wir mächtig das Belohnungshormon Dopamin aktiviert am Sonntag...bei mir äußert sich das immer in einem mächtigen Freudengeräusch.
Da hab ich heute morgen nen schönen Artikel im DAV Magazin gelesen:
Und hier finden Sie den vollständigen Beitrag von Frieder Beck zur Neurobiologie des Extremsports.
http://www.schattauer.de/de/magazin.../ptt/issue/special/manuscript/12414/show.html

"In diesem Beitrag wird im Zusammenhang mit extremen Ausdauerbelastungen und Risikosportarten aufgezeigt, zu welchen Hochleistungen der menschliche Körper in der Lage ist, wenn Sportler über eine ausgeprägte emotionale und kognitive Selbstkontrolle verfügen. Gleichzeitig führen im Gehirn der Ausdauerathleten Endorphinanstiege dazu, dass sie bei der Bewältigung extremer Distanzen Hochgefühle erleben und Schmerzen weniger stark wahrnehmen. Die hohe Risikobereitschaft und die belohnenden Aspekte bei der Ausübung riskanter Sportarten unterliegen dagegen insbesondere der Beeinflussung durch das mesolimbische Dopaminsystem."

"Ueberhaupt ist danach alles wunderbar: Vergessen sind Angst, Durst, Schmerzen, Kälte - alles vergessen, nur noch die Erinnerung an ein intensives Erlebnis und ein manchmal heimlicher, manchmal weniger heimlicher Stolz auf das Geleistete. Und vielleicht wird man sogar noch von jemandem bewundert."  
öh? im Heft stand statt "jemandem" "einer Frau"..egal

jedenfalls lesenswert


----------



## cimgott (19. April 2010)

@Berthold
Wo hat es etwas rausgerissen, bei der zentralen zum vorspannen oder den beiden kleinen M5 Schrauben welche die Kurbel wirklich klemmen ?

Wenn es an der großen ist und die Klemmung nicht betrifft, sollte es egal sein !

Ich hab noch ne fast ungefahrene Deore Kurbel da, kannst Du übergangsweise haben für ne Flasche Bier haben !

Deore = schwer und fast unzerstörbar!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (19. April 2010)

hä ? ich hab gar nicht mitbekommen, dass an bertholds kurbel auch was war ... oder ist das etwa auch wieder auf der heimfahrt passiert ? 

Ich hab nur mitbekommen, dass einem der 200 x-riders die kurbel abgefallen war ...


----------



## krokerleguane (19. April 2010)

Hi cimgott, 
Bild machen ist zu anstrengend, ne die ist hin, da ist ein 2cm² großes Gewindestück von der Kurbelachse ausgebrochen. Eierschaleneffekt, Druck von aussen super belastbar, Druck von innen nix belastbar.
Solange ich den Kurbelarm nicht einigermaßen fest hab, darf ich keinesfalls die kleine Klemmschraube mit mehr als 1Nm anziehen, tja man sollte Anzugsmomente beachten
Meine Kribelmückenstiche schwellen weiter an, wenn morgen nicht besser, dann Doc. Hatte letztes Jahr ja schon ne ätzende Erfahrung mit ner Entzündung im Bein wegen nem blöden Stich....wahrscheinlich hab ich eine beim Saugen tot geschlagen und durch den Rüssel hab ich mir dann dadurch die Innereien des Viechs injiziert, TOLL!

XT Kurbel müsste Mi/Do da sein, das reicht, ich hab diese Woche so oder so weniger Luft.
Biken ist so oder so doof, der Sport gefällt mir gar nicht. Da muss man sich dauernd beweisen und seine Angst überwinden und zeigen wie willenstark man ist und so, alles nicht mein Ding...ich wollte nur mal Star eines Bikefilms werden .....und das hab ich jetzt dank Freeridefritz erreicht, mehr wollte ich nicht.....so,mit kann ich mich jetzt zurücklehnen...meine Reifen auf 3,5bar aufpumpen und gemütlich jeden Sonntag Nachmittag um den Stausee rollen, ohne Helm braungebrannt und mit Sonnenbrille...

Grüsse Berthold
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (19. April 2010)

.....edit, freeridefritz, meine Kurbel war praktisch die ganze Tour über schon hin, aber gutes Material hält halt dann trotzdem.
Würde wohl auch weiter halten, aber wenn man halt weiß was da ist hat man weniger Vertrauen.....
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (19. April 2010)

Ahh soo..... naja, dann gute Besserung (der Kurbel)

bzgl. Mückenattacken: Evtl. der erste Fall der so genannten Braunenberg-Malaria ?

nee im Ernst:

Bin ja auch n paar mal gestochen worden, entzündet hat sich aber (noch) nichts. Kratzt halt. Evtl. bist allergisch gg. Mückenspeichel? Arzt aufsuchen, Kortisonsalbe drauf und gut. Bepanten hilft manchmal auch schon. Mein Bruder hat sowas auch. Auch bei Schnaken und so scheiß. Aber auf diese Scheiß Kribelmücken reagieren viele ziemlich heftig. Mag wohl auch an der zunehmenden Schadstoffbelastung unserer Umwelt liegen. 


http://www.lagus.mv-regierung.de/la...blikationen_-_fuer_Buerger/Kriebelmuecken.pdf

Save our Planet !


----------



## linusb (19. April 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Kribelmückenstiche schwellen weiter an, wenn morgen nicht besser, dann Doc. Hatte letztes Jahr ja schon ne ätzende Erfahrung mit ner Entzündung im Bein wegen nem blöden Stich....wahrscheinlich hab ich eine beim Saugen tot geschlagen und durch den Rüssel hab ich mir dann dadurch die Innereien des Viechs injiziert, TOLL!
> 
> ...
> ...


Ah, ein Leidensgenosse!
Das gleiche Problem habe ich seit ca. 2 1/2 Jahren auch... immer wieder knapp an einer Stichvergiftung vorbei. Meine Ärztin ist der Meinung, dass das allergische Reaktionen sind. Hat mir ein paar Dinge empfohlen, die wirklich helfen.
- Systral Creme (gut gekühlt/im Kühlschrank gelagert)
- LORANO akut (Antiallergikum in Tablettenform/Wirkstoff Loratadin/Apothekenpflichtig)
Also diese Kombi funktioniert bei mir ganz gut 

Gruß Linus


----------



## krokerleguane (19. April 2010)

Hi, ihr seit ja lustig,
wird ja voll der ApothekerThread ...und in 25 Jahren reden wir hier nur noch über unsere ProstataLeiden 

Ne im ernst, Danke für die Tipps und Hinweise, passt leider voll auf mich und meine Symptome.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (19. April 2010)

...hab grad meine Mails gecheckt , Kurbel ist schon versendet.
H&S ist ein schneller Laden 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (20. April 2010)

Hi, 
so Kurbel ist da, gerade verbaut...na ja irgendwie hats länger gedauert als geplant, die XT ist ja ne hightech Leichtbaukurbel geworden.
Hab meine alten FSA Kettenblätter (und Bashguard) genommen, sonst hätt ich mein neues Riztelpaket und neue Kette gebraucht.
Braucht wer nagelneue XT Kettenblätter, mit kohlefasercompositvertärktem mittleren? 2/3 des Neupreises im Laden.
Ich mach sooderso bald n 34-er und ein 20-er drauf.
Toll hatt alle möglichen Torx nur den 30-er nicht, also noch Baumarkt und Wzeug/Bit gekauft.

Jetzt wiegt mein Rad 300g weniger, "nur" noch 15,2 (nachgewogen)....find ich gut mit 2,5-er Muddy, Deemaxx, Gustav und so.


anderes Thema: Kribelmücken, der Tip mit Allegikum war wohl richtig, hab mir gesten was eingeworfen (hatte ich vom letzten Jahr noch), heute schon deutlich besser (also erstmal nicht zum Doc), ist noch nicht perfekt, aber denke am Do oder Freitag geh ich wieder biken 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (20. April 2010)

War heute auf Entspannungstour mit Freundin, 1 h locker durch doe Gegend gerollt ...Feldweg und Straße, oh mann , nicht mein Ding,wirklich  


Ist morgen jemand unterwegs ? Ich wär um 18 Uhr am RP oder 17:30 in Aalen am Bahnhof ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (20. April 2010)

....tja Christoph.....n richtiger Traildustjunkee geworden in den letzten vier Wochen .
Das ist jetzt dein Schicksal, ne Radtour so hat nun für dich nix mehr mit biken zu tun.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (20. April 2010)

...


Morgen drück ich wieder rein ...vielleicht verfolg ich ja im Wiegetritt ein paar Schwertrider ...


----------



## maiersen (20. April 2010)

Gut möglich das ich morgen am RP auftauche...

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Carsten (21. April 2010)

schönes neues Video!
Paßt auf mit der musik, zwecks den Rechten. Das könnt Ärger machen!

war gestern am secret Spot. Toller Trail, leider ohne Ausfahrt unten.
den noBrakes hats irgendwie nicht gefallen


----------



## cimgott (21. April 2010)

Jo, feinstes Wetter !!!

So ca. 17:40 am Bahnhof oder 18:00 am RP könnte ich knapp schaffen !!!

Wer kommt ? 

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (21. April 2010)

> war gestern am secret Spot. Toller Trail, leider ohne Ausfahrt unten.
> den noBrakes hats irgendwie nicht gefallen




....ha so einer bist du,.....geht mir mit meinen Schülern auch immer so...

Eventuell bin ich auch 18.00 am RP (51:49, dass ich da bin)
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (21. April 2010)

Ich bin heute um 17:58 Uhr am RP  (99:1, dass ich da bin)


----------



## Carsten (21. April 2010)

da noch das Bild von Michael:





mehr aktuelles in meinem Album


----------



## krokerleguane (21. April 2010)

Hi, tja ...stolzes Bild 
Nachdem bei mir die Tour heute eher mau anfing, nämlich weil ich bemerkte, dass mein rechtes Lenkerabschlusstopfenplastikkäppchen weg war....TOLL das kann ich ja mal gar nicht brauchen.....dann noch weil ich 195psi im Dämpfer hatte, obwohl ich vor ner Woche doch 210psi reingepumpt hatte (glaub ich jedenfalls).....ist mein Dämpfer undicht...TOLL....
...will ich heute überhaupt fahren.....was mach ich hier eigentlich....solche Gedanken am Anfang...na ja.....da kann es ja nur besser werden.....

...und es wurde besser, genial...LUSTIG....cimgott und freeridefritz haben es geschaft, dass ich nen Lachkrampf bekam und mein Trinkwasser wieder durch die Nase entsorgte.......und das als Hilfesteller im SS.

Vorher schon lustig am VWZ, als die netten Trailpfleger uns gleich mal als die vom Video erkannten...(Grüsse an euch und danke nochmal, dass wir gleich als erste fahren durften)

Respekt cimgott  heute war deine Tour
.
Freeridefritz wieder warm?

Uns wurde noch warm, denn ein Trekki mit Pappschachtel auf dem Gepäckträger hat uns noch zu Höchstleistungen gezwungen, denn wir hatte ja unsere Trikots an, da muss man ja die Ehre verteidigen.


Ransom und ich fahren erst wieder am Sa 13.30 RP, dann etwas länger (bis 19.39 oder so)


Heute von 17.10 bis 21.10.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (21. April 2010)

Hi Leute,

war ne Klasse Tour heute !!

War fast schon gemein, wie wir heute an den Trailpflegern vorbei sind! Die haben super Rampen gebaut, sind sie wahrscheinlich selbst noch nicht gefahren und dann kommen einfach vier Biker dahergerollt und fahren wie selbstverständlich einfach drüber!

Aber wir haben uns ja dann ganz artig bedankt als wir es geschnallt hatten 

Gruß Martin


----------



## maiersen (22. April 2010)

Tach Männer,
hier noch "verspätet" mein Beitrag zur gestrigen Tour. 
Ja lustig wars definitiv, aber frisch fromm fröhlich frei saß ich nicht auf dem Bike... Die drei Biker welche Trailpflege betrieben haben waren echt super nett (danke nochmals an der Stelle fürs Anpacken). 

Tja Cimgott hatte sich gestern irgendwie auf mich eingeschossen. Während ich am Anschlag den Berg hochfahre boxt ständig von hinten "einer" an mein Hinterrad  mit den Worten das es auch schneller gehen könnte, ich mit hochrotem Kopf keuchend den Berg hoch und sehe nur ein fettes Grinsen locker neben mir fahren und vor allem zum ersten mal am Stepstone gewesen und direkt und fehlerfrei bis unten durchgefahren, Respekt und weiter so ! 

Im Rückweg waren meine Akkus dann eigentlich schon völlig leer und dann war da dann noch der Typ mit der Kartonschachtel..... Aua !

Ride on !

Thomas


----------



## krokerleguane (22. April 2010)

Hi, 
hätte Lust auf ne andere Gegend am Samstag.
Gibt es hier jemand oder ne Gruppe, z.B. der/die sich in der Nähe von Oberkochen gut auskennt und ähnliche Sachen fährt, oder auch in der Heubacher Gegend   und Lust hätte uns mitzunehmen auf ne 4-5h Tour, ich könnte als Gegenleistung ein paar DD (Doppelte Duplos) anbieten, und natürlich ne glorreiche Erwähnung in Wort und Bild im extraordinären NoNamesThread 
Wir wären 3-4 Leute. (Prophet (ich), Ransom, Freeridefritz, cimgott?)

...denn einfach irgendwohin fahren ist doof, 1. man findet die guten Sachen nicht ...2. man fährt eventuell Sachen bei denen es Ärger mit Förster und Wanderern gibt und schadet so den local Bikern auch noch.

Grüsse berthold


----------



## Carsten (22. April 2010)

frag mal den hemme, der kennt OK alles
sa ist bei mir leider ruhetag
aber Steinhaufen zeige ich Euch mal...istz mein Baby


----------



## cimgott (22. April 2010)

Elixir Entlüftungsparty die Erste !!

Eigentlich wollten wir hier in AA nur schnell die Elixir von Gpunkt entlüften, dann kam noch Freeridefritz hinzu und die Schwabsberger mit Arzman, maiersen und Berthold sind auch noch angetreten !!!

Kurz noch meinen Restbierkasten geleert (zum Glück hat maiersen noch ein paar Fläschchen extra mitgebracht) und bei Freeridefritz einen kaputten Dämpfer diagnostiziert und ach genau die Elixir entlüftet 

Cooler Abend, danke fürs kommen hat mich echt gefreut !!

Mist am Samstag habt ihr eine geniale Tour geplant und ich kann am Samstag nicht, war klar !! Aber viel Spaß wünsch ich schon mal!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Lostpilot (22. April 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> hätte Lust auf ne andere Gegend am Samstag.
> Gibt es hier jemand oder ne Gruppe, z.B. der/die sich in der Nähe von Oberkochen gut auskennt und ähnliche Sachen fährt, oder auch in der Heubacher Gegend   und Lust hätte uns mitzunehmen auf ne 4-5h Tour, ich könnte als Gegenleistung ein paar DD (Doppelte Duplos) anbieten, und natürlich ne glorreiche Erwähnung in Wort und Bild im extraordinären NoNamesThread
> Wir wären 3-4 Leute. (Prophet (ich), Ransom, Freeridefritz, cimgott?)
> ...



Die Sache mit der Heubacher Tour könnten wir mal in Angriff nehmen. Aber nicht so kurzfristig auf diesen Samstag hin. Im Gegenzug mag ich lieber ´ne Runde BB und Co. geniessen, insofern das die technischen Fähigkeiten zulassen


----------



## freeridefritz (22. April 2010)

cimgott schrieb:


> ... und bei Freeridefritz einen kaputten Dämpfer diagnostiziert



der isch nicht kaputt, der "schmatzt" nur ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (23. April 2010)

Hi, Danke Carsten und Lostpilot für das Angebot, das machen wir mal, ja Sa ist relativ kurzfristig.
Wir haben jetzt für Sa was mit Gpunkt in Aussicht 

cimgott, wegen Sa nicht traurig sein...., denn nächsten Samstag ist:

THE ULTIMATE READY TO RUMBLE NONAMES BERTHOLDS GEBURTSTAGS ERSTER MAI PARTY TOUR

Abfahrt 1.Mai 10.00 Schwabsberg bei mir vor der Tür.
ca 4h Tour in Ellwanger Umgebung todestrails inclusive 

ab ca 14.30 Grillen bei mir im Garten, jeder bringt sein Grillgut und so mit und wer mehr als 2 Bier trinken möchte auch "sein" Bier. Salate und kiloweise Schokolade immer willkommen 
Das Ganze nachmittags dann auch mit Frau und Kind!

Schwertriders, carsten, Hemme, freeridefritz, cimgott, techstar und wer sonst so möchte 

Grüsse berthold


----------



## danny80 (23. April 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> hätte Lust auf ne andere Gegend am Samstag.
> Gibt es hier jemand oder ne Gruppe, z.B. der/die sich in der Nähe von Oberkochen gut auskennt und ähnliche Sachen fährt, oder auch in der Heubacher Gegend   und Lust hätte uns mitzunehmen auf ne 4-5h Tour, ich könnte als Gegenleistung ein paar DD (Doppelte Duplos) anbieten, und natürlich ne glorreiche Erwähnung in Wort und Bild im extraordinären NoNamesThread
> Wir wären 3-4 Leute. (Prophet (ich), Ransom, Freeridefritz, cimgott?)
> ...



Hi Berthold, 

bin vermutlich am Samstag in der Gegend um Heubach unterwegs, wobei Ihr ja jetzt schon was anders geplant habt so wie es sich anhört...

Vielleicht klappts in naher Zukunft ja mal, würd mich freuen.

War ja mit cimgott im Winter mal in AA unterwegs, vielleicht darf ich mich euch ja in "eurem Revier" auch mal anschließen.

happy biking und schönes WE
grüße, dani


----------



## freeridefritz (23. April 2010)

Hallo,
bzgl. meiner Überlegungen zu einem Bashguard, kleine Frage:

Das große 44er Blatt kommt ja dann weg. Würdet Ihr das 32 Kettenblatt (hab momentan 44/32/22) drauflassen, oder ein 34 oder 36er montieren ? Was sind die Meinungen ? Mim 32er stell ichs mir auf längeren Geraden ziemlich ätzend vor...

Zufällig jemand hier, der noch nen Bashguard und oder Kettenblätter in den entspr. Größen rumliegen hat, zum Verkauf ?


----------



## krokerleguane (23. April 2010)

Hi, 
Danny80, gern mal , Dank für das Angebot, ja so wie es aussieht haben wir schon ne "Verabredung" für Samstag.
Bin überwältigt von der genialen "Guide-Bereitschaft" hier im Thread . 

Freeridefritz, ja 32-er geht so kann ich auch damit leben, wir haben (dank an Zdeneker) jetzt ein 34-er bestellt, das merkt man schon anscheinend. 36-er ist dann halt optisch auch wieder deutlich größer, gefällt mir persönlich nicht so. Meist sind die Bashguards ja in 32/34 und 36/38 gestuft.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (23. April 2010)

Servus Christoph,
schau mal hier im Bikemarkt nach, sind ein paar gute Angebote dabei,
z.B. verkauft einer seinen Bashguard 34 Z. von Race Face für 14  und das Teil ist sogar neu ! 

Vielleicht ist was interessantes für dich dabei ! 

Gruß Ransom


----------



## Sanchopancho (23. April 2010)

hätte euch gerne ein paar Trails um Heubach gezeigt,  sitz aber den kompletten Samstag in einem Seminar fest.

Da kommt Freude auf


----------



## freeridefritz (23. April 2010)

Was haltet ihr von dem hier

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/257925/cat/all

Ist von 32 - 36 , den könnt ich vorläufig mal hernehmen ohne mir gleich ein neues  34er Kettenblatt shoppen zu müssen. Müsst auch an meine SLX Kurbel passa. Sieht aber recht schwer aus ...

@cimgott: Schreib mal zruck, hast mein Ventilkäpple auf deiner Fensterbank gefunden? Habs wohl beim "Fensterln" liegen lassen ...


----------



## krokerleguane (23. April 2010)

Hi,
lieber was Edles:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Bash-Rings-Bashguard-2010-schwarz::16043.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Face-Bash-Rings-DH-Bashguard-2010::6866.html
Grüsse berthold


----------



## Carsten (23. April 2010)

1. Mai ist gebucht


ganz edel:







wie gemacht? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wenn wer Lust hat, Material hab ich noch da, nein zum bauen hab ich keine Zeit und Lust 

hat wer nen Plan wo man günstig Beläge für Magura - Disc Bremsbeläge (Louise Typ 3.2) Performance bekommt. Also nur Originale, kein Plagiat Schrott?
und wenn Ihr schon am suchen seit:  Avid - Code Bremsbeläge - sintered      brauch ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (23. April 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi, Danke Carsten und Lostpilot für das Angebot, das machen wir mal, ja Sa ist relativ kurzfristig.
> Wir haben jetzt für Sa was mit Gpunkt in Aussicht
> 
> cimgott, wegen Sa nicht traurig sein...., denn nächsten Samstag ist:
> ...



Zum Glück sind die 789 XRIDERS beschäftigt, wegen 2 Biers und so


----------



## krokerleguane (23. April 2010)

.....weil nämlich letzte Jahr 5 Kästen Bier nicht ausreichten 

@Kohlefaser bearbeiten find ich unangenehm.

Sanchopancho, wir kommen gern mal. Schade dass die NoNames zeitgleich zu BiketheRock in Óberstdorf nen Freeride X-Short bei Freeride-Allgäu gebucht haben, sonst hätten wir da mal ein threadübergreifendes IBC gemeinsames Biertrinken machen können.

Ende Mai (31.05. - 5.06.) sind wir (Ransom, cimgott, freeridefritz?, und ich) am Gardasee, ist da auch wer von hier unten?
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (23. April 2010)

Freeridefritz + cimgott, Schrauberparty vorbei, oder sitzt ihr jetzt gerade gemeinsam nebeneinander vor m Rechner 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (23. April 2010)

...ha noi, des wärn scho 10 % von meiner Mitte/Ende Juni Anfang Juli geplanten Hammerschmitt...daher vermutl. doch keine Invest. in bashguard . Bräucht dann ja auch noch zusätzlich ein neues Kettenblatt, was auch wieder n paar Steine kostet.

PS: Heute kleine 1,5 h independent Entschlackungs-Keine-2-Tage-Ohne-Biken-Zulass-Tour am BB. Eher Uphillorientiert, Am Spiesel hinten hochgekraxelt, von Jakobshütte zum RP, Bobbahn hoch, oben links Richtung Adv., dann voll hoch zum Loch, Downhill über Popolupfer, H&S (ohne Stopp am Baum ...yeah) und Dschungel. Insgesamt recht staubig und trocken, was nicht grad für guten Grip gesorgt hat. Dann wieder beim Cimi gelandet, Ventiilkäpple abgehohlt und wieder am "kaputten?" Dämpfer rumgemacht...oh mann  






krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> lieber was Edles:
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Bash-Rings-Bashguard-2010-schwarz::16043.html
> ...


----------



## krokerleguane (24. April 2010)

Hi, 
hast du ne iscg (oder heißt das icg??) Aufnahme unten am Rahmen, nur dann geht das mit der Hammerschmitt.
Kettenblatt brauchst du kein neues, das 32-er das du hast geht ja erst mal.
Grüsse berthold


----------



## MK007 (24. April 2010)

Hi,

würde mich am Samstag wieder dazu gesellen (sollte es reichen). Bin aber bis zum Nachmittag mit Umzug beschäftigt. Ich melde mich mal auf Bertholds Handy. Vielleicht könnt ihr noch grob die Richtung posten.

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (24. April 2010)

Hi, nächsten Samstag ? also nicht heute?...nächster Samstag ist 1.Mai, da darf man nicht umziehen, da muss man biken
Richtung grob Adelmannsfelden / Hohenberg
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (24. April 2010)

Ja, siehe hier : http://www.canyon.com/popup/serien_highlights/iscg-aufnahme.html?title=ISCG-05-AUFNAHME 




krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du ne iscg (oder heißt das icg??) Aufnahme unten am Rahmen, nur dann geht das mit der Hammerschmitt.
> Kettenblatt brauchst du kein neues, das 32-er das du hast geht ja erst mal.
> Grüsse berthold


----------



## MK007 (24. April 2010)

Hi Berthold,
Sch... ich meinte natürlich heute. Macht aber nix konnte je nicht da sich das ganze (Möbel schleppen) länger gezogen hat wie geplant. Jetzt gehts erst mal auf die Liege 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## krokerleguane (24. April 2010)

Hi, heute wärs auch bei uns nicht gegangen, wir waren weiter weg 
Oh mann war das genial heute. Rutschig trocken und meine Protektoren haben mich mal wieder nach etwas Übermut heftigst gerettet, ich liebe diese Dinger ...ich hab das Bild noch vor Augen, wie ich mein Knie auf dem Felsen aufprallen sehe und mein Körper sich schon auf Schmerzen vorbereitet, und......nein kein Schmerz, Protektor dämpft alles ab 

Für mich mal wieder seit langem ne echt anstrengende Tour, vor allem der letzte Monsteranstieg ohne Wasser, nur mit dem Gedanken, dass ich noch meine NotfallCapriSonneCola von meiner Tochter stibitzt im Rucksack habe, ....war echt meine Rettung 
SchwertriderAA und Gpunkt, Danke fürs genaile guiden 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (25. April 2010)

Hi, 
bin mit Ransom um 11.00 am RP.
Nur für ne Entschlackungstour ohne gefährliche Sachen.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (25. April 2010)

Bis gleich dann!!


----------



## cimgott (25. April 2010)

Ja wie keine Nachricht von den Schwabsbergern ??

Immer noch am Grillen ??

So nach der kurzen Entschlackungstour mit Berthold und Thomas (Fürsitztrail und Brett(angeguckt) Loch und Popolupfer) bin ich dann Richtung Aalbäumle abgedreht und von dort zum Rosenstein gerollt.

Kurz den Northshore angeguckt und mit den Rittern kurz gesprochen. Früher waren die Rüstungen noch aus Metall, heute leider nur noch Plaste. Naja früher war eben alles besser 

Dann noch zweimal den Downhill runter (läuft echt gut) und über den Vomaberg (Zickzackweg) und Aalbäumle wieder zurück nach good old Aalen !!

Gefühlt waren das mindestens 2344 HM aber der Tacho hat nur 1530 gezeigt 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (25. April 2010)

hatten heute wieder jede Menge Spaß










mehr Bilder in meinem Album


----------



## krokerleguane (25. April 2010)

Hi, 
@cimgott, tja du hast uns so plattgefahren , dass wir gleich spontan ne Grillparty bei mir im Garten machen mussten , und die ging, weil Gpunkt auch noch auftauchte gleich mal bis 19.00 Uhr.

Ja heute war Entschlackung angesagt, auch mal gut, wir waren ja um 13.00 schon wieder daheim, und von den 3h sind wir ja zusammen 30 min auf dem Bänkle rumgesessen und haben die Landschaft angekuckt und dann noch 30 min und haben das Brett angekuckt 

@wie wir, ich seh die anderen nur rumstehen und du hattest mal wieder nur Spaß oder wie , übrigends, du trainierst zu viel, dein ganzer Babyspeck ist weg uund ich seh nur noch Haut und Sehnen/Muskeln, ...oder ist das Silikon? 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (25. April 2010)

GPunkt machts auch richtig gut:





@Linus: so muß das aussehen...Popa ganz nach unten, denn klappt das viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (25. April 2010)

ach so, habt Ihr mein Live-Bild vom Überschlag in der Hölle (tiefes Laub, nix Stein gesehen) schon gefunden:


----------



## freeridefritz (25. April 2010)

Sooo.....  aus der von mir heute geplanten "Ich-Fahr-heut-Nachmittag-nur-KURZ-zum-Kamu-und-hohl-den-Bashring-Tour" wurde ein 5 1/2 stündige CC/Road-Marathon Tour, weil ich Westhausen mit Waldhausen verwechselt hab und davor noch ne Abkürzung über Oberkochen genommen hab. 16:30 Uhr Start, Richtung UK/OK Rotstein erklommen (super Zickzackwegle, aber bergauf ..."keuch" ) , dann dacht ich mir: ah ja klar, Ebnater Steige, super, die noch hochdrücken und ich bin beim Kamu in Westhausen. Hab ganz schön dumm geguckt als ich dann in WALDhausen war. Quasi eine Autobahnausfahrt zu früh. Habs total verwechselt mit den beiden Käffern. Dann halt über diese komische Ebene hintre nach AA-Arlesberg gesprintet und über verdammt viele Irrwege bergab dann in Reichenbach/Westhausen angekommen. Oh Mann ...bisle Geschmalge beim Kamu (gute Besserung) und Rückfahrt wo scho dunkel und kalt war ohne Licht. 21:00 Uhr in Aalen-City angekommen. F:U:C:K 

@Berthold: Leider Mailbox zu spät abgehört (9:00  heut früh war aber au ganz schön optimistisch, nach der Tour gestern) UND bei den Bilder von Carsten bin ich allerdings froh, dass ich heute morgen ) 9:30 Uhr NICHT am KW-Brunnen stand. Cimgott wollt mich ja auch schon mal OtR runterjagen, aber das mach ich erst, wenn mir einer sagt, wo nach dem Stein-Gap der Ausgang ist.

@Cimgott: Leider Mailbox zu spät abgehört (12:30 war auch noch zu optimistisch) ...da hab i mir grad erst die Zähne butzt !


----------



## krokerleguane (26. April 2010)

Hi Freeridefritz, ich find dich ernsthaft lustig 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (26. April 2010)

Toll, jetzt soll ich also meinen Dämpfer doch einschicken ...

PS: Hat jemand zufällig nen passenden Ersatz-Dämpfer?  Momentan verbaut: FOX RP 23 (Dämpferlänge 190 mm) !


----------



## techstar (26. April 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

bin auch wieder im Lande.
Morgen starten wir wieder durch zu ner Tour. Abfahrt wie letztes Mal 17:30 AA tief (hoffentlich pünktlich). UncleJimbo und Cimgötze sind mit am Start...

NoNames, FreeFritz (trotz gefetztem Dämpfer) usw. auch dabei?

@Berthold:
Danke noch für die Einladung zur Geburtstags-Mai-Tour. Müsst klappen 

@Carsten: Hast Du nach Deinem Live-Sturz noch ne Mütze voll Schlaf genommen? Siehst So müde aus auf dem Pic 

Greetz
Andi


----------



## krokerleguane (26. April 2010)

Hi techstar,
mal sehen ob ich morgen kann und/oder will. 
Ich schreib dann morgen kurzfristig hier rein, ob ja oder nein.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (26. April 2010)

@freeridefritz
Ich hätte den Speci Dämpfer mit 200mm da! 

Sollte in deinen Hinterbau passen. Müsste nur passende Buchsen drehen, die vom Fox passen ja leider nicht !!

Gruß Martin


----------



## techstar (27. April 2010)

Hallole,

hab im Urlaub letzte Woche etwas mit der neuen Helmcam rumgespielt.
Hier das Ergebnis, falls es jemanden interessiert 
Ist ein bisschen lang, aber wenn mans in groß und mit Ton anschaut gehts.
Kombiniert mit Christophs Cam könnte man da glaub was richtig Gutes zaubern...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6048/h

Ansonsten vielleicht bis heut Abend. Berthold, kannst Du bei dem Wetter widerstehen? 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## freeridefritz (27. April 2010)

Hi Andi,

coole Sache ... sag mal, hast du die Cam irgendwie schräg montiert gehabt ? So bei 2:10 min extrem und dann fällts immer wieder mal auf, dass das Bild irgendwie "schief" ist. 

Ansonsten schon cool mit so was zu filmen, weil man die Anderen damit quasi während der Fahrt verfolgen kann. 

Ich denk ich bin heute Abend raus  , schicke meine Dämpfer jetzt so schnell wie möglich ein. Evtl. kann Martin noch passende Buchsen drehen, dann kann ich seinen Ersatz-Dämpfer nehmen (klappt aber sicher nicht mehr bis heute Abend)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (27. April 2010)

...Dauert ne Weile, bis man weiß woraufs ankommt bei der Cam.
Zusätzlich rutscht einfach der Helm bei jeder Erschütterung durch das seitlich montierte Gewicht etwas nach. Später hab ich ihn deutlich fester gezurrt, dann gings besser. Einfacher wärs mit Fullface oder mittiger Befestigung.
Man hat hald keinen Monitor zur Überprüfung während der Tour. Nur eine Ausrichthilfe in Form von 2 Laserpointern, denen entsprechend man das Objektiv verdrehen kann...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (27. April 2010)

*jahrhundertfrühling auf der alb - also nix wie raus.
*
ein paar bilder vom wochenende hab ich ins album gestellt.
aus dem land der vielen steilen kurven ... 





z.B. der völlig schwindelfreie Berthold mit aufgeblasener backenkurventechnik 





oder kurvengott gpunkt ganz souverän 




oder freeridefrog, der uns sehr verblüffte 

auf jeden fall eine super aktion - besser gehts kaum.

bis bald - see you on the trails


----------



## maiersen (27. April 2010)

@Micha : Absolut klasse Bilder !!!!!!!
Als Biker und Guide sowieso ungeschlagen, nun auch noch als Fotograf  An dieser Stelle nochmals meinen ausdrücklichen Dank für die hammerharte Tour am Samstag, mit Abstand die beste die ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin. Die Vorhersage von Günther stimmte, hab nachts definitiv von Kurven geträumt..... 

Ride on 
Thomas


----------



## krokerleguane (27. April 2010)

....du hast mir erzählt du, dass du jede Nacht von "Kurven" träumst, von daher....

Ne im ernst:
Waooooowww, geniale Bilder, jetzt hab ich schon wieder nen neuen Desktophintergrund 

Kann mich dankesmäßig maiersen nur anschließen 

Wenn ich heute rechtzeitig aus der Schule rauskomm, bin ich dabei.
18.00 dann am RP, oder?
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## techstar (27. April 2010)

coole pics, micha 
btw, hast du jetzt nicht ein cannondale übrig, dass du freeridefritz vorübergehend leihen kannst?

jo, berthold, 18:00 RP müsst passen.


----------



## boss74 (27. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich mache mir Sorgen wegen des Wetters am Samstag. Das soll total beschissen werden.

Da werden wir mit dem Grillen blöd aus der Wäsche schauen!

Gruß
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (27. April 2010)

Hi, 
Matze, am Samstag lassen wir uns überraschen, 
kleine Wohnung, kleine Garage, kleiner Grillpavillion...hört sich doch kuschlig an , ....zur Not stell ich das Bier halt vorher warm 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## boss74 (27. April 2010)

So kalt soll es ja nicht werden.Soll halt gewaltig regnen.
Vielleicht müssen wir die Tour abkürzen und mehr trinken.
Werde auch da mein Bestes geben.


----------



## ezkimo (27. April 2010)

@Tech Star
schönes Video

@schwertrider
sieht nach einem gelungenem u.erlebnisreichem Tag aus, sind klasse Fotos

Hätte ich auch lieber gemacht anstatt am Sa im Ostalb Klinikum AA in der Nofaufnahme zu landen...grrrrrrrr

Na ja mal schauen, bin heute Abend wieder im Ostalb Klinikum => diesmal zum MRT, bin gespannt was rauskommt bzw. was diagnostiziert wird.

@all 
Wünsche Euch allen noch viel Spass auf den Trails


----------



## freeridefritz (27. April 2010)

Hey...ich hohl gg. 17:30 beim SchwertiAA noch nen Ersatz Dämpfer ab, würde Euch dann halt per Hardtail von dort aus (ver-)folgen...mal schauen, viel. schaff ich`s ja auch bis 18 Uhr hoch an RP.




techstar schrieb:


> coole pics, micha
> btw, hast du jetzt nicht ein cannondale übrig, dass du freeridefritz vorübergehend leihen kannst?
> 
> jo, berthold, 18:00 RP müsst passen.


----------



## freeridefritz (27. April 2010)

Solange nicht die Sinnflut vorhergesagt wird, kriegt mich keiner vom bike runter! Werda mir halt a bisle naß, dann sind die Trails scho griffiger (oder glitschiger.. )





krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> Matze, am Samstag lassen wir uns überraschen,
> kleine Wohnung, kleine Garage, kleiner Grillpavillion...hört sich doch kuschlig an , ....zur Not stell ich das Bier halt vorher warm
> Grüsse Berthold


----------



## techstar (27. April 2010)

klasse chris, schön wenns klappt!
na mit deinem hardtail holst du uns ja locker ein 
(ich muss eh wieder a süßes Stückle kaufen, hehe)


----------



## krokerleguane (27. April 2010)

Hi, 
bin um 18.00 am RP.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (27. April 2010)

ok, die nobrakes hab ich um 5 verpaßt, denn mal los. ich Komme..noch 58 min...hau rein


----------



## wildermarkus (27. April 2010)

@ techstar

Cooles Video!!!

Wie ist das MK8 so?
Bist mal probe gerollt?

Gruß


----------



## krokerleguane (27. April 2010)

> ok, die nobrakes hab ich um 5 verpaßt, denn mal los. ich Komme..noch 58 min...hau rein



....und er hat reingehauen 

....ich fahr so gelöst zum RP und denk mir so:... schön die zwei Nusshörnchen (techstar und cimgott) machen sicher keinen Stress und freeridefritz hat sein Hardtail, der ist heut sicher auch gemäßigter....

....und wer sitzt am RP....genau du Carsten......


......und genial es war ne super Tour....

Mein für mich unvergesslicher Spruch des Tages: " TOLL, jetzt ist es 20.00 Uhr und ich steh im Wald bei Oberkochen, aber wohne doch in Schwabsberg....!"

Tja das war dann auch mal wieder ausversehen von 16.50 - 21.30.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (27. April 2010)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> @ techstar
> 
> Cooles Video!!!
> 
> ...



thx markus!

bin leider nicht probegefahren.
im dämpfer war für mein gewicht zu wenig druck


----------



## Carsten (28. April 2010)

@berthold: aber Du hast dafür den ultimativen Trail sehen dürfen!


----------



## krokerleguane (28. April 2010)

Hi Carsten, ja und in den mediumchickenway hab ich mich gleich mal verliebt. 
Dein Weg da runter war mal wieder für Biker vom anderen Stern, RESPEKT 

@freeridefritz, passt beim Dämpfer alles?
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Gpunkt (28. April 2010)

Hallo Berthold, alles gute zum geburtstag, hast du dir den was zu deinem geburtstag geschenkt


Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (28. April 2010)

*Hallo Berthold, *

alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir. 
Auf dass wir noch viel Spass und tolle Touren miteinander haben. 
Bin auch sehr gespannt, was Du Dir geschenkt hast ...

Grüsse Micha


----------



## techstar (28. April 2010)

Hi Berthold!

Von mir auch alles Gute und viele weitere so spannende und spaßige Touren 

Bist gestern mal wieder genial gefahren.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (28. April 2010)

... und zum Geburtstag gibts noch ein paar picts von unserem Helden vom letzten Wochenende:













übrigens, die leichte Rotfärbung des Kopfes ist auf Überhitzung durch übermäßige Verwendung von Schutzkleidung aller Art bei frühsommerlichen Temperaturen zurückzuführen und hat mit Anspannung, Stress oder gar Angstzuständen nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts zu tun.

berthold - ride on.


----------



## freeridefritz (28. April 2010)

*Happy Börsday !*

Feier gut, und lass noch a bissle bier für Samstag übrig ! 

@Dämpfer: passt, bin aber noch nicht damit gefahren ...


----------



## krokerleguane (28. April 2010)

Danke, Danke.....was soll ich sagen, da freu ich mich ja richtig.

Ich hab mir gar nix geschenkt, .....das ist in den letzten Monaten schon oft genug passiert 

Vorteil vom vielen Fahren ist, dass man gar keine Zeit hat um auf dumme GeldausgebausLangeweileundsoGedanken zu kommen.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maiersen (28. April 2010)

Auch von meiner Seite aus an unseren NoNames-Guide alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!! Auf hoffentlich weiterhin geile und spaßige Touren mit Dir 

Weiter so !

Ride on 
Thomas


----------



## boss74 (28. April 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute!

Werde am Samstag ein Bier auf dich trinken.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Carsten (28. April 2010)

Happy Birthday..dann hab ich Dir ja gestern ein schönes Geschenk gemacht, iondem ich Dir den Trail gezeigt habe, Den Trail schenke ich Dir aber nicht, damiot wäre nämlich eine lebenslange Pflegeverpflichtung verbunden!
Ich hab den Erdrutsch übrigens heute morgen geflickt


----------



## dadsi (28. April 2010)

Hallo Berthold,
auch von mir: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Wünsche dir viele, schöne, fürimmerimGedächtnisbelibendeOstalbtrailEfahrungen 

cu on the trailz


----------



## krokerleguane (28. April 2010)

Hi nochmal, vor dem Schlafengehen , Danke für die Glückwünsche ihr Biker der sonnigen Seite des Lebens 
Jetzt hat mich Ransom mit seiner Meute (cimgott, Freeridefritz und arzmann) echt noch überrascht , ok sie haben mir auch alles weggegessen, und fritz ist extra solange geblieben um nen Vorwand zu haben meine Lampe fürs nachHauseradeln auszuleihen , nen Schleicher hat er auch noch vorgetäuscht um nen Muddy von mir auch noch zu leihen, ich weiß nicht wo das noch hinführen soll 

Grüsse und Danke für den Überraschungsbesuch, Berthold


----------



## Gpunkt (28. April 2010)

ezkimo schrieb:


> @Tech Star
> schönes Video
> 
> @schwertrider
> ...


 klär uns endlich auf, was ist los mit dir, warum notaufnahme?

gruß gpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (29. April 2010)

moin moin,
ich durfte gestern auch mal die furztrockenen* UK-Trails unter die Stollen nehmen und habe festgestellt, dass ich auf der Suche nach dem ultimativen "Holy Trail" ein Stückchen weitergekommen bin 
Danke nochmal an Guide Raphi, Ewi und die restlichen Kolleeschen, hat Schpass gemacht.
*Die Konsistenz des Untergrunds hat sich bei der Bodenprobe an dem kleinen Felshüpfer (k. A. wie der heisst) durchaus bestätigt.

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Jogi


----------



## Sanchopancho (29. April 2010)

Von mir auch noch alles Gute nachträglich.

Noch keine Ahnung was DU (ihr) am 1.Mai machen sollst?????
Ich hab den ultimativen Vorschlag für DICH (euch)!!!!!

Komm zur Northshore-Trail-Einweihungs-Party. Dort gibt es alles was das Biker Herz begehrt. Bikes, Trails, Bier, ein Grill (bzw eine Glut) und nette Leute.

Also wenn ihr Bock/Zeit habt schaut einfach mal vorbei, wir sind so spätestens gegen 15 Uhr am Northshore, vorher treiben wir uns wahrscheinlich auf der Bundesliga Strecke rum.

Bei schlecht Wetter fällt die Veranstaltung buchstäblich ins Wasser.


Be there or be square


----------



## freeridefritz (29. April 2010)

@nonames:
nightride heim war top! hat alles super geklappt mit dem Licht. Hatte dann auch kein Schleicher mehr. Nur etwas Muffe beim alleine durch den tiefen dunklen Wald fahren, links und rechts im Gebüsch ständig irgenwelche Raschel-Geräusche, gespenstische Schatten, kahle Baumstümpfe, mordlüsternde Axtmörder.. . Die Horrorszenarien in meiner Phantasie haben dann zu einem erhöhten Adrenalinausstoß geführt, der mich in Windeseile den Berg hochgepuscht hat, PI-Weg nicht gefunden, Kö-Weg natürlich auch nicht, irgendwie linker Hand oben am "Langen" angekommen (?) alles auf Feldweg, dann halt links hoch Richtung Loch usw... Oben endlich auch mal Licht eingeschaltet für downhill. Dann aber echt halb geblendet worden, ich fands bergauf irgendwie angenehmer ohne Licht, weil das Licht einem die "Rundumsicht" nimmt (und der Axtmörder dich schon von weitem kommen sieht) ....


----------



## boss74 (29. April 2010)

Hallo,

wer radelt denn heute abend?


Gruß
Matze


----------



## krokerleguane (29. April 2010)

Hi,
@sanchopancho, Sa wird wohl eher nass, wir machen bei uns, Ellwanger Gegend ne Tour.

@freeridefritz, so geht es mir auch immer im dunklen Wald 

@all: Wer fährt heute?....ich bin um 18.00 am RP wenn alles klappt.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. April 2010)

Schwertreiter treffen sich traditionell Donnerstags um 18:30 Uhr am KW Brunnen, so auch heute. Also, bis dann.


----------



## boss74 (29. April 2010)

Genau das wollte ich nur hören.

Machen wir mal wieder was anderes wie BB?


----------



## arzmann (29. April 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> @nonames:
> nightride heim war top! hat alles super geklappt mit dem Licht. Hatte dann auch kein Schleicher mehr. Nur etwas Muffe beim alleine durch den tiefen dunklen Wald fahren, links und rechts im Gebüsch ständig irgenwelche Raschel-Geräusche, gespenstische Schatten, kahle Baumstümpfe, mordlüsternde Axtmörder.. . Die Horrorszenarien in meiner Phantasie haben dann zu einem erhöhten Adrenalinausstoß geführt, der mich in Windeseile den Berg hochgepuscht hat, PI-Weg nicht gefunden, Kö-Weg natürlich auch nicht, irgendwie linker Hand oben am "Langen" angekommen (?) alles auf Feldweg, dann halt links hoch Richtung Loch usw... Oben endlich auch mal Licht eingeschaltet für downhill. Dann aber echt halb geblendet worden, ich fands bergauf irgendwie angenehmer ohne Licht, weil das Licht einem die "Rundumsicht" nimmt (und der Axtmörder dich schon von weitem kommen sieht) ....


hi freereidefritz kannst meine Macheten das nächste mal ausleihen ,a runde ESCRIMA auf deinem canyon und der Axtmörder flüchtet über alle berge.Grüsse arzmann


----------



## ezkimo (29. April 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> und der Axtmörder dich schon von weitem kommen sieht) ....



der war letzten Samstag schon unterwegs und das schon Tagsüber und hat mich am Knie erwischt. Na ja, werde dann wohl für die nächste Zeit mein Hardtail wieder Fit machen. Da sobald ich nach meiner morgigen OP wieder fahren darf (also ich weiss nicht wann aber ich schätze frühestens. 4-6Wochen), erst mal langsam und behutsam anfangen werde.

Wünsche Euch viel Spass und eine schöne Feier am kommenden Samstag

Gruß


----------



## cimgott (29. April 2010)

@ezkimo
Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall mal eine gute Besserung!! Heftig gestürzt, oder unglücklich auch dem Knie gelandet??? Oder beides?

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maiersen (29. April 2010)

He cimgott,
mit dem 2. Hobby schon fertig für heute ? Hoffe war erfolgreich....
Bin eben mit duschen und allem anderen soweit durch, Berthold und ich haben und an die Schwertreiter gehängt da sonst niemand am RP war.

Kurz und knackig war´s, wir sind nicht komplett mitgefahren da unser Heimweg nicht ganz ohne immer ist. Hoch richtung Aalbäumle gings, war genial. Nur den einen Trail mitgenommen, hat sich aber gelohnt. 

Am Samstag geht´s dann weiter, mal sehn was das Wetter uns bis dahin beschert.


----------



## freeridefritz (30. April 2010)

die Ruhe vor dem Sturm ....


----------



## dadsi (30. April 2010)

ezkimo schrieb:


> der war letzten Samstag schon unterwegs und das schon Tagsüber und hat mich am Knie erwischt. Na ja, werde dann wohl für die nächste Zeit mein Hardtail wieder Fit machen. Da sobald ich nach meiner morgigen OP wieder fahren darf (also ich weiss nicht wann aber ich schätze frühestens. 4-6Wochen), erst mal langsam und behutsam anfangen werde.
> 
> Wünsche Euch viel Spass und eine schöne Feier am kommenden Samstag
> 
> Gruß



Schau mal so sah mein Knie nach seitlichem Einschlag auf Fels aus, oben Knie unten Wade! Und wer mich kennt, kennt meine Waden nix krank und 1 Wo später wieder aufm Rad, allerdings ohne Besuch beim Unfallchiri )
Verletzungen werden häufig völlig überbewertet Hoffe mal dass du nix schlimmes hast.

In diesem sehr psoitiven Sinne Gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung:


----------



## freeridefritz (30. April 2010)

Hallo 1.Mai-Tour-bei-Berthold-Fahrer,

is morgen irgendwo ein Treffpunkt von den Aalenern/Wasseralfinger in Richtung Schwabsberg ? Wenn ja, wieviel Uhr ?

Martin und ich würden von Aalen aus mitfahren !


----------



## Carsten (30. April 2010)

wie immer halb 10 am brunnen....dann aber zackig rüber fahren...


----------



## krokerleguane (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo Gäste der heutigen Tour.
Dank für das zahlreiche Erscheinen (12 Biker) und beim Grillen so überhaupt
Diesesmal hab ich zu 2/3 unbeabsichtigt für Unterhaltung gesorgt, das 1/3 war beabsichtigt. Ich hätte wie gesagt gerne mein Leopardenhöschen ausgepackt, aber die Wanderer mit den Kindern haben mich dann doch davon abgehalten 
Respekt an Falk, cimgott, freeridefrog und Erwin, bei dem Regen jetzt noch nach Aalen.
Wer hat eine blaue Tasche mit T.Shirt und Jeans bei mir vergessen?

Gerüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

war ein superspaßiger Tag heute, die Tour und natürlich das Grillen bei Dir Berthold im Garten.

Eure Kidies sind auch klasse und nicht gerade zimperlich. Kicken mit 5 Jahren schon den Christoph vom Balkon !! Und ich hab auch einstecken müssen (naja hab ja auch ausgeteilt) 

Muss sagen wir haben eigentlich mit dem Wetter schon Glück gehabt! Tour und erste hälfte des Grillens komplett trocken, was will man mehr! Und dank Bertholds gutem Zelt war der Rest der Party auch gerettet! Heimfahren im leisten Nieselregen war eigentlich auch kein Thema, eher schon der Sättigungsgrad nach den guten NoNames Würsten von Christoph, der eigentlich eher nach einer Hängematte gerufen hat!!

Ein gelungener Tag, Danke an alle dafür!

Gruß Martin


----------



## techstar (2. Mai 2010)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an alle für den schönen Tag (trotz Schädelweh)!
Speziell aber natürlich an Berthold für die Grillparty und die Führung durch die Schwabsberger Todestrails. Und an FreeFritz für die hausgemachten original NoNames-Würste...

Ein kleines Video mit Szenen von heute und letzter Woche ist nun online:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6139

Grüße
Andi


----------



## freeridefritz (2. Mai 2010)

Hey, spitze Video Andi ! Bertholds und mein Abgang unterhalb des Gletscherfelsens sahen von Ansatz her fast gleich aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (2. Mai 2010)

Hi techstar, waooow geniales Video 

@fritz, ...ja der Ansatz war gleich, nur du hast ihn noch super abgefangen, im Gegensatz zu mir , Ransom hatte voll um sein Bike Angst, das hätte ich fast plattgemacht, da es direkt da am Baum lehnte.

Ich werde jetzt mein Gefühl für das Bike verbessern, damit ich mehr mit ihm verwachse und Fahrer und Bike zu einer Einheit verschmelzen....ich mach meine Füße mit Panzertape an den Pedalen fest und verbring den Tag in der Wohnung auf dem Bike....coole Idee 

...schön es regnet, ich werd die nächsten Tage einfach mal ne Pause machen 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (2. Mai 2010)

servus

Video ist echt fein geworden

Dank noch an Berthold für die Biers, ich hab aber das 3 Flaschenlimit wieder ums doppelte überschritten 

hier noch was von letzter Woche

Zuschauer




M am H&S


----------



## maiersen (2. Mai 2010)

Servus an alle,

schön war´s gestern. Spaßige Tour und geile Party !

Da Berthold seine Wette verloren hat musste er natürlich ins Wasser





Klasse Video mal wieder von techstar, weiter so !
Meine Bilder der Tour sowie das Video vom Gletscherfelsen sind im Albun.


----------



## freeridefritz (2. Mai 2010)

Klasse Bilder, Thomas ...auch mal "abseits" des Bike-Geschehens fotografiert und was von der Partyatmosphäre eingefangen ...


----------



## techstar (2. Mai 2010)

Das Lob kann ich Dir voll zurückgeben, Thomas!

Klasse Pics


----------



## arzmann (2. Mai 2010)

Hi,ihr Wahnsinnigen Biker!!!
das nächste mal soll lieber Freeridefritz filmen,
i habs net so drauf!!
Carsten hat mich so erschreckt das ich mich blöde 
weggedreht habe,SHIT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (2. Mai 2010)

Hi Martin, 

hab ich dir im Rausch für den "Dalco" Trail zugesagt ? Nach diesem Bericht hier : http://www.dk-content.de/freeride/pdf-archiv//gardasee_0107.pdf

sag ich das jetzt hiermit wieder ab. Ich will noch ne Weile leben ...

warum haben fast alle geshooteten Fahrer in dieser Beschreibunbg "Full-Face-Helme" ?


----------



## Carsten (2. Mai 2010)

der ist auch auf dem Trailhunter Gardasee drauf. Da seht Ihr den Harald da runter fahren...sehr witzig!


----------



## freeridefritz (2. Mai 2010)

Hmm...welche Kategorie isch Stoihaufa , S3 , oder so ? UNd welche der Dalco ?


----------



## Carsten (2. Mai 2010)

Steinhaufen geht schwer Richtung S4
Dalco ist oben viel S2, einiges in S3 und die Dalco Rinne ist sicher auch S4.Ist halt was ganz anderes, lockeres Geröll, so wie im Steinbruch nen Kiesberg runter fahren..könnt Ihr in Hülen trainieren


----------



## freeridefritz (2. Mai 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> ...schön es regnet, ich werd die nächsten Tage einfach mal ne Pause machen
> 
> Grüsse Berthold



ich auch Pause, aber ich übe dafür was anderes :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGKFEDqDTAE"]YouTube- Heineken Commercial - Man With Talent[/nomedia]


----------



## krokerleguane (2. Mai 2010)

Hi Christoph,
du darfst mit cimgott biken, du darfst mit cimgott party machen, du darfst .......aber niemals auf ihn hören 

Sowas gabs schon vor vielen Jahrhunderten, da wurde man betrunken gemaht und wachte am nächsten Morrgen auf und hatte als Soldat für den Kriegseinsatz unterschrieben, meist war man ein paar Wochen später tot.

Zeitlich könnte das ähnlich hinlaufen, also genieß deine 4 Wochen bis Dalco , ich mach nicht mit.
Ich kümmer mich lieber um den 601-er 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (2. Mai 2010)

ihr wisst ja, 601er nach der Kapelle Nofoot...erst am Stand darf abgesetzt werden>

hat wer ne Ahnung was ich an meinem Firefox einstellen muss, dass er hier die Videos anzeigt?
Irgendwie hats was verdreht (vermutlich quicktime?), bekomme nur ein schwarzes Viereck statt Video :-(


----------



## wildermarkus (2. Mai 2010)

@ freeridefritz

Schau mal das

http://www.soulbiker.com/de/guide/show/section/limone-gardasee-dalco-senterio-111-oder-112/

Gruß


----------



## cimgott (3. Mai 2010)

Hi Christoph,

ach was, die Jungs haben Fullface Helme auf weil die Frisur nicht sitzen wollte für das Foto!!

Den Dalco muss man einfach mal gesehen haben, darum geht's !! In zwei drei Jahren sind da so viele möchtegern Freerider runter, dass der so abgehobelt ist, daß die Tandem fahrer da runterhoppeln. Dann ist es zu spät.

Am 601er haben die übrigens auch FF-Helme auf, und den will Berthold ja noch kurz am Abend der Ankunft unter die Stollen nehmen, zur Einstimmung 

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (3. Mai 2010)

.....halt, halt, nichts durcheinanderbringen....den Skull will ich noch nachmittags runter. 
Der 601-er ist ne andere Liga als der Skull.

Grüsse berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (3. Mai 2010)

hehe, ja, der 601 ist schon allein deshalb ne andere liga, weil - vorausgesetzt man fährt ihn komplett - bereits die Auffahrt durchaus fordernd ist 

und später auf der abfahrt wünscht man sich spätestens nach 2/3 der strecke austauschbare bremsfinger.

im mittleren teil (=kopfsteinpflaster für fortgeschrittene) sind viel federweg und eine gewisse grundgeschwindigkeit überaus hilfreich.

weiter unten kennen den weg die wenigsten, denn an einer stelle fährt man geradeaus direkt in den 632 hinein...


----------



## freeridefritz (3. Mai 2010)

Berthold organisiert uns ein Shuttle ...


----------



## Carsten (3. Mai 2010)

ich denke mal am Dalco werdet Ihr euch so bewegen:







Könner machen´s so:






und hier gibt´s noch mehr Bilder


----------



## freeridefritz (3. Mai 2010)

Hier ein paar Blicke in Cimgotts Zukunft:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5lhnr0DM04"]YouTube- Bad Mountain Bike Crash!!![/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jKqHCMK284&feature=related"]YouTube- Bike Accidents 2[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDLJzFz7QF8&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Insane Mountain Bike Crash[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUbjK54oW4g&feature=related"]YouTube- massive mountain bike crash[/nomedia]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tm0k...OaSc&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_fresh+div-1r-12-HM


----------



## cimgott (3. Mai 2010)

Chris vergiss es, Du hast schon unterschrieben, pech !!!

Sieht doch alles ganz locker aus auf den Bildern, was der Harald da macht 

Wir werden als Sieger unten ankommen, und Berthold und Thomas die Ohren volllabern für den Rest des Jahres !!!
Dass wir es nur bis Vesio in die Pizzeria geschafft haben, werden die beiden nie erfahren  

Shuttle, was ist das ?? Jungs wir fahren AM bzw. ansatzweise Enduro also das heißt es wird selber den Berg hoch gestrampelt !!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## ezkimo (3. Mai 2010)

upps, der hat ja nicht mal den Sattel unten...


----------



## freeridefritz (5. Mai 2010)

ach Leude ...


----------



## freeridefritz (5. Mai 2010)

Diskussion :

Hi Alle / Martin (war als Pm an den Techniker geplant, jetzt jetzt doch an alle wegen akuter Einschlafgefahr des Freds diese Woche),

in der laaaaaaangen bike-freien Zeit kommt man ja auf allerhand Ideen die mit dem ganzen Zeuch zu tun haben. Ich habe mir ja wegen meiner ab und an auftretenden Kreuzschmerzen schonmal Gedanken über einen kürzeren oder "höheren" (vom Winkel her) Vorbau gemacht und bin jetzt auf folgendes Modell gekommen (zur Erinnerung: meiner hat 75 mm Länge und 6 Grad Steigungswinkel), würds jetzt mal mit nem 50 mm und 8 Grd probieren, z.B der hier:

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=S837fdadaa73db2e6139444c84c7f6957


Schauts Euch doch mal an, und sagt mir was ihr davon haltet ggf. Alternativen? 
@martinasst dein Specialized Teil (des Schraubdings, was mir mal gezeigt hast bei mir , evtl. mal zum Probieren , obs mit dem Kreuz auch tatsächlich an der SitzPosition also Vorabau , Winkel, Läönge , etc. ) liegt ? 

hmm...vielleicht hab ichs auch einfach mit biken übertrieben, im Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail sitze ich ja eigentl. schon viel aufrechter und dort hatte ich nie Kreuzschmerzen (bin aber auch nie soviel gefahren).


----------



## techstar (5. Mai 2010)

hey chris,

kann dir 2 50mm vorbauten zum testen geben. liegen hier eh nur unnütz rum.

einmal dieses hardcore-teil:
http://www3.hibike.de/?method=m_product&productID=c27a562eae64459a8360ff9177718822

und dann noch ein leicht verkratztes teil in silber:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19263

(beide für dicken Lenkerdurchmesser 31,8mm und 1 1/8" Gabelschaft)

gruß
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (5. Mai 2010)

hey ..super, woher weiß ich was ich fürn gabelschaft hab ? Steht nirgendwo in den specs...


----------



## freeridefritz (5. Mai 2010)

ahh, sorry ..habs gefunden, bei der gabel natürlich ...die ist "tapered steerer" 1 1/8 auf 1,5 Zoll  ...müsste also passen, 31,8 mm Durchmesser passt auch ! 



freeridefritz schrieb:


> hey ..super, woher weiß ich was ich fürn gabelschaft hab ? Steht nirgendwo in den specs...


----------



## techstar (5. Mai 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> hey ..super, woher weiß ich was ich fürn gabelschaft hab ? Steht nirgendwo in den specs...



(1 1/8) inch = 28.57500 millimeters
1,5 inch = 38,1 millimeters

ist schon ein merklicher unterschied 

edit:
sehr gut. kannst beide in ruhe testen. wann gehmer biken? oder soll ich fragen: wann wirds wetter besser :-D
(bin diese woche leider nimmer geschäftlich in aa aufgrund einer schulung; sonst hätt ich die teile bei martin für dich deponiert)


----------



## freeridefritz (5. Mai 2010)

Hi Andi,
passt ... die woche isch ehh Pause angesagt ! Nächste Woche reicht locker ... 




techstar schrieb:


> sehr gut. kannst beide in ruhe testen. wann gehmer biken? oder soll ich fragen: wann wirds wetter besser :-D
> (bin diese woche leider nimmer geschäftlich in aa aufgrund einer schulung; sonst hätt ich die teile bei martin für dich deponiert)


----------



## cimgott (6. Mai 2010)

Hi Chris,

meinen kannst Du auch gerne mal haben, ist ein 90mm langer Vorbau, den man auf 8° oder 16° einstellen kann.

Da Du sagst, dass Du auf dem Hardtail noch viel gestreckter gehockt bist, vermute ich mal, dass irgendetwas anderes nicht so recht passt.

Ich hatte auf einem Bike auch Rückenschmerzen, die hab ich komischerweise durch eine leichte Drehung des Lenkers wegbekommen. Fragt nicht warum, aber dann war das Bike viel bequemer.

Ich hätte noch einen Specialized Enduro Lenker 660mm 6° nach oben, 9° nach hinten gebogen.

Einfach alleine biken gehen, mit dem Multitool in der Tasche, und dann einfach so lange verstellen bis es passt. Vielleicht ist es auch der Sattel!

Gruß Martin


----------



## freeridefritz (6. Mai 2010)

Hi cimi,
glaub 90 wird mir zu lang ... ich probier erst mal den von Andi! Ich glaub nicht, das man das während einer Fahrt festellen kann. Die Schmerzen tauchen ja nicht schlagartig auf bzw. verschwinden wenn ich mal eben kurz den Lenker dreh. Das ist ne Sache von mehreren Fahrten oder Wochen. Obwohl wer weiß schon ... vielleicht machts ja auch "klack" und alles ist gut  Aber ich glaub eher, ich geh mal zum Arzt und lass mich durchchecken, Kreuzweh auch nach 6 Tagen Pause immer noch vorhanden ! ******* !

Jetzt machts bei mir aber erstmal "schluck", eine Studenten-Party steht an, Alkohohl entspannt ja auch bekanntlicher Weise auch guat ...

Also Auf Euch Alle ein "PRost"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arzmann (6. Mai 2010)

hab immer Kreuzschmerzen.HI Jungs wie schauts am we aus,cimgott hab neuen specialized Dämpfer bekommen.Grüsse arzmann


----------



## cimgott (6. Mai 2010)

Haste den schwarzen bekommen ???

Das wäre dann das Neue Modell, soll deutlich besser sein als der alte!

Am Wochenende würd ich schon mal gerne wieder biken gehen !!
Wann ?


----------



## freeridefritz (7. Mai 2010)

wär nat. auch dabei .... auch regen , kein prob. !


----------



## Carsten (7. Mai 2010)

noch mal zum Thema Dalco:

dalco reloaded:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6267/h


Hammer!


----------



## techstar (7. Mai 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> wär nat. auch dabei .... auch regen , kein prob. !



wär auch dabei, aber nur wenn nachmittags. 

@carsten: ja das vid ist schon klasse (wie alle vom rainer). am geilsten find ich aber die knieschützer.  achtet mal genau drauf 

gruß
andi


----------



## freeridefritz (7. Mai 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## zdeneker (7. Mai 2010)

ich fand das erste video von ihm schon sehr cool... echt fett.

@gpunkt: und das gehüpfe bringt`s eben doch!


----------



## ezkimo (7. Mai 2010)

yep, das Rockt...


----------



## freeridefritz (7. Mai 2010)

Wer wagt sich heute Abend/Nachmittag mit mir auf die matschigen Trails ??


----------



## Carsten (7. Mai 2010)

Ihr könntet doch mal den Namenlosen frei sägen, solange wir am Lago sind 

ansonsten können wir uns das mal vormerken: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460698


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (7. Mai 2010)

Kurzer BB-Trailbericht von heute:

Heute nen Solo-Ride gestartet, glitschige Bobbahn hoch, Rückschlag am (für mich heute) unfahrbaren H&S erlebt, Vorderrad zugeschmiert und dann weggerutscht, 5 mal probiert, ging aber einfach nicht .. dann zur Strafe nochmal runter, und Bobbahn wieder hoch, danach Villa-Trail gemeistert, Krokodilrücken hoch, rüber zum Parcour, am Verweigerer hat mir unten auch der Atem gestockt, weil fast keine Bremswirkung durch den ganzen Matsch-Schrott. Insgesamt irgednwie ne Kack-Tour heute, naja solche Tage gibts wohl auch...

Morgen Jemand unterwegs? Solange die Trails noch glitschig und matschig sind muss man`s noch ausnutzen, trocken kann`s ja jeder ....


----------



## freeridefritz (7. Mai 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> Ihr könntet doch mal den Namenlosen frei sägen, solange wir am Lago sind



Du kannst ja dann im Gegenzug den Dalco frei räumen, damit wir freie Fahrt haben


----------



## cimgott (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht's aus, 14 Uhr an der Stadthalle Aalen !!

Dann könnten wir zum Aalbäumle, Vomaberg, und zurück über Stepstone, On the Rocks usw. fahren !!

Wer kommt?

Gruß Martin


----------



## techstar (8. Mai 2010)

bin dabei 

fritz, i bring die beide vorbauten mit.

gruß
andi


----------



## freeridefritz (8. Mai 2010)

Ja, bin nat. au dabei ...ich übertreib aber heute nix (so von wegen Stepstone und OtR) bin noch angekotzt bzw. angeschlagen von gestern ...


----------



## arzmann (8. Mai 2010)

ich komme.Grüsse arzmann


----------



## maiersen (8. Mai 2010)

Servus,

also Berthold und ich starten morgen früh wenn das Wetter halbwegs passen sollte um 9.30 Uhr hier Richtung BB. Werden dann um 10.30 Uhr am RP sein. Bei schlechtem Wetter treffen wir uns vermutlich bei Berthold, geb das dann morgen früh ggf. hier bekannt (Berthold hat´s den PC zerlegt, der ist derzeit offline bis Anfang nächster Woche).


----------



## maiersen (9. Mai 2010)

Bike-freier Tag heute....


----------



## MK007 (9. Mai 2010)

Hi,

wer fährt mit Richtung BB in der nächsten Stunde?

gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (9. Mai 2010)

Soooo ...alles richtig gemacht heute: Regen heute morgen einfach verpennt, dann gg. 12:30 Uhr das Pferd gesattelt und bei strahlender Sonne eine Solo-Entalkoholisierungs-/Entschlackungs- Genußtour über Fürsitz / Pi-Weg / Gipfelbucheintrag am Wöllerstein / von da zurück über da "Lange" / Loch-Jump / Zick-Zack/ Kamikaze / Dschungel / Trial mit B&B (50%geheim) gemacht ! 2,5 h reine Erhohlung ....ein Traum! Und nun ziehn auch schon wieder die dunklen Wolken herbei ... i geh jetzt aber eh zum kaffeela zu Mutti, sauber also !

@NoNames: der Braunenberg und die (immer noch) Indie-Biker Cimgott & Frogridefritz vermissen Euch! Starzi hat gestern mal wieder als Einziger die NoNames Fahne (hinterher) getragen !! Gestern habt ihr nen klasse, super Trail verpasst ...evtl. gibts noch nen kleinen Video-Schnipsel davon von Andi??


----------



## techstar (9. Mai 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> ...evtl. gibts noch nen kleinen Video-Schnipsel davon von Andi??



jupp, schnipsel wird gerade hochgeladen.

danke an alle für die schöne tour. der trail ist echt sehens- und fahrenswert.

viel spaß mit dem clip. link folgt gleich...

gruß
andi

edit: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6332/h


----------



## ezkimo (9. Mai 2010)

wow, voll g**l
sind ein paar richtig coole passagen dabei  und mal andere aufnahmeperspektiven.

macht spass es anzuschauen


----------



## freeridefritz (9. Mai 2010)

Super Schnipsel ...hey, wo ist mein spektakulärer Sturz ? Ich hab mir so viel Mühe gegeben ...


----------



## cimgott (10. Mai 2010)

@freeridefritz

Tja Chris, wir könnten ja einen Font gründen zur Unterstützung angeschlagener Bikegruppen in der Ostalbregion, wenn die Schwabsberger weiterhin so schwach vertreten sind 

Aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass dies sich von selbst bei besserem Wetter wieder gibt !!  


@Andi
gutes Video

Gruß Martin


----------



## freeridefritz (10. Mai 2010)

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (10. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen,
ich bin wieder da
Ransom und ich haben gestern etwas an unserer Trailtechnik gefeilt, sprich ne Stunde Training im Schulhof.
Meine erste 65cm Mauer in Zeitlupe runtergefahren

So wie es aussieht, fahr ich erst wieder Donnerstag und dann ist so oder so Oberstdorf (Sa+ So) angesagt 

Bei mir war die letzte Woche zwecks Schulfest (und dessen Vorbereitung) nix zeitmäßig drin. 

Dann war noch mein Rechner tot (seit Mittwoch)....dann kommt man sich im modernen Zeitalter echt allein und verlassen vor  und von der Aussenwelt abgeschnitten.

Schade, Bastei wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen!....wird nachgeholt.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (10. Mai 2010)

@techstar
Schon wieder ein sehr schönes Video !!! 
Wenn Du so weiter machst kriegen Roland Emmerich und Steven Spielberg noch richtig Konkurenz mit Dir, weiter so 

Ob ich die Tour / den Bastei Trail gern mitgefahren wäre ? Ne Leute, 
meine hoch interessante, inhaltlich nix besseres gebende staatlich vorgeschriebene Schulung den ganzen Tag war viel viel besser, würg.....

Aber jetzt steht ja Oberstdorf vor der Tür, von daher. 

Bis demnächst


----------



## techstar (10. Mai 2010)

Danke euch allen für das positive Feedback.
Bin selber immer überrascht, was man aus dem eher chaotisch aufgenommenen Material am Ende doch rausholen kann. Natürlich sieht man noch viel Potenzial, was zu verbessern wäre. Naja, nach und nach. Klar, der fast schon mystisch anmutende Bastei-Trail hat auch einen großen Teil beigetragen. Berthold, Thomas keine Sorge, ich mag da auch ganz schnell mal wieder hin.
Wir setzen bald noch eins drauf, wenn Christoph seine Cam zusätzlich am Start hat. Das gibt die erste Co-Produktion 

Christoph, Deine Stürze sammle ich separat, gibt bald ein eigenes 3min-Video 

Grüße
Andi


----------



## freeridefritz (10. Mai 2010)

techstar schrieb:


> Christoph, Deine Stürze sammle ich separat, gibt bald ein eigenes 3min-Video



Ja einer muss die Gruppe ja schließlich bespassen, wenn Berthold schon nicht dabei ist!


----------



## ezkimo (10. Mai 2010)

brauche eure unterstützung, es ist nicht einfach mit der Auswahl eines neuen geeigneten Bikes, aber ich glaub jetzt habe ich es gefunden, was meint ihr zu dem hier?

http://cgi.ebay.de/BONANZA-FAHRRAD-SUPERIA*RARIT%c4T*BONANZARAD*_W0QQitemZ220583350840QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=&rvr_id=&cguid=691b0feb1280a0e205146d64ff367e77


----------



## krokerleguane (11. Mai 2010)

Hi,
hab bis jetzt Prüfungen korrigiert , (von 11.45 an) zwischendurch echt mal genervt gewesen, dass das Wetter so toll ist, jetzt kommen ja Gott sei Dank Gewitterwolken 

Ja, ich glaub e ich hab Entzugserscheinungen, ich muss mal wieder aufs Bike.

Hoffe mal auf Donnerstag, auch wettertechnisch....vor allem, da ja am WE in Oberstsdorf Regen angesagt ist, mal wieder typisch....so wie letztes Jahr im Juli: 9°C und Dauerregen, Techniktraining im Trail sah eher aus wie Canyoning und Rafting mit Bike im Gebirgsbach....aber egal, da lernt man was.

Zwecks neues Bike, ich glaub wenn mich einer zwingen würde ein neues zu kaufen, dann würde ich das neue Sayer von Rocky Montain nehmen (dann halt gezwungenermaßen )

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (11. Mai 2010)

Trailbericht vom Fritz:
Wetter natürlich wieder ausgenutzt, 2,5h Richtung Voma-berg, Bastei geübt (wird glaub mein Liebling, kann zwar fast noch nichts fahren, aber irgendwie macht`s total Spaß, bis auf die Ritze mit anschl. Wurzelspitzkehre)  und dann dort noch nen Chickenway gebaut (an alle die´s kennen: lieber noch nicht fahren, muss noch verfestigt werden, mir hat Matt gefehlt...)

Mach mer am Do. ne etwas längere Vatertagstour mit irgendwo einkehren danach oder aufm Weg irgendwo grillen, oder wie siehts aus? Vorschläge bitte!

Ahhh, hab emmer no a Muck im Aug ! Hergozag !


----------



## techstar (11. Mai 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Trailbericht vom Fritz:
> Wetter natürlich wieder ausgenutzt, 2,5h Richtung Voma-berg, Bastei geübt (wird glaub mein Liebling, kann zwar fast noch nichts fahren, aber irgendwie macht`s total Spaß, bis auf die Ritze mit anschl. Wurzelspitzkehre)  und dann dort noch nen Chickenway gebaut (an alle die´s kennen: lieber noch nicht fahren, muss noch verfestigt werden, mir hat Matt gefehlt...)
> 
> Mach mer am Do. ne etwas längere Vatertagstour mit irgendwo einkehren danach oder aufm Weg irgendwo grillen, oder wie siehts aus? Vorschläge bitte!
> ...



du sack, mog au baschdei iaba 
naja, hätt eh net kenna, bike war hee.
jetzt gohts wiedr, muas abr glei no an neia muddy mary draufzieha 

schnell, veschber dia mugg bevor se abhaut. goil so a scheißgschwätz...


----------



## cimgott (11. Mai 2010)

@ezkimo
Andi hats ja grad wieder bestätigt, an den LV's musste eben immer basteln, also weist Du ja schon was man sich nicht mehr kauft 

@freeridefritz
hm, und ich war am schaffen, morgen Abend wird's wahrscheinlich au nix. Aber wenn das Wetter am Donnerstag einigermaßen wird, bin ich gerne bei einer längeren Tour dabei !

Grillen könnten wir auch bei mir im Garten.

Allerdings glaub ich nicht so recht an das Wetter, und der WEtterbericht auch nicht !

@Berthold
Oh man da hab ich was zugesagt.....ahhhhh

Gruß Martin


----------



## freeridefritz (11. Mai 2010)

Wenn jemand nen Pavillion hätte, könnte man ja den vorsorgehalber bei dir im Garten aufstellen ... kalt isch ja ned. Find ich aber ne gute Idee, bei dir zu Grillen! Wäre dabei!

Tour müss mer uns halt noch überlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss74 (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wäre auch dabei. Bin leider nicht am Gardasee dabei, weil Scheißwetter und dann zelten mit Kindern nicht ist. Hab mich also entschieden daheim zu biken.

Nehmt ihr mich mit?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## freeridefritz (12. Mai 2010)

Was isch jeztz los morgen ? Ich zeichne mal folgendes Szenario auf:

11 Uhr Treffunkt an der Stadthalle Aalen (cimgotts tec-center), Vatertagsschnaps (sponsored by irgendma father), dann Start der Tour.

Abäumle /Bastei / VoMaberg / Rotstein / Stoihaufa? / OtR / Wasserbunker /   UK: H&H / August Gräßle / etc. ... alles unter einer dezentralen, losen Führung. 

Irgendwann gg. 15 / 16 Uhr Rückkehr zu cimgott Prachtvilla in der Stadt. Dort dann Grillen und Genuß der ein oder anderen hopfenhaltigen Kaltschale.

Wie siehts aus .... ?


----------



## krokerleguane (12. Mai 2010)

......bei mir zeichnet sich folgendes Szenario ab:

Ich stehe müde gähnend auf, zieh den Rolladen hoch....trübgrauer Nieselregen dessen feuchte Kälte durch meine Isolierglasfenster bis in die letzten Knochen meines 39-jährigen Körpers dringt......mein Gedanke, dann:"... bitte Tochter versuche mich zu überreden mit mir ganz unpädagogisch am Vatertag morgens um 8.00 Kindersendungen vom Bett aus anzusehen...."......ich werde ohne große Gegenwehr einfach dieser Verlockung nachgeben

...echt im ernst, ich mach es wetterabhängig, Sa und So wird schon gut nass.
Grüsse Berthold

ps. Ransom ist auf dem Trail, er hat es nicht mehr ausgehalten und ist biken gegangen, ich war nur kurz 20 min im Schulhof


----------



## techstar (12. Mai 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Was isch jeztz los morgen ? Ich zeichne mal folgendes Szenario auf:
> 
> 11 Uhr Treffunkt an der Stadthalle Aalen (cimgotts tec-center), Vatertagsschnaps (sponsored by irgendma father), dann Start der Tour.
> 
> ...



bis auf 'steinhaufen' find ich deinen routenvorschlag echt klasse!
ich bin dabei, außer bei starkregen. ob allerdings grillen sinn macht?

@berthold: denk an den bastei-trail  auf gehts!

hier nieselt noch nix. bin dann mal draußen...

greetz
andi


----------



## wildermarkus (12. Mai 2010)

@ Ezkimo

Steht echt ein neues Bike an?

Mit dem 901 nicht zufrieden?Was soll es denn werden?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## cimgott (12. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Freeridefritzes Vorschlag klingt gut, bin dabei !!

Aber net bei starkregen!

Gut ich besorg mal noch schnell ein zwei Steaks !!
Bier ist da Kohle auch, Fleisch bringt jeder selbst !!

Gruß Martin


----------



## cimgott (12. Mai 2010)

Gute Nachrichten übrigens für unser Freeridewochenende!!

Es wird nicht regnen !!!

Grund: hab mir zusätzlich noch ne kurze Regenhose gekauft, somit  bin  ich jetzt perfekt für Regen ausgerüstet, wäre ich das nicht, würde es garantiert regnen!!


----------



## krokerleguane (13. Mai 2010)

Hi, 
gerade beim rausschauen aus dem Fenster dachte ich mir doch so: " Welch wahrer PROPHET ich doch bin!" 

Grüsse Prophetfahrer Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (13. Mai 2010)

Dauerregen, na toll ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (13. Mai 2010)

Hi, 
egal, wem es langweilig wird, der kommt um 14.00 oder so zu mir auf ein Kaffeebier.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (13. Mai 2010)

Berthold immer deine negativen Wellen, das haben wir nun davon 

Aber dein Angebot ist gut!!

Bis später


----------



## krokerleguane (13. Mai 2010)

Hi, 
glaub mir, ich hab schon bock zu biken, aber ich freu mich so auf Sa und So, nur deswegen halt ich es momentan ohne aus. 
Das VERLANGEN wird immer stärker....das ist gut so, dann macht mir kein Wetter am Sa + SO was aus 

Also wer Bock hat kommt heut Nachmittag, denke Ransom ist auf alle Fälle auch dabei.....
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (13. Mai 2010)

....ps
ich hab schonmal im Wohnzimmer meinen Schwedenofen angemacht 
am WE in den Bergen ist es dann noch kälter und nass.....gut dass ich die MT-91   2x hab

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## techstar (13. Mai 2010)

war ja so klar mit dem wetter 

kaffeebier bei heimeliger schwedenofenwärme klingt natürlich schon tröstend. 

gegen nachmittag soll der regen ja aufhören.
christoph, martin...drehmer trotzdem a runde (wenn wir nach dem gemütlichen teil noch in der lage dazu sind)?

dann packs ichs bike mal ein.

gruß
andi


----------



## maiersen (13. Mai 2010)

Ich tauch nacher auch bei Berthold auf. 
Würde vorschlagen wir veranstalten dann ne Imprägnier-Party rechtzeitig fürs anstehende WE. Ach ja, ich soll ja Arzmann, cimgott und Berthold schöne Grüße von unserem Guide Tommi ausrichten, ihr sollt nicht vergessen die Schwimmflossen einzupacken !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (13. Mai 2010)

Hoi , 

nehm mir grad meine Aqua`s vor....WW, Scheibenputzen, Pflanzen arrangieren 

Heut Nachmittag nutze ich die Zeit und versuch mal mit meiner Ba-Arbeit anzufangen...bin also raus ! (PS: @Martin/ Andi : wenn ihr nach Schwabsberg fahrt, könnt ihr vielleicht kurz bei mir vorbeischauen und was mitnehmen? Ich habe Parts für Martin und Berthold, Bestellung is gekommen ) 


PS: Ich kann jetzt definitv für Garda-See zusagen, zwecks Urlaub ist soweit alles geklärt... die Tour in Obersdorf klappt ja nicht. Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß (und noch a bisle besseres Wetter)


----------



## krokerleguane (13. Mai 2010)

Hi
@freeridefritz, denk, daran, ein Becken läuft am Besten, wenn man nichts macht 

Christine hat mir zum Vatertag nen mexikanischen Kahlùa (Kaffelikör) geschenkt, der schmeckt nachher super mit etwas Milch und Eiswürfel (kann wer Eiswürfel mitbringen?)

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (13. Mai 2010)

bzgl. Aqua: Ja, ich weiß ... nur ab und an überkommts mich halt und ich muss zumindest die scheiben putzen und wasser nachkippen.

bzgl. Kahlua: Der Drink/Cocktail nennt sich dann auch "white russian" , wobei der orginal is mit sahne. Mir schmeckt er aber mit milch auch besser, kann man mehr davon trinken...


----------



## freeridefritz (13. Mai 2010)

@Berthold: Danke für den Hirschtalg ... 

jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen Gummihammer ...


----------



## krokerleguane (13. Mai 2010)

Hi, 
wollte dir erst nen scharfen Löwensenf reindrücken, , aber nachdem mir cimgott sagte, dass es nur für den Sattel ist 

Grüsse berthold


----------



## boss74 (13. Mai 2010)

Wer hat denn morgen früh trotz Scheißwetter Lust zu biken?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## boss74 (14. Mai 2010)

Na,

jemand kurzfristig Lust zu biken, regnet ja ausnahmsweise mal nicht.


Matze


----------



## MK007 (14. Mai 2010)

Servus Matze,

kleine Runde vielleicht (muss noch Erkältung auskurieren). Wo sollen wir uns treffen?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## krokerleguane (14. Mai 2010)

Hi Matze, 
was ist los?...auf Entzug
Im Moment sieht es mau aus, viele am Gardasee und die NoNames morgen in Bad Hindelang....

Grüsse berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (14. Mai 2010)

hoi matze & markus,

wann wolltet ihr los ... ? Ich bin total demotiviert, aber wenn jemand fährt, raff ich mich vielleicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss74 (14. Mai 2010)

Sollen wir uns in Wasseralfingen am Kurbelwellenbrunnen treffen?

Wann?

Matze


----------



## freeridefritz (14. Mai 2010)

17:30 KW - Brunnen , hoffentlich pieselt es nur aus dem Brunnen ...


----------



## MK007 (14. Mai 2010)

Hi freeridefritz,

bin schon am umziehen bzw. in ca. 45 Min. am BB 

Markus


----------



## boss74 (14. Mai 2010)

Markus,

wir haben noch einen Mitstreiter gefunden. 17.30 Uhr Kurbelwelle in Wasseralfingen


----------



## MK007 (14. Mai 2010)

Hi Matze,

kommt ihr hoch zum BB Parkplatz?

Markus


----------



## freeridefritz (14. Mai 2010)

Ja bestimmt ... lass dir halt bissle Zeit, dann sind wir auch so n paar Minuten nach halb da !


----------



## MK007 (14. Mai 2010)

Bis später

Markus


----------



## MK007 (14. Mai 2010)

So jetzt frisch aus der Dusche. Schmudelig aber schön wars.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## techstar (16. Mai 2010)

uiuiui, unsre armen "oberstdorfer".

weiß gezuckert ab knapp über 1200m 

na da bin ich ja auf einen bericht heut abend gespannt...




(c) Gästeinformation Bad Hindelang/Allgäu http://www.bad-hindelang.info/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (16. Mai 2010)

Shit, die Armen - wir hatten gestern immerhin 6,5 Grad (!) in der fränkischen Schweiz ... und das war schon ar.schkalt!


----------



## techstar (16. Mai 2010)

@ chris:

ich fahr heut nimmer gen rosenstein. dreh lieber hier noch ne kleine spritztour.

aber DI abend vll? je nach wetter?

gruß
andi


----------



## techstar (17. Mai 2010)

...na zum glück hab ich gestern abend noch ein kurzes lebenszeichen von cimgott bekommen, sonst würd ich mir jetzt ja ernsthaft sorgen um unsre NONAMES machen 

komm berthold, verzähl. du bist der redseligste 
gliedmaßen wieder aufgetaut?


----------



## boss74 (17. Mai 2010)

Na Christoph,

warst du gestern noch in Heubach?

Geht das Handy noch?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## freeridefritz (17. Mai 2010)

Hoi ...ja ich war kurz, das Ende der Masters-Damen angeguckt und Start der Herren Masters , sind dann aber wieder abgezogen, weil viel zu kalt und unangenehm...

Handy isch am Arsch! da geht gar nix mehr ...


----------



## krokerleguane (17. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen,
hmmm, wie beschreibt man das, was wir erlebt haben......eigentlich fehlen mir die Worte da echt etwas.....ich glaub sowas kann man nicht beschreiben, man muss es erleben.

....ich nenn es mal:   UNWIRKLICH

Jetzt bei Sonnenschein vor dem Rechner im Wohnzimmer und offener Terassentür kommt es mir wie ein Traum vor, irgendwie nicht echt.

Denke arzmann stellt ein paar (wenig vorhandene) Bilder ein.

Grüsse berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (17. Mai 2010)

ja wie  ? und jetzt bitte nochmal die ausführliche Variante ...


----------



## krokerleguane (17. Mai 2010)

Hi, geniale Trails, super Guide (Grüsse an dich Tommi ), einfach der Hammer........
bei schönem Wetter ist das was für jeden mit brauchbarer Fahrtechnik.....
ABER
...wir hatten natürlich (weil wir richtige Männer sind), zwei Tage am Stück genau NULL Sekunden Sonnenschein, mehr oder weniger immer Regen und sogar Schneefall, befanden uns oben meist in Wolken mit Sichtweite von 10-15 Metern und das ganze auf nassen Felsen, Wurzeln und Schlamm....
Kleidung war nach kurzer Zeit immer mit ner dicken Schlammschicht überzogen, ebenso Gesicht und Bike 
Weil das ganze auch noch lustig war (Grüsse auch an die Mitbiker: SchaltaugeLapierre und 301Liteville ) hab ich mich (wir uns) am Sa Abend auch noch betrinken müssen und dementsprechend hats mich dann So Vormittag echt im Neuschnee gefroren,.....vorher ist mir beim Frühstück noch ein Backenzahn zerfallen und ich musste mit dem Sandpapier aus Cimgotts Flickzeug noch die scharfen Kanten abschmirgeln 
........aber die Trails waren so gut, dass ich verdammt viel Lust hätte sowas auch mal bei noch besserem Wetter zu fahren 

ich freu mich schon auf den Freeride Alpencross mit Guide Tommi von Freeride Allgäu, denn an das Shutteln hab ich mich echt n bischen gewöhnt...

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## boss74 (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wer hat denn Dienstag Abend so ab 18.15 Uhr Lust biken zu gehen?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## freeridefritz (17. Mai 2010)

@matze: jo, sind unterwegs , treffpunkt vermutl. stadthalle, da es richtung bastei gehen soll

@berthold: und ich musst grad so lachen, als ich mich dran erinnert hab, dass martin gemeint hat er hätte sich extra noch ne KURZE regenhose gekauft für das wochenende.... ne lange thermohose wär wohl besser gewesen


----------



## boss74 (17. Mai 2010)

Wann ist Abfahrt an der Stadthalle?

Da haben wir in der Fränkischen echt ein Wetterglück gehabt.

Matze


----------



## techstar (17. Mai 2010)

hey, 

cimgott, christoph und ich (und evtl. uncle jimbo) planen die abfahrt (wie quasi üblich dienstags) um 17:30 an der stadthalle. hoffe das passt allen? nonames, wie schauts aus?

gruß
andi

@christoph: sicherheitshalber mal cam mitnehmen.


----------



## boss74 (17. Mai 2010)

sorry, das ist mir zu früh. Kann erst ab ca. 18 Uhr.

Euch trotzdem viel Spaß

Matze


----------



## cimgott (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

nach dem ich das ganze Wochenende nur in Hindelang den Berg runter gerollt bin, würde ich heute mal gerne endlich mal wieder richtig biken gehen ! So 18:20 Uhr am RP könnte ich knapp schaffen, kommt jemand mit?

Gruß Martin


----------



## techstar (17. Mai 2010)

boss74 schrieb:


> sorry, das ist mir zu früh. Kann erst ab ca. 18 Uhr.
> 
> Euch trotzdem viel Spaß
> 
> Matze



wir kommen eh meist nicht pünktlich weg. komm doch einfach so bald du kannst, wir machen hald so lang fahrtechnik-training und warten. oder wir fahren vor und du fährst hinterher richtung bastei-trail. dort werden wir ja eh ne weile bleiben. müssen doch den neuen chickenway testen und ggf. filmen


----------



## krokerleguane (17. Mai 2010)

....klar kannst du schon wieder biken cimi, da du ja meist auch bergab geschoben hast..... da wär ich auch ausgeruhter 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (17. Mai 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> ....klar kannst du schon wieder biken cimi, da du ja meist auch bergab geschoben hast..... da wär ich auch ausgeruhter
> 
> Grüsse Berthold




loooool 

so so, bitte mehr details, berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (17. Mai 2010)

letztes mal sind wir dann im endefeffekt auch erst um ca. 18 Uhr losgefahren...


----------



## freeridefritz (17. Mai 2010)

cimgott schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach dem ich das ganze Wochenende nur in Hindelang den Berg runter gerollt bin, würde ich heute mal gerne endlich mal wieder richtig biken gehen ! So 18:20 Uhr am RP könnte ich knapp schaffen, kommt jemand mit?
> 
> Gruß Martin





mach mer stadthalle und du hilfsch noch a bisle mein neua chickenway an der bastei für morgen herzurichten ... ? 

Hast du eigneltich nen Gummihammer / Fleißenlegerhammer ?


----------



## cimgott (17. Mai 2010)

@Berthold
Du zerstörst gerade Stück für Stück meinen hart erarbeiteten Ruf als Endurofahrer 
Ne mir fehlt das bergrauffahren echt! 

gut Fritz, dann so!


----------



## Carsten (17. Mai 2010)

sind zurück vom Lago
haben wieder echt fette Trails gemacht und schönes Wetter gehabt
Fotos von einer Tour in meinem Album

Aufstieg:




Ganz oben:




Rest folgt


----------



## cimgott (17. Mai 2010)

Sodele, mit Fritzi noch ein paar HM gesammelt! Aalbäumle hoch, hinten wieder runter, und rauf auf den Vomaberz und zickzack wieder runter und dann Abkürzung über das Aalbäumle zurück nach Aalen genommen !

Schöne Runde! 
Aber gleich kommt die Sintflut, die Wolken im letzten Licht sahen gar nicht gut aus !!

@Carsten, Gpunkt, Schwertreiter
Das Wetter sieht ja echt gut aus auf dem Bild, war das das einzige mal? Uns wurde berichtet, dass es nicht so lustig war am See!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (18. Mai 2010)

habe in 9 Tagen 8 Touren gemacht. Bin völlig platt
2x naß geworden und 1x richtig

am See unten war es meist gut, am Tremalzo dagegen konnte man sich schon was holen


----------



## techstar (18. Mai 2010)

boss74 schrieb:


> sorry, das ist mir zu früh. Kann erst ab ca. 18 Uhr.
> Euch trotzdem viel Spaß
> Matze



Hey Dienstagabendfahrer,

vorher hat es zwar wieder alles nassgeregnet, aber immerhin soll der Abend  (von oben) trocken sein. Wenns zum Startzeitpunkt nicht pisst, dann würd ich nachher schon fahren.

Wer ist denn am Start?

Matze, gibts Du noch Bescheid, ob wir auf Dich warten sollen?
Ansonsten kannst ja nachkommen und nen späteren Treffpunkt per Handy ausmachen.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## freeridefritz (18. Mai 2010)

hoi, bin heute nicht dabei! Hab die Wettereskapaden satt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (18. Mai 2010)

Hi,
@freeridefritz das kann ich nachvollziehen, mir gehts auch so.

Mein Rucksack und meine Protektoren sind noch immer feucht.

Nach dem ich ne halbe stunde mit weit göffneten  Mund sitzen musste und nichts sagen durfte (ist echt schwer für mich )............


......beim Zahnarzt, bin ich wieder repariert , nur meine Lippe hängt noch taub runter 

Ich fahr erst wieder am WE, das reicht dann. ....und dann auch wieder ne Tour mit Höhenmeter (cimgott)

Ich hab mir gerade die neue Freeride, Bike und Touren in den Alpen Special gekauft und durchgeblättert.....da scheint überall die Sonne auf den Bildern, TOLL!

Grüsse berthold, der sein Prophet, mit der Gustav und den Deemax...und der Talas und dem DHX und.....liebt


----------



## Carsten (18. Mai 2010)

hier noch ein paar Tipps für Euren Lago Trip:

erst mal richtig dopen:





dann am Dalco den 112er nehmen:





aber ohne blockiertes Hinterrad, gell.

Den 637er unbedingt fahren
und am 601 zählt NoFoot, ab Kapelle bis Seeufer...hab ich gemacht am Sa..ab 760m..das nächste mal starte ich bei 1060m...dann sinds genau 1000m 

Alle Bilder jetzt im Album


----------



## krokerleguane (18. Mai 2010)

Hi Carsten, sind das co² Kartuschen für Luftpumpen auf dem ersten Bild 
Ich glaub ich muss dich noch kontakten zwecks ner guten Tour für unseren Gardaseetrip.


...zwecks "No Foot", wenn cimgott, Ransom und freeridefrog ohne Bike den ganzen 601-er neben mir herlaufen und mich halten, schaff ich das locker 

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (18. Mai 2010)

hier meine art des (fahrrad-) doping`s :





Na, wer erkennt die Rothaut ?


----------



## Carsten (18. Mai 2010)

Mountain Goat Stambecco...fahre ich schon seit 5 Jahren


----------



## ezkimo (18. Mai 2010)

habe auch ein neues Bild in meinem Album. Es ist aber leider keins von einem Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arzmann (19. Mai 2010)

ein paar Bilder von Oberstdorf. 
Sind leider nicht viele,da wir durch unendlichen Nebel,Regen,Schnee usw.fahren
mussten und ich keine Wasserkamera habe !!
 cimgott soso !!! Liteville a ja Ich habe es dokumentiert


----------



## cimgott (19. Mai 2010)

Gut Fotomontage Arzman, wusste garnicht dass Du so gut mit Photoshop umgehen kannst!

Na ok ich gebs zu! Man muss ab und an andere Bikes testen, dann liebt man sein eigenes umso mehr !!

Viel zu schwer das Gerät, aber da Thom ja vom SX Trail umgestiegen ist, ist es für ihn ja ein Lightbike !!

Hab gestern mal wieder Andi's 301 getestet, das fährt schon eher. Nur glaube ich langsam, dass mein Vorbau zu lang oder der Lenker zu hoch ist! Vieleicht hat ja mal jemand einen flachen Lenker für einen Tag zu verleihen!

Egal aber auch so top't das Enduro noch lange die LV's 

Gruß Martin


----------



## FrogRider518 (19. Mai 2010)

Servus meine Schwaben Freunde!

Hoffe Ihr seid von Hindelang gut heimgekommen. Auf der A8 war ein übler Stau und ich musste die ganze B10 langkriechen.

Aufjedenfall war das WE trotz sch*** Wetter ein voller erfolg!

Geht Ihr am Samstag fahren?

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## wildermarkus (19. Mai 2010)

@ ezkimo

Schönes neues Rad!!

Die schwarze Gabel passt viel besser als die graue im 901!!


----------



## krokerleguane (20. Mai 2010)

Hi Hannes,
schön von dir zu hören.
Wir hatten ne freie Autobahn und ne halbe Stunde von Hindelang entfernt nur noch Sonne auf der Heimfahrt, TOLL.

Ja war ein spaßiges Wochenende
Wir fahren am Samstag und am Sonntag, wenn du lust hast zu biken, einfach melden.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (20. Mai 2010)

Servus Hannes !

so so hast den NoNames-Thread also gefunden, sauber.
Ja das WE war der Hammer, der Erlebnisfaktor on the Trail und auch 
beim Rest war spitze ! Wetter oh gott !!! 

Klar am WE (super sogar verlängertes) sind wir am Start. 
Wenn Bock hast gib Bescheid. 

Sportliche Grüße

Thomas


----------



## krokerleguane (20. Mai 2010)

Hi, 
@arzmann, zwecks cimgott und dem 901, ...ja ich hab eindeutig ein "stolzes Grinsen" in seinem Gesicht in diesem Moment erkannt 

Grüsse berthold

@all, was machen wir denn am Sa für ne Tour, wer ist dabei?


----------



## freeridefritz (20. Mai 2010)

Ich wär dabei, vorausgesetzt es REGNET nicht  ich habs echt satt !

Vorschlag: Wir fahren mal nach Heubach den Rosenstein erklimmen!


----------



## FrogRider518 (20. Mai 2010)

Erklimmen ist nicht meine Stärke aber ich muss hm machen um meine Beine für August vozubereiten.

Samstag ab 14:00 wäre für mich ok.

Sagt mir einfach wann und wo, Navi wirds schon finden!


----------



## krokerleguane (21. Mai 2010)

Hi Hannes,
das könnte gehen. Wenn du um 14.00 am Röthardtparkplatz stehst (Dorf oberhalb von Wasseralfingen Richtung Naturfreundehaus)

Ransom, wir würden dann um 13.00 hier in Schwabsberg losfahren, wär das ok?

Ich weiss nicht ob sich Rosenstein lohnt, wäre es nicht besser auf trockene Verhältnisse zu warten?

Denke so oder so, dass vieles (fast alles) nicht perfekt laufen wird, da alles absolut durchnässt schmierig ist.

Eventuell am Monatg Rosenstein, dann ist es vielleicht etwas besser??? wenn überhaupt mal wieder besser.

Ich muss auch ein paar Hm machen, hab im RegenMai mir glatt 3kg wieder angefuttert TOLL.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss74 (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

bin um 14 Uhr dann auch da. Ich würde auch bis Montag mit Rosenstein warten. Der ganze Boden ist noch schmierig.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## freeridefritz (21. Mai 2010)

hoi, kämpfe grad noch mit viel heißem tee, aspirin und suppe gegen einen anflug einer erkältung...

wenn´s nicht schlimmer wird, bin ich morgen auch am RP! 

Bis dann...


----------



## maiersen (21. Mai 2010)

@Berthold
Abfahrt um 13 Uhr klingt perfekt ! 
Arzmann hat morgen auch bock zu biken, kann aber auch erst am nachmittag so ab 13 Uhr und Hannes könnte es bis 14 Uhr nach Aalen 
schaffen..... also alles bestens aus meiner Sicht 

Aber Rosenstein macht auch meiner Meinung nach der langen Regenzeit
keinen Sinn, ist ja so schon alles matschig genug, die Downhill-Strecke 
dann wohl erst recht.


----------



## krokerleguane (21. Mai 2010)

Hi Freeridefritz, 
kämpfe......denn das wäre hart, endlich besseres Wetter und dann nicht fit!

Vielleicht Richtung SS - OR - H&H - WH und dann wieder zum BB.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## boss74 (21. Mai 2010)

Ja kämpfe. Habe gestern Braveheart gesehen. Da wird auch viel gekämpft. Und wie ihr alle wisst, lieben Frauen heroische, kämpfende, verschwitzte, schmutzige Männer.
Nur deswegen bike ich. Mir selber macht das ganze ja gar keinen Spaß. Ich mache das nur für meine Frau. Leider weiß die es nicht zu schätzen, dass ich nur für sie immer biken gehe.


----------



## krokerleguane (21. Mai 2010)

Hi Matze, 

genau so geht es mir auch.

Denn wie kann man so was freiwillig machen:



Das Bild entstand während einer kurzen Schönwetterminute am Samstag

Ich hab gestern auch Braveheart angeschaut und mitgekämpft, bei mir hat er gestern gewonnen, ich hab nachdem Sophie Marceau das erste Mal mit ihm gesprochen hat ausgeschaltet, denn ab da wird es mir immer zu tragisch

Grüße Berthold


----------



## MK007 (21. Mai 2010)

Hi,

würde morgen auch mit, kann aber wahrscheinlich erst nach 14 Uhr. Würde dann unterwegs dazustoßen. Bräuchte dann nur noch die Richtung und ne Handynummer.

Markus


----------



## cimgott (21. Mai 2010)

Mal sehen, bei mir sieht es am Samstag etwas schlecht aus. Vielleicht schaffe ich es noch, dazu zustoßen, aber eher ungewiss!
Die spaßigen Sachen werden morgen wahrscheinlich noch nicht fahrbar sein, aber vieleicht trocknet es ja über das lange Wochenende wenigstens etwas ab !!

So und Mo hab ich dann auch wieder Zeit !

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (22. Mai 2010)

Servus

falls Ihrs noch nicht mitbekommen habt. In Schwäbisch Gmünd ist heute und morgen Messe:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=462851

ich fahr da uf jeden Fall mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo Carsten,

für den Fall, dass Du morgen fährst, komme ich mit!

Da sind allerdings für uns eher keine geeigneten Bikes zu finden, aber diese alternative Szene ist immer sehr interessant !

Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar andere die mitgehen !

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (22. Mai 2010)

fahr heut schon hin

andere Frage: hat wer nen plan wo ich lizenzfreie Musik für kurzes video her bekomme?


----------



## freeridefritz (22. Mai 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> fahr heut schon hin
> 
> andere Frage: hat wer nen plan wo ich lizenzfreie Musik für kurzes video her bekomme?



lizenzfrei: Ja! kostenfrei: Nein:

hier zum Beispiel: http://www.soundtaxi.net/

die kostenlosen sind alle so "na ja" (und bei kommerzieller nutzung musste meist auch wieder bezahlen)

http://www.dreamweaver.at/mp3_downloads.htm
http://www.mp3-gema-frei.de/
http://www.freeplaymusic.com/


----------



## Carsten (22. Mai 2010)

Danke, das hilft
will ja nur was für meine gardasee videoschnipsel...nicht komerziell


----------



## krokerleguane (22. Mai 2010)

Hi, also bis 14.00 am RP. 

Markus, hier die Nr: 01776426122

Grüße Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (22. Mai 2010)

Hi Männer der heutigen Tour,
wie siehts morgen aus.
Ransom und ich sind um 10.30 am RP (9.30 Schule Schwabsberg)
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (22. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich bin oben ! 

@matze: mir ist 10:30 Uhr lieber ...ich geh jetzt fussball gucken und lass ein` rein... ...könnt schmerzhaft werden morgen früh 

@tour: endlicheee mal wieder aufm bike, regen weg, nässe noche da aber egale, paar stunts gemachte, ehh,  zur bespaßung der truppe...Fazit: gute wars! darauf Proscht (merkt ihr schon den italienischen Akzent in meiner Schrift, also wenn ihrs nach sprecht..?)

@Berthold: isch von deim Kaluha eigenltich no was da ? Wenn wir am Montag evtl. irgendwo grillen (bei Martin ? bei dir ) dann musch mir an white russian mixa...(es grüßt "der dude" (big lebowski))


----------



## Carsten (22. Mai 2010)

morgen bike ich auswärts, gibts für Montag schon konkrete Pläne? Wie immer um 9:30 Uhr am Brunnen in Wasseralfingen


----------



## MK007 (22. Mai 2010)

Hi,

werde morgen aussetzen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## krokerleguane (22. Mai 2010)

Hi,
@ffritz, kaluah ist noch da , grillen würd ich bei mir anbieten, so auch zwecks Family/Kidis. (Am Montag, oder spontan schon morgen?)
Problem dürfte eventuell die Fleischbeschaffung machen, so an Pfingstsonntag /Montag. Ich hab für meine zwei noch etwas in der Gefriertruhe, mehr wäre aber besser.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## boss74 (22. Mai 2010)

Servus,

muss morgen auf nen Geburtstag. Kann daher nicht biken. Was ist für Montag geplant? 

Gruß
Matze


----------



## krokerleguane (22. Mai 2010)

Hi, geplant, eigentlich noch nix 

Morgen mal reden...wir könnten ja einfach ne kleine Tour am Montag machen und dann bei mir in Schwabsberg einkehren, Pils und Kohle wäre da, Wetter müsste auch noch mitmachen, ...Kidis könnten im Garten toben Biker und Frauen könnten Kaffee trinken, oder auch ne Kaffelikör

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

heute musste ich euch ja schon früh verlassen, aber morgen bin ich wieder voll für euch da 

Ich hoffe ihr habt den Frogrider gut mit Trails versorgt heute!!

Bin mal gespannt ob/wie FFritz morgen aufkreuzt wenn er heute noch einen reinlässt 

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (23. Mai 2010)

TOLL, TOLL, TOLL

ich musste heute Nacht 3x Schwedenkräuter gurgeln, weil ich heftige Halsschmerzen habe, echt super......deswegen war ich gestern auch etwas teigig unterwegs, bin nicht fit. Nase ist auch dicht, 

Also heut fall ich definitiv aus, morgen ist es ungewiss.

Gestern war es echt gut, von 13.00 bis 18.30 unterwegs mit Sommerfeeling 

Wünsch allen, die heute biken ne schöne Tour.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (23. Mai 2010)

Na dann mal gute Besserung Berthold!

Hock Dich raus in die Sonne, dann kommt so schnell dass verlangen nach dem Bike, dass Du morgen wieder fit bist 

@die anderen
bis gleich !

Gruß Martin


----------



## freeridefritz (23. Mai 2010)

hoi...soooo, 10:30 Uhr ist für mich grad auch nicht realistisch! Erst aufgestanden und jetzt will ich erstmal in Ruhe frühstücken und den schönen Morgen genießen (entspannt).  Ich fahr erst ehut Nachmittag ab ca. 14 Uhr, bis dahin trocknets auch immer weiter ab ...wer mitkommen will, gerne PM oder hier posten für Treffpunkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (23. Mai 2010)

Ohne Worte (mehr Bilder im Album) :


----------



## krokerleguane (23. Mai 2010)

Hi, macht mich nur neidisch
...ich bin echt krank, voll toll.

Sind echt nette Bilder, sieht nach nem guten Tag aus
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (23. Mai 2010)

Spitze Bilder, weiter so ! 
Ja war ne schöne Tour, auch wenn ich früher abgefahren bin.


----------



## cimgott (23. Mai 2010)

Cool, da sind zwei von mir dabei die kämen in 2x1m Größe als Plakat richtig gut! 

So als kleine Ego-Kur


----------



## boss74 (23. Mai 2010)

Morgen 9.30 Uhr Kurbelwelle?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## cimgott (23. Mai 2010)

Jo


----------



## boss74 (23. Mai 2010)

Berthold, noch krank?


----------



## MK007 (23. Mai 2010)

Hi,

9:30 Uhr ist mir mir ein bisschen zu früh. Ich denk aber an euch

Gruß Markus


----------



## krokerleguane (24. Mai 2010)

Hi,
Berthold leider krank
Viel Spass auf der  Tour, und nicht fallen
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (24. Mai 2010)

muaaaaaahhhh ..*streck* .....gääääähhhhnn *blinzel* .... 

Alle schon weg ?


----------



## maiersen (24. Mai 2010)

Ne nicht alle schon weg, 9.30 Uhr am KWB war mir heute auch zu früh.... Mal sehn, vielleicht schwing ich mich später aufs Bike.


----------



## freeridefritz (24. Mai 2010)

bin raus ... mach heut nen ruhetag !


----------



## krokerleguane (24. Mai 2010)

......ffritz, na hat dich deine Süße wieder unter die Beddecke gezogen 

....ja ja die Mädels wissen manchnmal schon wie sei einen vom Biken abhalten können. 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MK007 (24. Mai 2010)

Hi Spätbiker, werde heute auch wahrscheinlich gegen Nachmittag mich aufs Bike schwingen (kleine Runde).

Gruß
Markus


----------



## krokerleguane (24. Mai 2010)

Hi,
soooo, ich hab aus erzwungener "Langeweile" mein Bike gardaseetauglich gemacht.
Aufgrund des Wetterberichts für nächste Woche Gardasse: 16°C und ab und zu Regen hab ich einen Neoprenanzug für meinen Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel genäht, hätte ich auch schon letztes WE in Oberstdorf gebraucht.

....ne hab vorne neue Gustav Beläge reingemacht und mein Mountaingoat (20z) und mein 34-er Kettenblatt montiert. 
Läuft echt gut.
@arzmann meld dich heut mal hab es geschafft, dass nix hakelt....so wie bei mir müsste es bei dir auch klappen.

Grüße an alle, Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (24. Mai 2010)

So,
nachdem die Schwabsberger heute leider teilweise krank waren und der Rest nicht aus den Federn kam, inc. einem anderen Independent-Freerider aus AA (dem noch der gestrige Tag in den Knochen steckt) hab ich heute versucht den Schwertreitern über das Aalbäume-Volkmarsberg(alles per Trail versteht sich)-Noname(rückwärts)-OTR und Wasserhäusle zu folgen.

Dank dem üblichen Schwertreitertempo war das ganze auch um kurz nach 13 Uhr schon abgehakt 

Für ein bisschen abwechslung wurde durch drei Gäste aus dem Schwarzwald gesorgt, die neue Wege testeten und geheime Dichttechniken für Schläuche vorführten 

Eine super Tour bei fast schon zu gutem Wetter !!!









Weitere Bilder siehe Album!


----------



## freeridefritz (24. Mai 2010)

@cimi ...hasch gestern ned aufpasst wie man verschlusszeit und blende richtig einstellt  ...die "im wald bilder" und sprungbilder überzeugen nicht richtig!


----------



## cimgott (24. Mai 2010)

Die Models wollten nicht stillstehen, so wie ich das normalerweise gewohnt bin


----------



## boss74 (25. Mai 2010)

Christoph wie war die Pizza?


----------



## freeridefritz (25. Mai 2010)

passt, ...wie immer sehr gu in der "le palme" ...

hey @ll :

heut Abend Schrauberparty bei Cimgott ab 20:00 Uhr! Cimgott will sein bike komplett zerlegen (keine Ahnung warum) und bei mir knackt irgendwas im Tretlager und der Freilauf hinten hängt ? Fachkundige Unterstützung erwünscht! Alkoholausschank erst nach Beendigung der Reparaturen!


----------



## boss74 (25. Mai 2010)

würde gerne kommen, da meine hintere Nabe auch knackt. Kann aber leider nicht, da ich Babysitten muss.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## krokerleguane (25. Mai 2010)

Hi, 
ich würde auch gerne, aber mein Doc sagt: Nein.
Hab ne heftige Seitenstrangangina, muss mich total zurücknehmen. Hoffe dass, das bis Montag komplett weg ist mit Antibiotika und so, TOLLLLLL !!

Grüsse berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (25. Mai 2010)

hey...gute besserung!


----------



## cimgott (25. Mai 2010)

Von mir auch ne gute Besserung an Berthold !!
Wird schon wieder bis Montag !!

Bei Fritz war die Diagnose einfach, der Sperrklinkenfreilauf hat einen Batscher bei seinem DT Laufrad. Naja, zum Glück bist Du ja morgen eh in der Nähe von Canyon und kannst das Teil tauschen lassen, nach 3 Monaten wohl ein klarer Garantiefall.

Tja sollst eben zum dreifachen Preis den Zahnscheibenfreilauf kaufen von DT.

Aber jetzt hast Du ja eine 5-7 Jahre (keine Ahnung) alte XT Nabe von mir mal bekommen mit einer Single Track Felge. Die hat Techstar schon geknechtet, die schreckt so schnell nichts!! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (25. Mai 2010)

Berthold: Gute Besserung

All: Siggio hat was neues geshapt: Brunnentrail.Echt vom Feinsten

Ach so,wenn Ihr am Lago den 637er fahren wollt, auf meiner HP gibts die Daten

Bin grad total platt. 1400 hm und 62 km in noBrakes Tempo...und ich zehre immer noch vom Altissimo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (26. Mai 2010)

Hi, Danke Jungs für die Genesungswünsche 

@ffritz, scheinbar fährst du zu heftig für dein Versenderbike 

Tja Carsten bei meiner Kondition gerade bastel ich mir aus dem Inneren von zwei ZewaWischundWegRollen ne Doppelbrückengabelatrappe an mein Prophet zusammen mit dem Neoprenanzug für meinen Rahmen und meinem alten Mofahelm am Lenker und nem PappendeckelRückenpanzer im Aliendesign fahr ich dann in Torbole von Eisdiele zu Eisdiele.

Grüße Berthold


----------



## dadsi (26. Mai 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> Berthold: Gute Besserung
> 
> All: Siggio hat was neues geshapt: Brunnentrail.Echt vom Feinsten
> 
> ...



Ich seh schon ihr seid wieder mal enteilt, konditionell und so
ABER: die Xsies waren am Montag mal so am Bargauer Horn, Himmelreich Rosenstein und so >60km je nachdem wie viel schieben abgezogen wird und schlappe 1800hm, kein nobrakes Tempo, aber Fahrzeit 5,5h und wer unsere bikes kennt und unsere Kondition der weiß was das heißt. Bin nach 4 Wo. Helius Abstinenz wieder Fully gerollt und Ergebnis: nach 2 Babyweizen hatte ich keinen Bock mehr auf Weizen, so platt war ich Carsten

Mal im Ernst wer keine Angst hat vor langen Anfahrten, da hinten in den tiefen Tälern gibt es 1. Sahne Abfahrten..., wir, die Xen werden da mal was planen und mit ausgewählten Adrenalinjunkies abrocken

cu on the track

PS: P. A. aus W. falls du hier mitliest: die besten Ausfahrten 2010 waren die letzten 5 und wo warst DU? Sogar dirtyH war mal wieder am Start und jener hatte am Darkhole nur 2 Mal den Fuß so ganz kurz am Boden gehabt.

So alles gesagt ich geh jetzt mal Weihnachtseinkäufe machen


----------



## Carsten (26. Mai 2010)

Servus

gerade eben fertig geworden: unser Gardasee Video. Viel Spaß!


----------



## freeridefritz (26. Mai 2010)

Hi,
cooles Video Carsten, coole Trails (ich auch will). Genau dass, was man von echten Schwertridern erwartet! 

Bei unserer Garda-See Tour kann ich wohl nun auch nur Kameramann spielen, der Freilauf an meim Laufrad ist verreckt und Canyon kann (will?) mir kein Ersatz-Laufrad geben (war heute da) ... Reparatur Zeit ca. 2 Wochen...toll !! Glaub ich steig auch um auf LV ...kein Fahrradladen/Händler würde dich mit so einer Lösung (nämlich keiner) so nach Hause schicken...

Beim Dämpfer musste ich mich auch direkt an Toxoholics wenden, um Service zu bekommen ...Oh mann...*grrr, riesen Wut im Bauch auf Canyon*

Grüße aus Koblenz,

Fritzi


----------



## cimgott (26. Mai 2010)

Hm, naja Leihteile für die Zeit der Reparatur geben wohl die wenigsten raus. Dann lass das Teil richten, bis du vom Gardasee zurück UND erholt bist, sind die 2 Wochen um und das Teil geht wieder ! Fahr solange das Laufrad dass ich dir gegeben hab,das verreckt nicht!

Und das Laufrad hat noch einen Vorteil: es ist so bollenschwer (was meinst Du warum Andi es mir vertickt hat) dass es Dich etwas zügeln wird, hab nämlich keinen Bock den 601er auch noch hochzufahren !!!

LV macht das übrigens noch geschickter, die verkaufen nur einen Rahmen! Von daher wirst du mit LV nie Probleme bezüglich Laufrädern haben 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Gpunkt (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo, mein freilauf war vor kurzem auch defekt, bei veltec angerufen und am nächsten tag per ups ein neuer freilauf da gewesen, kann doch nicht sein das so was 2 wochen dauert.

Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## krokerleguane (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ffritz, hab auch noch n Endurolaufrad im Keller lliegen, von uns wirst du schon versorgt.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## schwertrider (27. Mai 2010)

hy carsten ! sieht ja teilweise aus wie trailhunter II . echt gut geworden


----------



## Chucknorman (28. Mai 2010)

Hey ist nacher um 5 jemand am Braunenberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (28. Mai 2010)

Trailnews:

habe HPstein und Verbindungsweg wieder frei gesägt, geräumt
am HPstein ist der Trail jetzt wieder auf der alten Linie, zudem Brennesselfrei. der Holzhaufen vorne ist halt noch da
Der darauf folgende Verbindungsweg Richtung OtR ist in der Einfahrt auch wieder frei. Ausfahrt unten hab ich mächtig was raus sägen müssen. Der Trail zweigt jetzt nimmer wie früher nach links direkt auf den Schotterweg ab, sondern führt weiter geradeaus bis zum nächsten Querweg. Er verläuft erst mal noch im Unterholz, Linie ist nur mit etwas Phantasie erkennbar. dafür gibts jetzt 200 m mehr Trail!
Namenloser ist hoffungslos. Da geht vorerst nix außer weiter hinten am Felsen rein fahren. Dafür gibts jetzt zwei schöne Schanzen 
Woddbridge: War wesentlich weniger zerstört als befürchtet: Oben alles frei geräumt, ein Ast muß noch weg. Mittelteil war intakt, nur ein bisschen zugelaubt. Unten in der Rinne ist etwas Teamwork gefragt...das pack ich nicht alleine. Wenn mal 5 Leute mit anpacken gehts aber auch da wieder nach 10 min. Also, jeder fährt da jetzt hin und räumt was weg 
3rd Line am Steinhaufen ist auch frei geleckt und etwas entschärft worden. mal sehne, ob ich die jetzt endlich mal fahren kann.


----------



## maiersen (28. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön Carsten !
Kleiner Tipp am Rande : Wenn mal (wie jetzt aktuell am Woodbrige deiner Beschreibung nach) ein fetter Ast weg muß oder irgendwo ein Baum stört oder oder oder, dann lass deine Sägen und Werkzeug zu Hause und nimm Arzmann mit ! Wo rohe Kräfte walten... dann noch ein fieser Spruch über Spezialiced und der Mann versetzt dir Berge


----------



## maiersen (28. Mai 2010)

Ach ja, und fast vergessen : 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Arzmann !!! Auf weiterhin geile Touren


----------



## cimgott (28. Mai 2010)

Hey Arzman,

alles Gute auch von mir !!!!

@Carsten
Werd morgen mal vorbeifahren, mal sehen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## dirtyH (29. Mai 2010)

dadsi schrieb:


> Ich seh schon ihr seid wieder mal enteilt, konditionell und so
> ABER: die Xsies waren am Montag mal so am Bargauer Horn, Himmelreich Rosenstein und so >60km je nachdem wie viel schieben abgezogen wird und schlappe 1800hm, kein nobrakes Tempo, aber Fahrzeit 5,5h und wer unsere bikes kennt und unsere Kondition der weiß was das heißt. Bin nach 4 Wo. Helius Abstinenz wieder Fully gerollt und Ergebnis: nach 2 Babyweizen hatte ich keinen Bock mehr auf Weizen, so platt war ich Carsten
> 
> Mal im Ernst wer keine Angst hat vor langen Anfahrten, da hinten in den tiefen Tälern gibt es 1. Sahne Abfahrten..., wir, die Xen werden da mal was planen und mit ausgewählten Adrenalinjunkies abrocken
> ...


 
Hi, nachdem ich namentlich erwähnt werde, habe ich mir gedacht, dann melde ich mich doch mal ... ja lieber P.A aus W., habe mich nach über einem Jahr "nobike" der Herausforderung gestellt ... ausser dem Hinterteil ("tot") ist alles heile und der Seele geht es auch wieder viel besser ... SCHÖNE GRÜSSE aus ELLWANGEN ... vermisse die Trails  ... 
Frage, wer fährt am Sonntag morgen? Ausser den verrückten Rasern, die ignorant an der wunderschönen Landschaft vorbeizischen 

cu - dirtyH aus E. von den xriders


----------



## boss74 (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wer geht heute wann biken?

Gruß

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK007 (29. Mai 2010)

Würde ne kleine Runde drehn. Ca. 14 Uhr BB z.B.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## boss74 (29. Mai 2010)

14 Uhr RP Markus?


----------



## MK007 (29. Mai 2010)

Hi Matze, müsst ich schaffen, vielleicht kurz nach.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## boss74 (29. Mai 2010)

alles klar. bis gleich


----------



## dirtyH (29. Mai 2010)

boss74 schrieb:


> alles klar. bis gleich


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Mai 2010)

Hi,
@DirtyH, das bedeutet: Ja Markus wir treffen uns gleich am RP 

@GardaseeRider (Ransom, Cgott,ffritz) heute um 14.30 bei mir Besprechung?...ja?....wenn es sein muss bekommt ihr auch nen Kaffee
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (30. Mai 2010)

Hoi,
Cimi kann erst um 17 Uhr, sollt ich sagen hab ich vergessen!



krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> @DirtyH, das bedeutet: Ja Markus wir treffen uns gleich am RP
> 
> @GardaseeRider (Ransom, Cgott,ffritz) heute um 14.30 bei mir Besprechung?...ja?....wenn es sein muss bekommt ihr auch nen Kaffee
> Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Mai 2010)

Hi, dann um 17.00 geht auch.
Bis dann 

Gruß Berthold


----------



## cimgott (30. Mai 2010)

Gut, bis nachher zum Kaffee!!!

Ich fahr heute nicht mehr, Bike ist frisch gewaschen und da kommt mir nur noch feinster trockener Gardaseestaub drauf !

Hab gerade noch den Rohloff Kaliber an meine Kette gehalten, das ganze Teil ist fast zwischen den Kettengliedern durchgefallen 

Gruß Martin


----------



## techstar (30. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen,

bin auch wieder vom lago zurück.
goil wars! super wetter gehabt.

wünsch euch nonames und reingschmeckte nonames (fritz&cim) viel spaß und schöne trails.

may da grip be with you!

grüße
andi

PS: natürlich darf das vorgeschmack-pic nicht fehlen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (30. Mai 2010)

sieht nach oben am larici aus. Hattet wohl besser wetter wie wir


----------



## freeridefritz (30. Mai 2010)

Wow ..gerade bei unserer Besprechung erfahren, das neben uns im Appartement die Trek Gravity Girls (5 Stück) für die Woche eingecheckt haben ...yeahhh !


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Mai 2010)

...da hattest du nicht genau zugehört, das waren die Dreck Gravity Girls...sagte ich.
"Gravity" steht bei denen im Namen, weil sie so beleibt sind, das die Gravitation/Schwerkraft sie mächtig anzieht 

Grüsse und bis Sonntag, Gardaseerider Berthold


----------



## Carsten (31. Mai 2010)

na denn paß mal auf, daß am Lago keine inverse Schwerkraft herrscht, sonst fliegen sie zu Euch rüber!


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Juni 2010)

....HURRA, wir leben noch......
Lippstickgirl, yeah.... (insiderjoke)
Leprosy will take control and bring you to your death....
...ripp this arm, cut that leg....
.......

Bericht folgt.

Grüsse BigBettyliebender Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Juni 2010)

...Sommer Sonne, pur.....Big Betty Wetter am Gardasee, mann war das schön.

Hier eine kleine Handyimpression vom Lago di Garda.
Ransomrider in Action:





Grüße Berthold


----------



## cimgott (5. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

mit Fritz hab ich es im Wagen 2 auch wieder zurück geschafft. Mein bald 20 Jahre alter GTi hat uns zuverlässig zum See und wieder zurück gebracht !!

War eine perfekte Woche, die dunklen Wolken die an zwei Tagen Nachmittags aufgezogen sind, waren eher willkommen, da wir sonst fast eingegangen währen.

Die Big Betty (bei mir sogar in GG) war der absolute Hammer. Grip pur!!

Da ich nun endlich mal mit einem richtigen Bike  am See war und viel Training durch die Schwertreiter und NoNames dieses Jahr hatte, konnte ich das erste mal die Trails so richtig genießen.

Und sogar total verblockte Grobschotter-Rinnen wie der 120er im mittleren Teil oder der 601 (mit Ausnahme des unteren Teils) können flowig sein.

Wenn ich bedenke wie ich bisher mit dem Epic oder dem Hardtail da rumgestochert habe ....

Ein klasse Urlaub, Danke an alle!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## cimgott (5. Juni 2010)

Eine kleine Anekdote vom 601:

Was ist hier Falsch ???




Der Pauker




Na geht doch !!




Yessss geschafft


----------



## freeridefritz (6. Juni 2010)

Sooooo .... "wir essen jetzt noch eine Kleinigkeit, und dann gehts auf den Trail" (Insider) 

n paar Bilder hab ich mal ins Album gestellt, Video folgt ... viel Spaß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (6. Juni 2010)

wir waren auch wieder in den Bergen:





und haben echt mal wieder krasse Trails entdeckt..und waren heute auf dem HUND*ARSCH*JOCH


----------



## Gpunkt (7. Juni 2010)

hallo nonames, schön das ihr alle wieder heil zurück seit, wettertechnisch habt ihr sicherlich alles richtig gemacht bei uns war es zum heulen, freu mich schon auf berichte, bilder und video.

Gruß gpunkt


----------



## freeridefritz (7. Juni 2010)

Hier mal ein paar meiner FAV´s pics bisher:


----------



## krokerleguane (7. Juni 2010)

Hi Chris, 
du sollst was für dein Studium tun und nicht Bilder gucken und so 
...coole Bilder, TOLL jetzt nach einem Tag Schule könnt ich glatt schon wieder an den Lago.....
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (7. Juni 2010)

hihi, des video ist auch fast schon fertig ... ultra lustig! 

Wer erinnert sich noch an den Trailbesen ?


----------



## cimgott (7. Juni 2010)

Bin schon gespannt !

Besen? Na am ersten Tag ganz unten an dem verlassenen Hotel!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (7. Juni 2010)

hier noch was von uns:





war nicht alles fahrbar, aber fast


----------



## Carsten (7. Juni 2010)

über mich haben die noch gelacht, als ich am Brunnen mein Unterohr gewaschen habe...immer diese Liteville Poser, Bikelogo frei legen usw...


----------



## dadsi (8. Juni 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> hier noch was von uns:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Gpunkt
hast du etwa die Line nicht gefunden
Dann lass doch an solchen Bergabtragepassagen künftig die Lichtstadtfahrer voreinfahren

PS: ich bin jetzt wieder bereit für Ausfahrten, weil mein bike instandgesetztundgetestet ist. Aber bitte nicht mehr als 3' hm und 7 km bergab


----------



## boss74 (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wer hat heute Abend Lust zu biken?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## freeridefritz (9. Juni 2010)

Lust total, weiß nur noch nicht bis wann ichs schaff! Könnte 18 - 18.30 Uhr werden...


----------



## maiersen (9. Juni 2010)

So ab 18 Uhr könnt ich auch realisieren...


----------



## krokerleguane (9. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich bin 18.00-18.15 am RP. Bei Planänderung mich bitte anrufen 01776426122.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (9. Juni 2010)

...na ihr popobackenkneiferundso hat sich heute sonst niemand getraut?
...Ransom und ich haben ne tropischeklimaverhältnissetour absolviert.
extrem schweißtreibend und ziemlich matschig war es auch noch.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## boss74 (9. Juni 2010)

Morgen biken? Heute binich erst um19 Uhr aus demBüro gekommen.

Bin morgen um 18.30 Uhr an der Kurbelwelle.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## freeridefritz (9. Juni 2010)

@boss: könnt klappen, gebe hier nochmal bescheid

@all: bei mir wars auch zu spät ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (10. Juni 2010)

Hi, was geht, mal zu kalt, mal zu nass, mal zu trocken, mal zu heiss....lauter Warmduscherbiker oder wie.
Nur boss74, alwin , ransom und ich haben uns der Schweißtreiberei gestellt.

Ransom konnte es nicht glauben,als ich mich nach der Tour gänzlich unbekleidet in das Planschbecken meiner Tochter warf 

Grüße auch an die zwei nicht warmduschenden X-Rider 
Bis dann und wann Berthold


----------



## Carsten (10. Juni 2010)

ich glaube eher der grauenvolle Anblick hat Ihm die Sprache verschlagen
ich war biken, gestern und heute,di auch.Gestern dazu noch 13 km laufen
aber das schlimmste ist: Arbeiten bei der Hitze


----------



## krokerleguane (11. Juni 2010)

Hi, bei mir gings heute nicht,....wie sieht denn die Planung für Sa/So aus.
Geht wer biken, ich muss auch etwas vorplanen, da ein paar Termine hab.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (11. Juni 2010)

Will wieder an den See...war gestern ne kleine Runde BB, keinStaub, kein Geröll, keine Hühner aufm trail... :-(


----------



## cimgott (11. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte morgen Zeit, wann wollt ihr starten?


----------



## Carsten (11. Juni 2010)

INFORMATIONSAUSGABE - STRASSENVERKEHRSAMT - JUNI 2010

In Deutschland hat sich die Qualität der Pkw-und Lkw-Fahrer deutlich verschlechtert. Aus diesem Grund hat das Straßenverkehrsamt ein neues System eingeführt, um schlechte Fahrer zu identifizieren.

Mit sofortiger Wirkung werden allen Fahrern, die sich im Straßenverkehr schlecht benehmen - unter anderem durch plötzliches Anhalten, zu dichtem Auffahren, Überholen an gefährlichen Stellen, Abbiegen ohne zu blinken, Drehen auf Hauptstraßen und rechts überholen -  Fahnen ausgehändigt. Sie sind rot, mit einem schwarzen Streifen oben und einem gelben Streifen unten. Dadurch sind sie für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer als unfähige Autofahrer zu identifizieren.

Diese Fahnen werden an der Autotür befestigt und müssen für alle anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer gut sichtbar sein.

Die Fahrer, die eine besonders schwache Leistung gezeigt haben, müssen je eine Fahne auf beiden Seiten ihres Autos befestigen, um auf ihre fehlende Fahrkunst und ihren Mangel an Intelligenz aufmerksam zu machen.

Bitte an andere Verkehrsteilnehmer weiterleiten, so dass alle die Bedeutung dieser Fahnen verstehen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## boss74 (11. Juni 2010)

würde morgen um ca. 12.30 Uhr ca 2,5 h biken. Danach gehe ich mit meinen Kids biken.

Bei dem Wetter kommt man auch richtig in Grill und Bikestimmung


----------



## krokerleguane (11. Juni 2010)

Hi, wie solls Wetter morgen sein?
12.30 am RP könnte gehen.
@ffritz, das ist typisch nach dem See, da ist hier jede Tour erstmal irgenwie bäh.
Das blöde Geschwätz von uns hat dir gestern gefehlt, das macht das meiste aus, wirst sehen.....stimmt Hühner auf dem Trail gibts hier auch nicht 
Grüße berthold


----------



## MK007 (11. Juni 2010)

Servus, kann morgen erst etwas später (ca. 13/14 Uhr) würde mich aber bei Berthold oder Matze melden (Handy) und nachkommen.

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (11. Juni 2010)

Hi, 
13.30 oder 14.00 am RP wäre mir auch lieber, dann könnt ich morgens mal wieder gemütlich in ein Straßencafe in Ellwangen sitzen...
Also einfach mal jeder bis Morgen ca 9.00 ne Lieblingszeit posten, und dann richten wir uns nach der Mehrheit (als Vorschlag )
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (12. Juni 2010)

Also ich würde gern fahren wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## freeridefritz (12. Juni 2010)

13 Uhr RP! bzw. 12.30 an der Kurbelwelle (@matze)


----------



## krokerleguane (12. Juni 2010)

Hi, ok ich bin 13.00 am RP.
Grüsse berthold


----------



## boss74 (12. Juni 2010)

bin um 12.30 Uhr an der Kurbelwelle

Gruß
Matze


----------



## cimgott (12. Juni 2010)

Ich komm zum RP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (12. Juni 2010)

...ich bin noch nakich...bitte bis 13.07 am RP auf mich warten


----------



## krokerleguane (12. Juni 2010)

Hi Kinder der Sonne, (boss74, Cgott,ffritz)
das war mal wieder ne aufbauende Tour ....so nach nen Gartenradler und ner Weledawildrosenverwöhndusche fühl ich mich super.
fast 1100 hm und von 12.07 - 17.30 unterwegs.
Loch-VWZ-SS-WB-KB-Parcour
Es war zwischendurch echt sommerlich heute und ich brauchte echt noch ein Spezi am Naturfreundehaus (Danke Cimi)
Cimgott bist du noch gut heimgekommen?...ffritz noch ein paar Auas entdeckt?
Grüsse berthold


----------



## cimgott (12. Juni 2010)

Ja, war ne super Tour heute, hätte ich nicht erwartet !!

Ich hab meine Trinkblase voll gemacht um nach der gemeinsamen Tour noch einen Bogen extra zu fahren, aber bei der Hitze hat die nicht weit gereicht!!

Ja und dank abgerissener Sattelklemme hatte ich noch ein extra Training und musste um den halben BB herum und nach Hause im Wiegetritt radeln!!

Bike und Reiter sind aber wohlauf 

Ich hoffe das ist bei Fritzi auch in etwa so !!

Gruß Martin


----------



## ruhigblut (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin neu in aalen und würde gerne mal eine tour mit euch machen 2-3 std wären für mich und mein epic ok.

wäre toll wenn das mal klappen würde

gruß dennis


----------



## freeridefritz (13. Juni 2010)

Hey,

kennt einer nen guten Physiotherapeuten in AA / Umgebung ? Muss was gg. meine Rückenschmerzen unternehmen, von allein wirds irgendwie nicht besser ...


----------



## Carsten (13. Juni 2010)

ich hab jemanden, der macht trigger ostopraktik
das hat bei mir geholfen, nach 5 Jahren sinnlosen versuchen mit den üblichen Behandlungsmehtoden.
infos gerne per pm


----------



## dadsi (13. Juni 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kennt einer nen guten Physiotherapeuten in AA / Umgebung ? Muss was gg. meine Rückenschmerzen unternehmen, von allein wirds irgendwie nicht besser ...



Probiers mal damit (wir waren heute mal wieder GA1 trainieren, damit wir euch noch hinterher kommen) :






























Das hilft garantiert.
Wenn nicht, dann GA2

Sonst kannst ja mal ne PM senden. Habe mehrere steife Lendenwirbel, diverse Lähmungen und 2 Notops an der LWS hinter mir und kenne so ziemlich alles was geht und was nicht.

cu on the trailz


----------



## Carsten (13. Juni 2010)

schaut gut aus. schöne Kurven...wäre was für mich. Wo wart Ihr?

hab heute nach der Tour am VWZ noch den Pino getroffen. er hat am neuen Jump vorgelegt, da musste ich auch. Geht gut 

hier noch der Buchlink


----------



## freeridefritz (13. Juni 2010)

@carsten:  der neue jump (eher restaurierte?) am VWZ sieht heftig aus, landet man da nicht total im flat, wenn man ihn zu schnell anfährt ?

PS: woodbrigde war frei, hast wieder alles alleine aufgeräumt, oder? übrigens ein klasse trail, bin ich gestern zum ersten mal gefahren, macht echt spaß!


----------



## boss74 (13. Juni 2010)

Dennis wir posten hier des öfteren wann und wo wir losfahren. Falls du die Bezeichnung der Treffpunkte nicht verstehst einfach nachfragen!!

Gruß
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanchopancho (13. Juni 2010)

da waren wohl einige in Heubach unterwegs die Tage


----------



## Carsten (13. Juni 2010)

der Jump ist jetzt genau so hoch wie schon immer, allerdings ist der Absprung etwas definierter wie früher...runter wi..en is nun halt nimmer drin 
Man springt eher langsam mit kurzem Anlauf, dann landet man direkt vor der Rampe in der Schräge. Ansonsten gehts auch ins flat, ist ja weicher Waldboden und kein Schotter oder Teer.

Woodbridge: oben hab ich alleine geräumt, unten in der Rinne haben allerdings vor zwei Wochen noch ein paar geholfen. Da war auch am Meisten drin. Danke

@dadsi: habs mich doch gedacht wo das war, aber die schönen Kehren konnte ich doch nicht gleich zuordnen. Muss ich wohl mal wieder hin


----------



## ruhigblut (13. Juni 2010)

moin matze,
supi das mache ich

auf bald


----------



## Carsten (13. Juni 2010)

Hi Dennis,

willkommen in Aalen. 
Wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du gerne mal bei den _www.noBrakes.de_ vorbei schauen. Treffpunkt immer Dienstag 17.00 Uhr beim Bären in Ebnat


----------



## troll77 (13. Juni 2010)

kann ich mich am Wochenende auch mal dran hängen?


----------



## troll77 (13. Juni 2010)

@dadsi
hattet noch ne schöne Tour wie mann sieht.Habt mich und meine Junior oben bei den Parkplätzen überholt.


----------



## boss74 (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

geht jemand heute abend biken? so ab 18.30 Uhr?

Matze


----------



## Chucknorman (14. Juni 2010)

Wohin solls gehen?


----------



## krokerleguane (14. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich bin heut nicht dabei.
Grüsse berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss74 (14. Juni 2010)

Egal wohin. Bin um 18.30 Uhr an der Kurbelwelle in WA


----------



## Carsten (16. Juni 2010)

moin

@Christian: Du hängst echt verkramft auf dem Rad, geh mal besser schnell zum Arzt wegen Deinem Rücken, das wird von alleine nimmer
So, ich bau mir jetzt meine MytinySun Pro 900 ans Bike und geh nightriden...muß auch mal wieder sein und ich hab keine Lust bis September damit zu warten


----------



## krokerleguane (16. Juni 2010)

Hi, war gestern jemand biken?
Ich komm glaub frühestens Freitag dazu, jedoch scheint das Wetter mal wieder total herbstlich zu werden, TOLL.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (16. Juni 2010)

ja
30 km Rennrad
50 km Bike
so knapp 5 Stunden und 1500 Höhenmeter
Wetter war klasse

Wer geht mit am Freitag zum Anti WM Biken?
wann geht der Quatsch los? Ne halbe Stunde danach auf dem Viadukt


----------



## cimgott (16. Juni 2010)

Hi Carsten,

gute Idee, aber ich muss leider meinem anderen Hobby frönen !!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (16. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich muss gestehen, dass ich seit dem Gardasee und der dortigen Woche Sommertraumbiketrailfeeling hier nun echt eine Bikewetterfrustration habe. 
Ich war vorhin 1h20min laufen und das Wetter war mehr als herbstlich, TOLL.
Die nächsten Tage soll es auch noch nass werden....werdet nie Lehrer...hätt ich jetzt nen normalen Job könnt ich mir spontan zwei Tage frei nehmen und mir ein verlängertes WE am Gardasee gönnen.

Werd die nächsten Tage spontan entscheiden wann ich aufs Bike sitze, letzten Samstag war es so gesehen echt noch traumhaft
Grüße Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (16. Juni 2010)

Heyho, Freitag lass ich ordentlich oin rein, des woisch! Nix biken, WM Spaß pur! gerade: Bafana Bafana


----------



## ezkimo (17. Juni 2010)

wisst ihr eigentlich woher die vuvuzelas fantröten zum reinblasen ursprünglich herkommen? 
also ich auch nicht









aber obacht mit den dingern, man kann ja nie wissen...


----------



## Carsten (17. Juni 2010)

und war heut wer auf dem Bike?
heute morgen war der namenlose schön naß
ansonsten keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.

Geht heut wer ins Tschillers? Oder wird man da auf wieder von komischen Ballspielen im TV belästigt?
Geht jetzt morgen wer mit? Sonst bleib ich im Geschäft und genieße die Ruhe dort zum arbeiten...


----------



## cimgott (17. Juni 2010)

Ok, wird morgen nix mit dem anderen Hobby

Aber vor 16 Uhr schaff ich es nicht auf's Bike, muss ja auch schaffen!
Sollte aber nicht gerade volle Kanne regnen, hab noch die Gardasee Betty drauf, die ist im Matsch recht bescheiden und matschig ist es ja auch ohne Regen schon genügend gerade!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (18. Juni 2010)

schaun wir mal. 16.00 uhr ist reichlich spät
ich schick Dir mal ne pm mit telnummer, denn fonen wir mal


----------



## krokerleguane (18. Juni 2010)

Hi, FFritz, Cgott und Ransom, sollen wir morgen (Samstag) ein Nachtreffen zwecks Gardasse nachen?...ich könnte mit Christine ein ungarisches Hähnchengulasch mit Kartoffelbrei anbieten, so ab 18.30.
Christoph natürlich ist deine Freundin auch mit eingeladen. Wenn es nicht geht, dann gebt einfach bescheid.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (18. Juni 2010)

Bei mir wär´s morgen zeitlich ok !


----------



## cimgott (18. Juni 2010)

Hm,

das Krokersche Gulasch ist wirklich top, aber Samstag ist bei mir schlecht, sorry!! Würde Sonntag auch gehen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## freeridefritz (18. Juni 2010)

Also ich könnt Samstag! Wir könntens von mir aus aber auch noch um ne Woche verschieben, dann wär das Video auch fertig ...


----------



## krokerleguane (18. Juni 2010)

Hi, nächsten Sa/So geht es bei mir nicht, dann die Woche darauf, also in 2 Wochen?
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maiersen (18. Juni 2010)

So, jetzt wird´s kompliziert den da kann ich nicht !
Entscheidung nach dem Mehrheitsprinzip oder dann so irgendwann mal in ein paar Wochen ?!?!


----------



## Carsten (18. Juni 2010)

tja Jungs, arbeiten war heute wohl definitiv die beste Entscheidung, den Nachmittag zu gestalten


----------



## krokerleguane (18. Juni 2010)

Hi,@NoNameGardaseerider na dann in 3 Wochen, denn nächste Woche bin ich nachmittags/abends komplett "belegt". 

@Carsten, ich geh jetzt auch erstmal ne Runde Laufen!

Grüße Berthold


----------



## cimgott (18. Juni 2010)

Na da ich der einzige bin der nicht kann, hat wohl die Mehrheit für morgen entschieden!

Passt schon!

@Carsten: So hab ich's auch gemacht !

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (18. Juni 2010)

...ne,ne cimi....., das machen wir dann schon alle zusammen!
Soooo, laufen war ok, aber irgendwie fehlt was.
Vielleicht am Sonntag ne Wellness(wegen SchlammpackungimGesicht)Tour.
Grüße Berthold


----------



## cimgott (18. Juni 2010)

Sonntag wäre gut, aber bitte keinen Regen mehr bis dahin !!

Ich glaub ich zieh die Betty runter, in good old Germany ist eindeutig Muddy Mary angesagt!!


----------



## krokerleguane (19. Juni 2010)

Hi, und wie seiht es morgen aus.
Wie wär es mit einer SchlechtWetterUpHillTourOhneGefährlicheBergabTrails?
Vorschlag 10.00 Treffpunkt Oberalfingen gegenüber Mehmets-Fahradladen/Kellerhaus.
Dann könnten wir vorne schonmal Trais hochfahren und uns dann nach WAA/AA vorschaffen.

Grüsse Berthold
ps ausser es pisst wie s..


----------



## Carsten (19. Juni 2010)

ich versuch wie immer um 9.30 Uhr am Brunnen zu sein...und um 10.30 Uhr wieder oben am Loch
Was ist Regen? Und welche Trails werden durch Nässe gefährlich? Die will ich sehen


----------



## freeridefritz (19. Juni 2010)

Film isch fertig, mach mer morgen Gulasch anstatt Trails? Alles zu gefährlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (19. Juni 2010)

Hi, FFritz Gulasch geht nicht, da wir nix eingekauft haben. Wir könnten jedoch nachmittags (15.00) bei mir ein GardaseekaffeeKränzchenmitFimgucken machen und so hätten wir die BikeOption morgens noch offen.

@Carsten, nachdem ich gestern auf frischer WilgänseKacke auf der nassen Holzbrücke am Bucher Stausee beinahe tödlich ausrutschend gestürzt bin (BEIM JOGGEN!!!!!!!) find ich nass mal wieder alles gefährlich.

Grüsse berthold


----------



## cimgott (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

also Kaffeekränzchen bei Berthold ist ne gute Idee!!

Wo und ob überhaupt ich biken gehe, entscheide ich morgen mal ganz spontan. Warte mal besser nicht länger als 3min auf mich Berthold.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (20. Juni 2010)

was wollt Ihr mehr? Hier scheint die Sonne und es hat keinen Frost. +7°C iszt doch gar nicht so schlecht für Sommeranfang.
Ich hab mal die Winterklamotten aus dem Schrank geholt, dann kanns los gehen. Erst mal Futter einwerfen...bis später


----------



## cimgott (20. Juni 2010)

Überredet Carsten, ich muss nur noch schnell die Mary aufziehen!!


----------



## krokerleguane (20. Juni 2010)

Hi, wir sind erstmal vorne unterwegs, Oberalfingen 10.07 gegenüber Kellerhaus. Dann erklimmen wir erstmal den PI und dann mal weitersehen, eventuell können wir uns ja vereinigen.
0177-6426122 für unterwegs.
Grüsse berthold


----------



## techstar (20. Juni 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi, wir sind erstmal vorne unterwegs, Oberalfingen 10.07 gegenüber Kellerhaus. Dann erklimmen wir erstmal den PI und dann mal weitersehen, eventuell können wir uns ja vereinigen.
> 0177-6426122 für unterwegs.
> Grüsse berthold



hi jungens,

komm wohl nach, werds net pünktlich schaffen.
berthold, ich ruf dich an, wenn ich grob in eurer ecke bin...

tschö
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (20. Juni 2010)

war nett heute. Schön gemütlich mit viel Leute einsammeln...gut wenn man nicht fit ist 

gerade gesehen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/7653339"]Tracciolino, Lake Como | Devinci Frantik on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## krokerleguane (20. Juni 2010)

Hi ihr Biker der nasskalten Sumpfwälder,
war echt ne "AufgabelTour" . Mich hat es heut echt mal wieder angestrengt, ich glaub Joggen unter der Woche ist fürn popo, das lass ich lieber in Zukunft.
Ich bin heut um halbdrei erstmal für ne Stunde eingepennt....bevor ich dann mein Bike mit einem extraweichen Lappen gestreichelt hab
@ffritz, wo ist das Video online?

Grüße Berthold


----------



## Carsten (20. Juni 2010)

servus

andy hat mir netterweise noch sein video geschickt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEWJkpNPJFc"]YouTube- vwz jump[/nomedia]


----------



## freeridefritz (20. Juni 2010)

Hi, hab gefühlte 1000 mal probiert des Video hochzuladen, dauert ewig bei knapp 400 mb, irgendwie mag mein router nicht so lange warten und bricht irgendwann immer die Verbindung ab...werds morgen nochmal versuchen!  

Jetzt müss mer halt solange Carsten's Sprünge angucken...




krokerleguane schrieb:


> @ffritz, wo ist das Video online?


----------



## krokerleguane (21. Juni 2010)

Hi,  unser FreerideSemiAlpenTiefenmeterCross findet statt, Lippstickyeah

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## schwertrider (21. Juni 2010)

hallo,
frage an alle:
suche für meinen weg zur arbeit ein hardtail.wer hat irgentwas brauchbares rumstehen?
Zur not auch was zum ausschlachten (rahmen hätte ich).Bin 183 groß.
Muß gerade mit dem Trekking-rad von meiner Frau fahren-also HILFE !!!
vlg. klaus


----------



## cimgott (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo Klaus,

also Zeugs habe ich jede Menge, mal überlegen was noch brauchbar ist:

Reba Air SL U-Turn 85-115mm
Fast neue Deore Kurbel 3-fach schwarz mit Lager (Kassette auch vorhanden)
sehr gute Thomson 30.9mm 367mm lang gekröpft
X.0 Trigger 9-fach (Neu)
Avid Juicy 5 Scheibenbremse für vorne
Einige Laufräder (Mavic, Sun Single Track), Lenker(Bergwerk Specialized Ritchey), Sättel(Specialized), Vorbauten(Specialized) 

Keine Ahnung ob ich Dir damit helfen kann, ich denke bei Dir dürfte sich ja auch so einiges angesammelt haben. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (22. Juni 2010)

für 1000,-EUR könnt ich Dir mein Reaction anbieten... ein echtes Schnäppchen. 
So viel Schrott bekommste für so viel Geld nie wieder:

-Gabel völlig im Eimer
-Ritzel total runter
-Innenlager ganz viel Spiel
-Rahmen angerissen
-Sattel durchgesessen
-Schaltauge verbogen
-Laufräder unzentriert
-Reifen abgefahren

aber: 20000 km von mir eingefahren...


----------



## freeridefritz (22. Juni 2010)

edit


----------



## krokerleguane (22. Juni 2010)

Hi freeridefritz,

oh mann, du bist mein Filmgott

mist....... ich bekomm "Heimweh" nach Arco


Du machst die NoNames weltbekannt, Lippstick yeah!

Grüße Berthold, ich kann Donnerstag erst wieder biken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (22. Juni 2010)

....wie jetzt ...edit ??????


----------



## Chucknorman (22. Juni 2010)

Eine Vorwarnung auf den Braunenberg Trails liegen vermehrt Äste und im unteren Teil sogar Scherben. Hab dies heute bitter erfahren müssen. LG Heiko


----------



## krokerleguane (22. Juni 2010)

Hi Heiko, wo genau?, wäre wichtig, dass es nicht noch mehr Biker erwischt.
Grüsse berthold


----------



## Carsten (22. Juni 2010)

hatte heut auch nen Platten, habe aber an den Durchschlag gedacht. Muss mir den schlauch doch mal genauer ansehen


----------



## freeridefritz (22. Juni 2010)

Hi abend,

@chucknorman : Danke für den Hinweis! 

@bertholf: Die Hochladerei macht mich noch wahnsinnig, will unbedingt in HD ...ahb jetzt den Film brutal gekürzt, erstens damit s nicht langweilig wird , zweitens wegen der Dateigröße.
 Die lange FULL-HD-VERSION schauen wir natürlich dann schön auf nem Fernseher an.

Hoffe, das es heut noch klappt...


----------



## MK007 (22. Juni 2010)

Servus zusammen,

ich fahr eventuell morgen mein neues/gebrauchtes Bike (CD Prophet 2000 Swiss buy) aus. Donnerstag wird mir nicht ganz reichen. Mein Scalpel habe ich ganz gut verkauft, und prompt ein Prophet in der Schweiz (www.traildevils.ch) gefunden.
Nun tut ein bisschen Abstimmung und Einstellung Not. Aber sonst ist das Bike ein kleines "Aha Erlebnis".

Gruß

Markus


----------



## krokerleguane (22. Juni 2010)

Hi, FFritz, das Video müssen wir schon noch zusammen anschauen und "begießen". Ich fand es so schon der Hammer.

@markus, Prophet Abstimmen ist kein Problem machen wir auf der nächsten gemeinsammen Tour 
Donnerstag ist schonmal zeimlich fest bei mir 18.00 am RP

Wochenende sieht auch super aus, eventuell dann auch am Samstag 
13.30 +/- oder so?
Grüsse berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (22. Juni 2010)

so endlich : die besten Szenen fehlen jetzt zwar (Geschwäz, Hühner, etc.) aber des guck mer uns dann alles in Ruhe nochmal an ...


----------



## techstar (23. Juni 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> so endlich : die besten Szenen fehlen jetzt zwar (Geschwäz, Hühner, etc.) aber des guck mer uns dann alles in Ruhe nochmal an ...



guat gmacht fritzle!
und astreine musi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (23. Juni 2010)

Net schlecht!

Allerdings fehlt bei uns allgemein einfach noch der Flow!!

Na aber so gehen uns wenigstens die Ziele nicht aus die wir uns stecken können.

Gruß Martin


----------



## freeridefritz (23. Juni 2010)

Für uns als Hobbyfahrer ist das, denke ich, schon ok. An diversen Schlüsselstellen gibts halt nunmal keinen "Flow", da bist du froh wenn du irgendwie "rum kommst" und einer mit der Kamera draufgehalten hat. Der nächste Aspekt ist das Filmen bzw. die Filmproduktion. Man ist halt aus den ganzen Bike Movies alles schön flüssig gewohnt. Aber wie gesagt, da fahren und filmen Profis. Die investieren mächtig Zeit und Geld. Glaub mir, wir hätten keinen einzigen schönen Bike-Tag, wenn du perfekte Szenen im Kasten haben willst. Dann heisst es nämlich: "fahr die Schlüsselstelle nochmal, und nochmal und nochmal ....und nochmal"


----------



## boss74 (23. Juni 2010)

Markus,

glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Will ich am WE mal sehen.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## ruhigblut (23. Juni 2010)

hallo, 
könnt ihr mir einen guten bike shop in aalen sagen.

muss jetzt arbeiten bei dem schönen wetter 

danke und gruß


----------



## boss74 (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

es kommt immer darauf an, was du unter einem guten Shop versteht. Teile, Reparatur... .

Es gibt den Stütz in Unterkochen, Runddum in Wasseralfingen oder Mehmet in Oberalfingen, welche aber je nachdem was du brauchst gut oder  nicht so gut sind.


----------



## krokerleguane (24. Juni 2010)

Hi, also...wer geht heute abend den biken? ...ich bin wohl 18.00 am RP.
Grüße Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (24. Juni 2010)

ja ich schon, aber in Latsch im Vinschgau


----------



## freeridefritz (24. Juni 2010)

Bethold ... bin zwar (knapp) besoffen, aber ich bin dabei !


----------



## krokerleguane (24. Juni 2010)

Hi ffritz, dann trink noch nen Kaffee, bei uns (Ransom und ich) wird es 18.10 am RP.
Bis dann...und immer auf der Suche nach dem holy trail....Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (24. Juni 2010)

RESPEKT ffritz, gut durchgehalten
Hat mir heut echt extra gut gefallen, ne perfekte 4h Feierabendtour, AT-Krokodilrücken-Parcour-Verweigerer-Parcour hoch-BS-Advanced und H&S.
Advanced und H&S gingen heute super, hätte dir auch noch gefallen.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (25. Juni 2010)

War allerdings die perfekte Donnerstag-abend Tour gestern, Wetter 
spitze und die netteren Trails mal wieder gemacht endlich. 
Parcour mal von unten fand ich absolut genial !
Einziges Ärgernis ist, daß ich nun meine Gabel zum dritten Mal zu Toxo schicken kann, ist schon wieder kaputt und mir stand gestern grade mal
der halbe Federweg zur Verfügung


----------



## cimgott (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo Thomas,

frag doch mal Arzman ob Du seine Specialized E150 Doppelbrücke haben kannst, die läuft seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme!

Meine seit zwei Jahren


----------



## maiersen (25. Juni 2010)

Bevor ich mir so ein hässliches Ding an mein Rad hänge fahr ich lieber die Talas mit halbem Federweg, hab gestern festgestellt das H&S, Advanced usw auch mit 80mm problemlos gehen


----------



## ruhigblut (25. Juni 2010)

moin,
wohin soll ich gehen zum schrauben ? ( zb bremse entlüften )
wohin zum teile kaufen ?

danke dennis


----------



## krokerleguane (25. Juni 2010)

Hi, wer geht morgen biken?
Ich könnte so 13.30 - 14.00 am RP sein.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (26. Juni 2010)

Hi, momentaner Stand:
Arzmann und Prophet um 14.10 am RP.
Grüße Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (26. Juni 2010)

Servus, bin auch dabei, freu mich schon auf arzmann


----------



## MK007 (26. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich hab auch vor mit zu fahren. Bis wann kommst du am Stausee vorbei Berthold?

Markus


----------



## krokerleguane (26. Juni 2010)

Hi, wir rollen um 13.10 an den Glascontainern am Bucher Stausee vorbei 
Grüße Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (26. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen, das war ja heute eine "Tour der Leiden".
Boss74 war nicht ganz fit, mk007 bekam von Trail zu Trail immer mehr Auas, Árzmann hatte nen Monstereinbruch, ich hatte die letzten 1,5h kein Wasser mehr, Frank musste dauernd langsamer fahren als er wollte....nur Gpunkt nicht der war zufrieden

Morgen (Sonntag) start 8.45 Schwabsberg und 9.30 sind wir dann in WAA.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (26. Juni 2010)

Hoi, bin grade auch wieder in Aa angekommen - Monster Tour zu mir nach Hause (Hürben),über Tauchenweiler, Bartolomäh, Steinerne Meer/Mental, Steinheim, Gerstetten, Anhausen, Falkenstein, Hürba - dort dann Zwischenstopp mit Grillen und Pils, danach wieder zurück, allerdings "nur" den Brenzradweg entlang. Insgesamt knappe 100 km abgespult...jetzt bin ich fast zu müde um hier zu Posten. Mal sehen, vielleicht schaff ichs morgen früh auch mal....Grüße an Alle!



krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, das war ja heute eine "Tour der Leiden".
> Boss74 war nicht ganz fit, mk007 bekam von Trail zu Trail immer mehr Auas, Árzmann hatte nen Monstereinbruch, ich hatte die letzten 1,5h kein Wasser mehr, Frank musste dauernd langsamer fahren als er wollte....nur Gpunkt nicht der war zufrieden
> 
> Morgen (Sonntag) start 8.45 Schwabsberg und 9.30 sind wir dann in WAA.
> Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (27. Juni 2010)

Hi dann bis nachher um 9.30 am KWB.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (27. Juni 2010)

So, guten Morgen zusammen 

....was um 7 Uhr hier noch was posten, Berthold ? Geh halt mal früher ins Bett ...

...ich bin, Gott sei Dank, grad richtig aufgestanden, um mich (biertrinkender Weise ) aufs Fussball vorzubereiten. An Fahrradfahren ist heute nicht zu denken !

Gruß,
fritzi


----------



## krokerleguane (27. Juni 2010)

Hi, heute war ne schöne Tour, zwar mal wieder etwas länger als ich eigentlich wollte......
Gestern von 13.00-18.00 und heute von 8.45 - 13.00 unterwegs, das passt, denn ich kann erst wieder Donnerstag Abend biken.
Heute ne richtig große Gruppe 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MK007 (27. Juni 2010)

Servus Jungs, bin gestern ohne größeren Blutverlust nach Hause gekommen. Dafür mit drei Zwischenstopps zum Reifen aufpumpen. Nun zieh ich erstmal ein Fat Albert auf, und ein kürzerer Vorbau wird montiert.
Bis die Tage.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (27. Juni 2010)

eine top Tour heute, muss ich echt sagen !!!

Und am ende das erste mal den No Brain fehlerfrei einfach so runtergefahren. Bin einfach den Schwertreitern hinterher gefahren und zusammen mit einem Wasseralfinger Spezial war das kein Problem !!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (28. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen, 
YEAH......Cannondale macht mich langsam wieder glücklicher, das wird noch...sicher auch bald mit ner 36-er oder so..
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469110

Danke Cimgott für den Hinweis.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (28. Juni 2010)

he Leute, gestern nachmittag lag ich voll chillig am Pool. Da war irgend so ne Veranstaltung, bei der alle vor der Glotze hängen und grölen. Versteh ich gar nicht warum. Sa soll jedenfalls wieder so was sein. Trifft sich gut, dann werde ich biken gehen auf den verbotenen Berg. Treffpunkt ist an der Kapfenburg, würde sagen so um die Zeit wenn da einer in die Pfeife bläst...


----------



## freeridefritz (30. Juni 2010)

Hoi,
muss mich mal wieder von Eurem allgemeinen Fitness - Stand überzeugen. Speziell von den Schwabsbergern, die ja demnächst eine Beinahe-Alpenüberquerung vor haben. Meine eigenst für die WM entwickelte Trennkost-Bier-Diät während den Spielen (90 Minuten ausschließlich Bier trinken) , erst DANACH wieder Essen oder Schnaps und so, zeigt wahre Wunder. Kann ich Euch nur empfehlen. Verursacht zwar am Morgen danach immer Kopfschmerzen, aber der enorme Trainingseffekt ist nicht zu unterschätzen. 

@WM-Muffel Carsten: Müssen mal zusammen gröhlen üben, damit du da nächstes mal au a bisle mitmachen kannst...


Nee, im Ernst ... morgen biken !18 Uhr RP ? oder K 17:30 Kurbelwelle  in WA (für MAtze) ? Wann`s halt passt ...


----------



## freeridefritz (30. Juni 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> YEAH......Cannondale macht mich langsam wieder glücklicher, das wird noch...sicher auch bald mit ner 36-er oder so..
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469110
> 
> ...




yeah ...des Jekyll in BERSERKER green, wär was für mich ... nur, *8000 Euro* fürs Spitzenmodell ???


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Juni 2010)

Hi Fritz, das schöne bei Cannondale ist, dass man einen hochwertigen geilen Rahmen kauft wenn man ein CD Bike anschafft....und nicht tolle Anbauteile mit ner zentralen billigen Halterung (sprich: Rahmen) wie bei manch anderen Herstellern.
Der Rahmen macht ein Bike aus (+ als zweites Gabel und Dämpfer) der Rest ist ziemlich schnurz und meist sowieso Verschleissteil. Das Jekyll in Alu so für 2500 reicht doch, dann meine Fox 36-er rein, denn endlich ein Endurorahmen mit durchgängig 1.5 Steuerrohr und nicht das hässliche unmännliche tapered.

Donnerstag/Morgen biken, denke ja, am RP um 18.00 könnte gehen.

Grüsse berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maiersen (30. Juni 2010)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht biken, meine Talas ist mittlerweile fast 
ne Starrgabel geworden, mehr als 3 cm krieg ich die nicht mehr rein wird immer schlimmer


----------



## freeridefritz (30. Juni 2010)

uhmm, sch&%$$ Thomas ! Hast se nicht gleich eingeschickt ? Zu Toxoholics und gut ...


----------



## Carsten (30. Juni 2010)

Hier gibts noch ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende in Latsch:

http://trailtrophy.eu/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=67&lang=de

@Martin: will auch so schöne Nachtbilder machen...müssen mal nach Schloßberg


----------



## krokerleguane (1. Juli 2010)

Hi, wie wäre es nun mit Grillen am Samstag bei mir?
Wir stellen einfach mal nen Grill ab 18.00 auf ( ab 17.00 ist "Einlass" wegen den Kindern)....kommen kann jeder mit Familie, der hier irgendwie zum Thread gehört 
Achso, Selbstversorgung ich stelle nur Grill, Geschirr und Klo.
Grüsse berthold


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (1. Juli 2010)

@krokerleguane: grillen ist super idee, bin wie immer gerne dabei!!!

@maiersen: beileid. kann dir leider nicht aushelfen, mein canyon muss heute nochmal nach koblenz. mit meinem hotchili hardtail könnte ich noch dienen, aber das hat aktuell mit 80 mm nur unwesentlich mehr federweg als deine defekte fox (bei interesse pn)

@all: starte heute klassisch um 18:30 KW brunnen. vielleicht geht ja was zusammen. heute abend ist mal wieder biergarten Qnescht / jägerhaus angesagt.

beste Grüsse


----------



## cimgott (1. Juli 2010)

@Berthold

Am Samstag ist WM Spiel, wie wäre es wenn wir uns um 16 Uhr zum Spiel bei dir Treffen! Stell einfach deine 2m Plasmaglotze und Grill in den Garten und der Nachmittag ist gerettet.

Wenn Fritz dann wieder einen reinlässt müsst ihr mir eben helfen ihn in den Kofferraum zu hieven 

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (1. Juli 2010)

Hi, also dann ist es fest.
Fernsehschauen bei mir ist nicht so, ausser ihr steht auf Männerkuscheln, ....so 15 Mann auf meinem Bett bei schwülheißer Leguantropenhitze 

Selbstversorgung, grob ab 17.00 Frauen, Kinder, Nichtfußballkucker und nach dem Spiel dann das eigentliche Grillen, man kommt wann man kann/will.

@komme heute auch 18.30 zum KWB
Grüsse berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (1. Juli 2010)

Hi, gute Tour heute, bei mir lief es besser als erwartet 
@Cimgott  Respekt, erster Teil vom Brett.

Da Samstag Abend ja Grillen bei mir ist (wer kommt eigentlich?...eingeladen ist jeder), möchte ich vormittags biken, und Sonntag dafür ausfallen lassen.
Hat wer Lust Samstag 10.00 RP ?
Grüsse berthold


----------



## MK007 (1. Juli 2010)

Hi Berthold, ich klinke mich für Samstag (leider) aus:, obwohl ich schon einige Änderungen am Prophet getätigt habe. Bin am Samstag ca. 11:30Uhr mit 14 Kids am Naturfreundehaus oben, inkl. grillen und was dazu (kein Bier) gehört.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## techstar (2. Juli 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Da Samstag Abend ja Grillen bei mir ist (wer kommt eigentlich?...eingeladen ist jeder), möchte ich vormittags biken, und Sonntag dafür ausfallen lassen.
> Hat wer Lust Samstag 10.00 RP ?
> Grüsse berthold



hi berthold,

würde am SA wirklich sehr gerne zum biken und grillen kommen, bin aber mal wieder meine schwester besuchen.
aber vielen dank für die initiative und euch allen viel spaß! 

gruß
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (2. Juli 2010)

Sa 10 Uhr klingt gut !!


----------



## krokerleguane (2. Juli 2010)

Hi Cimgott, cool dann machen wir es fest, Samstag 10.00 RP.
Katja und Sonja, die zwei Mädels von der FH (Cube Stereo und und Cube Sting Bikes) kommen auch, dann sind wir schon zu viert 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (2. Juli 2010)

bei mirs eher nix. liege am See die Ruhe genießen 
mit verbotenem Berg wirds auch nix, da ist Messe neben dran :-(


----------



## Carsten (3. Juli 2010)

komme wohl doch fahren an den bucher stausee und danach zum berthold. 
bringe frau und die kids mit
bis später


----------



## krokerleguane (4. Juli 2010)

Hi, 
@FFritz + cimgott, Tour gestern war echt relaxed , schade, dass Katja und Sonja doch nicht konnten.

Gestern hat das mit dem Männerkuscheln auf meinem Bett doch noch geklappt zur 2. Halbzeit des SpanienUruguay Spiels 

Ich bin Dienstag abend wieder um 18.30 am RP.
Grüsse berthold


----------



## nochi (4. Juli 2010)

hey, freut mich das es bei euch wenigstens n paar leut für touren gibt .. klappt in crailsheim leider nicht so gut .. liegt vllt auch daran das es hier net viel interessantes an strecken gibt .. 

darf mer sich bei euch anschließen .. weis zwar net ob ich ausdauertechnisch mithalten kann, aber das lässt sich ja rausfinden.
wann wär die nächste tour, hab kein bock alles zu lesen hier .. 

greez nochi


----------



## troll77 (4. Juli 2010)

Kann ich mich am Dienstag evt. auch ran hängen?


----------



## freeridefritz (5. Juli 2010)

Klar, jeder kann kommen! Wir posten hier halt ab und an die Zeiten und Treffpunkte und das wars im Prinzip! 

Ansonsten gibts hier in der Gegend noch : 

www.nobrakes.de - Touren / Race / AM ... Leiden inklusive, etc. 

ostalbrider.com - Touren / AM/ Enduro

freeridecrew-mch.de - Touren / Enduro / Freeride


die sagen umwobenenen underground gruppierungen wie die nonames oder die schwertrider sind nur für seelisch und moralisch abgestumpfte biker zu empfehlen, die gegen exzessives schwäbisches dummgeschwalle immun sind (oder werden ...müssen) !

Wir machen sowas:


----------



## troll77 (5. Juli 2010)

RP welcher parkplatz ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (5. Juli 2010)

@troll77....hast ne PN.

@ransom, mach mal ein Bild von deinem neuen SpecialzedScott.

@all, wer fährt morgen alles am RP um 18.30 los?....bei mir ist es ca 90% suicher, hatte heut ne blöde Backenzahnbehandlung mit bohren bis auf den Nerv und Reparatur bis unters Zahnfleisch, nach Abklingen der Betäubung fühlt sich das nun noch gar nicht optimal an.

Grüsse berthold


----------



## Carsten (5. Juli 2010)

Parkplatz ist oben Ortsend Röthard
Beschilderung Besucherbergwerk folgen, dann noch ein Stück den Berg hoch:

http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.858948,10.122775&spn=0.003494,0.010568&t=h&z=17


----------



## cimgott (5. Juli 2010)

Werde da sein !


----------



## freeridefritz (5. Juli 2010)

Ich auch, 90 %,  18:30 Uhr isch immer ne gute zeit...auch wenn heute wieder länger wird (Caipi Monday)

PS: hab entweder Arzi oder SpeciRansomScott am Bucher Stausee an mir vorbeifahren sehen....waren hinten am Grillplatz


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Juli 2010)

...trainiert da einer von beiden etwa heimlich....


----------



## freeridefritz (5. Juli 2010)

also ich hab sonnen und grillen und baden mit jeweils ner tour hin und dann wieder zurück verbunden...glaub arzi trainiert verbisse, der isch so schnell an mir vorbei gezischt, dass er mich gar ned gesehen hat !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (5. Juli 2010)

Ist echt schwer zu sagen wer wer ist, da gerade alle Speci Doppelbrücken fahren


----------



## nochi (5. Juli 2010)

das video sieht doch schon mal voll nach meinem geschmack aus .. und mit dem schwäbischen dummgeschwalle komm ich voll klar .. 
nur leider is morgen bei mir schlecht .. sonst würd ich mir mal eure gruppe und tour anschaun ..


----------



## freeridefritz (6. Juli 2010)

noch was Richtung big bikes von cannondale für 2011 , ein waschechter freerider ...




hier der fred dazu : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469131


@cimgott: infos zu dieser neue "Evo" - Serie von Specialised, von der ich berichtet hab : http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3369


----------



## krokerleguane (6. Juli 2010)

...bis gleich am RP dann. (18.30)
Grüsse berthold


----------



## Carsten (6. Juli 2010)

hier noch ein Bild von meiner Tour am Wochenende:


----------



## krokerleguane (6. Juli 2010)

Hi, @Carsten, ist ja voll leicht, wenn sie dort mit roter Farbe die Ideallinie schon vorgezeichnet haben 

@Cimgott und Ransom, war ne super Explorer Tour heute 

Denke ich schaff es Donnerstag wieder zu biken.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## nochi (6. Juli 2010)

fahrt ihr donnerstags wieder? wann und wo? wenn ich zeit hab schließ ich mich mal an ..


----------



## maiersen (6. Juli 2010)

Jup, spitze Tour wars mit Euch !
Dank Arzmann konnte ich ja biken 
Explorer-Einlage war defintiv genial, Trails super fahrbar. 
Grüße auch an dieser Stelle an die zwei Biker welche wir unterhalb 
vom Dschungeltrail getroffen und nettes "Schwätzle" gehalten haben.


----------



## krokerleguane (7. Juli 2010)

Hi, bin morgen 18.30 am RP. (kann schon wer vorher, 17.30 ?, würde auch schon gehen)
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (8. Juli 2010)

Komm heute nicht zum RP, bin anderweitig mit dem Bike unterwegs. 
Evtl. am WE wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (8. Juli 2010)

....anderweitig mit dem Bike unterwegs ???????? was soll denn der Spruch...?....hast du ne Frauenradsportgruppe gefunden und willst deswegen nicht mehr mit uns fahren?....

Ich komm dann einfach um 18.30 zum KWB. 
Grüsse berthold


----------



## Carsten (8. Juli 2010)

hab ich grad von den Ostalbridern entdeckt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Y7-5GMORM"]YouTube- Ostalbtrails HD[/nomedia]


----------



## nochi (8. Juli 2010)

ja wie geil .. voll nach meinem geschmack .. 
wer weis wo die strecken sind .. wer fährt mit!?

geht am we ne tour bei euch?


----------



## krokerleguane (8. Juli 2010)

Hi Biker des heutigen Abends , 6 Stück an der Zahl 
schöne Runde, wir Schwabsberger waren von 17.45 bis 21.30 unterwegs.

Kleiner Tipp an Kai: PROTEKTOREN schützen vor Auas.

Grüsse berthold


----------



## maiersen (8. Juli 2010)

Nettes Video, die hälfte der Trails haben wir heute auch gemacht, grade frisch von der Tour zurück. Geil wars, geniales Wetter, was will man mehr !


----------



## krokerleguane (9. Juli 2010)

Hi, angesichts der zu erwartenden Tageshitze am Wochenende, macht es wohl wenig Sinn morgen Nachmittag zu biken.
Vorschlag zur Abwechslung wäre ne Sonntagsextrafrühaufsteherindermorgenkühletour.
Sonntag um 7.15 Start in Schwabsberg und 8.00 am RP. Macht wer mit?... so ab 3-4 Leuten würd es sich lohnen.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## nochi (9. Juli 2010)

wenns morgen früh wär wär ich dabei .. aber sonntag .. da denk ich net das ich fit und nüchtern bin .. 

wär morgen vormittag so start um 8 oder 9 net auch ne möglichkeit!?


----------



## krokerleguane (9. Juli 2010)

Hi, boss 74 ist am Sonntag schonmal dabei  8.15 RP

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Golem04 (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo Berthold + all
So. ~8.00 am RP. Da komm ich auch gerne mal wieder mit.
Grüße Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (10. Juli 2010)

Hi, also steht fest. Ich starte hier (Schwabsberg) um 7.15 und bin 8.12 am RP.
Bis morgen dann, Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (10. Juli 2010)

....ich glaub ich üb jetzt auch "umsetzen"

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbYsaTZM-08&feature=related"]YouTube- Freeride in Oberbayern[/nomedia]


----------



## krokerleguane (11. Juli 2010)

Hi, so ihr fünf  Biker der heutigen "Frühtour" ,
Es wurden dann doch 5 1/4 h, (7.15 - 12.30), aber es hat sich gelohnt .
Fast schon Urlaubsfeeling, bei den Bedingungen.
@Golem alles klar bei dir wieder?
@nochi, nächtes  Mal mit kürzerem Vorbau und Protektoren ?!

Grüsse berthold

ps, auch wenn sie es nie lesen werden, Dank an die Frauen, in der Turnhalle in U-kochen, die mich mit Wasser versorgt haben als meine 3l weg waren


----------



## Golem04 (11. Juli 2010)

Was für ne Hitzeschlascht!  Wieder eine klasse Tour mit den NoNames!!
Diesmal war ich auch mal Erster (zu Hause) 

Die Pedale sind bereits entsorgt und eine anständige Mahlzeit gab´s auch schon. 
@ insider: An einer Stelle hab ich ´ne klasse Schwellung . Da ist sie aber eher hinderlich statt nützlich   

@ nochi: bin schon sehr auf den film gespannt.
Dank und Grüsse
Michael


----------



## krokerleguane (11. Juli 2010)

Hi Golem, hört sich ja schon wieder alles gut an (ok bis auf die Schwellung).
Hatte mir da echt Sorgen gemacht, dachte erst, du hast dir die Schulter zerlegt als du da gelegen bist.

Kauf dir gescheite Pedale und keine solchen Fußangeln.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## nochi (11. Juli 2010)

war ne hammers tour .. hab zwar erst gedacht ich komm net so früh raus .. war aber dann schon vorm wecker wach .. 

zum mittagessen mit meinem dad hab ichs auch noch grad rechtzeitig geschafft .. der Rostbraten war mal hammers lecker .. 

protektoren für ellbogen sind schon im warenkorb .. vorbau muss ich noch schaun .. ich hätt auch meine knie-schienbein mitnehmen sollen .. selber schuld wenn mers hat und net nutzt .. 

das video überträgt grad .. und wenn ich endlich mit der ****en steuererklärung durch bin fang ich gleich das schneiden an .. hehe .. 
das beste werden glaub die outtakes .. hehe

freu mich schon aufs kommende wochenende .. da ich ja jetzt leider ne woche spät hab .. 

von mir auch noch n danke an die freundlichen wasserspenderinnen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (11. Juli 2010)

servus

konnte heut erst nachmittags los...dafür kann ich jetzt erstmals eine komplette notfoot an der 3rd Line am Steinhaufen verbuchen...und denn hab ich gleich noch 3 nofoot Abfahrten auf den restlichen 3 lines (Regular, CW1 und CW2) nachgelegt 

aber echt schön warm heute, jetzt erst mal ein kühles aus dem Kühlschrank


----------



## maiersen (11. Juli 2010)

War das ne geile Tour heute ! Bei den wetterlichen Bedingungen kommt man sich fast schon vor im Urlaub zu sein, sehr schön !

Bin froh das golem gut heim gekommen ist und nix größerer passiert ist...
Besonderes Lob diesmal an "Vorderrad-Umsetzer" Berthold am Stepstone und an Arzmann der am Woodbrigde die rechte Spitzkehre sehr souverän gemeistert hat 

Einige Trails heute mitgenommen, so lange sollte es heute eigentlich aufgrund der Temperaturen gar nicht werden, aber war zu genial und so darf es weitergehen.


----------



## krokerleguane (11. Juli 2010)

Hi, nochi sucht nen kurzen Vorbau und eventuell Laufräder....
@nochi, 
Vorbau bietet sich ein 60-er an.
Laufräder gibt es genügend Leute mit mehr Erfahrung als mich, ich fahr einfach Deemax, die halten und halten und halten, ich sag halt lieber 250g mehr und dafür nicht über die Teile nachdenken müssen.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## nochi (11. Juli 2010)

eigentlich such ich Felgen .. hab gestern eine gekillt und war heut mitm 2. satz laufräder unterwegs drum war die vordere bremse auch noch net so griffig .. die war noch net eingebremst .. weil ich mit dem laufrad sonst nur straße ins gschäft fahr .. und die fast nie benutzt wird ..


----------



## nochi (12. Juli 2010)

also Vorbau hätt ich schon mal einen .. 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Vorbau-Zubehoer/Vorbau-1-1/8-Zoll/NS-Bikes-Quark-Vorbau-2010-254mm::20429%7B51%7D2537.html

und was die felgen angeht .. ich glaub das ne FR/DH felge mit min. 32er breite und im preisbereich um die 50euro gut is egal weller hersteller .. 

was das gewicht angeht .. wie mein Nachbar(rennradfahrer) so schön gesagt hat: "wenn einer n Bike will was 2 kilo leichter is .. soll er 2 kilo abnehmen" 

nur da hab ich mich noch net entschieden .. gibt so viel auswahl ..


----------



## krokerleguane (12. Juli 2010)

Hi, wenn es morgen Abend (Dienstag) nicht nach Gewitter aussieht sind Ransom und ich wohl um 18.30 am RP.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## boss74 (12. Juli 2010)

ja nochi was amcht der Film von gestern?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## nochi (12. Juli 2010)

wird die woch nix mehr .. is net so einfach, da muss mer so viel müll rausschneiden  .. is ja fast 1.5 stunden rohmaterial .. 
und so viel film geschnitten hab ich noch net ..

aso ... hat jemand ne ahnung ob und wie ich mein Steuerrohr von 1 1/8 auf tapered oder 1.5 umbauen kann .. dann is es einfacher gebrauchte gabeln zu finden ..


----------



## boss74 (13. Juli 2010)

Falls es nicht gewittert bin ich um 18.30 Uhr am RP.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. Juli 2010)

hey jungs, man sieht sich heute - wenns wetter passt. 

@berthold: kannst du 210er scheibe mitbringen?

gruss micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (13. Juli 2010)

Hi, machen wir dann alle 18.30 am RP...ja? ...wenn keine Rückmeldung dann am RP.
@micha, ich bring die Scheibe mit.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## boss74 (13. Juli 2010)

kann heute leider doch nicht biken. Habe um 17.00 Uhr eine Besprechung reingedrückt bekommen.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## maiersen (13. Juli 2010)

Bei mir geht´s soweit klar, 18.30 am RP. 
@ Berthold : Ich starte um 17.40 uhr in Schwabsberg


----------



## krokerleguane (13. Juli 2010)

....bin 17.39 bei dir.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MK007 (13. Juli 2010)

Wer fährt morgen?


Markus


----------



## Carsten (13. Juli 2010)

aso ... hat jemand ne ahnung ob und wie ich mein Steuerrohr von 1 1/8 auf tapered oder 1.5 umbauen kann .. dann is es einfacher gebrauchte gabeln zu finden .. 

dat geht nicht...ist ja alles größer. Quasi Loch zu klein, wenn Du weißt was ich meine


----------



## nochi (13. Juli 2010)

jap, ok allet klar. hab nur dacht das mer vllt die hülse in der das lenkkopflager drin is raus machen kann, andere hülse rein, und anderen steuersatz rein. 

dann muss ich doch weiter suchen.


----------



## krokerleguane (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 
@nocchi, schau einfach bei Cube nach, was du für ein Steuerrohr hast. Manche Cube Bikes, haben glaub ein 1.5 Steuerrohr und dann halt nen Reduziersteuersatz drin, den müsstest du (wenn dem so ist) einfach gegen nen tapered oder 1.5 Steuersatz tauschen.

@all, wer fährt morgen, ...wenn des Wetter gut ist (kein Gewitter), dann teste ich mal um 18.30 am RP meinen neuen Downhill GG BIG BETTY.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MK007 (14. Juli 2010)

Könnte morgen zeitlich passen. Fahr dann ab Stausee mit.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (15. Juli 2010)

Hi, muss für heute Absagen (TOLL), komm gerade erst aus der Schule und hab noch nen riesen Berg zum Schreiben/Abarbeiten, was bis morgen fertig sein muss, typisch letzte Schulwochen 

@hat morgen (freitag) oder Samstag wer Bock?
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## troll77 (15. Juli 2010)

Samstag wär ich dabei.Morgen schlecht muss Aufrichten und Dachdecken.
Mfg
troll77


----------



## MK007 (15. Juli 2010)

Hi, morgen wäre ok. Uhrzeit könnte man kurzfristig ausmachen.

Gruss
Markus


----------



## nochi (15. Juli 2010)

morgen und samstag wär ok .. zur not zeit per sms mailen .. dann entscheid ich kurzfristig .. 

samstag kann ich frühestens um 14 uhr am RP sein, hab bis min. 13 uhr schule

@krokerleguane .. laut cube hab ich nen FSA Orbit 1.5 steuersatz drin .. aber wenn ich n messschieber an das rohr halt komm ich auf 1 1/8" also entweder meinen die net den außendurchmesser vom steuerrohr oder die können selbst net messen .. aber ich wart jetzt erstmal n sonntag abend bis 20 uhr ab ..


----------



## maiersen (16. Juli 2010)

Berthold und ich sind heute um 18.30 Uhr am RP, vermutlich etwas größere Runde da morgen kein biken angesagt ist.  

@markus : kannst dich dann ja ab Stausee einklinken, sind gegen 17.45 uhr dort.


----------



## MK007 (16. Juli 2010)

Bin dann am Stausee. Bis später

Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (16. Juli 2010)

Hi, geht klar bis gleich.

Sonst wer am RP?,..... heute kommt Sonja und Katja nicht, jedoch hat sich Michelle und Chantall angekündigt, die zwei Bikerinnen von der TabeldanceAkademie
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Chucknorman (16. Juli 2010)

Hey da ich nach Wochenlanger Schufterei nun das nötige Kleingeld zusammen hab, mir ein fähiges Enduro Bike zu kaufen, wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob man sich euch regelmäßig anschließen könnte. Ich komme aus Röhlingen und fahr auch des öfteren in eurem Revier. Fahrtechnisch bin ich nicht gerade der profi aber auch nicht der Blender, ich schätzte mich so dazwischen ein. Naja werde eh frühestens nächste Woche Zeit haben, da ich davor mit dem Komplettaufbau meines ersten Rades sicherlich nicht fertig sein werde. 
Achja ich bin 17 Jahre alt, ich hoffe dass dies euch nicht stört.
LG Heiko


----------



## troll77 (16. Juli 2010)

Ist dann Sonntag biken?


----------



## boss74 (16. Juli 2010)

Würde morgen mittag fahren.

Jemand Lust?

Wie sieht es Sonntag aus?

Wieder 8.15 Uhr am RP?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## nochi (16. Juli 2010)

sers boss .. wann wär bei dir morgen mittag .. wie gesagt .. vor 14 uhr gehts bei mir net .. ich schick dir mal meine handynr. pn. 

sonntag morgen wär doch wieder ne überlegung wert .. war geil letzte woche ..


----------



## krokerleguane (16. Juli 2010)

Hi´Biker der heutigen Tour,
ich sag nur secret Spot THE TRAP (gesprochen D TRÄPP) :
Erstbezwinger nach genauester Instruktion von RR (Ransom Rider) :SchwertriderAA 

Die NoNames RR und PR (Ransom Rider und Prophet Rider )
fahren Sonntag wieder um 7.15 in Schwabsberg los und sind 8.15 am RP.

@all News, mitfahren kann jeder um zu schauen, ob`s passt. 
Wichtig ist das Verhalten auf dem Trail, z.B. Hinterradschowbremser können gleich wieder gehen.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## nochi (16. Juli 2010)

eh, da fühl ich mich jetzt irgendwie angesprochen mit dem hinterradschowbremser .. tut mir leid das die vordere scheibe noch net so packt wie se soll .. wie gesagt nur der aushilfslaufradsatz .. 

boss .. wie schauts jetzt morgen mittag aus .. 14.30 oder 15 uhr am rp?
14 uhr wird mir wahrscheinlich nen tick zu knapp ..


----------



## troll77 (16. Juli 2010)

7.15 Parplatz Bucher Stausee passt das?


----------



## boss74 (16. Juli 2010)

ich kann noch nicht sagen wann ich morgen genau fahre.
Muss noch einiges erledigen.

Weiss das erst gegen Mittag


----------



## krokerleguane (16. Juli 2010)

Hi
@nochi, ist ein Unterschied, ob man es zwecks Show macht, oder ob man erst mal lernen muss seiner vorderen Bremse genügend Vertrauen zu schenken, hat bei mir viele Jahre gedauert, also mach dir keinen Kopf, ich meinte mehr so Wandererfamileneerschreckendetrailraserdiemeterlangebremsspurenlegen.

@troll, am Sonntag einfach ab 7.18 an den Altglaskontainern am Parkplatz vom Bucher Stausee stehen.
Grüsse berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (17. Juli 2010)

ich hab genug vertrauen in die bremse .. nur die scheibe vom 2. satz is noch net eingebremst und hat net volle bremskraft .. 
und hab nach n paar stürzen nicht vollstes vertrauen in die haftung des vorderreifens .. 

denk ich bin sonntag morgen bei .. und wenn sich der boss meldet wär ich morgen auch bei .. vor allem weils heut pisst .. endlich wieder schlamm ... wenn nicht muss ich doch mal hier die matschlöcher ausfahren ..


----------



## nochi (17. Juli 2010)

schau mich grad nach ner neuen gabel um weil mir das u-turn geschraube aufn zeiger geht. welche haltet ihr für besser? wer hat schon erfahrungswerte?

Fox Talas 36 RC2
160/130/100

Rock Shox Lyrik 2 step air
160/115

beide schnell absenkbar, von den einstellmöglichkeiten haben se auch relativ gleiche.

mir gehts hauptsächlich darum das das ding funktioniert und net mehr im service is wie aufm trail. 
die kostenfrage is klar, die fox is teurer, da bekomm ich ne neue lyrik für den preis von ner gebrauchten talas.


----------



## krokerleguane (17. Juli 2010)

Hi, morgen wie gehabt, auch wenn es nicht so warm ist. 7.15 Schwabsberg, 8.15 RP.

@nochi, max zugelassene Einbauhöhe beachten.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Chucknorman (17. Juli 2010)

@nochi 
Ne 160er Gabel an einem Stereo, hmm weis nicht ob das so sinnvoll wäre, da du dadurch eventuell die Geometrie versaust und eventuell deinen schönen Rahmen. Wenn du keine Absenkung brauchst, könntest meine 2010er Rock Shox Revelation mit 150mm FW haben. lg Heiko


----------



## nochi (17. Juli 2010)

das is ja das was ich brauch .. ich will ne absenkung ohne geschraube .. nur nen hebel einmal drehn .. 
falls sich das merklich auf die geometrie auswirkt knall ich hinten einfach den 200/57 dämpfer rein .. der passt rein, würd sogar n längerer rein passen .. dann is hinten 20mm höher und hat ca 15 mm mehr federweg ..


----------



## Chucknorman (17. Juli 2010)

Dadurch kommt jedoch das Tretlager höher und das Bike wirkt stelzig. Bevor du jetzt unmengen an Geld in Dämpfer, Buchse,... steckst würd ich mir lieber einen neuen Rahmen zulegen. Hab mir jetzt erst einen Cube Fritzz Rahmen für 575 mit Dämpfer bestellt. Die meisten Teile vom Stereo sollten eh passen.


----------



## krokerleguane (17. Juli 2010)

Hi, kleine Planänderung für morgen:
Ich bin um 8.00 am KWB und fahr mit den Schwertreitern ne längere Tour.

@boss74 wie siehts aus.

@all Infos per PN.

Grüsse berthold


----------



## Carsten (18. Juli 2010)

seid ihr wahnsinnig? 8.00 Uhr?


----------



## Carsten (18. Juli 2010)

tja...da war ich wohl zu spät...war jedenfalls ziemlich einsam um halb 10 am kwb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (18. Juli 2010)

...so sich des halt mit den alten Männern, die können nemme so lang schlafen...


----------



## krokerleguane (18. Juli 2010)

....die alten Männer aus Schwabsberg haben heut ca 90+km und ca 1300+hm gemacht....von 7.15 - 14.45.... also 7 1/2 h unterwegs.

Ich werd noch Downhillfreak nachdem ich heute zu ersten Mal die Downhillstrecke in Heubach fahren durfte 
Danke nochmal an die Schwertreiter fürs guiden.

@troll, du hättest noch 2 Minuten weiter fahren sollen, dann waren wir an der Strecke
@boss74 kauf dir gescheite Laufräder
@klaus, Respekt mit der Steinzeittechnik 
@nochi + Kumpel tapfer 

Grüsse PR


----------



## nochi (18. Juli 2010)

danke berthold .. mein kumpel heist übrigends stephan .. oder einfach lichti.

war ganz gute tour heut .. aber für mein geschmack doch n bissel zu viele km und zu viel berghoch .. im vergleich zum trail oder bergabfahren .. aber die downhill hatte es schon gut in sich .. 
und schon hat sichs gelohnt das ich die protectoren gekauft hab .. 

wann fahrt ihr die woche so? .. aber eher so kurzere touren vllt. wie letzten sonntag morgen .. die war schöner, immer guter ausgleich zwischen bergauf/schotterpiste und trail. 

mfg nochi ..


----------



## krokerleguane (18. Juli 2010)

Hi, der Hase hieß wirklich Cäsar und der Typ Arno 

...wie jetzt nochi, noch kürzere Touren als heute 

Meine Woche ist dicht, ich kann erst wieder am Freitag oder Samstag  biken. (nächsten Sonntag geht bei mir auch nicht)

...coole Aktion heut: " Da kommt ne knifflige Kurve!".......Gpunkt fährt einfach, NoName Ransom fährt einfach mit Hinterradversetzen, NoName Prophet mit Vorderradversetzen..... 

Grüsse PR (ProphetRider)


----------



## troll77 (18. Juli 2010)

Kondition ging gar nichts mehr.War trotzdem cool
Mfg
Beni


----------



## nochi (19. Juli 2010)

wie schauts n mit den anderen NONAMES aus .. die woche ne tour geplant ... wenns auch nur bissel was kürzeres is .. n paar steigungen .. n paar trails runter!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (20. Juli 2010)

Morgen jemand an der Kurbelwelle oder RP ?


----------



## zdeneker (20. Juli 2010)

Morgen früh, so ab 9, vielleicht halb 10. Nachmittags muss ich arbeiten...


----------



## nochi (20. Juli 2010)

wie wärs mit donnerstag oder freitag ab 17uhr!?


----------



## freeridefritz (20. Juli 2010)

@zdenek: 
Hi, morgen früh um 9 passt! Unter der Woche bin ich Frühaufsteher...
Treffpunkt dann in AA-City? Oder kommt sonst noch wer?


----------



## zdeneker (20. Juli 2010)

9:15 am Bahnhof, falls noch wer lust und Zeit hat...


----------



## freeridefritz (23. Juli 2010)

Hi @ll,

starte heute  Abendu ne BB alternativ Tour. 

Start: AA-Zentrum - Bäumle - VoMaberg - RStein - AA

Noch wer da ?

Schwabsberg am WE wieder vertreten ?


----------



## nochi (23. Juli 2010)

kannst das mal für leien verständlich ausdrücken? 

wann startest .. vllt wär ich dabei ..


----------



## krokerleguane (23. Juli 2010)

Hi, 
NoNameProphetRider Schwabsberg eher nicht.
Spontan eventuell am Sonntag erst ab 16.00, aber das ist auch noch unsicher.
Eher dann Montag oder Dienstag abends.
Grüße PR


----------



## schwertrider (23. Juli 2010)

habe vor morgen um 1330 am kwb zu sein-endlich wieder fully fahren!
vlg.


----------



## nochi (24. Juli 2010)

ne stunde später könnt ich mitfahren .. falls es net so ne runde wird wie letzten sonntag morgen .. das war mir doch nen tick zu viel. 

was hast so für ne tour vor. n bissel kürzer und mit mehr trails fänd ich interessanter .. 

mfg nochi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opalmantra (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo jungs , könnt ihr mir helfen einige gute touren bei garmisch und mittennwald zu finden , so im 4 stunden bereich bis s3 
gruss opalmantra


----------



## Carsten (24. Juli 2010)

ja, hier


----------



## freeridefritz (24. Juli 2010)

opalmantra schrieb:


> Hallo jungs , könnt ihr mir helfen einige gute touren bei garmisch und mittennwald zu finden , so im 4 stunden bereich bis s3
> gruss opalmantra





Die Gegend wird für mich auch bald interessant, halt uns auf dem Laufenden, wie `s dort aktuell aussieht ... 

Wann soll die Tour steigen ?


----------



## Carsten (24. Juli 2010)

mal ne andere Frage:

wenn ich an ne Talas 36 eine code mit 203er Scheibe darn schrauben will, brauch ich nen Adapter und wenn welchen? Finde bei FOX und SRAM absolut nix brauchbares :-(


----------



## krokerleguane (24. Juli 2010)

Hi, gibt es da doch sicher nen normalen PM6" für 203mm Adapter oder?...ansonsten kauf dir ne Gustav (mit 13-er Adapter) das passt 

http://www.preisroboter.de/ergebnis4397873.html
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## nochi (24. Juli 2010)

wie schauts jetzt heut aus? seid ihr schon aufm weg zum kwb .. hatt grad erst technikerschule aus ..


----------



## schwertrider (24. Juli 2010)

mir ists zu nass.Fahr erst morgen wieder.


----------



## nochi (24. Juli 2010)

ok, bin heut auch irgendwie net fit. wann morgen und was für ne tour is geplant? dann kann ich entscheiden ob ich mitfahr oder net ..

wie wärs wenn wir mal zusammen ne art "fahrtechnik ausfahrt" machen würden .. die dies schon bissel mehr drauf haben bringen den anderen paar techniken bei, denk da am ehesten grad an umsetzen und wie mer steile stellen oder so meistert ..


----------



## freeridefritz (24. Juli 2010)

So gestern und heute wars a bissle recht nass - konnte mir heute nach der Tour das Wasser aus den Schuhen kippen. Da 13.30 an der KWelle nix los war zur solo Tour gestartet. Sowohl gestern als auch heute hat dann jedesmal, nachdem ich ca. 1,5 Minuten aufm bike saß, der Dauerregen eingesetzt. Aus Trotz heute dann doch 2h am BB rumgegurkt (im Wald merkt man den Regen ja FAST nicht). Heut Abend erstmal oin neilassa, morgen sind die Trails dann wieder für alle Schönwetterbiker freigegeben, hehe ;-)  *duck und weg"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arzmann (24. Juli 2010)

Heut Abend oin neilassa,wo den.


----------



## freeridefritz (24. Juli 2010)

@nochi:

Der Einzige, der in Aalen (bzw. am Gardasee) nützliche Lehrstunden gibt, ist Prophet-Rider a.k.a. "der Pauker". Allerdings erwartet er als Gegenleistung insgeheim unmoralische Angebote hinter vorgehaltener Hand 



cimgott schrieb:


> Was ist hier Falsch ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krokerleguane (24. Juli 2010)

Hi,
...je öfters ich mir die Bilder anseh, desto eher bin ich davon überzeugt, dass ich nen perfekten Fahrtechniklehrer abgeb, .....den theoretisch weiß ich alles , ...typisch Lehrer halt.

Ich hab gerade meinen RainKingDownhill aufgezogen, ich denk das bleibt ne Weile nass.
Grüse PR

ps.: was macht cimgott, gibts dich noch?


----------



## freeridefritz (24. Juli 2010)

...cimi fährt glaub die woche ne transalp


----------



## Carsten (24. Juli 2010)

fahrtechnik können wir gerne mal machen..auch ohne Gegenleistung.
Bin morgen um 9.30 Uhr wie immer am KWB

hoffe die 10 km Stadtlauf haben morgen keine Spätfolgen


----------



## nochi (24. Juli 2010)

ok jungs .. wie schauts morgen aus? uhrzeit?

umsetzen hab ich heut bissel geübt, rechtsrum geht auf der straße schon mal ganz gut .. links rum noch net .. im gelände is wieder bissel anderst ..

@ carsten, google mal nach dem adapter .. hab für meine formula ne pdf mit allen ausführungen für alle möglichen federgabeln gefunden ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (24. Juli 2010)

scho gfunda und gordert 

wie gesagt 9.30 uhr


----------



## cimgott (24. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,

bin eigentlich seit Mittwoch Abend schon wieder zurück, Donnerstag Abend hat mich dann Andi gleich wieder auf's Rad gedrängt. Deshalb war ich jetzt mal ein wenig still, damit keiner auf die Idee kommt mich zum Biken zu überreden 

War ein genialer kurz AlpX mit Flo aus Kempten !!

Hier mal kurz die Ettappenübersicht:
1. Tag:
Mit dem Zug nach Füssen, und dort an den Königsschlössern und 1000 Japanern vorbei in Richtung Fernpass. Ein paar leichte flowige Trails und nach dem Fernpass dann ein ewiges auf und ab auf dem Radweg. Eigentlich wollten wir an dem Tag mindestens bis Ötz aber das war etwas optimistisch, haben dann in Imst übernachtet.

2. Tag 
Ab durchs Ötztal. Eigentlich keine Trails an dem Tag aber unser GPS Track hatte ein paar Landschaftlich sehr schöne Schlenker.
Abends sind wir dann in Hochsölden (2090m) im Alpenhotel Enzian eingetrudelt und wurden sehr nett empfangen "Ich dachte mir schon aufgrund der späten Ankunft, dass die Herrschaften wohl mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs sind"   Dann sind wir erst mal ab ins herrliche großzügige Schwimmbad und sind ne halbe Stunde geschwommen! Flo wollte dann zum Essen so mussten wir die zwei verschiedenen Saunen, das Dampfbad und die Solegrotte leider ausfallen lassen.
Das Abendessen war genial!

3.Tag 
Im Radio hörten wir beim Frühstück einen üblen Wetterbericht, Starkregen, Hagel und Gewitter ab dem Nachmittag in ganz Österreich! Oh oh, naja auf gings auf der Straße zum Rettenbachferner unserem ersten Gletscher und durch den Tunnel zum Tiefenbachferner oder was von diesem Gletscher noch übrig ist, und über den Gletschertrail Richtung Vent runter! Der Gletschertrail ist recht Spaßig. Richtig Spaß haben dann die recht langen Abschneider ab dem Schotterweg gemacht, ganz enge Serpentinen an denen das Umsetzen richtig gut geklappt hat.

Unten in Vent (1900m) haben uns dann ein paar Regentropfen begrüßt, waren aber nicht der Rede Wert. Das Wetter sah zwar nicht gut, aber auch nicht richtig übel aus, so haben wir uns vorgenommen möglichst schnell die Martin Busch Hütte zu erreichen. Dort angekommen war das Wetter immer noch nicht richtig schlecht und der Hüttenwirt meinte es könnte noch 1-2h halten (Zitat:"Aus Zucker seit'z ja nicht") und so hab ich Flo angestachelt bis zur Similaunhütte noch hochzurennen an dem Nachmittag. Anfangs war es noch etwas fahrbar, dann hieß es eine Stunde tragen/schieben. Oben auf 3019m war es dann schon ungemütlicher und natürlich gab es weder ein Vordach noch einen Schuppen für unsere geliebten Bikes, so wurden die dann im nächtlichen Hagel wieder blitzsauber !!  

4.Tag
Nach dem garnicht so schlechten Frühstück (früher musste das Frühstück wohl so richtig italienisch gewesen sein) war aufgrund der 1-2cm Hagelschicht die als unfahrbar geltende Abfahrt wirklich unfahrbar. Als es nach ein paar HM wieder ging machte ich dann einen wohl recht spektakulären Freefall, welcher aber Aufgrund der Protektoren nur ein paar blaue Flecke und ein paar tiefe Kratzer am Lenker, Bremshebeln und Felgen zur Folge hatte.
Der Rest war dann bis zum Vernagt-Stausee (1690m) wieder fahrbar. 
Dann ging es auf Waalwegen durch das schöne Schnalstal, durch Messners Burg hindurch und weiter auf Waalwegen ins Tal (~600m).

Tja und dann war der Mittag schon durch und der Tarscher Pass vor uns. Da der Pass eigentlich ne gute Tagesetappe ist, waren wir am überlegen den Tag schon gut sein zu lassen. Aber dann ließ uns die Wirtin beim Mittag wissen, dass wir auch auf der Tarscher Alm übernachten können "Na klar könnt ihr das! Sagt'z an Gruß von der Ingrid" 

Alles klar, 1400Hm waren als Verdauungsspaziergang eigentlich ganz ok und auf ging's in der Hitze. Oben angekommen auf 1900m um 17 Uhr freuten wir uns über den anstrengenden Tag!!! Ja bis es hieß, dass alle Zimmer belegt sind  (Danke Ingrid)

Tja und dann war der Rucksack auch schon wieder auf dem Rücken und es war schieben und tragen angesagt, rauf auf 2517m! Dafür gab es dann aber in wunderbarem noch sehr hellem Abendlicht eine absolut geniale Freeride abfahrt ( gute -700HM !!) 
Bestaunt wurden wir von einer lustigen Gruppe bestehend aus Mutter und Tochter samt Freund der Tochter und dessen Kumpel, welche leider alles geschoben haben. 
Unten angekommen zeigte sich dann, dass ein Fat Albert eben doch nicht freeridetauglich ist, dessen Karkasse hatte es an einer Stelle gut beschädigt und dank eingetrockneter Milch hatte ich einen astreinen Schleicher. Allerdings hatte die Big Betty vorne auch ein paar Federn lassen müssen 
Nachdem die Mutter mit ihrer Horde uns dann wieder eingeholt hatte, und wir gemeinsam noch zum Abendessen eingekehrt waren, war es 20 Uhr schon durch und mit Unterkünften sah es überall ziemlich mau aus. Aufgenommen hat uns dann der urige Gasthof in St. Niklaus. Gentleman like haben wir die letzten vier Betten den Frauen und Kindern überlassen und das Lager unter dem Dach mit den Fledermäusen bezogen!!!

Der Tag wird uns in ewiger Erinnerung bleiben, da bin ich mir sicher!!

5.Tag
Ab ging es über das Rabbijoch und Nachmittags mit Blick hoch zur Brenta nach Madonna.

6.Tag 
Da der 5. und 6. Tag eigentlich nur grob geplant waren und Flo langsam nicht mehr sitzen konnte sind wir dann einfach dem GPS über den immer wieder sehr sehenswerten Bärenpass gefolgt. Oben angekommen zeigte die Karte ein paar Pfade (341 und 333) welche sich als sehr spaßige Trails herausstellten (2009 hatten Andi, Commander El und ich alles auf Schotter vernichtet).

Ein zufälliges Highlight war dann noch die alte schon fast zugewachsene Straße (es gibt nun zwei Tunnels) zwischen Villa Banale und Motte auf dem Weg runter nach Sarche.

Tja und dann ging es ab durch die brütend heiße Marocche ab zum See !!

Ich muss sagen ein gelungener Alpx mit einigen Freeride Abfahrten, hat richtig Spaß gemacht! Mein Dank geht an Flo, alleine hätte ich mich wohl nicht aufgerafft und in den Alpen sollte man auch nicht alleine unterwegs sein!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## cimgott (24. Juli 2010)

@Carsten

Adapter hätte ich einige rumliegen, Originalverpackt !!

Gruß Martin


----------



## freeridefritz (25. Juli 2010)

Cooler Bericht Martin, habt ihr von der bike transalp nichts mitbekommen?


----------



## nochi (25. Juli 2010)

habs heut voll verplant .. gestern die uhrzeit nimmer gesehen .. und gedacht das heut keine frührunde wird. so n kack, hätt voll bock drauf gehabt ..


----------



## krokerleguane (25. Juli 2010)

Hi,
bin voraussichtlich Dienstag 18.30 am RP.

@cimgott, TOLL jetzt hab ich voll Bock auf ne Alpenüberquerung....konntest du nicht schreiben, dass es voll übel war, oder so ...

Wenn ich das so lese könnte ich mir fast vorstellen mit dir das mal zu machen,.....aber auch nur fast ...oder vielleicht, na ja, muss noch darüber nachdenken, ob ich mein Leben in deine Hand geben möchte 

Freut mich, dass es gut geklappt hat.
Ich freu mich jetzt auf unseren FreerideShortAlpenX Donnerstag in ner Woche 
Grüsse PR


----------



## cimgott (25. Juli 2010)

@freeridefritz
Von denen haben wir eigentlich so gut wie nichts mitbekommen, die haben wir auch garnicht bedacht. Die sind ja auch von Füssen nach Imst auf der ersten Etappe, aber einige Tage nach uns. Das war auch gut so, denn unsere Wirtin meinte, dass an dem Tag in Imst keine Übernachtung mehr möglich gewesen wäre.

Die Beschilderung scheint auch erst kurz vorher aufgehängt zu werden. Letztes Jahr sind wir ja einen Tag vor denen den Berg rauf, da war alles ausgeschildert. Keine Ahnung wo die lang sind !!

@krokerleguane
Tja muss dich leider enttäuschen, war superklasse und immer feinstes Wetter, sogar das Unwetter am 4.Tag hat gewartet bis wir Abends auf der Hütte waren und war morgends wieder verzogen!!

@Schwertrider
war ne gute Tour heute, bin grad so hinterhergekommen !!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (25. Juli 2010)

Hi,
ich glaub ich bin auf Entzug
Das Biken mit euch allen fehlt mir ja richtig....oh Gott ich werd emotional 
RansomRider hast ne Rottalrunde gemacht heute?, hab dich noch kurz mit deinem hautengen sexy Funktionsunterhemd bei mir vorbeiradeln sehen.
@cimgott bin nun wieder dabei, dann brems ich das Tempo wieder, ...oder wir brauchen einen Pausenfahrer, ...also einen der so langsam ist, dass er uns immer Pausen verschafft , schätze da brauchen wir aber jedesmal nen neuen, denn das macht man nicht zweimal mit ,...oder noch besser, ....Wo ist die Bikerin, die sich mit uns mittraut?, wir versprechen, wir werden immer hinter dir fahren und auch nur auf deinen .......Hinterreifen schauen, ....dadurch würde das Tempo auch gedrosselt 

Grüsse PR


----------



## troll77 (26. Juli 2010)

ok das mit den Pausen könnte ich wieder übernehmen.
Hat gestern mit meinen Kids auch super geklappt
MfG
troll


----------



## krokerleguane (26. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen, SUPER Dauerregen!!!!...meine Motivation morgen aufs Bike zu sitzen sinkt gegen Null.
TOLL.

Grüsse PR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (27. Juli 2010)

dito


----------



## nochi (27. Juli 2010)

hier hat doch n paar seiten vorher einer geschrieben das er Bremsadapter daheim rumliegen hat.

ich brauch einen für die talas 36 (pm6) auf ne 203er bremsscheibe.
hab ne formula oro bremse, wobei ich glaub das die alle gleich sind von der aufnahme her.


----------



## freeridefritz (27. Juli 2010)

Ich stürz mich heut Abend in die Fluten ...


----------



## Carsten (27. Juli 2010)

das teil von martin hab ich jetzt, hab aber parallel eines bestellt...also wohl übermorgen einen adapter übrig. kannst denn haben


----------



## freeridefritz (27. Juli 2010)

falls jemand dazu kommt, bin um halb am KWB , um ganz am RP ...cu on the trails!


----------



## wildermarkus (27. Juli 2010)

@ Carsten

Hast dir ein MK8 geholt?

Oder nur ne neue Gabel ins alte Rad?


----------



## nochi (27. Juli 2010)

@ carsten, vllt brauch ich n doch nimmer .. hab den von dem ich die gabel kauf angeschrieben .. der hat vllt noch einen rumliegen. ich wart mal was der schreibt und meld mich dann nochmal...


----------



## krokerleguane (28. Juli 2010)

....13.58 Uhr ....es regnet in Strömen......
...ich hab mir aus Frust ein neues RC-Car gekauft, welches ich seit gestern zusammenbaue.......eigentlich ein viel besseres Hobby.....


----------



## cimgott (28. Juli 2010)

Und morgen säuft das Teil in einer Pfütze ab und was schreibst Du dann ???



Edit:
Ich weis ich bin gemein, aber jeder Mensch wurde mit einer bestimmten Mission auf diese Welt geschickt !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (29. Juli 2010)

.....endlich, der langersehnte Regen ...............


...das schöne am Modellbau ist, dass das Bauen/Basteln meist die Hauptsache ist.

....ich komm grad pitschnass von einer Beerdigung

Am Samstag will ich was Größeres machen, auch schon morgens um 8 hier los oder so.....

Grüsse PR


----------



## Carsten (29. Juli 2010)

hab da grad ne Pressemeldeung bekommen:

_CRAFT / GARMIN RADSPORT-SPONSORING
GUIDO KUNZE WILL BIKE TRANSALP-STRECKE AM STÜCK FAHREN
GUINESS-GUIDO AUF NONSTOP-TRANSALP
Extremsportler Guido Kunze startet am 6. August 2010 ein neues Nonstop-
Projekt: Der Thüringer mit Guiness Buch der Rekorde-Eintrag will die Original-
Strecke der diesjährigen Craft Bike Transalp an einem Stück fahren: In nicht
einmal drei Tagen von Füssen nach Riva, 19.685 Höhenmeter und knapp 600
Kilometer! Begleitet wird Kunze dabei von einem Reporter-Team des MDR sowie
Fahrern vom Team CRAFT and Friends. Der Nonstop Akt wird mit GPS-Bike
Computern von Garmin dokumentiert. Zum Glück undokumentiert blieb ein
Trainingsunfall, der dem sympathischen Thüringer empfindliche 12 Stiche
bescherte: Nach einem Hodensackriss musste Guido erst einmal eigenhändig alles
wieder zurück an Ort und Stelle verfrachten. Trotz Schmerzen will Kunze das
Projekt jetzt angehen.
Eigentlich ist Guido Kunze Hobbysportler. Doch der 44-jährige betreibt seine Hobbys
auf etwas andere Art und Weise: So führt ihn das Guiness Buch der Rekorde für
seine Nonstop-Raddurchquerung von Australien. Der CRAFT and Friends-Fahrer
erklärt sein Transalp-Vorhaben: Ich werde so lange Biken, bis die Augen zufallen.
Dann gönne ich mir eine kurze Schlafpause, zwischen zehn Minuten und einer
Stunde  nicht länger  und weiter gehts. Trainiert wurde Kunze für sein Projekt
unter anderem von einem weiteren wuiden Guido, dem Allgäuer 4Cross-Profi Guido
Tschugg. Die Erinnerungen an die finale Trainingsphase sind für den Thüringer Guido
allerdings sehr schmerzhaft: Er zog sich einen Hodensackriss zu, der mit 12 Stichen
genäht werden musste. Jetzt ist alles wieder am richtigen Platz, wenn auch bunt
verfärbt. Ein wenig wie an Ostern._

Also aufpassen Jungs beim Training


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Juli 2010)

Hi, 
fährt jemand morgen was längeres mit?

Grüsse PR


----------



## freeridefritz (30. Juli 2010)

+1


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Juli 2010)

Hi, ok 9.00 KWB so ne 6h+ Tour.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MK007 (30. Juli 2010)

Servus, würde morgen (gegen Nachmittag) eventuell dazu stoßen. Muss erst noch etwas den Alpencross (zu Fuß) von dieser Woche setzen lassen.

Grüsse
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (31. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen,
soooo wieder zu Haus  von kurz nach 8 bis kurz nach 4 unterwegs...das Ganze noch mit meinem Conti Rain King 2.5 Downhill mit 1280g vorne drauf... ich liebe und hasse ihn, Bergauf verfluch ich ihn, bergab könnt ich ihn küssen  Auf der Dowhillstrecke trotz Nasse super Grip.

Lob und Respekt an die Erbauer der Northshore Sachen oben in Heubach, ich bin da mal so chickenmäßig etwas gefahren, ...ich hab mit Edding überall hingeschrieben, wo ihr vergessen habt ein Geländer anzubringen... (Scherz )

Grüsse an die Mitbiker Cimgott, FFritz und Ransom.
PR


----------



## krokerleguane (31. Juli 2010)

....achso, 
@MK007, die Tour ging einfach zu weit weg, da wäre ein Treffen schwierig gewesen.
@Ransom, stell mal bitte unsere genialen Tourbilder von heute ein 
Grüsse Berthold, der sich jetzt Maultaschen mit Zweibeln, Speck, Eiern anröstet und mit Käse überbackt.


----------



## maiersen (31. Juli 2010)

...sobald ich mein Kabel gefunden habe mit dem ich die Dinger runterziehen kann, möcht wissen wo ich das hin habe....

Super Tour wars heut, absoluten Respekt an die Erbauer / Betreuer des
North Shore, da hat sich jemand verdammt viel Mühe gemacht, macht ne höllen Laune


----------



## cimgott (1. August 2010)

So eine schöne relaxte Tour heute!

Die Woodbridge muss nun vom Schwierigkeitslevel neu eingestuft werden!

Für uns, also maiersen arzman und selbst für mich lol ist die jetzt leider nicht mehr fahrbar!


----------



## Carsten (2. August 2010)

konnte am Sonntag leider nicht mitbiken, mußte mich noch von der 
Höhenluft da oben erholen:




mehr Bilder in meinem Album...

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß die nächsten Tage...ich verdrück mich gen Italien, da scheint besser Wetter zu sein als hier...


----------



## nochi (2. August 2010)

wann gibts denn die nächste tour?


----------



## krokerleguane (2. August 2010)

Hi, RR und PR verdrücken sich Mittwoch abend Richtung Berge zwecks FreerideShortHalfAlpenCross und sind erst nächste Woche wieder hier.

Grüsse PR


----------



## nochi (2. August 2010)

dann könnt mer doch morgen mittag oder abend noch ne kleine tour fahren!?!? 

so zum warmfahren für eure FreerideShortHalfAlpenCross!?


----------



## krokerleguane (2. August 2010)

..nee, ...
warmgefahren haben wir uns am Samstag mit unseren 8h bei knackigem Tempo. Mir spannen jetzt noch die Oberschenkel 

Grüsse PR


----------



## nochi (2. August 2010)

wen von den anderen kann mer dann morgen für ne tour morgen motivieren?
bräucht halt jemand der die strecken kennt. war ja bisher nur 1 mal da oberhalb von aalen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (4. August 2010)

He NoNames,

wann gehts los? Viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour ...


Gruß,

FRFritz


----------



## maiersen (4. August 2010)

Servus Fritzle,

morgen früh geht´s los. 
Dir und cimgott auch viel Spaß am WE bei Eurem Vorhaben !


----------



## MK007 (4. August 2010)

Von meiner Seite aus auch noch viel Spaß und besonders gutes Wetter

Gruß
Markus


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (5. August 2010)

.... und passt auf, dass Ihr bei so vielen Tiefenmetern den Überblick bewahrt und nicht zu tief sinkt. Immer den Kopf schön über Wasser halten.
Beste Wünsche für Euren AlpenX!!!


----------



## cimgott (5. August 2010)

Viel Spaß und lasst es krachen (aber nicht die Knochen)!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## arzmann (5. August 2010)

brecht euch nichts. grüsse aus la palma arzman


----------



## cimgott (5. August 2010)

Arzman, ich glaube Du hast das einzig richtige gemacht!! Der August fängt mal wieder an wie die letzten jahre auch ...Regen .. Regen ... Regen !!

Und unsere beiden Reiter haben bei Freeride Allgäu mal wieder Pisswetter gebucht wie Anfang des Jahres auch !!


----------



## freeridefritz (5. August 2010)

glaub, die Beiden stehen mittlerweile darauf


----------



## cimgott (5. August 2010)

Hier liest ja sonst keiner mit, also verrate ich dir jetzt das Geheimnis:

Die beiden sind Materialtestfahrer der Bike-Industrie und müssen 7000km pro Jahr nachweisen. Davon müssen 500km im Schnee und 2000km bei Dauerregen mit mindestens 5cm tiefem Schlamm gefahren werden!

Aber net weitersagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiliiy (5. August 2010)

7000km 0.o naja im winter wird das wohl nichts oder ? Ist Braunen Berg auch mit 100/105 mm Federweg fahrbar ? 

Greez TiliiY


----------



## zdeneker (5. August 2010)

Servus

Nach einer schweisstreibenden Stunde mit einer eigentlich zu kleinen Säge ist Woodbridge nun wieder fahrbar (falls man keinen zu breiten Lenker hat) 

Ride on...


----------



## cimgott (5. August 2010)

Respekt !!!!


----------



## boss74 (5. August 2010)

Was war bei Woodbridge los? Warum nicht fahrbar?


----------



## freeridefritz (5. August 2010)

war heut jemand unterwegs ? Schade, ich hätt gern meine neue Regenjacke getestet ... wollt aber ned allein rumgurken!


@nonames: In wirklichkeit machen die ne Canyoning-Tour mit Wildwasser Kajaks ! Klappt vermutlich besser ( Unwetterwarnungen in Alpen, etc.)


----------



## nochi (6. August 2010)

von mir aus auch alles gute an die 2 .... kommt heil wieder heim .. 
das wir wieder ne sonntagmorgen tour starten können .. 
ich fang schon mal an zu trainieren sobald ich wieder daheim bin .. 

greez aus jesolo .. kann mich von hier aus aus irgend einem mir fremden grund nicht einloggen .. 

mfg nochi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arzmann (6. August 2010)

he ich sag euch die Insel isch der hit!!! Geile Trails!!!!! ,staubtrocken Sonne ohne ende null Regen .Gottsei dank hab ich mein Bike mit genommen.

Ps. cimgott kein Chuttle alles hoch Fahren !!
Gruß Arzmann


----------



## cimgott (6. August 2010)

Dauerregen hier, bleib lieber noch ne Weile!!


----------



## schwertrider (7. August 2010)

cimgott schrieb:


> Hier liest ja sonst keiner mit, also verrate ich dir jetzt das Geheimnis:
> 
> Die beiden sind Materialtestfahrer der Bike-Industrie und müssen 7000km pro Jahr nachweisen. Davon müssen 500km im Schnee und 2000km bei Dauerregen mit mindestens 5cm tiefem Schlamm gefahren werden!
> 
> Aber net weitersagen!


ich weiss auch was die testen,nämlich klick-pedal-gummistiefel
aber jetzt ist das wetter ja ok.
viel spas auch von mir !


----------



## freeridefritz (8. August 2010)

Des war mehr als ein Gummistiefel Test, die haben bestimmt Neoprenanzüge und Taucherbrillen getestet!


----------



## arzmann (8. August 2010)

Verdammt!!!!!! Chrash gegen Kaktus


----------



## cimgott (9. August 2010)

zupf - au - zupf - au -


----------



## freeridefritz (9. August 2010)

..der eine crasht mit Kakteen, die anderen saufen in den Alpen ab ....

was isch nur mit den "Schwooaasbegern" los ?? 

Wenn man die allein in die große, weite Welt schickt ...


----------



## krokerleguane (9. August 2010)

Freeride-Allgäu for ever

Adventure Freeride vom feinsten, ich bin noch total geflasht.
Ich kann hier gar nicht alles erzählen was wir erlebt haben, es war einfach zu viel 
Dauerregen, Nässe, Bachbettbiken, RainKing auf nassen Felsen.......Schnee, Schneetreiben, Nass, Kälte, Weihnachtsfeeling auf der Hütte...".Auf in den Süden" Italien, Sonne Sommer trocken, Sonnencreme Jahreszeitenflash, hochshutteln im SyncroTDIBus.....endlose trockene Traumtrails.. Biken auf der Worldcupdownhillstrecke....noch weiter im Süden (30km vor Gardasee) Italienfeeling pur.....Top Gruppe 4 Männer 2 Frauen...spass, Blödsinn, Gaudi vor auf und nach dem Trail 
Grüsse an Zetteff-Anni, "Wiedereinerlebnis"-Kerstin, überall-eisesser-Ralph, SchweizerThomas, Shuttledriver-Kapil, SupertopGuide-Tommi von Biketours-Oberstdorf, der die Tour wetterbedingt kurzmal spontan top umgeswitcht hat und uns allen ein Abenteuer beschert hat das seinesgleichen sucht. 
Bilder folgen.
Grüsse an die, die das Biken vom Wetter abhängig machen (weich), von Prohetrider Berthold

RainKing vor ever!


----------



## krokerleguane (9. August 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder:
Quelle Teilnehmer-Foto-CD von Freeride-Allgäu  (Thomas Martin)

Regen und Nässe



Schnee, Nässe und Kälte



Sonne, Wärme, trockene Trails



Biken auf ner WC Downhillstrecke, die verdammt steil war, junge junge




Kurzbericht: Seite vorher


----------



## freeridefritz (9. August 2010)

wow ... klasse Eindrücke! Aus Berthold wird ja doch noch ein waschechter Downhilller ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arzmann (9. August 2010)

Jungs schaut gut aus


----------



## krokerleguane (9. August 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:
Quelle: Eigene Bilder
PopoBilder




Von der Konstanzer Hütte zur Heilbronner mit durchnässten Klamotten



In Italien dann auf 2000weißgottwieviel Meter kurzärmelig irgendwo bei Madonna di Kampidingsbums




Cool war einfach wie souverän Guide Tommi die Tour führte, einfach professionell TOP




Nächstes Jahr sicher wieder mit Biketours-Oberstdorf

Ach nochwas an die Mitfahrer: hier meine Mail falls ihr die Bilder von mir auch noch haben möchtet:
[email protected]

Grüße Berthold


----------



## cimgott (9. August 2010)

Ja schön die Schwabies sind wieder heil und glücklich zurück!! Scheint eine Tour der Kontraste gewesen zu sein.

Kann mir den Tommi richtig vorstellen wie ihn das Wetter ange... hat und er ein Ass aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt hat !!!

Sieht fast aus, als seit ihr zum Graffer hochgeshuttelt? Unterhalb in Madonna di Campiglio haben wir ja dieses Jahr auch genächtigt, allen richtigen AlpenX'lern ist das sicher ein Begriff! Ich hoffe das Dorf steht noch, nachdem da ja die ganze Transalp Challenge durch ist.

Leider ist dieses Jahr bei uns das Brenta Abenteuer ausgefallen, aber wird bestimmt nachgeholt.

Die Kerstin kann scheinbar nichts schrecken. Ihr bike hat sie ja auch noch, dachte Starzi hat sein's zufällig mit ihrem vertauscht im Frühjahr 

Gruß Martin


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. August 2010)

Jungs, wir haben mit euch gebibbert und gezittert, dachten ach herje, die Armen, bei dem Wetter, in den Alpen, bei Schnee und Kälte, ... so werden Helden geboren! 

Keiner hat auch nur daran gedacht, dass ihr euch derweil zusammen mit den Mädchen auf die sonnige Alpensüdseite zum trailsurfen habt shutteln lassen. 

Trotzdem. alles richtig gemacht, Spass gehabt, gesund und glücklich zurück gekommen. Passt. Super. Bitte mehr Bilder und Berichte.

Bis bald Micha


----------



## krokerleguane (10. August 2010)

Hi, Dank für die Mitgefühle

"Tour der Kontraste" du sagst es Cimgott!

Bilder haben wir über 400 da müssen wir mal wieder ne Grillparty bei mir im Garten machen 

Fährt heut abend jemand?....., bei mir könnte es eventuell klappen.
Grüsse PR


----------



## cimgott (10. August 2010)

Wollt mir in Stugi evtl. den A380 angucken, aber mal sehen das entscheide ich spontan !!


----------



## krokerleguane (10. August 2010)

Hi, ich fahr jedenfalls, denn das Wetter soll mies werden die nächsten Tage.
Ich steh 18.30 am KWB, starte wohl aber jetzt schonmal auf ne Runde.
0177-6426122
Grüsse PR


----------



## MK007 (10. August 2010)

Mach eine "Mini-Runde" (ca. 1,5-2 Stunden) --> möchte noch grillen solang es passend Wetter ist. Abfahrt: Fast sofort.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## krokerleguane (10. August 2010)

Ich fahr jetzt auch los 
Treffpunkt 17.10 am Stausee Glascontainer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zdeneker (10. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Bin Heute auf das beste Bike-Video gestossen, das ich bisher gesehen hab` , vor allem für Leute mit Kids echt faszinierend...

"Jackson Run Bike to kindergarten"

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-of-the-month-july-2010.html

Grüsse,
Ride on...

Zdenek


----------



## krokerleguane (10. August 2010)

Hi,
geiles Video , warum hab ich nicht so früh angefangen....ist sicher ein Cannondale Bike 

Soooo nun zur heutigen Tour:
TOLL....ich bin einer Drückerkolonne auf den Leim gegangen:
Erst hat MK007 gedrückt, dann zdeneker, und dann noch FFritz zum Abschluss  .....dann war ich platt und brauchte nen Rettungsflutschi.

Aber zdeneker hat heut nicht viel Boden gut gemacht bergauf gegen mich.......
ok vielleicht sollte ich fairerweise erwähnen, dass er seinen Kinderanhänger sammt Sohnemann dabei hatte

Mit FFritz bin ich dann noch zum SS und WB.
WB war ziemlich schmierigschwierig, unten raus haben Pferde alles durchgepflügt mit ihren Hufen, sieht übel aus.
Grüsse PR


----------



## nochi (11. August 2010)

lol .. das video is ja mal geil .. 

eh alter alpencrossler .. wann gehts n das nächste mal on tour .. ich bin grad wieder ausm urlaub zurück gekommen und mich juckts schon in den beinen ... 

mfg nochi


----------



## cimgott (11. August 2010)

Hm, biken kommt gerade echt etwas kurz bei mir!!
Ist jemand am Freitag unterwegs ?

Aber dafür hab ich im Bikemarkt was nettes bekommen, ein X.0 Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig! Damit dieser viel zu lange mittellange Käfig endlich vom Bike weg kommt 

Bin mal gespannt wie gut das vorne mit der zweifach Kurbel ( 22-32) funktioniert! Rein rechnerisch bin ich da sogar näher an der zulässigen Kapazität wie bei 3-fach mit dem mittellangen Käfig und so wurde das Bike ja von Speci verkauft!

Auf jeden Fall sieht es sehr chic aus, eigentlich mal wieder viel zu schade es an's Bike zu schrauben, um dann am Felsen entlang zu schrappen!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (12. August 2010)

Hi Jungs, bin wieder da,
bin u.a. das hier gefahren:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/7653339"]Tracciolino, Lake Como | Devinci Frantik on Vimeo[/ame]

@Cimgott:

den Niederjoch-Trail könne sogar Frauen fahren, zumindest die hier:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13959134"]Searching Ãtzi on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## krokerleguane (12. August 2010)

Hi Männer, ich hab 
2x Muddy Mary 2.5 
1x Muddy Mary 2.5 GG 
1x Wicked Will 2.5
1x Maxxis Minion dh front 2.35   übrig

alles neu Stkpreis 27,50 Selbstabholung in BertholdsBikeTeilekeller 
Grüsse PR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (12. August 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi Männer, ich hab
> 2x Muddy Mary 2.5
> 1x Muddy Mary 2.5 GG
> 1x Wicked Will 2.5
> ...



wer fährt den Schwalbetaiwansch*****endreck?


----------



## cimgott (12. August 2010)

dadsi schrieb:


> wer fährt den Schwalbetaiwansch*****endreck?



Ich zum Beispiel, bin recht zufrieden und gut eingedeckt


----------



## Carsten (13. August 2010)

ich fahre ebenfalls die besten Reifen der Welt..und das erfolgreich


----------



## nochi (13. August 2010)

carsten was is n der beste reifen der welt .. 

@berthold .. an den muddy marry wär ich interessiert .. sind die falt? ... wär es sinnvoll einen normal und einen GG zu nehmen?

weil nur ein maxxis wär ja auch bissel sinnlos, oder?


----------



## krokerleguane (13. August 2010)

Hi, sind alle Falt (sprich Freerideversion), die Downhillversionen sind gleich mal 200-300g schwerer.
Schwalbe bietet nen guten Kompromiss aus wenig Rollwiderstand, Grip und Haltbarkeit.
Die Reifen kosten billigstenfalls 32 im Internet, ....ich muss einfach mal ausmisten hab glaub über 10-12 neue Reifen im Keller liegen.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (13. August 2010)

Maxxis Ardent 2.6 Trible Compount
unschlagbar in der Performance, wers nicht glaubt kann gerne mal Probefahren


ach übrigens, an dem tag als dieses Video gedreht wurde, bin ich dort auch runter:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/13942586"]A Steep Trail with KaptnFR on Vimeo[/ame]

da kommt´s auf Seitenhalt an, daher seitlich weiche Stollen....


----------



## krokerleguane (13. August 2010)

....drum fahren die nen Michelin 

Wenn du Kondition wie ein Bär hast, dann kannste viele Reifen fahren, wenn du ein Normalo bist, spielt Rollwiderstand und Gewicht schon ne Rolle.

Grüße Berthold


----------



## nochi (13. August 2010)

berthold .. hast dann noch andere im keller oder wie .. hast ja nur 5 aufgelistet .. 

wär halt mal an nem richtigen freeride reifen interessiert .. vertrau dem Fat albert grip technisch net immer voll .. 

hast noch kompromisse zur mary?

@carsten .. wenn ich so n video seh stell ich mal wieder fest ich muss umsetzen üben .. lol .. 
aber es is auch schön zu sehn das auch die guten fahrer net alles aufs erste mal packen ..


----------



## krokerleguane (13. August 2010)

Hi, es gibt nicht "Den Reifen" es ist immer ein Kompromiss. Bist du schonmal nen Muddy Mary gefahren, der hält hier mehr als genügend aus und ist wettertechnisch bei uns zur Zeit langfristig angesagt, ist ein guter Allrounder und hat gut Volumen bei unter 1000g 

Ich hab auch noch DH Bettys in verschiedenen Gummimischungen
und FreerideBetty in normal. Aber die sind eher für feste Böden (Fels und nicht tiefer Boden)...ach was erzähl ich, ist sowieso egal, kommt immer drauf an wer auf dem Bike sitzt  
Wenn du deinem Albert nicht traust und ein Feld umpflügen willst, kannste mir auch nen 2,7 Maxxis Minion Rear dh abkaufen 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (13. August 2010)

...ach nochwas, man sollte nicht den Rollwiderstand unterschätzen wenn man so Touren fährt...da erinner ich mich an ezkimo mit dem 2,5-er GG Muddy auf ner längeren Rottalrunde 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (13. August 2010)

hallo zusammen,

kann carsten nur beipflichten: der ardent 2,6 ist echt klasse vorne.
hinten zur zeit den advantage - die kombi gefällt mir ganz gut.

grüße
andi

PS: hoffentlich klappts mal wieder mit ner gemeinsamen tour


----------



## Carsten (13. August 2010)

advantage hab ich auch noch rum liegen, die kommen demnächst auf den zweiten LRS...den leichten 
Und Rollwiderstand kann man mit Luftdruck kompensieren. Unten aufblasen, oben ablassen...lohnt aber nur in den richtigen Bergen, nicht im Rottal


----------



## arzmann (13. August 2010)

Auf der Insel fahren sie alle Nobby Nic. So ein Shit!!!!!! Auf einer Tour 5 Platten außer ich!!!! Muddy Mary! Vielleicht nicht der beste Trockenreifen aber unverwüstlich.
Abpropo Wüste! Schonmal was von den Saharawinden gehört? OH GOTT!!!!!! Die haben
uns total erwischt. Im Schatten 35 Grad in der Sonne bis zu 45 Grad mit extremen Wind
wie aus einem Heißluftfön mit Turbogang. HÖÖÖÖLLLLEEEE!! Ich glaub da kann nur Carsten fahren. 
Grüße Arzmann


----------



## Carsten (14. August 2010)

ich hätt da was, was hilft:

 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuN1hzjbobA"]YouTube- Runner struck by lightning - X-Bionic[/nomedia]


----------



## freeridefritz (14. August 2010)

Starte gg 11 Uhr zu ner Tour (AAlbäumle/ Vomaberg/ Bberg/ Schwabsberg (Bertholds Bike Shop) .... ca. 3-4 Stunden! 

Falls noch wer Lust/Zeit hat ... PN!


----------



## cimgott (14. August 2010)

Hab leider verpennt Chris!

Reifen werden überbewertet:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU&NR=1&feature=fvwp"]YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike[/nomedia]


----------



## dadsi (14. August 2010)

Klar werden Reifen total überbewertet. Deshalb denke ich sollte mann sich den Luxus leisten, lokale, soweit überhaupt möglich, umweltfreundliche Schlappen aufzuziehen!

@carsten: ist schon beeindruckend das vid, aber: hab auch schon gedreht und wie viel Spaß kann das denn machen aus so vielen Perspektiven gefilmt zu werden...
Ich werde da den Eindruck nicht los: höher, schneller, weiter, mein trail, mein Berg, meine 100% Gefälle und ich hab den Längsten, kann doch jeder sehen. UND Morgen werden die Nichtbiker ( das ist die statistische Mehrheit weltweit !) mit Wanderstöcken die Profilneurotiker von den bikes prügeln.

So langsam finde ich diese Entwicklung einfach nur noch Sch****.
Weniger ist manchmal wirklich mehr


----------



## cimgott (14. August 2010)

@dadsi

ganz unrecht hast Du nicht.

Allerdings braucht es immer ein paar Leute die Schwung in die lokale Szene bringen! Das spornt die anderen an auch etwas zu üben. So entwickelt sich jeder weiter, auch wenn es nie zu filmreifem Können reicht, aber es geht vorwärts! Und hier in der Umgebung geht so einiges inzwischen!

Wenn die Zugpferde nicht da sind, ist es wie in dem Modellflugverein in dem ich immer noch Mitglied bin (obwohl ich kaum mehr fliege). Früher gab es ein Wettbewerbsteam im Verein (5 Leute von damals 70 Vereinsmitgliedern), die ordentlich Gas gegeben haben (hab auch mal mitgemacht eine Weile). Das strahlt auf die anderen aus und es geht was im Verein. Vor 10 Jahren hat sich das Team aufgelöst und der ganze Verein geht seit dem mehr oder weniger den Bach runter. Seit damals hat das fliegerische und technische Können der Mitglieder stetig abgenommen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## freeridefritz (14. August 2010)

der Wolf , ....das Lamm, ... auf einer grünen Wiese .... HUUUUUUUUUUURZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (15. August 2010)

@dadsi

Da muss ich widersprechen. Es geht in erster Linie um den Spaß bei der Sache, um den Berg, den Sport und das Biken an sich. Es ist einfach die schönste Sportart der Welt und ich finde es genial, wenn die Akteure der unterschiedlichsten Facetten in Videos und Bildern dokumentieren, was alles geht.
Das macht Lust auf mehr, Lust darauf sich selbst zu verbessern und so etwas auch zu erleben.
Besonders gut finde ich, dass es in Europa bzw. im deutschsprachigen Raum eine Bewegung gibt, die nicht nur den Trends aus den USA (Backflip, Monterdrops und all der Quatsch) hinterher hechelt, sondern für sich und uns den Sport immer wieder neue definiert und voran treibt. Dabei mit zu wirken, daran Teil zu haben und selbst etwas beitragen zu können ist eine große Sache, eine richtig Große!

"Wer in die Fußstapfen anderer tritt, wird selbst keine Spuren hinterlassen"

In diesem Sinne, lasst uns aufs Bike sitzen und Spaß haben...und wenn´s nur im heimischen Schlammwald ist. Das macht auch Spaß!


----------



## krokerleguane (15. August 2010)

...schon beim Aufwachen heute morgen spürte ich die Kraft meiner Muskeln, diese musste heute einfach entfesselt werden......gedacht getan...ich also auf mein Kriegspony und los, dieser Vortrieb trotz Downhill RainKing + Der Kaiser war einfach enorm, so schnell war ich noch nie in WAA.....da warteten sie schon meine Opfer, noch nichts ahnend und noch frohen Mutes, noch zwei weitere Ahnungslose gesellten sich dazu........dann ging es los, spielerisch tänzelnd umkreiste ich sie Melodien pfeifend den Berg hoch, ihr Atmen war dagegen schwer und tief.......ebenso bergab, dank ausgefeilter und absoluter erhabener Fahrtechnik auch in extremen Situationen führte ich sie dermaßen vor, dass sie nach zwei mini Stunden einfach unter Vorwänden aufgaben.....tja, so ist es halt wenn man mit einem NoName fährt....

......eventuell war es auch so:
Heute morgen zog ich den Rollladen hoch und ging auf die Terrasse, und was war, KatzenKotze gleich zweimal auf meiner Terrasse TOLL, Wetter leicht düster, aber was solls, ich geh heut spontan doch aufs Bike.....TOLL meine Contis haben mir schon am Stausee die Kraft aus den Beinen gezogen, so platt war ich noch nie als ich endlich in WAA ankam,
und dann: ...nur fite Schwertreiter......ich war beim ersten Anstieg schon am Ende und lief eigentlich die ganze Tour auf Anschlag, bei gemäßgtem gemütlichem SR-Tempo.....bergab ging auch wenig bei mir, im Siff bin einfach sehr übervorsichtig...eigentlich mussten sie überall auf mich warten......ich war dann gottfroh, dass wir zu:
The Träp gefahren sind und da probiert haben, ok ich hab halt irgendwas probiert ......
cool war dann dass Carsten die Verlängerung von The Träp gefunden hat
Ich hab mich dann auf der Ebene gegen den Rollwiderstand meiner Reifen ankämpfend nach Hause gekämpft.
Grüsse Berthold

ps, hat mir gefallen und gutgetan heut, gutes Training


----------



## Carsten (15. August 2010)

Du hattest wenigstens Rückenwind bis heim, ich nicht

aber das nächste mal fahren wir the träb von oben weg, also durch den Steinbrauch und nicht so schlotterfrostschrottigsinnlosreifengummivergeudend auf Schotter runter...dagegen hab ich nämlich ne Allergie


----------



## MK007 (15. August 2010)

Hi Berthold, dann bist du mal wieder einer Drücker- und Hetzerkolonne auf den Leim gegangen

Gruß
Markus


----------



## nochi (16. August 2010)

wann fahrt ihr das nächste mal? gestern morgen hatt ich leider keine zeit ..


----------



## krokerleguane (17. August 2010)

Hi zusammen,
ich bin Donnerstag abends auf dem Bike, wer noch?
Grüsse PR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (17. August 2010)

sag an welche uhrzeit und wo? wobei ich noch net 100%ig zusagen kann.


----------



## troll77 (17. August 2010)

Wann Donnerstag? Hoffe mein Doping bringt noch was.
MfG
Beni


----------



## Carsten (18. August 2010)

bin gestern 3 h  bei 13°C gefahren....Fu...Summer!
bäh


----------



## nochi (18. August 2010)

carsten .. ich war die letzten 6 tage 4 mal bei so wetter unterwegs .. meist noch bissel regen und wind .. heul net rum .. bei schönem wetter kann jeder fahren . 

und in ner stund fahr ich wieder bei so mega wetter .. wobei ich noch net raus geschaut hab wie warm/kalt es is.


----------



## krokerleguane (18. August 2010)

Hi zusammen, ich bin 18.30 am RP.
Ich nehm mal Licht mit, könnte auch länger werden.
Grüße PR


----------



## nochi (18. August 2010)

ok, bin dabei .. meine beiden "baustrahler" sind grad am laden.


----------



## cimgott (18. August 2010)

Hi,

bin mit 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit auch dabei!
Könnte 18:35 werden 

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (19. August 2010)

Hi Cimgott, weiß nicht ob das die richtige Tour für dich wird, ....es wird recht anspruchsvoll und der Tourverlauf, sowie die Anforderungen an Material und fahrtechnisches Können bewegen sich durchweg auf hohem Niveau.........gerade hier hapert es eigentlich in allen angesprochenen Punkten bei dir und ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob du das heute durchstehst.......

GrüssePR


----------



## dadsi (19. August 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> @dadsi
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ja. Jedes "perfekt" gemachte Video im web: Fußstapfen.
Ja: Jedes "perfekte" Foto auf verbotenem Gebiet im web: Fußstapfen.

Bei allem Respekt: sind wir da manchmal nicht zu egoistisch und werden genau so zu den Zerstörern dessen was wir bauchen, um ein wenig Spaß zu haben

Trotzdem: Lasst uns Spaß haben, aber leise, bis Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist


----------



## krokerleguane (19. August 2010)

Hi Mitbiker, 
alle weider daheim, ich jetzt auch (Ankunft 21.50), macht mal wieder über 4h, und ich muss sagen...es war ne schöne Tour.
Nochi hat mal wieder seine Protektoren getestet  und das nächste Mal schrauben wir dann erstmal seine Hinterradbremse weg, dann lernt er schneller 
Blöd war halt das mit zdeneker......na was wohl........ganz einfach: heute hatte er KEINEN Kinderanhänger dran TOLL und ich lief mal wieder auf Anschlag   ...aber was solls ich bin es ja gewöhnt
ffritz hatte sich schnell nachdem wir uns trafen unter einem fadenscheinigen Vorwand aus em Staub gemacht.....hmmm, vielleicht hätte ich beim Anziehen meiner Protektoren nicht mit meinem Oberschenkelmuskeln spielend zucken sollen, (so wie Arnold Schwarzenegger mit seinen Brustmuskeln)...........das kann ganz schön demotivierend sein für jemanden der nicht abolut fit ist.....na ja....

Bis zum nächsten mal, ....ach nochwas: mit cimgott hatte ich recht, da ging nichts, ich glaub der verkauft jetzt sein Rad.....
Grüße PR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (19. August 2010)

so, bin wieder daheim von der tour. wär gern noch mit prophet- und ramsonrider nochmal hoch aber meine beine haben mir leicht übel genommen das ich die letzten tage täglich auf tour war.

berthold .. zu was hab ich n die dinger gekauft .. sonst lohnen die sich ja net .. lol 

@dadsi
bitte nicht falsch verstehn, ich kenn dich net. aber:
was is eigentlich dein problem. wenn dich irgendwas so arg stört .. mach doch n forum auf und diskutiers mit leuten aus die s interessiert und spam hier net alles voll. und ja, ich bin hobbyfotograf, film mit ner FullHD helmcam und track die strecken die ich fahr mit Bikedashboard aufm pda, und warum .. weil ichs einfach will .. fotos und video is mein hobby, neben biken. und durch das mitloggen seh ich wo ich schon überall gefahren bin, und kanns evtl. auch mal nachfahren ohne jemand von den ortskundigen dabei zu haben.

und falls es dich so arg stört das die meisten strecken wo befahren werden (und auf denen auch fotos und videos entstehen) nicht offiziell genehmigt sind hast du 2 möglichkeiten: 
1. verkauf dein bike und geh nimmer in wald
2. geh zu den zuständigen behörden und sorg dafür das alles was es eh schon gibt genehmigt wird.

bitte verstehs net falsch oder als angriff, aber wenn ich in das forum hier schau möcht ich wissen wanns das nächste mal auf tour geht, oder obs irgendwas interessantes zum biken gibt, und net obs dich ankotzt das es bikevideos/Fotos gibt die (semi)professionell gemacht sind.

gruß nochi


----------



## nochi (20. August 2010)

da ich drauf hingewiesen wurd das mer keine strecken veröffentlichen sollt wollt ich mal wissen wie ichs mit dem video der einen tour machen soll. 
soll ich da die clips erst in den trails anfangen .. bei manchen könnt noch bissel die einfahrt vom schotterweg mit drauf sein .. aber auch net wirklich lang .. meist nur wie wir die bikes aufs abfahren einrichten (dämpfer auf .. sattel runter).

gruß 
nochi


----------



## Carsten (20. August 2010)

in den Bergen gibts den Vertrider Ehrenkodex.
Dazu gehört erstens, dass man den Trail so verläßt wie er vorher war: keine Bikespuren und zweitens, dass man zwar Fotos und Videos macht, aber nicht sagt wo diese entstanden sind.
Bei uns im Wald ists ähnlich: Trails bleiben im Kopf, GPS GPS-Tracks, genaue Wegbeschreibungen oder eindeutige Videos sind im Web tabu


----------



## freeridefritz (20. August 2010)




----------



## krokerleguane (20. August 2010)

...jetzt mal wieder auf die Sonnenseite des Lebens................

DENN....

...............Biken ist zum Entspannen und Spaßhaben da 

...........übrigends, gestern war es unser ersten Nightride am Schluß nach der Sommersonnenwende

Grüsse Berthold....bin irgendwie noch  platt von gestern, muss mal langsamer fahren


----------



## nochi (20. August 2010)

das mitm platt kenn ich, wär auch gern noch mit .. aber meine beine haben sich gewehrt .. die sind heut auch irgendwie so schwer.

ich glaub das video brenn ich und verteils an die die dabei waren .. dauert grad eh noch bissel, kenn mich noch net so aus mitm programm zum schneiden ..


----------



## freeridefritz (20. August 2010)

Rechst hasch, Don Bertholdo! Jedem das seine ...mir das meine!

Spaß beiseite:



krokerleguane schrieb:


> ....bin irgendwie noch  platt von gestern,



Jaja, die alten Herrschaften ...ich konnts gestern einfach nicht mehr mit ansehen, wie sehr du leidest ... daher bin ich schnell abgedüst 


Werde heute das schöne Wetter ausnutzen und mich gegen Nachmittag/Abend auf meinen Quietsche-Esel schwingen ...eher wieder etwas früher!


----------



## arzmann (20. August 2010)

Kaplar


----------



## freeridefritz (20. August 2010)

Vermisst!  
Luftpumpe (klein); heute zwischen 19 und 20:30 Uhr auf den BB-Trails (Bobbahn hochwärts, NoBrian,Secret Trail, Spitzkehra, etc.); Finderlohn = a Bier oder zwoi !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maiersen (20. August 2010)

na bei dem Finderlohn geb ich mir besonders Mühe sie für dich zu finden.....


----------



## dadsi (20. August 2010)

nochi schrieb:


> so, bin wieder daheim von der tour. wär gern noch mit prophet- und ramsonrider nochmal hoch aber meine beine haben mir leicht übel genommen das ich die letzten tage täglich auf tour war.
> 
> berthold .. zu was hab ich n die dinger gekauft .. sonst lohnen die sich ja net .. lol
> 
> ...



Danke nochi kenn dich ebenfalls nicht. Jedoch:
1. ich verkauf mein bike nicht
2. ich fahre auf trails
3. ich fahre auch verbotene trails
4. Behörden genehmigen niemals Dinge, die per höherem Gesetz verboten sind
5. wir (alle trail-biker) bewegen uns illegal und das ist nicht sche***egal
6. wie Carsten oben bereits anders formuliert bemerkte: leise, ganz leise, bitte!
7. hier lesen nicht nur biker!
8. ich möchte auch wenn ich in Rente bin, hier die trails rocken
9. ich habe gar nichts gegen videos, vielleicht siehst du ja mal eines der legendär schlechten vids von uns
10. ich knall das hier in den fred, weil ich hier fahre und nicht in irgendeinem virtuellen Raum
11. ich finde, dass der eine, oder andere trail in den letzten 2 Jahren mehr gelitten hat, als die vielen Jahren vorher
xx. @carsten:ich weiß deine Arbeit hier ist trotzdem HAMMER, aber du kennst auch die Entwicklung vom trail zur Autobahn
12. wir sind nicht allein
13. ich bin ja bei euch (alle die mich kennen wissen das hoffentlich), aber manchmal stelle ich eben fest: da könnte was in die falsche Richtung laufen


In diesem Sinne: geiles Wetter, staubtrockene trails, schweißtreibende Temperaturen und ich sche*** morgen auf Rücken und nehm die gaps und drops auf unseren hometrails (vielleicht mach ich die cam mal für die ht scharf und schieß was für den legendären Weizenevent)

cu on the trailz


----------



## cimgott (21. August 2010)

@freeridefritz

ohne Worte


----------



## schwertrider (21. August 2010)

da ich heute ins freibad beordert werde, hab ich vor morgen um 830 richtung rosenstein zu starten.ich schau mal am kwb vorbei ob wer mit will!
vlg klaus


----------



## krokerleguane (21. August 2010)

Hi, wenn ich mich gut fühle fahr ich vielleicht mit. 8.40 am KWB.
Grüsse PR


----------



## Carsten (22. August 2010)

das schaff ich net. 10 Uhr am NFH BB
heut ist trocken, da wird "el doctore" noch mal probiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (22. August 2010)

Hi, 
@cimgott wie war die Tour gestern?
Ich bin heut um 7.45 los und bin mit Klaus zum Rosenstein, ...schön wars 
War zwar noch nie so schnell da und hab mir oben ne 1 Liter SpeziPause gegönnt, die ich echt gebraucht hab und Klaus ist in der Zeit nochmal runter und rauf
Heim gings auch zügig, so war ich pünktlich um 12.48 zu GöggeleEssen zu Haus (hab nen 3/4 geschafft )

Klaus hat mich noch ne KabeltrasseKamikazedickebackengeradeausfuhrt runtergelock uiuiuiui das war trocken und rutschig schnell, da hab ich monsterdickebacken gemacht.
Grüsse bist dann PR


----------



## cimgott (22. August 2010)

Hi Berthold,

Thomas hat mich gestern auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt und fertig gemacht 

Ich dachte eigentlich dass Klaus mit dir heute auch kurzen Prozess macht  aber er scheint ja gnädig gewesen zu sein!

Hab mir überlegt auch zu kommen aber 830 ne ne und ob ich wieder fit bin hab ich heute Morgen auch nicht gewusst!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (23. August 2010)

...war FFritz nicht dabei? Wie lange wart ihr unterwegs?
PR


----------



## freeridefritz (23. August 2010)

Noi, Samstag 12 Uhr hab ich nicht geschafft - ebenso wenig wie Sonntag 8:30 Uhr 

...naja, Training wird sowieso überbewertet ...


----------



## Carsten (23. August 2010)

warst doch mit uns unterwegs...und hast sogar Tragen üben dürfen


----------



## freeridefritz (23. August 2010)

Psst...des darf der Berthold doch ned wissen, dass ich heimlich trainier...

PS: Luftpumpe ist bisher immer noch im Bermuda-BB-dreieck verschwunden, am Samstag isch dann auch noch der Tacho von Mitbiker Bernd verschollen! Langsam wirds echt gespenstisch dort...da geht was ned mit rechten Dingen zu, Warnung !

Ebenfalls gespenstisch: Nach der kleinen Tour mit Carsten und Zdeneker sind in der Nähe vom NF-Haus 2 verloren geglaubte Schwertrider wieder von den Toten auferstanden (ohne Bikes) und haben ihre eingestaubten Kehlen sofort mit Wasseralfinger Halbe befeuchten müssen...welcome back!


----------



## cimgott (24. August 2010)

Es sei ihnen gegönnt, die beiden haben glaub seit Tagen kein Bier trinken dürfen, weil sie ja auf einer Musikveranstaltung drei Tage lang mitsingen mussten


----------



## krokerleguane (24. August 2010)

...am Donnerstag ist wieder BBT (Berthold`s Bike Tag)
Ab 18.30 am RP oder schon früher wenn wer kann????

Grüsse PR


----------



## krokerleguane (24. August 2010)

.....ich komm gerade vom Laufen da ich mal wieder meine Rekord 88kg erreicht habe, also muss was passieren.
Ansage: An Silvester oder vorher 82kg, sonst Schneeengel in Unterhose, Handschuhe und Socken!

.....pssssst nicht weitersagen: Ich hab Ransom gerade im CC-Stil beim trainieren erwischt, nur mit Trinkflasche hinten im Trikot und so, hihi

Auf bald im EndurofreireiterStyle PR


----------



## Carsten (24. August 2010)

nee nee berthold, so leicht kommst Du nicht davon. Kurz nach Deiner Badestelle am 1.Mai war ein schöner brauner pool...der dürfte an Silvester auch nicht all zu kalt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll77 (24. August 2010)

schaue mal das ich am do. so um 18.15 am kwb bin.  Voll gedopt vorn mit 3 Kettenblättern und hinten mit normaler kassette
MfG Beni
hoffe mal das ich nicht wieder abgehängt werde


----------



## ezkimo (24. August 2010)

Vorsicht beim nächsten Alpencross...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzxMbfpAM-o"]YouTube- Wildbach-Toni: Geschichte lebt[/nomedia]


----------



## freeridefritz (24. August 2010)

der isch cool ...


----------



## krokerleguane (25. August 2010)

Hi,
@ezkimo, hab gehört, dass du wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs bist, wie gehts voran?
Grüsse PR


----------



## arzmann (25. August 2010)

Biker vermisst Tacho nähe zick zack -> Model weis ich leider nicht mehr! Wenn ihr was findet sagt bescheid! gruß arzmann christoph komm an oinm stick wiedr zrick !!!


----------



## krokerleguane (25. August 2010)

...eigentlich hätt ich auch heute biken gehen können, fällt mir gerade so ein, toll .....jetzt ist es schon zu spät bis ich unterwegs bin, bzw am BB. Ist heute wer biken (gewesen)?
Meldet sich jemand für morgen an am RP um (machen wir) 18.00 ?...nicht dass ich umsonst warte.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## ezkimo (25. August 2010)

passt soweit wieder, danke. Werde mich mal in 2 Wochen am WE an eine Samstags- oder Sonntagstour am BB anschließen (Wetter egal, na ja fast egal wenn es zu heiss ist, dann eher nicht). Also alle Achtung ich werde Euch an irgendeinem Trail oder auch Weg auflauern   Sage es aber ein oder zwei Tage vorher nochmals hier an


----------



## krokerleguane (25. August 2010)

Hi,
cool.

Na ja, sollte morgen jemand Zeit haben (Grund: Urlaub, Arbeitslos, Student, Lehrer oder Reich und nicht aufs Arbeiten angewiesen)...
...dann könnten wir auch morgen 9.00 KWB starten und ne lange Tour zum RS fahren.....
Grüsse PR


----------



## krokerleguane (25. August 2010)

....morgen ist letzter heißer Sommertag....eigentlich ein Grund spontan Urlaub zu nehmen....oder....."den Luxus gönn ich mir!"....wie wär`s ? 
...genieß dein Leben, ...carpe Diem, .....nutze den , Tag , den Moment lebe jetzt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golem04 (25. August 2010)

letzter heißer Sommertag... hoffentlich nicht.
18.00 oder 17.30 am RP kann ich einrichten.


----------



## krokerleguane (26. August 2010)

Hi, 
na ja , letzter heißer Sommertag, im Moment wohl noch nicht.
Hoffentlich hält der Tag was meine Wetterfee Claudia Kleinert mir gestern versprochen hat 
Also dann bis 18.00 am RP.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (26. August 2010)

....super bis jetzt Sommertag, und nun.....
ich setz mich jetzt schon mal aufs Bike, schau um 18.00 mal am RP vorbei.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (26. August 2010)

Hi an die Rider der heutigen Tour , 
gut dass ich schon um 15.25 gestartet bin so sind es nun doch 5h 30 min geworden.
Cimgott, ffritz, ransomrider ...?? nix mit biken gewesen heute

Grüße PR


----------



## freeridefritz (26. August 2010)

Komm grad ned von meim Schreibtisch weg ...muss bis zum Tourstart nächste Woche meine BA-Arbeit fertig kriegen ...

Hey..aber eine Woche Regeneration schadet auch nichts, evtl. schaff ichs am Samstag oder Sonntag Morgen nochmal aufs bike ....


----------



## krokerleguane (27. August 2010)

Hi ffritz, stimmt da war doch noch irgendwas wichtiges anderes bei dir , 
...aufgrund der aktuellen Wettersituation bin ich gottfroh gestern noch ne lange Runde gefahren zu sein 
Grüße PR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (27. August 2010)

Hi,

ich war am Mittwoch ne Runde biken. Bei aktuellen 9h Arbeitszeit und nochmals 2h Fahrt jeden Tag bin ich froh wenigstens einmal unter der Woche auf das Bike zu kommen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## nochi (27. August 2010)

gibts fürs we schon irgendwelche tourpläne?


----------



## maiersen (27. August 2010)

War am Mittwoch auch am BB unterwegs. Dann waren die frischen Spuren am Advanced bestimmt von cimgott...


----------



## krokerleguane (27. August 2010)

...TOLL, wir sind schon TEPPEN ....so gesehen hätten wir am Mittwoch auch zusammen fahren können. Ihr seid alleine gefahren und wusstet nichts voneinander und ich hätt mich innerhalb 0,375s überreden lassen auch zu biken......
Grüße PR


----------



## Carsten (27. August 2010)

ihr braucht halt nen gps basierten Annäherungsmelder als app auf dem handy


----------



## nochi (27. August 2010)

hab grad im radio gehört das sonntag vormittags das einzige mal am we sein soll wo s wetter relativ gut is .. 
wie schauts aus, wer fährt sonntag morgen?


----------



## cimgott (27. August 2010)

Kindergeburtstag oder was?

Samstag, sch**ß auf's Wetter Tour 
Start mir egal 11 Uhr KWB vielleicht!

Eine Gruppe Männer auf ihren Enduros pflügen schweigend durch die menschenleeren Wälder. 

Keine Kinder!

Wer kommt?


----------



## maiersen (27. August 2010)

So soll es sein, bin dabei !


----------



## krokerleguane (27. August 2010)

...jetzt werden echte Männer aus euch, und ich bin nicht dabei, Mist.
Ich fahr morgen nach Österreich Family-Urlaub, logischerweise im Regen, typisch für mich , Rainman Berthold alias PR 
Ich wünsch euch ne geniale Männertour, eventuell machen wir das dann nächstes WE wieder, dann bin ich aber dabei.
...übrigends MÄNNER-Tour bedeutet FSK 30, alles unter 30 muss zu Hause bleiben 
Grüsse PR


----------



## cimgott (27. August 2010)

Du sprichst mit meiner Zunge weißer Mann !!

Viel Spaß im Urlaub!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maiersen (27. August 2010)

Stimmt, ganz vergessen, fährst in Urlaub ! Hätt einem ja auffallen können das du genau jetzt fährst, der große Regen kommt ja !
Trotzdem, viel Spaß und nicht vergessen : Augen auf nach dem nächsten Holy Trail !


----------



## cimgott (28. August 2010)

So, eine gute Tour war's!

Erst dunkle Wolken, dann Nieselregen und ansonsten Sonnenschein !!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (28. August 2010)

hier mal was zum Thema Kurventechnik:

http://video.mpora.com/watch/xffwUStTc/

das ist der Typ, den wir mal am 112er getroffen haben

Morgen 9.30 Uhr wie üblich am KWB


----------



## nochi (28. August 2010)

hammer ... der kanns halt .. 

was für ne tour is n morgen geplant?


----------



## Carsten (28. August 2010)

ach so 1200 hm bergauf und zwischen drin immer wieder runter.Ein paar Felsen, nasse Wurzeln und mit etwas Glück auch was zum Springen


----------



## nochi (28. August 2010)

wenn ihr auch mal auf jemand warten könnt schließ ich mich an .. 
zur not find ich auch allein zum kwb zurück ..


----------



## Carsten (28. August 2010)

hi hi...der Berthold fährt nach Österreich...und morgen hat sich eine ganze Delegation der http://www.flowsister.com angekündigt, mal die Krassen Sachen am BB ansehen und den Barney runter rocken


----------



## nochi (29. August 2010)

oh, ok ... dann lass ich mich nicht nur wie die letzten male von ca. 10 jahre älteren männern nass machen .. sondern auch noch von mädels .. lol ..


----------



## cimgott (29. August 2010)

War ganz ordentlich die Tour heute, ich sollte wieder mehr trainieren !!

Die Flowsisters waren auch ziemlich heftig unterwegs, Respekt!
Der einen hat es gleich mal am OTR den Umlenkhebel halb abgerissen !!

So jetzt erst mal regenerieren!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (29. August 2010)

geht mir genauso ..

hab zwar immer ganz gut mitgehalten .. aber bin voll auf anschlag gefahren .. mer kann doch vor den flowsisters keine schlechte figur machen .. 
war schon n ganz schöner motivationsschub .. 
sind schon ganz süße mädels .. 
Glaub wenn berthold wieder da is kann ich dann mal die muddymary drauf machen .. da sollt ich dann auch mithalten können .. lol 

und heut hab ich net mal meine protectoren getestet .. vllt liegts doch am berthold .. 

aso, ganz vergessen .. der tag fing eh schon gut an als ich 2 2euro stücke beim bikezusammenbauen am KWB neben meinem auto gefunden hab ..


----------



## freeridefritz (29. August 2010)

...die musch in den Brunnen werfen, bringt Glück !


----------



## freeridefritz (29. August 2010)

des war übrigens die Schlange, die mir am Gardasee aufgelauert hat ...

wer erkennts ? Giftig nicht giftig ? 





und das der Skorpion :






PS: Schlange stark verkleinert, Skorpion stark vergrößert ...oder anderschrum ?


----------



## techstar (29. August 2010)

Sers!



freeridefritz schrieb:


> des war übrigens die Schlange, die mir am Gardasee aufgelauert hat ...
> 
> wer erkennts ? Giftig nicht giftig ?



Schaut nach einer Apsisviper aus:
(Für Dich als hoffentlich Nicht-Allergiker wäre ein Biss bestimmt überlebbar - aber biazla däds scho a bissle  )
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspisviper
(Musste Dein Pic ziemlich aufhellen, um das Muster richtig zu erkennen)



freeridefritz schrieb:


> und das der Skorpion:


Könnte ein Euscorpius italicus (oh Wunder) sein:
http://www.thais.it/entomologia/ragni/schede_scorpioni/sc_01.htm


Gruß
Andi


----------



## cimgott (29. August 2010)

Die Schlange war cool die Fritz da entdeckt hatte.

War ja recht klein, vielleicht 50cm lang, aber als ich sie etwas geärgert hatte, hat sie nach mir geschnappt und mit erstaunlicher Kraft! 

Aber ich war schneller


----------



## Carsten (30. August 2010)

Na Jungs? Alle
gut geschlafen nach dieser Tour mit den Mädels gestern?
Haben schon was auf dem Kasten, die Girls
Müssen im Oktober unbedingt noch nen Gegenbesuch organisieren...
ich schau mich mal um, was sich was wo anbieten würde. 
Und cimgott: nächstes mal nimmste bitte die Kamera mit, damit wir hinterher auch was zum zeigen haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (30. August 2010)

wer geht morgen biken? würd gern im training bleiben wenns am sonntag schon so gut lief .. 
18.30 am RP oder hat jemand vor schon früher zu fahren!?


----------



## Carsten (30. August 2010)

ne ne, ich war heut 2x...zwar trocken geblieben, aber Spaß macht das gerade wirklich keinen....


----------



## nochi (30. August 2010)

ja, ich weis .. ohne die flowsisters fehlt einfach was dabei ..


----------



## krokerleguane (30. August 2010)

....wir haben abbgebrochen, nach drei Tagen blödem herbstwinterlichem Wetter in Österreich und dem ganzen Tag Hallenbad unterhalb der Zugspitze heute hab ich keine Lust mehr auf Berge und Schnee.
Resultat dieses Jahr: dreimal Allgäu und Österreich = dreimal Schneewetter.
Hab keinen Bock mehr oben auf dem Berg in ner eiskalten regnerischen Wolke zu stehen.....
Also ich bin wieder da, ... na seid froh, dass ich nicht dabei war am Sonntag, die Girls hätten nur Augen für mich und mein Bike gehabt...das hätte wieder nur Neid und Eifersucht unter euch gesäht und dann hätt es wieder geheißen, typisch NoName und so weiter, ....ich weiß es ist manchmal nicht leicht berühmt, begehrt und erfolgreich zu sein, ....ja es ist ein Problem, bei allem was ich anfange werde ich in kürzester Zeit perfekt und ein Idol für andere, einerseits gut und toll, aber anderersits auch wieder nicht...ich sollte Briefmarken sammeln.....aber wo würde das enden, .....Berthold mit seiner Briefmakenmappe auf MTV mit lauter Briefmarkengroupies um mich rum.....ach herje....

Grüsse PR


----------



## cimgott (30. August 2010)

Hey Berthold ist wieder da !!

Und jetzt regnet es hier, danke Berthold 

Hm, weis net aber als ich bisher in den Bergen war, war immer gutes Wetter oder es war Berthold dabei !!

Na wobei, stimmt nicht 2007 hatten wir am Stilfser Joch einen halben Tag Regen und da warste nicht dabei, ok bist entlastet!

@Carsten
Kein Platz gehabt, entweder Protektoren oder Cam, beides passt net rein in den Rucksack!!
Ausserdem gibts demnächst mal richtige Bilder von dennen, hab ich schon klar gemacht!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (30. August 2010)

schon schade, vor allem die mit der Wuschelfrisur und dem roten Bike hat an On the Rocks echt ne saubere Vorstellung abgeliefert. Angefahren, Popo zurück runter gefahren als wärs nen kleiner Kantstein...on sight rotpunkt würde man beim Klettern sagen...und es sa sooo flowig aus


----------



## nochi (31. August 2010)

und immernoch keine freiwilligen für morgen?


----------



## Carsten (31. August 2010)

die noBrakes fahren um 17.00 Uhr in Ebnat am Bären


----------



## nochi (31. August 2010)

Shit, das schaff ich zeitlich nichtmehr. Wer hat spaeter noch vor zu fahren? Weil warten werden die sicher nicht, oder?


----------



## freeridefritz (31. August 2010)

So, Fahrräder sind verladen, Rucksack ist gepackt, gutes Wetter bestellt, 2 Biere sind gesoffen... jetzt gibt es kein Zurück mehr! Ab morgen werden die Almhütten gerockt!

(Verabschiedungs-) Gruß an die NoNames und alle Threadleser!

PS: Auf das mich die Gletscherspalte verschlucke, oder Bruno der Bär mich auffrisst!

In dem Falle:
Behaltet mich so in Erinnerung, wie ich war und richtet meinen Hinterbliebenen einen schönen Gruß aus!

Grüße, FRF (FreeRideFritz aka FrogRiderFritz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (31. August 2010)

Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg und viel Kraft in den Beinen !!!

Und nicht blind den Schwerties in den Abgrund folgen 

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (31. August 2010)

Hi Freeridefritz, machs gut und pass auf dich auf
...und wenn die Schwertreiter unterwegs zu überheblich werden, ...sag immer einfach alle 3 Minuten:   "hmmm, das bist du ganz gut gefahren, ....aber der Berthold,...also der hätte das noch besser hinbekommen"    
...also bis bald dann Grüsse PR


----------



## ezkimo (31. August 2010)

yepp und wenn Du mal nicht mehr kannst 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iPFK5T_G3U&feature=related"]YouTube- Training Rocky[/nomedia]



dann wird aus dem FreerideFrog => FreerideFrocky


----------



## nochi (1. September 2010)

so wie s ausschaut geht heut nix mehr bike technisch .. 

ich werd morgen am RP starten und versuchen die trails zu finden .. 
wer sich anschließen will is gern willkommen .. wär auch von vorteil für mich .. wenn doch jemand bei is der sich auskennt .. 

zeitlich bin ich relativ flexibel .. das früheste wär 17uhr sofern ich das heut abend noch weiß .. wenn net 17.30 bis 18.30 .. später will ich net unbedingt los .. 

wenn jemand mit will einfach bis morgen 16.30 bescheidgeben was zeitlich gut wär .. falls sich niemand meldet start ich allein .. 
handynr. is in meinem profil hinterlegt .. bei den messengern ..
oder einfach hier links auf das AIM symbol klicken


----------



## nochi (2. September 2010)

so .. das war heut ne tour .. ca. 4 stunden .. 37km ... 750hm .. und ca. 10 mal verfahren .. am anfang einmal falsch abgebogen .. und über ne stunde verschwendet um 6 km in die falsche richtung zu fahren und wieder zurück auf die richtige spur zu finden .. 
dann paar schöne trails .. da konnten die Mary´s mal zeigen was se können .. 
aufm heimweg dann nochmal bissel verfahren .. aber net so viel wie hin zus .. sogar die strecke die ich am anfang eigentlich fahren wollt gefunden .. 
zum glück hatt ich licht bei .. das hätt bös enden können .. 

 .. und am schluss wollt mir Petrus noch das Fahrrad putzen .. muss er aber noch bissel üben ..


----------



## Carsten (3. September 2010)

so, ich düs jetzt ab zur Eurobike, mal sehen, ob ich auch den Flowsisters in die Arme falle:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481719

Sonntag lange Einheit mit dem Hardtail. So 100 km und 2000 hm..fährt wer mit?


----------



## nochi (3. September 2010)

hättest was gesagt .. eurobike hätt mich auch interessiert .. 

100km 200(wahrscheinlich hast mal wieder ne 0 vergessen)hm tour mitm hardtail muss ich passen .. 
aber wer fährt sonntag morgen wieder normale tour? da wär ich voll dabei ..


----------



## ezkimo (4. September 2010)

@Carsten

wie kannst Du nur alleine da hin und uns allen nichts sagen, schließlich ist der Eurobike Termin ja auch überraschend? ;-)

Wir wären alle mit...

...und ich hab n Gerstenkorn!
grrrrrrr


----------



## krokerleguane (4. September 2010)

Hi ihr Lumpen , 
hab heute mit Cimi ne "private" Tour gemacht, war mal wieder schön so kuschelig zu zweit, .....intim...mit Hirschtalg......

...ne quatsch, nix anrüchiges, sondern echt knackig, (für mich ).
7h (10.20 - 17.20) unterwegs........eigentlich wäre alles perfekt gewesen, Tempo und meine Kondition passten erst gut zusammen.....doch dann trafen wir IHN...

....TurboSiggi, und ich Dummi bin mal wieder etwas zu schnell für mich (nicht für die anderen) gefahren. Nach ner Stunde hatte ich mich in eine Loch gefahren und war platt, das war um 14.22 weit hinter OK, TOLL.
Ich kann euch kaum beschreiben wie ich mich nach Hause gequält hab.
Ich bin das erste mal The C. gefahren, waoow schön und OR war auch dabei, am SS hab ichs das erste Mal ganz durch geschafft

Gruß und Dank an Siggi für die Trails hinten, und an Cimgott als souveräner Tourpartner
PR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (4. September 2010)

ich hab ne Hand voll Leute gefragt und nachdem das Auto voll war natürlich nicht weiter gesucht...
Berthold: tja, manche sind halt schneller
Gratulation zum Step Stone!


----------



## krokerleguane (4. September 2010)

....manche,!!!!...ich treff grad nur noch schnellere 
....ich mach jetzt ne neue Gruppe auf mit der Regel: "Wer vor mir fährt fliegt raus" 
Grüsse PR


----------



## boss74 (4. September 2010)

Fahre morgen am KWB um 8.30 Uhr ab. Wer will kann gerne dazustossen.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Carsten (4. September 2010)

fahren morgen nach heubach. 9.00 uhr beim hemme, 9.15 Durchflug in Unterkochen...denn Volllast nach Westen..wer und verbeirasen sieht, kann gerne versuchen dran zu bleiben 

Ansonsten: In Elchingen ist Flugplatzfest. Sehr sehenswert...alte Bomber aus dem WW2 und so


----------



## krokerleguane (4. September 2010)

Hi verschollener, (boss74)
bin leider heut zu viel gefahren, deswegen morgen Pause. Eventuell klappt was nächstes WE.
Grüsse PR


----------



## Carsten (5. September 2010)

Hier ein Bildchen aus der Schweiz: 





so was sollten wir  auch überall an die Trails hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (5. September 2010)

jaja .. der matze .. ich glaub der berthold hat recht .. verschollen .. 
war mitm kumpel um 8.30 am KWB, haben bis 9.15 gewartet aber von dem war nix zu finden .. 
sind dann allein los gezogen .. war auch ganz ok .. zwar wieder bissel wege suchen .. kenn mich ja au net so mega aus .. 
lief eigentlich alles ganz gut bis auf die eine stelle aufm OTR .. die spur über die felsen is noch net so ganz was für mich .. aber probiert hab ichs mal .. 
video von meinem übermächtigen alles in schatten stellenden fahrkünsten kommt demnächst auf mein profil .. 
greeez nochi


----------



## krokerleguane (9. September 2010)

...aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage, hab ich mich entschlossen mein Bike zu verkaufen und irgendwas sinnigeres für das lokale Klima als Hobby zu wählen. 
Meine Entscheidung fiel auf Competition-Tretboot-Rafting, ...hab mir jetzt so ein Wettkampf-Wildbach-Kohlefaser-Tretboot gekauft und übe gerade am Bucher Stausee.

Besseres Hobby (runter bis Beitrag vom 5.09.):

http://www.rcindependent.com/wbb2/thread.php?postid=599840#post599840

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (10. September 2010)

Na endlich kapiert er es!

Der alte Sack hat sowieso immer nur die Trails blockiert!!



Allerdings wirst Du nicht viel für dein Bike bekommen, wenn Du es mit samt den 50 Ersatzrahmen verkaufst, herscht ein zu großes Überangebot und der Preis ist im Keller.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MK007 (10. September 2010)

Wer fährt morgen Nachmittag (habe Vormittags noch Action)?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## ezkimo (10. September 2010)

oh mann, mir reicht es!

bin heute am BB auf ganz normalen Waldweg (auf Schotter) von zwei Förster gestellt worden, das war mal richtig heftig und fast schon handgreiflich. Hoffe das da nichts nachkommt. 

nachdem was ich mir anhören musste, ist mir der BB vorerst vergangen!


----------



## Carsten (10. September 2010)

nur zur Info: die Jungs haben NULL Rechte. Wenn sie Dich berühren kannst sie anzeigen!
Also einfach los fahren, und wenn Sie Dich daran hindern wollen, mach sie freundlich darauf aufmerksam, dass Du sie wegen Nötigung anzeigen wirst.


----------



## krokerleguane (10. September 2010)

Hi ezkimo, wo war das und was war genau?
Grüße Berthold


----------



## nochi (11. September 2010)

was geht n mit dene .. aufm schotterweg .. spinnen die!? .. wenns wenigstens mitten im wald aufm trail gewesen wär .. 

wer fährt heut (Samstag) ab mittags (hab bis 11 rum techniker schule) .. oder morgen?


----------



## krokerleguane (11. September 2010)

Freeridefritz, du bist online, ...wieder da.
War genial, denk ich mal, ...."deine" Alpenüberquerung, ....berichte.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (11. September 2010)

Ja, wir erwarten einen sofortigen Lagebericht!

BTW: was tut man wenn am Schaltwerk plötzlich ein ganzer Gang fehlt ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (11. September 2010)

Hi, ja bin schon seit Mittwoch Abend wieder da .... war die letzten 3 Tage krank im Bett, hab mir vermutl. am Ankunftstag (Dienstag) ne kleine Erkältung eingefangen. Da hat`s zum Abschluss noch den ganzen Tag geschifft.

Am 1.Tag mussten wir durch meterhohen Schnee stapfen (hoch und runter) , das ging bei mir voll auf die Knie. Rappenseehütte und kleine Steinscharte waren komplett eingeschneit. Ein Tourenguide mit ner Wandergruppe hat uns für komplett bescheuert erklärt....
Aufgrund der blöden Schneefälle mussten wir dann auch die ursprünglich geplante Route zu Beginn ändern, weil überall zuviel Schnee lag. Übernachtung war dann in der Freiburger Hütte.


2. Tag fing gar nicht mal so schlecht an, endete aber mit einer für mich persönlichen Grenzerfahrung als wir zu der (wieder tief eingeschneiten) Heilbronner Hütte hochgestapft sind. Zehen waren weg (gefroren) , Anstrengungsfaktor maximal, (Wasser in den Schuhen kühlt gut), das ganze über gefühlte 5 Stunden...naja, als ich an der Heilbronner-Hütte ankam dann Endorphinausstoß vom Feinsten, das half über die Schmerzen hinweg.


3.Tag ...weiß gar nicht mehr genau was da passiert ist, irgendwie haben wir da glaub nur 1500hm geschafft, aufgrund der Anstrengungen an den ersten 2 Tagen. Endstaton war zu Fuße des Val D`Uina in einer super Pension mit geilem Essen.Kurze Erhohlung.

4.Tag Hoch ins Val D`Uina, super Etappe, krasse Strecke durch in den Fels gehauene Wege , etc. , dann Sesvenna Hütte , dann, keine Ahnung mehr ...Anstrengung wieder sehr hoch, glaub wir sind dann noch an nem Almabtrieb vorbei gekommen runter ins Vinschgau, Klaus hat ne Wespe in Kopf gestochen , viel fast in Ohnmacht, sind dann noch bis Sulden hoch ...heftige Etappe mit Zwischenfall, der Klaus die Tage danach zum Elefantenmensch gemacht hat.

5. Tag : Kranke ******** : Zwei 3000er überquert, Madritschjoch und Gletscher am Grotlermassiv....danach klinisch tot mit Übernachtung auf Hütte in 2600 m Höhe, Erhohlungsfaktor Null komma garnichts.

6. Tag: Skigebiet Madonna die Campiglio zu Fuß erklommen, lustige Trails abgefahren, dann ab ins Brenta, Übernachtung in einer Pilzsucher-Hütte (modern).

7. Tag : Bocca d´Ussol als letzte Hürde, alles im Regen, ab Gipfel wurde daraus strömender Pissregen mit Wind, Boden aufgeweicht, Steine nass und gltischtig,....hat mich gewundert, dass ich alles fehlerfrei schieben konnte..., dann um den Ledro See rum und die Ponale runter: Ankunft in Riva! Endlich!

Eindruck insgesamt:
Unfassbar, kranke ********!  Dass ich es irgendwie doch geschafft habe, ein Wunder?! Die Schwertis mussten oft (eigentlich immer?) auf mich warten, da ich sowohl aufm bike uphill als auch zu Fuß beim Tragen oder Schieben total abgekackt habe. Bergab Performance ging teilweise, die Trails waren schwer, verblockt und ausgesetzt, zum Schluss ausgewaschen, naß, glitschig. Ich konnte nicht alles fahren, aber habe auf jeden Fall wieder aufgelevelt. Die Trails waren eigentlich immer die Belohnung für die ganzen Qualen. Und die schöne Landschaft, wo ich manchmal gerne mehr Zeit gehabt hätte sie zu genießen (Längere Pausen waren undenkbar, da das Tagespensum von min. 2000hm immer geschafft werden musste)....

Fazit: Kranke ********! Aber: Hat irgendwie doch Spaß gemacht, muss wieder aufs Bike, wieder in die Berge ....


----------



## cimgott (11. September 2010)

Hi Freeridefritz,

freut mich, dass Du wieder da bist. Mein Tip war ja eher dass du am 3 Tag die Schnauze voll hast und gemütlich wieder gen Heimat gondelst. Respekt für's durchhalten !!!

Die Schwerties sind schon ne Klasse für sich! Allerdings hätte der September auch etwas schöneres Wetter bereithalten können! Aber bei gutem Wetter kann ja jeder biken !!

Na Hauptsache alle sind ohne größere bleibende Schäden wieder zurück !!!

@Carsten
Züge vergammelt? Mal los schrauben und Leichtgängigkeit testen. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (11. September 2010)

Toller Bericht. Das hätte mir genau so gefallen. Schade, dass ich diese To(rt)ur nicht erleben durfte.

Ne ne Züge sinds nicht. Alle neu, ganz neu. Schaltwerk schaffts nichts mal ohne Kette und  ohne Zug bis unters größte Ritzel...brauche wohl doch ein Neues...


----------



## Carsten (11. September 2010)

geht heut wer auf die Reichstädter?


----------



## cimgott (11. September 2010)

Jep, werd da wohl so um 21 uhr mal aufschlagen !!Können ja was ausmachen !

Hat eigentlich jemand Laune morgen nach Kempten zu fahren? Mein AlpX Kamerad hat eben angefragt, er ist von dort und will morgen ne Tour über den Stuiben machen!

Weis leider noch nicht ob ich morgen fahren kann, hab eben an meinem Auto ne Schraube rund gedreht!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (11. September 2010)

...cimgott, lass die Finger von technischen Sachen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ich kann nicht mit, muss morgen auf ne Taufe.......


----------



## nochi (11. September 2010)

cimgott .. gibts da nähere infos zu .. wann will der denn los .. und wie schaut die tour aus?

zur not könnt mer auch bis zu 3 bikes auf mein biketräger packen und fahren ..


----------



## Carsten (11. September 2010)

morgen wie immer am KWB


----------



## nochi (11. September 2010)

an was für ne tour hast denn gedacht carsten .. normal wie sonntag vor 2 wochen .. oder willst irgendwas weites fahren und km reißen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (11. September 2010)

km reißen


----------



## ezkimo (11. September 2010)

werde auch da sein!
auf Reichstätter meine ich

und ihr müsst den BikeHelm aufsetzen, sonst erkenne ich Euch nicht!


----------



## krokerleguane (12. September 2010)

...freeridefritz , dauernd online, Bikentzug??????
Bin heut spontan ne Frühtour  (7.39 - 12.40 Uhr) mit ezkimo gefahren. War mal richtig schön, Popolupfer - SS - PS - OR.
War sonst wer unterwegs?
Grüsse PR


----------



## Carsten (12. September 2010)

wir warenn mal wieder schnell on Tour . 
Knapp 1300 hm und 50 km. BB, HolyGhost, vwz, H&H, Glastrail
hab meinen 20000km ohnewartungfox80mmmißbraucheccgabelfürfreeride erfolgreich beendet...Totaolschaden und offenes Ölbad...im warsten Sinne des Wortes 
ein bisschen putzen und ab zu ebaymit dem schnäppchen


----------



## cimgott (12. September 2010)

Freut mich, dass du (Berthold) noch jemand für deine InallerHergottsFrüheTour gefunden hast, nachdem ich ja abgesagt hatte.

Naja die Strafe hab ich dann in Form einer bremsenlosen Tour von Carsten und Hemme bekommen 

Kinder Kinder ich will endlich mal wieder gemütlich fahren!

Die Gabel von Carsten war aber cool!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## schwertrider (13. September 2010)

so,gut erhohlt vom lago zurück!hier scheinbar alles beim alten.
grüsse an fritz:hasst dich doch super geschlagen-respekt.dein bike und deine sachen sind bei mir.musst dich halt melden wenn`se abholen willst.hab diese woche spätschicht.
vlg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (15. September 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> ...freeridefritz , dauernd online, Bikentzug??????




Hoi Berthold & others,

ja..hab die letzten paar Tage intensiv vorm Computer verbracht und meine Abschlussarbeit vollends durchgepresst ...nebenher musste ich selbstverständlich auch all Eure Posts (wenige), und News von der Eurobike (viele...u.a. beieindruckt mich das neue Jekyll von Cannondale total) hier im Forum nachlesen, da muss man viel online sein...

So..nun ists aber endlich vollbracht, heute die Arbeit abgegeben  ... mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.

Eigentlich wollte ich mich besaufen, da ich aber gestern mein bike wieder bekommen habe werde ich dieses jetzt putzen & richten und heute Abend zu ner Tour aufbrechen. Die Beine rufen schon lange wieder danach ...

Wer isch da ? So 18 Uhr / 18.30 Uhr  am RP ? Nach der Transalp isch mir`s Wetter egal ...alle meine Klamotten sind wieder trocken und halten einem min. 2 h Regen-Ritt durch die heimischen Wälder locker stand!

Bis dann ...viele Grüße,

FRF


----------



## krokerleguane (15. September 2010)

Hi, ich bin diese Woche erstmal raus, eventuell am Sa oder So je nach Wetter (ich weiß, klingt weich IST ES ABER NICHT; OK:::ALSO VORSICHT MIT SOLCHEN GEDANKE`N......)
Ich hab schulemäßig zu viel zu tun.
Grüsse PR


----------



## nochi (15. September 2010)

@FRF .. ich pack mal mein zeug ins auto und komm zum RP .. 
gruß nochi


----------



## freeridefritz (15. September 2010)

Stop! Bin doch besoffen!


----------



## nochi (15. September 2010)

tooooo late .. war von 18 bis 18.30 am RP .. 
nur allein start ich net bei so nem wetter .. kenn mich da oben noch net wirklich aus .. und is mir noch zu unsicher .. 

schon zum 2. mal in aalen versetzt worden .. so langsam mach ich mir sorgen .. sollt mal duschen .. vllt stink ich ja ..


----------



## freeridefritz (15. September 2010)

Nee, nee an dir liegts sicher ned. Ein Kumpel hat mich nur davon überzeugt das ich heute saufen MUSS! Machen grad nennen


----------



## cimgott (15. September 2010)

Ja das Jerkii sah recht gut aus auf der Eurobike!

Die neuen Canyon machen auch echt was her, Thomas hat kaum mehr die Augen vom Strive lassen können und das Teil fast vom Sockel gerissen 

Aber habt ihr mal die Videos vom Hausbesuch bei Specialized angesehen, echt der Hammer!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=479787

Hoffentlich stellen die bald Teil 3 ein!

Gruß Martin


----------



## freeridefritz (15. September 2010)

Nee, nee an dir liegts sicher ned. Ein Kumpel hat mich nur davon überzeugt das ich heute saufen MUSS! Machen gra nen Jacky klar.... Prostata!


----------



## nochi (16. September 2010)

so wie ich seh, geht heut nix!?


----------



## krokerleguane (16. September 2010)

Hi,
@ffritz, da könnt ich ja neidisch werden, was für ein Leben, Studentenleben halt, einfach ne Spontanparty am helichten Tag....
....genieß die sorglose Zeit´ohne große Verpflichtungen und Verantwortung, ......die kommt nie wieder, außer du wirst assig 

...ich hab nen Schnupfen, mal sehen, ob ich das WE was machen kann....egal, dann werd ich halt dick, was solls, bin bergab schon schneller.....
Grüße PR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (16. September 2010)

@Berthold: gute Besserung, du Dauerkrankerkroker. Tja, das Studentenleben ist jetzt leider auch vorbei ... 

War auf ner kleine Genuss-Tour am BB heute und hab voll viel Nachwuchs im Wald entdeckt ... kleine MTB`ler vom Radclub Aalen und ein paar Independent Nachwüchsler ... alle voll motiviert ! Da geht was, Respekt!

Auch den Spuren nach ist wohl grad am BB mächtig was los ...ich dacht ich bin der Einzigste, der sich durch die Schlammschei.sse kämpft, pahh ..von wegen, alles schon verspurt und befahren. Auch die Gegend um die Erzgrube scheint stark (vom Nachwuchs?) befahren zu werden. 

Da kann man schon verstehen, das sich manche Leute aufregen. Wenn beispielsweise Bremsspuren bis auf den Kiesweg raus gezogen werden, kein Wunder. Man sollte die, die das machen mal darauf hinweisen (Lest Ihr hier mit ? Gerne eine PN an mich!). 

Evtl. auch nicht alles fahren, wenn s zu matschig ist. Man kann (für den uphill) auch aufm Kiesweg bleiben und macht die Trails nicht kaputt. 

Naja, mir bald ehh egal ...muss ab 1.Oktober ja eher um Trail-Legalisierung rund um München mitkämpfen!

Gruß & bis hoffentlich bald? NoNames, Schwertis? , 

FRF


PS: @Schwertrider: Sind die Photos von der Transalp schon irgendwo gesammelt? ( --->PN?)


----------



## cimgott (16. September 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> @ffritz, da könnt ich ja neidisch werden, was für ein Leben, Studentenleben halt, einfach ne Spontanparty am helichten Tag....
> ....genieß die sorglose Zeit´ohne große Verpflichtungen und Verantwortung, ......die kommt nie wieder, außer du wirst assig



Naja das geht schon, als Lehrer z.B. 

@ffritz
Die Kleinen kenne ich nicht aber einen de Väter

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (16. September 2010)

ach so, wie jeden do heute schwertrider afterbiketreff in bekannter loction, ab 9


----------



## nochi (16. September 2010)

@frf .. hättest ruhig was sagen können .. dann hätt mer heut ne runde drehn können .. 

ich verabschied mich jetzt erstmal das we bis dienstag .. in crailsheim is Fränkisches Volksfest .. da kann ich 4 tage net mal grad laufen .. da is ans biken nicht zu denken .. 

greez nochi


----------



## schwertrider (17. September 2010)

@ffrt. : die bilder hat alle frank auf seinem laptop.sind ein par gute dabei,die deinen leidensweg dokumentieren.
vlg.


----------



## Carsten (17. September 2010)

wo bekomme ich bis morgen einen Avid Code Geberkolben Dichtungssatz her???


----------



## MK007 (17. September 2010)

Eventuell bei Freesmile in Rosenberg.

Grüsse 

Markus


----------



## Carsten (17. September 2010)

das wäre noch einen Versuch wert


----------



## cimgott (17. September 2010)

Ich glaube sowas hat kein Shop vorrätig, zu speziell, vor allem ne Code
Deshalb hab ich diese Kits für meine verflixte Elixir auf Vorrat gekauft.

Wenn deine vordere spinnt, kann ich Dir ne Juicy 5 leihen, die reicht für hier rum auch zur Not!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (17. September 2010)

notbremse hab ich, ne alte Hayes.Danke
das brauch ich:







gibts nur online, hätte mir halt ne Woche früher einfallen müssen, muss ich mir jetzt halt ins hotel schicken lassen


----------



## boss74 (17. September 2010)

Wer geht morgen mittag biken?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## boss74 (17. September 2010)

mag mit mir keiner biken?

was habe ich euch getan? Liebt ihr mich denn nicht mehr?


----------



## Carsten (17. September 2010)

ich war heute und gehe sonntag
ansonsten gerne


----------



## krokerleguane (17. September 2010)

...ich mochte dich noch nie 

......ich muss morgen Stoffverteilungspläne schreiben, und schauen ob ich schnupfentechnisch schon topfit bin.
Wenn dann geh Sonntag ne kleine Runde biken, vielleicht auch erst mit Ezkimo am frühen Nachmittag, aber das steht noch nicht fest.

Grüße PR

...ps, VORSICHT hemme ist online, er sucht sich wieder Opfer, denen er am Trailrand auflauert, dann mitfährt und sie dann in den sicheren Hungerast fährt.


----------



## boss74 (17. September 2010)

verteilst du jetzt schon Stoff an deine Schüler?

auf dem Pausenhof oder wo?

darf ich bei dir auch einkaufen?

Brauchst du da nen Plan dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (17. September 2010)

...tja guter Stoff ist rar, das sieht man an meinen Fox-Hosen, die sind alle immer nach 2 Monaten durchgescheuert, ......


----------



## cimgott (17. September 2010)

Weniger Stoff ist manchmal mehr !!


----------



## boss74 (17. September 2010)

Sonntag fahre ich übrigens auch. 

Gott sei Dank habe ich meine Grippe überstanden.

Muss trotzdem guten Stoff anziehen,


----------



## boss74 (17. September 2010)

Tja cimgott, und das aus deinem Munde war eigentlich klar.

Ich muss euch mal mein neu dekoriertes Oberrohr zeigen.


----------



## MK007 (17. September 2010)

Hi Matze,

würde morgen biken gehn, wann hast du vor zu fahren?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Carsten (17. September 2010)

habt Ihr das schon gesehen:







leider noch mit siffender Bremse


----------



## cimgott (17. September 2010)

Top Parts, jetzt fehlt noch ein gescheiter Rahmen!


----------



## Carsten (18. September 2010)

wenigstens hat der nicht schon ab Werk verbogene Rohre.

Aber das ist wie mit den Frauen: zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden...sonst bleibt am Ende noch eine(r) übrig und bekommt keine(n) ab ;-))))))


----------



## junkyjerk (18. September 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> habt Ihr das schon gesehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



autschn zu dem schwuggeligen tribal-aufkleber am unterrohr.. ansonsten geil.


----------



## nochi (18. September 2010)

boss74 schrieb:


> mag mit mir keiner biken?
> 
> was habe ich euch getan? Liebt ihr mich denn nicht mehr?



tja .. das passiert halt wenn man leute mit dene mer sich zum biken verabredet hat versetzt ..  ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (18. September 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> wenigstens hat der nicht schon ab Werk verbogene Rohre.
> 
> Aber das ist wie mit den Frauen: zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden...sonst bleibt am Ende noch eine(r) übrig und bekommt keine(n) ab ;-))))))


----------



## wildermarkus (18. September 2010)

Wo hast denn die schwarze 36er her?
140 oder 160 hinten?

Bis auf den Aufkleber ein schönes Rad

Gruß


----------



## Carsten (18. September 2010)

die 36er gibts ab 2011 so...gekauft beim Stütz in Unterkochen
hinten 160...genau so wie vorne.
Mir gefallen die Tribals, aber werden da eh nicht lange halten...

hab gerade eben noch ne Kettenführung nachgerüstet

Inspiration: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7571386&postcount=2651


----------



## krokerleguane (18. September 2010)

Hi, 
arbeite gerade für die Schule und meine Erkältung ist heftiger als gestern, also diese WE bei mir nix mit Biken!
Ich schau dann halt mein Bike (auch ohne verbogene Rohre) so im Wohnzimmer an 
Gruß PR


----------



## cimgott (18. September 2010)

Sodele, hab ne schöne Tour gedreht heute!

Meine Rohre sind noch genauso gebogen wie sie sein sollen, nur die Gesichtshaut hat es etwas zusammengezogen, als ich mir eine Urtica von der Gattung der Urticaceae mal ganz genau angesehen habe!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (19. September 2010)

so ist ads halt, wenn man sich mit Bedecktsamern einläßt


----------



## ezkimo (19. September 2010)

Falls wer von Euch Reifen braucht, habe ein paar Stk. zu verkaufen. 

NEU und ungefahren!
- Muddy Mary TC 2,5"
- Muddy Mary TC 2,35
- Fat Albert Rear TC 2,4"

Schaut einfach in meinen Bikemarkt, vielleicht kann ja der eine oder andere einen brauchen.


----------



## Carsten (19. September 2010)

Kettenführung funkt klasse. 
Heute 54km und 1200 hm tadellos, bergauf und bergab


----------



## ezkimo (19. September 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> Kettenführung funkt klasse.
> Heute 54km und 1200 hm tadellos, bergauf und bergab



hey, das hat was und Super Idee und wenns dann noch funktioniert, perfekt. 

Hatte mir schon die Lösung von von Bionicon ausgeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (19. September 2010)

Ok, Prinzip ist wohl das Gleiche:






schaut gut aus...

wenn ich mal Zeit hab, denn bastel ich das mit ner Schelle an die MK8 Schraube für die Syntace Kettenführung...


----------



## ezkimo (19. September 2010)

gute Idee,

mir fällt noch was ein, 
man könnte ja auch ein Scharnier nehmen, oben am Scharnier mittig ein Loch bohren, dann am Gewinde für Syntacekettenführung festschrauben. Scharnier sollte vorher noch in Flucht verdreht sein und am anderen Ende vom Scharnier (also unten) das Führungsrohr mit Kabelbinder oder ähnlich an das Scharnier leicht locker festmachen 

Dann müsst man nur noch das Scharnier regelmäßig ölen, aber das könnte man ja auch gleichzeitig mit der Kette machen...


----------



## ruhigblut (21. September 2010)

moin,

ist am 23.9 jemand von euch in bad wildbad ?

gruß dennis


----------



## cimgott (21. September 2010)

*Newsflash*

Lokalnachrichten:
Nach einer bisher unbestätigten Meldung ist heute nach langer Krankheit der letzte noch lebende NoName verstorben. Eine Trauerfeier in kleinem Kreis soll am morgigen Mittwoch um 18:30 am RP stattfinden

Wetter:
Morgen meist sonnig bis zu 21°C

Verkehrsmeldungen
Die WB ist nach umfassenden Sanierungsarbeiten wieder komplett befahrbar


----------



## Carsten (21. September 2010)

ich hab meinem neuen Bike heute mal die Berge gezeigt:





und das gleich richtig. Audienz beim König.
600 hm Seilbahn. 200 hm Schotter 1000m (2h) Tragen, 1800 hm Singeletrailabfahrt...ein Traum

Mehr Fotos in meiner Galerie


----------



## freeridefritz (21. September 2010)

Wie tragisch... aber damit ist es erwiesen, man kann auch schon an einem kleinen Schnupfen sterben! 

Newsflash Teil II:
Das Wasseralfinger Bier am NFH schmeckt auch bei Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (21. September 2010)

....habt ihr ne zu enge Unterhose an oder was.........

Schnupfen ist schon erledigt, hab am Sonntag noch pausiert und bin mittags auf der Strecke in Gmünd noch rc-rennen gefahren.
Leider hab ich die Woche mal wieder komplett voll. Gerade komm ich von meinem Elternabend, morgen hat meine kleine Geburtstag, Do nach der NachmittagsSchule noch ne Besprechung, und Freitag hab ich auch schon dicht, komm grad nicht mal zum Laufen, das soll was heißen.

WE ist eingeplant, sieht dann nach perfektem RainKingWetter aus 

nix mehr mit Grüße und so, 
nur noch: gez. PRdezwdSdNh

(ProphetRiderdereuchzeigtwodieSpeichedenNippelhat)


----------



## Carsten (22. September 2010)

tja, die Resozialisierung und Wiedereingliederung ins Leben der arbeitenden Bevölkerung ist nach 6 Wochen Ferien echt hart. Da würde ich auch gleich krank werden.


----------



## ezkimo (22. September 2010)

es geht das Gerücht um, dass die Schwertrider ihre PC´s  verkauft haben damit der hohe Reifenverschleiss durch den Erlös gesponsert werden kann...

das nicht vorhandensein der Threads bestätigt dies!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. September 2010)

ezkimo schrieb:


> es geht das Gerücht um, dass die Schwertrider ihre PC´s  verkauft haben damit der hohe Reifenverschleiss durch den Erlös gesponsert werden kann...
> 
> das nicht vorhandensein der Threads bestätigt dies!




es heißt immer noch SCHWERTREITER, lieber Äßcimo.


----------



## krokerleguane (23. September 2010)

Hi, ich hab es heute doch noch um 16.30 aus der Schule geschafft, Heim und gleich aufs Bike, man war das nach 2 Wochen Pause ein tolles Gefühl.
Ich war zwar noch ziemlich powerlos, irgendwie hat mich die blöde latent vorhandene Erkältung doch etwas geschwächt, aber oben angekommen und war es einfach super, wenn man die Protektoren anlegt, den Sattel runternmacht und losfährt, in den Trail einbiegt und alles um einen rum vergisst......

Am geheimen Treffpunkt 69 hab ich dann auch vorbeigeschaut, da ich aufgrund des Traumwetters und den Traumbedingungen der Trails viele Biker erwartet hab, 
nix wars mit viele, LonsomeFank war der einzige, nach ner Auffahrt mit ihm hab ich aber kapituliert, er hatte sich zwar bemüht langsam zu fahren (Danke Frank) doch wenn man sieht, dass der Vordermann dauernd am Berg balancieren übt weiß man was gebacken ist...ich hab dann einfach gesagt:" Geh Frank....!" ...und er ist gegangen

Wahrscheinlich habt ihr Stützstrumpfträger alle heut Nachmittag freigenommen und wart länger Biken!!!!!!!!!
PR


----------



## ezkimo (23. September 2010)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> es heißt immer noch SCHWERTREITER, lieber Äßcimo.



ein Lebenszeichen 

____________ aber who the F... is Äßcimo  ______________


----------



## Carsten (23. September 2010)

So, Bremse leckt nimmer ab morgen geht´s auf Alpencross...Zeit bis Anfang Oktober...schaun wir mal was Wetter macht...

wer was mitbekommen will, abonniert mich bei facebook


----------



## freeridefritz (24. September 2010)

Viel Erfolg Carsten!  Bitte viel berichten von deim Frax.... Grüße & viel Erfolg, Christoph!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. September 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich habt ihr Stützstrumpfträger alle heut Nachmittag freigenommen und wart länger Biken!!!!!!!!!
> PR



Tatsächlich, so war´s. Gestern und auch die Tage zuvor. Viele tolle trails bei schönstem Wetter, einfach geil. Freue mich schon auf den goldenen Oktober mit viel Sonne, frischem Laub und bunter Kulisse. Da geht sicher mal wieder was zusammen. Grüsse.


----------



## krokerleguane (24. September 2010)

....echt....mit Stützstrümpfen....???? ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (24. September 2010)

Hi SchwertreiterAA,

habe soeben die Bilder entdeckt. 

Ich find das hier so geil . Ich denke wenn das einer nachempfinden kann, dann ich, und da muss ich nicht mal mit Euch auf eine Alpenüberquerung, da reicht es hier auf den Hometrails schon.





Spassfaktor ist Super aber der ko-Faktor ist nicht zu unterschätzen! Wer da mit Euch auf einer Alpenüberquerung mithalten kann, dem gebührt (sagt man das so?) Respekt.


----------



## nochi (24. September 2010)

die haltung kenn ich ... die hatt ich schon öfters mal bei den touren in aalen .. 

wer fährt n nächste woche so ab montag .. fall das we noch krankheitsbedingt aus ..


----------



## freeridefritz (24. September 2010)

kranke scheis.se


----------



## spykie (24. September 2010)

ezkimo schrieb:


> Hi SchwertreiterAA,
> 
> habe soeben die Bilder entdeckt.
> 
> ...


Wie Chris gibt auf ???


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. September 2010)

Hallo, die Fotos vom AlpenX 2010 sind da (Danke an Frank), da möchte ich mal den Bericht vom Fritz ergänzen und etwas illustrien.



freeridefritz schrieb:


> Am 1.Tag mussten wir durch meterhohen Schnee stapfen (hoch und runter) , das ging bei mir voll auf die Knie. Rappenseehütte und kleine Steinscharte waren komplett eingeschneit. Ein Tourenguide mit ner Wandergruppe hat uns für komplett bescheuert erklärt....
> Aufgrund der blöden Schneefälle mussten wir dann auch die ursprünglich geplante Route zu Beginn ändern, weil überall zuviel Schnee lag. Übernachtung war dann in der Freiburger Hütte.



Start in Oberstdorf, 8 Uhr, 2,5 °C, Schnee ab 1500 mNN nachdem es 2 Tage lang geschneit hatte. Das Wetter war hervorragend, also los.




Das mit dem Schnee stimmte, aber Schrofenpass kann schließlich jeder ...




Erste Abfahrtsversuche scheiterten umgehend, Ski wären wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen




Weiter im Tal gabs dann bestes bike-Gelände 




freeridefritz schrieb:


> 2. Tag fing gar nicht mal so schlecht an, endete aber mit einer für mich persönlichen Grenzerfahrung als wir zu der (wieder tief eingeschneiten) Heilbronner Hütte hochgestapft sind. Zehen waren weg (gefroren) , Anstrengungsfaktor maximal, (Wasser in den Schuhen kühlt gut), das ganze über gefühlte 5 Stunden...naja, als ich an der Heilbronner-Hütte ankam dann Endorphinausstoß vom Feinsten, das half über die Schmerzen hinweg.






Im schönen Silbertal




Winterjöchl - der Name sagt eigentlich alles. Danach begegnet Fritz seinem Schöpfer.



freeridefritz schrieb:


> 3.Tag ...weiß gar nicht mehr genau was da passiert ist, irgendwie haben wir da glaub nur 1500hm geschafft, aufgrund der Anstrengungen an den ersten 2 Tagen. Endstaton war zu Fuße des Val D`Uina in einer super Pension mit geilem Essen.Kurze Erhohlung.






Auf der KLassikerroute: Abfahrt vom Fimberpass, zunächst noch mit Schneefeldern ...




... dann immer flowiger ...




... und dann der bekannte northshore



freeridefritz schrieb:


> 4.Tag Hoch ins Val D`Uina, super Etappe, krasse Strecke durch in den Fels gehauene Wege , etc. , dann Sesvenna Hütte , dann, keine Ahnung mehr ...Anstrengung wieder sehr hoch, glaub wir sind dann noch an nem Almabtrieb vorbei gekommen runter ins Vinschgau, Klaus hat ne Wespe in Kopf gestochen , viel fast in Ohnmacht, sind dann noch bis Sulden hoch ...heftige Etappe mit Zwischenfall, der Klaus die Tage danach zum Elefantenmensch gemacht hat.






val d´uina hoch (nur runterfahren ist schöner)




der weg vom vinschgau rauf nach sulden zieht sich und fordert seine opfer




trailspass vor der "Waldesruhe" erweckt totgeglaubte zu neuem Leben



freeridefritz schrieb:


> 5. Tag : Kranke ******** : Zwei 3000er überquert, Madritschjoch und Gletscher am Grotlermassiv....danach klinisch tot mit Übernachtung auf Hütte in 2600 m Höhe, Erhohlungsfaktor Null komma garnichts.






Auffahrt Madritschjoch (ca. 3100 mNN) im Ortlergebiet




Abfahrt vom allerfeinsten




Der lange Aufstieg zur Furkelscharte fordert dann wieder seinen Tribut




hinauf in die Gletscherwelt des Ortler




auf dem Gletscher (Warten auf Fritz)




anspruchsvolle Abfahrt zur Hütte



freeridefritz schrieb:


> 6. Tag: Skigebiet Madonna die Campiglio zu Fuß erklommen, lustige Trails abgefahren, dann ab ins Brenta, Übernachtung in einer Pilzsucher-Hütte (modern).






geile Abfahrt durch den Naturpark, später rüber in die Brenta (Rif. Graffer)




vor dem Bärenpass (Warten auf Fritz)




freeridefritz schrieb:


> 7. Tag : Bocca d´Ussol als letzte Hürde, alles im Regen, ab Gipfel wurde daraus strömender Pissregen mit Wind, Boden aufgeweicht, Steine nass und gltischtig,....hat mich gewundert, dass ich alles fehlerfrei schieben konnte..., dann um den Ledro See rum und die Ponale runter: Ankunft in Riva! Endlich!






Den ganzen Tag Regen, die lange Auffahrt, das zehrt




Geschafft. Wasser in den Schuhen und Wasseralfinger in den Händen. Passt. Alles Passt.



freeridefritz schrieb:


> Eindruck insgesamt:
> Unfassbar, kranke ********!  Dass ich es irgendwie doch geschafft habe, ein Wunder?! Die Schwertis mussten oft (eigentlich immer?) auf mich warten, da ich sowohl aufm bike uphill als auch zu Fuß beim Tragen oder Schieben total abgekackt habe. Bergab Performance ging teilweise, die Trails waren schwer, verblockt und ausgesetzt, zum Schluss ausgewaschen, naß, glitschig. Ich konnte nicht alles fahren, aber habe auf jeden Fall wieder aufgelevelt. Die Trails waren eigentlich immer die Belohnung für die ganzen Qualen. Und die schöne Landschaft, wo ich manchmal gerne mehr Zeit gehabt hätte sie zu genießen (Längere Pausen waren undenkbar, da das Tagespensum von min. 2000hm immer geschafft werden musste)....
> 
> Fazit: Kranke ********! Aber: Hat irgendwie doch Spaß gemacht, muss wieder aufs Bike, wieder in die Berge ....


Danke an die Jungs für die anhaltend supergute Stimmung und das gute Gelingen der Tour auch bei nicht ganz optimalen Bedingungen. 
Respekt an Fritz bei seiner Premiere und der Art, wie er seinen Schweinehund besiegt hat. 
Danke auch an die Mädels, für den netten Empfang und die entspannten Tage am Lago.

Einen ausführlichen Bericht gibt´s dann bei der 6. Schertreitersause Ende November. Bis bald.


----------



## spykie (24. September 2010)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> Hallo, die Fotos vom AlpenX 2010 sind da (Danke an Frank), da möchte ich mal den Bericht vom Fritz ergänzen und etwas illustrien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na ja Chris lacht wieder und Das Wasseralfinger scheint auch zu munden.


----------



## krokerleguane (26. September 2010)

Hi, heute: aufgestanden...Rollladen hoch.....Straße trocken....also spontan aufs Bike...Start 8.15........hab mich bei der Auffahrt irgendwie vertrödelt und bin dann 12 Minuten zu spät am neuen geheimen Treffpunkt 343 eingetroffen.......dann einfach noch ein paar Sachen gefahren bis nach hinten zum Parcour und so.....12.20 wieder daheim in SB.
Wetter war eigentlich echt gut....Herbst halt, so mit Nebel, Nässe, Laub, Wolken, Sonne.......perfektes Bikewetter, denn seit RainKing stört mich auch das Nasse weniger
Ist heut überhaupt wer gefahren?
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (26. September 2010)

Hi Berthold,

ja heute waren alle am Start, bis auf die NoNames 

Aber jetzt wird es Zeit für Winterreifen, der abgefahrene BB und FA bringen's nicht mehr!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (26. September 2010)

Hi, tja da hab ich euch echt um ein paar Minuten verpasst 
PR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (29. September 2010)

Bachkippe! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8Dfg1bQ8Fk"]YouTube        - Bachkippe[/nomedia]


----------



## spykie (30. September 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Bachkippe!
> 
> YouTube        - Bachkippe



Ja servus Chris Du bist also Der freeridefritz . 
Gruß


----------



## freeridefritz (30. September 2010)

@spykie: klaro  !


----------



## Carsten (1. Oktober 2010)

Servus

ich kann auch noch ein Schneebild beisteuern:





nachdem es genau in der Nacht vor dem Tourstart zum Hanibal X Tirol einen heftigen Wintereinbruch gegeben hat, sind wir (Roland, Martin Schuh aus IBK und ich) kurzerhand nach Italien geflüchtet. 


Programm:

-M-Trail
-Sentiero de la Pace und Kaiserjägersteig Trail bei Levico Therme
-Passo Rolle mit Trailabfahrt im Regen
-Pala mit Schnee und 1000 Kehren Trail (Holy best of planet Trail!!!) Bilder hier
-Rosengarten mit Klettersteigen und Schnee
-gestern Rückfahrt Innsbruck-Zirl-Seefeld-Gaistal-Ehrwald-Bichelbach mit dem iIke


----------



## spykie (1. Oktober 2010)

Servus Carsten !!!
Euch kenne Ich über Falk , und Die Bilder von Euch zeigen das Ihr den "Off Topic Spirit" Voll und Ganz auslebt halt eben auf Stollen . Im Powder bevorzuge Ich lieber meine G3 Planke mit Der Fritschi drauf , da fühle Ich mich sicherer .
Soll Euch Grüße von Falk bestellen , und wie sagt man "Ride Hard - Ride Free" !!!
Gruß Miro


----------



## Carsten (1. Oktober 2010)

Servus Miro,

Ja, das war echtes Big Mountainbiking mit einigen Einlagen Experimaltalbikebergsteigen.
Nebenbei haben wir noch ein tolles Video gedreht

tja, oben haben wir den verdutzten Wanderern auch erzählt, dass wir gerade eben erst bemerkt haben, aus versehen das Bike statt dem Board hoch geschleppt haben.

Im Winter mit richtig Schnee bin ich übrigens auch mit den Tourenski in den Bergen.
Vielleicht machen wir mal ne gemeinsame Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spykie (1. Oktober 2010)

Servus Carsten !
Sehr gerne sobald ausreichend Schnee vorhanden ist .
Gruß Miro


----------



## Carsten (1. Oktober 2010)

gerade eben bei facebook entdeckt:

Freesmile.de
Nicht vergessen:
Morgen - Samstag Demoday bei uns am Shop!
Die neuen MTB´s von Trek, Ghost und Specialized testen!
Mit Schnäppchen-Markt:
Trikots+Schuhe+Helme+Jacken+Handschuhe etc zu Schnäppchenpreisen
...9.00-16.00 Uhr


----------



## nochi (1. Oktober 2010)

das klingt doch richtig interessant.. ich glaub da schau ich mal hin ..


----------



## Carsten (3. Oktober 2010)

habe gerade eben mit Erschrecken festgestellt das der VWZ von der Forstichbeutedienatursausundzerstöreallesindustrie komplett vernichtet wurde. Es sieht soi aus, als wäre so was da durch gekommen:







da ist wohl im Frühjahr jede Menge Arbeit angesagt...


----------



## krokerleguane (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ja wir haben das heute auch festgestellt. Die einsame Spur war dann wohl von dir.
Heute ne NoNames interne RansomGeburtstagsTour gemacht. Alle vier NN und unser Hoffotograf (der heut seinen Foto) vergessen hatte (Toll) waren von 8.00 bis 16.15 auf Tour.

SS - TC und noch einige für mich namenlose Trails, und ein Mittagessen am Itzelberger See waow, das war gut.
Hab ich euch eigentlich schon gesagt, dass ich meinen MountainKing liebe
Respekt an ezkimo, tapfer durchgehalten
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (4. Oktober 2010)

Dem gpunkt alles gute zum Geburtstag!! 





Auf weiterhin viel Spass auf allen Touren und in jedem Gelände Deiner Wahl!


----------



## nochi (5. Oktober 2010)

ich wünsch dem Ransom und dem Gpunkt alles gute zum geburtstag .. immer genug kraft in den beinen .. und keinen plattfuß auf der tour ..


----------



## freeridefritz (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi, falls sich heute noch wer aufs sRadl schwingt einfach mal melden, ich sitze ab jetzt im Sattel und mach ne Runde aufs AB Richtung UK. Hab handy dabei!

Ansonsten fürs WE was geplant?

Gruß,
FRF


----------



## boss74 (8. Oktober 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Hi, falls sich heute noch wer aufs sRadl schwingt einfach mal melden, ich sitze ab jetzt im Sattel und mach ne Runde aufs AB Richtung UK. Hab handy dabei!
> 
> Ansonsten fürs WE was geplant?
> 
> ...



Ich würde Samstag mittag biken gehen.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## MK007 (8. Oktober 2010)

Servus Matze,

bin eventuell am Samstag Nachmittag dabei. Melde mich noch kurzfristig.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spykie (8. Oktober 2010)

Servus FRF !
Melde mich Morgen mal bei Dir !
" RIDE HARD RIDE FREE "


----------



## freeridefritz (8. Oktober 2010)

Boah, heut Abend muss ich schon wieder zum trinken! Genieße nach meinem heutigen Ausritt gerade schon die erste hopfenhaltige Kaltschale (Franziskaner Weißbier...superlecker) und geh nachher noch auf ne Party.

Bei mir wirds daher eher am Sonntag was oder morgen Nachmittag/Abend (dann mit Handicap: kateröse Zustände)

PARTY ON PARTY HARD!  ...:kotz:


----------



## nochi (8. Oktober 2010)

geht jemand morgen früh/vormittag? .. müsst um 13uhr wieder daheim sein .. 
oder was is für sonntag geplant? hätt mal wieder bock auf schöne trails.
greez


----------



## krokerleguane (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
heute doch wieder länger geworden, war aber auch zu schön  8.25 - 13.55)
Mist ich hätte nen Foto mitnehmen sollen, perfektes Himmelblau und buntes Herbstlaub.
Tja cimgott hast verpennt, wahrscheinlich absichtlich, weil wir letztes Mal zu langsam waren 
WH war richtig schön und wir sind auch mal nen kniffligeren Weg über die Felsen gefahren, nicht die gerade Linie, die ja jeder kann
Dann alle NoNames (bis auf Arzmann, der abgebrochen hatte wegen zu viel Party nachts)....sind das Hakenwurzelstück gefahren  zum ersten Mal....voller Euphorie dann wieder an den VR rangefahren um festzustellen, dass das immer 10x steiler ist als in jeder Erinnerung 
Parcour - Verweigerer und Glois waren auch herrlich heut....hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter noch ne Weile so mitmacht.
PR


----------



## freeridefritz (10. Oktober 2010)

@Berthold:

8:25 Uhr ... um Gottes Willen! Für Sonntags definitv zu früh für Einen, der noch genau eine Woche Urlaub hat, bevor er ins verhasste Berufsleben einsteigt 

Wäre cool, wenn wirs nächste Woche nochmal schaffen, zusammen zu fahren... 

Evtl. mal wieder so ein Klassiker um 17:30 Uhr RP , oder so ... wird dann ja fast ein nigthride!


----------



## nochi (10. Oktober 2010)

kommende woche wär ich auch dabei ..


----------



## Carsten (10. Oktober 2010)

michael und ich waren gestern mal wieder aufm Berg:


----------



## cimgott (10. Oktober 2010)

Whow Klasse Aussicht, da würde ich auch strahlen!!

Leider habe ich bei den tollen Wetter schon bald das kotzen bekommen, als ich gesehen habe was im Wald wieder alles zerstört wurde!

VWZ im Eimer, ist ja bekannt!
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite, der schöne trail der sich bergauf schlängelte, perfekt mit Moos bewachsen, ist einer vierspurigen Vollernterschneiße gewichen!

Und der Hammer schlechthin, unterhalb OTR ist der Weg zur Waldautobahn ausgebaut, und links und rechts hat der Bagger einfach alles zugeschoben. Das Loch ist fast aufgefüllt!

Klasse echt Klasse!!

@Berthold, keine Absicht, war einfach zu früh !!!


----------



## krokerleguane (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ich schaff es grad einfach nicht unter der Woche....Mist...einerseits echt mehr zu tun für die Schule und andererseits auch Herbstloch mit: Kälterdunklerfeuchterfeeling....bähhh.....So ne langeFrühSonntagmorgentour reicht mir grad echt und dann noch 1-2x kurz ne Stunde Laufen.....
Jedoch sollten wir schon FreeridefritzAbschiedsTour machen....auch wenn der Film heißen wird:
"Er tanzte nur einen Sommer"..........ich erinner mich noch an die Erste Begegnung als er da stand mit seinem StereoKumpel, vorne am Bänkchen vor dem AlfingTrail und er uns dann einfach hinterher fuhr....und dann sind wir ihn ein ganzes halbes Jahr nicht mehr losgeworden die Zecke ....
sogar die Schwertreiter hat er über die Alpen verfolgt

...ach ja beim Ersten Mal stand er da, ....noch der volle Hinterradbremser und hat überlegt, ob er eventuell ds Glois fahren soll.....ich hab ihn energisch davon abgeraten.......FFritz...dafür schuldest du mir noch ein Bier
...ja er wird fehlen, der kleine Italiener mit der MafiosoSonnenbrille, immer lachend (ausser zeitweise auf der Alpenüberquerung - pers. Vermutung)
...immer Cimgott ärgernd..........was wird wohl ohne uns aus ihm....erst Anzeichen des Verfalls zeichnen sich ab - (siehe Gründe für sein Fernbleiben so mancher SonntagFrühTour).........
Er wird uns fehlen, denn er war der Beweis dafür, wie schnell man vom HB zum Pro werden kann - mit Hilfe der gloriousfamousincredible NONAMES!

(HB= Hinterradbremser)

Grüsse Berthold....in Zukunft verlangen wir Geld für "geführte Touren" und Tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (13. Oktober 2010)

jep, eine Abschiedstour sollten wir machen...und noch mal die legendären Würstchen grillen


----------



## cimgott (13. Oktober 2010)

Absolut !!!


----------



## freeridefritz (13. Oktober 2010)

Cool, hoffentlich kann dann auch schon die Übergabe meines "Vermächtnisses" geschehen ... ???


----------



## Carsten (13. Oktober 2010)

denn organisiert mal was
wir müssen leider Freitag noch mal in die Berge und einen Gipfel machen und ab Sa regnet es.
Der Himmel weint sozusagen


----------



## freeridefritz (13. Oktober 2010)

Ja, der weint in meinem Auftrag, weil ich in München nur die besch.issenen Isartrails zum biken hab...


----------



## Carsten (14. Oktober 2010)

und man ist gleich im besch... Karwendel, im blöden Garmisch, der langweilgen Rofan ist auch weit weg und nach Innsbruck ist es unendlich weit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (14. Oktober 2010)

scho klar, ist aber halt ned so nach dem motto: "rauf aufs bike und ab aufn trail" ...man muss immer erst mit auto oder bahn anreisen!

Bachkippe!





Carsten schrieb:


> und man ist gleich im besch... Karwendel, im blöden Garmisch, der langweilgen Rofan ist auch weit weg und nach Innsbruck ist es unendlich weit...


----------



## freeridefritz (14. Oktober 2010)

Cimi und i starten heut nen nightride. Falls noch wer Lust hat ... Wir starten um ca. 18 Uuhr in AA .


----------



## Carsten (14. Oktober 2010)

verschieß Dein Pulver nicht


----------



## freeridefritz (14. Oktober 2010)

Wir schießen nicht mit Pulver, wir schießen mit Laserkanonen:

Cimi mit neuem China-Photonentorpedolaser:




Ich mit PsychoSchymikschen Retro-Laser:


----------



## cimgott (15. Oktober 2010)

Tja da sieht man mal wieder den Profifotografen!!!

Fritzii kann die Kamera nicht gerade halten, und hat meinen Photonentorpedolaser geknickt !!



Gruß Martin


----------



## freeridefritz (15. Oktober 2010)

Nee, nee, daran liegts ned .... du kennsch doch den Spruch:

Wie das Photonentorpedo eines Mannes, so sein Johannes  !


----------



## krokerleguane (15. Oktober 2010)

...........

....überleg.......

...echt?...leuchten eure im Dunkeln.......?    


Ich kann erst am Sonntag Vormittag biken.
PR


----------



## arzmann (15. Oktober 2010)

Das will ich sehen eure leuchtenden Dinger !
Sind wohl eher Glühwürmchen


----------



## cimgott (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube eure sind erloschen


----------



## krokerleguane (16. Oktober 2010)

...Punkt an dich , cimgott 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (16. Oktober 2010)

Ade Hochtourensaison





gestern auf 2.965 m
ich hab mir sogar einen Sonnenbrand geholt


----------



## krokerleguane (16. Oktober 2010)

...aufgrund der langanhaltenden Dürre, der enormen Hitze und der heißtrockenen Südwinde der letzten Wochen und Monate werde ich morgen.......
mehr Wasser in meine Trinkblase füllen 

......gerade heute bietet sich an den absoluten Indianerhärtetest zu machen, (für mich kein Problem ich mach das eigentlich fast jede Tour so)....nämlich: vor der Tour einen Schluck Wasser in den Mund nehmen und ihn dort belassen, 6 Stunden in brütender Hitze fahren...und ihn beim ankommen einfach wieder ausspucken 

Tja....ihr seht...die NoNames sind eine andere Liga
Grüsse PR


----------



## freeridefritz (16. Oktober 2010)

@carsten: geniale bilder, und ich depp verpenn ..naja, kommt davon, wenn man sau-moderne smartphones hat und nicht damit umgehen kann  ... aber vielleicht war es einfach noch nicht an der zeit, mit dir auf tour zu gehn (das ist ne andere liga...)

@berthold: dann gehts dir/euch wie mir bei der transalp -> Hab auch absichtliche meine trinkflasche daheim stehen lassen, um mal zu testen wie lang man beim biken in den alpen so ohne wasser überlebt.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. Oktober 2010)

Was für ein Tag gestern mit Gpunkt und Carsten den Bergen!!! Da kann es jetzt ruhig mal einen Samstag lang regnen. Hier ein paar Eindrücke von der durchaus anspruchsvollen Tour:

































1000 hm radeln um aus den Wolken zu kommen, dann 1000 hm steil hochtragen zum Gipfel. Aussicht und Panorama pur. Dann durchaus anspruchsvolle Abfahrt. Und wieder rein in den Nebel.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## arzmann (16. Oktober 2010)

Coole Bilder !
Und wer hat die Kiste mit Gerstensaft
hochgeschleift  ???
Gruß Arzmann


----------



## freeridefritz (16. Oktober 2010)

Hab G. bisle heller gephotoshopt....man hat ja sonst nix zu tun:





und MIcha auch:


----------



## zdeneker (16. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Bilder...
Ist Morgen jemand am Start trotz Regen?
noch in Aalen Ffritz?
greetz,
Zdenek


----------



## krokerleguane (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ezkimo und ich wagen uns über den Gebirgszug, ...sprich wir fahren Baiershofen hoch zum Turm und sind da so um 9.45.
Grüsse PR


----------



## krokerleguane (17. Oktober 2010)

Hi zusammen......ffritz bleib bitte da, geh nicht weg....denn dein Unterhaltungswert auf einer Tour ist unersetzbar..............junge junge das war haarig heute ........danach kann man drüber lachen 
Tolle Tour von 8.30 bis 13.00 und mal wieder ne richtig schöne Schottischeimnebelzusammenkunft heute.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Nonames, war mal wieder nett mit euch durch den muddy Herbstwald zu trailen.
Den würdigen Tour - Abschluss habt ihr aber leider verpasst. Bis bald mal wieder. 





Grüsse M.


----------



## Carsten (17. Oktober 2010)

die Jungs waren wohl zu dreckig für die warme Küche, also ab in die Katakomben!

Heavy Help war gestern echt der Hammer! 
Ausverkauft, habenum 9 die letzten 2 Karten ergattert. Callejon ging voll ab. Wall of Death, Circle Pit und fettes Pogo in der Sängerhalle


----------



## krokerleguane (17. Oktober 2010)

â¦â¦wÃ¼rdig oder unwÃ¼rdig ist mir alles gerade egal â¦.
Denn ich hab gerade meine Schublade aufgemacht, und festgestellt, dass Stine fÃ¼r mich eingekauft hatâ¦â¦..TOLL und ich wollte abnehmen â¦â¦ï







GrÃ¼sse vom gerade im Moment kalorienbunkernden PR


----------



## Carsten (17. Oktober 2010)

aha, die milka gabs gestern in HH fÃ¼r -,49 â¬ im Sonderangebot. Hab gleich nen Jahersvorrat gekauft


----------



## Carsten (17. Oktober 2010)

hier noch ein Nachtrag zur Tour am Fr:


----------



## maiersen (17. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geil gemacht und Respekt an die Rider !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (18. Oktober 2010)

Mir gfällts`au! Besonders G.`s Gipfelbild mit Bierflasche... Legendär!


----------



## spykie (18. Oktober 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Mir gfällts`au! Besonders G.`s Gipfelbild mit Bierflasche... Legendär!


Servus Chris @ wie lange bist Du noch in AA ???
Gruß Miro


----------



## freeridefritz (18. Oktober 2010)

Keine Angst, im Geiste bin ich immer bei Euch!


----------



## spykie (19. Oktober 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Keine Angst, im Geiste bin ich immer bei Euch!



OOOHHHHHHH das hast Du aber nett gesagt . Ich frag deshalb weil Falk voraussichtlich übernächstes WE aus´m Exil zurückkehrt , und Wir unsern kleinen neuen Trail der noch nicht ganz fertig ist eingeweiht hätten . Gruß Miro


----------



## freeridefritz (19. Oktober 2010)

Wochenende läuft immer, einfach kurz mail oder sms.  Gruß, FRF


----------



## schwertrider (23. Oktober 2010)

ich fahr jetzt los !


----------



## krokerleguane (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi, echt blöd hättest dich früher gemeldet, wir waren von 12.30 bis 18.00 unterwegs.
War heut echt klasse, 4 Freunde im Wald , ezkimo tapfer durchgehalten.und arzmann na ja was soll ich sagenzwei Abflüge und jedes Mal die Protektoren hinten auf dem Rucksack.





Grüße PR


----------



## Carsten (23. Oktober 2010)

morgen wieder...wie immer

hier noch ein paar Schmerzen....


----------



## spykie (23. Oktober 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Wochenende läuft immer, einfach kurz mail oder sms.  Gruß, FRF


Servus Chris !
Falk und Ich treffen uns Morgen um 9.00 Uhr zum riden , hast du Lust und Laune dann einfach melden .
Gruß Miro


----------



## El Estropajo (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich war mal wieder auf dem guten alten Homespot unterwegs, das perfekte Licht an diesem Sonntag zwang mich geradzu fahren zu gehen.
Leider musste ich selbst auch filmen, da der Kameramann keine Zeit hatte.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16121228"]Amazing Evening Ride on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (24. Oktober 2010)

cooles video .. wie lang hast n gebraucht um das zu drehn?


----------



## El Estropajo (24. Oktober 2010)

Ohje, viel zu lange. fast 4 Stunden ungefähr.


----------



## Carsten (24. Oktober 2010)

Extrem genial gefilmt und geschnitten (für selbst ohne Kameramann)!
schöner Speed
leider ab und zu etwas hinten blockiert...aber passt schon


----------



## freeridefritz (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi, cooles Video ... aber: Fullface-Helm für unsere heimischen Trails finde ich übertrieben und kann auch einige Wanderer irritieren bzw. auf Unverständnis stoßen, was wiederum zu einer allgemeinen Verschlechterung der sowieso oft angespannten Lage Biker/Fußgänger führen würde.

Klar, Sicherheit geht vor ...aber da du keinerlei Ellenbogen/Knie Protektoren trägst, erscheint mir auch der Helm wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## krokerleguane (24. Oktober 2010)

...genau das waren meine ersten Gedanken, als ich das Video sah.....hmmmm.


----------



## krokerleguane (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi FRF, seid ihr heute gefahren?
Grüsse PR


----------



## freeridefritz (24. Oktober 2010)

Noi, i ned...hatte doch nen Steifen ...


















































Hals!


----------



## Carsten (24. Oktober 2010)

ja, war aber voll der siff-schrott ohne fun faktor


----------



## krokerleguane (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi nochmal, zwecks Trails und Bremsen und so.
Gestern haben wir mal wieder untem am Popolupfer zwei miese Bremsspuren über den ganzen Schotterweg gesehen, ganz frisch, denn 3 Stunden vorher waren die noch nicht ...kurz danach oben zwei Jugendliche ca 14 Jahre (geschätzt) mit Bikes (Nachttopfhelme) und "cooler" Fahrweise im Trail verschwinden sehen......TOLL echt...

anderes Thema: "Flurbereinigung" im Wald, ne Planierraupe oder was auch immer hat den Weg vom JuttaParkplatz bis unterhalb vom Verweigerer plattgeschoben, sieht übel aus, hoffentlich wollen die nicht bis oben durchbrechen, oh je dann wäre viel platt.........ist echt Mist zur Zeit......wehe mich redet mal ein Wanderer an, dass wir Mountainbiker Wege kaputtmachen...
Grüsse PR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (24. Oktober 2010)

wo steht die Mistraupe rum?

am liebsten würde ich....OK, nicht im Forum


----------



## maiersen (24. Oktober 2010)

Leider leider korrekt was da momentan abgeht, am Verweigerer sieht´s echt mega übel aus. Wenn die so weiter machen und vor allem dort noch weiter hoch alles platt walzen, dann gute Nacht. Grade echt nur noch zum :kotz:


----------



## spykie (25. Oktober 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Hi, cooles Video ... aber: Fullface-Helm für unsere heimischen Trails finde ich übertrieben und kann auch einige Wanderer irritieren bzw. auf Unverständnis stoßen, was wiederum zu einer allgemeinen Verschlechterung der sowieso oft angespannten Lage Biker/Fußgänger führen würde.
> 
> Klar, Sicherheit geht vor ...aber da du keinerlei Ellenbogen/Knie Protektoren trägst, erscheint mir auch der Helm wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


Sorry Chris kann Ich so nicht stehen lassen . Kann einige Wanderer irritieren bzw. auf Unverständnis stoßen . Das meinst Du doch nicht ernst oder ??? Was kommt als nächstes , muss Ich mir vorschreiben lassen wie Ich mich zu schützen und kleiden habe ??? Sicher Biker die sich rüpelhaft benehmen sollen am besten daheim bleiben , aber im gleichen Umfang gilt das auch für Die Wanderer !!! Wenn Ich mit´m Bike unterwegs bin , grüße Ich generell jeden . Was glaubst Du Chris wie viele Wanderer mich grüßen ??? Etwas mehr Tolleranz würde nicht schaden .


----------



## spykie (25. Oktober 2010)

@ El Estropajo . 
Das war aber nicht jetzt am WE ? Ansonsten astrein und lass Dich nicht entmutigen !
Gruß


----------



## zdeneker (25. Oktober 2010)

@ El Estropajo...  sauber gefahren und gefilmt...auch einer meiner liebsten Trails hier in der Gegend

@ alle Hinterrad- Helm- und Protektorenkritiker: Entspannt euch doch mal ein bisschen...

greetz, 
ride on,

Z.


----------



## freeridefritz (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung: 

Full-Face Helme gehören in den Bike-Park  !


PS: Das sollte auch niemand "entmutigen", ist halt einfach meine Meinung. Ebenso wie die Haltung zu den Wanderern. Sicherlich stellt Spykie ein Vorbild dar und verhält sich freundlich. Aber wenn im Wald auf einem schmalen Wanderweg (auf denen in BW übrigens biken verboten ist, siehe 2 m Regel) ein Mann mit einer Motocross-Maske an mir vorbei rast, dann fühle ich ich als Wanderer irritiert. Das trägt nicht unbedingt zu dem guten Verhältnis Biker/Wanderer bei, im Gegenteil. Die Auswirkungen beschriebt spykie ja schon in seiner Antwort (Wanderer grüßen Ihn nicht...).

@Zdenek: Das ist ein Diskussionsforum, vor allem im Winterloch darf man sich schon auch mal an so einer Diskussion beteiligen, und seine Meinung äussern, wenn man eine hat!? Durch die Summe der unterschiedlichen Meinungen sieht die Allgemeinheit dann, was die vorherrschende Meinung ist. Schlichtungsversuche sind daher eher kontraproduktiv und zum Zeitpunkt der jetzigen Diskussion doch überhaupt nicht notwendig. Wir schlagen uns ja (noch) nicht die (virtuellen?) Köpfe ein....sondern tauschen lediglich unsere Meinungen aus. 

Grüße aus München!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spykie (25. Oktober 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung:
> 
> Full-Face Helme gehören in den Bike-Park  !


Servus Chris .
Vielleicht denkst Du mal bei Deinem nächsten Night - Ride über Die Nachtaktive Tierwelt nach !!!
Gruß


----------



## Carsten (25. Oktober 2010)

dann denke ich immer an die Holzlaster und Jägerjeeps, denen ich täglich Nachts im Wald begegne...aber vor denen hat das Wild ja keine Angst, die sind ja so klein und leise...

...und an die liebe Planierraupe, die alles platt macht

Helm hin oder her. Fullface hat sicher seine Berechtigung, vor allem wenn man was probieren will...Mir wär´s zu warm und zu schwer


----------



## zdeneker (25. Oktober 2010)

...Das war gar kein Schlichtungsversuch, sondern meine Meinung...halt in der Kurzversion...

Grüsse nach München,
Zdenek


----------



## freeridefritz (25. Oktober 2010)

@spykie: is jetzt zwar of-topic, aber hast im Prinzip scho recht: ich bin eigentlich schon eher tierlieb als wandererlieb! Muss ich mir jetzt mal überlegen, ob ich in zukunft nightrides seelisch und moralisch noch vertreten kann 

@carsten: klar haben diese helme ihre berechtigung, die spreche ich denen auch nicht ab. Es geht nur um die Sinn-/ bzw. Unsinnhaftigkeit Ihres Einsatzes auf unseren heimischen Trails.  Wer etwas gefährliches "Ausprobieren" will, sollte dann aber konsequenter Weise auch Knie- und Ellenbogenschützer tragen.


----------



## spykie (25. Oktober 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> dann denke ich immer an die Holzlaster und Jägerjeeps, denen ich täglich Nachts im Wald begegne...aber vor denen hat das Wild ja keine Angst, die sind ja so klein und leise...
> 
> ...und an die liebe Planierraupe, die alles platt macht
> 
> Helm hin oder her. Fullface hat sicher seine Berechtigung, vor allem wenn man was probieren will...Mir wär´s zu warm und zu schwer



Servus Carsten !
Deine Ansicht kann Ich nur teilen , Ich selber fahre Nachts nicht und Der wo es macht kein Problem . Ich find´s nur nicht in Ordnung das Die Jugendlichen Vorverurteilt werden , nur weil sich sich anderst schützen und Bremsspuren ziehen .
" WELCH TRAGÖDIE " . Wäre wohl besser Die halten sich in Der Stube am PC auf , und leben Ihre Fantasien in Form von Gewaltverherrlichenden Spielen aus !!!
Die Jugend hat es wahrlich nicht leicht in Dieser Gesellschaft , am besten Die lösen sich in Luft auf !!!
Ach noch was , als wären Wir Alle nie 14 Jahre Jung gewesen .
Gruß Miro


----------



## freeridefritz (25. Oktober 2010)

Mist, wärs jetzt Sommer wär ich mitm Full-Face Helm beim Vertriden am Wilden Kaiser.....


----------



## freeridefritz (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi spykie, 

das ist jetzt aber doch ein bisschen zu viel des Guten. Niemand hat hier jemand "vorverurteilt" ...ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass ich es übertrieben finde.
Keiner soll sich "in Luft auflösen", komm schon , das ist jetzt echt übertrieben. Und ich bin mir sicher, der Großteil der Gesellschaft hat die Jugendlichen (auch die mit Full Face und Bremsspuren) immer noch ganz doll lieb.

Von mir aus kann er ja mit seinem Helm fahren, sieht ja auch voll cool aus und kommt sicherlich bei den Mädels total gut an.... 




spykie schrieb:


> Servus Carsten !
> Deine Ansicht kann Ich nur teilen , Ich selber fahre Nachts nicht und Der wo es macht kein Problem . Ich find´s nur nicht in Ordnung das Die Jugendlichen Vorverurteilt werden , nur weil sich sich anderst schützen und Bremsspuren ziehen .
> " WELCH TRAGÖDIE " . Wäre wohl besser Die halten sich in Der Stube am PC auf , und leben Ihre Fantasien in Form von Gewaltverherrlichenden Spielen aus !!!
> Die Jugend hat es wahrlich nicht leicht in Dieser Gesellschaft , am besten Die lösen sich in Luft auf !!!
> ...


----------



## ezkimo (25. Oktober 2010)

ich will ja nicht Gehässig sein und schon gar nicht Aufstacheln, finde aber die Diskussion sollte unbendigt ausdiskutiert werden


----------



## nochi (25. Oktober 2010)

mer muss die kleinen halt nur mal unter die fittiche nehmen, denen mal zeigen wie mer fährt ohne bremsspuren. denn jeder hat mal angefangen und hats einfach net besser gekonnt und gewusst. sprech da aus erfahrung .. muss der pauker halt mal unterricht halten. was se für nen helm tragen is doch 2. rangig. 
wobei mer m frf schon recht geben muss .. das n fullface bissel zu viel is für die heimischen trails. es gäb zwar bestimmt n paar stellen wo´s vllt beim ersten mal runter fahren net schlecht wär wenn mer einen auf hat .. 
aber wenn mer mit so nem ding irgendjemandem entgegen kommt wirkt das schon anderst wie n normaler fahrradhelm. 
ich für mein teil hatte noch nie probs. mit wanderern. immer schön hallo sagen .. und schon schauts anderst aus .. 
es gibt natürlich immer auf beiden seiten die schwarzen schafe .. die wanderer die schon aus der entfernung motzen .. und die biker die an den wanderern vorbeischießen ungebremst ... was natürlich beides net die feine art is ..


----------



## cimgott (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin dem El Estropajo ja bei seiner Filmerei fast über die Cam gefahren, dachte schon da liegt ein toter Biker 

Hat sich dann aber doch bewegt, war aber so in die Cam vertieft, das er mich nur noch von hinten gesehen hat!

Ich war an dem Tag zu gut drauf um eine Diskussion anzufangen, aber ich finde auch dass ein Full-Face in den Bike Park gehört! An dem Trail geht es ja noch, weil da eigentlich keiner wandert!  Aber am BB haben ein paar mal ein möchtegern Downhill Video gedreht auf dem sie auch an Wanderen vorbeigeschossen sind, und da ist dann echt Schluß !!

Ich bin kein Wanderer aber überall, also im Straßenverkehr, auf dem Wasser oder in der Luft, gilt dass der stärkere auf den schwächeren oder langsameren Rücksicht zu nehmen hat, und wenn da eben ein paar Wanderer sind muss man eben auch mal absteigen und vorbeischieben!

Auf dem AlpX haben wir da ein großes Lob bekommen, von zwei Wanderern dieses Jahr, als wir verbotener weise die Walwege zum Schloss Juval runter sind (wenn man von oben kommt gibt es aber keine Schilder, unten stand eines), also es geht alles ist nur die Frage wie man sich anstellt!
Wollte die beiden noch auf einen Kurzen einladen, aber die Schlossschenke hatte zu!

Also bitte keinen erschrecken, sonst gibt es bald Berichte in der Zeitung und das ist nicht gut für uns alle!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (26. Oktober 2010)

heute wird gut wetter, geht besser biken 
das kühlt den Kopf


----------



## cimgott (26. Oktober 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> heute wird gut wetter, geht besser biken
> das kühlt den Kopf



Wird gemacht, heute Abend Nightride!


----------



## El Estropajo (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen, hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein Fullface Helm und ein ab und an stehendes Hinterrad zu solchen Diskussionen führen könnte. Eigentlich wollte ich auf sowas erst garnicht weiter eingehen. Jetzt möchte ich aber doch so manches gerade rücken!

Zum Helm: Der Fulfacehelm gehört nicht in den Bikepark sondern auf meinen Kopf!

Ihr seit in der Lage Dinge an einem Helm fest zu machen auf die nicht mal der verbitterte Schwäbische Wanderer (auf den ich seltsamerweiße noch nie gestoßen bin) kommen würde.

Ich trage einen FF Helm weil ich fürs Filmchen dort mit einem Tempo gefahren bin welches die meisten von euch, so nehme ich ohne jemanden beleidigen zu wollen an, auf diesem Trail nicht in der Lage währen es ins Tal zu bringen.
Sorry falls das Video das nicht rüber bringt.

Den Helm trage ich ausschließlich dann, wenn ich nen Trail hoch schiebe/fahre und dann wieder runter. ich bin ja nicht verrückt und pedaliere ne Tour mit dem Ding auf.

Ich bin jetzt 22 jahre alt und fahre demnach seit ca. 10 Jahren (ohne Papa) MTB. In dieser für meine Verhältnisse doch recht langen Zeit hatte ich exakt einmal Ärger mit Nordic Walkern in Oberkochen! (ich war mit dem CC HT, Lycra und natürlich normalem Helm unterwegs) In den meisten Fällen werde ich eher neugierig gefragt was ich denn da mache und was denn so ein Fahrrad kostet (...)
Zudem bekommt mich äußerst selten jemand mit dem Helständig mit FF und Ritterrüstung unterwegs sind um den Dicken zu markieren ist mir bewusst, ich gehöre allerdings nicht zu denen.

Zu der Sache mit den restlichen Protektoren: Wo ich meinen Körper schütze überlässt man doch am besten mir selbst. mir ist ein aufgeschürftes Knie relativ egal im Vergleich zu ner Matschigen Birne.
Und von einen Dresscode a la kein FF ohne andere Protektoren hab ich auch noch nichts gehört.

Zum Stehenden Hinterrad:
Wenn ihr es aus Naturschutzgründen bemängelt dann bin ich wirklich einverstanden, wenn ihr findet das es dem Trail an sich schadet kann ich das natürlich auch nachvollziehen. wenn ihr das allerdings für eine schlechte Fahrtechnik haltet dann kann ich euch nicht helfen.

Zum Schluss möchte ich noch einen Denkanstoß zur Lösung des "konfliktes" bringen:

Vermutlich unterscheiden sich meine Auffassung des MTB Sports und die meiner Kollegen ein wenig von der, der meisten von euch! Für mich wars auch schon ein cooler Abend wenn ich mir mein Rad schnappe, es den Berg hoch SCHIEBE und dann wieder runter Shredde.

Eigentlich hab ich immer gedacht das MTBler sehr tolerante Menschen sein müssen, da sie ja selbst oft nicht akzeptiert werden aber irgendwie erwecken einige von euch doch nicht so den Eindruck!

Ich hoffe niemandem zu nahe getreten zu sein und würde mich sehr freuen wenn man sich mal auf den tracks oder trails trifft.

Viel Spaß noch beim Rad fahren und überlegt euch doch bitte mal ob wirklich der Rest der Welt immer gleich vom Schlimmsten ausgeht, oder doch auch mal das gegenteil der Fall sein kann. Auch wenn wir wohl zum Großteil Schwaben sind.
Ach und nehmt das doch bitte nicht zu ernst ;-)

Viele Grüße Jan


----------



## Carsten (27. Oktober 2010)

sauberes Statement..

Keine Ahnung was gerade los ist, wir Biker neigen gerade irgendwie zur Selbstzerfleischung statt zusammen zu halten. Liegt vielleicht am Wetter, wobei das gestern echt gut war...


was ich mich gerade frage:
machen es nur wir Biker so, dass wir uns gegenseitig zerfleischen, aufeinander rum hacken, sich gegenseitig nichts gönnen, die Leistung anderer nicht anerkennen, das was man selbt macht "toll finden" und was alle anderen Biker machen böse, leichtsinnig, umweltschädlich und rüpelhaft ist?

kann es sein, dass es bei anderen Sportarten diese Selbstzerredungstendenzen nicht gibt, und diese daher eher anerkannt werden?

Ich habe nichts gegen kritische Stimmen, aber bitte bleibt auf dem Boden und lasst uns endlich mal zusammen halten! Egal was für einen Helm wir tragen.

Fazit: Video ist super gemacht!


----------



## krokerleguane (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 
..nein keine Selbstzerfleischung...
...nein keine persönliche Kritik an irgendjemand...
....kein Bemängeln an Fahrtechnik...

...sondern einfach ein offener Umgang mit unserem geilen Hobby.

...ja wir sollten uns als Gemeinschaft fühlen, (wer weiß wann das vielleicht mal wichtig ist).....aber wie gesagt, dann müssen auch mal nachdenkliche Töne erlaubt sein.

...übrigends, so Sprüche, so auf die Art....wer nicht so gut wie was kann, der soll sich hier nicht melden, sind naja "unerwachsen"......denn dann kann mir keiner was, ....denn ich kann perfekt meinen Namen in den Schnee pinkeln

Grüße PR


----------



## nochi (27. Oktober 2010)

ich glaub das grad die biker hier allgemein bissel angespannt sind weil die liebe fortswirtschaft grad einen trail nachm anderen niederreist .. vllt. nicht unbedingt absichtlich .. aber so n vollernter hinterlässt halt seine spuren und schiebt alles weg was im weg steht.

und manche die schon öfters mal diskussionen mit wanderern hatten, oder auch schon schlimmere erlebnise (gibt ja genug foren die voll mit sowas sind .. alla reifen aufstechen, schnüre übern trail spannen .. ) da halt etwas anderst reagieren wie welche die noch nie probleme hatten.

ich wurd auch schon öfters fassungslos angestarrt wenn ich mitm bike wo gefahren bin .. wo die leute mitm laufen schon probleme hatten. dann auch schon öfters gefragt wie mer da überhaupt fahren kann. oder die bikes begutachtet.

darum sollten alle die diesen sport machen .. egal welcher helm, welches bike, welche kleidung .. zusammenhalten.


----------



## Carsten (27. Oktober 2010)

hat irgendwer so was hier rum liegen:





Magura Adapter 3 von PM auf IS 180 VR

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...ra-Adapter-3-von-PM-auf-IS-180-VR::16711.html


----------



## freeridefritz (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich geh ab jetzt so in den Wald zum "shredden" :






So, da habt ihrs ....


----------



## Carsten (27. Oktober 2010)

Steuersatzkralle???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spykie (28. Oktober 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Ich geh ab jetzt so in den Wald zum "shredden" :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus Chris !
SORRY das Ich letztens so ne riesen grosse Klappe hatte ,  aber Ich kann halt nicht aus meiner Haut . Falk und Ich waren Heute im Wald shredden mit Fullface Helm und Fräse auf Trail - Pflege !!!
 Der Wanderer der Uns entgegenkam hatte Totsicher Mitleid mit Uns so wie Wir aussahen , *******egal Der kann von Glück reden das Wir da den Kasten Bier noch nicht geleert hatten . So mach mich fertig für Die letzte Nachtschicht , und lasst "BITTE" Falk nicht leiden nur weil Ich meine Klapppe nocht halten kann !
Gruß an Alle


----------



## Carsten (28. Oktober 2010)

kleine Warnung: neue XTR 2-fach Umwerfer sind absolut inkompatibel mit alten 3-Fach Kurbeln....


----------



## cimgott (29. Oktober 2010)

Wo klemmen die? Durchlassbreite zu schmal??


----------



## Carsten (29. Oktober 2010)

früher war am e-type umwerfer dort wo die Kettenblattschrauben fürs kleine Blatt eine sicke...die haben die jetzt weg gelassen.
Mountain goat Stambecco 20er geht gar nimmer
normales 22er Blatt geht, wenn man ca. 1 Stunde an e-Type (Alu-) Blech rum feilt und auch die Schraubenköpfe noch etwas abflacht. So mit Edding anmalen bis nix mehr kratzt, den Rest macht der Schlamm auf dem Trail...

und das abends um 9, ich geh mal geschwind in den Keller und schraub nen neune Umwerfer dran ...würg

aber jetzt funkt´s wohl, und der reifen (2,6er) streift auch nimmer dran 

ach so, alte XT Kurbel von 2005


----------



## Carsten (30. Oktober 2010)

wollt Ihr mal sehen, wie ne richtig heftige Dopamin Dosis wirkt:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/167277/
 bei Minute 7.00


----------



## cimgott (30. Oktober 2010)

Das hieße ja, dass dieser 10-fach Umwerfer an meinem Speci passen würde?? Ich hab einen E-Type Umwerfer, aber im Gegensatz zum LV hat Speci eine richtige Aufnahme am Rahmen, somit brauch ich das Alublech ja nicht und sollte demnach nicht stören!

Die Kettenblattschrauben vom kleinen sind ja unterhalb vom Umwerfer!

Allerdings ist der SLX für's Enduro ganz gut, hat ne saustarke Feder und kostet fast nix!

@Starzi
Weil es mir wieder einfällt, dieser kleine Halbmond, den Speci in das Langloch vom E-Type Umwerfer gesteckt hat, ist wohl ein Specialized eigenes Teil, beim Umwerfer war keines dabei, da bei Montage am Blech nicht nötig. Das habt ihr wohl beim umrüsten verloren und liegt jetzt bei Berthold zwischen den Terassenplatten 

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (30. Oktober 2010)

....obacht cimgott, ......das kann nicht sein, denn ich bin unfehlbar.....

Bin morgen wohl um 9.30 am Start, gestern mit ein paar Schwertreitern von 14.20 bis 18.00 gefahren, heute gönn ich mir ne Pause.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (30. Oktober 2010)

Bin dann auch dabei!

Edit:
Hoffentlich sagt dem Starzi keiner, dass im bikemarkt grade ein 2010er Enduro Rahmen zum halben Preis in seiner Größe angeboten wird, der noch kaum ein Krätzerchen hat und wohl noch nie richtig gefahren wurde!

Edit2:
Hat eigentlich noch wer einen möglichst flachen Lenker rumliegen, den man sich mal ausleihen kann für einen Tag? Oversized Klemmung (also das übliche) und möglichst breit!


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Oktober 2010)

...hat arzmann nicht noch einen rumliegen......
.....arzmann den Rahmen kaufst du einfach ohne nachzudenken, das ist männermäßig am coolsten....
gut dann freu ich mich auf morgen, ezkimo, arzmann morgen auch dabei?....Ransom, bist du doch micht mit Gpunkt und SchwertreiterAA losgezogen??
Ich bin heut noch gar nicht fit, und mit Kopfweh geh ich nicht biken
Grüsse PR


----------



## Carsten (30. Oktober 2010)

XTR: mit 20er kanns gar nicht gehen weil:

_Komplett neues Antriebssystem
Um die Effizienz deutlich zu erhöhen und ein bemerkenswertes Niveau an Zuverlässigkeit zu erreichen, hat Shimano das Standard-Setup des Antriebssystems verbessert. War bislang eine Kettenblattabstufung an der Kurbel von 44-32-22 Zähnen in Verbindung mit einer 9-fach-Kassette Standard, werden die neuen Kurbelgarnituren eine Abstufung von 42-32-24 haben, während hinten standardmäßig an einer 10-fach-Kassette geschaltet wird. _

da ist einfach kein platz für die Schrauben vorgesehen


----------



## maiersen (30. Oktober 2010)

Ne bin nicht mit, war doch ein Pils zu viel gestern. Dafür aber morgen am Start. Achtung : Uhren werden umgestellt heute Nacht !


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi, gut dass du es sagst, dann bekommen wir ja ne Stunde geschenkt.
.....wir könnten dann doch morgen um 8.10 schon in SB starten und dann oben rüber zum Startpunkt in WAA vorstossen....?
Arzmann? ..ezkimo um 8.27 am 601-er ?
Grüße PR


----------



## freeridefritz (30. Oktober 2010)

Geh morgen an`n Tegernsee, nach n paat Trails ausschau halten ...nächstes WE bin vermutl. ich wieder in Aalen und sorge für Stimmung bei der Ausfahrt!


----------



## krokerleguane (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi, .....ich hab mich heut glaub gequält ....warum hab ich morgends um 8.10 schon mit Ransom gedrückt.....ich bin echt selber schuld....um 13.30 erst zu Haus angekommen mit brennenden Schenkeln....war ne gute Trainingseinheit.....mörgen fahr ich nicht 

Grüsse PR


----------



## Carsten (31. Oktober 2010)

ja wie? keine nonames Winterpokalmannschaft? Ihr enttäuscht mich!


----------



## maiersen (31. Oktober 2010)

Winterpokalmannschaft ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (31. Oktober 2010)

schaust Du hier: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/

die noBrakes haben 2 Teams am, Start
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/299
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/281

heute Nacht um 00.00 Uhr geht´s los


----------



## boss74 (31. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

wer geht denn morgen vormittag biken?

Ich wäre um 9.29 Uhr am KWB in WA.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Carsten (31. Oktober 2010)

tja, ein 23.59 h zu spät würde ich sagen


----------



## boss74 (31. Oktober 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> tja, ein 23.59 h zu spät würde ich sagen



War heute morgen auch schon unterwegs, aber schon um 8.30 Uhr, da ich das mit der Zeitumstellung irgendwie nicht so richtig geschnallt hatte.

War dann eben alleine unterwegs


----------



## nochi (31. Oktober 2010)

falls ich es schaff heut nicht so viel zu trinken wär ich dabei .. aber all zu viel hoffnung hab ich da noch net ..


----------



## Carsten (31. Oktober 2010)

denn hoffen wir halt...


----------



## nochi (1. November 2010)

also da ich jetzt noch 5 stunden schlafen kann schauts garnet so schlecht aus .. am besten schickst mir deine handynr. per pms .. dann kann ich mcih melden falls ich später dran bin oder so .. 
gruß nochi


----------



## freeridefritz (1. November 2010)

Hi, gestern die erste Bergtour unternommen, zur Tegernseer Hütte inkl. Roßstein ...nette Wanderung mit schönem Blick auf die Alpen:


----------



## krokerleguane (3. November 2010)

...ich geh nachher mit Boss74 ne Runde "Ferienbiken" 
Grüße PR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (3. November 2010)

ferien .... pfffffffff 
und ich hab spätschicht...


----------



## MK007 (3. November 2010)

Servus "Ferienbiker", Uhrzeit? Vielleicht komm ich mit. Steh noch im Bastelkeller.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## krokerleguane (3. November 2010)

Hi, 
warum nur ..... mk007 und boss74......geschmeidig wie Panther und schnelll wie Geparden .....haben sie mich in ein Monsterloch gefahren, TOLL.
Ich geh morgen glaub Flutschies kaufen.

Grüsse PR


----------



## cimgott (3. November 2010)

Diese Raubkatzen, welche sich zur Tarnung bewegen wie Nilpferde, hab ich auch schon mal im Wald gesehen!!!

So gerade zurück von einem genialen Nightride mit Ransom !!

Von einem unbekannten Biker habe ich auch noch eine Einweisung in den aktuellsten Stand der Leichtbautechnologie bekommen! Zum Beispiel ist es vollkommen ausreichend das Kettenblatt mit nur einer Schraube zu befestigen, die restlichen sind entgegen auderslautenden Meinungen wirklich nur unnötiger Ballast!!


Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (4. November 2010)

...ne das einzige Nilpferd war ich gestern 
....wie Leichtbau.....oder was...hat Ransom mal wieder irgendwelche Schrauben nicht angezogen???...so wie damals mit seiner Scheibenbremse 
Grüsse PR


----------



## cimgott (4. November 2010)

Ich kann es Dir nicht sagen, denn sie waren einfach nicht mehr da 

Aber du wirst es bald sehen, wenn er mit zwei Flaschen Bier, einer custom for Specialized Deore Kurbel und einem Bike mit ohne Kettenblattschrauben bei Dir aufkreuzt!!

@Thomy 
Ich spendier dir demnächst ein Bier, als Entschädigung für mein Geschwätz, aber das brauch ich gerade 

Übrigens hat es mich am Montag auch erwischt gehabt, war am Ende sowas von platt und das obwohl die Runde eigentlich recht entspannt war!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (5. November 2010)

Hi Leute,

morgen eine Tour Richtung Rostenstein, auf dem Rückweg Traileinweihung! 

11 Uhr Start bei mir!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (6. November 2010)

gestern noch mal bei schönen Temperaturen beim Nightride gewesen:












mehr Bilder hier


----------



## Carsten (7. November 2010)

endlich mal gute Nachrichten aus dem Wald:

nachdem wir letzte Woche am NoFlow die roten Spay-Markierungen entdeckt haben, waren die Befürchtungen groß, dass die böse raupe dort als nächstes zuschlagen wird.

Weit gefehlt. Die vom Forst haben ein fettes Mähwerk und haben uns den Trail sauber frei geschnitten...hoffe es bleibt dabei und es war nicht nur das Vorspiel zu einem Kahlschlag

Ansonsten war´s  heute ziemlich einsam im Wald ...


----------



## cimgott (7. November 2010)

Gute Bilder habt ihr gemacht!! Respekt!


----------



## krokerleguane (7. November 2010)

Hi, 
@cimgott, wie war eure Rosensteintour?...wer war dabei?
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (7. November 2010)

Die Tour war .....ohne Worte:


----------



## Carsten (7. November 2010)

manche haben scheinbar eine P...verlängerung nötig...

Andere nicht


----------



## boss74 (8. November 2010)

Habe gerade was interessantes gefunden. Ich dachte immer ich fahre mit Berthold Fahrrad, aber das ist ja Gary Fisher mit dem ich unterwegs bin.

Die Ähnlichkeit ist unglaublich.


----------



## krokerleguane (8. November 2010)

.... (grins)......


----------



## Carsten (8. November 2010)

na ja







http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=492613


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss74 (9. November 2010)

Man beachte das Bild das ich angehängt habe und nicht das wo er sechzig ist.


----------



## freeridefritz (9. November 2010)

Eher der Brösel, Erfinder 
von Werner Beinhart


----------



## cimgott (9. November 2010)

Wir sollten auch mal ordentlich gekleidet auf dem Trail erscheinen


----------



## Carsten (11. November 2010)

Leute, der Winter wird kalt:






http://thermajock.com/


----------



## cimgott (11. November 2010)

ohne Worte


----------



## nochi (11. November 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Die Tour war .....ohne Worte:



glaub der thermal jock is zu klein für n cimgott


----------



## Carsten (11. November 2010)

dafür gibt´s denn so was:






ansonsten:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYzBIfpWBSw"]YouTube        - Popo Club | Las stecken[/nomedia]


----------



## freeridefritz (12. November 2010)

Ihr Schweine... *lach mir grad den *?`?))()?=* ab ...


----------



## krokerleguane (14. November 2010)

Waaaaoooow, geniale gemÃ¼tliche 4h NoNames Sonnentour im Herbst.
Hier am neuen ÂSecret SpotÂ mit dem Namen: DW (Doppelwurzel).












Warum verzieh ich eigentlich immer so das Gesicht ï

GrÃ¼sse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golem04 (14. November 2010)

Das sieht ja klasse aus!    Ich hab mir heute am Viadukttrail das Ventil abgerissen und kann dann gerade mal heimschieben. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/mad.gif Grüße Michael


----------



## Carsten (14. November 2010)

haben heute ne geniale Tour mit gaaanz vielen Leuten gemachtz, manch komische Dinge gesehen und zum Abschluss sind wir wir am H&H durch Laub gepflügt das Tief bis zur Gabelkrone war.

Warum passt ein Magura Adapter 3 nicht für eine Luise FR 2005 mit 180er Scheibe?

Ach so, wer hat sein Bike im Wohnzimmer stehen?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16736529"]Greg Watts Daydreaming on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## krokerleguane (19. November 2010)

Hi, fährt morgen jemand?

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Gpunkt (19. November 2010)

Hallo Berthold, ich habs vor, kontaktiere dich morgen vormittag.

Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## krokerleguane (19. November 2010)

...ne du lieber nicht, du bist mir zu langsam.


----------



## nochi (19. November 2010)

wenn ihr um 14uhr oder später abfahrt wär ich dabei .. hab bis 13 uhr technikerschule.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (19. November 2010)

Hi, ich werd wohl hier ungefähr um 12.00 starten und so um 13.00 am BB auftauchen. Will gegen 16.00 wieder zu Haus sein.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (20. November 2010)

das passt. ich bin dabei. Röthard-PP oder wie um 13.00?


----------



## freeridefritz (20. November 2010)

Hoi Zusammen, haben heute unseren Umzug! Wollte mich daher offiziell aus AA verabschieden! 

War eine super Zeit mit Euch! Eine kleine Wehmutsträne steht mir schon in den Augen, wenn ich so an das Jahr zurückdenke und jetzt gehen muss. Ich habe mit Euch allen nicht nur ab und an locker biken können, sondern habe auch super Typen kennengelernt, die ich nicht vergessen werde. 

Besonders hervorheben möchte ich natürlich die NoNames Gruppe (inkl. Cimgott), die mich am Anfang des Jahres aufgegabelt hat. Sie haben mich dann, von den Skills her von fast Null, auf ein Bike-Level gebracht hat, dass mich unter anderem heil von den Lago Trails zurückbrachte und mich (zumindest biketechnisch) auf eine kranke TransAlpTour mit den Schwertis sehr gut vorbereitet hat. Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass ich so eine Truppe in München nicht so schnell finden werde...

Zweiter Gruß geht an alle Schwertis, die es irgendwie geschafft haben, mich für eine meiner krassesten Tour zu motivieren, die im Prinzip für mich nicht machbar war. Ich glaube ja immer noch, dass da Wetten gelaufen sind... Aber ich habs geschafft, auch auf Grund der guten Truppe, die mir meine Fehler und vor allem fehlende Kondition und KRaft verzeiht hat und immer wieder lange auf mich warten musst. Danke an Euch Alle!!! Trotz der Schmerzen hat es riesig Spass gemacht und Ihr wisst, wer nächstes Jahr wieder dabei ist!!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Tschau, machts gut hier ALLE miteinander, auch alle die die hier mitlesen und die, die ich nicht persönlich angesprochen habe. Ihr seid natürlich alle gemeint!

Tschau!


----------



## krokerleguane (20. November 2010)

Hi,
@Carsten, um 13.00 - 13.10 oben am Mast, ist das ok ?


----------



## Carsten (20. November 2010)

ja...oder am loch...da kann man sich wenigstens sinnvoll beschäftigen....


----------



## krokerleguane (20. November 2010)

Hi, 
@Carsten  geht klar!

@freeridefritz.....hmmm, eigentlich möchte ich irgendwas schreiben, aber geht irgendwie nicht.....ja, hmmmm....aber wenn ich so sehe, wie flach es da in München ist, .....sehe ich da sowieso keine Zukunft für dich, hinten am Horizont, das ist sowieso nur ne FataMorgana .....und solche wie uns........die........gibts in München sooderso nicht.....TheincrediblewonderousgloryNoNamesSchwertreiterNoBrakesIndependentbikerSceneAA/WAA.....

Machs gut, 
berthold


----------



## Gpunkt (20. November 2010)

Hy Fritz, wenn dir das geld und die bayern wichtiger sind dann hau doch ab du alte Hure, aber ich erwarte dich nächste woche bei der schwertreiter ausfahrt sonnst ......


Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## Carsten (20. November 2010)

Hy Fritz, darfst ruhig gehen,hast uns ja was schönes hinterlassen. DANKE
Das nenne ich mal selbstlos...Deine Steinbrücken...baut....und geht! RESPEKT


----------



## cimgott (20. November 2010)

Hi Fritz, ade und bis bald !!

Ich denke wir kommen dich sicher mal besuchen, dein Gästezimmer muss ja genutzt werden 

Aber wir sehen uns ja hoffentlich nächste Woche!

Gruß Martin


----------



## nochi (21. November 2010)

wenn ihr wissen wollt wie es ausgesehen hat wo der holzvollernter durch die trails gefahren is .. schaut jetzt DMAX. 
denk so sahs das damals auch aus ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (27. November 2010)

Gruß Berthold


----------



## Carsten (27. November 2010)

aales klar, oder was geht?

na, die wadenwärmer schon angelegt?

Powdertraum, wir kommen!


----------



## zdeneker (27. November 2010)

Fährt jemand mit aus der stadt raus hoch? Ca. 10:20h am Bahnhof!
Traumwetter...gut bestellt Micha..........


----------



## krokerleguane (27. November 2010)

...erstes Statement noch unter leichtem alkoholeinfluss:

Waaaaooow war das klasse heute.
Dank an die Schwertreiter, ....upps jetzt hab ich ne Häcker....Wasser getrunken, jetzt gehts wieder....


Ebenso Grüsse an alle beteiligten Gruppen:
NoBrakes, X-Rider, Independendent-Biker, ...und Lob an uns natürlich, Thegloriousfamousridiclous(wie´schreibtmandaseigentlich)NoNames.

Hoffe auf Bilder.
Grüsse PR


----------



## Carsten (28. November 2010)

war ja HAMMER Wetter gestern...hier erste Impressionen:


----------



## Hemme (28. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
hat mich riesig gefreut, euch alle wieder zu sehen. War ein klasse Event bei besten Bedingungen und coolen Trails, mit einem Wort: Schwertreitesause2010!
Hier ein paar meiner Fotos:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Mehr im Fotoalbum.


----------



## nochi (28. November 2010)

wann startet ihr das nächste mal so ne tour .. würd mich gern anschließen .. 
gruß


----------



## cimgott (28. November 2010)

Besser hätte das Wetter nicht sein können !!

Klasse Tour 






 

 



Weitere Bilder sind im Album zu finden

Gruß Martin


----------



## dawncore (29. November 2010)

Fabelhafte und atemberaubende Bilder, mein Neid ist Euch sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (29. November 2010)

schöne Bilder!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. November 2010)

Jungs, danke an alle, die dabei waren 

Es war eine super Sause. Besser geht´s kaum. 
Lässige powdertrails, super Vorträge und natürlich eine angemessene Party.
Jeder hat alles gegeben. Hoffentlich sind alle gut nach hause gekommen.

So kann der Winter ruhig kommen.





























Beste Grüsse - bis bald mal wieder


----------



## Carsten (1. Dezember 2010)

Leute gebt Euch das hier:


BTW...habt Ihr Euch schon mal überlegt, was RAMSON ist?


----------



## Lauric (1. Dezember 2010)

Wie geil !! 
Vor allem kein stumpfes Geheize, sondern echter Trailspaß mit vielen Regenerierungsphasen. (ich brauch das !!! ) (in meinem Alter !!! ))

Super Stuntshow-Einlagen, fast immer unfreiwillig! 
So musses sein! 

Vielen Dank für die Einladung !!!
Wird als Pflichttermin aufgenommen.



  

 

P.S.: Wie kann man denn die Bilder so schön groß in den Text einbinden?


----------



## Carsten (2. Dezember 2010)

du must die bilder ins Fotoalbum hochladen (geht auch per email) und nicht als anhang an den Beitrag

coole Bilder!


----------



## Stollen-Bandit (3. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute,

wie GEIL ist das denn, das sind ja mal richtige Hammer-Bilder!
Bin ab Februar auch in Ellwangen unterwegs, allerdings nur unter der Woche, da beruflich! Hätte aber auf jeden Fall Interesse an solch einer Tour, oder seid ihr alle Clubmitglieder o. ä.?

Gruß,

SB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (3. Dezember 2010)

Weils so schee war ...  ....



@Stollen-Bandit: Ja, die sind alle im Homo-Club Schwabsberg e.V ...würd ich mir gut überlegen, ob du da mitfährst. Ich habs nur ein Jahr ausgehlaten und bin dann nach München geflüchtet ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















 (Spaß..nimm mich nicht ernst ...)


----------



## Carsten (3. Dezember 2010)

wer geht am So mit biken?






nicht dass ich mich umsonst da durch wühle


----------



## krokerleguane (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi, entscheide ich am So früh, ob ich`s tu.
Grüße Berthold


----------



## cimgott (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich auch! Hoffentlich regnet es erst gegen Abend oder besser gar nicht !!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi, sobald wir genügend wackere Helden beisammen sind, ist es ja fast egal wie das Wetter ist...oder?

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Lauric (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi Carsten,



> du must die bilder ins Fotoalbum hochladen (geht auch per email) und nicht als Anhang an den Beitrag


 
ich habe jetzt ein Album angelegt.
Wie kommen die Bilder (jpeg) jetzt in den Text?

Danke für Deine Hilfe!

Gruß
Lauric

P.S.: Bin erst nach der Sause Mitglied in dieser Community geworden. Meine erste!!


----------



## Carsten (4. Dezember 2010)

wenn du Dein´Bild ansiehst im Album da steht unten irgenwo was von BBCode
da drauf klicken
den den text markieren, STRG C ...dann ins Forum, Beitrag schreiben und STRG V


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi, 
wie sieht es jetzt aus, ....wer fährt. Alleine tu ichs mir nicht an 

Grüße Berthold


----------



## cimgott (5. Dezember 2010)

Bin dabei


----------



## Golem04 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi PR
ich wollte denächst allein los. Mit euch machts aber mehr Spass.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bis wann bist du am RP?
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi, also dann ich auch, ist das möglich, dass ich um 9.45 am RP bin?!

....wird schon passen 9.45 am RP
Grüße Berthold


----------



## Hemme (5. Dezember 2010)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie sieht es jetzt aus, ....wer fährt. Alleine tu ichs mir nicht an
> 
> Grüße Berthold



Moinmoin,

minus 8 Grad, bis ich Walfingen wäre wäre ich erfroren. Schnapp mir nachher die Skier und gehe ein wenig loipeln.


----------



## Carsten (5. Dezember 2010)

war echt ein feiner spaß heute...schade dass es nun wohl tauen wird


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi, hat mir gut gefallen heut. Wenn ich denk, dass ich heut morgrn noch schiss hatte, dass niemand fährt. Waren wir doch ne nete 6-er Gruppe.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (5. Dezember 2010)

Das unterschreibe ich auch mal, gute Tour!


----------



## nochi (5. Dezember 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> war echt ein feiner spaß heute...schade dass es nun wohl tauen wird



http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000005

wenn man dem glauben darf .. nur die kommenden 3 tage .. aber bei mir schauts grad noch net nach tauwetter aus .. grad schneits .. ohne regen ..


----------



## nochi (5. Dezember 2010)

braucht jemand bissel breitere reifen!?
das is glaub das breiteste was ich jemals auf nem bike gesehen hab.

http://www.bowcycle.com/bikes/blogs/viks-picks/2009/01/26/surly-pugsley-review/


----------



## freeridefritz (7. Dezember 2010)

Schade für Bertholdo:
GustavM  wird nicht mehr gebaut ...  entweder du kaufst sie jetzt noch auf Vorrat oder du wartest auf die neue "Wunderbremse" von Magura:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=496713

Geiles Teil oder, und wenn sie dann noch hält, was sie verspricht ...


----------



## krokerleguane (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi Freeridefritz, ist kein Problem, ich hab schon eine auf Halde, dann leg ich mir halt noch ne dritte zu. Meine jetzige hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, dann können hochrechnungstechnisch noch meine Enkel Gustav fahren. 
Muss mir halt noch nen 50-er Pack Bremsbeläge bei Magura ordern. 
....wunderbremse usw, alles schnickschnack...einmal Gustav immer Gustav, ....außer für so Fliegengewichte unter 87kg........ich mit meinen 88 kg will immer ein absolut entspanntes EinFingerBremsgefühl haben....egal wie steil und wie lang es bergab geht.......

Grüsse PR ....Gustav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (8. Dezember 2010)

Hinweis:

SPECIAL EVENT. Einen echten winterharten GWS am VWZ.
Am So  12.12.2010 um 11.30 Uhr


----------



## Carsten (8. Dezember 2010)

gute Aussichten übrigens:






Heiligabend -20°C !!! Geil!


----------



## krokerleguane (8. Dezember 2010)

...GWS ....... => Girlies with strings ......??? ...oder wie


----------



## Carsten (8. Dezember 2010)

klar doch...






flowsisters im anflug


----------



## Carsten (11. Dezember 2010)

aktuelle Schneelage: verdammt viel
Schneekonsitenz: noch pulverig verweht, gerade eben in Pappschnee umschlagend






werde morgen versuchen, irgendwie über den BB zu kommen. Wenn ich um 9.30 Uhr nicht am KWB bin, denn hab ichs nicht geschafft. Denn eben ab 10.15 am Naturfreundehaus oder eben um 11.30 zum GWS


----------



## cimgott (11. Dezember 2010)

Das wird ein K(r)ampf morgen! 

Werd versuchen mich aufzuraffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (11. Dezember 2010)

Hi, 

...ich erinner mich an ne Tour vor langer Zeit Richtung Ellwangen, wir brauchten ca 3h für 14km, da wir aufgrund des "Bösen Schnees", selbst auf der Ebene die Bikes getragen oder hinter uns hergezogen haben.......das war genau der Schnee der heute draußen liegt.

Wenn es morgen genau so ist, muss ich passen, da ich es nicht bis zum VWZ schaffe.

Mal sehen wie es morgen ist.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (11. Dezember 2010)

Das wird nur was für Männer, Berthold!


----------



## cimgott (11. Dezember 2010)

Bald ist Jahreswechsel, es wird Zeit über Vorsätze und Ziele im neuen Jahr nachzudenken!

*AMT*

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9962

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10473


----------



## dadsi (11. Dezember 2010)

Musst ja nur ein N kaufen


----------



## Carsten (11. Dezember 2010)

zugegeben, die habn´s drauf. Da können wir noch was lernen


----------



## nochi (11. Dezember 2010)

hammer .. die habens voll drauf .. auf das level werden die meisten wahrscheinlich nie kommen .. 

ich werd kommendes jahr auf alle fälle nen Fahrtechnikkurs machen .. 
wer will mitmachen?


----------



## spykie (11. Dezember 2010)

nochi schrieb:


> hammer .. Die habens voll drauf .. Auf das level werden die meisten wahrscheinlich nie kommen ..
> 
> Ich werd kommendes jahr auf alle fälle nen fahrtechnikkurs machen ..
> Wer will mitmachen?


ich !!!


----------



## cimgott (11. Dezember 2010)

dadsi schrieb:


> Musst ja nur ein N kaufen



Das soll die Botschaft sein, ist aber falsch! Man muss was lernen!! Ein altes Trail Bike wäre wohl eher noch hilfreich!

Diese Aufwärtspassagen zu meistern wäre vielleicht mal ein erreichbares Ziel!


----------



## freeridefritz (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich sehe Knochen splittern ....


----------



## krokerleguane (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi, ich konnt mich bei dem Tauwetter nicht aufraffen und hab mich fÃ¼r FamilienfrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck entschieden. Hoffe ihr hattet ne gute Tour und ein frÃ¶hliches GWS.
GruÃ PR

Ps. @cimgott, fÃ¼r 25 â¬ die h geb ich dir schon Fahrtechnikunterricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (12. Dezember 2010)

hier der erste livepost via iphone an facebook:







by Michael Dobler


----------



## Carsten (12. Dezember 2010)




----------



## cimgott (12. Dezember 2010)

Eine gute Tour, ab kurz oberhalb vom NFH war feinste Winterstimmung angesagt!! Glühwein war klasse !!

@Berthold
Nochi wollte Fahrtechnikunterricht! Wenn Du mir aber das Trailen an einem Tag beibringen kannst, geb ich das Geld gerne aus! Bezahlt wird aber nur bei Erfolg


----------



## alböhi (13. Dezember 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> hier der erste livepost via iphone an facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





klasse aktion - nu fehlt nur noch die liveübertragung per kamera im duft-tv für die daheimgebliebenen.

gruss vom albtrauf in rt aus´m krankenbett

ps.: zahlt denn wenigstens der bikehersteller den glühwein für die werbung ?


----------



## Carsten (13. Dezember 2010)

übrigens...waren gestern Mittag 8 Liter!
und den hab ich spendiert


----------



## linusb (13. Dezember 2010)

Carsten, Du bist ein Held 
Ohne Dich und den genialen GWS hätten wir die winterlichen Bedingungen nicht überlebt... Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Hemme (13. Dezember 2010)

... und nicht zu vergessen: die leckeren Bredle (Plätzchen) und die super Lebkuchen.


----------



## Carsten (14. Dezember 2010)

Ihr seid Helden, weil Ihr gekommen seid!


----------



## krokerleguane (17. Dezember 2010)

Hi, 
wer sitzt am Sonntag auf dem Bike?.....Ransom und ProphetRider sind um 9.30 am Meetingpoint 367 und dann auch unterwegs am BB.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (18. Dezember 2010)

ich habs vor. wie letzte woche. Entweder 9.30 am kwb oder um 10.10 am NFH...und um 10.30 am Turm je nach Schneehöhe 

The Powder rocks!


----------



## cimgott (18. Dezember 2010)

Bin dabei!!


----------



## Carsten (18. Dezember 2010)

wie ist denn die schneelage am BB?


----------



## Tiliiy (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Ich wollte hier mal nachfragen worum es hauptsächlich bei euren touren geht da ich auch aus dem Kreis aalen komme 

Mfg TiliiY


----------



## Carsten (18. Dezember 2010)

Spaß?


----------



## Tiliiy (18. Dezember 2010)

Ja ich meine Welche kategorie -> Fahrstill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (18. Dezember 2010)

Na das sieht man doch an den Bildern, oder ?

Jedenfalls fahren wir kein CC

AM bis Enduro mit gelegentlichen Freerideeinlagen


----------



## Tiliiy (18. Dezember 2010)

Ja das was ich da so seh lässt mich mal auf AM/Enduro tippen oder hab ich mich da getäuscht.
CC ist ja langweilig


----------



## cimgott (18. Dezember 2010)

Darum machen wir das ja auch nicht!


----------



## Tiliiy (18. Dezember 2010)

Gutes Argument!


----------



## nochi (18. Dezember 2010)

wie lang wird die tour denn?
gibts danach wieder ne glühweinsause!? 
wo wär die dann .. würd lieber da mein auto stehn haben. 
gruß


----------



## Carsten (19. Dezember 2010)

stell Dein Auto irgenwo in den wald wo´s lauschig ist
bring den Glühwein mit
wir trinken ihn schon


----------



## linusb (20. Dezember 2010)

... Carsten, der war gut


----------



## krokerleguane (22. Dezember 2010)

Hi, ich bin seit Sonntag übelst erkältet, TOLL....findet nichtmal meine alljährliche HeiligAbendrunde statt. 
Grüsse PR


----------



## Carsten (22. Dezember 2010)

Servus Jungs,

hier schon mal meine Weihnachtskarte für Euch:





bis demnächst


----------



## nochi (22. Dezember 2010)

heilig abend wär ich dabei ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi Berthold,

ich mach mal ne Runde mit! Bin seit gestern auf Tee umgestiegen als Standarddroge, mal sehen ob's hilft!

Feiert mal schön!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi cimgott, dann wünsch ich dir ne gute Besserung . Irgendwie ziehts sichs bei mir, vor Silvester komm ich wohl nicht aufs Bike.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## arzmann (23. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnacht an alle !!!!!!!!!!
Und gute Besserung an alle die krank sind !Hatschi


----------



## ezkimo (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi an Alle,

habe da etwas nettes und passendes zugeschickt bekommen 



Hello together,

Alle Jahre wieder â¦

When the snow falls wunderbar

And the children happy are,

When the Glatteis on the street,

And we all a GlÃ¼hwein need,

Then you know, es ist soweit:

She is here, the Weihnachtszeit

Every Parkhaus ist besetzt,

Weil die people fahren jetzt

All to Kaufhof, Mediamarkt,

Kriegen nearly Herzinfarkt.

Shopping hirnverbrannte things

And the Christmasglocke rings.



Mother in the kitchen bakes

Schoko-, Nuss- and Mandelkeks

Daddy in the Nebenraum

SchmÃ¼ckt a Riesen-Weihnachtsbaum

He is hanging auf the balls,

Then he from the Leiter falls...

Finally the Kinderlein

To the Zimmer kommen rein

And es sings the family schauerlich:

"Oh, Chistmastree!"

And the jeder in the house

Is packing die Geschenke aus.



Mama finds unter the Tanne

Eine brandnew Teflon-Pfanne,

Papa gets a Schlips and Socken,

Everybody does frohlocken.

President speaks in TV,

All around is Harmonie,

Bis mother in the kitchen runs:

Im Ofen burns the Weihnachtsgans.

And so comes die Feuerwehr

With TatÃ¼, tata daher,

And they bring a long, long Schlauch

An a long, long Leiter auch.

And they schrei - "Wasser marsch!",

Christmas is - now im - Eimer...



Euch allen ein schÃ¶nes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## krokerleguane (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi, Frohes Fest euch allen.....
schade, dass ich noch nicht fit bin....wäre heute ne interessante "Eisregentour" geworden 

Ezkimo, arzman, ransom kommt ihr nachher noch auf nen kurzen Weihnachtskaffee zu mir bevor heut abend Familyprogramm beginnt?
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## maiersen (24. Dezember 2010)

Uhrzeit ?


----------



## Golem04 (24. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir läuft gerade die Winteredition von Unheilig bevor wir nacher die guten Klassiker mit den Kindern singen. 
Frohes Fest, gutes Neues und viele tolle, verletzungsfreie Trails wünscht euch allen der Golem.


----------



## krokerleguane (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi, maiersen, um 15.oo?
Grüsse berthold


----------



## maiersen (24. Dezember 2010)

alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leut´s







Weihnachten gibt´s neues Spielzeug...auch für große Jungs

mein "böses Bike"

hat noch wer ein paar ganz böse Aufkleber übrig?


----------



## cimgott (24. Dezember 2010)

Na wenn Berthold schon wieder zum Kaffee lädt, geht's ja aufwärts! 

Bei mir haben gestern die zwei Flaschen Medizin net ganz geholfen, aber fast!

@Carsten
ich kann dir einen "I'am specialized" Aufkleber in dezentem grau mitbringen aber nur wenn Du denn auf das Liteville babst!!!


Also frohes Fest!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hemme (24. Dezember 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> Hi Leut´s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenns böse sein soll muss ja mindestens sowas drauf:



Gibts bestimmt in ähnlicher Form beim Stabilo.


----------



## Carsten (24. Dezember 2010)

coole idee

das wäre auch nett





oder das


----------



## cimgott (24. Dezember 2010)

Das biohazard Symbol hätte ich während des AlpX auf die Schuhe kleben können, ohne zu übertreiben


----------



## Carsten (29. Dezember 2010)

geht heut noch wer mit auf Nightride?
20.30 Uhr am Parkplatz vom Ostalbskilift
Waldwege sind alle gebahnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (29. Dezember 2010)

Ok, bin dabei!

Ist das der Parkplatz gegenüber von den Limesthermen?


----------



## Carsten (29. Dezember 2010)

Stückchen unterhalb, da am Skilift. da wo´s völlig vereist ist


----------



## cimgott (29. Dezember 2010)

Gut


----------



## krokerleguane (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi, na ja heute ne Erprobungstour zwecks Silvester gemacht. Hmmm das geht so nicht wie geplant, war mehr ne Schneewanderung. 
Also auf viel Schnee und ab und zu Wandern einstellen.








Grüße Berthold


----------



## Carsten (29. Dezember 2010)

wie schauts am BB aus?
evtl. sollten wir dort hin verlegen?

aber der Rosa Tuch der Landschaft ist immer wieder sehenswert...mach mal nen weissabgleich!

ach so, btw: schaut mal auf mtb-news.de


----------



## cimgott (29. Dezember 2010)

Mit eigenem Blut unterschrieben, das nenne ich mal ne männliche Tugend!!


----------



## cimgott (29. Dezember 2010)

kein Plan, war außer gefecht die Tage!


----------



## krokerleguane (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
@Carsten, tja Touren bei uns sind halt immer was für richtige Männer , ...aber wenn du dich nicht zu uns traust, hmmm, dann müssen wir halt ab jetzt "MÄDCHEN" zu dir sagen 
Auf gepflügten7geräumten Wegen kann ja jeder......
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## Carsten (29. Dezember 2010)

lol

mal ne Frage: wo bekomm ich bis 13.01 zwei Schwedenfeuer her?







http://survival-mediawiki.de/dewiki/index.php/Schwedenfeuer

und sagt jetzt nicht, dass ich in den Wald gehen soll und was nasses aus dem Schnee buddeln....
ach so, kaufen kommt auch nicht in Frage. Also: wer kann helfen?


----------



## cimgott (29. Dezember 2010)

Tja mit dem Feuer kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen, aber war ne gaile Tour heute Nacht!!

Zweimal den Skihang runter und noch ein paar Spielereien zwischendurch!!



 



Dann mussten wir uns erstmal wieder hochquälen!




Oben gab's dann Glühwein und Nochies selbstgebackene Plätzchen, war echt lecker!!




... und noch mehr Glühwein




Und dann kamen die Geister der Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (30. Dezember 2010)

war echt ne geniale Session gestern...

apropos Männertour: während die schwachen noNames ihre Bikes durch den Schnee tragen müssen, haben die noBrakes sogar noch genug Power in den Waden, um die Loipe von Ebnat auf den Hohenberg hinauf zu präparieren:


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi, wenn man genau hinschaut, erkennt man, dass die Biker feststecken und von Langläufern rausgezogen werden müssen 
Grüße PR

ps: Warum ist bei euch der Schnee nicht so lila wie bei uns????


----------



## nochi (30. Dezember 2010)

war ne geile tour gestern .. freu mich schon auf die restlichen fotos .. 
das video wandelt grad auf n format um das mein schneidprogramm besser verarbeitet. 
kann aber noch nix versprechen wanns fertig wird .. 

aso .. berthold .. wir haben noch keine tauchtouren mit den cams gemacht .. drum haben die noch so n ekelhaftes weiß


----------



## cimgott (30. Dezember 2010)

Die stecken echt fest, naja hätte Siggi nicht die Peitsche vergessen, hätte sich das schnell geändert!!


----------



## Carsten (30. Dezember 2010)

gibt es jetzt eigentlich mal infos zur Schneelage am BB?
Ich muss da morgen irgendwo drüber


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi, 10.00 musst du halt da sein, ansonsten musst du hier mit den Frauen allein feiern 

Nimm doch einfach die Langlaufski und bind dir das Bike auf den Rücken, ....wär ne coole Biatlon (schreibt man das so?) Aktion.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## cimgott (30. Dezember 2010)

Wir könnten uns ja in Wasseralfingen treffen!!

Wann und wo ???


----------



## Carsten (31. Dezember 2010)

ich fahre über fürsitz, attenhofen-goldshöfe...oder so


----------



## Carsten (1. Januar 2011)

bin morgen wie immer am kwb...außer es schneit heut Nacht nen Meter
wer kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (1. Januar 2011)

Bin dabei!

Ihr müsst eben ein bischen Platz machen, wenn das ok ist komm ich gerne


----------



## krokerleguane (2. Januar 2011)

Hi, 
hier die tapferen SnowRider der Schwabsberger Tour.
Hier trennte sich mal wieder die Spreu vom Weizen, wie halt immer bei ner NoNamesTour in unseren Gefilden. Am BB kann ja jeder ï




Die Party ging noch ziemlich lang, ihr seid klasse GÃ¤ste!

GrÃ¼Ãe Berthold

P.s.: anstandshalber hab ich das Bild von Cimgotts falsch rum montiertem Laufrad nicht eingestellt


----------



## Golem04 (2. Januar 2011)

Simmt, 
am BB kanns jeder. War trotzdem schee heid.
Grüße Michael


----------



## Carsten (4. Januar 2011)

da es ab do wohl taut gibts heute bei mir auf der Schneebar einen Schneebar-Berg-Good Bye-Glühwein.
ab 16.30 Uhr

und dabei hab ich mir so viel mühe gegeben :-(


----------



## freeridefritz (4. Januar 2011)

Hi, wünsch Euch Allen ein gsundes neues Jahr! 

Bei mir ging über die Feiertage bike-technisch gar nichts, ich war gefühlte 4 Wochen krank und habe heute erst wieder mein bike (noch vom Umzug) ausgepackt. Und was durfte ich feststellen? Der Dämpfer schmatzt schon wieder....! Hab ihn daraufhin gleich ausgebaut und schicke ihn jetzt (mal wieder) an Toxoholics. 

Mein erster Ride im Jahr 2011 verzögert sich also noch etwas... 


Viele Grüße aus Minga,
FRF


----------



## Carsten (4. Januar 2011)

5 Meter Party war gut:






Prognose für Do ist gar nicht so schlecht. Regen erst nach der Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (4. Januar 2011)

...achso, hab noch was vergessen: Wer Zeit und Lust hat, ist am Samstag den 22. Januar recht herzlich zu mir nach München eingeladen. Ich feier in meinen 30er rein! Und gleichzeitig ne kleine Wohnungseinweihung. Vielleicht hat ja der Ein oder Andere von Euch an diesem Samstag Abend nix vor? Würd mich freuen...


----------



## Carsten (5. Januar 2011)

morgen Dreikönigstour
10.00 Uhr
Ort per PM


----------



## Golem04 (5. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## cimgott (6. Januar 2011)

Ach schön wie es regnet!

Das wird ne Tour für Männer


----------



## Carsten (6. Januar 2011)

auch, wegen so ein bisschen Eisregen.
Wie gut, dass ich nicht Auto fahren muss


----------



## cimgott (6. Januar 2011)

So Dreikönigsausfahrt war klasse! Ein Kampf gegen die Elemente aber hat Spaß gemacht! Eben was für richtige Biker!

Ich hoffe die ältere Dame hat sich inzwischen wieder etwas beruhigt, die nicht fassen konnte wie einer auf komplett vereister Straße freihändig den Hügel hoch fahren kann 




GWS am Wasserturn mit Nochi's Plätzchen, mehr Bilder siehe Album


----------



## zdeneker (11. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute

Schlechtwetter macht Lust auf den Frühling. Ich such mir gerade Teile für ein Altteiletrialprojekt  zusammen und wollte mal fragen ob noch jemand was zu Hause rumliegen hat...

Suche noch ein Vorderrad mit 20mm Steckachse, einen 9-fach Shimano Schalthebel und eine HS 33 für hinten, vielleicht auch noch ein kurzes Shimano Schaltwerk oder auch ein Sram mit kurzem Käfig, da hätt ich noch nen Shifter.

Nachricht gerne auch per pm, falls jemand was loswerden will,

Grüsse,
RIde on,

Zdenek

...1 1/8 Zoll alter Standard Steuersatz fehlt auch noch...


----------



## haertsfeldbub (12. Januar 2011)

zdeneker schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Schlechtwetter macht Lust auf den Frühling. Ich such mir gerade Teile für ein Altteiletrialprojekt  zusammen und wollte mal fragen ob noch jemand was zu Hause rumliegen hat...
> 
> ...



Hi,

'ne komplette HS33 kannste von mir haben. Schick mir Deine Adresse, dann schauen wir, wie wir das gebacken bekommen.


----------



## krokerleguane (17. Januar 2011)

Hi, 
Hiiiillllfffeeeee, ich hab grad nen "Bike-Hänger".......mein aktuelles Gewichtstuning beläuft sich auf die Anlage von Fettdepos beim Fahrer für mehrmonatige Biketouren ohne Essen....KLASSE echt.......ich komm nicht in die Gänge.
Grüsse MPR

(=> MobbelProphetRider)


----------



## cimgott (17. Januar 2011)

Hi Berthold,

ich hätte da die perfekte Idee!

Meines Wissens arbeiten Lehrer ja nur halbtags, also wenn mal keine Ferien sind !

Dann gehst Du einfach Nachmittags zu Starzi und ziehst noch schnell 10m Natursteinmauer hoch! Nach zwei Wochen siehst Du aus wie ein junger Gott!

Gruß Martin

Edit: alternativ könntest Du hier meinen Keller sanieren. Das Haus muss aussen rum ausgegraben werden. Starzi meinte man schafft pro Tag so 5m. Also halbtags gute 2m, dann bist Du in zwei Wochen schon fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arzmann (17. Januar 2011)

Gute Idee ! war Sonntag in der Kapfenburger Gegend war ein wunderschöner Biketag
wo ward Ihr den ?? 
Berthold ich bin beleidigt


----------



## Carsten (22. Januar 2011)

Nabend

tja, unser Lieblingsförster hat sich wohl im eigenen Wald verlaufen:







aber kommt ja mal vor, sieht ja alles ganz anders aus, wenn der Schnee plötzlich weg ist..oder wieder da...oder wieder weg...

Morgen KWB wenn mein Husten mich nicht tötet heute Nacht


----------



## cimgott (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Christoph,

im Namen der Schwertreiter und meiner Wenigkeit, wünschen wir Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Ich hoffe ihr habt gut reingefeiert und seit inzwischen wieder ansprechbar 

Sei froh, dass Du im schönen München bist, hier haben sich heute die Ereignisse überschlagen! Ich bin heute fast den Erschöpfungstod gestorben auf unserer Irrfahrt über den Langert (Aalbäumle) auf der suche nach einem sagenumwobenen 700erter (Volkmarsberg).

Und Carsten ist heute Nacht leider seinem schon lange andauernden Husten erlegen. Aber kameratschaftlich wie wir sind, haben wir seiner gedacht und bereits sein Erbe brüderlich aufgeteilt. Klaus bekommt die Schaltung von seinem Liteville, Micha die Bremse und ich den Umwerfer (meiner ist irgendwie fest). Der Rahmen in S könnte dem Christoph gut passen!

Also bis dann!
Martin


----------



## Carsten (23. Januar 2011)

Jungs, Ihr habt Euch zu früh gefreut. Nach 18 Koma ist ein leichenblasses vampieratiges Wesen aus dem Bett gekrochen und hat auch schon wieder feste Nahrung zu sich genommen.


----------



## cimgott (23. Januar 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> Jungs, Ihr habt Euch zu früh gefreut.



Mist!! 

aber wenn ich drüber nachdenke, eigentlich bist Du uns lebendig auch lieber! Na dann gute Besserung!

Ich bin inzwischen auch wieder senkrecht


----------



## freeridefritz (23. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Geburtstagswünsche und viele Grüße München! 

FRF


----------



## spykie (24. Januar 2011)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Danke für die Geburtstagswünsche und viele Grüße München!
> 
> FRF



Servus Christoph !!!
Nachträglich Die besten Glückwünsche zu Deinem 30!!! Geburtstag . Als Du mich nach meinen freeride aktivitäten im Schnee fragtest , hattest Du so was im Sinn ???






Gruß miro


----------



## Carsten (25. Januar 2011)

nochi hat das schöne Juhuesgibtneuengeilenpowderfürnochmehrspassundeinegrossebar Wetter genutzt und ein Video von unserem Snowride auf der Aalener Skipiste geschnitten:


Thanx


----------



## nochi (25. Januar 2011)

bei 3:37 lautstärke voll aufdrehn .. 
"warum sagt ihr nix verdammt" war glaub cimgott .. weil er erst da die plätzle (breeeddlläää) gesehen hat ..

ich darf das jetzt garnimmer anschaun .. mir sind schon wieder paar sachen aufgefallen die ich besser schneiden könnt hätt ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (25. Januar 2011)

spykie schrieb:


> Servus Christoph !!!
> Nachträglich Die besten Glückwünsche zu Deinem 30!!! Geburtstag . Als Du mich nach meinen freeride aktivitäten im Schnee fragtest , hattest Du so was im Sinn ???
> Anhang anzeigen 202586
> 
> ...



yeah...kommt grad wieder massig powder runter! bin vermutl. sa und sonntag in den alpen....ride free!!!


----------



## cimgott (25. Januar 2011)

Super Video Nochi!

Die Stimmung kommt gut rüber wie ich finde!!

Fritz sei froh dass Du in München bist, hier sind heute 4cm Pampe vom Himmel gefallen, nix mit Powder gerade!!


----------



## spykie (25. Januar 2011)

Servus Christoph !
Hier noch´n paar zum einstimmen .









Gruß miro


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Januar 2011)

Hi, zusammen:
THE HOLY NONAMES ARE BACK!!!!!!!!!
Heute von Schwabsberg aus ne 4h KälteTour zum BB gemacht, alle 4 NN, verdammt war die Heimfahrt eisig.
Meine 4 wöchige Bikepause hat mich auf den letzten Metern echt geschlaucht.
Arzmann hast du Beweisbilder?

Grüße PR


----------



## cimgott (30. Januar 2011)

Ihr seid zu beneiden!!

ich bin genau bis in den Keller gekommen und wollte noch schnell vor dem Start ne neue Muddy aufziehen und nach der Schaltung sehen (Schaltzug vorne hatte sich aufgespleißt), das war alles schnell gemacht! Tja und dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass einer der Bremskolben hängt .....

Bikebasteln für Fortgeschrittene, klasse bei dem Wetter!!!  





Alles sauber gemacht, jetzt die Zylinderfläche und die Kolben noch polieren dann wird sie hoffentlich wieder ein Jahr funktionieren!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (31. Januar 2011)

in dem Fall ist es immer gut ein Zweitbike daneben stehen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (31. Januar 2011)

Berthold, wenn ihr an KWB gekommen wärt hätt mer zam fahren könnt, dann wärens 7 leute gewesen.
Hemme, Micha und meine wenigkeit waren auch 3.5 stund unterwegs.
gruß


----------



## krokerleguane (31. Januar 2011)

...ne wir wollten was für harte Männer machen, das wäre nix für euch gewesen 
Grüße PR

ps: cimgott, schmeiß das Zeug weg und kauf dir ne Magura, die muss man nicht tagelang warten und pflegen, damit sie eine Tour durchsteht.


----------



## cimgott (31. Januar 2011)

Carsten, der Trend geht zum Zweit-Specialized, ich weiß!!

PR-Rider, Magura das sind die, welche im Winter gar nicht gehen, richtig?

Nee, Avid Elixir am laufen halten ist inzwischen ein eigenes Hobby! Ein bisschen Ehrgeiz muss schon sein


----------



## freeridefritz (31. Januar 2011)

mit meinen elixir no problem, aber ich fahr grad au ned


----------



## nochi (3. Februar 2011)

cimgott schrieb:


> Carsten, der Trend geht zum Zweit-Specialized, ich weiß!!
> 
> PR-Rider, Magura das sind die, welche im Winter gar nicht gehen, richtig?
> 
> Nee, Avid Elixir am laufen halten ist inzwischen ein eigenes Hobby! Ein bisschen Ehrgeiz muss schon sein



mein 2. bike is n specialized .. stumpjumper 08er model .. 
auch mit avid


----------



## nochi (7. Februar 2011)

lang hats gedauert, aber jetzt hab ich endlich die zeit gefunden es zu schneiden.


danke nochmal für die ersten richtigen trails die ich gefahren bin.

gruß micha ..


----------



## Carsten (12. Februar 2011)

so, alles vorbereitet, morgen früh gilt es wieder. Muss mich nur noich entscheiden, welches Bike ich nehme...Spikes sind seit heute auch runter ...dicke Träne, das war´s wohl mit Schnee :-((((((((((((((
Ich gebe die Hoffnung auf


----------



## braandy (13. Februar 2011)

Super Film!!!!!
War heute am Vierwegweiser und man konnte kein Trail mehr erkennen. Das siehts aus wie aufm schlachtfeld. Lauter umgehauendes Grünzeug liegt rum. Schade für den schönen trail.


----------



## Carsten (14. Februar 2011)

Servus

ich hab heute endlich den Biker erwischt, der für die ganzen Erosionsschäden verantwortlich ist:







aber wir werden alles wieder aufbauen. Einfach jeder mal mit anpacken, dann geht´s wieder zum Biken


----------



## cimgott (14. Februar 2011)

Ja

Und wenn mal jemanden einem Waldarbeiter mit schwerem Gerät am OTR trifft, mal nett fragen ob er die drei Baumstümpfe aus dem Loch raus schmeißt und den Felsbrocken!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (14. Februar 2011)

danach musst du ihm dann aber sein schweres Gerät streicheln ...


----------



## Carsten (18. Februar 2011)

wir richten am Sa einen der zerstörten Trails. Los gehts um 10.00 Uhr. Helfer gesucht.
Bei Interesse Info per PM


----------



## Carsten (19. Februar 2011)

Servus

so Leute, die Aktion heute war der volle Erfolg!
6 1/2 fleissige Helfer haben mächtig was raus geschafft aus dem Trail und auch noch etwas mehr draus gemacht wie früher.

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten, Danke auch für die Bewirtung und allen Anderen wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Befahren!

Die nächste Aktion folgt demnächst


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. Februar 2011)

Danke Jungs, das habt ihr sehr fein gemacht.
1. Sahne mal wieder VWZ-trail in Kombi mit buchsteige zu fahren. 
Und das bei schönstem Wintersonnenlicht...
Die vielen Spuren im Schnee deuten wohl auf eine gutbesuchte nobrakes-Ausfahrt am Dienstag?


----------



## Carsten (24. Februar 2011)

ja, 10 Mann. 40 km, 1114 hm, 4 h bei am Ende -7°C

und gestern Abend gleich noch mal


----------



## maiersen (25. Februar 2011)

Am WVZ wurde wirklich hervorragende Arbeit geleistet, sauber Männer !!! Absolut top, noch besser als die "alte" Version wie ich finde. 

Advanced hab ich gestern auch noch ausgeräumt, lagen unten einige Brocken drin. Zwar mal wieder schön gewesen den zu fahren, da aber BB defekt und H&S schlecht zu erreichen sind macht´s momentan weniger Sinn den unter die Stollen zu nehmen.


----------



## zdeneker (25. Februar 2011)

War Heute nach langem Bike-Durchhänger mal wieder unterwegs...hatte schon fast vergessen wie so`n Fully fährt... 

immer wieder schön VWZ in Verbindung mit der Buchsteige...

@maiersen: was heisst "BB defekt"?


----------



## freeridefritz (25. Februar 2011)

So so ..Aalen erwacht langsam ...München aber auch, bei mir gehts morgen biketechnisch ins Würmtal/Starnberger See! Mal die Gegend auskundschaften ...


----------



## Carsten (25. Februar 2011)

BB defekt heißt Erdrutsch und die haben 2 Bäume als Sperre ein gefällt..statt ne Umleitung zu bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (26. Februar 2011)

geht wer mit biken? ...noch scheint die Sonne und die Trails sind trocken
rolle so gegen 10.00 Uhr beim Stütz vorbei

morgen Regen


----------



## krokerleguane (26. Februar 2011)

Hi, ich hab mich spontan doch noch um 11.00 aufs Bike gesetzt. 
Der Wiedereinstieg nach längerer Bikeunlust war konditionstechnisch sehr ernüchternd, gefühlte Geschwindigkeit in etwa vergleichbar mit ner übergewichtigen einbeinigen Nacktschnecke...muss wohl erstmal für mich wieder trainieren, den so bekommt ihr ne Krise, so langsam wie ich bin.
VWZ ist klasse geworden, WH hat mir fast die Zähne gezeigt, da gleich oben nach dem ersten Felsen, alles schmierig aufgetaut war, uiuiui.
Nach 3,5h Stunden war ich echt platt.......na ja selber schuld. 
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## nochi (26. Februar 2011)

wer kommt morgen 9.30 kwb? ich bin da ..


----------



## Carsten (26. Februar 2011)

ich nicht


----------



## nochi (26. Februar 2011)

Naja, da ich demnächst auf harte Getränke umsteig wirds bei mir wohl doch nix werden. Sry


----------



## Carsten (6. März 2011)

mein Bild des Tages:






ich glaube in den Bergen war heute definitiv besser Wetter als in Aalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwertrider (6. März 2011)

traurig aber wahr:
der schwertreiter-treffpunkt wurde heute von den NO BRAKES übernommen.Ich war alleine gegen 3 NO BRAKES.Hemme hat mir dann noch eine Abschieds-tour gewährt.
Aber das wars jetzt dann.Ohne Race-Fully oder Hardtail braucht man sich jetzt nicht mehr blicken lassen.Na ja,Hemme ist ja auch ein guter Präsi und wenigstens immer da.
Also,bis nächsten Sonntag Jungs.Ich komm dann mitm Hardtail!
R.I.P. SCHWERTREITER


----------



## arzmann (7. März 2011)

mein Beileid ! werde einen Kranz am Treffpunkt ablegen .
Brauch glaub auch ein Hardtail ,bin auch ohne NO BRAKES immer 
platt.


----------



## arzmann (7. März 2011)

Ach ja unser Präsi ist im Untergrund verschwunden ,ich vermisse ihn .Hoffe sein Winterschlaf ist bald vorbei


----------



## freeridefritz (7. März 2011)

Stell mal am Sonntag Morgen nen Kasten Wasseralfinger an den Brunnen ...was meinsch wie schnell da Alle wieder da sind! 

Ich bin mir sicher, Don Bertholdo wird aus der Versenkung zurückkehren wie Phönix aus der Asche, der Asphalt wird brennen, Kinder und Hühner auf dem Trail werden das Weite suchen. 

Das Pony des Propheten wird bald wieder gallopieren, glaubt mir!


----------



## freeridefritz (8. März 2011)

Hi zusammen, hat jemand die BIKE 4/2009 mit dem Karwendel-Touren-Special ?


----------



## krokerleguane (8. März 2011)

.......klar bin ich wieder da.....
...heute am Morgen ne Tour gemacht 8.45 - 12.00 klasse Bedingungen, staubtrockene Trails....H&S fast schon zu trocken, cool...AT - top....Mein Pony reitet wieder.....
.....der Trick bei mir ist nun ..... morgens vor der Tour nix Essen und dafür lange auf dem Klo sitzen....das bringt locker 1/2 Kilo Gewichtsersparnis für Lau....manch anderer legt da locker nen Tausender für Carbonparts hin 

@ Klaus...na ja, wusste eigentlich schon immer dass die Schwertreiter ein undisziplinierter Haufen ohne Duchhaltevermögen ist....da kümmert sich auch keiner um den anderen.....erinner mich noch als du mal n technisches Problem hattest.....und ich warten wollte, dann kam der Spruch:" ...ach was, weiter gehts, wir sind doch noch genug...!!!!!!"

...und wenn du jetzt zu langsam für die KWB-Fahrer bist, steig halt bei uns ein, wir nehmen auch Bremser mit....wir sind da nicht so.

Grüße PR


----------



## Chucknorman (8. März 2011)

Wer geht heute noch biken bzw. Wem koennte man sich anschliessen? Mfg Heiko


----------



## krokerleguane (8. März 2011)

Hi ich werd morgen früh ca um 9.30 wieder ne kleine Runde am BB machen.
Grüße PR


----------



## Chucknorman (8. März 2011)

So frueh? Respekt werd fruehestens um 10 morgen losfahren. Mfg Heiko


----------



## krokerleguane (8. März 2011)

Hi, kannst ja um 10.20 am Röthardt-Parkplatz stehen, dann schleich ich da vorbei. 
Grüße Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (8. März 2011)

So komm gerade von einer BB Tour. Hab leider feststellen muessen, dass man alle 20m absteigen muss um ueber die Baumstaemme zu kommen. Ein Wanderer hat mich dann ziehmlich angeschissen weil die Wege nichts fuer Fahrraeder seien. Er meinte er seie von der Bundeszentrale fuer Forst konnte mir aber nicht sagen, wo die sog. 2m Regel steht. Weiter unten sind Scherben und Aeste auf dem Trail zu finden. Ich finds traurig, wenn man wo faehrt wirds verboten dann solln se wenigstens etwas fuer uns Biker tun und ein zwei Strecken legalisieren bzw. Mit Lift usw. Ausbauen. 
Werde morgen dann eventuell nach Hohenberg fahren, da gibt wenigstens keine Probleme.
Mfg Heiko


----------



## ruhigblut (8. März 2011)

hallo,
die 2011 saison steht vor der tür. ich will am sa nach osternohe ist noch jemand da oder hat lust mitzukommen ?


gruß dennis

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/


----------



## freeridefritz (8. März 2011)

Uhhhh ...Äste auf den Aalener-Trails ...wird ja immer gefährlicher bei Euch ...


----------



## Chucknorman (8. März 2011)

Das sind nicht nur Aeste auch Baumstaemme behindern beim Abfahren.


----------



## schwertrider (8. März 2011)

Hy Fritz,ich schau mal meine Sammlung durch.

Berthold, stell dir vor: ich hab mir heut das Schaltwerk abgerissen und Micha und Günter haben mir geholfen.Das heist wohl - es sind weniger geworden!
Gruß Klaus


----------



## dadsi (8. März 2011)

schwertrider schrieb:


> traurig aber wahr:
> der schwertreiter-treffpunkt wurde heute von den NO BRAKES übernommen.Ich war alleine gegen 3 NO BRAKES.Hemme hat mir dann noch eine Abschieds-tour gewährt.
> Aber das wars jetzt dann.Ohne Race-Fully oder Hardtail braucht man sich jetzt nicht mehr blicken lassen.Na ja,Hemme ist ja auch ein guter Präsi und wenigstens immer da.
> Also,bis nächsten Sonntag Jungs.Ich komm dann mitm Hardtail!
> R.I.P. SCHWERTREITER



Üble Nachrichten
Jetzt war ich dabei mein FR auf superleicht zu trimmen (so 15k) und da willst du aufs hartteil umsteigen. 

Ich gründe als letzter noch verbleibender ( sprich fahrender...) xrider ne neue Gang: NO BIKES da muss ich dann kein Gewichtsfanatiker werden

WIE soll ich euch denn hinterherfahren

cu on the trailz


----------



## Carsten (8. März 2011)

waren heute auch am BB. Die Trails, die wir gefahren sind waren alle frei und in Top Zustand.


----------



## freeridefritz (8. März 2011)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Das sind nicht nur Aeste auch Baumstaemme behindern beim Abfahren.



Mönsch Chuck ..die doofen Baumstämme... Sorry, aber liebe Leut, ...seid doch mal erfinderisch oder sehts sportlich. Mir fallen auf Anhieb zig Dinge ein, die man mit nem Baumstamm aufm Trail machen kann:

a) Bunny Hop drüber üben (je nach dem, wie dick der Stamm und was man sich so zu traut ..ich hab mich auch schon öfters dabei verschätzt...  --> kann Aua machen, also Vorsicht!

b) Rampe / Brückle drüber bauen (Römer Methode)

c) Kerbe/ Aussparung reinsägen (falls Durchmesser zu dick) damit man a) und  e) üben kann 

d) Trail drum rum bauen (Methode des geringsten Widerstands)

e) Vorderrad drüber lupfen und drüber schreddern üben

f) Sprung draus bauen 

g) Baum in der Mitte durchsägen (Cimgott Methode ...Es soll Leute geben, die machen sowas mit ner Gardena-Handsäge ...mit meterdicken Baumstämmen, gell Cimi.. .. Power durch Onanieren)

und und und ....


----------



## krokerleguane (9. März 2011)

Hi, 
heute am Morgen wieder ne Tour von 8.45 - 12.00 gemacht am BB.
Die Trails sind gerade echt klasse (Hindernisse konnte ich keine entdecken), war fast verleitet NB zu fahren, jedoch allein hatte ich dann doch Muffe, war auch vernünftig so.
Grüsse Berthold, muss jetzt ne Weile pausieren, weil mein Popo aua macht, bin es nicht mehr gewohnt zwei Tage hintereinander im Sattel zu sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (11. März 2011)

NoBrain? Respekt....wär bei mri noch nicht drin...


----------



## Carsten (13. März 2011)

heute waren knapp 10 Wackere unterwegs. Fast alles Schwerties, 2 Nobrakes, 2 Gäste und ich als crossover-Biker :;-)
Haben unterwegs nur Einen zurück lassen müssen, hatten ansonsten viel Spaß und traumhafte Trails

Ach so, die Trails oberhalb von Attenhofen sehen grausig aus. Da wär mal ne Aufräumaktion fällig!


----------



## spykie (13. März 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> heute waren knapp 10 Wackere unterwegs. Fast alles Schwerties, 2 Nobrakes, 2 Gäste und ich als crossover-Biker :;-)
> Haben unterwegs nur Einen zurück lassen müssen, hatten ansonsten viel Spaß und traumhafte Trails
> 
> Ach so, die Trails oberhalb von Attenhofen sehen grausig aus. Da wär mal ne Aufräumaktion fällig!



Servus Carsten !
Also nächsten Sa halt Ich mir frei für evtl. " Aufräumarbeiten " !!!
Gruß miro


----------



## boss74 (13. März 2011)

Ja der eine war ich. Habe bei bike-discount gerade Teile für 220 Euronen bestellt um den Bock wieder flott zu bekommen. Adieu schönes teures XO Schaltwerk, warst 2 Jahre lang ein treuer Begleiter.





Carsten schrieb:


> heute waren knapp 10 Wackere unterwegs. Fast alles Schwerties, 2 Nobrakes, 2 Gäste und ich als crossover-Biker :;-)
> Haben unterwegs nur Einen zurück lassen müssen, hatten ansonsten viel Spaß und traumhafte Trails
> 
> Ach so, die Trails oberhalb von Attenhofen sehen grausig aus. Da wär mal ne Aufräumaktion fällig!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (14. März 2011)

Das war ein schönes bike - Wochenende mit bestem Wetter, trockenen Trails und jeder Menge Fahrspass. 
So kann´s weitergehen. Gruss an alle. m.



 
Arzmann auf der DH-Strecke in Heubach


----------



## freeridefritz (14. März 2011)

cooles Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (17. März 2011)

Die Holzwirtschaft hat die totale Vernichtung der Wanderwege geplant:


----------



## nochi (17. März 2011)

http://www.biketours-oberstdorf.de/tourdetails.php?lang=ger&tour=19&pg=u&typ=ft#ob

hab mich da für den 11. und 12.06. angemeldet .. 2 Tägiges Freeride Fahrztechnikseminar.
im Preis ist keine übernachtung enthalten .. unterkunft kann mer sich selbst suchen .. zwischen 15 und 35 euro die nacht im doppelzimmer.

wer sich anschließen will .. einfach da anmelden und hier melden .. dann können wir zusammen fahren und n zimmer nehmen .. 

und da es das pfingstwochendene is steht die option offen noch nen tag privat dran zu hängen an dem man in bikepark hindelang oder die touren der 2 tage nachfahren kann ..


----------



## spykie (18. März 2011)

nochi schrieb:


> http://www.biketours-oberstdorf.de/tourdetails.php?lang=ger&tour=19&pg=u&typ=ft#ob
> 
> hab mich da für den 11. und 12.06. angemeldet .. 2 Tägiges Freeride Fahrztechnikseminar.
> im Preis ist keine übernachtung enthalten .. unterkunft kann mer sich selbst suchen .. zwischen 15 und 35 euro die nacht im doppelzimmer.
> ...


Servus nochi !
Bist nicht alleine , hab mich grad angemeldet . Sehen uns bestimmt bald irgendwo im Trail !
Gruß


----------



## freeridefritz (21. März 2011)

He - keine Touren gelaufen am WE ?! Vermisse Bertholds legendäre Tour-Berichte hier im Fred...was isch los?

Naja, ich war am WE wiedermal auf Erkundungstour Richtung Süden an der Isar entlang, weils in den Bergen wieder bis auch 900 Meter runter geschneit hat ...Hab doch einiges an  schönen Trails gefunden. Sehr flowige Waldtrails, ein paar Steilstücke (Head & Shoulders Niveau), aber nichts wirklich technisch schwieriges .. 

Freue mich aufn Lago und die ersten Touren im Gebirge...

N paar Bauarbeiten habe ich auch schon gestartet ... bleibt aber geheim, da hier in M dann doch ein paar mehr Biker unterwegs sind wie in AA. (Die meisten aber nur am Sonntag, mit strahlend sauberem Bike ...und dann kommt da so ein total versiffter, grüner Dreckbär auf nem quietschenden Canyon ausm Wald und dann verstehen se die Welt nicht mehr)

Vermisse grad Technik-Training wie z.B am NoBrain, Barney, H&H, Salzburger Eck,  .... aber dafür komm ich dann mal wieder nach AA bzw. gehts ja dann hier auch demnächst mal in den Bergen los.


Da es hier in MUC nicht annähernd so coole  und gute Biker gibt (au jetzt muss ich aufpassen..) ...Späßle ... habe ich zwei Bike Azubis angeheuert:

Hab meiner Freundin (rechts) mein Hardtail vermacht, das links ist ein Arbeitskollege der ein 50 Jahre altes Cannondale fährt:





Ausserdem hab ich ne neue Fun-Sportart entdeckt: River-Surfing! Da sind meine Skills aber noch erheblich im Rookie-Niveau angesiedelt ...verdammt schwer die *******, biken isch viel einfacher..






So des wars von mir, allen ne schöne Woche und allgemeines Bike-Heil!


----------



## Gpunkt (22. März 2011)

Hallo Freeridefritz, schön das du dich mal meldest, wenn du in Aalen bist einfach melden dann gehn wir Biken und bring deine Freundin mit


Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## zdeneker (30. März 2011)

Achtung VWZ-Trail!

Nachdem ich Heute alle Klassiker mit nem breiten Grinsen bei super Bedingungen abgefahren bin, hat mich leider nach dem Anlieger-Sprung ein querliegender Baumstamm ziemlich unsanft gebremst. Trail-Pflege war nur von kurzer Dauer und teilweise wieder richtig dicke Stämme im Weg...
Grüsse,
Z.


----------



## Carsten (30. März 2011)

ja, war Sonntag schon so
dafür geht onzthe rocks und Wasserhäussletrail wieder...folge den Steinmännern


----------



## krokerleguane (2. April 2011)

"...........verdammt, da fährt er ewig nicht mehr und dann macht er gleich den Verweigerer mit Verlängerung am Stück....."

Das waren die Gedanken von Arzmann als sein Pony vor der Verlängerung scheute....ich hab ihn dann motiviert, indem ich ihm von unten zurief:
"....komm auf jetzt, wenn der schwabellige ProphetRider das schafft, musst du das auch hinbekommen...."....das hat geholfen. 
Schöne, knapp 4h (für mich), NoNames-Tour bei herrlichstem Wetter und traumhaften Trailbedingungen.
Dank an Cimgott und Ransom für die Parcourtrailpflege

Grüße PR


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (5. April 2011)

Hallo Jungs, draußen tobt der Frühling und ihr pennt alle?
Hier mal ein paar picts vom Wochenende - Alpensüdseite


----------



## Carsten (5. April 2011)

pennen tut hier keiner:


https://picasaweb.google.com/geraldr4880/NoBrakes?authkey=Gv1sRgCMOInbrdyOutqAE&feat=directlink


von nördlich der Alpen 


und hier tut sich auch was: http://www.gfm-magazin.de/ ...ab Site 30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (5. April 2011)

Hi, coole Bilder SchwertriderAA ...wo war das? Neid kommt auf! Nächstes mal gebt Bescheid, dann komm ich rüber...


----------



## freeridefritz (8. April 2011)

Soo...da werd ich morgen wohl mal nachlegen. Starte meine erste Tour in Richtung Berge! Bericht folgt!


----------



## Carsten (9. April 2011)

waren heut mal wieder Trailunten in den Bergen:


----------



## krokerleguane (11. April 2011)

++++ EINLADUNG ++++
...an alle, die sich angesprochen fühlen 

Samstag 30.04. "Geburtstagsausfahrt" 
Start: 10.00 bei mir vor der Tür
Dauer: ca 3-4h
Art der Tour: HardcoreEnduroEntspannungsBlödsinnnredeTour auf den Ellwanger Trails

Anschließendes Grillen bei mir im Garten mit Selbstversorgung
Von mir bereitgestellt: Grill und Klo 
Also wie immer, morgends "Männertour" (jeder muss ein Männermagazin mitbringen und vor jedem Trail werden die Bildchen angeguckt damit man im Trail mutiger ist ) und Nachmittags ab 14.00 mit Familie und so grillen.
Grüße PR


----------



## Carsten (11. April 2011)

schön, werde ich wieder mal dabei sein denke ich.

ansonsten, hier noch ein paar Bilder von Samstag


----------



## nochi (12. April 2011)

ich denk ich werd mich auch mal anschließen .. 

da keiner mehr nen Tourbericht vom WE bringt .. werd ich mal meinen ersten schreiben. damit der FRF auch mal wieder was zum lesen hat .. 

War Sonntag morgen mit 2 aus Crailsheimer gegend mal zu besuch.
Sind am RP gestartet .. angefangen mitm VWZ, da liegen leider immernoch die 2 Bäume; weiter zur BSteige, die komplett gefahren .. inclusive dem Fels links; VERTICAL ROCK, was n Adrenalinschock .. danach wieder hoch zur KBurg, mal kurz gerastet und Foto gemacht. H&H .. no foot bis nachm SalzburgerEck, unterhalb musst ich n paar mal nen Fuß absetzen .. die mischung aus losem Geröll und Laub is doch net leicht zu fahren .. 

aufm Rückweg zum RP noch Bayerstein inklusive Bärenfels, das foto is aber von letzter Woche .. 
dann noch s Gleis und Verweigerer, natürlich komplett .. 
nach nem guten essen am Naturfreundehaus noch hoch und n ZZackweg runter .. 













n paar weitere fotos sind noch auf meinem Profil hier .. 

gruß


----------



## freeridefritz (12. April 2011)

Respekt Nochi, du hast Carstens`s Vertical Rock entmysthifiziert und den Jump am Baierstein überlebt...echt gut!


----------



## krokerleguane (12. April 2011)

Hi, ebenso: RESPEKT ....ich glaub ich werd zu alt für das Hobby
Grüße PR


----------



## schwertrider (14. April 2011)

_Neue Trail In Gardasee ist hier
http://www.facebook.com/altogardabikearea hat das gemacht.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4NU1dmeIFQ"]YouTube        - MTB Lake Garda NEW Freeride Trail 2011 - The Coast Trail-[/nomedia]

kennen wir den schon ?
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (14. April 2011)

Servus,
unser Donnerstag Treff(Kurbelwellen-Brunnen) findet ab jetzt wieder statt, allerdings schon um 18 Uhr, wenn es wieder länger hell ist können wir wieder auf 18.30Uhr umstellen.

Bis heute Abend


----------



## FritzHansen (16. April 2011)

wo ist der kurbelwellenbrunnen?


----------



## FritzHansen (16. April 2011)

Ich mag mich auch quälen!


----------



## Carsten (16. April 2011)

wasseralfingen, nähe Radladen Rundum, oben gegenüber Videothek


----------



## krokerleguane (16. April 2011)

.....aus meiner Halsentzündung wurde eine Nasennebenhöhlenproblemsache......TOLL.... dieses Jahr steht bei mir biketechnisch unter einem schlechten Stern.....

Grüße PR .... na ja ProphetRider passt grad nicht mehr....eher PBdBuiKs -> ProphetBesitzerdessenBikeunbenutztimKellersteht.....


----------



## Golem04 (16. April 2011)

Grüße PR .... na ja ProphetRider passt grad nicht mehr....eher PBdBuiKs -> ProphetBesitzerdessenBikeunbenutztimKellersteht.....[/quote]

Na dann, *Gute Besserung*.
Du mußt bis zum 30.4. ja wieder volle Akkus haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (16. April 2011)

Hi Golem ....
muss gar nix, dann heiß ich halt:
DdsP4SlddEWs    -> DerderseinProphet4StundenlangdurchdieEllwangerWälderschiebt

Grüße ProphetBesitzer


----------



## Carsten (16. April 2011)

um den armen Berthold wieder auf Bike zu locken haben wi keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut und für morgen eine neue Mitfahrerin engagiert: 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/18678969"]ÐÑÐ±Ð¾Ð²Ñ Ðº Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð¿ÐµÐ´Ñ (bicycle strip) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## krokerleguane (17. April 2011)

...ich liebe diesen NoNamesThread 
....wenn die dann an meiner Geburtstagstour wirklich kommt werd ich mich dann als Fahrrad verkleiden.....
...aber eigentlich unanständig das Video....
Grüße PR


----------



## Carsten (17. April 2011)

Trailnews:

vwz baumstamm läßt sich nicht weg lupfen aber umfahren
otr gibts unten wieder ne Rampe rechts hoch
verweigerer kann man seit heute oben anders "extended" anfahren

ansonsten alles Bestens, staubig und genial...
und OTR hat heut ne FOX Gabel gekostet....


----------



## freeridefritz (18. April 2011)

Hoi, hab die Woche Urlaub ... vielleicht noch jemand? Plane für morgen und/oder Mittwoch ne Tour entweder in den Chiemgauer Alpen (Kampenwand) oder im Mangfallgebirge (Rotwand/Rotwandhaus)!

Gruß, Fritz


----------



## Carsten (18. April 2011)

BIKE-Magazin bei Facebook:
"DEUTER ATTACK ALARM - Wir haben soeben die Gewinner der drei Deuter Attack Rucksäcke ausgelost. Die Redaktion hat die drei besten Bilder gekührt. Gewonnen haben: Peter Thomas Binner, Timo Prohl und Chris Kuebler. Bitte sendet uns eure Postadresse an: [email protected], damit wir die Rucksäcke verschicken können. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!"

Gratulation


----------



## krokerleguane (19. April 2011)

....meine Nasennebenhöhlengeschichte nach meiner Angina, war keine reine Nasennebenhöhlengeschichte sondern ne Knochenhautenzündung der Nase.....TOLL, was es alles gibt, üble Schmerzen.
Hatte die letzten 5 Tage einfach das falsche Antibiotikum......es zieht sich. 
Geburtstagstour mit mir steht auf der Kippe...jedoch das Grillen nicht....eventuell unter Leitung von NoNamesRansomRider ne Tour...mal sehen.

[email protected]: Wer und wie hat am OTR ne Fox gekillt?

Grüße ProphetBesitzer


----------



## nochi (19. April 2011)

<<<<<----- Der wars, der wars .. 

der wollt nen richtig coolen Stunt für den rest der Gruppe hinlegen, und mit nem Salto übern lenker an den Steinstufen (Schwertreiterspur war glaub deine bezeichnung) absteigen.. hat leider nicht ganz geklappt .. 

irgendwie das Vorderrad quer gestellt, und beim übern lenker absteigen wahrscheinlich noch mit druck gegen nen Fels gesetzt .. 

heut kam Rep.angebot von Toxo. 764,35 Euro ... 

da ich se vor fast nem jahr für 500 gebraucht gekauft hab .. lohnt sich das nimmer .. 

wer hat also ne Fox Talas 36 RC2 oder RLC ab 09 mit 1 1/8 er schaft (min. länge 19.5cm) gebraucht zu verkaufen? leider hab ich nen Tag zu spät das angebot von Toxo bekommen .. gestern is ne 2010er RC2 für 530 bei ebay raus .. 

Dank m Carsten seiner Pike kann ich über Ostern und am 30. wenigstens fahren gehn .. Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal ..


----------



## Carsten (19. April 2011)

so, wer mein Grillgut am 1.Mai mit bringt dürfte damit geklärt sein (Rindersteaks, 350 Gramm-Klasse, und bitte und nicht vom Discounter).

Denke mal die Gabel kannste bei Ebay als Defekt verticken und denn brauchst halt ne neue. Für das Geld bekommste ne neue Lyric. Die taugt zwar nicht so viel wie die FOX, aber....


----------



## cimgott (19. April 2011)

Ups, sieht nicht gut aus Nochi!

Must Dich mal informieren, ich glaube die Castings der 36er sind alle gleich! Wenn das stimmen sollte, kannst Du dir ne ole kaufen und dieses an deiner verwenden! 

Die eigentliche Technik steckt ja in den Kartuschen! Mal aufschrauben und nachsehen ob die was abbekommen haben!

Ansonsten ne neue RC2 kostet 700 Steine! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (19. April 2011)

wie geschrieben .. war bei toxo .. da is net nur die tauchrohr einheit sondern noch was innen kaputt .. nur tauchrohr wär 370 euro reparatur gewesen .. 

wo bekommt mer ne neue für 700?


----------



## zdeneker (20. April 2011)

... jemand Lust auf Biken Heute, so ca. 17:00h


----------



## Gpunkt (20. April 2011)

Hallo Zdeneker,

hab mit Micha mal 18Uhr bei ihm ausgemacht falls du dazustoßen willst, oder wir treffen uns irgendwo.

Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## spykie (20. April 2011)

nochi schrieb:


> wie geschrieben .. war bei toxo .. da is net nur die tauchrohr einheit sondern noch was innen kaputt .. nur tauchrohr wär 370 euro reparatur gewesen ..
> 
> wo bekommt mer ne neue für 700?



Hier Micha :http://cgi.ebay.de/NEW-2010-Fox-Tal...Accessories&hash=item1c1b003a33#ht_1812wt_907

oder die hier als Reserve :http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25685_Sektor-RL-U-Turn-Federgabel-Modell-2011-.html

Geht bei dir bike-technisch was über Ostern ???
Gruß miro


----------



## Gpunkt (21. April 2011)

Hallo, heute schon um 17 Uhr Biketreffpunkt Kurbelwellenbrunnen.

Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## Carsten (21. April 2011)

bin ab morgen in Oberstaufen...


----------



## ezkimo (22. April 2011)

nochi schrieb:


> <<<<<----- Der wars, der wars ..
> 
> der wollt nen richtig coolen Stunt für den rest der Gruppe hinlegen, und mit nem Salto übern lenker an den Steinstufen (Schwertreiterspur war glaub deine bezeichnung) absteigen.. hat leider nicht ganz geklappt ..
> 
> ...



das sieht mal gar nicht gut aus!

Ich weiss jemand der eine weisse Fox 160mm hat, allerdings ist die Gabel in einem Canyon Torque Größe M (Bike ist wie Neu) und das soll komplett raus. Bei interesse einfach bei irgendeinem von uns melden, ich denke der Kontakt kann hier über jeden hergestellt werden!

cu


----------



## nochi (22. April 2011)

naja, n ganzes bike brauch ich grad net unbedingt .. wobei so n torque schon ganz gut wär .. aber die rahmengröße wird mir zu klein sein und die kohle hab ich net übrig .. 

hab ja seit gestern meine talas wieder zurück .. weil 770 euro zum richten sich net lohnen .. hab se grad zerlegt .. ich glaub toxo will mich verarschen .. das casting (tauchrohreinheit) hat halt den riss von außen .. innen is an der talaseinheit n minikratzer ... nur oberflächlich .. nicht wirklich was wo mer tauschen müsst .. und das standrohr hat auch nur unten so n minioberflächenkratzer .. 
woher kommen dann die 770 euro .. tauchrohreinheit tauschen .. fertig .. sollte laut der ersten email 370 kosten .. 
ich glaub ich besorg mir n casting und machs selbst .. affenladen ..


----------



## Raphi78 (22. April 2011)

Vergiss den Laden!!! Ich hab das gleiche Problem wie du, nur mit einer Fox 40. Habe bei den Trotteln das Casting + Decals per Email bestellt so wie sie es haben wollten. Nach 2 Tagen ist die Bestellung bei mir angekommen. Die haben mir nur die Decals geschickt welche 12 Euro kosten und mir den Versand mit stolzen 13,50 in Rechnung gestellt.  Habe davor weder eine AB bekommen, noch konnte ich eine Bezahlart auswählen. Saubere Leistung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss74 (22. April 2011)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Hallo, heute schon um 17 Uhr Biketreffpunkt Kurbelwellenbrunnen.
> 
> Gruß Gpunkt



die Nachricht habe ich wohl zu spät gelesen. War um 18 Uhr am KWB.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## zdeneker (23. April 2011)

Fahr Heut` Nachmittag ne Runde, so ca. 14:00h, evtl. auch früher... wer Lust hat mal melden...

@nochi: guckst Du mal hier www.flatout-shop.de, ist vielleicht ne alternative zu toxo...

Grüsse,
Zdenek


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. April 2011)

heute 14:00 KWBrunnen ev. Richtung Aalbäume, im Anschluss ab ca. 17:00 Naturfreundehaus Braunenberg für ein kühles Wasseralfinger.


----------



## krokerleguane (24. April 2011)

Hi, 

bei perfektem Bikewetter muss ich leider die Geburtstagstour am Samstag den 30.04. absagen 
Funktioniert noch nicht bei mir mit Sport die nächsten 10 Tage muss ich noch pausieren laut Doc.
SelbstversorgerGrillparty findet jedoch statt  ab 14.30 bei mir im Garten!

Grüße Berthold


----------



## schwertrider (24. April 2011)

morgen 930 ?


----------



## opalmantra (25. April 2011)

Kenne jemanden der ne 36 talas rc 2fit hat ein jahr alt will sie verkaufen in oberkochen,wenn interesse kann ich dir tel nummer geben





nochi schrieb:


> naja, n ganzes bike brauch ich grad net unbedingt .. wobei so n torque schon ganz gut wär .. aber die rahmengröße wird mir zu klein sein und die kohle hab ich net übrig ..
> 
> hab ja seit gestern meine talas wieder zurück .. weil 770 euro zum richten sich net lohnen .. hab se grad zerlegt .. ich glaub toxo will mich verarschen .. das casting (tauchrohreinheit) hat halt den riss von außen .. innen is an der talaseinheit n minikratzer ... nur oberflächlich .. nicht wirklich was wo mer tauschen müsst .. und das standrohr hat auch nur unten so n minioberflächenkratzer ..
> woher kommen dann die 770 euro .. tauchrohreinheit tauschen .. fertig .. sollte laut der ersten email 370 kosten ..
> ich glaub ich besorg mir n casting und machs selbst .. affenladen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (25. April 2011)

hmm .. to late .. hab gestern abend im bikemarkt eine gekauft .. auch 2010er .. was würd er denn noch für wollen .. bzw. wie schaut se aus? 1 1/8er schaft? das is bei den meisten das problem ..


----------



## Carsten (25. April 2011)

was macht rosenberg?
Die machen doch auch FOX Service?

Allgäu war mal wieder super, geniale Traiuls um Oberstaufen. Das nächste mal muss aber wer mit, selbstauslöserbilder sind blöde


Carsten


----------



## nochi (25. April 2011)

Carsten, hätt ich das früher gewusst wär ich mit .. hatte aber schon was ausgemacht .. 

Rosenberg hat erst ne woche gebraucht zum antworten, dann nur geantwortet das es grad min. 8 tage dauert bis es fertig wär .. und inzwischen bin ich einfach so genervt von dem ganzen thema das ich mir ne gebrauchte 2010er RC2 Fit hier im Bikemarkt gekauft hab .. kommt die woche .. 
Die alte verkauf ich .. oder ich beul das eck aus dicht se irgendwie ab und behalt se als notfallgabel ... seh ich dann

bekommst deine also am WE wieder ..


----------



## FritzHansen (25. April 2011)

Allgäu wär ich auch sofort dabei! Ich bin auch in der Lage n Fotoauslöser zu drücken


----------



## Carsten (27. April 2011)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei perfektem Bikewetter muss ich leider die Geburtstagstour am Samstag den 30.04. absagen
> Funktioniert noch nicht bei mir mit Sport die nächsten 10 Tage muss ich noch pausieren laut Doc.
> ...




NEIN!

Das Highlight des Jahres?
Berthold´s einzigartiges, unnachahmliches und unübertreffliches Entertainment?
Keine schwabsberger Sümpfe?
Keine sinnlosen Targestrecken?
Keine Todestrails, Killerwurzeln und Badeorgien?
Das KANNST DU UNS NICHT ANTUN! 

Was nun? Um 9.30 Uhr am KWB und Alternativtour und anschließend nur zum grillen?


----------



## krokerleguane (27. April 2011)

....tja, nun siehst du wie hilflos ihr ohne mich seid...
....ja leider ist das so, mein Doc hat gesagt erst in 10 Tagen absolut langsam wieder mit Sport beginnen.
Ich kann euch sagen wie übel ne Knochenhautentzündung der Nase ist....da will ich echt kein Risiko mehr eingehen.

Stellvertretend, kann vielleicht Ransom was organisieren....ich bin jedenfalls biketechnisch ausgeschaltet.

Grüße Berthold


----------



## boss74 (27. April 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> NEIN!
> 
> Das Highlight des Jahres?
> Berthold´s einzigartiges, unnachahmliches und unübertreffliches Entertainment?
> ...



Samstag 9.30 Uhr KWB mit anschliessendem Grillen hört sich gut an. Wäre dabei. Wer schliesst sich alles an?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## schwertrider (27. April 2011)

ich wär dabei !


----------



## Gpunkt (28. April 2011)

Hallo, gestern gemeinsam mit Ransom Rider beschlossen das wir eine Tour am Braunenberg/Unterkochen machen anstatt Schwabsbergrunde, mein vorschlag Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Röthatparkplatz für die aus richtung Ellwangen und 9.30 am KW Brunnen aus Wasseralfingen/Aalen, danach rollen wir gemütlich nach Schwabsberg.

PS: es wird eine gemütliche Tour also keine Angst 

Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## nochi (28. April 2011)

Bin dabei, werd aber nach der tour mitm Auto nach schwabsberg Rollen. Wer will kann dann sein grillzeug schon vor der tour bei mir ins Auto packen. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss74 (28. April 2011)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Hallo, gestern gemeinsam mit Ransom Rider beschlossen das wir eine Tour am Braunenberg/Unterkochen machen anstatt Schwabsbergrunde, mein vorschlag Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Röthatparkplatz für die aus richtung Ellwangen und 9.30 am KW Brunnen aus Wasseralfingen/Aalen, danach rollen wir gemütlich nach Schwabsberg.
> 
> PS: es wird eine gemütliche Tour also keine Angst
> 
> Gruß Gpunkt



ok, dann 9.30 Uhr KWB


----------



## zdeneker (28. April 2011)

komme auch...

@gpunkt: gibts schon a packerl vom tegersee?


----------



## MK007 (29. April 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Carsten (30. April 2011)

ich fahre morgen früh, wie immer am KWB.
Kommt noch wer?


----------



## boss74 (30. April 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> ich fahre morgen früh, wie immer am KWB.
> Kommt noch wer?



ja bin dabei. Würde aber mal ein wenig Gas geben wollen und mal ein paar Kilometer und Höhenmeter machen wollen.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Carsten (30. April 2011)

wegen mir, wenn mein knie mit spielt. schaun wir mal wer von den noBrakes dabei ist


----------



## krokerleguane (1. Mai 2011)

Hi, 
Dank an die Gäste für die angenehme Feier gestern 

Grüße PR


----------



## Carsten (1. Mai 2011)

waren heut mal gschwind in Heubach. ganz schön selektiv der Downhill inzwischen.
Aber neues Fahrwerk arbeitet prächtig:


----------



## schwertrider (6. Mai 2011)

morgen jemand nicht im allgäu?
Ich würd so um 1400 mal am KWB sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (6. Mai 2011)

mal zur Einstimmung:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23353736"]A Lago Trail with Firehead on Vimeo[/ame]

aber da müssen wir noch etwas üben


----------



## krokerleguane (8. Mai 2011)

Hi, wollte heute ne kleine Einsteigertour mit ezkimo machen, na ja aus geplanten 2h wurden bei mir mal wieder 3,5h...typisch, bergauf gelitten, bergab gejubelt. 
NB war mal wieder herrlich zu fahren, .....staubtrocken alles, aber mein RainKing mit 0,7 bar hat gebissen......ezkimos gefühlte 7,5 bar im Vorderrad waren eher zuviel des Guten, deswegen hat auf halber Strecke ein Baum an einer Stelle jetzt keine Rinde mehr.
Lonesome RansomRider stieg auch noch mit ein, da am KWB genau NULL Biker waren.....somit waren heut immerhin 3 NoN am Start.

Grüße, der , der sich nun wieder ProphetRider nennen kann


----------



## Golem04 (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Berthold, freut mich dass du wieder fährts. Dann bis nächstes WE am RP???? Gruß Golem


----------



## krokerleguane (9. Mai 2011)

Hi Golem, ja werd am WE schon fahren, eventuell auch schon Samstag, ich schreibs dann vorher hier rein.
Grüße Berthold


----------



## nochi (14. Mai 2011)

wie schauts n morgen vormittag aus? fährt jemand?


----------



## Carsten (14. Mai 2011)

nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spykie (14. Mai 2011)

Ich schon !!!
Gruß


----------



## Carsten (16. Mai 2011)

hat jemand die aktuelle Freeride?
da soll was vom Kleinwalsertal drin sein


----------



## schwertrider (16. Mai 2011)

stimmt-sind 5 touren drin.Ich habs aber noch nicht ganau angeschaut.
gruß klaus


----------



## cimgott (19. Mai 2011)

So wir waren heute auch endlich mal wieder richtig biken


----------



## spykie (19. Mai 2011)

cimgott schrieb:


> So wir waren heute auch endlich mal wieder richtig biken



Servus Martin !
Du bist aber nicht grad in Croatien oder ???
Gruß miro


----------



## cimgott (19. Mai 2011)

Ne nur beim Kroaten 

Edit:
Der bzw. eigentlich "Die" ist absolut zu empfehlen, erstens lecker, zweitens gutes Bier, sehr nett und da kann man auch nach einer mehrstündigen Regen- oder Winterschneematschtour hin!! Sie musste wohl schon einige Male anschließend durchwischen, aber nimmt es mit Humor! Wo anders gäbe es da sicher Ärger!

Somit absolut unterstützendswert, in Aalen am gläsernen Tor direkt neben dem Türken!


----------



## zdeneker (22. Mai 2011)

Schöne Tour Heute...

Bestelle gerade Verschleissteile. Braucht jemand noch ein 20er Mountain-Goat, könnt ich mitbestellen, ab 5 Stück wirds auch noch billiger.

Grüsse,
Z.


----------



## schwertrider (22. Mai 2011)

ich nehm eins!
Tour fand ich auch gut
und,wie war`s aufm Bobby-car rennen?
VLG.


----------



## freeridefritz (23. Mai 2011)

Hi Zdenek, ich bräucht auch eins...hätt aber gerne Stahl, wenns des gibt?


----------



## Gpunkt (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo, der Donnerstag Treff zum Biken findet ab dieser Woche wie früher  um 18:30 Uhr statt, treffpunkt wie immer Wasseralfingen Kurbelwellenbrunnen.

Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arzmann (12. Juni 2011)

Alle Tod hier


----------



## freeridefritz (13. Juni 2011)

Nix Tod, fleißig am Biken ...gestern Demeljochrund (Moser) gemacht, ca. 1500 HM, bissle an der Kondition gearbeitet...leider wieder so ne Forstweg/Teerstraßen-Geschichte...landschaftlich aber genial in den bayrischen Voralpen mit Karwendelblick von der Rotwand-Alm aus! Trotzdem, etliche Tiefenmeter auf Forst-und Teerstraße vernichtet, des kotzt mich an!


----------



## Carsten (13. Juni 2011)

lese karte, nix Moder...Moser mein ich, denn wirst Du Trails finden =rote Linien...die blauen sind füs´s Boot und die weißen und gelben taugen meist nur zum hoch fahren


----------



## torquex (18. Juni 2011)

Hi,

hat morgen jemand Lust auf ne keine Trail Tour? Bin leider nicht wirklich aus der Gegend, aber den Kurbelwellenbrunnen könnte ich finden.

Gruß


----------



## Carsten (19. Juni 2011)

ja, wenn der regen aufhört.
Brunnen in Wasseralfingen, gegenüber Videothek, oberhalb Bikeladen Rundum


----------



## torquex (19. Juni 2011)

Derzeit sind die Aussichten ja noch etwas trübe.. evtl. klart es ja am frühen Nachmittag etwas auf, mal abwarten


----------



## Carsten (19. Juni 2011)

ach quatsch. nur leicht erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## boss74 (19. Juni 2011)

Carsten warst du heute morgen am KWB? Bernd, Marcus und ich sind uns in Wasseralfingen begegnet als es richtig gepisst hat und sind gleich Richtung Aalbäumle weitergezogen, weil wir schwer davon ausgingen, dass eh keiner an den KWB kommt 




Carsten schrieb:


> ach quatsch. nur leicht erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## Carsten (19. Juni 2011)

Frank und ich haben das durchgezogen...war doch klar!

hier noch was aus wärmeren Tagen:





ein paar Bilder mehr auf meiner HP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (20. Juni 2011)

btw...für diejenigen, die gerade keine schönen Bremsscheiben haben:







bei ebay


----------



## Carsten (22. Juni 2011)

Wetter schaut ab fr doch ganz gut aus fürs Allgäu. Wenn ich spontan nen Tag rein fahre, denn brauch ich noch Mitfahrer.
Wer hat Lust?


----------



## spykie (22. Juni 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> Wetter schaut ab fr doch ganz gut aus fürs Allgäu. Wenn ich spontan nen Tag rein fahre, denn brauch ich noch Mitfahrer.
> Wer hat Lust?



Servus Carsten !
Freitag geht bei mir net , aber Samstag wäre drin !
Gruß miro


----------



## nochi (22. Juni 2011)

lust klar, muss aber kurzfristig schaun ob ich mit kann
gruß


----------



## Carsten (24. Juni 2011)

also, ich blas die Sache ab. Wetteraussichten sind übel für morgen. Wenn wer hier was macht bitte melden.
Habe nächste Woche noch Urlaub. Und ab Mo ist Sommer.


----------



## Pippo82 (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo!

Fährt jemand aus der Gegend Aalen, Ellwangen oder auch Remstal am Samstag, 2.7. zum Bike-Marathon nach Calmbach (http://www.skizunft-calmbach.de/radsport/event/) ? 

Ich suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit oder könnte evt. auch eine solche anbieten. Wäre super, wenn man sich absprechen könnte, falls noch jemand einen Trip dorthin geplant hat. Bitte einfach melden! Danke! 

Sorry für OT !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zdeneker (27. Juni 2011)

Servus,

Fahre Morgen früh für ne Tagestour ins Tannheimer Tal, treffe dort Carsten...
Falls jemand Lust und zufällig Zeit hat einfach melden...
Grüsse,

Z.


----------



## Carsten (29. Juni 2011)

habt echt was verpasst:





die ganze Story


----------



## schwertrider (1. Juli 2011)

Frage:
Hat jemand zufälliig eine Sattelstütze mit 31,6 Durchmesser rumliegen?


----------



## zdeneker (1. Juli 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Syntace-P6-Satte...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cb9665637

Die gleiche hab ich als Ersatz fürs Elvox rumliegen, kannste gern ausprobieren, brauch sie aber wieder...

Grüsse,

Z.


----------



## schwertrider (1. Juli 2011)

Ich brauch sie ja nur zum testen.Wie lang ist sie denn?


----------



## Carsten (1. Juli 2011)

Länge ist nicht alles...
ich hab eine, die ist aber ganz kurz abgesägt 
dafür ist die über, brauch sie also nicht mehr


----------



## zdeneker (1. Juli 2011)

Der Durchmesser stimmt ja ;-). Ich glaub 35 cm ist die lang...


----------



## schwertrider (1. Juli 2011)

O.K. Eine wird schon passen!


----------



## krokerleguane (4. Juli 2011)

Hi, 
ich lebe noch, aber auf unbestimmte Zeit ohne Sport -> Pfeiffersches Drüsenfieber seit April -> großer Mist.

Ich melde mich heute weil ich HILFE brauche. Ich bekomm heut Abend mein Aquarium und bin selber nur so kräftig und geschwächt wie ne einbeinige Nacktschnecke 
Also wer würde mir helfen heut um 19.00 Uhr....je mehr Leute um so weniger kg pro Mann und um so lustiger wird es. Dauer ca ne halbe Stunde. Würde mich freuen wenn wer komm.
Helfer bekommen auch einzei Pils als Lohn und ich nen Vitamindrink.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## spykie (4. Juli 2011)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich lebe noch, aber auf unbestimmte Zeit ohne Sport -> Pfeiffersches Drüsenfieber seit April -> großer Mist.
> 
> Ich melde mich heute weil ich HILFE brauche. Ich bekomm heut Abend mein Aquarium und bin selber nur so kräftig und geschwächt wie ne einbeinige Nacktschnecke
> ...



Servus Berthold !
Wir würden zu zweit kommen und Das Bier abholen , sagst nur wo ???
Gruß miro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (5. Juli 2011)

Hi, 
Danke an die zwei "IBC-Helfer" 
Grüße Berthold


----------



## spykie (5. Juli 2011)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> Danke an die zwei "IBC-Helfer"
> Grüße Berthold



Ne ne Berthold , Wir haben zu danken für den freundlichen Empfang und natürlich fürs Bier . Sobald Du wieder fit bist kommsch bei mir vorbei , Das Wasseralfinger steht bereit und gekühlt !!!
Grüße miro


----------



## Carsten (10. Juli 2011)

die 3 Trails haben wir gestern unter die Stollen genommen:

http://youtu.be/TsAxzAPI7Dc


----------



## Carsten (13. Juli 2011)

braucht wer Sonnencreme?

http://www.karstadt.de/Ultrasun/Duo-Pack/p/?pid=3938345&pfad=867797+884206+870727+870810+896015

bitte bis morgen melden, ob ich wem was mitbestellen soll

ach so, fahrtechnisch geht noch mehr:

das nächste Ziel:


----------



## torquex (16. Juli 2011)

startet morgen jemand am Kurbelwellenbrunnen? Falls ja, um wieviel Uhr?

Gruß


----------



## zdeneker (16. Juli 2011)

Halb 10


----------



## torquex (17. Juli 2011)

Muss mich leider wieder ausklinken. Bin gestern in eine Biene/Wespe getreten. Nun  passt der Fuß nicht mehr in den dafür vorgesehenen Schuh..


----------



## freeridefritz (18. Juli 2011)

Servus Ihr Flachland-Tiroler,
ziemlich ruhig hier im Fred? Muss wohl echt mal wieder in AA nachm rechten schauen....

Viele Grüße,
Fritzle


----------



## freeridefritz (18. Juli 2011)

Ach ja, war letztes WE wieder mal letzter aufm Gipfel ....





Sonst sinds halt immer n paar (Drücker)Ochsen, die oben auf mich warten ....




diesmal warens halt Kühe! 


OINS ZWOI GSUFFA - OZAPFT IS! PROSIT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich ziehe in 6 Wochen nach Ellwangen und hab mich hier in euer Thema verirrt. Kann man bei euch auch mit nem Marathon-Fully mitfahren oder geht es bei euch wirklich um reine AM/FR Touren??? Außerdem würde mich interessieren inwieweit es Leute in der Umgebung gibt, die mehr CC/MA fahren ? Gibt es einen Verein bzw. Radtreff ? Ich hab bisher nur den RRC Aalen gefunden, der aber schon eine Radanreise von jeweils 15km erfordert.

Ich wünsch euch ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß aus Hamburg

Erik


----------



## Carsten (23. Juli 2011)

denn schau mal auf www.nobrakes.de ..das könnt was für Dich sein


----------



## cimgott (23. Juli 2011)

So wer will: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=399212


----------



## Carsten (24. Juli 2011)

recht schwache Beteiligung heute...dafür gibts jetzt Pinguine


----------



## cimgott (24. Juli 2011)

Ja aber falsche Ausfahrt!!!

Und es gibt noch ne Variante für Könner!! Unfahrbar !!!

Genannt "The End"


----------



## Carsten (24. Juli 2011)

das werden wir sehen...hab vertical rock am Anfang auch für unfahrbar deklariert...und inzwischen fährt "fast" jeder da runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maiersen (25. Juli 2011)

In Ellwangen gibt es eine kleine Biketruppe die sich 1-2 mal die Woche trifft und CC-Touren fährt. Bei Interesse einfach Bescheid geben dann informiere ich einen der Jungs wegen Treffpunkt usw.


----------



## schwertrider (26. Juli 2011)

Ich weis ja nicht ob Ihrs schon wußtet,aber beim Stütz gibts diese Woche auf alles 25% (bis auf die eh schon reduzierten Sachen).


----------



## Carsten (27. Juli 2011)

Servus

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/943389

drückt doch bitte alle mal auf "gefällt mir " 
Danke


----------



## dadsi (27. Juli 2011)

Warum?


----------



## Carsten (27. Juli 2011)

tus einfach


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (28. Juli 2011)

dadsi schrieb:


> Warum?



dadsi lebt!

.... in diesem Fall bitte um Bericht und ein paar Fotos von der X-Rider-Ausfahrt zu den bikeparks der Westalpen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## freeridefritz (29. Juli 2011)

jau, alle mit Taucherbrill und Schnorchel...so gings mir zumindest letztes WE  ...Scheiß Wetter, werd langsam stinkig!


----------



## spykie (29. Juli 2011)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> jau, alle mit Taucherbrill und Schnorchel...so gings mir zumindest letztes WE  ...Scheiß Wetter, werd langsam stinkig!



Servus Chris !
Kopf hoch Falk und mir ging letztes WE übern Hochtannberg Pass auch nicht besser ! Aber iwie wars trotzdem geil .
Grüße miro


----------



## Carsten (30. Juli 2011)

Servus

fahre Montag ins Allgäu. 2 Tagestour ab Sonthofen. Kommt wer mit?


----------



## freeridefritz (1. August 2011)

Gruezi,
kleiner Trailbericht von der "Aussenstelle" München:

Dieses WE meiner Suche nach dem "Holy Trail" sehr nahe gekommen ...

Ausflug ins Karwendelgebirge, super Gegend mit sehr viel (für mich) unentdecktem Potenzial. 

Ca. 1000 hm aufwärts getragen, schnuckeliger 2000er Gipfel die sogenannte "Fleischbank 2029 m " gemacht...dann

...ca. 1000 hm genialen Trail abwärts mit viel Flow und ein paar Schlüsselstellen gefunden... 

....das hat die letzten zwei Wochen mit Gewittern, Regen, Matsch und sonstigem Bullshit wieder wett gemacht.

Ellaweil des traga:





Der Spielplatz:




Impression von ner ganz netten Stelle:





Freu mich aufs Wochende... hab gehört es verschlägt einige Aalener an den Walchsee??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spykie (2. August 2011)

Sau geile Bilder Chris !!!
Gruß


----------



## Carsten (3. August 2011)

Servus

mein Allgäu-Cross hat sich denn doch wieder zum Allgäu-Krass entwickelt.





Montag hab ich alle Berge zwischen Immenstadt und  Oberstdorf von Nord nach Süd gemacht und mich Mi denn mit Michael D. Ostwärts gewandt.
Abends war ich denn wieder alleine auf dem Berg und heute bin ich kurz nach Neu Schwanstein rüber. Und dann wurde es noch richtig gefährlich: die völlig überfüllte Marienbrücke betreten und ein Foto vom Schloss machen. Leider ohne Bike, das hatte keinen Platz 

Bilder in meinem Album


alle, die nicht dabei waren, haben echt was verpaßt


----------



## Carsten (5. August 2011)

geht morgen Vormittag jemand mit zum Biken?


----------



## spykie (5. August 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> geht morgen Vormittag jemand mit zum Biken?



Wann und Wo ???
Gruß


----------



## Carsten (6. August 2011)

heute morgen wars zu neblig...fahre jetzt ne runde: stepstone-woodbridege-H&H falls wer Lust hat


----------



## nochi (7. August 2011)

wenn ich das so hör hätt ich auch mal wieder bock aalen unsicher zu machen .. 
aber gestern war mir doch das kleinwalsertal lieber. 

sind die ausfahrten sonntag morgens um 9 am kwb noch regelmäßig, oder sind die meisten in den bergen auf tour?

gruß micha


----------



## Carsten (11. August 2011)

wenn mich die Seuche nicht dahinrafft, bin ich am So wieder dabei. Falls ich in die Berge fahre, wirst Du es mitbekommen.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. August 2011)

Hallo Leute, am Samstag ging endlich mal wieder was: Hochtour im Montafon













Grüsse


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. August 2011)

Freu mich aufs Wochende... hab gehört es verschlägt einige Aalener an den Walchsee??[/QUOTE]

Möchte ich noch anmerken:
Wir waren vor einer Woche am Walchsee und hatten auch Gelegenheit, die Fahrtechnik unseres FreerideFrog genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen:

Zunächst sah alles noch sehr vielversprechend aus





aber dann sucht der grüne Frosch das Grüne ... 





aber das entlockt unserem Helden nur ein müdes Lächeln





ride on ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (15. August 2011)

Dem Reiter ist zum Glück nichts passiert, aber auf den Lenker hat irgendwas abgefärbt!!!!


----------



## ezkimo (19. August 2011)

habe ich neben an gefunden!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fohPU3pDpFU&feature=player_embedded"]Chris Akrigg - A Hill in Spain      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## cimgott (20. August 2011)

Und nach dem Hochmut kommt der Fall!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQQhu0a6fhs&feature=related"]Chris Akrigg - Not if, but when      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## torquex (20. August 2011)

Tut sich morgen um 9:30 wieder was am KWB? Ich würd's nochmal mit euch wagen..

Gruß David


----------



## Gpunkt (20. August 2011)

ist auf jeden fall jemand da


----------



## opalmantra (23. August 2011)

Hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit ner hammerschmidt kurbel?
meine knackt beim tretten , was kann das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (23. August 2011)

was ist eigentlich am am so am BB passiert?= war was im Polizeibericht in der Zeitung


----------



## krokerleguane (24. August 2011)

Hi, was stand in der Zeitung? Ich hab den Aalener Zeitungsteil nicht.
Grüße Berthold.....der erst nächstes Jahr wieder biken darf


----------



## spykie (24. August 2011)

Ist wohl Ein 47 Jähriger Biker schwer gestürzt .
Grüße miro


----------



## ezkimo (25. August 2011)

hat jemand die Woche oder nächste Woche frei und evtl. noch nichts vor?


----------



## schwertrider (25. August 2011)




----------



## schwertrider (25. August 2011)

Das isses!


----------



## Carsten (26. August 2011)

schaut schön fett aus...aber die Sattelstützte ist schon verbogen


----------



## freeridefritz (26. August 2011)

Schönes bike, Klaus....wünsch dir viel Spaß damit!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (26. August 2011)

sehr fein!!! allein für dieses bike brauchen wir neue, angemessene trails, gerne mit felsen, Sprüngen und jede Menge flow. 
Packt also Schaufel und Säge ein.


----------



## ezkimo (26. August 2011)

@schwertrider

sehr schön, wünsche Dir auch viel Spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (26. August 2011)

Heftiges Bike, sehe ich da etwa einen Double Barrel???


----------



## schwertrider (26. August 2011)

Jep,CCDB.
Wie schauts denn morgen mittag aus?Fährt da jemand?Ich schlafe bis 1300,wär dann ab 1345 bereit.Bitte mit SMS benachrichtigen,ich weis nicht ob ich den PC anschalt.
Grus Klaus
Danke für die Komplimente


----------



## Carsten (27. August 2011)

denn viel spaß beim dreckig machen, der Sommer ist vorbei!
bis Freitag, denn kommt er wieder


----------



## trekxler (27. August 2011)

Hi Klaus,
geiles Teil, wünsch dir viel Spaß damit!

Gruß Bernd


----------



## dadsi (27. August 2011)

Servus Klaus,
willkommen im Club Spaß wünschen brauchts ja nicht, der ist garantiert...
Allerdings brauchst wie M schon bemerkte fääättee trailz Wenn ich dann mal wieder fit bin (fahren kann) sieht man sich hoffentlich mal für ein bequemes nicolairocktostalbausfährtchen.
Gut Schlamm heute Mittag


----------



## wildermarkus (27. August 2011)

Schönes Helius


----------



## maiersen (27. August 2011)

Geiles Teil ! Freu mich schon es in live zu sehen. 
Hab heut meine neue Schwinge bekommen und gleich verbaut, kann also endlich wieder richtig biken ohne jeder Wurzel ausweichen zu müssen.


----------



## ezkimo (29. August 2011)

ich frage jetzt einfach mal, was bitte ist ein Double Barrell?


----------



## nochi (29. August 2011)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...cane-creek-der-double-barrel-air.555198.2.htm

das is n double barrel

darf mer fragen was das bike komplett wiegt wie s da steht?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (29. August 2011)

Klaus, du stopfts das Sommer-Loch in dem (eingeschlafenen) NoNames - thread! Danke!


----------



## Carsten (29. August 2011)

so was wie´s six pack....halt nur mit zwei


----------



## ezkimo (29. August 2011)

Daaaaaaaanke!


für mich hat sich das eher so in Richtung 2Gallonen Benzin oder so ähnlich angehört


----------



## schwertrider (29. August 2011)

OK,machen wir ein Ratespiel zum Sommerloch-stopfen.Wer das Gewicht am genausten errät,der kriegt ein Bier im Naturfreundehaus.
Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle die schon 18 sind und MTB fahren.Nicht mitmachen dürfen die,denen ichs schon gesagt hab.
Teilnahmeschluss ist Samstag der 10.9.2011 wenn ich wieder von Südtirol zurück bin!
Dann gibts die Auflösung!
Ich bin ab morgen weg.Grüße Klaus


----------



## spykie (30. August 2011)

Ich sag mal 15.9 kg !


----------



## krokerleguane (30. August 2011)

Hi, mit RICHTIGEN MännerReifen hätte es so 16,6kg.....aber mit solchen CrossCountrySensitiveNoppenPräservativen sind es wohl 15,6kg. 
Grüße, ZwangspauseProphetBerthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arzmann (30. August 2011)

15,7kg


----------



## Carsten (30. August 2011)

15,25


----------



## ezkimo (30. August 2011)

m.M. nach könnte es geschätzt bei 16,5 liegen


----------



## MK007 (2. September 2011)

Ich tippe auf 16,35423 Kg. Ich trink ein Pils

Gruß
Markus


----------



## ezkimo (7. September 2011)

alle ausgeflogen?


----------



## nochi (7. September 2011)

sind doch grad alle mit carsten bei der hanibalX .. die fotos auf Facebook schaun scho mal recht interessant aus ..


----------



## ezkimo (7. September 2011)

who the f... is facebook?


----------



## schwertrider (9. September 2011)

and The Winner is:Berthold
Gratulation,aber Du darfst ja bestimmt garkein Bier trinken-oder?


----------



## krokerleguane (9. September 2011)

Hi, 
...dachte schon, wenn ich richtig Tippe, dass du dann nen 200g  Knetbollen irgendo hinbebbst nur dass wer anders gewinnt,.... weil ich deine Reifen beleidigt habe. 

Ja nix mit Alkohol auf lange Sicht und wohl erst wieder frühestens mitte nächstes Jahr Sport 

Grüße Zwangspause-Berthold


----------



## zdeneker (9. September 2011)

Servus
Schönes fettes Radl, Klaus. Biste schon wieder im Lande? 
Ich geh Heute noch ne Runde Biken, falls jemand Lust hat, so ab 16:00h, Richtung BB, wenn der Regen etwas nachlässt.
Grüsse,
Zdenek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwertrider (9. September 2011)

Servus Zdenek,
Ja,bin wieder im da.Heute keine Zeit gahabt.Aber morgen ab ca.13:30h oder  später will ich auf jeden fall ne Runde drehen.
Grüße Klaus


----------



## Carsten (10. September 2011)

hi Jungs...

hier gibts ein paar Bilder vorab (auch für Leute, die denken noch ohne Facebook leben zu können:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.233487200037348.71138.100001282087929&l=bb100bed87&type=1

sind alle im Stil eines Livereports zu sehen, mit dem Handy geknipst und daher von lausiger Qualität.

die 995 gescheiten Bilder liegen als RAW auf meiner Festplatte und verbrauchen dort 25,4 GB Platz...demnächst gibts davon was zu sehen


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (20. September 2011)

Hallo Jungs, wir sind zurück von unserer HanibalX - Tour und haben ein paar Bilderchen mitgebracht. Wir kamen hoch hinaus und es war grandios. Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:





































beste Grüße M.


----------



## freeridefritz (21. September 2011)

Sehr cool!


----------



## Carsten (21. September 2011)

bei mir auf der Homepage gibt tröpfenweise Tourbericht und weitere Fotos...viel Spaß, Kommentare sind willkommen!


----------



## Carsten (24. September 2011)

morgen wer Lust auf Allgäu?


----------



## ezkimo (24. September 2011)

sehr schöne Bilder, die machen Lust auf mehr


----------



## freeridefritz (26. September 2011)

Jemand Lust/Zeit für ne Hochtour am WE?


----------



## spykie (26. September 2011)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Jemand Lust/Zeit für ne Hochtour am WE?


Servus Chris .
Hätte Zeit und lust !
Grüße miro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (28. September 2011)

ein paar Bergtipps

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeIJIQoX6xQ&feature=related"]Wildbach-Toni: TÃ¶dliche Tiefe      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Carsten (29. September 2011)

fahren Mo in KWT. Wenn noch wer mit will einfach melden


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (30. September 2011)

Wer´s noch nicht gemerkt hat: es ist bestes bikewetter und die trails sind trocken.   Herrlich war´s heute u.a. "on the rocks".





Gruss Micha


----------



## Carsten (1. Oktober 2011)

ja, es rockt!






und selbst bei Nacht macht´s noch richtig Laune...






und Mo gehts wieder in die Berge!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (4. Oktober 2011)

Zurück aus dem schönen Schwarzwald mit schönen Granit - Trails





Dem Gpunkt alles Gute zum Geburtstag   Mach weiter so


----------



## MK007 (4. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag, und weiterhin schmerzfreie Trails

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (4. Oktober 2011)

Alles Gute wünsche auch ich!!

Ihr seit zu beneiden, ich hab seit Sonntag die Seuche und es geht nix!!


----------



## Carsten (5. Oktober 2011)

moin

hab am so auch noch mal Berge angeschaut:


----------



## Carsten (8. Oktober 2011)

ach so, ein Mädel hab ich oben auch getroffen...


----------



## fürst (8. Oktober 2011)

Ein bisserl steif in der Hüfte, deine Freundin!


----------



## Carsten (8. Oktober 2011)

Inspirierend, gut und ein prima Herbstwetterprogramm: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_EL9iaR58w&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Life Cycles 720p HD      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## krokerleguane (14. Oktober 2011)

... mir geht es heute seit Langem mal wieder besser mit meinem Postviralem Erschöpfungssyndrom.
Wer hat Lust?...morgen große Runde.
Abfahrt 9.00 RöthardtPP, dann Ukochen, Aalbäumle, dann DreiKaiserBerge ~ 2000hm 110km ~7-8h reine Fahrzeit.

.......ok, hab nur geträumt..... Biken frühestens Frühsommer  nächstes Jahr...... 
...deswegen hab ich mir aus Frust ein Jekyll bestellt, was solls meine Gabel und Laufräder dran und dann ab zur Eisdiele nächstes Jahr,... ist ja schließlich ein Cannondale. (und das ist jetzt kein Scherz)

Grüße PfeifferischerDrüsenfieberBerthold  ... und als Tipp fürs Leben: Kuriert eine Virusinfektion richtig aus, sonst kanns böse enden.


----------



## krokerleguane (14. Oktober 2011)

.....und wenn es nächstes Jahr auch noch nicht geht, kauf ich mir halt noch ein Claymore als Ersatzrad...das macht den Kohl jetzt auch nicht mehr fett
Grüße


----------



## MK007 (14. Oktober 2011)

Servus Berthold,

freut mich (uns) das es Dir wieder besser geht . Hast du das Jekyll mit der gepimten Lefty (letztes Bike Heftchen) bestellt?
Dann bis morgen früh um 8:30 Uhr am Stausee.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Golem04 (14. Oktober 2011)

Servus Berthold
Hatte mich schon gefreut dass es jetzt wieder aufwärts geht und er wieder lebt. Ich wünsch dir dann mal was, viel Spass mit dem verfrühten Weihnachtsgeschenk.

Für alle die etwas weniger ausgeben wollen:
http://www.roadbike.de/news/sneak-p...ke-zeigt-erste-bilder-plus-video.571632.9.htm
oder das:
http://www.roadbike.de/news/cyclepassion-kalender-2011-alle-bilder.452099.9.htm
oder dies:
http://www.roadbike.de/news/heisse-ware-cyclepassion-kalender-2010.359775.9.htm
Grüße Micha
P.S: Wir starten morgen um 10 beim Rat und Tat

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## krokerleguane (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi ihr zwei, ja die Legende lebt......, die letzten Monate hatte ich nichtmal meine abonnierte MountainBike gelesen......wäre purer Masochismus gewesen wenn ich die gelesen hätte.......
Aber dem Angebot meines ortsansässigen LieblingsHändlers konnte ich nicht wiederstehen....
Ne nix mit Lefty, (die gibt es auch nicht in Serie)....einfach das einfachste Jekyll in weißrot denn ich brauch ja eigentlich nur den Rahmen und den Dämpfer (+ ein paar Anbauteile). Schön ist, dass vorne schon alles bereit ist für meinen durchgängigen 1.5 Gabelschaft, den selbst die verbauten 32-er 150mm Gabeln werden extra für CD mit durg. 1.5 hergestellt.
 Gabel kommt meine 1.5" 160mm Talas rein, meine Deemax Laufräder und natürlich meine Gustav.....soll ja kein Spielzeugbike werden. Dann komm ich auf meinen Lenkwinkel von ca 66,5-66,8°...... Steifes wendiges Bike...muss nur noch abnehmen  damit ich dann ne versenkbare Sattelst. reinbauen kann.....hab ja nen leichten Rahmen, da kann ich noch was drauflegen. Hab dann auch endlich ein SattelROHR mit 31,6 und nicht mehr so ein RÖHRCHEN mit 27,2.
Vorne dann 160mm und hinten 155mm Federweg, und vor allem hinten nen Dämpfer mit ner Charakteristik wie ein Stahlfederdämpfer bergab und wie ein straffer nicht wegsckender CC Dämpfer bergauf.

Grüße Berthold, fahrt halt ne Runde extra für mich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (15. Oktober 2011)

...cool, ich lieb das Bike ja jetzt schon:
Ein Jekyll mit ner 170-er Gabel hat das Trans Provence Enduro Race gewonnen
http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...th-Jerome-Clementz,2854/Slideshow,0/sspomer,2
Hier in Action:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbGBMfq96iM&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLFC2C198A707815EB"]Clementz and Dieffenthaler Sicily winter riding      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Grüße berthold


----------



## Carsten (15. Oktober 2011)

servus

nächetn Do halt ich nen Vortrag in Illertissen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548671


----------



## freeridefritz (15. Oktober 2011)

Schwätz ned so viel ....fahr lieber  Spaß
@BErthold: Echt cool! Purer Neid macht sich breit ..wobei mir wärs das grün/weiße Frogrider Jekyl gworden..Viel Spaß beim Aufbau und ich hoffe man sieht sich damit nächstes Jahr am LAgo ! Freu mich jetzt scho drauf ...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (17. Oktober 2011)

Goldener Oktober im Allgäu - ein paar Eindrücke von der Sonntagstour mit Gpunkt und Carsten


----------



## cimgott (18. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht nach einer gelungenen Tour aus, klasse!!

@Berthold
Geniales Bike, hab auch schon damit geliebäugelt! Ich kann es ja regelmäßig für dich Gassi führen, bis nächstes Frühjahr!! Würde ich sogar kostenlos machen für Dich!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi cimgott, 
da musst du dich hinten anstellen, Ransom hat sich vor dir schon in die lange Liste eingetragen, derjenigen, die das Bike "einreiten" wollen 
Grüße Berthold, und fahrt nen Trail für mich mit!


----------



## ezkimo (21. Oktober 2011)

mal wieder was vom Wilbach Toni

​


----------



## Carsten (21. Oktober 2011)

hat zufällig wer nen magura adapter VR für Int Standad 200er Scheibe rum liegen?


----------



## linusb (21. Oktober 2011)

Servus Carsten,

weißt Du evtl die Nummer des Adapters? Habe zwei oder drei verschiedene in meiner Bastelkiste liegen.

Gruß, Linus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (21. Oktober 2011)

der 15er ists:







Mit dem Adapter NR. 15 von Magura koennen Sie die Clara und die aelterne Louise bis 2006, mit dem IS 2000 Vorderrad Bremssattel an einer Gabel mit IS 2000 Bremssattelaufnahme und 210 mm Bremsscheibe montieren.


----------



## linusb (21. Oktober 2011)

Servus Carsten,

tja, da muss ich leider passen 

Gruß, Linus


----------



## torquex (31. Oktober 2011)

Servus, hat morgen vormittag jemand lust auf ne kleine ausfahrt, z.B. 9:30 ab KWB?   Gruß, David


----------



## krokerleguane (1. November 2011)

Hi, 
bei traumhaftem Herbstwetter heute endlich mal wieder:

Bobbahn-H&S-NoBrain-Advanced-Zickzack

gemacht....leider zu Fuß 
 als Wanderer 

Aber immerhin es geht aufwärts bei meiner Genesung und in Gedanken bin ich alles natürlich gefahren...obwohl nach so langer Abstinenz so mancher Taril irgendwie steiler aussieht als früher 
Grüße an alle Aktiven, BaldJekyllBerthold


----------



## spykie (1. November 2011)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei traumhaftem Herbstwetter heute endlich mal wieder:
> 
> Bobbahn-H&S-NoBrain-Advanced-Zickzack
> ...



Hallo Berthold !
Schön zu hören das deine Genesung fortschritte macht , in diesem Sinne Alles gute und Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt ! PS freu mich Dein Neues Radl zu sehn .
Grüsse miro


----------



## freeridefritz (2. November 2011)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> ...obwohl .... so mancher Trail irgendwie steiler aussieht als früher...



Geht mir hier irgednwie auch so .... (und ich hätte da den ein oder anderen Fingerzeig vom Lehrer gebrauchen könnnen *Insider")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (3. November 2011)

Die Linie ist doch klar zu erkennen ;-)


----------



## krokerleguane (3. November 2011)

Hi, 
sehe ich auch so wie cimgott. Klare Linie.
Ausserdem ist auf Fotos alles sowieso viiieeel steiler als in echt  
Foto ist sowieso gefaked, man sieht deutlich wie sich der Fahrer auf Bild zwei nach hinten beugt und die Kamera einfach schräg gehalten wird um nen "steilen Trail" vorzutäuschen. 



Grüße Berthold


----------



## ezkimo (3. November 2011)

...und oben hinstehen und nach unten schauen kann auch jeder


----------



## Carsten (3. November 2011)

ich muss mal kurz querverlinken: Stunzi hat wieder jede Menge Inspirationen ins Forum gestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=549114

und in den Bergen herrscht definitiv besser Wetter, als in dem Nebelsch...kaff Oberkochen: [ame="http://vimeo.com/31405348"]A Herbst Ride with Max Schumann on Vimeo[/ame]

und was zum Thema Nebel in AA aus der Schwäpo http://www.schwaebische-post.de/582535/
schnell lesen, sonst gehts nur noch mit login


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (4. November 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> ...
> und in den Bergen herrscht definitiv besser Wetter, als in dem Nebelsch...kaff Oberkochen ...



... in den Bergen ist es definitiv noch ideal: z.B. letzten Dienstag im Allgäu auf knapp 2000 hm ... 





beste Grüße Micha


----------



## freeridefritz (4. November 2011)

Daher... Samstag + Sonntag nochmal jemand unterwegs? Habe zwei Touren bei Garmisch geplant...


----------



## Carsten (4. November 2011)

und, der Trail ist klasse!


----------



## Carsten (7. November 2011)

Team noBrakes 2 sucht noch einen Mitstreiter für den Winterpokal.
Ziel ist mal wider Top 10 in der Teamwertung und 1000 Punkte pro Fahrer...sind locker 250 Stunden Bikespaß bis Ende März!


----------



## nochi (10. November 2011)

Moin, würden mal bitte alle die Facebook haben mit dafür abstimmen!?
wahrscheinlich kann man täglich ne stimme für abgeben.

https://apps.facebook.com/sportscheckvideo/teilnehmer/Michael-2.aspx


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (12. November 2011)

Hallo Jungs, gerade zurück aus dem sonnigen Allgäu. Ein unglaublich schöner Tag! Und eine klasse Tour mit einer Perle von Trail.  





















Morgen um 9:30 ist´s hoffentlich auch bei uns so schönes Wetter auf dem Braunenberg. Dann lassen wir´s auch hier krachen. Beste Grüsse. M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (12. November 2011)

Danke für den Tiefschlag! Nächstes mal erschießt mich bitte gleich, denn leide ich nicht so lange...


----------



## krokerleguane (13. November 2011)

Hi, 
@Carsten, was ist los, konntest du nicht mit?

Endlich mal wieder am BB mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen....na ja, ok, waren nur ein paar Meter mit ezkimos' Rad, den ich zufällig beim Wandern am Turm oben getroffen hab..trotzdem mal wieder ein schönes Gefühl...man muss auch mal mit wenig zufrieden sein.

Grüße auch an den unbekannten Norco Biker, den ich mit meinem Geschwätz am NoBrain so lehrerhaft psychoterrormäßigzwecksLuftausdemVorderreifenlassen beschwatzt habe, dass nix mehr bei ihm geklappt hat, sorry

Grüße BaldJekyllBerthold


----------



## freeridefritz (13. November 2011)

@ Tilg & MIcha: Hättet au mal was sagen können...


----------



## Carsten (15. November 2011)

hat wer die aktuelle Bike?
Da ist ein Bericht vom Ortler drin
heute villeicht mitbringen, das wäre klasse. Danke


----------



## spykie (15. November 2011)

Hab sie ist wohl aber zu spät.


----------



## Gpunkt (16. November 2011)

Servus, wie siehts eigentlich in zukunft mit unsrem donnerstag treff aus, sollen wir den treffpunkt auch übern winter beibehalten oder pause bis nächstes frühjahr? 


Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## schwertrider (16. November 2011)

Ich bin mir absolut nicht ganz sicher,da muß ich erst mal drüber nachdenken!


----------



## Carsten (18. November 2011)

wer den Holy Ghost noch mal fahren will sollte dies schnell tun. Die Kahlschagsvernichtunsmaschienerie wird wohl alles platt machen nächste Woche.
Trail ist fast laubfrei und staubtrocken...


----------



## Carsten (19. November 2011)

falls jemand am Gleis, Verweiger oder Verlänger einen rosa gestreifen Kinderhandschuh findet bitte bei mir abgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (19. November 2011)

...Kinderhandschuh ???...weiß ja dass du klein bist, aber so klein 

...auch die Farbe macht mir Sorgen, was machst du in rosa Sachen gekleidet im Wald...

Grüße Berthold


----------



## Carsten (19. November 2011)

nee, wenn ich schon nicht zum Biken komme, dann müssen die Kids mit zur Trailpflege. Da könnten sich andere "ichkanngardnichtbikenhabmiraberschoneinneuesbikebestellt" mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (19. November 2011)

Hallo Jungs, das mit den rosa Socken ist mir noch geläufig, aber rosa Kinderhandschuhe? Was wil Carsten uns damit sagen? 
By the way: waren heute auch auf der Schwäbischen Alb unterwegs, allerdings da, wo der Alptrauf höher und die trails länger und kurviger sind!!! 
Was ein geiler Herbsttag.  Schaut nur her:





























Hoffentlich hält das Wetter noch so bis Samstag zu unserer legendären 7. Großen Schwertreitersause.

Was macht Ihr eigentlich den ganzen Tag bei dem schönen Wetter (außer rosa Handschuhe verlieren)?

Beste Grüsse Micha


----------



## dadsi (20. November 2011)

Ich war heute das 4. Mal auf dem bike seit JUNI. Dann aber gleich mal länger, ich befürchte, dass ich am Samstag nach der Hälfte des ersten Drittels massiv absaufen werde, aber was solls: ich werde am Start sein. Freu mich schon eure Är$$$e zu sehen


----------



## Gpunkt (20. November 2011)

Hallo Dadsi, das lese ich gerne, ich hab dich schon mal heimgeschoben dann mach ich das halt wieder hauptsache du bist dabei, es wird ja kein rennen sondern eine für jeden teilnehmer machbare sache, freue mich schon, hoffe ich kann teilnehmen habe mich heute übelst auf die schulter und oberschenkel gelegt.

Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## ezkimo (21. November 2011)

wünsch Euch am kommenden Samstag auf jeden Fall viel Spaß

am vergangenen Samstag war ich richtig Gut und hab ganze Arbeit geleistet, daher war ich heute beim Doc! Diagnose Kapsel- und Bänderriß links unten am Fuß...

Werd aber zumindest Abends dabei sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (28. November 2011)

Hi, 
wie, noch keine Bilder von der SRS trotz historischer Teilnehmerzahl?

Netter Abend im NFH, auch wenn ich mich mit Spezi begnügen musste.
Grüße Berthold, mein Jekyll dauert noch etwas.....


----------



## torquex (29. November 2011)

Servus,

anbei ein erster Aufschlag in Sachen Bilder, die leider keinen guten Eindruck vom epischen Ausmaß des Treffens widergeben. Es war mir zu keinem Zeitpunkt möglich mehr als 2/3 der Biker auf ein Foto zu bannen.

Die oberen Bilder wurden gleich zu Anfang geschossen. Das Letzte im Rahmen des Gruppen-Reifenflickens nach einer (offenbar) Schlüsselstelle - Ausbeute: satte 8 platte Bikes!

Gruß
David


----------



## ezkimo (2. Dezember 2011)

@Torquex, danke für die Zusammenfassung! (ist das nur auf meinem Monitor so klein geraten?) 

Dann habe ich mich wohl zu früh gefreut auf mehr Bildmaterial von der Ausfahrt?


----------



## Hemme (2. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
bei den Alb-Füxen gibts auch Bilder der Schwertreitersause:
http://www.alb-füxe.de/index.php?view=category&catid=14&option=com_joomgallery&Itemid=60


----------



## Carsten (2. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute

was geht eigentlich an Silvester. Die Traditionsausfahrt fällt vermutlich zwecks Krankheit vom Organisator aus....
Die Ostalbrider haben auch geladen


----------



## ezkimo (3. Dezember 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> was geht eigentlich an Silvester. Die Traditionsausfahrt fällt vermutlich zwecks Krankheit vom Organisator aus....
> Die Ostalbrider haben auch geladen



Hallo, die Silversterausfahrt findet Traditionsgemäß statt, die aktiven übernehmen den Part des Guide und die passiven (zu den ich vermutlich auch gehören werde) erwarten Euch unterwegs zum Catering (wir Essen dann schon mal alles auf, solange wir auf euch warten)


----------



## cimgott (3. Dezember 2011)

perfekt


----------



## krokerleguane (3. Dezember 2011)

Hi, 
hab gerade nochis`s Video von Seite 78 angeschaut, oh Mann war das geil, da bekomm ich noch mehr Lust wieder fit zu werden.

Also, Sivesterausfahrt steht, Ransom und arzmann guiden und ezkimo und ProphetJekyll versorgen, danach Toastessen bei mir mit open End.
Kinderdisco in der Waschküche.
Start 10.30 bei mir an Silvester.
Nur weil, mal einzwei NoNames ausfallen, werden doch keine Gruppentraditionen gebrochen, ...... solange noch einer fahren kann wird alles durchgezogen.

Grüße ZwangspauseJekyllProphet


----------



## nochi (3. Dezember 2011)

das hört man doch gern das das video noch geschaut wird .. auch wenn mich jetzt das blanke grauen packt wenn ich seh was für nen scheiß ich damals noch zam gefahren bin .. 

wär silvester auch gern dabei .. aber bin da komplett weg .. und mein neues Bike is bis dahin auch noch net fertig .. 

Berthold .. musst wetten dass schaun .. kommt heut ne gute außenwette aus Ischgl .. mountainbike gegen snowboard im snowpark ..


----------



## nochi (3. Dezember 2011)

Berthold .. Jekyllrider .. 
der Biker fährt n Jekyll ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (3. Dezember 2011)

Hi, 
yeah, Cannondale rules 

Geil ein Jekyll mit ner fetten Gabel gewinnt gegen den Snowboarder, jetzt weiß ich auch was man mit meinem Bike alles anstellen kann...muss ich doch noch große Sprünge üben 

Danke, für den Hinweis auf Wetten dass.. nochi.
Grüße JekyllProphet


----------



## krokerleguane (4. Dezember 2011)

Hi, 
hier der link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQU6LzAzY_Y&feature=youtu.be
Grüße BaldJekyllBerthold


----------



## spykie (4. Dezember 2011)

Was war Heut Morgen mit den Schwertreitern los ??? Da komm Ich mal um Halb Zehn am KWB , und kein Schwertreiter da ! Sehr seltsam Die haben wohl geschlafen . . . .


----------



## Carsten (4. Dezember 2011)

ich war doch da...oder war ich da schon zu schnell für Dich, dass Du mich gar nicht wahr genommen hast 
Ich fands heute jedenfalls lustig. Unglaublich der feuchte Modergeruch im Keller, den man nach so ner Schlammtour mit heim bringt. Der hat mir echt gefehlt in den letzten trockenen Wochen ...


----------



## spykie (4. Dezember 2011)

Nee Carsten Ich ging davon aus das Du´n "no braker" bist , falsche Annahme meinerseits . Aber war trotz Des Wetters saustark . Bis zum Nächsten WE oder vielleicht am Do Abend ???
Grüße miro


----------



## Gpunkt (9. Dezember 2011)

Servus, das Bild wurde am 25 November aufgenommen also ein Tag vor unserer Legendären Schwertreiter Sause, das war ein geiler Herbst, und jetzt kommt hoffentlich ein geiler Winter mit schönem pulver Schnee





Grüße Gpunkt

PS: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Carsten!


----------



## Carsten (9. Dezember 2011)

schaut mal was in AA inzwischen alles geht:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaI-wrJSxm4"]Johannes Allgaier Shred 2011.mp4      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## spykie (9. Dezember 2011)

Das beste ist ja , Der Bub kommt aus Lauchheim !


----------



## Carsten (14. Dezember 2011)

hab noch was von der Schwertridersause bekommen:



hab noch mehr, sind in meinem Album

ach so, Silvester werd ich mit den Mädels (und anderen langhaarigen) das Essen kochen helfen...hab die Kids dabei. Müsst Ihr also ohne mich biken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (14. Dezember 2011)

Hi...
HA ...der Erste, der Angst hat vor den Ellwanger Hammertrails
Grüße Berthold


----------



## Carsten (14. Dezember 2011)

bring dafür das Trial Bike mit, kömmer am Schulhof ein bisschen rumhüpfen :-I)


----------



## maiersen (15. Dezember 2011)

......Trial-Bike, rumhüpfen...., das glaub ich weniger, den : Berthold wird Dir die Schlüsselstelle schlechthin zeigen, genannt : "DIE MAUER" !!!
Senkrechter Abgrund mit 65 cm der nur in absoluter Zeitlupe gefahren werden darf, nix hüpfen o.a. Die Stellen an der Steinmauer beweisen, dass man selbst mit Bash-Guard aufsitzt. Du wirst sicherlich sämtliche 
Anläufe benötigen um diese Stelle korrekt zu bewältigen. Deshalb schlage ich vor, Berthold nimmt gleich ein paar Schnäpse mit zur "Mauer" damit Du deinen Frust noch vor Ort ertränken kannst  
Jetzt schon viel Erfolg, bitte Foto mitnehmen !


----------



## Carsten (15. Dezember 2011)

OK, ich spings rückwärts hoch


----------



## ezkimo (17. Dezember 2011)

ich freu mich schon, möchte dann so was oder zumindest sowas ähnliches zu sehen bekommen. Immerhin, wenn man hinschaut und abwägt wie alt der erste Fahrer und ist wieviel Zeit der wohl zum lernen hatte, dann kann es nicht so schwer sein und auch nicht lange dauern bis man das kann... 

yeah, hau rein ))


----------



## Carsten (17. Dezember 2011)

kein Problem, ich hab ja noch zwei Wochen Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (22. Dezember 2011)

habe gerade ein Bewerbungsvideo für die Silvesterausfahrt bekommen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33186972"]Best bike rentals in the globe. on Vimeo[/ame]

wollen wir se mitnemme?


----------



## ezkimo (22. Dezember 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> kein Problem, ich hab ja noch zwei Wochen Zeit



zwei Wochen können sehr kurz sein.

vor allem wenn man solche Videos anschaut...


----------



## freeridefritz (22. Dezember 2011)

Legendär: 
Der NoNames-Thread ist ab jetzt nicht mehr jugendfrei! Danke, Carsten!

PS: Stimmt gar ned, Bertholds Badeorgien in den Schwabsberger Sümpfen waren auch schon extrem schlüpfrig!


----------



## maiersen (23. Dezember 2011)

Oh Gott ! Berthold, wirst du (vor Freude) ähnliches machen wie die Mädels, sollte das Jekyll bis Silvester doch noch eintreffen ? Ich hab 
jetzt irgendwie Angst......


----------



## krokerleguane (23. Dezember 2011)

...ich hol mein Jekyll nachher um 14.00 Uhr.


----------



## cimgott (23. Dezember 2011)

Hm, 14 Uhr ist schon lange durch!! Noch kein Zeichen!

Wahrscheinlich musste die Feuerwehr den Rahmen zerschneiden, weil B. sich darin eingeklemmt hatte und drohte zu ersticken


----------



## krokerleguane (23. Dezember 2011)

........ne, nicht ganz. Sitze mit Ransom vor dem Bike im Wohnzimmer und wir schauen schweigend seit 2 Stunden auf die geballte High Tec. 

Morgen wird es erstmal endurofiziert.
Grüße berthold


----------



## cimgott (24. Dezember 2011)

Und habt ihr die High Tec dann auch gefunden?

Na dann mal schöne Weihnachten!!


----------



## ezkimo (24. Dezember 2011)

und denkt dran

"Weihnachten wird unterm Baum entschieden"


----------



## nochi (24. Dezember 2011)

Der baum muss erst noch wachsen wo das ganze zeug drunter passt was dhl die letzten wochen geliefert hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (24. Dezember 2011)

...hab jetzt auch vorne alle Äste vom Weihnachtsbaum bis auf Höhe 1m weggesägt, damit mein Bike untern Baum passt  

So heute vorabendurofiziert:
meine 36-er mit durchgehend 1.5 rangemacht, Deemax silber vorne und Gustav verbaut. Mein 50mm Vorbau, nt-1 Sattel, neuer Conti Rain-King (1300g ) und Bashring sind auch schon dran, Kette um 6 Glieder gekürzt und Schaltzüge sauber fixiert.
Jetzt sieht es nach nem Enduro aus 
Jetzt wart ich noch auf meine X12 Adapterhülsen, damit ich meine hintere Deemax auch noch dranbekomme, ebenso muss ich erst nen Adapter bestellen, damit ich meine hintere Magura Luise 203mm auch noch verbauen kann.
Später dann noch schöne farblich noch nicht festgelegte Jagwire Züge verlegen....

Grüße Jekyllberthold


----------



## cimgott (24. Dezember 2011)

Wäre mal interessant den Unterschied zwischen den Gabeln zu testen! 

Von den Jagwire Zügen bin ich nicht mehr so begeistert, die spleißt es mir am ende immer auf! Also der Kunststoffüberzug zieht sich aus irgend einem Grund langsam zurück und dann wird der Rest langsam instabil und spleißt auf! 

Hab inzwischen zweimal abschneiden müssen, nun scheint er endgültig zu kurz zu sein und schaltet nicht mehr gescheit!


----------



## krokerleguane (24. Dezember 2011)

...komm einfach mal mit deinem Bike vorbei, damit ein technisch versierter Schrauber (ICH) das macht...dann funzt das auch 
Grüße Jekyllbaldfahrerberthold


----------



## Carsten (30. Dezember 2011)

fährt heut wer? Hat frisch gepowdert...na ja geschneematscht

wann geht´s morgen los?


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi, 
schlechte Nachricht !!!!!!
Hier geht die monster FlitzestinkerSpukSeuche um. Meine Kleine hat es seit heute Nacht voll erwischt mit Fieber und allem.
PARTY muss leider komplett ausfallen.
Ihr braucht ein Ersatzprogramm???? Sorry...ab Tochter geht vor.
......bei Fragen, anrufen. 
Grüße Berthold


----------



## Carsten (30. Dezember 2011)

Ostalbrider treffen sich am ATU...ich werde denn wohl da hin gehn.
Party danach? Vorschläge:

offene Ausfahrt:

    Samstag
    Zeit
    10:30 bis 13:30

Wo

ATU Parkplatz, Burgstallkreisel, Aalen, Germany
Beschreibung
	Ostalbrider.com Abschlusstour der Mountainbike Saison 2011 - Egal bei welchem Wetter starten wir auch dieses Jahr wieder zur letzten Tour des Jahres. Ladet alle eure Freunde ein...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (30. Dezember 2011)

*Gute Besserung nach Schwabsberg!! *

Neuer Plan: *Silvesterausfahrt 2011* (nicht traditionell ).
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr KWBrunnen.
Dann nach AA zur Ostalbrider-Ausfahrt 10:30 Burgstallkreisel (Danke für die Einladung ).
ggf. etwas Kohle mitnehmen für ein bierchen unterwegs oder hinterher  .

Grüße Micha


----------



## Carsten (31. Dezember 2011)

Ersatztour war klasse. Super Truppe mit knapp 30 Leuten. 
Oben auf dem Härtsfeld schönstes Winterwetter mit fluffigem Powder und viel Spaß, unten eher Schwabsbergmäßig feucht und sumpfig.
Gegen Ende wurde es denn auch oben von oben feucht...

Meine Theorie zu Schwabsberg: es gibt kein neues Bike und Thomas als Mitwisser wird als Hinkebein in einer Kiste gehalten:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAGvWi5Y3MU"]Pulp Fiction Hinkebein.avi      - YouTube[/nomedia]


*EUCH ein Gutes NEUES!*


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (31. Dezember 2011)

Jawoll, supertour zum Jahresausklang. 
Winterliche Verhältnisse, tolle trails im Schnee, viele nette Leute, viel Spass. So muss es sein.
Danke an die Ostalbrider für die Tour!!! 

Und jetzt: guten Rutsch für Alle, lasst es krachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (1. Januar 2012)

blödes Wetter...

das kannst voll stecken:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYzBIfpWBSw"]Popo Club | Las stecken      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## boss74 (1. Januar 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> blödes Wetter...
> 
> das kannst voll stecken:
> 
> Popo Club | Las stecken      - YouTube



ich war vorher 2h biken. Ich sah danach aus wie ein Sumpfmonster


----------



## Carsten (4. Januar 2012)

Winnetou lebt!
Er wurde Mo befreit
und wir haben ihn gestern auch gesehen!


----------



## Carsten (5. Januar 2012)

für Tage mit Regenwetter: http://trailhunter.de/

falls es so was geben sollte


----------



## Carsten (6. Januar 2012)

Seuchwetter?

dann TV Gucken:

http://www.klack.de/include/TvPopup.php?ID=6560114

	SWR BW	Fr - 06.01.2012
 15:30 	Transatlas
Versenden TV-Sendung als E-Mail	
Breitbildformat 16:9Stereo
Eine Bike-Tour durch die Bergwelt Marokkos
Ende: 16:00
Laufzeit: 30 Minuten
Reportage
Gäste: Mit Peter Schlickenrieder
Marokko - geheimnisvolle Schönheit aus 1001 Nacht. Olympia-Silbermedaillengewinner und Fitnessexperte Peter Schlickenrieder erlebt mit seinem Team das nordafrikanische Land auf außergewöhnliche Weise. Mit dem Mountainbike wollen die Extremsportler das Atlasgebirge überqueren. Die Tour wird dabei zum Härtetest: Sieben Tage körperlich an die eigenen Grenzen gehen. Entdeckungen, Strapazen und Selbstüberwindung in trockenheißem Klima. Dazu berauschende Abfahrten, die in keinem Reisekatalog stehen. Der Film zeichnet die Etappen und Erlebnisse der Extremsportler nach - in atemberaubenden Bildern von ständig wechselnden Landschaften zwischen grünen Tälern, imposanten Berggipfeln und der Wüste, dazu quirligen Soukhs und Berberdörfern. Hier trifft Schlickenrieders Team auf die Kultur der dort lebenden Völker, Berberstämme sowie die Tuareg, die Bewohner der Saharawüste. Von der Königstadt Marrakesch aus geht es zunächst auf immer kleiner werdenden Straßen in die Berge. Über Azilal und die kleine Berberstadt El Ksiba führt die Route erst mal im Norden des Atlasgebirges entlang. Dann folgt die besonders anspruchsvolle Tour über den Atlashauptkamm. Dort in den Bergen und abseits der Zivilisation lauern immer wieder Überraschungen. Fahrradpannen, ungeahnte Hindernisse, die zu Umwegen zwingen. Anschließend durchfahren sie die Steppengebiete um Goulmina, wo die Luft immer heißer und trockener wird. Schließlich muss sich Schlickenrieders Gruppe durch den immer feiner werdenden Sand durch die sagenumwobene Sahara kämpfen, bevor sie schließlich Merzouga mit seinen großen Dünen erreicht.


----------



## Carsten (8. Januar 2012)

und?
oben hat´s geschneit. Zwar mehr matsch wie powder, aber ist heut wer am kwb?
ich kämpf mich jedenfalls mal über denn bb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (8. Januar 2012)

tja, war denn doch alleine...







war nicht wirklich gut heute...aber mein Ass-slide am Verlängerer wäre sicher ein Spaß zum Zusehen gewesen


----------



## schwertrider (8. Januar 2012)

Tja,ich war alleine joggen-des war O.K!
P.S.
Ich schreib das nur das auch mal von jemand anderst was drinn steht.


----------



## MK007 (8. Januar 2012)

Weiter so Klaus.


----------



## nochi (9. Januar 2012)

da Biken bei so nem Wetter ständiges Kettenschmieren erfordert hab ich hier ne kleine Anleitung für euch wie richtig geschmiert wird gefunden.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33946564"]GNARLUBE How To Lube Your Chain on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## krokerleguane (9. Januar 2012)

...immer so Videos, in denen Nichtbikerfrauen an Fahrrädern rummachen....
Hier mal was richtiges, mit Jekyll und Trails, die fast so schön sind wie die um Ellwangen, ...und Schnee ist da auch, und die Biken trotzdem...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SVxNyxOmt8"]Ripping the Porcupine Rim trail on the 2011 Cannondale Jekyll with a Lefty PBR 140      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## krokerleguane (20. Januar 2012)

....ich sitze gerade mit ransom zusammen und trinke Rotewein und wir erinnern uns an alte Tage z.B. am Gardasee mit cimmi fritz...
,,,auch mal wieder schön...
...übrigends mein Bike ist fertig.... Bild bei mir im album
Grüße Berthold, wenn ich schon nicht fahren kann, dann halt drüber reden...
...ach nochwas: ezkimo geht morgen Nachmittag Biken....also wer mit will...bei ihm melden


----------



## ezkimo (20. Januar 2012)

muss ich mir so langsam sorgen um Euch machen? Jedesmal wenn ich von Euch in letzter Zeit höre, dann ist immer Alkohol mit im Spiel...


----------



## nochi (20. Januar 2012)

dann sag mal an ezkimo,

wann und wo .. was hast ungefähr vor .. war scho seit 2 monat nimmer aufm bike gehockt .. 
und da dir mein neues bike net gefällt komm ich wahrscheinlich mitm alten 17kg cube .. das neue is mir grad in dem zustand noch fast zu schade ums durch so nen dreck zu ziehen ..


----------



## krokerleguane (20. Januar 2012)

....ezkimo guided morgen 

...wir schauen jetzt noch den trailbesen bzw "lipstickgirl-video" an...waow...ransom schlägt gerade morgen ab 10.30 vor, wie immer RöthardPP vor....

...oh mann, wie ich das biken vermiss...meine 1,5m Balancieren in der Wohnung reichen einfach nicht...ach ja morgen kommen Bilder von meinem fertigen bike..mit 203-er Magura scheibe hinten...
und ja, nochi, dein neuese Bike sieht gut aus


----------



## krokerleguane (20. Januar 2012)

....toll 23.50 und niemand mehr online ...schwache Leistung...mal sehen wer morgen 10.30 am RP ist....jetzt nochmal lipstickgirl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (21. Januar 2012)

doch .. de Cralsemer Jung is noch online .. is das jetzt sicher mit der uhrzeit und dem treffpunkt .. hab kein bock da allein rum zu stehn .. 
muss aber erst schaun wann ich aufwach .. einmal die woch ausschlafen muss sein .. lol


----------



## krokerleguane (21. Januar 2012)

....haben gerade noch Bilder vom 4-tagesFreeride 2010 angeschaut, ...ransom sagt, eventuell just-in-time morgen vormittag hier absprechen....
andererseits, sag ich als echter (passiv)-NoName: " Wass solls, einfach machen.....


apropaos....fritzi und cimi, es muss irgendwann, wenn ich mein CFS überwunden hab und wieder fit bin einen trailbäsa II geben.....


----------



## spykie (21. Januar 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> dann sag mal an ezkimo,
> 
> wann und wo .. was hast ungefähr vor .. war scho seit 2 monat nimmer aufm bike gehockt ..
> und da dir mein neues bike net gefällt komm ich wahrscheinlich mitm alten 17kg cube .. das neue is mir grad in dem zustand noch fast zu schade ums durch so nen dreck zu ziehen ..



Hey Micha übertreib mal net 17 kilo und so !!!
Gruß miro


----------



## spykie (21. Januar 2012)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> ....haben gerade noch Bilder vom 4-tagesFreeride 2010 angeschaut, ...ransom sagt, eventuell just-in-time morgen vormittag hier absprechen....
> andererseits, sag ich als echter (passiv)-NoName: " Wass solls, einfach machen.....
> 
> 
> apropaos....fritzi und cimi, es muss irgendwann, wenn ich mein CFS überwunden hab und wieder fit bin einen trailbäsa II geben.....



Servus Berthold !!!
Schön zu hören das Deine Genesung Fortschritte macht . Wünschen Dir Alles Alles gute sehen Uns bestimmt in Frühjahr auf´m Trail !!!
Nochmals beste Genesungswünsche von Uns !!!


----------



## nochi (21. Januar 2012)

miro, hatte das bike gestern an der waage hängen, waren 17 kilo.... Und das 301 will ich bei dem wetter echt noch net nehmen.


----------



## ezkimo (21. Januar 2012)

ezkimo´s sportliche Tätigkeit wird sich heute bei dem Wetter auf Iglubau und Schneeschippen einschränken

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Iglu_building_2_1998-03-30.jpg&filetimestamp=20061008143001


----------



## nochi (21. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann motiviert ich mich vllt für ne runde auf heim trails mitm cube.


----------



## krokerleguane (21. Januar 2012)

.ich erinner an die Zeiten, als ein bischen Schnee für die NN noch eher als Herausforderung angesehen wurde:




mach es nochi, denn wenn man erst mal auf Bike sitzt und gestartet ist macht es nur noch Spaß und danach fühlt man sich sowieso genial
Grüße Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (21. Januar 2012)

Hi, hier noch die ersten versprochenen Bilder:







Bin gespannt wie es sich auf dem ersten Trail so macht.geplant sind in den Osterferien, die ersten Runden ..um den Bucher Stausee
Grüße Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (21. Januar 2012)

das is mal wieder ne reifen kombi .. is der hans Dampf was? der wird doch klassen unterhalb vom rainking sein, oder?

wenn du schon bilder vom neuen bike postest .. dann setz ich auch mal n paar rein 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/45709


----------



## cimgott (21. Januar 2012)

So hab heute morgen erstmal Reifen flicken müssen! Vom Auto!! Garnet so einfach bei Runflat Reifen 

Net schlecht die Bikes!

@Berthold: bring mal die Gabel, die müssen wir mal lackieren!!

@nochi: So wie es aussieht, hat LV es jetzt endlich geschaft ein ordentliches Rohr zwischen Sattelstrebe und Oberrohr zu schweißen! Bisher war ja da immer nur so ein Stück krumgebogenes Blech!! Das hätten die nur ein wenig steiler machen können, dann hätteste auch so einen praktischen Griff zum wegwerfen äh zum den Berg hoch zerren wie ich 
Hast Du den Flaschenhalter schon mal im Gelände getestet? Die stylischen waren bei mir bisher eher Flaschenverlierer!!


----------



## nochi (21. Januar 2012)

getestet wurde er noch net ich hoff mal das er hält, fasst sich recht stabil an. wenn der die Flasche verliert schick ich n zurück ..


----------



## krokerleguane (21. Januar 2012)

.....die Gabel...ich steh auf Retro-Look ...nene...kommt Zeit kommt Geld ...ein Bike ist doch ein wandelnder Prozess...und wenn gleich alles fertig und perfekt ist, wird ein Fahrrad doch schnell langweilig und ich muss mir in 6 Monaten schon wieder ein neues Bike zulegen

...die Reifenkombi ist für mich eigentlich perfekt, vorderreifen muss im Trail bei mir perfekt sein 1250g Downhill butterweiche Mischung am NoBrain mit 0,7Bar  Raupenketteneffekt....hinten ein leichter leicht rollender AM der braucht nur etwas Seitenhalt und nen guten Vortrieb...
.....der Hans Dampf war am Jekyll dabei Profil erinnert an den alten Fat Albert von früher....wenn ich beide Dampfs runter hab kommt je nach Untergrund wieder ein Muddy Mary oder Big Betty drauf.

Grüße Berthold


----------



## Gpunkt (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo, gleich heute früh los, da gings noch! mal ein paar Bilder von fahrenden Bikes!














Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## arzmann (21. Januar 2012)

Man alle neue Bikes Au will habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (21. Januar 2012)

Hi, 
@micha coole Gabel , wie macht sie sich am Prophet?
Grüße Berthold


----------



## arzmann (21. Januar 2012)

Gpunkt wil dein Rad und die Jacke


----------



## linusb (21. Januar 2012)

... kann das sein, dass ich da meine Spur Richtung Bobbahn erkenne?
Bei meiner Auffahrt Richtung B'berg hat mir ein einsamer Skifahrer von zwei Radlern berichtet...


----------



## Gpunkt (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo Arzmann, wenn du meine Einfahrt pflasters können wir über die Jacke reden das Bike geht nicht weil das will wöchentlich bewegt werden
@linusb das wird wohl so sein


----------



## linusb (21. Januar 2012)

... haben uns wohl nur um ein paar Minuten verpasst.
Waren aber "coole" Bedingungen... im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (22. Januar 2012)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> @micha coole Gabel , wie macht sie sich am Prophet?
> Grüße Berthold


Hallo Jungs!! 
Mein Prophet hat jetzt endlich eine angemessene Gabel mit 150 mm . War an diesem Wochenende Premiere. Funktioniert klasse, auch im Tiefschnee. 
Ein besonderes Dankeschön an Berthold und seinen BSBS (Berthold´s spezieller Bikeshop). 

@eskimo: ich glaube du wirst in hundert Jahren immer noch Iglus bauen oder Schnee schippen oder Garagen fließen oder sonstwas, während dein Bike im Keller weint und deine Bike-Kumpels sich auf den Trails amüsieren. Schade eigentlich .... 
Wird höchste Zeit, dass der Nonames Präsi wieder am Start ist, sich dieser Nonames Gruppe wieder annimmt und diese wieder richtig auf Spur bringt!!!

Gruss Micha


----------



## Carsten (22. Januar 2012)

für den Spruch sollt es hier eigentlich einen







Button geben!

Biken geht immer, alles andere ist Quatsch!


----------



## krokerleguane (25. Januar 2012)

Hi, 
was für Sofa-Biker so wie ich:
21.00 Uhr heute SWR: Mit dem Bike über die Anden.
Grüße Jekyll


----------



## Carsten (25. Januar 2012)

danke! Werd ich mir ansehen...und aufzeichnen!

http://www.klack.de/include/TvPopup.php?ID=6644196


----------



## spykie (26. Januar 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> das is mal wieder ne reifen kombi .. is der hans Dampf was? der wird doch klassen unterhalb vom rainking sein, oder?
> 
> wenn du schon bilder vom neuen bike postest .. dann setz ich auch mal n paar rein
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/45709



Was sind das für Räder im Hintergrund ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (26. Januar 2012)

@ nochi: alles so schön blau: ist das der Montageständer zum Bike oder das Bike zum Montageständer? 
Gruss M.


----------



## nochi (26. Januar 2012)

@spykie  von links nach rechts:
- "city und arbeitsweg bike" specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 2008
- Das alte Bike, Cube Stereo 2010 costum (oder wie mer hier sagt .. haufa rumgschraubt)
- Syntace Trialbike zum fahrtechnik Ã¼ben und so schertze

@M .. MontagestÃ¤nder und Bike waren eigentlich nicht zueinander gekauft .. das ist viel mehr der Lidl-MontagestÃ¤nder dens vor paar Monaten mal fÃ¼r 25â¬ gab .. und der fÃ¼r das geld top ist .. zwar weng sperrig und schwer .. aber der verlÃ¤sst n Keller eh erst wenn ich wo anderst hin zieh .. 

was ich heut so witzig fand .. kleine City runde zum groben dÃ¤mpfer gabel schaltung test gefahren bevors auf die Trails geht .. ruft mir doch glatt einer hinterher "tolles Fahrrad" ...


----------



## nochi (26. Januar 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> danke! Werd ich mir ansehen...und aufzeichnen!
> 
> http://www.klack.de/include/TvPopup.php?ID=6644196





ich weiß nicht wie langs online ist .. aber für die die s verpasst haben:

http://sr-mediathek.sr-online.de/beitrag_Video.php?id=9954


----------



## spykie (26. Januar 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> @spykie  von links nach rechts:
> - "city und arbeitsweg bike" specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 2008
> - Das alte Bike, Cube Stereo 2010 costum (oder wie mer hier sagt .. haufa rumgschraubt)
> - Syntace Trialbike zum fahrtechnik üben und so schertze
> ...



Sieht ja auch super aus Micha !!!


----------



## krokerleguane (26. Januar 2012)

Hi, 
@nochi, da hast du was wunschgehört. 
Das war ein lybischer Maure, der sagte:"To les va rat!"  was auf deutsch so viel bedeutet, wie: "Verpiss dich du Ratte!" 


...nene im Ernst, sieht echt nicht von der Stange aus dein Bike 
Grüße Jekyll


----------



## nochi (26. Januar 2012)

das will ich bei dem Preis auch schwer hoffen das das net aussieht wie von der Stange .. 

aber läuft richtig gut .. hab heut mal n ganz kleines stück test gefahren ..


----------



## Carsten (26. Januar 2012)

ach so, mal als Kontrastprogramm zu dem Anden-Schotterweg:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyWJczxK-cQ"]VAUDE - Vertriders - MTB Movie (HD)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

@Berthold: Bau uns auch mal son Flieger!


----------



## nochi (26. Januar 2012)

so ding nennt sich microcopter .. gibt glaub bausätze .. mer könnt ne gopro rein hängen .. aber glaub unter 500 bekommst nix gescheites .. und das was die hatten .. die fernsteuerung mit display .. denk ... unter 1000 wirst net kommen .. 

http://www.mikrokopter.de/de/Kopter.php


----------



## freeridefritz (27. Januar 2012)

Das Ding : http://store.apple.com/de/product/H...d=p228|GBDE&cid=AOS-EMEA-SHOPIP-GoogleBase-DE

und nen iphone zum steuern ! 


Dann müsst ihr nur noch gscheit vertriden können, daran scheiterts dann wohl bei uns allen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (27. Januar 2012)

der beschreibung nach is das ding net wirklich zum filmen geeignet .. das is ne spielerei für fans von angefressenem Obst .. da steht ja net mal bei was für auflösungen möglich sind .. und wenn 2 kameras drin sind .. kann mer damit rechnen das das maximal an ne webcam ran kommt, wenn überhaupt....


----------



## cimgott (28. Januar 2012)

Na was die genommen haben macht schon einen anderen Eindruck! Wird deutlich Leistungsfähiger sein, im Bild waren Hacker Motoren, kardanische Kameraaufhängung, gescheite Funke usw.

Geniale Gegend! Unser Weg war aber einfacher im September!


----------



## krokerleguane (28. Januar 2012)

Hi, 
Berthold an die NoNames: Lust auf nen aromatischen heißen Kaffee vor nem heißen Schwedenofen? Wenn ja, gebt bescheid, dann könnten wir heut ab ca 15.00 bei mir ein Sit-in machen. Wer kommt, bringt 2 "Süße-Stückle" .
Cimi, wenn du drei Süssies mitbringst, bist du natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen

Grüße berthold


----------



## Gpunkt (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo Berthold, das wird zu früh sein 15 Uhr, so wie ich deine Jungs kenne sind die Biken bei dem tollen Wetter

Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## cimgott (28. Januar 2012)

Sorry zu spät gelesen, war noch fahren!


----------



## Gpunkt (28. Januar 2012)

So, wie jeden Samstag hatten wir wieder Schnee am Braunenberg, war viel los im Wald überall spuren. Hoffentlich gehts morgen auch so gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (29. Januar 2012)

gutes Bild!
war heut auch genial. 9 wackere Schneebiker...alle Andren waren wohl wieder Iglu bauen oder sind am Schwedinnenofen fest gebacken ...


----------



## krokerleguane (29. Januar 2012)

Hi, 
das heißt nicht Schwedinnenofen, sondern Schwedinnen vor dem Ofen (auf dem Eisbärenfell mit prickelndem Sekt aus dem Bellybutton schlürfen)....tja und wer sowas nicht hat muss halt aus Frust biken gehen 

Nix da ich war heute biken  aber nur "klein"...45 min um Schwabsberg um einige Sachen am Bike zu testen (Schaltung, Bremsen, Sitzposition, Dämpfer, Gabel, Klickis einstellen und so)....ich kann noch Treppen hoch und runterfahren 

...so und jetzt wieder zur Schwedin 

Grüße Jekyll


----------



## MK007 (29. Januar 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> gutes Bild!
> war heut auch genial. 9 wackere Schneebiker...alle Andren waren wohl wieder Iglu bauen oder sind am Schwedinnenofen fest gebacken ...



Ne, ausgepennt 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## krokerleguane (1. Februar 2012)

Hi, 

jetzt nur noch auf 85kg runter:



Grüße Jekyll


----------



## Carsten (4. Februar 2012)

Traumwetter zum Biken heute. Bin gegen 13.30 Uhr am Röthardpapla....nur falls noich wer unterwegs sein sollte


----------



## boss74 (4. Februar 2012)

war geil heute, aber arschkalt, wir waren 2h unterwegs aber dann wurde es doch recht kalt an den Füssen. Wer fährt denn morgen früh am KWB?


----------



## Carsten (4. Februar 2012)

war einsame Spitze heute. Hab sogar am Brett noch ne First Line in den Schnee gezaubert.
3.30 h sind geworden, 30 km, und knapp 1000 hm. Morgen komm ich nicht...


----------



## dadsi (4. Februar 2012)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> So, wie jeden Samstag hatten wir wieder Schnee am Braunenberg, war viel los im Wald überall spuren. Hoffentlich gehts morgen auch so gut



RESPEKT; so langsam frage ich mich, ob ich mit euch tatsächlich mal einen bikepark rocken will Ihr fliegt ja mehr, als dass ihr fahrt und das an Stellen an welchen sich durchschnittliche Wanderer nach einem Sicherungsseil umsehen ( im SOMMER ).

Ich werde bald wieder dabei sein, beim 7:80h 35,786593km und 322,112678hm extrem biken


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
coole Schrauberparty der NoNames gestern vor dem Schwedinnenofen in meinem Wohnzimmer. S`Ransom hat jetzt endlich eine Männerbremse am Bike.
Aber pass auf Ransom, falls dir beim Fahren mal ne Floischmugg gegen den Bremshebel knallt gehst du sofort über den Lenker 

Endlich auch mal meinem Montageständer eingeweiht, der seit 2 Jahren bei mir im Keller in der OriginalVerpackung schlummerte 
Grüße Jekyll


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Februar 2012)

â¦hab ich gerade im Jekyll Thread gefunden.
Respekt an den Fahrer und ich kanns nicht mehr erwarten bis ich solche Sachen in 0,2 facher Geschwindigkeit auch wieder mache.
@ezkimo, kauf dir ein Jekyll!
GrÃ¼Ãe Jekyll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (5. Februar 2012)

Naja, dass die NoNames trotz jetzt perfektem Material heute nicht erschienen sind war ja klar, aber wo waren die Schwerties?

Und welche Bremse ist es geworden, auch die neue XT ??

Perfekte Verhältnisse draußen!!


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Februar 2012)

Hi Cimi, 

nee, ne XT ist nur was für Drachenrampenhochschieber

Grüße Berthold


----------



## nochi (5. Februar 2012)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi Cimi,
> 
> nee, ne XT ist nur was für Drachenrampenhochschieber
> 
> Grüße Berthold



nix gegen die neue XT .. die is mega ..  Liteviller an Jekyller


----------



## cimgott (5. Februar 2012)

Die XT ist den NoNames zu langweilig, hätte ich wissen sollen! Anschrauben und es funktioniert einfach mit brachialer Bremskraft, wo bleibt da der Pioniergeist??

Wahrscheinlich was von Magura, hoffentlich nicht die aus Plastik


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Februar 2012)

Hi Cimgott, 
"brachiale Bremskraft und so"...an diese Sprüche über deine ehemalige Avid Elikser  erinner ich mich noch, damals morgens vor der Tour in Bad Hindelang,....ich erinner mich aber auch an den leise vor sich hinwimmernden, 3-Fingerkrampfenden Elikser-Fahrer hinter mir bei Dauerabfahrten in strömenden Regen, Matsch und Schmodder...dessen Enttäuschung über sein vielgepriesenes Bremsenprodukt ins Gesicht geschrieben war.........deswegen geb ich da jetzt noch nicht so viel auf diese BikeBravoStarschnittTestsiegeroderwasauchimmerSchmodderfangendemitKühlkörperwieeinVerbrennungsmotorbremse.... mann Cimgott, es wird Zeit, dass wir wieder mal zusammen Biken
Grüße Berthold mit ner Männerbremse


----------



## nochi (5. Februar 2012)

ich hab mir die XT ohne irgendwelche bike tests usw gekauft .. ich hab se einmal an nem bike von nem bekannten selbst getestet und war infiziert.

der Bekannte is mit der bremse ne transalp (lift unterstützt) mit 20000TM in glaub 5-6 tagen gefahren .. war ne privattour für ihn und frühere kumpels aus usa .. 
und die bremse hat immer top funktioniert und hatte nie Fading oder ähnliches .. und mer braucht halt fast keine kraft im finger .. durch das servo-wave system das über weg und nicht über kraft arbeitet .. 

die einzige bremse die ich bisher getestet hab die besser war .. war carstens Saint .. die war mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu schwer für mein bike ..


----------



## cimgott (5. Februar 2012)

Stimmt Berthold, es wird echt wieder Zeit, dass wir uns wie echte Männer gemeinsam durch den Dreck wühlen 

Tja das mit der Vixer war am Anfang ja auch echt ne tolle Sache! Nach zwei Monaten kamen mir aber erste Zweifel, als ich in Latsch die zerschnittene Hauptdichtung aus dem Geberkolben gefischt hatte! Man kommt da Freude auf, mitten auf einem AlpX!! Zum Glück gab es im dortigen sehr guten Bikeshop einen klasse Mülleimer in dem sich eine Juicy 5 fand, das einzige was zum Matchmaker passte!

Naja die Amies blicken es einfach net! SRAM Schaltwerke werden in Schweinfurt entwickelt und funktionieren! Der Entwicklungsleiter von Specialized ist deutscher und bekanntlich sind das die besten Bikes! Usw...

Naja dein Scott .. oh sorry .. Cannondale ist ja auch von einem deutschen entwickelt worden!

Hab mir die XT übrigens auch ohne Bike-Bravo Tests gekauft! Es musste dringend was neues her, und das Teil sah einfach so aus, als würde es funktionieren! Die Saint war mir auch zu schwer und zu klobig, passt einfach net an ein Enduro! ist aber ne klasse Bremse, bin schon auf das Nachfolgemodell gespannt!


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
und ich fahr die Gustav auch nur, weil sie die einzige ist die meine DauerAngstSchleifBremsungen auch über 1000hm mitmacht 

@NoNames, ich hab heut bei nem FamilySpaziergang am SchöBe nen neuen ausbaufähigen Trail entdeckt. Name hab ich auch schon:"Lenkerklemmer"

Grüße berthold


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. Februar 2012)

Hoffentlich wird´s nicht zum "Entenklemmer" ... 
Gruss M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (7. Februar 2012)

oder zum "Klemmerpenner" .. hä?


----------



## Carsten (11. Februar 2012)

Servus

am Samstag abend um 19.00 ist in der Kopinghütte ein Alpencrossvortrag, von Wolfgang Schaupp.
Falls jemand Interesse hat...

http://www.schwaebische-post.de/artikel.php?aid=598833&print=1


----------



## Carsten (12. Februar 2012)

-18,6°C auf dem Härtsfeld. Coooool.
Ich mach mich mal startklar, hoffe es kommen bei dem Traumwetter ein paar wackere Icerider zum KWB!


----------



## boss74 (12. Februar 2012)

und war jemand am KWB? Wir sind erst so um 11.30 Uhr los. Waren super Bedingungen


----------



## Carsten (12. Februar 2012)

ja..Klaus und ich

war echt fein:






und nen Gipfel hab ich auch noch dran gehängt...alleine ohne Klaus


----------



## Carsten (13. Februar 2012)

hier noch ein paar gute Vorsätze für 2012:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (13. Februar 2012)

Ganz ok eigentlich!

Aber Carsten, warum mühen sich die Leute in den Videos, welche Du postest, immer mit so komischen Bikes ab! Kann denen keiner mal was gescheites schenken???


----------



## nochi (14. Februar 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/242018/

damit der cimgott nicht mehr über das bike lästern kann .. 

aller respekt vor dem kerl .. mit so nem schrott so zu fahren ..


----------



## spykie (14. Februar 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/242018/
> 
> damit der cimgott nicht mehr über das bike lästern kann ..
> 
> aller respekt vor dem kerl .. mit so nem schrott so zu fahren ..



Hey Micha ist doch "KEIN" Schrott , wär ja ne Beleidigung für Dein schönes Bike !
Gruß


----------



## spykie (14. Februar 2012)

cimgott schrieb:


> Ganz ok eigentlich!
> 
> Aber Carsten, warum mühen sich die Leute in den Videos, welche Du postest, immer mit so komischen Bikes ab! Kann denen keiner mal was gescheites schenken???


Servus Martin ! 
Mit was gescheites meinst Du wohl Specialized ? Nun Die Alu Rahmen von Specialized werden bei Merida gefertigt und Die sind bekannterweise klasse . Aber Die Lackierung macht wohl Specialized selbst und die ist "********" !!!
Sorry musste mal gesagt werden , und Ich bin auch nicht neidisch obwohl Ich Ein Bike für "ARME" fahre . Wahrscheinlich habe Ich nichts besseres verdient und Bitte nicht nachtragend sein für Dieses Geschwätz .
Grüsse miro


----------



## nochi (14. Februar 2012)

Miro, schau mal das video an das ich gepostet hab, das bike ist mit schrott gemeint. Der cimi is doch nur neidisch weil se ihm den rahmen scho vor der auslieferung verbogen haben.


----------



## cimgott (15. Februar 2012)

Hehe, Neid ist die aufrichtigste Art Anerkennung zu zeigen!!

LV kann es sich leider nicht leisten die Rohre zu verbiegen!! Canyon dagegen schon! Naja die neuen LVs haben jetzt ja auch hydroforming, zumindest so ein kleines bissele! Mal abwarten, die basteln jedenfalls fleißig! Wenn die so weiter machen wird das MK27 ein richtig gutes bike! 

Ich glaube aber eher nicht, dass S bei Merida fertigen lässt, eher lassen beide beim gleichen Taiwaner fertigen!! Ich denke mal die lackieren dann auch gleich! Kann dich aber beruhigen, der Lack ist schon deutlich besser geworden. Bei meinem 2003er Epic ist der so abgefallen, mein Enduro sieht aber nach 4 Jahren noch ganz ok aus! Ich fahr es aber auch im Winter! Unsere LVer im Ostalbkreis haben ja alle extra Winterbikes 

Sodele, immer schön Öl in's Feuer gießen, sonst wird es langweilig


----------



## nochi (15. Februar 2012)

die LVer im Ostalb können sich wahrscheinlich n 2. bzw. Winterbike leisten .. im gegensatz zu dir  ..  .. *Ölnachschütt*


----------



## cimgott (16. Februar 2012)

Lieber ein gescheites


----------



## Carsten (21. Februar 2012)

wird Zeit das Sommer wird:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&src_vid=ShFAeNdiEiA&feature=iv&v=B3GribQCg6c


----------



## Carsten (22. Februar 2012)

da soll noch mal einer sagen es liegt am richtigen oder falschen Bike:
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/242018' 
auf den Biker kommt es an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (25. Februar 2012)

bin mal wieder am Bikes basten:

hat noch jemand nen Magura Adapter 15 rum liegen?






IS 180 auf IS 210 für Luise FR 2006


----------



## krokerleguane (26. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
gerade wieder 1h auf meinem geliebten Jekyll verbracht...nein nicht im Wohnzimmer ...sondern auf den Trails in den Schwabsberger Bergen.
Das erste mal auch so richtig dreckig geworden (Bike und ich).

Somit für diese Woche meine 3. 60 min Einheit absolviert, macht mich zuversichtlich, dass ich im April das erste mal für ne Minirunde am BB auftauchen könnte. (wenn keine Rückfälle eintreten)
Summasumarum macht das für dieses Jahr schon 4h Fahrzeit, doch nicht schlecht für nen NoName 

Ist auch echt wieder mal ein tolles Gefühl, danach das Bike zu putzen und Fahrradklamotten in die Waschmaschine zu stopfen 
Grüße Jekyll


----------



## Carsten (26. Februar 2012)

Sauber. Es geht aufwärts! Ich habs zumindest bis zum Bäcker geschafft...aber bei knapp 800 km in 2012 kann auch ich mal 3 Tage Pause machen 
Dafür hat mein Bike jetzt 10 fach Ritzel


----------



## spykie (1. März 2012)

Zum Saisonabschluss noch´n Paar schöne Schnee Bilder von mir :
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1070212
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1070211
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1070210
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1070209
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1070208


----------



## Okorider (1. März 2012)

Ihhhhgitt Schnee  wir wollen doch Sommer!

Lass mal nen Gruß da von den Ostalbridern. 

Falls wer ein Bike benötigt oder jemand kennt. 
(auch wenns nicht direkt hier in das Thema gehört)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/466056/cat/74/date/1308560319


----------



## krokerleguane (3. März 2012)

..Godfather of discbrakes


----------



## nochi (3. März 2012)

nur weils sau alt is .. muss net immer auch sau gut sein ..  ..


----------



## krokerleguane (3. März 2012)

....meine verbaute Gustav ist Baujahr 2000 
....und steckt immer noch jede "neue" Bremse in die Tasche.
Das neumodische Bremsengelumpe ist doch alles nur Marketinggedöns...da werden Bremsengewichte ohne Bremsflüssigkeit angegeben...nur um 2,4356g leichter zu sein als das Konkurenzprodukt....irgendwelche Testsieger kreischen in der Realität im Nassen den Wald zusammen....müssen alle drei Meter entlüftet werden...darf man nicht auf den Kopf stellen und das schlimmste was einem richtigen Biker je passieren kann: man braucht eventuell 2 Finger an einem Hebel und muss eventuell noch kräftig drücken....ha 
Grüße Berthold...ich geh jetzt gustaven


----------



## trekxler (3. März 2012)

Endlich Frühling!!!! Da hab ich doch gleich mal mein Geburtstagsgeschenk ausprobiert... und das ist dabei rausgekommen 
<object width='640' height='360'><param name='allowFullSc

Grüße Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (3. März 2012)

Hi, auch wenn ich dich noch nicht kenn:
Respekt: Auchterfelsen 
Mann, sehn ich mich nach so nem Trail....das klapp hoffentlich bald wieder bei mir...vor allem mit meinem quirligen Bike...nur ich quirl noch nicht so.
Grüße Berthold


----------



## trekxler (4. März 2012)

Servus Berthold,
eigentlich solltest du mich schon kennen. In den "guten alten Zeiten" waren wir ein paar mal zusammen am BB und Umgebung unterwegs! Aber weil ich so klein bin kann man mich schon mal übersehen ;-)


----------



## krokerleguane (4. März 2012)

Hi Bernd, 
na dann feiern wir einfach dieses Jahr am BB ne Wiedersehensparty wenn ich wieder mal dabei bin 

Also gestern beim Gustaven hatte ich wieder so Erlebnisse die manch andere Bremse nicht durchgehalten hätte. Frühling am Bucher SSee.
Plötzlich Seitenwechsende Fußgänger, aus dem Nichts auftauchende Rentnerfronten über die gesamte Wegbreite, "Hundeführer" mit so Rückholschnaltzleinen....anstatt darin eine stärkere Rückholfeder einzubauen, die den RattengroßenHund auf Knopfdruck mit in das Plastikgehäuse reinziehen, lassen sie irgendwie immer dann wenn ein Fahrradfahrer kommt den Mops mit Ameisenbeinen freie Leinenlänge quer über die Strasse. Na was solls Gustav sei dank hab ich diesen Hindernisparcour heil überstanden.
Musste dort fahren, weil ich nem RC-Fliegerkollegen versprochen hatte mal eine kleine langsame Tour zusámmen zu machen, der verstand das mit langsam aber irgendwie falsch und brachte seinen Schwiegervater älteren Semesters mit und es wurden seeeeehr gemütliche 1,5h Stunden.
Wenigstens konnte ich "meine gestrige Truppe" dann noch zu nem kleinen Off-Road Einsatz überreden, bei dem ich auf schneller Strecke die Springfreudigkeit meines Jekylls testen konnte.....verdammt das fühlt sich deutlich agiler als mein Prohphet an und verleitet zum Blödsinn machen 

Grüße berthold


----------



## cimgott (4. März 2012)

Berthold es wird echt Zeit, dass du wieder mit dem Rest der Truppe richtig biken gehst! Dann zeig ich Dir mal ne Bremse 

Aber gut, dass du Randsom auch so ein Bleigewicht an die Gabel montiert hast, so ist er wenigstens friedlich!

Andererseits hätten wir ohne den Ballast den grünen Biker ärgern können, der mit seinem 29" Fitnessbike äh Crossbike (oder was das auch immer sein sollte) an uns vorbeigeschossen ist als wir vom RP zum Naturfreundehaus hoch sind! Oben am NFH hat er dann umgedreht und ist den krassen Asphaltweg wieder runter!


----------



## Carsten (4. März 2012)

so trockenen Trails sind doch echt blöde. Der ganze schöne Schnee ist weg...

zum Glück dort oben noch nicht:


----------



## tfeuchter (4. März 2012)

Hi,
Hat jemand am Braunenberg in der Nähe der Sprungschanze einen Cateye Tacho verloren ? Hab dort heute einen gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spykie (4. März 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> so trockenen Trails sind doch echt blöde. Der ganze schöne Schnee ist weg...
> 
> zum Glück dort oben noch nicht:



Hi Carsten !
Kann es sein das Du zugenommen hast ? Wenn ja wäre klasse dann könntest Du mich nicht mehr so Einfach versägen . . . . . . . .


----------



## torquex (7. März 2012)

trekxler schrieb:


> Endlich Frühling!!!! Da hab ich doch gleich mal mein Geburtstagsgeschenk ausprobiert... und das ist dabei rausgekommen
> <object width='640' height='360'><param name='allowFullSc
> 
> Grüße Bernd




Klasse Video Bernd!
Auch noch 'mal alles Gute nachträglich

Gruß David


----------



## krokerleguane (10. März 2012)

Yiiiiiipppiiiiaaaiiieeeee, 
meine erste Tour am BB! 2h bei schÃ¶nstem sonnigem FrÃ¼hlingswetter mit ezkimo.
Gleich auch mal den ÂneuenÂ extralangen Trail von ganz oben gefahrenÂmann ist der super!




Jekyll ist herrlich, ich bin wie immer neu verliebt ï
GrÃ¼Ãe Jekyll


----------



## cimgott (10. März 2012)

Sauber!!!

Und wer war fitter Du oder Ezkimo?


----------



## Carsten (10. März 2012)

sehr schön. freut mich dass es bergauf geht...
hoffe morgen auf gutes Wetter und rege Beteiligung wie immer am KWB

btw: am Mo 19.03 gibts in Thalfingen bei Ulm den Vortrag HANNIBAL X noch mal zu sehen.


----------



## krokerleguane (10. März 2012)

Hi, 
Danke, Danke....
Am Ende waren wir beide geschafft , wollte eigentlich nicht so "lang" fahren, aber ich war so trailhungrig nach dieser langen Abstinenz.....und das schöne ist, dass die Trails einfach so noch funktionieren, wie wenn ich nie ne Pause gemacht hätte...ok, das Jekyll verleitet auch sehr, denn es schreit nach mehr, ist absolut quirlig und hat nen genialen CG, im Abfahrtsmodus harmoniert der Dämpfer absolut perfekt mit der Gabel, ein Traum, perfekt austariert das Bike.
Ich werd euch also ab und an am BB über den Weg fahren ...muss aber schon noch cool tun....aber das hat heut soooo gut getan.....musste gleich zu Beginn 5x ins Loch fahren da ezkimos Handycam mich trotz meiner Leibesfülle nie wirklich aufs Bild bekam, entweder nur Vorderrad, oder nur Hinterrad, oder gar kein Rad 
Grüße Berthold


----------



## Carsten (11. März 2012)

der Blick aus dem Fenster hat meine Bikelust gerade auf den absoluten Nullpunkt verschoben...


----------



## cimgott (11. März 2012)

dito


----------



## krokerleguane (11. März 2012)

Weicheier!


----------



## Carsten (11. März 2012)

tja, trotzdem 3.48 min gefahren. War klasse...hab die Dreckschlampe fett durch den wald gejagt...fetter Run am EBT...ist der geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (11. März 2012)

...ok, hätt ich ein Liteville, würde ich es auch so schimpfen 

...somit bezieht sich mein obiger Post nur noch auf Cimgott 

Grüße Berthold


----------



## Carsten (11. März 2012)

ne ne, als Liteviller hat man immer noch ein Zweit- (oder Dritt-) bike für Schmuddelwetter...Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## nochi (12. März 2012)

Tja, die LitEVILler gehn halt immer biken .. 

war heut auch 3,5 stund .. aber gegen Abend .. danach erstmal kurz das bike bissel sauber machen ..


----------



## cimgott (13. März 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> ne ne, als Liteviller hat man immer noch ein Zweit- (oder Dritt-) bike für Schmuddelwetter...Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nix



Tja wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal oder dreimal! Ich versteh euch Liteviller nicht!!


----------



## krokerleguane (14. März 2012)

Hi, 
@ezkimo, am Samstag um 10.30 wieder ne Rentnertour?....ich muss unbedingt den Lindwurmtrail (LT) wieder fahren.
Grüße Berthold


----------



## Carsten (14. März 2012)

wie war´s heut im Geschäft? 







in Geislingen war jedenfalls kurze-Hosen-Wetter und die Trails waren staubtrocken...

die leider noch nicht: Die UNFAHRBARE


aber wenn die mal trocken ist, dann packe ich die evtl. doch mal


----------



## Carsten (14. März 2012)

he he berthold...nocj mehr nameswirrwarr brauchen wir wirklich nicht...sonst muss ich irgendwann ein dreisprachiges Trailbook schreiben 
oder ein App programmieren lassen, wie man das heutzutage macht


----------



## krokerleguane (14. März 2012)

...die NoNames hatten schon immer ne eigene "Sprache" 

Ameisenweg, Krötenweg, Brombeerweg, Popolupfer, Rehweg, Ellwanger-Sandbrett, Gardaseetrail, Dreckweg, Gletscherfelstrail, TheHill uvm 
Grüße Berthold


----------



## nochi (14. März 2012)

Berthold, wo startet denn eure rentner tour? 
Bin am überlegen mich anzuschließen.
Könnt dann danach direkt mit den atr-jungs ner runde drehn, dann bin ich vllt für genug für sonntag kwb....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (14. März 2012)

So ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende und heute, die Bilder von Geislingen letzte Woche dann morgen


----------



## Gpunkt (14. März 2012)

Doch schon heute vor kurzem in Geislingen Micha und Ich


----------



## krokerleguane (15. März 2012)

...die Bilder hab ich jetzt einfach mal nicht angeschaut, sonst werd ich bloß neidisch...
@nochi, blöd jetzt, jeder andere schon, aber du nicht. Denn wenn du dabei bist, sind ja schon zwei Liteviller mit mir unterwegs. Wenn wir dann andere (fremde) Biker treffen, denken, die "schau mal voll die Posergruppe mit so Litevillebikes"...und das mag ich nicht....
..nene im Ernst, kannst dich schon anschließen, ob das jedoch befriedigend ist, bei meinem Tempo, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Bis ich einmal oben am BB bin, bist du schon zweimal hochgefahren...
Grüße Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (17. März 2012)

Yeah, 
ich sollte öfters ne 10 monatige Pause machen, ist wie wenn man ein neues Bikerevier erkundet 
...ok, ok (sorry ezkimo) ezkimo hat den PinguinTrail dann doch nicht gefunden...so halt mal wieder etwas Strecke gemacht...aber dann endlich mal wieder den ParcourTrail gefahren waaow, mit dem neuen SixFeetRunder uiuiui ist der steil, das hat dann doch ewige 10 Minuten gedauert bis ich ihn gefahren bin. Dann Verweigerer wird hoppeliger und wer hat in der Verlängerung den Treibsand in der Kurve verteilt, da war Gefühl fürs Bike gefragt, aber hat wunderbar geklappt mit anschließendem weithin hörbaren Erfolgsjodler meinerseits 

Grüße Jekyll, hab ich euch schon gesagt, dass ich neu verliebt bin....Jekyll


----------



## nochi (17. März 2012)

Hab ne Heimrunde im Verbotenen Gebiet gedreht (Jagsttal) .. 

ist morgen um 9.30 jemand am KWB .. nicht das ich hin fahr und keiner sonst kommt .. hatt ich schon 2 mal .. 
bin mir zwar noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich fit genug bin für die schwerties .. aber denk das haut ganz gut hin .. mit nem 3kilo leichteren bike ..


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. März 2012)

So ein schöner Frühling auf den Trails diese Woche ... 









Gruss an Alle und Danke für´s Bier heute an den Spender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (18. März 2012)

wo bekomm ich denn alle bilder von mir her? bitte alle und nicht nur die "umgedrehten" (reifen in der luft, fahrer am boden)


----------



## krokerleguane (18. März 2012)

....SprÃ¼nge, Spitzkehrenâ¦..alles langweiligâ¦

Soll mir lieber das mal einer nachmachen   Twohundretseventystrippedrearwheelasfrontwheel


----------



## nochi (18. März 2012)

n bild falschrum rein stellen kann doch jeder ..  ..


----------



## Gpunkt (18. März 2012)

Auch ein paar Frühlingsbilder, am Freitag am Braunenberg, Samstag in Geislingen und heute Gruppenausfahrt am Brauneberg. Was mich sehr freut das zwei XRaiders dabei waren und sich tapfer geschlagen haben





und noch ein nicht allwöchentliches Gesicht war mal wieder am Start und mußte den harten Boden am Braunenberg schmerzlich erfahren



Nochi du bekommst natürlich auch die anderen Bilder.
Dann am Freitag hat der Frühling alles gegeben 23°C













so und am Samstg sind wir nach Geislingen und haben einen neuen Trail gefunden der es in sich hatte


----------



## freeridefritz (19. März 2012)




----------



## dadsi (19. März 2012)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Auch ein paar Frühlingsbilder, am Freitag am Braunenberg, Samstag in Geislingen und heute Gruppenausfahrt am Brauneberg. Was mich sehr freut das zwei XRaiders dabei waren und sich tapfer geschlagen haben



Ich wurde geschlagen! Von den Rittern bergan und bergab
Mein versuchter und missglückter Kopfsprung an der 2. Stufe des NoBrain hat wieder mal deutlich gezeigt, don't leave the bike, dann schlägt einem auch nicht der Boden ins Gesicht
Aber trotzdem war ne schicke Ausfahrt, freu mich schon auf So.


----------



## krokerleguane (21. März 2012)

Hi, 
so wie es aussieht werden ezkimo und ich am VWZPP am Samstag um 10.30 starten.
Grüße Berthold


----------



## spykie (22. März 2012)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> so wie es aussieht werden ezkimo und ich am VWZPP am Samstag um 10.30 starten.
> Grüße Berthold


Servus Berthold !
Wo ist denn Der VWZ ParkPlatz ???
Grüße miro


----------



## torquex (23. März 2012)

spykie schrieb:


> Servus Berthold !
> Wo ist denn Der VWZ ParkPlatz ???
> Grüße miro




Das würde mich auch interessieren...

Gruß David


----------



## nochi (24. März 2012)

Ich komm au mitm Kumpel, ich hoff der is pünktlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (24. März 2012)

Hi, @nochi ich steh um 10.30 am VWZPP kannst mich ja anrufen wenn`s ein paar Minuten später wird. (Nummer haste noch?)
Grüße berthold


----------



## nochi (24. März 2012)

Ja, hab ich vorhin schon im handy nach geschaut... Bis gleich dann..


----------



## krokerleguane (24. März 2012)

Hi, 
coole Tour für mich, endlich mal wieder in ner richtigen Gruppe unterwegs. 7 Leute waow, und ich war halt die Schnecke  Aber endlich mal wieder die "hinteren" Trails gefahren. Die 3h waren zwar grenzwertig für mich, aber hat geklappt 
VWZ, StepStone, Woodbrige, WalterHägele und HH. Respekt auch an nochi am VerikalRock (heute sogar erschwerte Bedingungen)
Grüße an alle Mitbiker 
Ich liebe mein Jekyll


----------



## nochi (24. März 2012)

Berthold,  walterhägele!?!?

Ja,war ne gute Tour, dreckloch und Pinguin zum Abschluss war auch nochmal geil, aber danach die Straße wieder hoch... da hab ich die 9tage am Stück gemerkt .

Meinen 2 crailsheimer Kollegen hats auch gefallen.. 
Schreit nach Wiederholung ...

Aber morgen steht erstmal noch schwerties an ...

Aso,  bevor ichs vergess... Pinguin nofoot ...


----------



## krokerleguane (24. März 2012)

...ich hab auch alles nofood geschafft, erst am Auto hab ich dann mein miniHanuta ausgepackt und gegessen 
...hoffe dass arzmann die VertikalBilder einstellt.
Grüße Jekyll


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. März 2012)

Hallo Jungs, wir sind schneller mit Fotos einstellen! 

Heute in kleiner Runde, aber kein Wunder bei solcher Konkurrenzveranstaltung.
Berthold dreht langsam wieder am großen Rad, sehr gut und Respekt.
Auch das Forum lebt mit Bertholds Kommentaren wider auf, super Sache.

hier ein paar Eindrücke von diesem schönen Frühlingstag:













viele Grüße M.  

PS: wie heißt eigentlich der Trail bei OK / Römerkeller im Langen Teich? Sowas von genial inzwischen!!!


----------



## nochi (24. März 2012)

@schwertreiterAA, berthold schreibt halt ins forum wann er fährt .. bei euch bekommts ja keiner mit wenns was is außer den sonntag morgendlichen ausfahrten .. 

fahrt ihr zur zeit eigentlich auch donnerstags?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. März 2012)

@ nochi: nix für ungut, aber das passt schon so.

@ alle: ab ostern ist wieder regelmäßig am Donnerstag um 18:30 Uhr - Treffpunkt am KW Brunnen - eine gemütliche Feierabendrunde geplant.

cheers, heute gibt´s metal im rockit


----------



## Carsten (24. März 2012)

LTT langer teich trail
...habt ihr die Verlängerung bis runter auf die Wiese gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (24. März 2012)

...ich glaub ich kauf mir nächste Woche die Laufräder:
http://www.biciseurosport.es/images_productos_juego_fulcrum_red_zone_xlr.jpg
...einfach so
...passen dann besser zu meiner weißen Gabel.....


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. März 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> LTT langer teich trail
> ...habt ihr die Verlängerung bis runter auf die Wiese gefunden?



Danke für die Info. Die Verlängerung haben wir leider nicht gefunden. Wir waren so zufrieden mit dem trail (und uns) und haben aus unwissenkeit auch nicht gesucht. Lohnt sich das für´s nächste mal?


----------



## krokerleguane (24. März 2012)

...würde eventuell mal langfristig Interesse anmelden an einer kleinen Geführten Tour für eine kleine Gruppe auserlesener Elitebiker (so wie ich ) bezüglich der oben angesprochenen Gegend denn da kenn ich glaub nur TheCliff (den Trail würd ich auch wieder finden)

Grüße Berthold


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. März 2012)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> ... Elitebiker (so wie ich ) b



Lieber Berthold, "Elitebiker, so wie Du" gibt es nicht im Plural.

Tour natürlich jederzeit. 

Gruss M.


----------



## krokerleguane (24. März 2012)

...cool Danke, am Besten an nem Tag, an dem ihr schon platt von ner Vortagestour seid, oder nen Tag drauf was böses vorhabt. Denn für trainierte Biker ist ne Tour mit mir noch nicht besonders erfüllend (belastungstechnisch).
Also einfach dann mal mir bescheid geben wenn es passt.....ich hab ja bald Osterferien 

....mein (neues) Kriegspony (mein Jekyll) hat mir gerade anvertraut, dass es MEHR wil....


----------



## Horaff (24. März 2012)

Hi Leute,
war ne klasse Runde heut !
...Danke

Gruss Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (25. März 2012)

Sonntag morgen um halb zehn am kwb, mal schaun wer alles die zeit umstellung verpennt


----------



## krokerleguane (31. März 2012)

Hi, 
heute 14.30-17.30 bei mir NoNames Schrauberkaffeeparty anlässlich einer Generalüberholung von arzmann`s Bike.Wer kommt bringt was Süßes mit (nein keine Mädels!) also was zum (nicht "ver" sondern) naschen!

Ich mach dieses WE Bikepause, Grüße Berthold


----------



## Carsten (7. April 2012)

geht morgen was? Wetter soll ja besser werden


----------



## zdeneker (7. April 2012)

Ist zwar schade das neue Radl das erste mal bei so nem Wetter auszuführen, aber ich bin dabei...


----------



## Carsten (7. April 2012)

wieso, wird zwar kalt aber sonnig morgen.
ich bin am Start wenn nix dazwischen kommt


----------



## Gpunkt (8. April 2012)

Schön (kalt) wars heute, Gratulation an Zdenek, er hat mal wieder bei seinem neuen Bike Geschmak bewiesen(darum auch zwei Bilder von ihm)














noch was wegen Gardasee; bitte noch die kommende Woche bescheid geben wer mit geht, und wer noch mitfahrgelegenheit sucht! sonst noch ein restliches Frohe Ostern


----------



## freeridefritz (8. April 2012)

Hi, tolle Bilder, Leute ...macht echt Lust mal wieder vorbei zu schauen. 

Aber während Ihr Euch auf der kalten Alb amüsiert bin ich über Ostern schonmal runter an den Lago gefahren und hab geguckt, dass für Pfingsten alles in Ordnung ist: Die Leute vom Campingplatz mal vorgewarnt, den Dalco für Euch rausgefegt (mit dem Trailbesa, der liegt da immer noch ..allerdings am Dalco für Arme (ähh, NoNames, sorry ... ), usw.






Davor warn wir noch etwas Konditions-Training machen in der Toskana (Chianti-Region). Wetter war auch schon ganz in Ordnung, noch etwas frostig in der Nacht...





In diesem Sinne, viele Grüße & bis bald,
Fritzle!


----------



## schwertrider (9. April 2012)

Ja und ich bin grad am anderen "Lago" und kann sagen der lohnt sich auch mal fuer ne Ausfahrt.Gruesse Klaus


----------



## cimgott (10. April 2012)

Genießt die Zeit!!


----------



## nochi (11. April 2012)

hat noch jemand interesse mit an gardasee zu gehn? .. ich bin grad auf der suche nach einzelzimmern .. kann mer da unten zu der zeit allerdings vergessen .. 
doppelzimmer sind eher erhältlich und zahlbar .. 

zdenek, du wolltest doch vllt mit .. kann mer dich net für hotel begeistern!? 

gruß micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (11. April 2012)

Hi Leute, brauch mal technischen Support (oder soll ich gleich Cimgott anrufen ..hehe):

Will meine innenverlegten Schaltzüge wechseln und eigenltich möchte ich auf das Gefummle verzichten und die Neuen einfach aussen rum verlegen.

Geht das einfach so? Z.B. Mit nem Kabelbinder festmachen und fertig?


----------



## spykie (11. April 2012)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Hi Leute, brauch mal technischen Support (oder soll ich gleich Cimgott anrufen ..hehe):
> 
> Will meine innenverlegten Schaltzüge wechseln und eigenltich möchte ich auf das Gefummle verzichten und die Neuen einfach aussen rum verlegen.
> 
> Geht das einfach so? Z.B. Mit nem Kabelbinder festmachen und fertig?



Ja Chris geht so , musst Ich bei mir machen nachdem Ich nach 3 Std gefummle aufgegeben hab . 
Grüße miro


----------



## nochi (11. April 2012)

ist es nicht möglich die neue zughülle mit paketklebeband (glatt und flach) an das alte ran zu kleben .. (am besten in einer linie und knickfrei) .. so front an front gestoßen .. und das ganze dann mit viel gefühl mit leichten ziehen und schieben durch zu bekommen!?
oder nen innenzug rein machen der lang genug ist .. das man auf zug am innenzug die neue hülle gleich mti rein ziehn kann .. am besten innenzug und klebeband beides nutzen .. 
is mir grad so in kopf geschossen ..


----------



## freeridefritz (11. April 2012)

Ich will auf diese sch"§$% innenverlegten Züge gerne komplett verzichten... hättest mal den Schmodder sehen sollen, der sich innen an der Austrittstelle unten im Rahmen angesammelt hat. 

Da ist mir ein (fast) geschlosseneres, durchgängiges System echt lieber ...da weniger anfällig für Schmutz! Und somit längere Funktion ...

hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## spykie (11. April 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> ist es nicht möglich die neue zughülle mit paketklebeband (glatt und flach) an das alte ran zu kleben .. (am besten in einer linie und knickfrei) .. so front an front gestoßen .. und das ganze dann mit viel gefühl mit leichten ziehen und schieben durch zu bekommen!?
> oder nen innenzug rein machen der lang genug ist .. das man auf zug am innenzug die neue hülle gleich mti rein ziehn kann .. am besten innenzug und klebeband beides nutzen ..
> is mir grad so in kopf geschossen ..


Servus Micha !
Die Schaltzug Hüllen sind NICHT durchgängig !!!
Gruß miro


----------



## Carsten (11. April 2012)

also mein Bike hat durchgehende Hüllen. Dicht und taugt prima.
Wenn Du  ix zum Festmachen hast, bleibt nur die Kabelbinderlösung. Einfach Zug von vorne bis hinten durch legen, festbinden fertig.
Pass auf mit den Schnittstellen am Kabelbinder, Daran kann man sich prima verletzen


----------



## zdeneker (11. April 2012)

Hi Christoph
Innenverlegte Züge sind doch optimal...
...zum durchziehen einfach passende Spax-Schraube oder Blechschraube in die alte Aussenhülle drehen, mit Seitenschneider Kopf abzwicken und das andere Ende in den neuen Zug eindrehen bis beide bündig abschliessen, durchziehen und danach die Hülle am Ende der Schraube wieder abzwicken...Fertig. Klebeband umwickeln is nicht gut da es gern klemmt und die Züge leicht auseinnanderrutschen...
Grüsse nach München,
Zdenek


----------



## MK007 (11. April 2012)

Ich habe hier auch noch ein paar Vorschläge für die Schaltleitungsspezialaktion. Die Variante mit dem Gummi finde ich jetzt nicht ganz so verkehrt.












Gruß
Markus


----------



## Carsten (11. April 2012)

Danke Zdenek...der Trick ist gut...das spricht halt der Chirurg 
Minimalinversible Technik sozusagen.

Aber 20 cm alten Zug überstehen lassen, in den neuen Zug rein stecken und gleichzeitig gefühlvoll schieben und ziehen...also den Zug mein ich...dann das ganze schön glitschig machen...dann flutscht das...wie Mann das so gewohnt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (11. April 2012)

Hi, 
"...schraubt ihr noch oder fahrt ihr schon?"
Im Gegensatz zu den wohl überwiegend technisch unversierten Leuten hier, hat ein NoName sein Bike IMMER einsatzbereit....und wenn nicht baut er sich aus "ein paar" Ersatzteilen, die ein NoName immer im Keller hat, halt schnell ein neues Bike auf

Tja da sieht man wieder, dass man wenn man nach München auswandert nix mehr hinbekommt....Zdenek, guter Trick, ich hätt wahrscheinlich kurz mal die zwei Züge mit einem meiner MonstermodellbauKlebern and den Enden zusammengeklebt....

Ich bin gestern doch spontan aufgrund des schönen Wetters 2h gefahren, hier von Schwabsberg, und hab den TRail getestet der den PIW quert und den unteren Teil vom LindwurmEBT...der war aber an ein paar Stellen ganz schön schmierig.
Grüße berthold


----------



## Carsten (11. April 2012)

Du meinstd en K2 
Coole Line, gell

29 und 650B...was´n Quatsch: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20000
das geht ab!
und ganz nebenbei, sauber geschapte Trails haben die


----------



## cimgott (11. April 2012)

Zdenek, klasse Tipp!

Ich hätte Dir leider nicht helfen können, mein Bike ist zu alt, damals gab es sowas noch nicht!

Aber als Tipp kann ich Dir noch geben die schwarzen mit Teflon beschichteten Innenzüge zu nehmen, die laufen überraschend leicht! Gibt es von Shimano und auch anderen Herstellern!


----------



## freeridefritz (12. April 2012)

@ Markus: Die Bilder von deinem Penisring hättest jetzt aber nicht posten müssen  


Die neuen Jagwire Züge sind da in freeridefritz-grün. Mal sehen, was ich mach... sehen eigentlich zu gut aus, um Sie nach innen zu verlegen


----------



## krokerleguane (12. April 2012)

...mach halt deinen Rahmen durchsichtig.....


----------



## MK007 (13. April 2012)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> @ Markus: Die Bilder von deinem Penisring hättest jetzt aber nicht posten müssen
> 
> 
> Die neuen Jagwire Züge sind da in freeridefritz-grün. Mal sehen, was ich mach... sehen eigentlich zu gut aus, um Sie nach innen zu verlegen



Hi Christoph, ich hab heut mal nix in Richtung "Sexspielzeug" . 
Aber jetzt an alle, habe auf Ebay eine Alternative zu Mountain Goat gefunden und kostet 30% weniger. Das Kettenblatt ist empfehlenswert nach heutiger Testfahrt . Hier noch der Link:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230776031096

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (14. April 2012)

fahr ich schon seit Jahren von http://www.mountain-goat.de

noch was Anderes: hat jemand noch nen Lenker übrig? Also ich mein nicht son CC Teil mit 60 cm, so was hab ich selbst. Normale Klemmung


----------



## krokerleguane (14. April 2012)

Hi, 
so, ne schöne Runde mit ezkimo gemacht  "nur" 2h, aber das reicht mir noch. Seit 11 Monaten endlich mal wieder Advanced, H&S, dann noch Parcour, 6FRunder, Verweigerer+ Verlängerung...einfach schön.
Haben auch noch einen Scott-Fahrer und einen mit nem grünen Bionicon getroffen, aber ich sah deren angstvollen Blick als sie uns sahen, (hatten wahrscheinlich Muffe davor dass wir sie mitnehemen und sie dann Todestrails fahren müssen)....wir haben dann so getan, als ob wir ein bisschen am H&S verweilen möchten und sie weitergeschickt....ich sah deutlich ihre zwar zwanghaft unterdrückte , aber doch sichtabre Erleichterung. Tja ist halt nicht jeder dafür geschaffen ne Tour mit uns physisch und psychisch  durchzustehen 

Hab mir noch eldotore angesehen, aber solange da niemand ein stabiles Geländer und Fangzäune hinbaut bleibt der für mich tabu 
Grüße Berthold, ich  mein Jekyll


----------



## freeridefritz (15. April 2012)

Hoi, fährt von Euch jemand die "Power Link" Kettenschlösser von SRAM ?

Hab gestern neue Verschleißteile eingebaut (Kassette, Ritzel, etc.) und halt ne neue KEtte mit den KEttenschloß.

Das Schloß ist nach ca. 5 km gerissen, ok..ich gebs zu, war durch nen Schaltfehler am Anstieg. Da hat es seitliche Kräfte abgekriegt und ist verbogen und dann gerissen gerissen.

Ich hatte noch ein zweites dabei, das hat dann den Rest der Tour gehalten.

Aber generell ,was meint Ihr, ist es sicherer die Kette fest zu vernieten, ich habe den Eindruck, das verzeit einem eher den ein oder andere Schaltfehler.


Gruß


PS: Weiß jemand wo es 34er Ritzel für Shimano SLX Kurbeln zu kaufen gibt... meine Suche ist bsi jetzt erfolglos :-(


----------



## krokerleguane (15. April 2012)

Hi, 
hab auch ne Sram mit Kettenschloss, aber erst 6 kleine Touren gemacht, kann also nix sagen.

Du suchst das hier:

http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...w=170&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:66

Geht perfekt, hatte ich an meiner XT Kurbel am Weißen Prophet!
Grüße Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (15. April 2012)

Ja, sowas ...nur der Preis schreckt etwas ab.  Ich merks mir aber mal. Danke!


----------



## Carsten (15. April 2012)

ich hab mir mal für 3,50 nirgendwelche kettenschlösser (kein SRAM) mitbestellt. Das erste ist 3000 km problemlos gelaufen und vor 4 Wochen samt Kette in die Tonne gewandert...


----------



## krokerleguane (15. April 2012)

Hi, 
du wohnst in München, da ist alles teurer, wenn ich die Seite aufmach steht da 9,95  
Hat bei mir ewig gehalten, ist eigentlich immer noch drauf auf meinem Prophet (im Keller).
Grüße berthold


----------



## Carsten (15. April 2012)

was beim Biken so alles passieren kann...

http://spokemagazine.com/2010/04/07/hand-brake/

hat echt keiner nen Lenker übrig?


----------



## zdeneker (15. April 2012)

Wenn `s Kettenschloß reißt wars wahrscheinlich nicht richtig zu. Hab seit Jahren keine Probleme... das schwarze NC-17 kann ich auch empfehlen. Hab schon 2 davon gefahren. 34er sind rar und meist nicht billig...


----------



## cimgott (16. April 2012)

Hab am Enduro von Anfang an die SRAM Kettenschlösser drin, nie Probleme gehabt! Diese Abreißpins halten aber auch gut, kann man eben nicht mehr öffnen (geht bei 10-fach Schlössern meist nicht).

Die Haltbarkeit hängt sicher weniger vom System ab, als dass man es richtig macht, ist aber eigentlich nicht schwer. Von richtigem vernieten kann man da aber auch nicht sprechen, die werden ja auch nur eingepresst mit dem "Kettennieter" welcher keiner ist!


Was brauchst für Lenker Carsten!

Hab einen Speci Enduro Lenker mit 1,5" rise und noch nen billigen breiten mit wenig rise in Oversized! Mit normaler Klemmung hätte ich noch einen original Bergwerk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (16. April 2012)

danke, hat sich vorerst erledigt...hab bei ebay ne amöbe erlegt 

an die technik-freaks: kann man shimano integrated mount nachrüsten? also ne 2006er XTR an ne 2012er XT Scheibe dran bauen?


----------



## spykie (16. April 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> was beim Biken so alles passieren kann...
> 
> http://spokemagazine.com/2010/04/07/hand-brake/
> 
> hat echt keiner nen Lenker übrig?


Hab schon n Lenker über , aber ob Du den haben willst ???
PS: wie heisst Der Trail unterhalb des StepStone zur Linken so geschätzt 1km entfernt ?


----------



## cimgott (16. April 2012)

Carsten willst Du den Shifter an den Bremshebel montieren? Bei Shimano Trigger alt an Shimano Bremse neu sollte sich der fräs Aufwand in Grenzen halten, hab aber die alten Shifter nur vage in Erinnerung! Bilder??

Was mich viel mehr interessiert, ist wie ich meinen SRAM Trigger an die XT geschraubt bekomme! Dumm ist, dass der SRAM Trigger aus der anderen Richtung verschraubt wird!

Tja Carsten, Du bist Konstrukteur und ich auch, also jeder weiß was er zu tun hat!


----------



## spykie (17. April 2012)

War jemand in letzter Zeit am besagten WB ??? Letzte Woche war noch alles iO , Gestern bot sich Unten Ein Bild des GRAUENS !!! Nicht zu glauben was es für Bösartige Menschen bei Uns gibt .


----------



## Carsten (17. April 2012)

woodbridge...was ist da los?

habe gehofft dass es von shimano fertige schellen gibt...ein original von mir ist nämlich heftig verbogen


----------



## spykie (18. April 2012)

Hab am Mo WB von Oben her Rausgekehrt und Unten dann den Völlig verwüsteten Kicker vorgefunden . Soweit es mir gelungen ist hab ich ihn wieder hergerichtet aber mein Augenmass ist net das beste .
PS: Do am KWB kommt da Wer ???
Gruß


----------



## Gpunkt (19. April 2012)

ab jetzt wieder jeden Donnerstag Treffpunkt Kurbelwellenbrunnen Wasseralfingen, 18:30 Abfahrt


----------



## cimgott (20. April 2012)

Hi Berthold,

ist morgen eigentlich wieder ne Invalidenrunde ähhh sorry ich meinte fährst du morgen wieder?

War jetzt ne gute Woche platt, morgen könnte ich vielleicht wieder fit sein für eine kleine Runde!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krokerleguane (20. April 2012)

Hi cimgott, mal schauen je nach Wetter und spontanem Empfinden.
Würde mich spontan bei dir melden wenn was geht.
Grüße Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torquex (20. April 2012)

Bei mir bitte auch, hab auch ne anstrengende Woche hinter mir 

Gruß David


----------



## cimgott (20. April 2012)

Alles klar, das Wetter macht eben was es will gerade!


----------



## krokerleguane (21. April 2012)

Hi, bei mir regnet es sich gerade ein. Ich fahr heut nicht, da ich ja für dieses Jahr beschlossen habe ein Genussbiker zu sein, passt das dann nicht so zusammen.
Wem es langweilig ist, der kann ja auf nen Kaffee bei mir so ab 14.00 Uhr vorbeikommen.
Für jedes Lob über mein Bike würde ich ein kleines Schokohäschen springen lassen. ( ...nein keine dunkehäutige Schönheit, was ihr immer gleich phantasiert...nur SCHOKOLADE, und mein brasilianisches ReinmacheTopmodel für mein Terrarium, zwecks den tropischen Bedingungen im Inneren, bekommt ihr auch nicht!)
Grüße Berthold


----------



## nochi (21. April 2012)

Also für n schokohäschen (schokokäfer) Hätt ich dein bike mal gelobt, aber doch net für n Stück Schokolade ... da müsst es schon das aus Brasilien sein... so toll ist dein bike auch net ;-P
  

In crailsheim is das Wetter Grad noch wenig unsicher was es machen soll... genau wie ich...


----------



## Gpunkt (21. April 2012)

Heute beim Spazierengehen Spiki und Falki beim Trail bauen erwischt, das der Trail(neuer Albaner) für mich nicht fahrbar(bei diesen bedingungen) aussah wollte ich das sie mir es vormachen, und ich muß sagen TipTop(bis auf die blockierte Hinterrad Bremse










und gestern kurz vor dem Regen mal wieder Bärenfels


----------



## freeridefritz (22. April 2012)

GPunkt in allerfeinster Haltung, sauber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (22. April 2012)

kaum hat´s mal leicht erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit, kommt (fast) keine  mehr...

sei´s drum. Frank und ich haben die Wetterlage genutzt und am noflow die rinne frei gemacht. Jetzt brauchen wir noch mal ein paar starke Jungs, um oben raus noch einen Baum weg zu tragen. Ansonsten ist der Trail komplett frei und befahrbar (etwas holzig noch)

Ist am 1.Mai was geplant?


----------



## krokerleguane (22. April 2012)

Hi, 
1. Mai ist bei nichts drin, da ich Montag Schule hab und Mittwoch dann auch gleich wieder, das macht mein Pfeifersches noch nicht mit.
Grüße Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (27. April 2012)

Hi, schenkt mir wer gefrorene Schrimps oder Garnelen (ungewürzt, roh) für meine Aquarienfische, dann muss ich morgen nicht extra Einkaufen gehen? 
Grüße Berthold


----------



## freeridefritz (29. April 2012)

Off topic - falsches Forum!


----------



## krokerleguane (29. April 2012)

Hi, 
nene schon richtig. Denn in der Zeit, wo ich hätte Einkaufen gehen müssen, konnte ich gestern kurz 45 minuten aufs Bike sitzen und nen Hometrail fahren  also hate es direkt was mit Mountainbiken hier in der Region zu tun 
Danke nochmal arzmann + Freundin für die Shrimps 

Bis jetzt aufgetaucht, ein lila trekking Kinderschuh und eine rosa Kinder-Schildkappe, gesucht wird noch eine lila Kinder Mütze/Kappe.
Bitte hier melden, wer noch was hat oder vermisst.
Nette Party gestern, perfektes Grillwetter, gut dass es nicht geregnet hat heute Nacht, denn das Aufräumen wär somnst anstrengend geworden...mann da sah es aus im Garten wie wenn 50 Leute gefeiert hätten  
Grüße Berthold


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. April 2012)

*Hi Jungs und Mädels, *

war das eine klasse Party gestern. Danke nochmals an Berthold und Christine! 
Es waren gefühlte 100 Leute (ein riesen Haufen Kids und alle haben mindestens gefeiert für 3).  
Das Wetter - ein Vorgeschmack auf den anstehenden Sommer. Hoffentlich gibt´s noch viele Feste in diesem Jahr!!!

Davor bestes Bikewetter (schwitz), das möchte ich nicht verschweigen:









Beste Grüße M.


----------



## Carsten (30. April 2012)

morgen früh 9.30 Uhr kwb...wie immer
danach Naturfreundenhaus BB ab 13.00 Uhr


----------



## krokerleguane (1. Mai 2012)

Hi, 
bei mir im Garten hat gerade ein Falke einen Haussperling erlegt, jungejunge, sowas hab ich noch nicht live erlebt. Absolut beeindruckend, hab es erstmal gar nicht geblickt was da abgegangen ist, so blitzschnell und mit welcher Geschwindigkeit das ablief....Respekt an die Natur.

....so jetzt aber zur Tour:
Umgerechnet in BertholdEnergieEinheiten waren das jetzt 6,5h.
Berechnungsgrundlage:
10 Min Abfahrt vom RP zum KWB
105 Min Tour mit den Schwerties (mal Faktor 3, denn so viel Energie hab ich da rausgeblasen)
65 Min FastAlleinRückfahrt zum RP
macht 6,5h.....um 12.15 war ich wieder am RP.

Grüße auch an den Canyon Torque-Fahrer, den ich oben am Drecklochtrail getroffen hab, war gut denn so konnte ich doch noch nen Trail mitnehmen und auch gleich  auch den Pinguin. Der ist ja mal Klasse 

Mein  Jekyll hab ich auch schon wieder vom TraiDust befreit.

War mal wieder schön nach ewig langer Zeit wieder vom KWB zu starten.
Grüße an alle, berthold


----------



## cimgott (1. Mai 2012)

War ne klasse Tour und toll dass Du dabei warst!

Alle NoNames sind in der Versenkung verschwunden aber der Präsident hält tapfern die Fahne bzw. Trikot in den Wind!

So muss es sein!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (2. Mai 2012)

*Hallo Leute, *

welch eine gelungene 1. Mai - Ausfahrt    ...













... und welch ein angemessener Ausklang am Naturfreundehaus 
Grüsse an alle und bis bald !!    M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (4. Mai 2012)

Moin

als Einleitung zum Wochenende: http://www.girlsridetoo.de/


----------



## dadsi (4. Mai 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> als Einleitung zum Wochenende: http://www.girlsridetoo.de/



Wo ist um bikers Willen der Kontext
Oder: welche Assoziationen möchte der Herr denn wecken wollen
Threading wird maßvoll überschätzt. 
Ich bin deshalb für gewaltfreie Widerstandlosigkeit, was das mountaingoat deutlich vor vorzeitiger ... ihr wisst schon ... schützt.
Ei  besinnungslose Kommunikation.
Duggundwech


----------



## krokerleguane (4. Mai 2012)

...geht mir genauso, ...ist das wegen Frauen beim Biken...?? oder was jetzt...wobei doch jeder weiß, dass Frauen da nur stören....war bei den Männern im Wald, oder wie heißt der Film, der mit den Zwergen und Schneewittchen auch so, die waren glücklich bis die mit der schneeweißen Haut und den tiefschwarzen Haaren, den blutroten Lippen und dem tiefen Dekoltee ankamm...ab da hatten sie nur Stress.
....ich seh ihn schon mit seinem roten Zipfel...ähm Zipfelmütze und noch sechs weiteren zipfelbemützten  Bikern hinter nem Mädel, mit weißen Bikeklamotten auf nem weißen Fahrrad und schwarzem Helm über pechschwarzem langen Haar herradelnd, hechelnd durch den Wald fahren....
Grüße Jekyll nach drei Gläsern Wein


----------



## Gpunkt (5. Mai 2012)

Ich hab auch noch ein kleinen Nachtrag zum 1 Mai, war ein super Tag mit tollem Wetter.


----------



## Carsten (6. Mai 2012)

so, Gardaseeplanung:

hab da gerade einen Trail entdeckt, der uns noch fehlt:


----------



## Carsten (6. Mai 2012)

Regenwetterprogramm:

Wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## spykie (6. Mai 2012)

Die Forke zeigt nach Hinten


----------



## spykie (6. Mai 2012)

Heut Morgen um 9.35 am KWB , und keiner da . Dachte schon bin zu spät , nächster Anlauf Do 18.30 egal welches Wetter es sei denn Die Premiere in Schorndorf hat Vorrang .


----------



## Carsten (10. Mai 2012)

so, nächste woche gibt es da hier:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25661804"]DEJA-VU / A GARDA TRAIL REVIVAL on Vimeo[/ame]

und danach das:

https://vimeo.com/23353736


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (11. Mai 2012)

Sag Bescheid, wenn Ihr den fahrt .... da bleib ich dann aufm Camping-Platz 




Carsten schrieb:


> so, Gardaseeplanung:
> 
> hab da gerade einen Trail entdeckt, der uns noch fehlt:


----------



## ezkimo (13. Mai 2012)

schon ein paar her Tage das Bild


----------



## freeridefritz (14. Mai 2012)

An alle Lago-Rider, über Himmelfahrt .... bald gehts los ...

... wer hätte da mal Bock auf nen Nigthride zu späterer Stunde?


Als besonderes Schmankerl würde ich sagen, wir verzichten dabei auf die Lampen ...


----------



## ezkimo (14. Mai 2012)

also, wir fahren dann alle zusammen los...


----------



## freeridefritz (14. Mai 2012)

Kommt unser Bier-Imperator (mit reichlich flüssigem Gold) auch mit  ? ...


----------



## freeridefritz (14. Mai 2012)

Und noch einen (für die Mittagspause) ... 


Wer findet DEN Fehler ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (14. Mai 2012)

das cola, oder der eine ganz hinten der beim anstoßen keine der anderen flaschen berührt .. 
oder das du nicht dabei warst?


----------



## Carsten (14. Mai 2012)

beim Metzger in Oberkochen gibt Grillgut das Kilo für 7.50 EUR. Ab 5 kg gibt ein fässchen bier dazu...das wär doch was für uns?

noch was zu staunen...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Hi6RXoH8xc"]100%brumotti Mountainbike freestyle      - YouTube[/nomedia]

anfangs dachte ich noch:"cool, der hat die gleiche Gabel wie ich"


----------



## schwertrider (14. Mai 2012)

@ Carsten :
Dann besorg doch mal 50 kg.Ich bring dann die Holzkohle.

@ Fritz .
Nightride nein.Kann ich eigentlich bei Dir im Bus pennen ?
Wird Deine Freundin ja wohl nicht stören.


----------



## Carsten (14. Mai 2012)

50 pack ich mit dem Bike nicht
aber mal im Ernst...ne Ladung Futter z.B. vom Wasner oder vom Kilomarkt für Mi Abend wäre ne feine Sache. Ich komm halt nicht mitz dem Auto nach OK, sonst hätte ich was mit gebracht....


----------



## nochi (14. Mai 2012)

gibts noch irgendwo n platz zum mitfahren? zur not penn ich doch aufm campingplatz ..


----------



## erwinb (15. Mai 2012)

Schöne Grüße vom Lago... bin seit Sonntag abend auf dem Maroadi...
Hier mal ein Bild von der gestrigen Tour.. war ganz schön windig.

PS: 2 (due) Kästen Wasseralfinger warten auf ihre Bestimmung (werden rechtzeitig 1 stunde vor euerer Ankunft(wenn bekannt) im Lago "geparkt" zwecks Kühlung
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1122626
_




Foto0186 2_


----------



## Carsten (15. Mai 2012)

da gibt´s noch mal was aktuelles von unserem Lieblingstrail:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTcScOjQfCE&list=UUzEKEMCr0ckPRYN8jdyKokg&index=1&feature=plcp"]2012-05-10 riva freefall      - YouTube[/nomedia]

und in Bozen gibt es auch noch richtig feine Sachen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRcyXboYzW4&feature=autoplay&list=UUzEKEMCr0ckPRYN8jdyKokg&playnext=1"]2012-03-29...31 bozen      - YouTube[/nomedia]

und das gibts demnächst auch:






http://astore.amazon.de/transalphomep-21/detail/3765447722

bis morgen denn


----------



## krokerleguane (15. Mai 2012)

Hi, cool, den Mann auf dem Buch kenn ich 

...da ich biketechnisch mich gerade ja nicht so in Szene setzen kann...
...kümmer ich mich halt um meine anderen Hobbies:

http://mgm-compro.com/index.php?cat=videos-modellers-models

...die ersten zwei Videos sind von mir.

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß am Lago, und dass ihr mir nicht hinfallt, gell.
Grüße Berthold


----------



## wildermarkus (19. Mai 2012)

In der HZ war sogar vom todesmutigen Lehrer ein Bild mit drin!!


http://www.swp.de/heidenheim/lokale...albkreis-tropisches-Insekt;art1168195,1464061

Gruß


----------



## spykie (19. Mai 2012)

Kommt Wer Morgen um 9.30 zum KWB ????
Gruß miro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (20. Mai 2012)

Zeitungsbier!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (21. Mai 2012)

*Zurück vom Lago! Schön war´s *


















Gruss an alle. M.


----------



## arzmann (21. Mai 2012)

An alle Lago Rider!!!waren coole Tage mit euch. Mein trainingspensum war zwar auf Null aber hab's trotzdem irgendwie geschafft Schenkel schmerzt zwar immer noch aber das erinnert mich die nächsten Tage an das krasse (für mich) Wochenende. 

Und natürlich war mein NoNames Präsi Berthold gedanklich in den Trails immer vor mir


----------



## torquex (21. Mai 2012)

War echt ein sehr gelungener Ausflug an den Lago. Grüße an alle!


----------



## Carsten (25. Mai 2012)

was von d´r Alb:

http://dawncycling.wordpress.com/2012/05/22/auf-dr-alb-ond-om-d-alb-ond-om-d-alb-rom/


----------



## Carsten (28. Mai 2012)

zu verkaufen:







mehr Bilder:


----------



## Gpunkt (28. Mai 2012)

So nun auch ein paar Bilder vom Gardasee von mir war wieder mal ein gelungener Ausflug an den See, super war die Ausfahrt auf den Altissimo wo alle den Gipfel erreichten, großes Lob an Startzi, Kamu und David.
















Und alles Leergetrunken da auch ein großes Lob an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## schwertrider (28. Mai 2012)

sehr schöne Bilder !
schön wars!


----------



## nochi (28. Mai 2012)

coole bilder.

was für ne cam hast du nochmal günter?

kommt man irgendwie an alle fotos die (von mir) gemacht wurden?

war echt n geiler trip .. nächstes jahr bin ich wieder dabei .. 
ja der altissimo hatte es in sich .. 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (28. Mai 2012)

ach so: Schneelage Dolos:






  heute von Colin Steward

und im Tannheimer Tal:


----------



## schwertrider (28. Mai 2012)

:kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## erwinb (28. Mai 2012)

war echt eine gelungene Sache am LAGO; auch wenn ich so gut wie nie  mitgefahren bin(ausser der "Ruhetour" mit FF); ihr seid mir mir einfach zu schnell


----------



## MK007 (28. Mai 2012)

Gardasee war wieder saustark 

@Günter: Prima Bilder 

Na dann kann das nächste Jahr kommen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## linusb (28. Mai 2012)

Servus Carsten,

was soll er denn kosten? Wir haben zwar noch etwas Zeit, man kann aber nie früh genug anfangen..

.Lass mir mal ein paar Infos zukommen.
Gruß aus den tieferen Lagen,

Linus


----------



## Carsten (28. Mai 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=515003
kannst aber gerne mal anschauen kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (29. Mai 2012)

Hi, bin von Do (31.05.) bis vorauss. Sonntag im Pustertal (in der Nähe von Brixen), falls jemand Lust hat ne Tour zu fahren bzw. auch dort ist oder kommen will, kann er sich ja mal bei mir melden. 

Tourvorschläge sind auch willkommen, bin für alle Tipps dankbar . 

Bis jezt habe  ich mir mal das rausgesucht :

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.68618.html

Grüße,
FRF


----------



## Dschango (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich bin der Manuel. Habe gerade mich neu angemeldet hier im Forum und schreibe gleich mal zuerst hier in diesem thema rein. Ich selber bin 25 komme aus Neuler und Fahre ein Cube Acid 2011 Modell in grey/Green in fast original Zustand bis auf Pedale (Wellgo mg1) und Kleinigkeit wie Tacho usw. Warum ich hier schreibe ist weil ich gesehen hab das es tatsächlich nen paar mtb biker gibt direkt in meiner Nähe wohnen.heute sind mir zb. Ca um 20-21 (hab die zeit vergessen)Uhr in hüttlingen nen paar mtb biker mit voller Nightride Ausrüstung entgegen gekommen vielleicht waren ja an paar hier aus dem Forum dabei.ich selber fahre gerne auch nachts hab insgesamt 3 Lampen 2x magicshine mit 900 Lumen (Mj-808) und eine Taschenlampe mit 300 Lumen von dealextreme. Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen auf ne kleine Ausfahrt gern auch mal nachts. Gruß  Manuel aus neuler


----------



## freeridefritz (5. Juni 2012)

Plane am Do. bissel Trailsfahren in Berg-Nähe (Tirol/Achensee evtl. Karwendel) ... PM an mich wen wer Lust hat. MFG ab München vorhanden. Viele Grüße, FRF!


----------



## Carsten (8. Juni 2012)

falls wer lust hat, morgen um 14.15 uhr oben am vwz

und hier gibts noch ein paar Bilder vom Gardasee...könnt Ihr Euch via Dropbox ziehen...

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/w488n77uhcn4dog/6JNvmx_3No#/


----------



## Carsten (9. Juni 2012)

Leute, es gibt noch was zu lernen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/42557564"]Chris Akrigg-The Turning Point on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## spykie (10. Juni 2012)

Wer vermisst Einen PKW Schlüssel ???
Seit Der letzten SRS letzten November liegt Ein PKW Schlüssel vermutlich Mercedes beim Wirt im Naturfreundehaus am BB zur abholung bereit .
Gruß miro


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. Juni 2012)

*Hey Jungs,* 
ist das nonames - Forum tot oder seit ihr alle soviel unterwegs, dass keine Zeit mehr ist für ein bißchen posting? Aufgewacht!

Hier ein Bildergruß vom Idrosee. Ich war dort und was ich vorgefunden habe, ist sehr zu empfehlen. Wenn wer tipps braucht ... vielleicht verrate ich was.





Ansonsten waren wir mal wieder auf der Schwäbischen Alb (Bad Urach) unterwegs. Auch hier gibt es viel Spaß für Freunde von singletrails und vielen engen Kurven.









bis bald M.


----------



## Staude (19. Juni 2012)

Sag ich doch schon seit Jahren ...
Hast meinen Tip mit der Weintanke probiert? Hier ist ein Besuch eigentlich Pflicht!

Müssen wir uns mal drüber unterhalten, 2004 war das Wetter auf'm Censo glaub schöner ... hast den Busch umgefahren?


----------



## Staude (19. Juni 2012)

Jetzt mit Bild, danke an Gpunkt. 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Carsten (21. Juni 2012)

jo...war in Finale. Bin begeistert...wird immer besser dort. Fotos gab´s live auf Facebook, aber ich ich zeig Euch auch noch welche 

und hier regnet es schon wieder oder immer noch?


war heut noch kurz beim Lukas Stöckli am Vierwaldstätter See... da geht was sag ich Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (22. Juni 2012)

...damit ihr das auch mal lernt!


----------



## Carsten (22. Juni 2012)

so...






sehn trails aus...

da gehts ab:






so was wird gegrillt:






Macchia und Rosmarin am Trail:











was gescheites von der richtigen Kamera kommt noch...


----------



## MK007 (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein bisschen mit der "Dropbox" gespielt und Günter`s Bilder vom Gardasee hochgeladen .
Hier der Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/f9rv3396sy0ta8u/_iMuG-7Y64#/
Zur Info, ich habe die Bilder etwas verkleinert 


Servus


----------



## Carsten (23. Juni 2012)

braucht wer noch Kettenwixe? Bitte bis morgen früh bescheid geben, ich bring denn was mit zum KWB


----------



## Carsten (24. Juni 2012)

so, mal ein Video aus heimischen gefilden:


----------



## Carsten (25. Juni 2012)

Diese Woche Fahrtechnikseminar zusammen mit Eric Winklbauer und Carsten Schymik als Instruktoren. Es sind noch Plätze frei. Fahrtechnik für Fortgeschrittene, Schwerpunkt Spitzkehren inkl. Hinterradversetzen. Weitere Infos bei Eric. 


Termin: 29.06. - 10.07. 2012
Ort: Bad Überkingen
Uhrzeit: 10 Uhr

Anmeldungen und nähere Info unter 07331 306 338
oder [email protected]


----------



## ezkimo (25. Juni 2012)

zum Thema Fahrtechnik kann ich auch was beitragen...


----------



## cimgott (25. Juni 2012)

Find ich gut, dass Du auch mal auf ein Fahrtechnikkurs gehst Carsten! Immer nur Liteville Videos angucken reicht einfach nicht!

Das haben die NoNames vor ein paar Jahren auch mal im Allgäu gemacht, die haben dort echt was gelernt!

Gruß Martin


----------



## freeridefritz (26. Juni 2012)

Ja, sonst sieht man den Kerle ja nie, weil er immer abwärts als auch aufwärts vorne weg fährt...

Ansonsten ein paar Impressionen von meinen letzten Wochenenden biken&wandern, u.a. Dolomiten, Karwendel, Zugspitzarena:

Blindesee-Blick:




Klassiker-Runde (leider gesperrt für Biker):








Panorma:




PS: Ich geb am WE  überigens ein Biertrink-/Technik-Seminar am Achensee. Bei Interesse melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (26. Juni 2012)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> PS: Ich geb am WE  überigens ein Biertrink-/Technik-Seminar am Achensee. Bei Interesse melden!



ab wann soll das Stattfinden?


----------



## trekxler (28. Juni 2012)

Hab´s endlich geschafft ein paar Videos von unserem Gardasee-Trip an Himmelfahrt hochzuladen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xb8y2d5pg1vjm04/AJnuYR_2C9

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MK007 (28. Juni 2012)

Hey hey,

wer fährt heute Abend ? Es ist auch Fußball angesagt 

Markus


----------



## Carsten (28. Juni 2012)

trekxler schrieb:


> Hab´s endlich geschafft ein paar Videos von unserem Gardasee-Trip an Himmelfahrt hochzuladen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja cool, die sind plötzlich auf meinem Rechner aufgetaucht


----------



## torquex (28. Juni 2012)

trekxler schrieb:


> Hab´s endlich geschafft ein paar Videos von unserem Gardasee-Trip an Himmelfahrt hochzuladen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Super Videos Bernd, find ich top! Musst aber deinen Kopf noch etwas ruhiger halten oder die frame rate noch ein bissl hochschrauben 

Gruß David

PS hoffe am So wieder dabei zu sein..


----------



## freeridefritz (29. Juni 2012)

Diese WE Vollgas ab in die Berge... bin am Achensee, wenn wer Bock hat melden. Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (29. Juni 2012)

Am Wochenende nach HDH!!
Da sind 10 Jahre Bikepark Party

http://www.hsb1846.de/radsport/bikepark-hochberg/termine.html


----------



## Gpunkt (1. Juli 2012)

Micha, Thomas, Bernd und ich gestern in den Bergen



















war ein super Tag bei über 30°C, danach zur Blaue Stunde in die Kneipe neben Parkplatz und dunkles Bier 0,5 Liter für 2 Euro


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute, hier noch mehr von der gestrigen Hitzeschlacht. Heute pisst es und alles ist schon wieder weit weg.





















Grüsse M.


----------



## nochi (1. Juli 2012)

coole bilder, wo wart ihr da? war die woche 4 tage in latsch .. gibts auch ganz geile trails .. 
die nr.7 hat mich irgendwie an lago erinnert .. felsig, stufig, verblockt .. aber hammergeil ..


----------



## cimgott (1. Juli 2012)

Super Bilder!

ich hab ein Wochenende auf einem 29er verbracht, Isartrails und Karvendel! Samstag superheiß, heute ging es und zum Glück nur ein paar Tropfen vom Regen abgekriegt!

29er kann man durchaus fahren, für einfaches Gelände top!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Carsten (1. Juli 2012)

Dann ist das ja das Richtige für Dich 

Fahrtechnikseminar in Geislingen war top. Haben viel gelernt die Jungs un dich hatte auch meinen Spaß. Zudem hab ich die "unfahrbare" endlich geknackt. Beweisvideo gibts bei Facebook (hab leider den öffentlichen link nicht)


----------



## Gpunkt (2. Juli 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> Dann ist das ja das Richtige für Dich
> 
> Fahrtechnikseminar in Geislingen war top. Haben viel gelernt die Jungs un dich hatte auch meinen Spaß. Zudem hab ich die "unfahrbare" endlich geknackt. Beweisvideo gibts bei Facebook (hab leider den öffentlichen link nicht)


 
absolut überflüssiger Kommentar:kotz:und das du die unfahrbare endlich gemeister hast macht uns alle sehr glücklich habe leider keinen facebook account sonst würde ich es mir sofort anschauen.

Gruß Günter


----------



## freeridefritz (2. Juli 2012)

Hi, war am Achensee, hab auch ein paar "unfahrbare" Stellen (für mich) auf sehr feinen Trails entdeckt. Dank an Thomas h. fürs guiden, war ne tolle Lektion, mit einigen Stellen, die ich nie für fahrbar gehalten hätte. In diesem Sinne, gut dass die Bezeichnung "unfahrbar" doch immer ein recht subjektiver Eindruck ist....Jedem das seine....Grias Eich!

@ G.Punkt und M.Punkt ...schöne Bilder, schaut echt guat aus da drüben im Allgäu!


----------



## Carsten (2. Juli 2012)

Onlinepetition gegen das Bikeverbot in Hessen: http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

Bitte mithelfen den Wahnsinn zu verhindern!


----------



## nochi (3. Juli 2012)

so, nun hab ich auch mein erstes Video vom Garda fertig .. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrztz7BykIs&feature=youtu.be

Wichtig .. qualität hoch stellen auf 720p .. 

tag 2 und 3 folgen demnächst .. 

gruß


so .. habs nochmal hier ins forum geladen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (4. Juli 2012)

Vorgeschmack Wallis:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c7EcnG5p4g"]High Alpine Singletrack Mountain Biking - Strength in Numbers - Switzerland      - YouTube[/nomedia]

noch wenige Stunden...


----------



## schwertrider (4. Juli 2012)

ja hoffentlich hats da auch anspruchsvolle Trails!

P.S. schönes Video Nochi


----------



## ezkimo (5. Juli 2012)

nächste Lektion


----------



## torquex (5. Juli 2012)

Prima Video nochi, bin gespannt was da noch kommen wird...

Gruß


----------



## nochi (5. Juli 2012)

bin am 2. tag .. aber der wird net so abwechslungsreich sein wie der erste .. da ich da die cam nur am brustgurt hatte .. und meist nur ich zu sehn bin .. ich versuch das beste draus zu machen .. 

hab noch garkein kommentar vom günter zu gehört .. obwohl er nicht im video vorkommen wollte hat er sich doch ab und an geschickt in szene gesetzt .. 

freu mich immer wieder positives über meine videos zu hören .. dann loht sich der schneid-aufwand wenigstens .. 
über konstruktive kritik freu ich mich übrigends auch .. 

gruß

ps. das titelbild vom video kann ich leider nicht beeinflussen ..


----------



## nochi (6. Juli 2012)

tadaa ... Tag 2 ist fertig .. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHK0lq2WmiA&feature=youtu.be

hier noch der link für s Forum ... 


nicht vergessen die Auflösung hoch stellen

leider nicht ganz so abwechslungsreich wie der erste Tag, da ich die Cam nur am Brustgurt hatte .. und auch kein bock hatte mehrere lieder zu suchen .. 

hoffe es macht trotzdem spaß anzusehn .. 

bei der Durchsicht des Videorohmaterials ist mir aufgefallen das es doch noch ein paar Fotos von mir geben müsste vom 1. und vom 3. Tag .. 

es würd mich freuen wenn die Leute die noch Fotos von mir haben diese mir zukommen lassen. am einfachsten per pm email erfragen .. brauchen ja nicht vollauflösung sein.
am 1. Tag hatte ich rotes Shirt und Blaukarrierte hose an .. im oberen Teil der Abfahrt ne blaue Jacke,
2. Tag blaue Jacke und die gleiche Hose
3. Tag glaub silbernes Shirt und die Hose.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus

Greez nochi
(notschi)


----------



## freeridefritz (6. Juli 2012)

Hi, von mir gibts leider nicht die volle Punktzahl für die Videos. Ich bin kein Freund von 10 minütigen, verwackelten GoPro Aufnahmen aus ein und der selben Perspektive. Guck dir mal "professionelle" Videos an (ganz klar, den Anspruch ham wir hier nicht...aber , dort werden die GoPro Aufnahmen nur ganz sparsam eingesetzt, weils ansonsten einfach nur langweilig ist. Tipp: kauf dir ein Stativ und ne richtige Kamera, wenn du gscheite Filme machen willst und setzt die GoPro Szenen wirklich nur sparsam und kurz als Stilmittel ein. Will nicht "haten" oder sonstwas, aber du stellst das online und musst daher auch mit Kritik zurecht kommen. Bitte nicht noch mehr von dem Zeug....


----------



## freeridefritz (6. Juli 2012)

Esskimo, du grigst für deine Videos auch ein aufn Deckel ... nächstes mal fahr ich und du filmst. Dann klappt das ganze auch mal.... 




ezkimo schrieb:


> nächste Lektion


----------



## Carsten (6. Juli 2012)

neues aus dem Wald:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haertsfeldbub (6. Juli 2012)

is das am vom Tunnel runter Richtung Glashütte (bzw. andersrum)? Voll krass...


----------



## cimgott (7. Juli 2012)

Hm, das hochstrampeln war an der Stelle noch nie spaßig, aber jetzt ist es echt eine Herausforderung!


----------



## nochi (7. Juli 2012)

moin, 

@fritzi .. ich musst dir da prinzipiell voll und ganz zustimmen .. 
ich bin auch nicht der Fan von ... ich versuch schon durch schnelle schnitte (die teilszenen zwischen 4 und 12 sekunden), durch auswahl nur der interessanten Teile und der szenen in denen Fahrer vor mir sind das video interessant zu halten .. 
aber leider kann ich nur mit dem Material arbeiten das ich gefilmt habe... 

ich möchte auch nicht den anspruch erwecken ich würde bike-filme machen .. dafür brauchst min. 3 kameraleute, und am besten noch n mikrokopter.... (wär doch was für berthold) oder n redbull heli (strength in numbers).... 
das was ich hier gemacht hab sind "erinnerungsvideos" an die Trails und an die 3 geilen Biketage am Garda .. denn wenn ich das in nem halben jahr mal anschau überseh ich das gewackle und erinner mich dann daran .. 
ne gescheite cam und n stativ .... da is die frage was bei dir ne gescheite cam ist .. wenn ich die gopro auf n stativ stell macht die auch ganz ordentliche videos. da muss man schon weng mehr in die tasche greifen um gleiche qualität bei normalen cams zu bekommen .. da die auf aktionfilmerei ausgelegt ist .. und viele normale mit 25fps filmen .. was bei schnellen aufnahmen zu streifen führt .. 

wir können nächstes mal gern abwechselnd vorrausfahren, an die interessanten stellen .. n kleines stativ einpacken und immer die nachfolgenden filmen .. dann kommt da auch n viel besseres Video bei raus. Aber weil dadurch der Flow aufm trail verlohren geht .. und du vom wesentlichen "dem biken" ablenkst. findest da ganz selten welche die mitmachen .. 

ich für mein teil hab von mir kein einziges Foto aufm Trail gefunden (vllt hab ich noch net alle Fotos gesehen) 
und da hab ich dann lieber 10min. verwackelte gopro aufnahmen, auf denen jeh nach perspektive zum teil nur ich ... aber zum teil nicht mal ich zu sehen bin, als gaaaaarnix. und da ich mir eh schon das gschäft mach .. stell ich hier die videos rein .. vllt freut sich der eine oder andere drüber .. 

hier das video vom tag 3 .. es sind wieder mehr andere fahrer zu sehen .. aber eigentlich is es wieder wie fritzi schon erwähnt .. 7 min. gopro wackelaufnahmen .. (also fritzi .. am besten net anschaun!!!)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUow73F284o&list=UUC0bNqrMbNMCmSIoIQDPDZQ&index=1&feature=plcp"]Gardasee Tag 3   Altissimo Coast Trail      - YouTube[/nomedia]

hier ausm forum .. wobei youtube bessere quali hat wenn mans auf 720p stellt und das bild nicht auf vollbild, sondern auf die mittlere größe stellt.


p.s. eigentlich haben die videos alles was heutzutage richtige aktionfilme haben müssen .. "ego perspektive und wackelcam" .. liest man in so mancher kritik von neuen aktionfilmen ..


----------



## MK007 (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

habe noch was gefunden von Kohlern.

So fahren wir nächstes mal

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRRcD_L4WZU"]NORCO Aurum 2012 - The Flowinger      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß Markus


----------



## ezkimo (7. Juli 2012)

ich finde Videos im Wackelkamerastil sehr Authentisch (auch wenn ich es selber auch nicht allzulange anschauen kann) zumal es davon auch einige sehr erfolgreiche gibt wie z.B. z.B. BWP, CloverField, Final Destination etc. Nur die Musik bei Wackelkamerastilfime macht sie wieder irgendwie herkömmlich. 

Danke an alle die Bilder und Filme gemacht haben, ist doch eine schöne Erinnerung

ach und bevor ich es vergesse

aaaaalder der Fahrer mit dem weissen Helm bei min. 2.33 - 2.38 im CoastTrail Video einfach Hammer dieser elan und Bikebeherschung selten so was gesehen...


----------



## krokerleguane (8. Juli 2012)

Hi,
 da ich mich die letzten 2 Monate mal wieder biketechnisch verabschiedet hatte, und nur meine Mauerstufen im Schulhof gefahren binâ¦.melde ich mich mal wieder.
â¦und damit es wieder mehr SpaÃ macht wenn ich nÃ¤chste Woche mal wieder an den BB gehe, hab ich mir gleich noch ne 180-er Fox Talas gegÃ¶nnt, jetzt kann ich groÃe Stufen doch wieder im Sitzen fahren.





GrÃ¼Ãe Berthold

ps: natÃ¼rlich Sondermodell durchgÃ¤ngig 1.5"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (8. Juli 2012)

Hm, aber dafür ist das Bike eigentlich nicht entworfen worden! Hoffentlich stimmt die Geometrie noch einigermaßen!
Sieht etwas aufgebockt aus auf dem Bild!

Also ich hab letztes Wochenende ein 130mm Bike für zwei Tage getestet! Wenn das Fahrwerk taugt (es hat getaugt) reicht das vollkommen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## nochi (8. Juli 2012)

die 180er talas hat die gleiche bauhöhe (axle-crown) wie die 160mm .. drum gehts ja das casting noch an der achse n stück vorbei ..


----------



## krokerleguane (8. Juli 2012)

Hi, 
ist nur die Perspektive, 
auf dem Bild sieht man, dass das schon so passt. Einige CD Teamfahrer fahren auch ne 180-er im Jekyll, der Typ bei Wetten Dass damals hatte ne Totem im Jekyll.




Grüße Berthold
[email protected], wenn ich dann mal wieder mit dir fahr, mach ich sie halt auf 140 runter und meinen Dämpfer kann ich hinten ja sowieso per Hebel auf 95 runterschalten


----------



## cimgott (8. Juli 2012)

@nochi
Bist Du dir sicher?

180er
160er

Laut den Zeichnungen hat eine 160er eine Einbauhöhe von 545,3mm und die 180er 565,3mm! Das Casting geht glaub deshalb an der Achse vorbei, weil man eben auch eine längere Führung braucht. Ich hatte ja auch eine 160er Talas (die jetzt Starzi hat) und wenn man die ganz einfedert ist das Standrohr praktisch komplett eingetaucht. Somit muss eine 180er länger sein!

@Berthold
Du meinst wenn du versuchst dran zu bleiben 

egal, also gib Gas mit dem Geschoss!


----------



## ezkimo (8. Juli 2012)

ups, hatte etwas geschrieben, das bereits schon stand... daher gelöscht


----------



## nochi (8. Juli 2012)

ok, dann hab ich mich geirrt .. dacht immer die wären gleich aufgebaut .. hatt ich mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt .. 

hat mich aber auch schon gewundert .. 
die 180mm hatte ich mir auch überlegt fürs 301er .. aber denk die 160er reicht völlig ..


----------



## MK007 (10. Juli 2012)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> da ich mich die letzten 2 Monate mal wieder biketechnisch verabschiedet hatte, und nur meine Mauerstufen im Schulhof gefahren bin.melde ich mich mal wieder.
> und damit es wieder mehr Spaß macht wenn ich nächste Woche mal wieder an den BB gehe, hab ich mir gleich noch ne 180-er Fox Talas gegönnt, jetzt kann ich große Stufen doch wieder im Sitzen fahren.
> 
> ...



Hey Berthold,

ich glaube die bessere Variante wäre ein CD Claymore gewesen als dein jetziges, zumindest hättest nicht groß umbauen müssen.
Jetzt muss Carsten nur noch ordentliche Hügel bauen damit das Potential von deinem Bike ausgereizt werden kann .

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Carsten (10. Juli 2012)

he he, ich bau nix. 
Der Arno hat seit 2 wochen ein Claymore und sitzt mir auf jeder abfahrt im Nacken...glaub das Ding geht wie die Sau!


----------



## krokerleguane (11. Juli 2012)

Hi,
@Markus, ne ne, das Claymore passt vom Sitzwinkel nicht...der Jekyll-Rahmen ist der Vielseitigere....und Umbauen macht doch Spaß
Grüße Berthold


----------



## cimgott (11. Juli 2012)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Umbauen macht doch Spaß
> Grüße Berthold



Stimmt, habe eben die letzten Avid Teile vom Bike geschmissen! Die hintere Bremsscheibe hatte sich am Gardasee total verzogen!

Und den DTswiss Freilauf habe ich jetzt auch endlich umgebaut auf die neuen feinen Zahnscheiben! Mal schauen ob das wirklich was bringt, wenn man beim Antritt nicht mehr so weit ins Leere tritt! Leider habe ich etwas viel Fett reingepackt, jetzt ist der Sound eher bescheiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (11. Juli 2012)

Darfst hält ned so viel bremsen....


----------



## Otterauge (13. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

bin ab heute Abend in Faxenfeld (Aalen) für 2Wochen. Fahrt ihr touren wo man sich anschließen kann da ich die Gegend nicht kenne. 

Bin noch am Überlegen mein DH Bock mit zu nehmen oder mein Enduro-Freerider den ich auch Bergauf quäle.. Tendiere eigentlich zum Bergauf strampeln den Parks sind ja alle so 150km entfernt die intressant sind.

Was ist mit Heidenheim... geht da der Lift?


----------



## freeridefritz (13. Juli 2012)

Downhill/Freeride kannst in Heubach Spaß haben. Für Heidenheim gibts hier auch nen irgednwo nen Thread. Grüße!


----------



## Otterauge (13. Juli 2012)

Gibt es da ein Video von Heubach.. DH  Bike würde ich eigentlich nur mitnehmen wenn was in Richtung Wildbad oder Bmais dort wäre würde aber auch gerne Bergablastige touren fahren bis 900hm... zeit rinnt und ich bin noch unschlüssig..

Geht in Heidenheim ein Lift...


----------



## freeridefritz (13. Juli 2012)

Google ist dein Freund! 

http://www.biketherock.de/d-home.htm

...den Rest kannst dir aber wirklich selber zusammen suchen!


----------



## Otterauge (13. Juli 2012)

Danke.. gerade auch Videos gefunden... nehme mein Enduro mit das kann man ja gut mit einbauen in eine tour!


----------



## Otterauge (14. Juli 2012)

Wenn es nicht gleich brutal die Schleusen von oben öffnet werde ich ab ca. 12Uhr versuchen die Strecke in Heubach zu finden...


----------



## cimgott (14. Juli 2012)

Ist nicht so schwierig, in Heubach parken also am unteren ende der Strecke. In Heubach direkt nach dem Triumph International links rein und ganz hoch, da kommt ein großer Parkplatz.

Wenn du Glück hast macht jemand das Taxi und du brauchst nicht hochstrampeln (naja bei dem sch... Wetter). Erstmal langsam fahren, kann mir vorstellen da sind die letzten Tage ein paar Sintfluten runtergestürzt und es hat einiges an Steinen in die Strecke gespült. Kann also sein, dass du kurz aufräumen musst.

Viel Spaß 
Gruß Martin


----------



## Otterauge (14. Juli 2012)

Alles klar, danke für die Info!!

Strampel erst mal hoch u. guck mir alles an.. Fullface wartet dann im Auto!

Edit: Klasse Strecke... war leider direkt bin großen Regenguss oben.. patsch nass  wieder heim..grrrrrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwertrider (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Matze + Bernd.
Hab die Bilder in mein Album getan!
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Carsten (16. Juli 2012)

Berthold:

das wär doch mal was:


----------



## Otterauge (16. Juli 2012)

Bin heute von Wasseral.. hoch zum Braunenb.-Röth. auf der Suche nach dem Pfad.

Oben waren Kinder am Fels am Steineklopfen.. re-li. daneben gingen recht steile Trails runter.. war haarig durch den nicht gerade griffigen Boden aber leider Geil. Weiter unten an der Schranke habt ihr oder wer auch immer gut gebastelt, hat Fun gemacht.

Ohne kundigen sucht man sich aber blöd..


----------



## krokerleguane (17. Juli 2012)

Hi, 
@carsten: Billiggruscht, da gibts`bessere 
Grüße berthold


----------



## nochi (17. Juli 2012)

berthold .. wann baust dir nen richtigen zusammen!? .. 
du bist der fachmann hier für diese art technischer spielereien .. 

hätt evtl. auch noch n kumpel an der hand für die video geschichte


----------



## cimgott (20. Juli 2012)

Diese Teile sind für Leute die nicht Heli fliegen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss74 (21. Juli 2012)

Servus,

wer geht morgen früh biken, nachdem die meisten ja in der Schweiz sind?


----------



## torquex (22. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei, Wetter soll ja auch passen


----------



## Carsten (28. Juli 2012)

so, Wallis Trip war perfekt 




und Michael un dich haben danach auch noch einiges erlebt...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (28. Juli 2012)

*Hallo Jungs, *

wir sind zurück aus der Schweiz. Toll wars, alles hat gepasst, Danke an alle!!! 

Hier ein paar Eindrücke unseren sensationellen Touren:






































beste Grüße, M.


----------



## Carsten (29. Juli 2012)

so Leute, das Foto vom Bernd oben ist für das FdT nominiert. Bitte das Bild anklicken und auf Gefällt mir drücken. Danke

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1176203


----------



## freeridefritz (29. Juli 2012)

Geniale Bilder vor gigantischer Kulisse! Respekt!


----------



## Carsten (29. Juli 2012)

schön, dass es gefällt...dann leg ich noch mal nach:


----------



## freeridefritz (29. Juli 2012)

Schaut interessant aus ...


----------



## Carsten (29. Juli 2012)

so, jetzt ists in der Presse: http://www.schwaebische.de/region/o...r-basteln-Schanzen-im-Wald-_arid,5292042.html

Rampenbau am Braunenberg


----------



## nochi (29. Juli 2012)

wirklich geile bilder .. da bekommt man richtig bock da hin zu gehn .. 

irgendwann musste das ja mal so kommen .. bei dem was sich da alles entwickelt am braunenberg .. 
n kleiner trail fällt nicht arg auf .. aber die Bikepark ähnliche kulisse muss ja mal auffallen.
aber mit dem bike auf dem foto fährt der den drop net runter ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (8. August 2012)

jemand am kommenden WE zum Biken am BB oder ähnl.?


----------



## torquex (10. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige DRINGEND HILFE BEI UNSEREM UMZUG nächsten Samstag (18.08.) in Ellwangen.
Wer hat Lust und Zeit sich den Buckel krumm zu schleppen? Es gibt einige Möbel und (Wasseralfinger-)Kisten zu bewegen.

Bitte bei mir anrufen oder eine private Nachricht an mich schicken, wenn du dabei bist!

Gruß & Danke
David


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (14. August 2012)

*Grüße aus Slovenien, wieder zurück im Schwabenland!*









Jetzt fahren wir halt wieder am Braunenberg und Co.  - bis bald.

Gruss M.


----------



## Sanchopancho (21. August 2012)

Hallo Nachbarn, hab ein tolles Video für euch, von einem tollen Bike Event und einem noch tolleren Verein  


made by Polytainment  

"like it" if u like it


----------



## MK007 (21. August 2012)

Servus Jungs,

wer kann mir mit einer Sattelstütze 31,6x400mm mit Versatz für ca. 4 Wochen aushelfen ?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Carsten (22. August 2012)

TV Tipp:

http://www.alpenverein.de/home/tv-tipp-die-alpen-von-oben_aid_11765.html

evtl. ganz sehenswert

19:30 Uhr (hat wer son gerät zum alle aufzeichnen???)


----------



## Carsten (25. August 2012)

so Leute, auf meiner HP gibts nun Tourberichte vom Wallis und vom swisscross....wer Fehler findet darf mir die gerne in einer pm mitteilen
viel Spaß beim Lesen.

Bis morgen denn.

ach so, will am fr wer mit auf die Messe?


----------



## Stefan-Torque (29. August 2012)

Nabe verreckt!

Hallo,
Hat Jemand eine Hinterrradnabe 6 Loch Bremsscheibenaufnahme - normaler  Schnellspanner - 32 Speichen normale Ausführung - die ich käuflich  erwerben kann?
--> Bitte kein klapperiges CrossCountry Gelumpe
Oder vielleicht en zerschossenes Laufrad wo die Nabe noch OK ist.
Ich geh am Sonntag an Gardasee und meine Nabe ist hinüber.

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Carsten (29. August 2012)

ja, acros Nabe + Mavic Felge
oder was billiges mit ner Sun Single Track

kannste leihweise haben...musst halt morgen holen, da ich fr auf der messe bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan-Torque (29. August 2012)

Hey Carsten,

ich meld mich morgen mal.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Stefan-Torque (30. August 2012)

Stefan-Torque schrieb:


> Nabe verreckt!
> 
> Hallo,
> Hat Jemand eine Hinterrradnabe 6 Loch Bremsscheibenaufnahme - normaler  Schnellspanner - 32 Speichen normale Ausführung - die ich käuflich  erwerben kann?
> ...



==> Hat sich schon erledigt.


----------



## MK007 (2. September 2012)

Servus,

anbei ein Link falls mal einer eine "kleine" (ca. 3 Std. mit hochradeln) Tour bei Garmisch sucht. Das Ding ist empfehlenswert . Die Tour geht in Burgrain los und endet in Garmisch. Ca. 800m Trail bergab .

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6O8OEMsm-U"]Und Abfahrt! (alpine goproshots)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Carsten (2. September 2012)

so liebe Biker, es tut sich was:

_"Gestern wurden wir (Biker aus Aalen) vom förster aufgeklärt,was er von unserem sport hält,und das war nicht negativ,denn er hat es unterstützt und uns gebeten auf die aalener forstbehörde zu gehen und mit der zuständigen person über fest angelegte trails in verschiedenen schwierigkeitsstufen zu reden.so wie der förster das beschrieben hat will sich die stadt den radfahrern öffnen,und überlegt ob im bereich baierstein,und glashütte ein trailnetz entstehen soll.hat von euch schon jemand informationen darüber oder ist interessiert da was zu machen?"_

für die interne Diskussion hab ich eine IG eingerichtet, damit wir Biker erst mal diskutieren können
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=915
zu gegeben Zeitpunkt werden wir gemeinsame Ziele formulieren und  damit nach außen gehen.
Es gab vor einiger Zeit mal Überlegungen was am Aalbäumle (a la Bikepark) zu machen...Status gerade unbekannt.


----------



## zdeneker (2. September 2012)

woher stammt denn das Zitat?


----------



## dadsi (3. September 2012)

Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen ein Treffen mit den verantwortlichen Herren im Rathaus: Bikepark und Nutzung Ostalblift im Sommer.
Wie immer: "Ganz schwierig..." weil unterschiedliche Verantwortung und Haftung, dann FFH (FloraFaunaHabitat) Gebiet, welches nicht verändert werden darf (weltweit einzigen Hangbuchenwälder gibt es bei uns !), dann Kreuzen von Schotterpisten, Konflikte mit Fußgängern. 
Lief darauf hinaus, dass eine ausgeschilderte "Strecke" am Braunenberg wohl sinnvoller wäre, ähnlich der Stöcklesgeher(läufer)wege.

Mein Eindruck, ganz persönlich und nur Bauchgefühl, nix Ratio: irgendwie merken alle "Alten"(ja ich weiß da gehör ich auch dazu)  da passiert was im Wald und der Sport MTB verändert sich. Also hören wir uns das mal an, bevor das gar zu wild wird. Wobei diese Menschen es lieber sehen würden, wenn das Fahren im Wald aufhörte. 

Und die verantwortlichen Betroffenen (Förster etc.) stellen fest, sie können der Schar nicht Herr werden. 

Wir wissen doch alle (die Schar der singletrailbiker) dass wir 80% unserer Zeit gesetzeswidrig unterwegs sind. Das kann man nicht wirklich dauerhaft ändern indem wenige einzelne trails freigegeben werden, sondern es muss das Gesetz geändert werden, oder wir bleiben outlawtsingletrailer.

Sicher hilft es in einem 1. Schritt feste trails zu zimmern und freizugeben, aber..... stellt euch vor: 3-5 singles freigegeben und dann Stau am Einstieg und alles Andere unter Bewachung der deutschen Alpenvereinselite BJ40 und älter, dann kauf ich mir einen 29er 

CU on the forestroad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (4. September 2012)

genau darum geht es. Eine Kanalisierung darf nicht zur Banalisierung führen.
Aber was sollen wir jetzt tun? Den Kopf in den Sand stecken und warten was uns vorgesetzt wird? Da kommt sicher nicht das heraus, was wir brauchen.
Wir müssen uns einbringen, versuchen mit zu gestalten und vor allem die Welt um uns herum aufklären, worum es eigentlich geht: Um Biken in der Natur auf echten Singletrails!


----------



## wldpfrmpfd (5. September 2012)

Günstich abzugeben: Unbenutztes Schaltwerk SRAM X0 10-fach long cage vom Claymore-Umbau. Bei Bedarf PN an mich.
Gruß Arno


----------



## schwertrider (7. September 2012)

Hat morgen wer Lust zu biken?
Ich schau mal um 10.15 am KWB vorbei!
Gruß Klaus


----------



## torquex (8. September 2012)

10:15 hört sich gut an, bin dabei!

Nachtrag: Klaus, wie wärs mit 9.30 - soll ja wieder recht warm werden heute...?


Gruß David


----------



## Carsten (10. September 2012)

kleine Erinnerungs an Sa:

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/13608

und hier die Schlüsselszene:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21448


----------



## Carsten (20. September 2012)

heute Abend ab 19.00 Uhr informelles Treffen der Biker bzgl. Trailnetz in der Hirschbachgaststätte (hinter dem Freibad)


----------



## dadsi (21. September 2012)

Sry Carsten,
aber es ist schon bewundernswert, der bikerwelt etwas mehr als 1h zu geben, zu planen und den Entschluss zu fassen daran teilnehmen zu müssen
Nicht alle biker arbeiten in einer Stiftung

Und wie war's, was gibbets, was nu?


----------



## Gpunkt (2. Oktober 2012)

Servus, morgen am Feiertag Treffpunkt 9.30 Kurbelwellenbrunnen, Maiersen hat morgen Geburtstag und gibt nen Kasten Bier aus den wir dann nach der Tour bei mir im Schuppen vernichten. Der Donnerstagtreff wird diesen Winter wieder bestand haben, das bedeutet 18.30 Kurbelwellenbrunnen, ab jetzt mit Licht.

Gruß Günter(im Auftrag vom Präsi)


----------



## Carsten (5. Oktober 2012)

wer Lust hat, heute 15.30 Uhr beim Stütz in UK eine Runde biken


----------



## Gpunkt (7. Oktober 2012)

die ersten Herbsteindrücke haben uns so begeistert das sind wir vor freude in die luft gesprungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zdeneker (7. Oktober 2012)

Das is ja der Auchterfelsen...GPunkt ich bin begeistert...


----------



## trekxler (7. Oktober 2012)

Hier gibt´s noch das Beweisvideo zu Günters waaaaghalsigem Sprung vom Auchterfelsen  
<iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/24150


----------



## zdeneker (7. Oktober 2012)

Die Sonne scheint, ich geh noch mal raus... wer hat Lust?


----------



## Carsten (7. Oktober 2012)

sauber. Wart Ihr gestern oder heute im Regen draussen?
Kann leider heut nimmer.
Hab mich gestern am El Doctore mal wieder in die Büsche geworfen...á la Rampa gleich auch noch mal. Aber nix passiert.
Am Kessler ist ein Baum rein gefallen...hab ich gleich mal ein Brückchen drüber gebaut..ist fahrbar, auch wenn´s noch nicht so aussieht.


----------



## erwinb (7. Oktober 2012)

habe gerade meinen HR-Reifen gewechselt- nach den vielen Löchern zwischen durch- ( den alten Schwalbe kann ich nächstes Jahr als Semi-Slick verwenden  )- also duschen wollte ich heute vm nicht unbedingt drausssen )


----------



## Carsten (7. Oktober 2012)

brauchst noch ein paar halb runter gefahrene? Zu schade zum wegwerfen...hab nen ganzen Berg davon


----------



## schwertrider (7. Oktober 2012)

G. u alter Teufelskerl!


----------



## spykie (7. Oktober 2012)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> die ersten Herbsteindrücke haben uns so begeistert das sind wir vor freude in die luft gesprungen


TEUFELSKERLE eben , bin STOLZ auf Euch !!!!!!


----------



## ezkimo (8. Oktober 2012)

ezkimo schrieb:


> nächste Lektion



na, hat das Video doch was gebracht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwertrider (11. Oktober 2012)

Hab jetzt zwei ganz neue Bremsen vom Service bekommen.Falls jemand Intresse hat eine Magura MT 6 zu kaufen ,kann er sich ja bei mir melden.Hab ja jetzt schon Ersatz drangeschraubt.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## torquex (14. Oktober 2012)

Servus - das Kinoprogramm für nä. Woche ist noch nicht online. Der Film sollte aber so gegen 20:00 starten.
Ich werde nachher gegen 1630 mal bei den Hanseln anrufen und fragen was Sache ist. 

Gebt durch wie viele Plätze ich reservieren soll (bisher Micha 2, ich 2,..)


EDIT: OK - Kommando zurück.. Savages läuft frühstens ab Mi an - also nix mit Mo in Ellwangen


----------



## troll77 (14. Oktober 2012)

war heut jemand von euch in treuchlingen?Mir sind die fat albert die ganze zeit weggeschmiert


----------



## Gpunkt (15. Oktober 2012)

Servus , heute nach Aalen ins Kino oder Mittwoch nach Ellwangen? von mir aus können wir heute in Aalen ins Kino, aber auch da sollten wir vorbestellen.

Gruß Günter


----------



## boss74 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Gpunkt, kannst du mich anrufen und mir Bescheid geben wie ihr euch entschieden habt? Ich bin ab jetzt nicht mehr online bis heute abend. Heute wäre ich dabei. Mittwoch nicht da auf Geschäftsreise


----------



## trekxler (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
bei mir würden beide Termine gehen 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torquex (15. Oktober 2012)

In Ellwangen stellen die das neue Programm erst morgen online. 
Mal schaun was die Planung so sagt..


----------



## Gpunkt (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo teffen uns um 19.45 im Kino in Aalen, Plätze sind reserviert.

Gruß Günter


----------



## Gpunkt (18. Oktober 2012)

Werde heute das schöne Herbstwetter genießen daher fahr ich früher wie 18.30 Uhr.

Gruß Günter


----------



## Carsten (20. Oktober 2012)

Servus

noch was für uns, wenn wir mal wiedre nach Bozen kommen:

http://youtu.be/yGQwbAKQzqw

hab leider noch keinen genauen Plan, wo der 4B ist


----------



## ezkimo (20. Oktober 2012)

tja, an der Treppe hätte er sich aber auch nicht so anstellen müssen z z z


----------



## Raphi78 (20. Oktober 2012)

Der 4b kommt direkt nach dem Bauernhof... einfach die Asphalt Strasse etwas runterrollen und nach 100-150 Metern rechts rein  Der ist echt Lustig!


----------



## Okorider (20. Oktober 2012)

ist noch gar nicht so lange her was ?  mit deinem YT hättest nun wohl mehr Probleme. Wobei dann würden wir eben wieder 4a ballern!


----------



## Carsten (21. Oktober 2012)

da hat sich mal einer richtig gefreut heute:







[/url][/IMG]

und ist kurz danach in die Luft gegangen





andere sind auch geflogen:





und währen am BB schönster Sonnenschein war, ging der Nebel auf dem Härtsfeld gar nicht mehr weg


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (21. Oktober 2012)

Gestern im Allgäu 





Grüsse M.


----------



## Gpunkt (22. Oktober 2012)

Noch ein kleiner Nachschlag vom Samstag im Allgäu.

























war ein wunderschöner Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (22. Oktober 2012)

Echt schöne Bilder, Günther ... so macht der Herbst noch richtig Laune! 

Des Wetter/Landschaft hab ich auch genossen, mit allem anderen hatte ich Pech: hab mir ein Skigebiet ausgesucht mit super steilen Rampen, Hurazplaugerei hoch, oben Bergbahntouristen, die einen auslachen,weil man Fahrrad schiebt (schieben muss), Trail bergab auch von Wanderern belegt, Stopp and Go,  kompletter Griff ins Klo ... aber hauptsach weg von dahoim und aufm bike


----------



## cimgott (22. Oktober 2012)

Die Gegend bei Dir Fritz ist wirklich nicht ganz untauglich


----------



## freeridefritz (23. Oktober 2012)

Wann warst da? Ist das der Isarstausee/Karwendel? Kommt mir bekannt vor...


cimgott schrieb:


> Die Gegend bei Dir Fritz ist wirklich nicht ganz untauglich


----------



## cimgott (23. Oktober 2012)

Am Samstag, ist der Walchensee. Feinster Trail, aber am Wochenende keine Chance!


----------



## boss74 (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wer kann mir denn zwischen dem 01.11.2012 und dem 03.11.2012 irgenwann beim Umzug helfen?
Für Essen und Wasseralfinger ist natürlich gesorgt.

Wäre echt super wenn sich jemand meldet.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Carsten (24. Oktober 2012)

da bin ich da denk ich...dachte es wäre diese Woche?

ach so, btw. in Rosenberg beim Freesmile:

Noch 3 Tage großes Saisonfinale:
Noch bis kommenden Samstag läuft in unseren Shops in Rosenberg & Ellwangen unser großer Rabattverkauf. Alle Produkte wie Fahrräder, Bekleidung und Zubehör haben wir bis zu 50% reduziert!


----------



## Carsten (28. Oktober 2012)

und was haben wir heute gelernt?






Greg Minnaar ist bekannt dafür, dass er sich katzen-ähnlich auf dem Bike bewegt
aber der Ellenbogen gehört nach vorne...und driften geht gar nicht


----------



## nochi (28. Oktober 2012)

katzen ähnlich vllt.

aber hält er die Balance und steuert er mitm Schwanz!?
ich denk nicht!


----------



## MK007 (30. Oktober 2012)

!!!Donnerstags Radeln!!!

Sollen wir den Donnerstag auf den morgigen Mittwoch legen?? Bzw. wer fährt morgen Abend ? ? 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (30. Oktober 2012)

Do würde ich vorschlagen dass wir uns morgens um 10.00 Uhr im Tannenwälde treffen. Muss ein paar Übungen in die Praxis umsetzen.


----------



## zdeneker (30. Oktober 2012)

Erzählt ma Jungs, was habt Ihr denn gelernt am Wochenende?


----------



## Carsten (31. Oktober 2012)

ja, der Kurs von Fred Abbou ist echt klasse...aber man denkt nach 20 Jahren Biken dass man eigentlich gar nix kann...

ja, eigentlich können wir schon ein bisschen was, aber in dem Sport kann man immer was dazu lernen...und das ist faszinierend

Doubles und Sprünge werden systematisch trainiert...vor allem das kontrollierte Springen und Landen, so dass das Ganze kein Zufallsprodukt mehr ist...
z.B. Double: man landet danach nicht im flat, sondern kontrolliert den Sprung so, dass man den Landehügel immer ideal trifft 

wir haben jedenfalls zuerst mal nur das richtige Abspringen und Ziellandungen trainiert. 1,2,3 in der Weite, 1,2,3 nebeneinander und dazu noch gezielt Vorne, beide Räder, Hinterrad zuerst am Boden...erst danach ging´s auf Tables und Doubles...müsst Euch mal das Video bei Fred auf der webseite http://www.fred-abbou.de/ ansehen:
http://youtu.be/VhgNPvamuEQ

In der Halle und man muss immer antreten...hätte nie gedacht dass man nach null Höhenmetern und 4 h Training komplett im Eimer sein kann..

Kurven Fahren kann man auch ganz anders, Bunnyhops muss man auch richtig machen und wenn man Muskelkater in den Unterarmen satt im Rücken hat, dann stimmt der Bewegungsablauf nicht 

Jedenfalls hat´s Spaß gemacht und wir haben alle ordentlich was gelernt.

Zwecks morgen Vormittag: ich werde ab 10.00 Uhr mit entsprechender Ausrüstung (Fullface, Protektoren) im Tannenwäldle sein und ein bisschen üben. Wäre cool, wenn Ihr auch vorbei kommen würdet.


----------



## torquex (31. Oktober 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> Zwecks morgen Vormittag: ich werde ab 10.00 Uhr mit entsprechender Ausrüstung (Fullface, Protektoren) im Tannenwäldle sein und ein bisschen üben. Wäre cool, wenn Ihr auch vorbei kommen würdet.




Tannenwäldle... wassn das? Kenn' nur KWB und VWZ...

Google meint da gäbs einen Spielplatz Tannenwäldle - meinste den?

Gruß


----------



## Carsten (31. Oktober 2012)

für alle wie immer um 9.30 Uhr am kwb....denn könnt ihr ganz gemütlich bis um 10 zum Spielplatz Tannenwäldle (neben dem Blitzer am Grauleshof) rollen


----------



## MK007 (31. Oktober 2012)

Morgen ist kollektiver Umzug bei boss74 angesagt inkl. . Es soll eh Sch..... Wetter werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (1. November 2012)

würde am am Freitag zum Matze kommen. Wenn´s noch was zu tun gibt. Wer noch?


----------



## erwinb (1. November 2012)

der Umzug ist gelaufen, ging dank "Menpower" und 2 Transportern recht zügig über die Bühne; ich bin morgen lediglich wegen eines Lautsprecherkabels nochmal bei ihm


----------



## Carsten (2. November 2012)

tja, denn muss ich eben biken gehen. Kommt wer mit?

ach so Fréd hat was über uns geschrieben:

http://www.fred-abbou.de/?p=565

War echt gut gestern, Tannenwäldle bei son nem siff machen wir aber nimmer, der Sand macht ja alles kaputt.


----------



## Carsten (17. November 2012)

wie war der Nebel heute?
In den Bergen war kurze Hosen Wetter:





und Nachmittags sogar kurzes Trikot bei 14°C und traumhafter Sicht:


----------



## erwinb (18. November 2012)

na hoffentlich hast du dir keinen Sonnenbrand geholt ?  
also in Aalen wars sonnig, auf dem Härtsfeld dicker Nebel(was sonst! ); flüchtest du deshalb am WE immer in die Berge?


----------



## Carsten (19. November 2012)

@erwin
darum:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24888

...so was erlebt man nur in den Bergen...
Bikebergsteigen in Perfektion. DANKE für dieses Video! Einfach perfekt. Geile Mucke, super Location, klasse Story und die besten Akteure. Kameraführung, Schnitt...1++++. Mehr davon!!!


----------



## MK007 (22. November 2012)

Wer kommt heute Abend zum radeln? Würden schon um 18 Uhr  los!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## cimgott (22. November 2012)

Tja da ist man einmal pünktlich ... 

Ok, ich guck nächstes mal vorher in's Forum


----------



## Carsten (25. November 2012)

gibt´s noch Bilder von gestern?


----------



## Hemme (29. November 2012)

Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder:


































An dieser Stelle vielen Dank den Organisatoren und allen die mitgeholfen haben. 
Es war einmal mehr eine würdige Schwertreitersause und es hat mich sehr gefreut, euch alle mal wiederzusehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (1. Dezember 2012)

Hemme schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle vielen Dank den Organisatoren und allen die mitgeholfen haben.
> Es war einmal mehr eine würdige Schwertreitersause und es hat mich sehr gefreut, euch alle mal wiederzusehen.



....dem kann man sich nur anschließen! Schea wars ...


----------



## Carsten (1. Dezember 2012)

kommt jemand morgen zum Ice-Ride?
 wenn ich es irgendwie über den Berg schaffe bin ich um 9.30 am KWB, oder kurz nach 10 am Naturfreundehaus, falls es Witterungsbedingt etwas länger dauern sollte


----------



## spykie (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich habs zumindest vor um 9.30 am KWB zu sein .
Gruß an Alle


----------



## torquex (2. Dezember 2012)

Ohne sonne wirds mir heut zu kalt in meiner soft-shell jacke, viel spass euch


----------



## erwinb (2. Dezember 2012)

Carsten dann musst du dir den Schneepfug vorne ranmontieren sonst wird nix


----------



## MK007 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin Standbesetzung (Feuerzangenbowle ) auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Rainau. Ich frier mir halt da den Ars..... ab

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Stefan-Torque (8. Dezember 2012)

MK007 schrieb:


> Ich bin Standbesetzung (Feuerzangenbowle ) auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Rainau. Ich frier mir halt da den Ars..... ab
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



Fährt Morgen jemand bei der Affen Kälte?


----------



## Carsten (8. Dezember 2012)

he, das ist Traumwetter. Auf jeden Fall. Wie immer um 9.30 Uhr am KWB!


----------



## spykie (8. Dezember 2012)

Gut komm dann auch , vll kommt auch Fabian mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwertrider (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin am Ostalbskilift und lerne ski-fahren!


----------



## ezkimo (13. Dezember 2012)

perfektes Wetter für ein NightRide...


----------



## DirkCC (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Gestern klare Sicht bei Eiseskälte, siehe Bild

Heute windig und Dauerschneefall, aber immer noch traumhafte Schneeautobahnen auf dem BB.


----------



## Carsten (14. Dezember 2012)

jo...ist schon fein. Leider taut´s ab morgen.
Dran denken: am 21.12 um 17.00 Uhr Weltuntergangsbiketour mit anschließender Glühweinverkostung. Treffpunkt Tannenwälde.


----------



## freeridefritz (17. Dezember 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> jo...ist schon fein. Leider taut´s ab morgen.
> Dran denken: am 21.12 um 17.00 Uhr Weltuntergangsbiketour mit anschließender Glühweinverkostung. Treffpunkt Tannenwälde.



Und was ist, wenn die Welt am 21.12.2012 schon um 12:21 Uhr untergeht?


----------



## Carsten (19. Dezember 2012)

denn waren wir wenigstens noch mal biken.
wenn wirklich regnet wie angesagt, gibt den Glühwein bei mir in der Garage...des wird sonst zu ungemütlich da unten im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (21. Dezember 2012)

ich war heut schon 2 h aufm Bike... macht keinen Spaß. Weltuntergang fällt wegen starker Regenfälle aus.

nicht die Welt sondern die Sonne geht unter um 15:55 Uhr MEZ  und dann werden endlich die Tage wieder länger ....das war gerade eben. Gut, das ist jetzt auch rum.

Wer Lust hat, bei mir gibt´s ab 18.00 Uhr einen Glühwein zur Feier des Tages.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (30. Dezember 2012)

*Auf geht´s - Silvesterausfahrt 2012 *

Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Wasseralfingen am Kurbelwellenbrunnen




Gestern bei Geislingen


----------



## Gpunkt (30. Dezember 2012)

Gestern in Geislingen bei 10°C im Dezember und relativ Trocken aber nicht überall





















Für die wo Morgen nicht an der Sylvesterausfahrt teinehmen wünsche ich einen gute Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Carsten (30. Dezember 2012)

GIBTS IRGENDWO danach Kaffee und Kuchen?
Zum Biken kann ich leider nicht kommen


----------



## schwertrider (31. Dezember 2012)

danach in Bernds Garage gibts Bier !
Uhrzeit unbekannt.


----------



## Carsten (31. Dezember 2012)

waren gestern mal im Powder:

Zimbablick:





Sulzfluh, Claude, Birgit, 3 Türme





Steil:





Birgit:





wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch usw...


----------



## ezkimo (31. Dezember 2012)

ich sehe die haben alle einen ABS. Hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, allerdings habe ich bei meinen recherchen diese Videos gesehen und danach weiterecherchiert.







und bin auch noch auf dieses hier gestoßen






klar, das die Videos vermutlich vom Mitbewerb sind (bzw. von jemand der den Lawinenball bevorzugt).

Es gibt von Mammut das R.A.S und den Snowpulse Lawinenairbag, die scheinen auch nicht schlecht zu sein.


Auch würde ich mir überlegen ob nicht ein Avalung zusätzlich noch eingesetzt werden könnte!

Möchte hier keine Grundsatzdiskusionen damit loslösen, muss jeder selber wissen, was er letztendlich bevorzugt


Von mir auch guten Rutsch an alle


----------



## Carsten (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich halte nichts von Materialschlachten am Berg und aufm Bike. Im richtigen Moment die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen ist sinnvoller, als blind der Technik zu vertrauen ....deshalb haben wir gestern auch in eben diesem Steilhang abgebrochen.

ABS und Ball sind trotzdem sinnvolle Entwicklungen, die Leben retten können, keine Frage.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (31. Dezember 2012)

*Scheiß auf den Schnee!* 
Super Ausfahrt heute, Danke an alle und weiterhin guten Rutsch!!! 













Gruss Micha  auf ein geiles 2013


----------



## Gpunkt (31. Dezember 2012)

möchte mich Micha anschließen, super Ausfahrt mit super Menschen freue mich schon auf 2013 mit euch zu Biken. Danke an Bernd und Andrea für die Verpflegung nach der Ausfahrt

























Wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch und ein Gesundes Friedliches 2013

Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Günter, Du bist ja noch nüchtern!?!? 

Let it rock and let it roll!!! see you all spätestens next year! gut rutsch


----------



## Ulmi (1. Januar 2013)

So erstmal bin ich richtig gut reingerutscht ins Jahr 2013, also Start gelungen, hoffe euch gehts genauso, 
2. Wars heut ne echt feine JAT, war echt platt danach, aber gegen 10.00h  mit der 2.Flasche Rose kam dann richtig schwung wieder rein ;-)
Freu mich auf 13, und hoffentlich auf viele Touren im Revierbereich!

Gruß
Rainer

PS: Ab heute gehöre ich zu den 7oern plus ;-)


----------



## Carsten (1. Januar 2013)

Hi

geht morgen wer biken? Wetter soll vormittags ganz gut werden


----------



## Carsten (3. Januar 2013)

ich glaub wir müssen mal wieder ins Wallis:


----------



## spykie (9. Januar 2013)

Endlich hab ich´s geschafft , kleiner Auszug vom AlpX´12 von den letzten Zwei Wahren Helden !!!
Teil 1


----------



## spykie (9. Januar 2013)

Teil1


----------



## spykie (9. Januar 2013)

Teil2


----------



## spykie (9. Januar 2013)

Teil3


----------



## spykie (9. Januar 2013)

Teil4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spykie (9. Januar 2013)

Teil5


----------



## spykie (9. Januar 2013)

#6


----------



## spykie (9. Januar 2013)

#7


----------



## spykie (9. Januar 2013)

#8


----------



## freeridefritz (10. Januar 2013)

Sehr geil, Miro&Timo! Das kommt genau richtig zu der trüben, dunklen Jahreszeit und macht Lust auf die Saison 2013! Wobei es auf den Bilder teilweise auch sehr trüb und dunkel aussieht  . Respekt, dass Ihr es trotzdem durchgezogen habt.

PS: Der Wohnwagen ist ja auch geil, habt ihr da drin übernachtet, oder? Spaß!


----------



## spykie (10. Januar 2013)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Sehr geil, Miro&Timo! Das kommt genau richtig zu der trüben, dunklen Jahreszeit und macht Lust auf die Saison 2013! Wobei es auf den Bilder teilweise auch sehr trüb und dunkel aussieht  . Respekt, dass Ihr es trotzdem durchgezogen habt.
> 
> PS: Der Wohnwagen ist ja auch geil, habt ihr da drin übernachtet, oder? Spaß!



Ne Chris dachte des sei ne Optische Täuschung !!!
Mal schaun was 2013 geht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spykie (12. Januar 2013)

Neuer Versuch !











































































































So der Rest der Bilder könnt Ihr in meinem Album sehen !


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. Januar 2013)

*Danke Miro und Timo. *

Das Alpencross - Feeling kommt auf den Bildern sehr gut rüber. 

Mein Lieblingsbild - wegen der originellen Fuß - und Kopfbekleidung:






ride on . Nächstes Jahr bitte Präsentation bei der Schwertreitersause!!!

Gruß Micha


----------



## zdeneker (13. Januar 2013)

Servus

Klassische Bilder... Grüsse auch an Miro und Timo...

Nach den von Gpunkt gefühlten zweistelligen Bodenkontakten Heute meinerseits und dem völlig zerbrezelten Schaltwerk hab ich mich im Netz auf die Suche nach einem Medium Cage SRAM gemacht. Scheinbar gar nicht so häufig für 9-fach zu bekommen. 

Hat evtl. jemand noch ein funktionierendes X9 oder X0 9-fach mit nem mittleren Käfig rumliegen und möchte es loswerden. Falls ja, bitte Nachricht an mich.

Greetz,
Z.


----------



## zdeneker (13. Januar 2013)

Hier noch bisschen was vom Nachwuchs. Nachdem ich am 31. mit den beiden Jungs unterwegs war, hab ich mal die neue Knipse ausprobiert und mich am Rechner mit Schneiden versucht. Hochladen und konvertieren ins Forum hab ich noch nicht durchschaut, deshalb hier der LInk:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tfoahsx7jfk8azh/Hausrunde Silvester 2012.wmv


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. Januar 2013)

zdeneker schrieb:


> Hier noch bisschen was vom Nachwuchs. ...



*Große Klasse!!* Grüße an die Jungs. Da darf sich der Papa bald warm anziehen.

Gruß Micha


----------



## ezkimo (13. Januar 2013)

Hi,

hat wer Lust am kommenden Samstag, 19.01. nach Mellau zum Ski/Snowboardfahren?

hätte noch 2(evtl. auch 3)Plätze frei


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. Januar 2013)

*Das ist der wahre Wintersport!!:* daumen:  

Spaß mit Gpunkt beim "first line snow biking" am Braunenberg:

















Gruss Micha


----------



## Carsten (18. Januar 2013)

ich seh schon, Ihr hattet heute mal wieder Homeoffice


----------



## Gpunkt (18. Januar 2013)

Ich hab auch noch was von heute









freu mich schon auf morgen Gruß Gpunkt

PS Micha und schon sehen die Bilder besser aus


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. Januar 2013)

*Noch ein Nachschlag, weils so schön war * 
Morgen wird´s wohl wieder neue Bilder geben.









Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## al3x_ (18. Januar 2013)

Hey,
schöne Schneebilder.
Aber sagt mal, wie kommt ihr durch so tiefen Schnee, ich fahr auch öfters im Schnee, aber nur auf Waldwegen sobald ich in Tiefschnee komme geht garnichts vorwärts. 
Hab aber nagelneue MuddyMary 2.35 drauf. Oder habt ihr Ketten aufgezogen


----------



## zdeneker (18. Januar 2013)

Schöne Bilder ...
Und vor allem starkes Outfit von Micha aumen:
Wann seid Ihr morgen unterwegs?

schöne Grüße,
Z.


----------



## zdeneker (18. Januar 2013)




----------



## trekxler (18. Januar 2013)

Klasse Bilder  Da freu ich mich schon richtig auf morgen


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. Januar 2013)

zdeneker schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder ...
> Und vor allem starkes Outfit von Micha aumen:
> Wann seid Ihr morgen unterwegs?
> 
> ...



Aber Hauptsache mit 2 linken Handschuhen unterwegs ...   13:30 bei Gpunkt wurde kommuniziert 
cu m.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (19. Januar 2013)

*... und heute ging´s grad so weiter!! * 

















ich denke alle hatten ihren Spaß, oder ??  Gruß Micha


----------



## Carsten (19. Januar 2013)

sehr schön, nach einem Ruhetag steige ich morgen auch wieder ein...

ansonsten schau ich mich grade mal hier um: 







http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477683&page=4

das wird gut, richtig gut!


----------



## Gpunkt (20. Januar 2013)

So noch ein paar Bildchen vom Schneebiken am Wochenende, ich fand hat super Spaß gemacht









































Gruß Günter


----------



## Gpunkt (20. Januar 2013)

Zdenek hab ich noch vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (20. Januar 2013)

klasse Bilder, Danke
mein monitor ist zu klein


----------



## erwinb (20. Januar 2013)

super Bilder,                           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






war erst später unterwegs (ab 11.30)


----------



## nochi (20. Januar 2013)

na günter hast dir jetzt nen blitz geholt für deine cam? 
bist zufrieden?
muss mal wieder zu euch raus kommen zum biken .. jetzt hab ich endlich mal wieder bissel luft .. endlich keine prüfungen mehr bis april .. 

klasse bilder.


----------



## cimgott (21. Januar 2013)

Klasse Bilder Günter!!

 @Carsten: Da wollte ich eigentlich letzten September mit Thomas runter, wenn es nicht genau in der Woche fett geschneit hätte!


----------



## ezkimo (30. Januar 2013)

Hi,

muss mal Werbung in eigener Sache machen, vielleicht hat ja einer Interesse

Habe da eine LUPINE Wilma Leuchte herzugeben

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/101342

kann auch villeicht ein besseren Preis machen


----------



## Carsten (2. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute,

Schnee war gestern, Schnee kommt morgen wieder...
in den Bergen schaut´s noch etwas besser aus:











Unser Christian gibt mal richtig Gas!

Mehr vom Spaß im Schnee gibts hier zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (9. Februar 2013)

-


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. Februar 2013)

wolltest Du was sagen, Cimgott?


----------



## cimgott (10. Februar 2013)

Hatte sich erübrigt


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (10. Februar 2013)

Dann sag´ halt ich was: *Was für ein schönes Wochenende für den bikesport!* (... auch wenn´s langsam genug wäre mit dem Winter )

































Beste Grüsse Micha


----------



## maiersen (10. Februar 2013)

Schließe mich Micha an, perfektes Bike WE. 
Und mal wieder klasse Bilder, schön war's. 
Der Schnee darf noch kurz bleiben solange er Ende März nicht wieder zurück kommt...
Dann reichst aber auch.


----------



## wldpfrmpfd (10. Februar 2013)

Dank für die klasse Bilder.
Coole Tour (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)...


----------



## Carsten (11. Februar 2013)

Meisterhaft: mit weniger Schnee...http://youtu.be/VT4RmVJ8pBo

und spassig mit viel Schnee http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=2393


----------



## Gpunkt (11. Februar 2013)

noch ein paar Bilder vom Freitag





















Grüße Günter


----------



## MK007 (14. Februar 2013)

Ist heute Abend radeln angesagt  Eventuell früher wie 18:30 Uhr (wäre ja nicht ganz verkehrt)?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## boss74 (14. Februar 2013)

muss mal schauen wie ich aus dem Büro komme. Ich melde mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zdeneker (2. März 2013)

Servus Leute

Habs ja schon mal angekündigt...bei uns steht in zwei Wochen nun endlich der Umzug an. Wer hat Lust und Zeit ein paar Kisten zu schleppen? Ist am Samstag, den 16. März. Fahrzeug, Kisten und Hilfsmittel sind organisiert, für Essen wird gesorgt und das Wasseralfinger steht schon im Haus.
Würde mich freuen über Hilfe...
Bitte kurze Nachricht per PN oder mail.

schöne Grüsse,

Zdenek


----------



## Gpunkt (3. März 2013)

Hoffe das war die letzte Schneeausfahrt war aber trotzdem schön!(bunt)









*Bis nächsten Samstag bei Sonne in Geislingen*


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (3. März 2013)

*Ja Leute*
heute haben wir den Winter begraben 
dort unten kann er liegen bleiben. 





ansonsten war´s nochmal eine schöne schneetour mit allem drum und dran:









































Beste Grüsse Micha


----------



## MK007 (7. März 2013)

Laut Wettervorhersage könnten wir heute Abend Glück haben. Wie sieht`s den aus ab 18 Uhr zu fahren?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## cimgott (7. März 2013)

Wie ihr habt den Winter begraben, den habe ich extra noch etwas verlängert um skifahren zu lernen!!

Das bike hatte ich vergessen, wäre ne gute Gelegenheit das auch wieder zu lernen 

18 Uhr ist gut!


----------



## boss74 (8. März 2013)

cimgott schrieb:


> Wie ihr habt den Winter begraben, den habe ich extra noch etwas verlängert um skifahren zu lernen!!
> 
> Das bike hatte ich vergessen, wäre ne gute Gelegenheit das auch wieder zu lernen
> 
> 18 Uhr ist gut!



wo warst du denn um 18 Uhr


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. März 2013)

*It´s spring-time, baby!*









beste Grüsse


----------



## Carsten (8. März 2013)

ohne Schneemütze machen sich die neuen Trailwächter ganz gut:






aber nächste Woche kommt noch mal eine obendrauf


----------



## Gpunkt (8. März 2013)

So noch mehr Spring time Baby, so Markus hat heute ein Häkchen gemacht













Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (8. März 2013)

Reschbääääggggdddd Jungs,
wenn ich meine Influenza wech hab, dann mach ich auch mal widdrr Viadukt und so! 

Soll ich Euch mal was flüstern: jeder Sonnenstrahl lässt mich fühlen, wie es sein wird -> in den Toren zur Sonne

Mein Neid sei mit Euch


----------



## cimgott (8. März 2013)

boss74 schrieb:


> wo warst du denn um 18 Uhr



Ich war um 18:04 am KWB! Da war aber weit und breit keiner zu sehen!!


----------



## boss74 (9. März 2013)

cimgott schrieb:


> Ich war um 18:04 am KWB! Da war aber weit und breit keiner zu sehen!!



Wir waren bis 18.05 Uhr am KWB und sind dann losgehfahren. Haben gedacht du kommst dann doch nicht mehr


----------



## schwertrider (9. März 2013)

Wow Markus , und das mit einem Kleinkaliber - Bike 
Musstest Du danach die Yoga-Stellung "Hund" machen?
(Witze beziehen sich auf den "Superendurotest" in der Freeride)
Gruß Klaus


----------



## MK007 (9. März 2013)

Im Freeride 2008 hat das Radl noch "Haute Cuisine" geheißen . Naja die Testerbuben von heute sind halt nix gewöhnt, ich zumindest muss kein Wauwau machen nach Ankunft .

Gruß
Markus


----------



## krokerleguane (10. März 2013)

Die Legende lebt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krokerleguane (10. März 2013)

.nachdem ich seit Juli 2012 nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen bin (da ich ja immer noch mit meinem Pfeifferschen rummach) musst ich heut einfach aufs Bike




Wollte eigentlich nur ne Runde um Schwabsberg drehen, aber dann fuhr ich einfach irgendwie immer weiter.einfach so denn tief innen drin rief was: Einmal richtiger NoNameBiker, immer richtiger NoNameBiker!





Das ganze zwar im absoluten Schneckentempo..aber ich wollte zum Turm und ich habs geschafftund noch den oberen Teil vom EBT genommen.





Klar die Bilder sind für euch nix besonderes, aber für mich das Schönste Erlebnis seit Jahren .bis auf den Sex mit Paulina Porizkova von dem ich vor ein paar Wochen geträumt habe.auf dem Rückweg nach Schwabsberg hatte ich natürlich Gegenwind und war gefühlt nicht schneller als die Fußgänger, aber was solls.

Grüße Jekyll Berthold


----------



## Carsten (10. März 2013)

Welcome back! Freut mich


----------



## freeridefritz (10. März 2013)

Berthold:


----------



## schwertrider (10. März 2013)

Unsere durchschnittsgeschw. war auch nicht wirklich schneller als Fußgänger.Hat sich erst gesteigert als es Richtung Naturfreundehaus ging.
Freut mich Berthold.Wie war denn der EBT so ?


----------



## krokerleguane (10. März 2013)

...EBT, stellenweise ziemlich schmodderig und glitschig...bin ja nur den oberen Teil gefahren, da gibt es ja nix Gefährliches....

...tolles Gefühl, mal wieder am Sonntag Nachmittag sein Bike putzen zu dürfen.......voll wie früher, damals als ich noch jung war, vor zwei Jahren

...sehe gerade maiersen war auch schon online...hat aber nix geschrieben....wird wohl gerade nach Paulina googeln......kann ich nur empfehlen den Film mit ihr: Thursday-Ein mörderischer Tag
Grüße Berthold


----------



## Gpunkt (10. März 2013)

Hallo Berthold, schön zu hören dass es aufwärts geht  wir hatten nämlich gestern in Geislingen an dich gedacht vor zwei Jahren im März bei 24°C du mit langen Stricksocken und Protektoren, nach der Tour beim Essen warst du wieder Thema, und heute meldest du dich zurück ich glaube das hat was zu bedeuteten noch ein paar Bilder vom Samstag in Geislingen.





















Der Fleck am Bernd seimem Gemach ist Absicht Miro fehlt auf dem Gruppenbild der war noch mit der Kurve beschäftigt

Gruß Günter


----------



## trekxler (11. März 2013)

Richtigstellung:
was Günter da so fahrlässig als Fleck an meinem Gemächt bezeichnet ist in Wirklichkeit der Glanzpunkt des Bildes!


----------



## krokerleguane (11. März 2013)

Hi, 
  @trekxler, in irgend nem Frauenforum sind Männergenitalbereiche vielleicht ein "Glanzpunkt", bei uns hier eher weniger 

.....heute: Mein erster Muskelkater seit zwei Jahren ...yeah!

Grüße Berthold, der hofft, bald wieder so ne Schneckentour machen zu können, damit ich in 5 Jahren mal wieder mit euch biken kann.


----------



## Gpunkt (20. März 2013)

Hallo, an Himmelfahrt geht es wieder an den Gardasee, bei dem Wetter freut man sich um so mehr darauf. Wir haben an Sylvester unter Einfluss von Alkohol mit David diskutiert ob wir mal einen Bikepark Ausflug machen sollen. David der schon mal in Saalbach/Hinterklemm war und vor Schwärmen vergessen hat sein Bier aus zu Trinken hat sich bereit erklärt zu Recherchieren. Und das kam dabei raus;

Servus Günter,



wir waren damals imSpielberghaus untergebracht. Top Location zum direkt losbiken, siehe Videounten. Essen war auch gut.



http://www.spielberghaus.at/de/pauschalangebote.html



Das Angebot:



*"3-TAGES-FLOW"-PAUSCHALE*



3 Tage Bikenim Sommer für * 119,00* pro Person inkl Kurtaxe. Nur unter der Woche buchbar. Nur im Sommerbuchbar.

*Allesinklusive:*

 3Übernachtungen mit Bergfrühstück (bei schönen Wetter auf der Sonnenterrasse)

 Jokercard

 Tourenkarteder Region incl. Tourentipps

 Spielberghaus Shirt

 Kl.Tourenpackage (Riegel und Getränk)

 TrikotwäscheService

 GroßeBikegarage

Bikewaschplatz

 freie HotPot Benützung

 kostenlosesWLAN

 10% imBikeshop



Wir hatten das Glück, dass dieFlow-Pauschale damals am Wochenende angeboten wurde und noch mal 10  günstigerwar (siehe Anhang). Evtl. können wir ja diesbezüglich mit den Wirtsleutenverhandeln  - hängt davon ab, wann wir hin wollen und wie groß die Gruppewird. *Abendessenging dann noch einmal extra mit ca. 15/pp und Nacht*.



Optimal wäre es natürlich wenn wiruns einen ortskundigen Guide leisten könnten...





Hier noch ein paar allgemeineLinks und Videos:



http://www.saalbach.at/de/winter/service/pressebereich/presse-detail/article//Der-Trumpf-fuer-den-perfekten-Bikeurlaub-in-Saalbach-Hinterglemm.html?cHash=f7fe5e5ff438e9bd3574cf63b3c49ce3&tx_felogin_pi1[forgot]=1



*VomSpielberghaus nach Saalbach*

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8016



und von obenwieder zurück:

Kohlmais-Spielberghaus [ame="http://vimeo.com/14314909"]http://vimeo.com/14314909[/ame]



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fp2d396dYR8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fp2d396dYR8[/FON"]Biken am Spielberghaus - Maloja Shooting - YouTube[/FON"]Biken am Spielberghaus - Maloja Shooting - YouTube[/FON"]Biken am Spielberghaus - Maloja Shooting - YouTube[/nomedia]



*Lines Saalbach*

Bergstadltrail [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLDCr0XSYuA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLDCr0XSYuA[/FON"]Bergstadl-Trail Saalbach Hinterglemm 2012 by downhill-rangers.com - YouTube[/FON"]Bergstadl-Trail Saalbach Hinterglemm 2012 by downhill-rangers.com - YouTube[/FON"]Bergstadl-Trail Saalbach Hinterglemm 2012 by downhill-rangers.com - YouTube[/nomedia]

Pro Line [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yXJTlBFSmk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yXJTlBFSmk[/COLO"]Saalbach- Hinterglemm adidas freeride pro line   08.06.2011 - YouTube[/COLO"]Saalbach- Hinterglemm adidas freeride pro line   08.06.2011 - YouTube[/COLO"]Saalbach- Hinterglemm adidas freeride pro line   08.06.2011 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Blue Line [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhxk1hzZAlY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhxk1hzZAlY[/FON"]Saalbach Hinterglemm 2012 - Blue Line - YouTube[/FON"]Saalbach Hinterglemm 2012 - Blue Line - YouTube[/FON"]Saalbach Hinterglemm 2012 - Blue Line - YouTube[/nomedia]

X-Line [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVxBamyRtu4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVxBamyRtu4[/FON"]Saalbach X-Line 2012 Schattberg - YouTube[/FON"]Saalbach X-Line 2012 Schattberg - YouTube[/FON"]Saalbach X-Line 2012 Schattberg - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hacklbergtrail [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS-sTFsCRrA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS-sTFsCRrA[/FON"]Hacklberg Trail in Saalbach Hinterglemm by downhill-rangers.com - YouTube[/FON"]Hacklberg Trail in Saalbach Hinterglemm by downhill-rangers.com - YouTube[/FON"]Hacklberg Trail in Saalbach Hinterglemm by downhill-rangers.com - YouTube[/nomedia]

MilkaLine [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9zZZcFNpmQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9zZZcFNpmQ[/FON"]Panorama Trail und Milka Line 2012 - Saalbach Hinterglemm - YouTube[/FON"]Panorama Trail und Milka Line 2012 - Saalbach Hinterglemm - YouTube[/FON"]Panorama Trail und Milka Line 2012 - Saalbach Hinterglemm - YouTube[/nomedia]

Panoramatrail: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt_dj23HWPc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt_dj23HWPc[/FON"]Panorama Trail 2012 Saalbach Hinterglemm by downhill-rangers.com - YouTube[/FON"]Panorama Trail 2012 Saalbach Hinterglemm by downhill-rangers.com - YouTube[/FON"]Panorama Trail 2012 Saalbach Hinterglemm by downhill-rangers.com - YouTube[/nomedia]

...



*Die BIG 5Challenge - http://www.saalbach.com/de/sommer/das-tal-der-spiele/mountainbiking/big-5-bike-challenge.html*

*Videos: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnhFRHaUpmw&list=PL981228F9B555D9EF*





Mit der Joker-Cardkommt man auch rüber nach Leogang:



BIKEPARKLeogang [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP2iqu0j1To"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP2iqu0j1To[/FON"]Bikepark LEOGANG - Test und Fazit - YouTube[/FON"]Bikepark LEOGANG - Test und Fazit - YouTube[/FON"]Bikepark LEOGANG - Test und Fazit - YouTube[/nomedia]



Also mehr alsgenug für 3 Tage!



Gruß¸

David

hat er vorbildlich gemacht! nun geht es darum ob Interesse besteht.

Gruß Günter

PS: vieleicht kann man das auch mit Frau und Kegel machen


----------



## schwertrider (21. März 2013)

Interesse!
Aber nur wenn Termin bei mir auf Freischicht fallen würde-ich also  keinen Urlaub bräuchte. Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zdeneker (25. März 2013)

Servus Leute 

Möchte mich noch mal bei allen Beteiligten für die Unterstützung beim Umzug bedanken. Super Team wie gewohnt.
Einzugsparty folgt, wenn der Frühling denn auch irgenwann mal startet...

Grüsse,
Zdenek


----------



## schwertrider (26. März 2013)

Hallo Zdenek,
und schon  eingelebt ?

Für Micha noch ein schönes Video vom Lago - Bitte diese Trails mal alle einplanen!


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27328

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Gpunkt (26. März 2013)

Ja Klaus, auf den hab ich schon lang Bock, aber sicher nicht mit 16 Männer, mal sehn auf dem Weg von Grappa an den See das wär geil

Gruß Günter


----------



## schwertrider (27. März 2013)

Äm-welcher isn das ?


----------



## Carsten (28. März 2013)

Hi Leute. Gib´s schon Pläne für Ostern (außer Schnee schippen?)
Wenn´s Frost hat kann man sicher mal raus


----------



## boss74 (28. März 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Gib´s schon Pläne für Ostern (außer Schnee schippen?)
> Wenn´s Frost hat kann man sicher mal raus



Also ich werde morgen um 9.30 Uhr am KWB sein. Soll ja gar nicht so schlecht Wetter werden.


----------



## zdeneker (28. März 2013)

arbeiten...


----------



## Carsten (29. März 2013)

ups dass schaff ich nicht
um 10.00 am NFH?


----------



## Carsten (30. März 2013)

war ne feine Tour gestern





sah zwar eher wie Weihnachten aus, aber am 24.12 gab´s auch 19°C

morgen wie immer?
denkt dran, die Uhr wird umgestellt. also ne Stunde früher aufstehen als sonst.

ach so, bei http://www.bike-mailorder.de/ gibts grad 10%...falls noch wer Bremsbeläge kaufen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (30. März 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> ach so, bei http://www.bike-mailorder.de/ gibts grad 10%...falls noch wer Bremsbeläge kaufen will



Naja, wenn man 15% teurer ist als die anderen kann man gerne mal ne 10% Aktion machen!


----------



## boss74 (30. März 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> war ne feine Tour gestern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morgen ist Ostern. Da muss ich erst mal die neuen Gerätschaften die der Hase bringt mit den Kindern ausprobieren


----------



## MK007 (4. April 2013)

Wer fährt den heute Abend?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Gpunkt (8. April 2013)

Hallo, ein paar Eindrücke von unserem Training mit Fred






















und das ist unser Trainer Fred


----------



## freeridefritz (8. April 2013)

Cooe Bilder _*...*Klugscheißmodus on**_ Belichtungszeit noch a bissi kürzer, dann werden die bewegten Bilder auch scharf _**Klugscheißmodus off**_


----------



## Gpunkt (8. April 2013)

Dynamik durch Bewegungsunschärfe 

Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (8. April 2013)

na ja, geht so, würde mehr Staunen wenn ihr den Sprung von der rechten Rampe aus kommend gemacht hättet...


----------



## dadsi (9. April 2013)

Hi Günter und alle anderen erfolgreichen Sprungpferdcheninhaber,

war am Sonntag eine geile Sause. Bin immer noch schwer beeindruckt von euren sauberen technsichen Sprungfähigkeiten

Da kenne ich hier bei uns keine 10 Fahrer, die das am Sonntag bei euch gesehene so sauber umsetzen können. Das beduetet für mich: jetzt muss ich euch auch da hinterherfahren wo ich bisher noch einen kleinen Vorsprung für mich zu sehen glaubte

Freu mich schon auf eine Parkrunde mit euch, wenn mein bock richtig fahrfertig ist, aber DANN


----------



## Gpunkt (13. April 2013)

Hallo, morgen(sonntag) Bikepark Osternohe sind noch zwei Plätze frei zum mitfahren, Abfahrt 8 Uhr bei mir in Hofen.

Gruß Günter


----------



## Gpunkt (15. April 2013)

So alle Heil zurück aus Osternohe Respekt vor der Leistung von Thomas und Spyki 

































Gruß Günter


----------



## trekxler (15. April 2013)

Respekt Jungs


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. April 2013)

*Schön war´s.* 
Hat alles gepasst und riesen Spaß gemacht. 
Danke an alle für den gelungenen Tag. 
Klasse Fotos!!!
Bikepark - Fortsetzung folgt.

Gruss Micha


----------



## freeridefritz (18. April 2013)

Hey Ihr Wahnsinnigen,

geniale Bilder von Eurem Training...da bekommt man richtig Lust auf shreddern....

A propos ....Gardasee steht bald an, ich überleg mir grad an einem Tag nen Freerider auszuleihen und mal sehen was damit so geht. Evtl. damit auch 1 - 2 mal am Tag irgendwo hochshutteln ...

Falls wer Interesse hat, meldet Euch mal ..dann reserviern wir zusammen.

Gruß,
FRF


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (19. April 2013)

*Hallo Jungs, gestern unterwegs ... *













... so schmeckt der Frühling  

Gruss Micha

Im übrigen bin ich der festen Meinung: *Der Freeridefritz soll gefälligst treten!!!*


----------



## MK007 (25. April 2013)

Wer fährt wann heute Abend

Gruß
Markus


----------



## cimgott (25. April 2013)

1830 oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (25. April 2013)

am ebt sieht´s übrigens ein bisschen besser aus...aber es gibt viel zu tun


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (26. April 2013)

*Frühlings - Trail - Grüße*


----------



## Carsten (26. April 2013)

oh, Ihr habt den Soi bangla geknackt. Schön!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (26. April 2013)

*Ja, schön war´s !!! und auch heute wieder .... schön !!! 
*
















Beste Grüße Micha


----------



## Carsten (27. April 2013)

hättest mal was sagen können, dann wär ich mit..in der Gegend war ich gestern zufällig auch unterwegs...nur andere Talseite


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (14. Mai 2013)

Leute, hier ist nichts mehr los!! 
Ich habe darum mal ein neues Thema eröffnet ...

Grüsse Micha


----------



## MK007 (14. Mai 2013)

Wo?


----------



## MK007 (14. Mai 2013)

Habs


----------



## krokerleguane (17. Februar 2021)

..... die Art galt als ausgestorben....

Viele Jahre lang erzählte man sich von ihnen nur sagenumwobene Geschichten... so wurden sie mit der Zeit zur Legende......
Jüngere Biker am BB hielten die Geschichten für Märchen aus einer anderen Zeit und an dem Wahrheitsgehalt der Schilderungen wurde über die Jahre hinweg immer mehr gezweifelt.....

Nach ein paar wenigen wissenschaftlich nicht belegten Sichtungen 2015/2016 und 2019 eines Exemplars, gibt es nun erste verifizierte Sichtungsbeweise dieser so seltenen Art... wie diese Bilder einer automatischen Wildtierkamera beweisen.




Es handelt sich offensichtlich um die letzten zwei männlichen Individuen der ehemals vierköpfigen Population. Sie scheinen erstaunlich vital zu sein, sehen gut genährt aus und ihre Füße scheinen evolutionstechnologisch von 26" auf 27,5" und 29" gewachsen zu sein.

Wie sich die Art weiter entwickelt, wird sich zeigen... aber scheinbar ist es sicher, dass man diese Bikerart aus dem Bereich der Kryptobikeologie streichen kann und sie ins Licht der Wirklichkeit rücken muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekxler (17. Februar 2021)

🤣Sehr geil geschrieben  
Dann hoffe ich, dass wir uns bald mal aufm Trail wiedersehen!


----------



## vinci-kalle (17. Februar 2021)

Sehr cool.

Auch von mir ein herzliches "welcome back". 
Ich werde Ausschau halten und auf weitere Sichtungen hoffen.


----------



## boss74 (17. Februar 2021)

Ich durfte diese seltenen und scheuen Wesen in freier Natur bewundern.

Diese anmutigen und grazilen Exemplare trieben mir die Tränen in die Augen.

Leider konnte ich das Leittier nicht davon überzeugen ein 29er zu nehmen bei seinem neu bestellten Rad


----------



## krokerleguane (17. Februar 2021)

.... doch!
Ich hab das TYEE CF 27,5" storniert und ein Hugene mit Fox 36 und in "leicht und teuer" bestellt.
Als ich das TYEE CF bei unserem Treffen live gesehen habe... habe ich erkannt, dass das "zu-viel-Fahrrad" für mich ist 😂
Da mein Spontan-übergangs-morgens-entschieden-nachmittags zusammengeschraubt-29"Stereo so gut geht und mir optisch besser steht... war das schnell klar.


----------



## boss74 (17. Februar 2021)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> .... doch!
> Ich hab das TYEE CF 27,5" storniert und ein Hugene mit Fox 36 und in "leicht und teuer" bestellt.
> Als ich das TYEE CF bei unserem Treffen live gesehen habe... habe ich erkannt, dass das "zu-viel-Fahrrad" für mich ist 😂
> Da mein Spontan-übergangs-morgens-entschieden-nachmittags zusammengeschraubt-29"Stereo so gut geht und mir optisch besser steht... war das schnell klar.


Perfekt. Das ist das richtige Rad für dich. Mit 150mm Gabel? Das ist eine Waffe


----------



## krokerleguane (17. Februar 2021)

... klar mit 150-er Gabel.. gib nen schönen Lenkwinkel 😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (19. Februar 2021)

Welcome Back und was mich besonders freut:  Rückkehr mit rein biologischem Antrieb!


----------



## krokerleguane (20. Februar 2021)

... nachdem wir am Donnerstag etwas übertrieben haben bezüglich der Tourheftigkeit im Verhältnis zu unserer Fitheit  😄 haben wir uns heute früh eine Entspannungstour bei herrlichstem Februarwetter gegönnt.
Ich glaub ich mach das morgen früh gleich nochmal, denn meine "coloured-Beauty" hat mich heute sicher Trails heruntergeführt, die ich z.T. schon seit glaub 10 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren bin.
Parcour, Pinguin und vor allem AT und Popolupfer ..... irgendwie hat sich die Fahrwerkstechnik in den letzten 10 Jahren echt ganz schön weiterentwickelt. 😊 
Liebe Grüße... von einem der NoNames

ps. Boss74 ich glaub ihr seid mir im Auto entgegen gekommen um 12.45 als ich grad nach Hause gefahren bin.


----------



## Zoda (25. Februar 2021)

Hi, 

Aus welcher Ecke kommt ihr denn so, Ich bin relativ neu in Unterkochen und bin grad am erkunden. Ist zufällig jemand in der Nähe?

Viele Grüße

Manuel


----------



## krokerleguane (24. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

..... 3 stylische Mitzwanziger mit teuren Bikes die mit nem Platten am EBT stehen kein Flickzeug, keinerlei Werkzeug, keine Reifenheber und keinen Ersatzschlauch dabei haben....
.... ElektroMofaFahrer die in Jeanshosen hinterradbremsend den EBT runterschrubben..... ein LitevilleFahrer, spricht mich auf die Elos an und sagt ganz cool zu mir: "Nix wie weg hier, nachher fallen die noch und wir müssen Erste Hilfe leisten!" 😂 

.... verbitterter elektrofahrender Endfünfziger der der mitten auf dem Weg steht und an zwei Spaziergänger mit unangeleintem Hund hinjammert wie blöd das mit den Mountainbikern hier auf den Wegen ist....

... was ist nur aus dem Braunenberg geworden 😭 😭 😭

Grüße ExProphetRider

p.s. Den drei Hilflosen hab ich mit selbstklebenden Flicken natürlich geholfen 😊
..... und den EloMauler hab ich zurückangemault🙄


----------



## netwilhelm (4. August 2021)

Servus, nehmt ihr mich an einem Wochenende mal unter die Fittiche. Komme vom Parallelverein No Trails aus Stuttgart und flüchte regelmässsig am WE in den Garten nach Aalen.

Ciao Christoph


----------



## krokerleguane (1. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusamen,
falls wer Lust auf was Anderes hat... also mal nicht Braunenberg+Co.
Tour morgen Samstag 12.00 Uhr
Start: Schule/Jagsttalhalle Schwabsberg (73492 Rainau) (Parkplatz)
Tourlänge: ca 2,5 bis 3h
Tourcharakter: "Von zart bis hart"... Scherz... CrossiTour mit Traileinlagen
Geschwindigkeit: langsam gemütlich
Grüße B.


----------



## netwilhelm (1. Oktober 2021)

Sorry, jetzt bin ich zum ersten Mal seit langem nicht in Aalen sondern auf Elba. Gruß Christoph


----------



## Carsten (4. Oktober 2021)

Samstag war Bike the Rock in Heubach
Sonntag war Braunenberg


----------



## ezkimo (4. Oktober 2021)

Carsten schrieb:


> Samstag war Bike the Rock in Heubach
> Sonntag war Braunenberg


aja, ok, jetzt wissen alle die danach gefragt hatten bescheid! Besten Dank!


----------



## krokerleguane (3. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
falls jemand ein Cube Stereo actionteam 150 2021er Modell Größe L (grob so von 177 - 190cm Körpergröße) braucht oder jemand kennt der eines sucht. Meines stell ich demnächst in den Bikemarkt.
Grüße Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

